# What did you Mix today?



## Rude Rudi (1/3/17)

Not to be outdone by the pics of your "equipment" elsewhere in this forum, I thought that we can start a thread here for the DIY'ers to post what they mixed up over the last couple of days.

This will allow others to get some ideas/inspiration of what is popular at the moment and perhaps discover a new recipe or two.

The idea is *not to duplicate* recipes or to go into great detail about the flavour nuances, etc it's just a post about what you mixed with a link to the recipe, either form the current E-Liquid Recipes page or the link to ELR, ATF, etc.

If you post a new recipe (not published elsewhere) remember to include the correct manufacturer abbreviation:

TFA or TPA = The Flavor (Perfumer's) Apprentice
CAP = Capella
FA = FlavourArt
FW = Flavor West
LA = LorAnn
FLV = Flavorah
INW = Inawera
NF = NaturesFlavors
CLY = Clyrolinx
JF = Jungle Flavors
RF = Real Flavours
Loc = Loco Flavours
MB = Molinberry
OOO = One on One Flavours
PUR = Purilum
HS = Hangsen
FE = Flavorsexpress
MF = Medicine Flower
TFM = The Flavour Mill
LB = Liquid Barn
WF = Wonder Flavours

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/3/17)

I'll get this going with a marathon mixing session from last night. This is a result of the stunning new twisp cap bottles I received and some epic vape mail containing an assortment of the "first rule of DIY" concentrates I finally pulled the trigger on!

Peppermint Crisp Tart - it just sounds too stunning not to make! An original by @NewOobY
Carrot Cake - in search of me nemesis...
Cinnamon Coffee Cake - I love me a bit of coffee cake - recipe @Huffapuff
Coffee Cake - ditto as posted by @Andre - an original by HIC
Strawnana Ice Cream - an origina recipe by @Kalashnikov
Plum Brulee because it sounds amazing! @rogue zombie
Poptart V5 a use for me Cream Cheese Icing...sweet bliss!
Cronut this one is just orgasmic!
DaMomma's Caramel Coffee Cheesecake on a coffee vibe at the moment...
HIC's Double Caramel Cappuccino ditto!
Lava Smash - as recommended by @RichJB
HIC's Cocoa Cookies when the title is "best chocolate I've ever vaped" you must know...
120 Cream Pop - Sweet tangerine heaven!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre (1/3/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I'll get this going with a marathon mixing session from last night. This is a result of the stunning new twisp cap bottles I received and some epic vape mail containing an assortment of the "first rule of DIY" concentrates I finally pulled the trigger on!
> 
> Peppermint Crisp Tart - it just sounds too stunning not to make! An original by @NewOobY
> Carrot Cake - in search of me nemesis...
> ...


Great stuff. I can confirm that for my taste Coffee Cake and Lava Smash are great. Have not tried any of the others - Plum Brulee is steeping though. 

Hope a few not yet in the recipe threads make it there once you have evaluated them.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (1/3/17)

Currently working on a *Sour Berries* recipe and an interpretation of Tarks Select Reserve *Matador*. Long way to go.

In the last few days also mixed up:

Farley's Gnarly - bubblegum not usually my taste, but this one sounds vapeable - and for science.
Plum Brulee, because I love INW Smoked Plum and a good Brulee.
Just Cheesecake from my pre-blend, for I can never go without.
HIC's Pfeffernüsse (Peppernut Cookies). I love spicy juices and this one is as spicy as one can get. Added some extra Black Pepper, as suggested, for I cannot get enough of that taste in a juice. 

Andre's Mate from my pre-blend to make sure my Reo dedicated to this juice can be re-fueled.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rogue zombie (1/3/17)

I haven't mixed much lately:

HRH's favourite - 5% INW Shisha Strawberry
HIC's Nonna Tiramisu a coffee cake
HIC'S Borra Borra White (purchasable recipe) a mild coconut cigar
Noah's Ark plum tobaccohttp://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/506197/Noah's Ark (Tobacco)
Plum Brullee
Andre's Mate Bowdens Mate clonehttp://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1081830/Andre's Mate (Bowden's Mate clone)
DaVinci dark pipe tobaccohttp://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/878489/DaVinci
Crown Clouds Chill Azul menthol dark berry fruitshttps://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/5wiqze/crown_clouds_retired_flavors_recipe_dump/
Grack Juice Grape/ Cactus/ crazy juicehttps://alltheflavors.com/recipes/9396#grack_juice_by_philosaphucker
I've been lazy and still have plenty leftovers.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rogue zombie (1/3/17)

Andre said:


> Currently working on a *Sour Berries* recipe and an interpretation of Tarks Select Reserve *Matador*. Long way to go.



Oh my word, I would kill for something like Matador, as you know

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (1/3/17)

rogue zombie said:


> Oh my word, I would kill for something like Matador, as you know


Hehe, my first try was mixed on the 2nd of June 2016. It was such an epic fail I gave up immediately. Having now gained some experience decided to give it a go again. Fortunately I have some stash of Matador to compare. At least my latest attempt smells good, not the same but somewhat comparable. I based it on my taste and perceptions of Matador, @Silver's review and the one or two reviews I could find via Google. Really pushing the boundaries on what can go into a tobacco juice. Of course, chances are that it will also be a total flop, but like any true DIYer I remain positive. If only one did not have to wait for it to steep properly, but if I smell it again it will oxidize completely!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie (1/3/17)

Andre said:


> Hehe, my first try was mixed on the 2nd of June 2016. It was such an epic fail I gave up immediately. Having now gained some experience decided to give it a go again. Fortunately I have some stash of Matador to compare. At least my latest attempt smells good, not the same but somewhat comparable. I based it on my taste and perceptions of Matador, @Silver's review and the one or two reviews I could find via Google. Really pushing the boundaries on what can go into a tobacco juice. Of course, chances are that it will also be a total flop, but like any true DIYer I remain positive. If only one did not have to wait for it to steep properly, but if I smell it again it will oxidize completely!



Ya with tobaccos I have usually have no idea what type of tobaccos were used.
I'd love a Matador like juice, and a Blackbird type - but I wouldn't know where to start with the tobacco portions.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (1/3/17)

Oooh - tobaccoes are just lovely - lol @Andre I forgot about the Matador review I did. Hehe

If the more experienced DIY folk can make something that tastes like Witchers Brew Blackbird then I will be very excited indeed...

PS - @Rude Rudi, lovely thread. Will go sticky it now and lets see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Tockit (1/3/17)

Its not what i have mixed so far, but looking at the package i received today this SIMPLY CANOLI mean one thing  
Then i got some CB apple,Fuji apple, CB sour to try my hand at an apple sour vape(My mouth is just watering thinking about it and anticipating that sour punch).
Also decided to get INW milk Chocolate as its only gotten good reviews here. maybe try a chocolate version of the simply canoli recipe with 2% INW milk chocolate.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/3/17)

Tockit said:


> Its not what i have mixed so far, but looking at the package i received today this SIMPLY CANOLI mean one thing
> Then i got some CB apple,Fuji apple, CB sour to try my hand at an apple sour vape(My mouth is just watering thinking about it and anticipating that sour punch).
> Also decided to get INW milk Chocolate as its only gotten good reviews here. maybe try a chocolate version of the simply canoli recipe with 2% INW milk chocolate.
> 
> View attachment 86731



What can it simply mean?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (1/3/17)

I think I need to try this Caroli.

I've never had a real Caroli, so I usually brush over the recipes for juice versions.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tockit (1/3/17)

rogue zombie said:


> I think I need to try this Caroli.
> 
> I've never had a real Caroli, so I usually brush over the recipes for juice versions.


I think i had enough of the fruity vapes for now as im not enjoying them as much as before, but find myself craving the more desserty flavours. So this will be my first Dessert DIY.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF (1/3/17)

If mixing with preblends counts then I made these a couple of days ago.

English Blend
Durandts Treachery
Billy The Kid
Wyatt Earp
Apple Bac
Hell's Teeth
Lt Gen Forrest
Cpt Jack Sparrow
Athos
D'Artagnan
Porthos
Aramis
Amkara - (I seem to go through a lot of this lately)

All available in my pleasure palace here. 

Looking at my empty bottles I need to fill up:- 
Van Gogh, Da Vinci, Paradise Plum(Noah's Ark), Grandpa's Pear, LACR, Marlboro and Camel

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dolfie (1/3/17)

M


GregF said:


> If mixing with preblends counts then I made these a couple of days ago.
> 
> English Blend
> Durandts Treachery
> ...


Made these 2 but got it a few months ago no idée if it have been published.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dolfie (1/3/17)

Dolfie said:


> M
> Made these 2 but got it a few months ago no idée if it have been published.
> View attachment 86751


@Rude


Dolfie said:


> M
> Made these 2 but got it a few months ago no idée if it have been published.
> View attachment 86751


@Rude Rudi that twist cap bottles works nice I worked out you can make recipe 36ml in that bottle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (2/3/17)

Amkara by @GregF.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie (2/3/17)

Andre said:


> Amkara by @GregF.



Ooh. I missed that.

Goes straight to the top of my list of concentrates to get.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GregF (2/3/17)

Andre said:


> Amkara by @GregF.





rogue zombie said:


> Ooh. I missed that.
> 
> Goes straight to the top of my list of concentrates to get.



Hope you guys enjoy it as much as I do.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zandernwn (2/3/17)

I have mostly been doing single flavor testing, so I havent had too much time to mix but managed to get a few out

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spydro (4/3/17)

Mixed some new larger batches of some of my ADV's that were running low. Also mixed up a test batch of what will be a new Peaberry Kona Coffee vape that will have honey macadamia notes (I'll probably call it KIN - Kona Island Nut).

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (15/3/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Not to be outdone by the pics of your "equipment" elsewhere in this forum, I thought that we can start a thread here for the DIY'ers to post what they mixed up over the last couple of days.
> 
> This will allow others to get some ideas/inspiration of what is popular at the moment and perhaps discover a new recipe or two.
> 
> ...


Could use some advice. I mixed a simple Caramel Cheesecake recipe (2flavor) and it is not a bad vape.In fact I like it enough that I want to mix some Strawberry Cheesecake.I have Strawberry cream,Strawberry sweet and regular Strawberry.any suggestions as to which I should use. I also have Strawberry Cheesecake Graham Crackers Crust. I guess I can try small batches of each but I'm interested in anyone's opinion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (15/3/17)

kev mac said:


> Could use some advice. I mixed a simple Caramel Cheesecake recipe (2flavor) and it is not a bad vape.In fact I like it enough that I want to mix some Strawberry Cheesecake.I have Strawberry cream,Strawberry sweet and regular Strawberry.any suggestions as to which I should use. I also have Strawberry Cheesecake Graham Crackers Crust. I guess I can try small batches of each but I'm interested in anyone's opinion.


You certainly need TFA Strawberry Ripe - no respectable DIYer is ever without. Here is a simple Strawberry Cheesecake, which I think is very popular. That is the one you recommend too @RichJB?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (15/3/17)

I had 2 fabulous mixing sessions this week:

Night Cap Cream - lightly spiced butter-cookie
*Biscuits and Jam** - *a fantastic butter biscuit topped with sweet strawberry jam
Bronuts - I added 2% Bavarian cream to pimp this classic up and break the monotonousness
*One Milk To Rule Them All by Boogenshizzle* - This is by far the best Strawberry milk I have *EVER* had. It tastes just like strawberry Sterri Stumpie and best of all - no VBIC!
*Royal Butterscotch* - a winner by NotCharlesManson desribed as "creamy vanilla butterscotch drops"
 3 Dough Nuts: Simple Vanilla Glazed Donut - An easy three ingredient vanilla glazed donut
Fantastic......... A FANTASIA REMIX  - a delicious Fanta Orange
Wayne's Milk - a cheeky strawberry milk by Wayne
The Creamy Cuban - my first bacco recipe - smells amazing!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## RichJB (15/3/17)

Andre said:


> That is the one you recommend too @RichJB?



Yes, that one was better for me than the legendary Mustard Milk, surprisingly good for such a simple recipe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/3/17)

I made Fizzmustard's Mustard Plug, and I love it.
I am a fan of TFA Pear though.

After 2 days it didn't quite feel like a Shake n Vape. I am hoping the Pinacolada comes out more.

Its a simple but great Pear/Pine creamy tropical juice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spydro (15/3/17)

Andre said:


> You certainly need TFA Strawberry Ripe - no respectable DIYer is ever without. Here is a simple Strawberry Cheesecake, which I think is very popular. That is the one you recommend too @RichJB?



Not respectable fits me just fine as I consider TFA Strawberry Ripe the kak of all flavors along with any banana flavor (among the first flavors I bought when I started doing DIY nearly 4 years ago). But then I don't really like strawberry or banana or fruit vapes especially.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (15/3/17)

Last week or so I've been experimenting with trying to just embrace spontaneity, been mixing three randomly chosen concentrates, mixed at a percentage of a base, some accent and a harmony. I don't write down what I mix and I have to finish it. One has been super amazing, the other two were ok, so far no cat piss. 



Spydro said:


> Not respectable fits me just fine as I consider TFA Strawberry Ripe the* kak *of all flavors along with any banana flavor


@Spydro What kind of bad words are we teaching you here?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB (15/3/17)

@Spydro is becoming a true Saffie. We will have him vaping Malva and Naartjie before long. 



Feliks Karp said:


> I don't write down what I mix



That is so going to suck when you stumble upon that banger that instantly retires Mike's Melons or some other three-ingredient classic - and you can't remember what you did.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Daniel (15/3/17)

So I got a new batch of CLY flavours and went a bit mal last night ..... also realized start low % on these as they are VERY strong.

CherryBac - Some Tobacco with a hint of Cherry , want to see if I can get that Cherry Cigar
Tropical Thunder - Some Tropical Juice and Menthol , I know what was I thinking.... 
Wicks Borrelgom - smells awesome , might be too sweet did a quick toot and not to bad off the bat

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro (15/3/17)

RichJB said:


> @Spydro is becoming a true Saffie. We will have him vaping Malva and Naartjie before long.



Lots of herbs are included in some of my savory vapes. When out in the wilderness living off the wild plants, fins and fur during much of my free time during my active life I included mallow seeds (Malva neglecta) in my diet. But it hasn't been a priority to include orange or grapefruit flavors in with my lime and lemon citrus vapes yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (15/3/17)

Andre said:


> You certainly need TFA Strawberry Ripe - no respectable DIYer is ever without. Here is a simple Strawberry Cheesecake, which I think is very popular. That is the one you recommend too @RichJB?


Thanks Andre, I may have Strawberry ripe among my inventory but if i didn't overlook it I'll order some when restocking. I 'll give this recipe a whirl.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (16/3/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Last week or so I've been experimenting with trying to just embrace spontaneity, been mixing three randomly chosen concentrates, mixed at a percentage of a base, some accent and a harmony. I don't write down what I mix and I have to finish it. One has been super amazing, the other two were ok, so far no cat piss.
> 
> 
> @Spydro What kind of bad words are we teaching you here?


Funny I find myself using slang picked up on the forum.But then my Mama said I tended to hang with the rough trade.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## GregF (16/3/17)

Andre's Mate pre-blend. Recipe by @Andre 
I think it's feeling a little lonely among all the tobacco pre-blends.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dolfie (17/3/17)

GregF said:


> Andre's Mate pre-blend. Recipe by @Andre
> I think it's feeling a little lonely among all the tobacco pre-blends.


Made 10ml sample of this a few days ago and decided to make another 30ml now. For the love off me I don't have original recipe but luckily I wrote it down in my recipe book. 
All TPA.
Bavarian Cream 3%
Cheesecake Grahamcrust 3%
Dragon fruit 1%
Strawberry 4%
Strawberry Ripe 4%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/3/17)

Following the fabulous sale at All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke, I had to find a use for a couple of my newly acquired flavours and mixed some new juices, never ventured into previously...

*Coffee Cuckoo* - Inw Sisha Brandy & Cacao cream receipe
Mallo Martian Cookie - this just looks sooo decadent!
Jenny From the Block - the name just sold it!
Circus Cookie Remix - Based on rave reviews!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## GregF (17/3/17)

Andre said:


> Amkara by @GregF.


I was enjoying this but today it was just too spicy for me. Think I need to try am4a on its own again. Just to see where I am going......
Funny how you love something one minute then looking to change the next.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF (17/3/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Following the fabulous sale at All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke, I had to find a use for a couple of my newly acquired flavours and mixed some new juices, never ventured into previously...
> 
> *Coffee Cuckoo* - Inw Sisha Brandy & Cacao cream receipe
> Mallo Martian Cookie - this just looks sooo decadent!
> ...


Yup I also stocked up and on stuff I don't normally use.
Got some FA Wow 30ml mind you.........now where can I put that in a tobacco.....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF (17/3/17)

GregF said:


> I was enjoying this but today it was just too spicy for me. Think I need to try am4a on its own again. Just to see where I am going......
> Funny how you love something one minute then looking to change the next.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It might have something to do with the claptons in the RM2 but I don't think so.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (17/3/17)

Vodka martini. Several of them

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (17/3/17)

GregF said:


> I was enjoying this but today it was just too spicy for me. Think I need to try am4a on its own again. Just to see where I am going......
> Funny how you love something one minute then looking to change the next.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yeah, tobacco recipes are easy(ish) until you try to build one that you can vape all day, every day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (17/3/17)

I made my third bottle of Pistachio RY4.

Nice RY4.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zandernwn (17/3/17)

I made nothing. I did vape most of my latest creations and all I can say is...... life has a way of keeping you humble

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dolfie (18/3/17)

Has anybody mixed this before and is it any good?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/3/17)

Dolfie said:


> Has anybody mixed this before and is it any good?
> View attachment 88604
> View attachment 88605



Only made Golden Ticket once before - I didn't enjoy it TBH - make a 10ml sample and see...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dolfie (18/3/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Only made Golden Ticket once before - I didn't enjoy it TBH - make a 10ml sample and see...


Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (18/3/17)

Heavy day in the lab. Adv's: Harvest berry, Kings Breakfast and RY4 (with a little tweak) and two works in progress: Cream Soda TFA and Nilsson's Demise variant.


Regards

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## William Vermaak (18/3/17)

Trying some single flavors.

CLX Bubblegum @ 2% and
INW Creme Brulee @ 4%








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/3/17)

William Vermaak said:


> Trying some single flavors.
> 
> CLX Bubblegum @ 2% and
> INW Creme Brulee @ 4%
> ...



That Creme Brulee!! - you can drop it to 3%, even 2.5. as it holds up very well even at low %es. I love this stuff!! So simple and sooooo delish!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/3/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> That Creme Brulee!! - you can drop it to 3%, even 2.5. as it holds up very well even at low %es. I love this stuff!! So simple and sooooo delish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you like the Brûlée, try this baby:
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/30795#banana_brulee_by_deejay_mills


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## William Vermaak (19/3/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> If you like the Brûlée, try this baby:
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/30795#banana_brulee_by_deejay_mills



Oooh, that looks like a winner. I'll see if I like the normal one, then I'll give the banana a bash 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anneries (20/3/17)

Ha. My first DIY.
TRY DIY Strawberry Cheesecake.

Now why didnt I start this DIY thing earlier? It is nothing fancy or nothing unique but it got me.started. thanx @DizZa 




Already have a couple of concentrates and base liquids in my basket.

Ready for something new... damnit this is going to get expensive.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (20/3/17)

Anneries said:


> Ha. My first DIY.
> TRY DIY Strawberry Cheesecake.
> 
> Now why didnt I start this DIY thing earlier? It is nothing fancy or nothing unique but it got me.started. thanx @DizZa
> ...



Great to see @Anneries 
Let us know what else you come up with!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anneries (20/3/17)

Thanks @Silver next up will be a Ry4. Then over to a more tobaccy tobacco. Will remember to post here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (20/3/17)

Anneries said:


> Thanks @Silver next up will be a Ry4. Then over to a more tobaccy tobacco. Will remember to post here



Ooh... Tobacco DIY....
That sounds good. Something i still need to get into....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Anneries (20/3/17)

Silver said:


> Ooh... Tobacco DIY....
> That sounds good. Something i still need to get into....



I have been reading the tobacco diy thread with great interest. Have some concentrates for both single/two concentrate mixes and some more complex mixes in my basket. Now just to get clearance from the minister of finance. Haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (21/3/17)

New DIY for me... Lici Freeze.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (21/3/17)

Spydro said:


> New DIY for me... Lici Freeze.



Sounds good @Spydro 
My kind of juice. What is Lici? Is it the fruit litchi ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF (21/3/17)

Made a few more pre-blend
Wyatt Earp V2
Black Valentine (with a twist)
7 Guns V2

Made a few from existing pre-blends
Andre's Mate
Perique Vapour
7 Guns
Camel

And a few from scratch
Bohannon's Boots
Black Valentine
7 Guns V2

All recipes available here
Well except for Andre's Mate which is here (Please rate if you have made it)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RichJB (21/3/17)

I mixed up two experiments yesterday. I was wondering how I could use FA Marzipan as I don't have many recipes for it. Then I read on Reddit that adding Cap Sweet Strawberry and your cream(s) of choice makes for a magical mix. So I did a TFA Sweet Cream & Cap Vanilla Whipped Cream base for it. Smells quite good but I'll leave it to steep for the usual eight weeks before sampling.

Then I got FA Latakia from ADV's closing down sale. HIC says it's a strong unfiltered cigarette to him. That sounds a bit rof so I took Vurve's advice and added some Flv Milk & Honey and a bit of Cap Vanilla Cupcake v2 to smooth/soften/sweeten/mellow. Again, it smells promising if a bit Virginia-ish but I'll see how it goes. I'll post percentages in the relevant DIY threads if they come out well.

Today, I mixed:
Tootall's Lemon Meringue Cannoli
ExclusiveGirl's Strawberry Horchata
Vurve's Birthday Ice Cream Cake
Krucial's Rip Harambe
wh1skeyk1ng's Legend

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Raindance (21/3/17)

RichJB said:


> I mixed up two experiments yesterday. I was wondering how I could use FA Marzipan as I don't have many recipes for it. Then I read on Reddit that adding Cap Sweet Strawberry and your cream(s) of choice makes for a magical mix. So I did a TFA Sweet Cream & Cap Vanilla Whipped Cream base for it. Smells quite good but I'll leave it to steep for the usual eight weeks before sampling.
> 
> Then I got FA Latakia from ADV's closing down sale. HIC says it's a strong unfiltered cigarette to him. That sounds a bit rof so I took Vurve's advice and added some Flv Milk & Honey and a bit of Cap Vanilla Cupcake v2 to smooth/soften/sweeten/mellow. Again, it smells promising if a bit Virginia-ish but I'll see how it goes. I'll post percentages in the relevant DIY threads if they come out well.
> 
> ...


Please don't forget to post your findings on the experiments, they look interesting.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/3/17)

Tried some brand new recipes here in my quest to broaden my palate... Some good ones indeed - but my favourite, by far, is the Creme de Orange

Lemon Sugar Cookies and Cream - The follow up to the legendary Sugar cookies and cream - Chrisdvr1 claims that this is better than his original!
Creme de Orange - Decadent creme brulee spritzed with fresh squeezed orange and garnished with orange slices. I made some changes as described here
*Banana Moon Pie* - A fantastic rich, fluffy and creamy banana cream moon pie
*Grasshopper Cookies (thin mints)* A stunning thin mint cookie by Boogenshizzle
3 Dough Nuts - An easy three ingredient vanilla glazed donut recipe

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (23/3/17)

I got FA Pineapple but im struggling to mix it with anything coz it's just too sour and over powers everything (not sure if it has malic acid)... Any tips on what I can mix it with or has anyone used it to make something platable... Don't want to waste 10ml

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/3/17)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> I got FA Pineapple but im struggling to mix it with anything coz it's just too sour and over powers everything (not sure if it has malic acid)... Any tips on what I can mix it with or has anyone used it to make something platable... Don't want to waste 10ml
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk



You can always use it in a nice Pina Coolada... I have this one in my rotation, by HIC.

*HIC's PINA COLADA*
1.5% FA Pineapple
1% FA Coconut
0.5% FA Jamaican Rum
0.5% FA Fresh Cream
0.25% FA Lime Cold-Press
optional 0.5-1% TFA Koolada (for cool effect on the exhale) or FW Extreme Ice (cool inhale, a bit menthol)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel (25/3/17)

DjtZARs weird Fizz Pop event 

CLY Cherry 5%
CLY Strawberry 1%
CLY Cream Soda 1%
CLY Dragonfruit 1%

Cherry was a bit 'dry' I'd that makes sense now it has a slight sweetness on inhale with a lakker 'fizzy pop' on exhale. 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raslin (26/3/17)

I am running low on adv stock so mixed some stables this afternoon.

1. Simple pineapple - TFA Pineapple @10%, 3mg, 50/50.
2. Apple Sour.
3. Monster Melons
4. Mango Crack
5.Gush Clone
6.Simple TFA Musk@ 10 %. Very strong for my tastes but my son loves it.

200mls of each should last for a while.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF (2/4/17)

Andre said:


> Amkara by @GregF.


What did you think of this.

I found the problem I had the other day. Was supposed to drop a few drops of Kentucky Blend and ended up squirting instead of dripping (settle down there @blujeenz ). I figured it was about right....it wasnt.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (2/4/17)

GregF said:


> What did you think of this.
> 
> I found the problem I had the other day. Was supposed to drop a few drops of Kentucky Blend and ended up squirting instead of dripping (settle down there @blujeenz ). I figured it was about right....it wasnt.....


On my roster to taste. Shall let you know as soon as I do, @GregF.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF (2/4/17)

Mixed up some Bora Bora from a pre-blend. Have not had it in a while and my last batch seemed to have gone off somehow.
Will be a first for me in a Reo. MTL higher nic

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dolfie (2/4/17)

GregF said:


> Mixed up some Bora Bora from a pre-blend. Have not had it in a while and my last batch seemed to have gone off somehow.
> Will be a first for me in a Reo. MTL higher nic


After receiving my V1 concentrates decided to go big or go home so I made the following.
1. Sugar Cookie
2. Strawberry Shortcake Bar
3. Funfetti
4. Strawvana
5. Canaloni
6. Creme de Orange
7. God Milk
8. Strawberry Cheesecake 
9. Butter Almond Custard
10. Butter Almond Custard with Yellow Cake.
I hope some off them will be in my monthly rotation. All had good reviews now I can find out for myself. And with Hadaly comming this week hope it taste even better

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (2/4/17)

Made up 120ml batches of Spiced Chai Tea, Wormwood, Patchilla, RBF and PIC; and 30ml batches of Blizzard Blue and Amaretto Snow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (4/4/17)

Been needing a menthol vape for a fat throat. Didn't want to vape menthol on its own so a strawberry menthol mix.
Actually quite decent and a shake and vape!
Edit: now I have a menthol headache. *sigh*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Vermaak (4/4/17)

Was running low on juice, so mixed my stock back up to acceptable levels







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (4/4/17)

William Vermaak said:


> Was running low on juice, so mixed my stock back up to acceptable levels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looper clone is awesome!
Wife says it tastes exactly like fruit loops and refuses to vape anything else now!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (4/4/17)

Christos said:


> That looper clone is awesome!
> Wife says it tastes exactly like fruit loops and refuses to vape anything else now!


@Christos, are you referring to this one, which @William Vermaak posted?

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos (4/4/17)

Andre said:


> @Christos, are you referring to this one, which @William Vermaak posted?


Yes @Andre , that is the one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zandernwn (4/4/17)

Mmm that looper close looks good. I should really start mixing some of the interwebs recipes again. I only do my own nowadays

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (4/4/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I had 2 fabulous mixing sessions this week:Fantastic......... A FANTASIA REMIX [/URL] - a delicious Fanta Orange




How did Fantastic come out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (4/4/17)

10ml "getting to know you" samples of my CLY fruit flavors. Most of them at 3.5% Flavor, 70/30 VG/PG and 3mg Nic. Really promising off the bat.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (5/4/17)

GregF said:


> What did you think of this.
> 
> I found the problem I had the other day. Was supposed to drop a few drops of Kentucky Blend and ended up squirting instead of dripping (settle down there @blujeenz ). I figured it was about right....it wasnt.....


Been vaping Amkara since yesterday, @GregF. I like it. Brings out the best of the the 2 concentrates for me. 

I took the long road with AM4A and settled on this recipe in the end:

*AM4A++*
INW AM4A 1.0 %
FA Perique Black 1.0 %
FA Latakia 1.0 %
FA Dark Vapure 1.0 %
INW Dirty Neutral Base 0.5 %
FA Bitter Wizard 0.5 %
FA MTS Vape Wizard 0.5 %
FA Custard 0.25 %

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## l0cal_User (5/4/17)

About a week ago I had my final crack at a litchie/mint combo... I opened it up last night and was not disappointed, it isnt the all day vape I was hoping for but I reckon it turned out quite well. The Lychee still seems under powered but everyone who has tried seems quite keen on more. The peppermint sits nicely in the background and doesnt freeze the back of my throat.

My next attempt will be with blackcurrant instead of harvest berry though (I reckon the change will make it a slightly more interesting flavor while removing the dumbed down sweetness of it and allowing for a 70/30 base).

it looks like this...
50/50 Ratio
1% Peppermint [CAP]
4% Harvest Berry [CAP]
10% Sweet Lychee [CAP]
3mg Nic
Thumbsucked a 7 day steep

#Edit: Litchie wasnt FA, its CAP

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GregF (5/4/17)

Andre said:


> Been vaping Amkara since yesterday, @GregF. I like it. Brings out the best of the the 2 concentrates for me.
> 
> I took the long road with AM4A and settled on this recipe in the end:
> 
> ...



I will try that thanks. The only thing I will change for myself is leave out the MTS. Have stopped using it lately. Dont know if it was placebo effect or what but I found it was muting the flavour a bit.
The added custard will be new for me as well. Dont think I have added custard to a tobacco mix for a while.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/4/17)

moonunit said:


> How did Fantastic come out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not bad at all - with all the orange type recipes around, this one is one of the better ones!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/4/17)

l0cal_User said:


> About a week ago I had my final crack at a litchie/mint combo... I opened it up last night and was not disappointed, it isnt the all day vape I was hoping for but I reckon it turned out quite well. The litchie still seems under powered but everyone who has tried seems quite keen on more. The peppermint sits nicely in the background and doesnt freeze the back of my throat.
> 
> My next attempt will be with blackcurrant instead of harvest berry though (I reckon the change will make it a slightly more interesting flavor while removing the dumbed down sweetness of it and allowing for a 70/30 base).
> 
> ...



Mmmm... FA does not make a Sweet Lychee... Only Cap has a sweet Lychee as far as I know?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l0cal_User (6/4/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Mmmm... FA does not make a Sweet Lychee... Only Cap has a sweet Lychee as far as I know?


Thanks for pointing that out, I have Lychee [FA] and Sweet Lychee [CAP] - I wrote the ingredients without sources on the bottle, so I went off the top of my head (Definitely Sweet Lychee though, so must be CAP). I updated the original post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/4/17)

l0cal_User said:


> Thanks for pointing that out, I have Lychee [FA] and Sweet Lychee [CAP] - I wrote the ingredients without sources on the bottle, so I went off the top of my head (Definitely Sweet Lychee though, so must be CAP). I updated the original post.



Cool - got it.

I think that the Harvest berry "interferes" with the delicate notes of the lychee and would, personally, omit it.
I love minted/chilled Lychee and do FA Lychee at 4 with 1.5 Polar Blast - simple yet yum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## l0cal_User (6/4/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Cool - got it.
> 
> I think that the Harvest berry "interferes" with the delicate notes of the lychee and would, personally, omit it.
> I love minted/chilled Lychee and do FA Lychee at 4 with 1.5 Polar Blast - simple yet yum!


I am inclined to agree, I pushed the lychee to 10% in an effort to enhance its presence with only moderate success. Overall this one turned out alright... but not great (too sweet, the XXX flavor I am trying to replicate said something about berry - so I added it). I am however going to test out your suggestion... do you think peppermint could be used in place of polar blast? I just looked it up and it seems like it has the effect I am after without the menthol (hence peppermint) - I haven't seen Polar Blast available locally though, only alternative I could find involved licorice and/or eucalyptus which are both far beyond what I am willing to tinker with at this point in my DIY'ing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (10/4/17)

l0cal_User said:


> I am inclined to agree, I pushed the lychee to 10% in an effort to enhance its presence with only moderate success. Overall this one turned out alright... but not great (too sweet, the XXX flavor I am trying to replicate said something about berry - so I added it). I am however going to test out your suggestion... do you think peppermint could be used in place of polar blast? I just looked it up and it seems like it has the effect I am after without the menthol (hence peppermint) - I haven't seen Polar Blast available locally though, only alternative I could find involved licorice and/or eucalyptus which are both far beyond what I am willing to tinker with at this point in my DIY'ing.



I dont think Pepermint will deliver the same effect as Polar blast - the problem is that it will impart the peppermint taste, instead of the coolness. 
Polar Blast is readily availble, have a look here.
https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/newest-products/products/almond-concentate-fa

The other option is Koolada, but it has a tenancy to fade... Perhaps make some small samples (10ml) using various "cooling" ingredients - you can then decide which one you prefer, ie Koolada, Polar Blast, Peppermint, Extreme Ice, Menthol, etc, etc.

PS - many have tried to replicate XXX and they have all failed miserably...(including myself)

Good luck & let us know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l0cal_User (10/4/17)

Thanks, that's definitely worth keeping in mind. By local I was going more for "run out and get it" as opposed to buy+shipping though  - I have however noted it as a must have in my next online order - thanks for pointing it out to me (I honestly had no clue there was such a thing).



Rude Rudi said:


> PS - many have tried to replicate XXX and they have all failed miserably...(including myself)



Ah... but I have the benefit of never actually tasting the real thing  - It was just pointed out to me as something similar to what I was trying to concoct (enter the berry), that being said, when I eventually put together the "that tastes pretty damn good for a Lychee Cooler" creation, I will not be proclaiming it a clone, but rather a nice new recipe to try out.

_*SIDENOTE: *I apologize, I really shouldn't say "replicate" when I haven't tried it... I will endeavor to word that better in future. Its more the description of XXX and the impressions people have had of it that I am trying to replicate... "Trying to replicate the perception and essence of XXX" may be the better explanation._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (10/4/17)

I am mixing all these next
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/287875/Raspberry Custard

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/496489/Guava-Lime Candy 

Http://E-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/287320/FA Tiger's blood 

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/127149/Mikes Melons (Cuttwood Monster Melon Clone)
I am especially curious as it seems to be some controversy surroundimg these.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (11/4/17)

zandernwn said:


> I am mixing all these next
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/287875/Raspberry Custard
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/496489/Guava-Lime Candy
> ...



Ooh, that Guava Lime one caught my attention 
Please let us know how that goes @zandernwn when you get a chance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/4/17)

I've been a bit absent form the forum over the last week or two...but mixing never stops!!!
I whipped these babies up over the last week or so with a few superstars among them!

Dunkaroos - This is my favourite out of the lot - a stunning cookies and cream - better than Sugar cookies and Cream IMO!
Butter Almond Custard - I made 2 batches, one with and one without the optional yellow cake. Orgasmic...
Simply Cannoli - Restock on this absolute classic! 100mls steeping...
Melon milk - Simple and delicious - as the name says...
Pillow Talk - Finally got the Vanilla Bean Gelato to try this 
God Milk - Restock on this (now) cult classic - 100mls blisfully steeping - i'm going for an 8 week steep...
Straws v4 - McDonald's strawberry milkshake vibe - SNV
Antares - Churro and Praline chunk ice cream
Awesome Apple Pie by Botboy141 - A top notch apple pie!
Elevenses - Honey snap (ginger) biscuits
Holy Vanilla whipped cream - An awesome base and a solid change up if you want to give your taste-buds a break
Banana Moon Pie - Fabulous banana cream and marshmallow "biscuit"

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (11/4/17)

I have some TFA malted milk, CAP sugar cookie v1 and sweet creams that I want to play with today...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (11/4/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I've been a bit absent form the forum over the last week or two...but mixing never stops!!!
> I whipped these babies up over the last week or so with a few superstars among them!
> 
> Dunkaroos - This is my favourite out of the lot - a stunning cookies and cream - better than Sugar cookies and Cream IMO!
> ...


I love your posts @Rude Rudi ,I basically get all my recipes from your posts

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## l0cal_User (11/4/17)

Silver said:


> Ooh, that Guava Lime one caught my attention
> Please let us know how that goes @zandernwn when you get a chance


I agree, that sounds really interesting... so does the melon one actually - I have 31 concentrates (designer vapes) of varying fruity goodness. Posts like this take the edge off the overwhelming "what to mix first" factor. Please keep us posted @zandernwn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (11/4/17)

I have mixed all of them before and they are all very highly rated recipes. The melons on I tend to scale down to 3.5 each. Too strong otherwise. But give them all a go they are very good

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/4/17)

Slick said:


> I love your posts @Rude Rudi ,I basically get all my recipes from your posts



Thanks man, I try and mix it up as I hate to Vape/mix the same old same old. 

I rotate 4-5 juices a day and will only ADV a single juice if I really, really, really like it. For me it is part of the enjoyment of vaping, and dripping - I can switch flavours in an instant and don't have to have rice crispies for breakfast every day for the rest of my life....

Enjoy em!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Dolfie (11/4/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I've been a bit absent form the forum over the last week or two...but mixing never stops!!!
> I whipped these babies up over the last week or so with a few superstars among them!
> 
> Dunkaroos - This is my favourite out of the lot - a stunning cookies and cream - better than Sugar cookies and Cream IMO!
> ...


@Rude Rudi the Straw V4 made 10ml last week hopefully it turns out nice. I have high hopes for the Butter Almond
Anybody made Bust a Nut i made one still must go another 20 days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/4/17)

Dolfie said:


> @Rude Rudi the Straw V4 made 10ml last week hopefully it turns out nice. I have high hopes for the Butter Almond
> Anybody made Bust a Nut i made one still must go another 20 days



I've made Bust a Nut a couple of times - it's very good indeed. It is very nutty and took me a while to get used to. Just make sure that you do not sub or leave anything out as the recipe will turn out horrendously as I found out by subbing the FW Hazelnut with TFA...

This does not work with any other hazelnut....period.

Straw V4 is decent - letting mine rest a bit more - was still a bit 'rough' after one week. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie (11/4/17)

Thanks made it exactly like recipe says. I was in a mixing frenzy last week anything I saw I mixed even Panty dropper luckily only 10ml never again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (11/4/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> For me it is part of the enjoyment of vaping, and dripping - I can switch flavours in an instant and don't have to have rice crispies for breakfast every day for the rest of my life....



Preach it bruthah, quoted for truth.

I am trying to get rid of the concentrates I won't re-order, among them FA Chocolate, Cocoa, Tiramisu, Dark Bean Espresso and Cappuccino. Chapel's Mallo Martian Cookie is decent and uses FA Choc, and then Strawberry Latte is OK with FA Tiramisu subbed for Inw. They're not bangers but they don't have to be. Vapable is good enough at this point and they are surely that. Only problem is that they only use 0.5% of the offending concentrate so I will need to make liters of the stuff.

I'm hoping that Rage's Bittersweet Hot Cocoa can deplete my bottle of FA Cocoa. I don't have Honeysuckle but it's in there for sweetening so I'll just chuck in FA Marshmallow and have melted marshmallow in my cocoa instead of flowers. I'm not cared.

Edit: whoa, I found a mocha recipe which uses Tiramisu and Dark Bean together. Chicken dinner if that works.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Slick (11/4/17)

RichJB said:


> Preach it bruthah, quoted for truth.
> 
> I am trying to get rid of the concentrates I won't re-order, among them FA Chocolate, Cocoa, Tiramisu, Dark Bean Espresso and Cappuccino. Chapel's Mallo Martian Cookie is decent and uses FA Choc, and then Strawberry Latte is OK with FA Tiramisu subbed for Inw. They're not bangers but they don't have to be. Vapable is good enough at this point and they are surely that. Only problem is that they only use 0.5% of the offending concentrate so I will need to make liters of the stuff.
> 
> I'm hoping that Rage's Bittersweet Hot Cocoa can deplete my bottle of FA Cocoa. I don't have Honeysuckle but it's in there for sweetening so I'll just chuck in FA Marshmallow and have melted marshmallow in my cocoa instead of flowers. I'm not cared.


I know exactly how you feel,I have about 97ml's of INW Raspberry which I bought to make rhodonite,I think il die before it gets finished

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tockit (12/4/17)

l0cal_User said:


> I am inclined to agree, I pushed the lychee to 10% in an effort to enhance its presence with only moderate success. Overall this one turned out alright... but not great (too sweet, the XXX flavor I am trying to replicate said something about berry - so I added it). I am however going to test out your suggestion... do you think peppermint could be used in place of polar blast? I just looked it up and it seems like it has the effect I am after without the menthol (hence peppermint) - I haven't seen Polar Blast available locally though, only alternative I could find involved licorice and/or eucalyptus which are both far beyond what I am willing to tinker with at this point in my DIY'ing.


Try Vapour Mountains mixed berries concentrate and you halfway there to getting close to the original. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/4/17)

Mixed juices for my brother in law in Durban. Visiting the upcoming weekend. Hope to pop in at Sir Vape on our way to Winston Park.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/4/17)

Andre said:


> Mixed juices for my brother in law in Durban. Visiting the upcoming weekend. Hope to pop in at Sir Vape on our way to Winston Park.



That Plum Brulee!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (18/4/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> That Plum Brulee!!!!


Fantastic, a firm favourite for me. Not on ELR for rating @rogue zombie? Want to try the base with Persimmon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (18/4/17)

Andre said:


> Fantastic, a firm favourite for me. Not on ELR for rating @rogue zombie? Want to try the base with Persimmon.


Haven't put it up on ELR. I shall do.

I had to Google Persimmon. I'm sure it will go nicely.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/4/17)

rogue zombie said:


> I had to Google Persimmon. I'm sure it will go nicely.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



It seems to be the flavour of the month - a number of recipes on ATF popped up recently - off course the first rule if DIY applies...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (18/4/17)

I presume we're talking Flv Persimmon? Kopel and Co gave some very useful insights into Flv generally on their show Sunday:

* Flv tend to occupy a "down the middle" position in mixes whereas many other flavours are decidedly top note or bottom note
* Flv tend to be complex flavours rather than single notes, so
* restrict Flv to recipes that use five flavours or less and
* use sparingly. Apparently Flv's recommended % are off, these guys are talking 0.5-1% generally

I was a bit cagey about Flv originally because of the cost. But if they're that potent they seem to be good value. It's probably worth noting the above as well if one wants to get the best out of them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (18/4/17)

RichJB said:


> I presume we're talking Flv Persimmon? Kopel and Co gave some very useful insights into Flv generally on their show Sunday:
> 
> * Flv tend to occupy a "down the middle" position in mixes whereas many other flavours are decidedly top note or bottom note
> * Flv tend to be complex flavours rather than single notes, so
> ...


Yip, FLV Persimmon.
Just mixed a FLV Strawberries and Cream with total flavour of 2.75 % (4 flavours).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (18/4/17)

Sounds good, @Andre, was that with Flv Alpine Strawberry? Apparently it's the best solution for those who can't taste strawberry. Although, at that price, it should bring you breakfast in bed as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (18/4/17)

RichJB said:


> Sounds good, @Andre, was that with Flv Alpine Strawberry? Apparently it's the best solution for those who can't taste strawberry. Although, at that price, it should bring you breakfast in bed as well.


Lol, yes it is one of the ingredients (at 0.25%), breakfast included!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zandernwn (19/4/17)

So I have been after a good lychee recipe for sometime now. I have mostly been fooling around with combinations to see how to best use lychee. I mixed this up last night and although I didn't really think it was a great recipe...I haven't been able to put it down... it has a "I need more" quality that gives me a "I can't put it down" feeling

Anyone willing to mix this up and let me know what you think. Like I said it not my best recipe by a long shot, but the mls dropping in the 30ml says there there is something about this that is right. On paper, it seems a little heavy on the flavor but comes off well balanced nonetheless. No notable perfumyness or off flavors on the shake.

Cap sweet lychee 3.0%
Tfa jackfruit 3.0%
cap sweet strawberry 2.5%
Tfa Lychee 1.0%
FA fuji 0.25%
FA lemon Sicily 0.15%
Fw peppermint 0.15%
Tfa Koolada 0.25%

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (19/4/17)

MAIN PROFILE
CAP Sweet Lychee & TFA Lychee.
Great Lychee combination.. Cap sweet has a sweet syrupy/sugary/juicy vibe but It lacks some of the tropical spice I love in a lychee. To cure this I have added 1% TFA Lychee. That's as much as I could do without the mix sliding off the florals cliff, TFA Lychee tends to go floral on your ass after a steep..

TFA Jack Fruit.
Its such a wonderful tropical flavor with notes of cactus, feint banana and I even get a little pineapple in there somewhere. I like the creamy quality and I just had a feeling this may go well with the lychee. I used Dragon fruit, but contains too much triacetin so it melds the flavors too much and ended up muting all the flavors.I need lychee to sit in the front

FA Fuji & FA Lemon Sicily
Fuji was added to give the mix a nice fruity body and FA lemon Sicily really helps brighten the profile as a whole and really makes the profile pop.

CAP Sweet Strawberry
Sweet strawberry lends depth and sweetness whilst not being prominent in the flavor profile. I would have much rather have used strawberry ripe but I am fresh out. Ripe mutes significantly on the steep which would have been ideal for this recipe.

TFA Koolada
Koolada and lychee in my view does not play well. But at this low percentage it has a negligible effect and it just cools the mix down enough to keep it from tasting warm and soggy.

FW Peppermint
Lychee and Jackfruit doesn't stand up to mints very well in general. I feel they both have have light nuisances which is easily masked by additives and I want those to be present in this recipe. At 0.15 it sit lightly on the profile and just adds a nice complexity and summery vibes to the mix.

I'd love to hear your thoughts
Here is the link to this recipe on ATF
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/41865#jackshit_by_zandernwn

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (19/4/17)

zandernwn said:


> So I have been after a good lychee recipe for sometime now. I have mostly been fooling around with combinations to see how to best use lychee. I mixed this up last night and although I didn't really think it was a great recipe...I haven't been able to put it down... it has a "I need more" quality that gives me a "I can't put it down" feeling
> 
> Anyone willing to mix this up and let me know what you think. Like I said it not my best recipe by a long shot, but the mls dropping in the 30ml says there there is something about this that is right. On paper, it seems a little heavy on the flavor but comes off well balanced nonetheless. No notable perfumyness or off flavors on the shake.
> 
> ...





zandernwn said:


> Let me add some notes on it.
> 
> The main objective was to test the jackfruit lychee combinations.
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting. I can give it a go for you. Will have to use another Peppermint though - FA, CAP or TFA - my preference would be FA? I have Strawberry Ripe but will keep to your Sweet Strawberry for fair feedback. Presume it is not the RF version?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (19/4/17)

Any peppermint will do really. Fa you need to be careful not to over flavor.if you have a tfa or cap then that should be good. Not rf. Thank you. I would love to hear what you think. It has a waxy quality off the bat. But that's a function of tfa dragon fruit, jackfruit and even of their passion fruit. It subsides after a few hours. This morning it's gone as I expected 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dolfie (19/4/17)

Any body made God Milk recently. I made a 10ml sample then 2 weeks ago I made 30ml tested it yesterday and I don't like it at all. There is almost no taste the 10ml sample were good but only steep it for 5 days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB (19/4/17)

God Milk needs 8 weeks minimum. No joke. I was very unimpressed at two weeks. It wasn't bad just meh, another strawberry milk. Leave it for a few months and a whole different beast emerges.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/4/17)

Dolfie said:


> Any body made God Milk recently. I made a 10ml sample then 2 weeks ago I made 30ml tested it yesterday and I don't like it at all. There is almost no taste the 10ml sample were good but only steep it for 5 days.



@Dolfie same issue here..2 week steep and it didnt have a pleasant taste ...I subbed no ingredients

I wonder what it wud be like if one has to use JF Strawberry which is a more syrup like strawberry...gonna give it a bash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/4/17)

RichJB said:


> God Milk needs 8 weeks minimum. No joke. I was very unimpressed at two weeks. It wasn't bad just meh, another strawberry milk. Leave it for a few months and a whole different beast emerges.



I was expecting fireworks after 2 weeks and I had the same reaction

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/4/17)

Dolfie said:


> Any body made God Milk recently. I made a 10ml sample then 2 weeks ago I made 30ml tested it yesterday and I don't like it at all. There is almost no taste the 10ml sample were good but only steep it for 5 days.


+1 on the 2 months steep required for this one to be awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie (19/4/17)

Andre said:


> +1 on the 2 months steep required for this one to be awesome.


Then I will wait thanks. Next week I will test the following after 4 weeks steep.
1. Canaloni
2. FunFetti
3. Strawvana
4. Strawberry Shortcake bar
5. Sugar Cookie
Is 4 weeks sufficient time for them. 
Made Apple Bacco a week ago one week steep and I must say I like it alot wil see what happens if I leave it longer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/4/17)

Dolfie said:


> Then I will wait thanks. Next week I will test the following after 4 weeks steep.
> 1. Canaloni
> 2. FunFetti
> 3. Strawvana
> ...


Yip, if memory serves me right, all those should be fine then. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Po7713 (19/4/17)

Hi All 
i have been working on this one for a while now i think its close to what i want.
it is called Hubba Bubba and is my ADV at the moment.
it has been steeped for about 3 weeks and just gets better with time 
I would appreciate feedback and any advice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zandernwn (20/4/17)

Can I just brag a little 








Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## GregF (22/4/17)

Not today but yesterday - Smooth Famous Tobacco reported by @Petrus

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Tanja (24/4/17)

I mixed up a storm this weekend... 

An awesome coffee juice where I chucked in a couple of things that I thought would be nice and it came out amazing! 

A caramel banana that's not too bad...

A Raspberry pineapple sherbert that came out quite ok...

A milk an honey one that I found online somewhere... love it!

Peanutella that I saw on here somewhere... I like it!

Another Beetlejuice that was on the ejuice me up calculator... love that one too...

@KZOR nutterz... one of my absolute favorites! 

Some more of my gourmet popcorn that I also mixed out of my head... also a favorite of mine...

A butter Pecan custard that I found online... so far I'm absolutely loving it but it's steeping for now...

A custard crazy that I found online... not too fond of it just yet... but giving it time in the cupboard...

My current custard... also in the cupboard to decide if it's worth it... also found online...

A sour berries... also one of my own creations... not bad at all... but still making my mind up about it...



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/4/17)

Tanja said:


> I mixed up a storm this weekend...
> 
> An awesome coffee juice where I chucked in a couple of things that I thought would be nice and it came out amazing!
> 
> ...



Sounds amazing! Do you keep notes or record the recipes? If so, it would be great if you could share the ones you really fancy here - it is pretty much the aim of this thread. 
If you don't, you should as you can then replicate your potions and we can all your new creations with you. The chaps here will also assist with some guidance if a recipe lacks this or has too much of that, etc.

Keep mixing and share...if you want...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tanja (24/4/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Sounds amazing! Do you keep notes or record the recipes? If so, it would be great if you could share the ones you really fancy here - it is pretty much the aim of this thread.
> If you don't, you should as you can then replicate your potions and we can all your new creations with you. The chaps here will also assist with some guidance if a recipe lacks this or has too much of that, etc.
> 
> Keep mixing and share...if you want...
> ...


I keep all my recipes on the e-juice me up app on my pc... when I have some time I will post the nice ones here... 

Unless there is something that I mentioned that you would like to try out... then I'll post...

I'm very new at the whole mixing thing... so still very sceptical and shy to share... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/4/17)

Had a slow week but knocked out some beauties...

Catalan Dream - This is a 3 ingredient wonder at 4% total flavour. A simple creme brulee'ish' vape, 24 hour steep
*Bombies 'nana cream - *Restock of this vape classic!
Third World Custard v2 - Made 100mls of this, even better, Third world custard. Every self respecting custard fan HAS to make this
Cherry Pop - Based on an idea by @Feliks Karp 
*Custard's Last Stand *A well balanced, not too sweet, custard. Part of the quest to find the "one" 
*Ckemist Original: Apple Juice -*Apple juice, plain and simple
LGBT - Lychee, Guava, Blackcurrant and Tangerine cocktail
A Terkish Remix (butterscotch custard)- This one is still steeping but smells a million dollars!
Waffled - in a quest to find a use for Pancake...Waffles covered with banana, strawberries and buttery maple syrup
Cannoli Contest Entry - A fantastic interpretation of a rich, cream filled cannoli
Jackshit - By our very own @zandernwn. I subbed JackFruit with 2% Dragon fruit - FANTASTIC!
Pistachio Cool Whip Pie - This base is a keeper!!!! Easily adaptable and spot on!!!
Sweet Guava Goodness - So simple, yet so yummy! Some nice smoothie base tips...
Bavarian Cream Donut - No need to elaborate here...just make it!

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## zandernwn (26/4/17)

Thank you for mixing it up. May I ask that you rate it as well on ATF once you have concluded if you like i or not. It goes a long way in increasing the recipes presence on ATF. my goal is to get 1000 views... I need 78 more to get there

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (28/4/17)

Whipped up some stuff this morning

Pistachio RY4 (again and again) 
Groolberry Cream Cake (another staple) - stunning blueberry cheesecake
Thugger Juice - subbed LA for FA Watermelon. Hoping it works.
Queenside (homeage) - my attempt at a Blood Orange/ Vanilla. This is still V1, so I will report back if it works.https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/5530#groolberry_creamcake_by_gordona_vapes_by_r08u57

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (28/4/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Had a slow week but knocked out some beauties...
> 
> Catalan Dream - This is a 3 ingredient wonder at 4% total flavour. A simple creme brulee'ish' vape, 24 hour steep
> *Bombies 'nana cream - *Restock of this vape classic!
> ...



Lol, you call that a slow week @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/4/17)

Tanja said:


> I mixed up a storm this weekend...
> 
> An awesome coffee juice where I chucked in a couple of things that I thought would be nice and it came out amazing!
> 
> ...



@Tanja , these sound great! Well done!
Am interested in the coffee one when you get a chance to look at your notes...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (28/4/17)

Silver said:


> @Tanja , these sound great! Well done!
> Am interested in the coffee one when you get a chance to look at your notes...


Out of town at the moment... will post them on Monday when I'm back home...  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/4/17)

Tanja said:


> Out of town at the moment... will post them on Monday when I'm back home...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Enjoy being out of town @Tanja !
Please share with us a pic to make us jelly... lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (28/4/17)

Silver said:


> Enjoy being out of town @Tanja !
> Please share with us a pic to make us jelly... lol


In Nelspruit...






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/17)

Tanja said:


> In Nelspruit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely!
Enjoy it @Tanja

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (28/4/17)

Thanks! I am! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/4/17)

rogue zombie said:


> Whipped up some stuff this morning
> 
> Pistachio RY4 (again and again)
> Groolberry Cream Cake (another staple) - stunning blueberry cheesecake
> ...



Gonna try that Groolberry...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/4/17)

Silver said:


> Lol, you call that a slow week @Rude Rudi



I know...it always feels slow until you actually 'pen' it... 2 day isn't that bad is it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dolfie (29/4/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I know...it always feels slow until you actually 'pen' it... 2 day isn't that bad is it...


Made nothing still waiting for nicotine and concentrates to come next week but open a bottle off Creme de Orange that I made on 31March thanks for posting it @Rude Rudi one that I will be making on a regular basis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zandernwn (29/4/17)

Speckled eggs, butterscotch toffee doughnut and Mc donalds apple pie.





Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tanja (1/5/17)

Ok... So as promised... here are some of my favorites that I mixed up last weekend... Some I have left out here because they were not amazing... and KZOR's Nutterz is his property... He shared it here already somewhere... he gets high credits from me for that one!

Beetlejuice
===========

I love this fruity vape... Adjusted from a recipe I found on the eJuice me up Calculator...

Raspberry - FA - 6%
Mango - FA - 2%
Pineapple - FA - 5%
Strawberry - FA - 6%


Black Current Sherbet
=====================

Exactly what it says... Quick and easy and really yummy...

TFA Rainbow Sherbet - 10%
FA Black Current - 2%


Butter Pecan Custard
====================

A mouthful of deliciousness! I really do love this one! I found the recipe online somewhere... I can't remember where anymore...

CAP Butter Cream - 2%
FW Butter Pecan - 4%
CAP Sweet Cream - 2%
CAP Vanilla Custard V1 - 5%


Good Morning
============

My very own coffee creation... It really didn't come out too bad... if I have to say so myself...

CAP Cup a Joe - 5%
CAP Sweet Cream - 3%
FW Hazelnut - 2%
CAP Super Sweet - 0.5%


Gourmet Popcorn
===============

Also my very own creation... I Absolutely love it! The popcorn is on the heavy side... but It's the only way I could actually taste it...

TFA Popcorn - 13%
TFA Caramel Original - 3%
CAP Golden Butter - 2%
FW Nutella - 2%
CAP Super Sweet - 0.5%


Milk & Honey
============

I also found this one online somewhere and changed it up to suit what I had on hand...

TFA Graham Cracker - 8%
TFA Marshmellow - 3%
TFA Peanut Butter - 1.5%
CAP Vanilla Custard V1 - 2%
FW Vanilla Bean Ice Cream - 2%


New ones that I mixed up today:

Peanut Butter Ice Cream
=======================

CAP Sweet Cream - 1.5%
TFA Peanut Butter - 7.5%
CAP Super Sweet - 0.5%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream - 4%
CAP Vanilla Custard V1 - 1%

Just tried a little tester so far and not too bad... But need more time with it to decide whether i really like it or not...


Peanut Butter ADV
=================

Found on AllTheFlavors.com ... Had to sub CAP Hazelnut with FW Hazelnut that I had... But I find that too harsh... So either need to play around with it... steep it... or chuck it...

FW Hazelnut - 3.5%
TFA Peanut Butter - 5.5%
CAP Vanilla Custard V1 - 3.5%


Reese's McFlurry
================

Also found it on AllTheFlavors.com but changed it completely because there was a couple of things I didn't have... I think I need to reduce the Super Sweet on this one... and maybe up the PB... But haven't had enough tasting of this one yet to decide... I think it's a relatively good start...

TFA Caramel Original - 0.5%
FA Cream Fresh - 1%
FW Nutella - 4%
TFA Peanut Butter - 3%
CAP Super Sweet - 1%
FW Vanilla Bean Ice Cream - 4.5%


Popular Sides
=============

Also found on AllTheFlavors.com and again changed to accommodate what I have on hand... But so far I am really impressed with this one!

TFA Banana Cream - 2%
TFA Bavarian Cream - 4%
FW Butterscotch - 3%
TFA Peanut Butter - 3%

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/5/17)

Awesome @Tanja ... need to pay attention to ur recipes as it's my style of vapes

Milk and honey is my adv most of the time nowadays.

The popcorn looks like a real winner!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (1/5/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Awesome @Tanja ... need to pay attention to ur recipes as it's my style of vapes
> 
> Milk and honey is my adv most of the time nowadays.
> 
> The popcorn looks like a real winner!


I'm still very new at this... so still trying many things... I love nutty vapes... so I make many nut variants... also love custards and creams... and every now and then I feel like something fruity... or not so sweet... 

But you can really try the butter Pecan custard... that one is awesome!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/5/17)

Tanja said:


> I'm still very new at this... so still trying many things... I love nutty vapes... so I make many nut variants... also love custards and creams... and every now and then I feel like something fruity... or not so sweet...
> 
> But you can really try the butter Pecan custard... that one is awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Def gonna give the butter pecan a swirl tonight @Tanja

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (1/5/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Def gonna give the butter pecan a swirl tonight @Tanja


Let me know what you think... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/5/17)

Wow, amazing sounding juices @Tanja
That is fabulous!

Your enthusiasm and passion for this comes through!
Congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (1/5/17)

Silver said:


> Wow, amazing sounding juices @Tanja
> That is fabulous!
> 
> Your enthusiasm and passion for this comes through!
> Congrats


I dunno if I'm any good at it... but I sure do enjoy doing it! 

So many concentrates out there... so little money! Hahaha... 

Need to invest in a dripper as well sometime so I can test a bit better... but for now my little kangertech nano will have to do .. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF (1/5/17)

From ready-made premixes

Grandpa's Pear
English Blend
Cpt Jack Sparrow
Lt General Forest
Van Gogh
Hells Teeth
Wyatt Earp
Wyatt Earp V2 - (not as nutty as V1, half the toasted almonds. Not as sweet as V1, no FA 7 leaves. Totally different taste)

Then there were a few new things I am trying out for my son.
*
CLY Passion Fruit and Lemon*
CLY Passion Fruit - 2%
CLY Lemon - 0.75%
CLY Lime - 0.25%
Initial taste is not too bad. Will have to see what he says about it.

Lava Smash - @Andre (I subbed a few things with CLY)
FA Strawberry (Red Touch) - 2.5%
FA Jamaican Rum - 2%
CLY Pineapple - 0.75%
CLY Coconut - 0.5%
FA Vienna Cream - 1%
For me the CLY Coconut is too much but then again I think I am just sick of it (had a fair amount in the early days)
Again will have to see what my son thinks.

*Night Cap Cream* - From here
CLY Butterscotch - 1%
FA Catalan Cream - 2%
FA Cookie - 1%
I dont know what this taste like with FA Butterscotch but CLY Butterscotch is quite nice.
I might end up making some of this for myself, it taste like.....well have a look at the recipe, thats what it taste like.
Nice smooth creamy butterscotch cookie.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB (1/5/17)

That is the second recipe with 4% total flavouring, half of which is FA Catalan. These seem to be all the rage now. 

@GregF, if you can wait, give the Lava Smash a good long steep. When I first mixed it, I was unimpressed. But then, a month or three later, a weird magic happens and a real banger emerges, much as with God Milk. I don't know how it will work with the Cly subs but the original is fantastic once matured.

@Tanja and @incredible_hullk, if you like the Milk & Honey profile, I would recommend Cheebasteeba's Milk and Honey as well. I subbed the Flv Cream with FA Cream Fresh and it rocks. Cheebasteeba notes that it's good for "a tired palate" and I really enjoy it after vaping citrus or some other astringent mix, just to give the palate a rest.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (1/5/17)

Tanja said:


> Ok... So as promised... here are some of my favorites that I mixed up last weekend... Some I have left out here because they were not amazing... and KZOR's Nutterz is his property... He shared it here already somewhere... he gets high credits from me for that one!
> 
> Beetlejuice
> ===========
> ...


Thanks @Tanja , sure to try some of those.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (1/5/17)

Thanks @RichJB ! I will give it a try once I can get my hands on those concentrates... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (1/5/17)

Tanja said:


> Ok... So as promised... here are some of my favorites that I mixed up last weekend... Some I have left out here because they were not amazing... and KZOR's Nutterz is his property... He shared it here already somewhere... he gets high credits from me for that one!
> 
> Beetlejuice
> ===========
> ...


Tanja - I'm curious how that Milk&Honey mix turned out? Can you remember what substitutions you made from the original?

As for the Peanut Butter ADV, try dropping the Hazelnut to 1.5%. It'll normally be quite harsh over 3%. The custard will also start to soften up the hazelnut nicely after a week or so.

Definitely have to try your Butter Pecan! Don't have any pecan at the moment but will remember for my next order.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinhardt (2/5/17)

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (3/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Tanja - I'm curious how that Milk&Honey mix turned out? Can you remember what substitutions you made from the original?
> 
> As for the Peanut Butter ADV, try dropping the Hazelnut to 1.5%. It'll normally be quite harsh over 3%. The custard will also start to soften up the hazelnut nicely after a week or so.
> 
> Definitely have to try your Butter Pecan! Don't have any pecan at the moment but will remember for my next order.


I'll go have a look at the original recipe and let you know... I can remember offhand now... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (3/5/17)

Didn't mix this today, only did the first taste test today:

Caramel Buttercream

Butterscotch (FW) - 4%
Caramel (FA) - 4%
Vienna Cream (FA) - 2%

People are crazy about this mix generally. I guess I have an allergy to FA Caramel or something. It's... SO bad. My Toffee Apple mix uses FA Caramel as well and damn. Just damn. For me it tastes like old shoes, on top of a dinosaur carcass. Which is being transported on a cattle slurry wagon. During hayfever season.

99% of people I talk to don't have this reaction to FA caramel so I guess it must be a taste receptor thing. I need to find another caramel

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (3/5/17)

Dang, of all the FA flavours you don't want a bad reaction to, Caramel is pretty close to the top of the list. Of FA flavours, I'd say it is only Meringue that has more market dominance than Caramel. The number of ATF recipes that use:

FW Salted Caramel: 114
TFA Caramel Original: 257
FA Caramel: 1481

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## aktorsyl (3/5/17)

RichJB said:


> Dang, of all the FA flavours you don't want a bad reaction to, Caramel is pretty close to the top of the list. Of FA flavours, I'd say it is only Meringue that has more market dominance than Caramel. The number of ATF recipes that use:
> 
> FW Salted Caramel: 114
> TFA Caramel Original: 257
> FA Caramel: 1481


Yup  Can't taste strawberries, and also can't stand Fuji Apple for some reason - only when used in a microscopic amount to build up normal Apple. I'm also one of those lucky ones that get the peppery taste from VBIC.. although to be fair, I haven't tried CAP's VBIC yet. Also haven't tried Shisha strawberry yet, so I'm waiting for mixes with those 2 ingredients to steep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Didn't mix this today, only did the first taste test today:
> 
> Caramel Buttercream
> 
> ...



Looks nice and simple BUT that Caramel looks awfully high?
All the ELR recipes has it as all FA - did you sub the Butterscotch with FW then?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Yup  Can't taste strawberries, and also can't stand Fuji Apple for some reason - only when used in a microscopic amount to build up normal Apple. I'm also one of those lucky ones that get the peppery taste from VBIC.. although to be fair, I haven't tried CAP's VBIC yet. Also haven't tried Shisha strawberry yet, so I'm waiting for mixes with those 2 ingredients to steep.


Apparently FLV Alpine Strawberry will let you taste the other strawberries. Expensive, but very small amounts required.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (4/5/17)

Andre said:


> Apparently FLV Alpine Strawberry will let you taste the other strawberries. Expensive, but very small amounts required.


I heard the same about Shisha Strawberry, which is also required for a Strawberry Milk recipe shared here by @Rude Rudi . I've mixed that yesterday so will see how that turns out for me in a few days.

I'm rather strange in that VBIC is peppery for me and Vanilla Custard is overly sweet/harsh for me. (Both TFA versions). I've ordered the CAP versions to see if it changes anything.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl (4/5/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Looks nice and simple BUT that Caramel looks awfully high?
> All the ELR recipes has it as all FA - did you sub the Butterscotch with FW then?


I believe so - but it needs more.. the butterscotch isn't evident in that flavour profile at all at the moment with FW's version. The caramel is a bit high and should drop to 2%. The Toffee Apple & Apple Pie recipes I use both have caramel at 2% but even at 2%... yeiiishh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (4/5/17)

I'm guessing Wayne's Casino Pier isn't one you'd want to mix up then:4% FA Fuji, 3% FA Caramel... 

Cap VBIC should be fine, I haven't heard of anybody getting pepper notes from that. And Cap VC1 is universally more highly rated than TFA's version so that should be fine too. I love Shisha Strawberry but some get green grass notes from it. 

For those who have trouble tasting strawberries, I'd recommend Cheebasteeba's Sweet Strawberry Cream. Four people noted in the reviews that they have trouble with strawberry but could taste it in this recipe. If you don't have Flv Cream, sub at the same % with FA Cream Fresh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (4/5/17)

RichJB said:


> I'm guessing Wayne's Casino Pier isn't one you'd want to mix up then:4% FA Fuji, 3% FA Caramel...


Oh hell no

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (4/5/17)

So at last I mixed some released recipes without substitutions (take that first law!). Canary Coulis and Game Over Custard.
Early days yet, especially for the custard recipe but could not resist having a taste already. Very, very promising! Thanks @zandernwn and @Andre for posting these gems. Besides enjoying vaping these, think I can also learn a lot from examining their composition.


Regards

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## LM_builds_bty (4/5/17)

I made a bunch of 1mg blueberry recipes that i made up. Im ordering a bunch of flavors when i get my check tomorrow

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (6/5/17)

Made up three more new DIY's tonight that came out very well, so will make a 120ml batch of all three and add them to my rotations. As a coffee junky top billing goes to a spicy, earthy, smoky mesquite coffee that approximates a favored one I used to be able to get/drink years ago south of the border.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/5/17)

Spydro said:


> Made up three more new DIY's tonight that came out very well, so will make a 120ml batch of all three and add them to my rotations. As a coffee junky top billing goes to a spicy, earthy, smoky mesquite coffee that approximates a favored one I used to be able to get/drink years ago south of the border.



Did I hear coffee!!!??? Please share...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Raindance (6/5/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Did I hear coffee!!!??? Please share...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


South of the border bro, south of the border... Sure you can handle whats possibly in there? LOL

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (6/5/17)

Raindance said:


> So at last I mixed some released recipes without substitutions (take that first law!). Canary Coulis and Game Over Custard.
> Early days yet, especially for the custard recipe but could not resist having a taste already. Very, very promising! Thanks @zandernwn and @Andre for posting these gems. Besides enjoying vaping these, think I can also learn a lot from examining their composition.
> View attachment 93672
> 
> Regards


Guys, this GAME OVER CUSTARD is something else. Don't think custard only, it is way more than that. Imagine one of those cupcakes where the cup is made out of "cake" filled with the most delicious dark custard filling you have ever tasted. Take a bite and let those flavors melt and titillate your taste buds. So many different flavors melting and moving around in your mouth. No way that 12ml sample is going to make it to my intended 14 day steeping target.

A perfect ending to a perfect chicken dinner! Try it, seriously worth the risk!

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spydro (6/5/17)

@Rude Rudi, this is not a shake and vape e liquid made with easy off the shelf ingredients (in fact you won't find a couple of them being offered by anybody as an additive for making e liquids). So some of the main additives in this one I make/extract myself from raw ingredients (like they do south of the border). There are endless other coffee recipes out there that are far more suitable for most folks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (7/5/17)

Made from pre-blend
Aramis
Black Death - A @Viper_SA tobacco recipe that I cannot find here. Strong, slightly bitter, dark tobacco.
Camel - Not the lights. The second one @Andre posted.
Cathouse Nipples - I dont put the FA Forest mix in
LACR
Paradise Plum

Made a small sample of @Andre Am4a++ to taste, then made a larger bottle with some nic and then made a pre-blend of it. Very nice @Andre thanks.


Andre said:


> *AM4A++*
> INW AM4A 1.0 %
> FA Perique Black 1.0 %
> FA Latakia 1.0 %
> ...



Some more FLV Kentucky Blend @4%

100ml of Lava Smash for my son. Hopefully this one can steep for a while before gets stuck into it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Strontium (7/5/17)

Pebbles
Funfetti
Simple cannoli
Rhodonite
Sugar cookies and cream
Chilled Pine

Should be stocked for the month now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF (7/5/17)

This one got my attention because I want to try Black fire at 8%.

*Deep and Smoky*
Black Fire (FA) 8%
Cuban Supreme (FA) 6%
Oak Wood (FA) 1%
Royal (FA) 1.5% (I left it out)
Shade (FA) 2%

It taste and smells like sitting around a camp fire. Will see what a steep does with it.

[edit] I'm not holding my breath on this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (7/5/17)

*Mustard Milk(Variant) - all the Strawberries and Cream *


Mixed this about 3 weeks ago started vaping it today. 

The original looks like this



It smells amazing taste isnt good, it has this harsh over tone. Close to mustard gas (or what i imagine mustard gas to be like)

Dripper Wotofo lush 0.42 ohms dual coil looks like 10 wraps on each side probably 26g @ 66watts

I think my mistake was either going with 3 variants of strawberry or it may have been the use of INW strawberry at 2%. I learnt last night that its supposedly a max 2% flavor.

Any comments input would be appreciated? Still new to DIY (6 months exclusively so far).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn (8/5/17)

BuzzGlo said:


> *Mustard Milk(Variant) - all the Strawberries and Cream *
> View attachment 93901
> 
> Mixed this about 3 weeks ago started vaping it today.
> ...


Maybe look at the Strawberry Ratio's in this recipe: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/454017 posted by @Andre.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zandernwn (8/5/17)

BuzzGlo said:


> *Mustard Milk(Variant) - all the Strawberries and Cream *
> View attachment 93901
> 
> Mixed this about 3 weeks ago started vaping it today.
> ...


Iwn strawberry has a great deal of earthy tones and greens. It is best used 0.5 - 1.0 with other strawberries.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl (8/5/17)

BuzzGlo said:


> *Mustard Milk(Variant) - all the Strawberries and Cream *
> View attachment 93901
> 
> Mixed this about 3 weeks ago started vaping it today.
> ...


From my experience, VBIC can also give that "mustard gas" overtone you're describing. It varies though - it can be very peppery for some people, and for others be completely fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zandernwn (8/5/17)

Vbic for sure. Try fw vbic. Is the underdog of vbic... more forgiving and sits between cap and tfa ito flavor

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (8/5/17)

@BuzzGlo, have you used TFA VBIC before? If not, that is almost certainly the culprit. Boogenshizzle and Cheebasteeba have both used 2% Shisha in conjunction with other strawbs and their recipes have been hugely popular. 2% each of Shisha, Ripe and Strawb sounds in the ballpark to me. But 8% VBIC will be nasty if you're one of those who get pepper notes from it. As @zandernwn suggests, sub with FW or Cap VBIC. 

Otherwise, if you want to use Shisha and want a strawberry dairy that doesn't use VBIC, try Boogenshizzle's One Milk To Rule Them All. That uses much the same strawb combo as you have tried but subs the TFA VBIC with FA Cream Fresh, Meringue, TFA Dairy/Milk and a bit of sweetener. There is also skiddlz's God Milk although that doesn't use Shisha.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (9/5/17)

This isnt my recipe. Mixed this about a 3 weeks back, tested it today. Its not great but decent enough. Its rated a 4/5 idk maybe I'm too fussy. Something tells me cheese cake at 5% is a bit much and ripe strawberry @ 10% is madness. 

Original link 
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/226322/strawberry fog

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (9/5/17)

RichJB said:


> @BuzzGlo, have you used TFA VBIC before? If not, that is almost certainly the culprit. Boogenshizzle and Cheebasteeba have both used 2% Shisha in conjunction with other strawbs and their recipes have been hugely popular. 2% each of Shisha, Ripe and Strawb sounds in the ballpark to me. But 8% VBIC will be nasty if you're one of those who get pepper notes from it. As @zandernwn suggests, sub with FW or Cap VBIC.
> 
> Otherwise, if you want to use Shisha and want a strawberry dairy that doesn't use VBIC, try Boogenshizzle's One Milk To Rule Them All. That uses much the same strawb combo as you have tried but subs the TFA VBIC with FA Cream Fresh, Meringue, TFA Dairy/Milk and a bit of sweetener. There is also skiddlz's God Milk although that doesn't use Shisha.



I have not used vbic before, unfortunately its the only vbic I have for now. I've watered it down with about 10ml of Ripe strawberry @ 2% 3mg. hopefully it works out something decent. Gods milk is ass imho. vaped about 30ml of it about a month ago.

Thanks to all the previous post. Your insight is appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (9/5/17)

BuzzGlo said:


> I have not used vbic before, unfortunately its the only vbic I have for now. I've watered it down with about 10ml of Ripe strawberry @ 2% 3mg. hopefully it works out something decent. Gods milk is ass imho. vaped about 30ml of it about a month ago.
> 
> Thanks to all the previous post. Your insight is appreciated.


As a (subjective) rule, all custards & creams from TFA give me the feeling that they have chemical warfare as a prime business.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l0cal_User (10/5/17)

Last night I started the process of making a few mixes of individual concentrates (Designer Vapes, Pirates Grog). Only downside is that I have run out of bottles and VG... such is life - only 14 or so more to mix.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dolfie (10/5/17)

l0cal_User said:


> Last night I started the process of making a few mixes of individual concentrates (Designer Vapes, Pirates Grog). Only downside is that I have run out of bottles and VG... such is life - only 14 or so more to mix.


Made a couple tonight that I think will suit my taste.
1. Doug's Awesome Sauce
2. RY4 Delight
3. Sweet Strawberry Cream
4. Apple Buttah
5. Strawvana Custard
6. Pistachio RY4-U
7.Terkish Remix
8. Butterscotch Custard from @Ripstorm
9. Master Level Milk
10. Kreeds Kustard
11. Creme de Orange this one I really like made 5 bottles.
And then i made a small sample off a recipe I saw somewhere no clue how it will taste but what's the harm in trying.
Strawberry and Cream (Cap) 3%
Sweet Strawberry (Cap) 4%
Vanilla Custard V1 (Cap) 9%

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## l0cal_User (11/5/17)

Dolfie said:


> Made a couple tonight that I think will suit my taste.
> 1. Doug's Awesome Sauce
> 2. RY4 Delight
> 3. Sweet Strawberry Cream
> ...


Ah man, cant wait to get to the point of having a collection big enough to embark on such an endeavor. I want to go through that "Best Recipe of 2016" thread and make them all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie (11/5/17)

All I can say is do your homework. Especially if there is a recipe that ask for a specific flavour and you cannot find another recipe to use it in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (11/5/17)

This evening's mixing session (in their pre-shaken state, still):

4x test batches (0 mg), and 3x batches I'm more comfortable spending 3.5mg nic on.

My handwriting is terrible, so:

TEST BATCHES:

- Lemon Meringue Pie
- Strawberry Cereal
- PB&B (Peanut Butter & Banana)
- Banana Cookie

NIC BATCHES:

- Waternana
- Cannoli
- Strawberry Milk

Of these, the PB&B and Strawberry Cereal are totally new creations, so if they work out I'll post the recipes after adjusting where necessary. If they reach that stage, they'll get proper names. PB&B I feel pretty confident about, and will most likely be called "The King's Breakfast" or something corny. It's Elvis' thing, after all. Strawberry Cereal... well, who knows. Strawflakes, probably

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dolfie (11/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> This evening's mixing session (in their pre-shaken state, still):
> 
> 4x test batches (0 mg), and 3x batches I'm more comfortable spending 3.5mg nic on.
> 
> ...


The ones in the middle is that 50ml bottles and how many juice do you get into them the 30ml ones I make 29ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (11/5/17)

Dolfie said:


> The ones in the middle is that 50ml bottles and how many juice do you get into them the 30ml ones I make 29ml


Yup, the middle ones are 50ml containing 40ml liquid. The sample bottles are 30ml bottles containing 20ml.
It's just how I do it for shaking room. It's not ideal as it keeps a lot of air in the bottle, but once I'm happy with a recipe I'll mix it with only 5ml shaking room instead of 10ml.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Christos (12/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Yup, the middle ones are 50ml containing 40ml liquid. The sample bottles are 30ml bottles containing 20ml.
> It's just how I do it for shaking room. It's not ideal as it keeps a lot of air in the bottle, but once I'm happy with a recipe I'll mix it with only 5ml shaking room instead of 10ml.


For 50ml bottles I mix 48ml and for 30ml bottles I mix 27ml. 
Usually gives enough headroom for a decent shake. 
Also mixing by weight helps a lot if you aren't already doing so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (12/5/17)

Christos said:


> For 50ml bottles I mix 48ml and for 30ml bottles I mix 27ml.
> Usually gives enough headroom for a decent shake.
> Also mixing by weight helps a lot if you aren't already doing so.


Yup, absolutely. My gram scale is one of my most prized possessions

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tanja (12/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Yup, absolutely. My gram scale is one of my most prized possessions


After the DIY meet on Sunday I also want a scale... this syringe thing is for the birds! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## aktorsyl (12/5/17)

Tanja said:


> After the DIY meet on Sunday I also want a scale... this syringe thing is for the birds!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Indeed. I once mixed while still half asleep (was 6am on a Saturday morning or something silly like that) and couldn't figure out why I'm getting nowhere. Only realised after awhile that I was trying to pull VG up into a syringe via a needle. Having started already, I thought I might as well just continue and pull the rest of the VG in there.
They should make people do this at gym. I think my biceps are still in traction after that exercise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Tanja (12/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Indeed. I once mixed while still half asleep (was 6am on a Saturday morning or something silly like that) and couldn't figure out why I'm getting nowhere. Only realised after awhile that I was trying to pull VG up into a syringe via a needle. Having started already, I thought I might as well just continue and pull the rest of the VG in there.
> They should make people do this at gym. I think my biceps are still in traction after that exercise.


       

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/5/17)

What did I mix today.... let me tell you
I took my mod this morning to top up the tank before work. I grabbed the bottle and started filling and then 
I realised that I just added orange to Debbie Does Donuts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (12/5/17)

SAVaper said:


> What did I mix today.... let me tell you
> I took my mod this morning to top up the tank before work. I grabbed the bottle and started filling and then
> I realised that I just added orange to Debbie Does Donuts


   

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (12/5/17)

Mixed 100mls Casino Pier.
Stocked up now for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (12/5/17)

I'll probably mix another 100ml of Waternana tonight. It's fast on it's way to becoming my ADV.
It's a Watermelon & Banana mix. Sounds horrible, I know - but you don't really taste the banana, it just gives the watermelon a bit of a creamy texture.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## l0cal_User (12/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I'll probably mix another 100ml of Waternana tonight. It's fast on it's way to becoming my ADV.
> It's a Watermelon & Banana mix. Sounds horrible, I know - but you don't really taste the banana, it just gives the watermelon a bit of a creamy texture.


I have been doing a similar thing with watermelon, banana and bubblegum. Its awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dolfie (12/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I'll probably mix another 100ml of Waternana tonight. It's fast on it's way to becoming my ADV.
> It's a Watermelon & Banana mix. Sounds horrible, I know - but you don't really taste the banana, it just gives the watermelon a bit of a creamy texture.


@


l0cal_User said:


> I have been doing a similar thing with watermelon, banana and bubblegum. Its awesome.


@aktorsyl minding sharing recipe?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (12/5/17)

Dolfie said:


> @@aktorsyl minding sharing recipe?


Of course. FA Banana 1%, TFA Watermelon 3%. That's literally it 
I don't take credit for coming up with that combination, I found it somewhere - honestly can't remember where. Might even have been in this forum somewhere? Either way, full props to the inventor of this winning combo.

Also a very cheap one to make. About R40 per 100ml (and that's including the nicotine, which I add at 3.5mg)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l0cal_User (12/5/17)

Dolfie said:


> @@aktorsyl minding sharing recipe?


Its not perfect (Not really 'share' ready, but if you are looking to tinker), here is where I am so far:

30/70 PG/VG
10% Watermelon [DV]
3% Bubblegum [NV]
2% Ripe Banana [DV]
3mg Nicotine

Edit: [DV] = Designer Vapes (from Pirates Grog)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l0cal_User (12/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Of course. FA Banana 1%, TFA Watermelon 3%. That's literally it
> I don't take credit for coming up with that combination, I found it somewhere - honestly can't remember where. Might even have been in this forum somewhere? Either way, full props to the inventor of this winning combo.
> 
> Also a very cheap one to make. About R40 per 100ml (and that's including the nicotine, which I add at 3.5mg)


Wowza, mine costs about R21 per 30ml... after seeing the minimalist approach you are taking, I reckon I am going to need to start tinkering with the "cutting back" approach, I may be a little heavy handed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (12/5/17)

l0cal_User said:


> Wowza, mine costs about R21 per 30ml... after seeing the minimalist approach you are taking, I reckon I am going to need to start tinkering with the "cutting back" approach, I may be a little heavy handed


I was surprised myself - I expected it to be very muted, but it's not at all. Quite vibrant actually. Having said that, it's easier to go lower on concentrates when you're using fewer of them. That way they don't have to balance each other out (because that's how the percentages keep climbing, trying to maintain the balances).

That is my lowest total flavour percentage recipe though, I usually camp in the 12-16% total flavouring region.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l0cal_User (12/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I was surprised myself - I expected it to be very muted, but it's not at all. Quite vibrant actually. Having said that, it's easier to go lower on concentrates when you're using fewer of them. That way they don't have to balance each other out (because that's how the percentages keep climbing, trying to maintain the balances).
> 
> That is my lowest total flavour percentage recipe though, I usually camp in the 12-16% total flavouring region.


Thats fair, I rarely try concoct anything with less than 3 concentrates (character flaw) - but also try keep it at 15%. I have had a case of vapors tongue for the last few days, so may be overcompensating. The previous mix I had, I could taste a hint of the bubblegum/banana, but wasnt getting enough watermelon, which is still the case with this ratio. I have been playing with essential oils though, so I may have mutilated my tastebuds on that front. I am going to make a batch of your mix, wait a few days and give it a whirl... it will be fantastic if it works for me, cheap ADV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (12/5/17)

l0cal_User said:


> Thats fair, I rarely try concoct anything with less than 3 concentrates (character flaw) - but also try keep it at 15%. I have had a case of vapors tongue for the last few days, so may be overcompensating. The previous mix I had, I could taste a hint of the bubblegum/banana, but wasnt getting enough watermelon, which is still the case with this ratio. I have been playing with essential oils though, so I may have mutilated my tastebuds on that front. I am going to make a batch of your mix, wait a few days and give it a whirl... it will be fantastic if it works for me, cheap ADV.


You can try 
5% TFA Banana cream
2% TFA caramel original 

It's also surprisingly yummy with little input... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (12/5/17)

Bear in mind the flavour ranges that you are using. Adding 4% TFA Strawberry to a mix is fine. Adding 4% Flv Alpine Strawberry or Inw Wild Strawberry... not so fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l0cal_User (12/5/17)

I am actually in the process of trying to phase out my TFA/FA etc concentrates in favor of the pirates grog ones - they are a lot cheaper. So i am in the boat of trying to replicate recipes using those concentrates, which are not widely used or documented. I dont think I will come up with anything to clever though, I am still amazed I can taste anything after 15+ years of smoking the cheap and nasties of the cigarette world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (12/5/17)

have you guys tried Ruthless' EZ Duz It? 
It's like a strawberry watermelon. When I got my first vape setup the guy convinced me to get it (I had no idea about prices back then and took what the guy suggested) and I remember it was great. Of course I was vaping it in a Cubis at 1ohm back then. 

If it wasn't so expensive, I'd get a bottle to try get that profile again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l0cal_User (12/5/17)

spiv said:


> have you guys tried Ruthless' EZ Duz It?
> It's like a strawberry watermelon. When I got my first vape setup the guy convinced me to get it (I had no idea about prices back then and took what the guy suggested) and I remember it was great. Of course I was vaping it in a Cubis at 1ohm back then.
> 
> If it wasn't so expensive, I'd get a bottle to try get that profile again.


That seems to be a winning combo, for me it was Clown Pennywise, if I could successfully clone that I would be super stoked. Tried a few clones without luck, and thats what got me trying various things with watermelon as a base. The most interesting variation I tried is watermelon/blackcurrent/em/bubblegum or banana.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (12/5/17)

l0cal_User said:


> I am actually in the process of trying to phase out my TFA/FA etc concentrates in favor of the pirates grog ones - they are a lot cheaper.



Are they? In assessing concentrate value, you need to look not just at the 10ml cost but at how much juice you are getting from that 10ml. People are put off buying Flv Alpine Strawberry because it costs R130 for a 10ml bottle. But, in 84 recipes on ATF, it is used at an average of 0.8%. Now let us take another strawberry such as Cap Sweet Strawberry, which costs R45 a bottle. In 2410 ATF recipes, it is used at an average of 3.6%. So mixers are using 3.6/0.8 = 4.5 times as much Cap Sweet Strawberry as they are using Flv Alpine Strawberry in order to achieve the ideal flavour strength. The Flv is 130/45 = 2.8 times the cost but is giving you 4.5x the amount of juice. So it is better value.

However, it is not just about cost. If you prefer the taste of Cap Sweet Strawberry over Flv Alpine Strawberry, then the Cap is clearly the better value.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## l0cal_User (12/5/17)

RichJB said:


> Are they? In assessing concentrate value, you need to look not just at the 10ml cost but at how much juice you are getting from that 10ml. People are put off buying Flv Alpine Strawberry because it costs R130 for a 10ml bottle. But, in 84 recipes on ATF, it is used at an average of 0.8%. Now let us take another strawberry such as Cap Sweet Strawberry, which costs R45 a bottle. In 2410 ATF recipes, it is used at an average of 3.6%. So mixers are using 3.6/0.8 = 4.5 times as much Cap Sweet Strawberry as they are using Flv Alpine Strawberry in order to achieve the ideal flavour strength. The Flv is 130/45 = 2.8 times the cost but is giving you 4.5x the amount of juice. So it is better value.
> 
> However, it is not just about cost. If you prefer the taste of Cap Sweet Strawberry over Flv Alpine Strawberry, then the Cap is clearly the better value.


I am quite heavy handed tbh, but I figure at (with the current special) R12.50 a 10ml bottle, I get considerably more out of it than a R45 bottle of concentrate. The shipping also plays a role for me in terms of R350 = free shipping and a butload of juice compared to other places. Especially if I am going to be in the buggering around/making flops stage of mixing.

In PE there is not exactly an extensive range of flavors either, took me 3 weeks to get bubblegum, no inawara and limited CAP, so shipping hits hard unless you are going to drop 1k on juice or worse, waste R200 buying from 2 different shops to get the right stuff.

With all that being said, if I dont win on my current route, I haven't lost much and lack of exposure ensures that as far as taste is concerned, I cant miss what I havent tried yet.

Sidenote: Pirates grog also have awesome bottles, I lost half a bottle of Sweet Strawberry trying to chew off the top (i was thoroughly pissed) because it was over tightened - 9/10ths of the tfa etc flavors I have bought in PE require menace to open. So even in the worst case scenario - i will have plenty of awesome 10ml bottles to use for testing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (12/5/17)

l0cal_User said:


> That seems to be a winning combo, for me it was Clown Pennywise



Description found on http://www.vapecentric.com/pennywise-clown-30ml-and-120ml-special-buy/
Pennywise by Clown Premium Liquids features stomped STRAWBERRY CLOWN snouts, twisted with pulverized WATERMELON guts, injected inside baby BUBBLEGUM balloon animals.

I think the hardest ingredient to get will be the Clown snouts. watermelon guts and bubblegum are pretty easy to come by.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## l0cal_User (12/5/17)

spiv said:


> Description found on http://www.vapecentric.com/pennywise-clown-30ml-and-120ml-special-buy/
> Pennywise by Clown Premium Liquids features stomped STRAWBERRY CLOWN snouts, twisted with pulverized WATERMELON guts, injected inside baby BUBBLEGUM balloon animals.
> 
> I think the hardest ingredient to get will be the Clown snouts. watermelon guts and bubblegum are pretty easy to come by.


Lol, fair enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (14/5/17)

I mixed this one a while ago... The Nutcracker... One of my own concoctions...

Didn't like it much at first and threw it in the naughty corner (cupboard)... It obviously worked... decided to try it again this weekend and I am quite impressed... I uploaded the recipe here...

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1441149/The+Nutcracker

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (15/5/17)

Some good mixing over the weekend - these are the winners:

Creme de Orange - a restock of a favourite of mine "creme brulee spritzed with fresh squeezed orange"
Catalan Dream - restock on this simple 3 ingredient gem. 4% flavour total never tasted this good@
Fruity pebbles cheesecake - an easy good twist on a standard cereal flavor. This is a good shake and vape
Chowdahead - had to find a use for the Boston Cream pie...this one does the trick nicely!
Double D - a nice and rich double donut and cream!
Strawberry Wafers V3 - what it says on the tin...Strawberry wafers...Decent indeed
Zeppola Crunch - a fantastic mix of Zeppola and Berry crunch - SNV!
Hokkaido Mille Crepe - An irresistible Japanese dessert
Caramel DeezNuts - just look at the ingredients and you'll be sold! I upped the FC to 2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (15/5/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Hokkaido Mille Crepe - An irresistible Japanese dessert



A combined 12.5% of Cap and TFA Sweet Creams?  This I have to try!

I'm not mixing anything atm other than my ZA testers. I want to reduce my stock of juices and then embark on my own flavour adventure. I now have a good idea from other people's recipes what I like. Time to start putting my own concoctions together.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (15/5/17)

RichJB said:


> A combined 12.5% of Cap and TFA Sweet Creams?  This I have to try!
> 
> I'm not mixing anything atm other than my ZA testers. I want to reduce my stock of juices and then embark on my own flavour adventure. I now have a good idea from other people's recipes what I like. Time to start putting my own concoctions together.



Yes, it is high and works surprisingly well with the AP (on the initial taste test). I'll let it sit a bit and see how it turns out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bosvark (15/5/17)

I mixed a recipe a week ago with surpriding results considering the flavour concentrate percentage at 7%. I know clyrolink concentrates are said to be on the strong side but the rest can also be tasted nicely.

I get a strawberry taste on the inhale and a banana cream on the exhale.

2% Clyrolink Strawberry milk
2% TFA Strawberry
2% TFA Banana Cream
1% TFA Sweet cream

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zandernwn (17/5/17)

Feels so good to finally just mix up something for me. All my favourite things

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (18/5/17)

zandernwn said:


> Feels so good to finally just mix up something for me. All my favourite things


So wheres the recipes?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zandernwn (18/5/17)

Slick said:


> So wheres the recipes?


So two of them I can't share, unfortunately, but this one I can an if you are willing to sit out the 21 day steep then you won't be disappointed.
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/23984#testosterone_by_zandernwn

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja (20/5/17)

Mixed up a couple again today... 2 of each... otherwise my other half just takes mine 






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## GregF (20/5/17)

Mixed a few 100ml bottles to keep my son off my back.

CLY Malva and Ice Cream
CLY Vape-sum-mor - thanks @Atsbitscrisp
CLY Fruit Breakfast
CLY Satalite

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (20/5/17)

GregF said:


> Mixed a few 100ml bottles to keep my son off my back.
> 
> CLY Malva and Ice Cream
> CLY Vape-sum-mor - thanks @Atsbitscrisp
> ...


Lol, I had to get my daughter in law off my back. Had to mix a few of her favourites:

Mango
GuaBerry
Papaya

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/5/17)

Another relaxed mixing weekend with a few stunners!


*FA Tiger's blood* - Just a must have juice for any self-respecting watermelon lover!
*Pineapple chill *- A simple chilled pineapple with the chill provided by the ADV Menthol mix
Aphrodite - Rice crispy treats...enough said...
L.Z. - Smashing Lemon Meringue pie by Tempesta Anteriore as part of the recipes he made public
Looper-Esque Cereal - A stunning looper clone - craving some cereal vapes lately...
Simply Cannoli - No need to say anything here...made 100ml refill...
Banana *Brûlée* - One of my favourite ADV's - also another 100ml stock-up
Caramel Popcorn - at 4%, the CLY Caramel Popcorn kicks ass!
Brown Lips - A stunning pistachio cookie by @NewOobY from CarlosConcuctions

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dolfie (24/5/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Another relaxed mixing weekend with a few stunners!
> 
> 
> *FA Tiger's blood* - Just a must have juice for any self-respecting watermelon lover!
> ...


@Raindance any update regarding Game Over Custard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (24/5/17)

Dolfie said:


> @Raindance any update regarding Game Over Custard.


My sample did not make the required steeping time. Only lasted 4 days actually. Mixed two batches last night to secure at least one will make it to at least two weeks.


I guess this shows that it is pretty good as a Shake & Vape. I did however find the flavor volume a bit overpowering so I reduced the overall percentage of this batch from 13.5 (somewhere around there) to 11 percent.

Think this will be a nice winter warmer vape! BTW, I am not using INW Graham Crust but rather CAP GC at half the volume of the INW. (First law strikes again...)

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (24/5/17)

I mixed up a rather large batch of this GOC. I figured the more it steeps the better. Also, the guy who made it says he adds it to juices he's not loving and it usually makes it vapable... Which is something I desperately need. 
Only mixed it on Sunday so it has a while to go. Also, I'm sick this week so not going to try it until I'm better.

Will also give some feedback after a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie (24/5/17)

T


spiv said:


> I mixed up a rather large batch of this GOC. I figured the more it steeps the better. Also, the guy who made it says he adds it to juices he's not loving and it usually makes it vapable... Which is something I desperately need.
> Only mixed it on Sunday so it has a while to go. Also, I'm sick this week so not going to try it until I'm better.
> 
> Will also give some feedback after a while.


thanks @Raindance and @spiv

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (24/5/17)

Raindance said:


> I am not using INW Graham Crust



Inw? The recipe calls for TFA and FW Grahams, no? I think Cap's Graham Cracker is stronger than TFA's and FW's so maybe a 1:1 sub, or even slightly lower on the Cap?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (24/5/17)

RichJB said:


> Inw? The recipe calls for TFA and FW Grahams, no? I think Cap's Graham Cracker is stronger than TFA's and FW's so maybe a 1:1 sub, or even slightly lower on the Cap?


Right you are @RichJB, Got my acronyms mixed up. I did replace the FW with half the volume CAP expecting CAP to be a stronger concentrate. I do not know what the original tastes like and in my original sample mix the GC was quite noticeable so think I may be on the right track.

Will only know once I can keep my paws off it for long enough though. Off the bat it was jummy and smooth but "raw" in that I could identify many separate ingredients. Looking forward to tasting it once everything has settled and combined.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## darryn.britton (24/5/17)

Mixed up a new experimental juice today based off of Enyawreklaw's Chocolate Milkshakes and freshepies' Strawberry milkshake recipes.

I unfortunately had to sub several ingredients so I imagine it isn't going to be as good as it could be but I'm hoping it's a step in the right direction. The hour-long mix and SnV tester was pretty underwhelming - very dry and scattered taste - I'm hoping a week steep will bring it together. I've got a feeling the Double Chocolate just isn't going to suffice as a sub for INW Milk Choc which I struggled to get today 

I'm obviously still new to DIY so I've probably stepped on some flavour profile toes but... live and learn!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiv (24/5/17)

Well after a few weeks if you're keen, you can come get some from me. I didn't sub anything. I don't think it should make too much of a difference though. 

Although, I used CAP VBIC instead of TFA when I made Sweet Strawberry Cream because I get the pepper from TFAs. 

Both smell amazing. And I made a LOT. 

Also mixed up @DanielSLP's Apricot Yogurt and Wayne's yogurt but swapped out the strawberry for the same fruit mix as Daniel's, so I can see which yogurt I prefer before mixing up a really big batch

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scott (24/5/17)

Tanja said:


> I keep all my recipes on the e-juice me up app on my pc... when I have some time I will post the nice ones here...
> 
> Unless there is something that I mentioned that you would like to try out... then I'll post...
> 
> ...


Please please please share. Nothing to be shy about I vaped neat concentrate remember! I believe I am almost able to taste again. LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tanja (24/5/17)

Tanja said:


> Ok... So as promised... here are some of my favorites that I mixed up last weekend... Some I have left out here because they were not amazing... and KZOR's Nutterz is his property... He shared it here already somewhere... he gets high credits from me for that one!
> 
> Beetlejuice
> ===========
> ...


@Scott ... here are some of them... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Scott (24/5/17)

Aw


Tanja said:


> @Scott ... here are some of them...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks so much for sharing. They all look delicious. I cant wait to try them all! I will have to sell my car to invest in all the new concentrates I need to buy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (24/5/17)

Scott said:


> AwAwesome thanks so much for sharing. They all look delicious. I cant wait to try them all! I will have to sell my car to invest in all the new concentrates I need to buy.


     
The struggle is real... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott (24/5/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Another relaxed mixing weekend with a few stunners!
> 
> 
> *FA Tiger's blood* - Just a must have juice for any self-respecting watermelon lover!
> ...


Those all look really good. Please share the recipes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (24/5/17)

@Scott - click on the blue links.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (24/5/17)

Think the link may be broken. @Rude Rudi , can you assist?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (24/5/17)

Try this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (24/5/17)

RichJB said:


> Try this one.


100%, got it!

Much appreciated @RichJB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (24/5/17)

RichJB said:


> Try this one.


Pitty about the strawberry. I'm unfortunately one of the few to whom strawberry flavorings taste like the box the trays used to transport in were shipped in.

 "Nobody knows the trouble I've seen, nobody knows my sorrow" 

Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (24/5/17)

Gah, that sucks. Wayne is doing research into why some people can't taste strawberries, it will be interesting to see what he finds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## spiv (24/5/17)

Raindance said:


> Pitty about the strawberry. I'm unfortunately one of the few to whom strawberry flavorings taste like the box the trays used to transport in were shipped in.



Well if you try my GOC, you can try my Sweet Strawberry Cream, which has the reputation of being the strawberry cream to mix of you can't taste strawberry. 

What do you guys think of the Sweet Strawberry Cream vs God Milk?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/5/17)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 95689
> 
> Think the link may be broken. @Rude Rudi , can you assist?
> 
> Regards



Oops! OP updated - here is the correct link

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/5/17)

spiv said:


> Well if you try my GOC, you can try my Sweet Strawberry Cream, which has the reputation of being the strawberry cream to mix of you can't taste strawberry.
> 
> What do you guys think of the Sweet Strawberry Cream vs God Milk?



Neither - this one, for me, kicks ass big time = One Milk to Rule them all


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/5/17)

Got some new flavours and had to put them to work over the weekend:

Pebbles - Finally got the final ingredient to make this legend...
Sadlad Toast Crunch - A use for me Cereal 27 - a Cinnamon Toast Crunch par excellence
Fireside Cocoa - An old school hot cocoa with a bit of Hotchata (thanks @RichJB for introducing me to this fantastic flavour discovery)
Creamchata - A simple 4 ingredient mix to produce a rich and cream Horchata
Strawberry Horchata - A stunning combination of Horchata (there's a trend here!) with some strawberry, fuji and Ry4 double
Baklava - Got some of the RF Baklava and after a single mix, I found the honey too overpowering. I added some nut mix to boost the nuttiness and a bit of FA Coikie to lift the pastry note. This is a work in progress..
Chilled Lychee - A bit of a staple for me... No better chilled fruit than Lychee IMHO.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tanja (29/5/17)

Oooohhhh... made a couple again this weekend... These are the new ones I tried out... Made some old favorites as well... 

Eye of the Tiger - A Frosties cereal recipe... I only made a test batch of 10ml... waiting for this to steep... at the moment I am getting too much Hazelnut... so hoping that will settle a bit after a while...

God Milk - Also only made a 10ml test batch... too much harsh Strawberry at the moment... so also waiting for it to steep a bit before I make up my mind about it...

Butter Almond Custard - Oh my hat!!! This sample came out so nice I immediately made 100ml of it... I'm sure it will be so much better after some steep time... but wow... I love it!!

Unicorn Puke - Quite interesting... I like it! It's a bit of a break from my normal sweet tooth...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## aktorsyl (29/5/17)

Tanja said:


> Oooohhhh... made a couple again this weekend... These are the new ones I tried out... Made some old favorites as well...
> 
> Eye of the Tiger - A Frosties cereal recipe... I only made a test batch of 10ml... waiting for this to steep... at the moment I am getting too much Hazelnut... so hoping that will settle a bit after a while...
> 
> ...


Looks awesome! The 2% hazelnut does look a bit much though - think I'll mix this with 1% sometime this week. I'm a fan of cereal vapes myself


----------



## RichJB (29/5/17)

Tanja said:


> God Milk - Also only made a 10ml test batch... too much harsh Strawberry at the moment... so also waiting for it to steep a bit before I make up my mind about it...



Give it as long a steep as you can. It's not a great juice off the shake, and not even special at two weeks. Two months is about right.



Tanja said:


> Unicorn Puke



Dang, I was hoping that was going to be the first recipe using FW Unicorn Vomit. But the search continues. Well, not really. It's a concentrate I don't ever see myself buying, even if almost every DIY vendor stocks it. I just don't get that, how a vendor would want to stock Unicorn Vomit but not FW's bangers like Hazelnut, Ripple, Blueberry, Sweet Cream, etc. Anyway, it is what it is. I also thought I'd never ever buy FW Beetle Juice. Now Cokecan is raving about it. Then the FOMO sets in and you just know you're going to add it to your Cart at some point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/5/17)

RichJB said:


> Give it as long a steep as you can. It's not a great juice off the shake, and not even special at two weeks. Two months is about right.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, I was hoping that was going to be the first recipe using FW Unicorn Vomit. But the search continues. Well, not really. It's a concentrate I don't ever see myself buying, even if almost every DIY vendor stocks it. I just don't get that, how a vendor would want to stock Unicorn Vomit but not FW's bangers like Hazelnut, Ripple, Blueberry, Sweet Cream, etc. Anyway, it is what it is. I also thought I'd never ever buy FW Beetle Juice. Now Cokecan is raving about it. Then the FOMO sets in and you just know you're going to add it to your Cart at some point.



@RichJB , i recall a while back you mentioned something along the lines of you trying to cut back on concentrates and not buying new ones unless it was something you could use well.

How has this "goal" tranpired? Have you managed to cut back? Or not? Am curious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tanja (29/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Looks awesome! The 2% hazelnut does look a bit much though - think I'll mix this with 1% sometime this week. I'm a fan of cereal vapes myself


I've never tried cereal vapes before... so it sounded like a good idea... But yes... If the Hazelnut doesn't settle after a week or so I will make another test batch and reduce the hazelnut to 1%...



RichJB said:


> Give it as long a steep as you can. It's not a great juice off the shake, and not even special at two weeks. Two months is about right.


Thanks for the heads up! I will have some patience and give it some time...



RichJB said:


> Dang, I was hoping that was going to be the first recipe using FW Unicorn Vomit. But the search continues. Well, not really. It's a concentrate I don't ever see myself buying, even if almost every DIY vendor stocks it. I just don't get that, how a vendor would want to stock Unicorn Vomit but not FW's bangers like Hazelnut, Ripple, Blueberry, Sweet Cream, etc. Anyway, it is what it is. I also thought I'd never ever buy FW Beetle Juice. Now Cokecan is raving about it. Then the FOMO sets in and you just know you're going to add it to your Cart at some point.


I bought a bottle hoping it would be similar to TFA Rainbow Sherbet... I was very disappointed... to me it's absolutely disgusting! I doubt I will ever actually use it...


----------



## RichJB (29/5/17)

I have been quite good, @Silver. Most of my recent purchases have just been top-ups of staples like FA Caramel, Vienna, Cream Fresh, TFA Ripe, VBIC and Cheesecake GC, etc. Time was, I would have bought all the concentrates for a new Wayne recipe. But his latest one, Obsidian, requires Flv Cookie Dough and FW Pie Crust, neither of which is used in many other recipes. I already have Supreme Cookie Dough and NicVape Pie Crust which are unlikely to sub well in Wayne's recipe. I'll try 20ml using the subs and if it doesn't work, I'll skip the recipe. I'm not buying two more concentrates just for one recipe.

There are still some flavour profiles missing from my collection. I don't have Papaya, Pomegranate, Lychee, a good Apricot, Cucumber, a good Bourbon, some other odds and ends. But I'm really just dotting the i's and crossing the t's at this point. I think I already have the "best of breed" concentrates for 95% of the profiles that interest me.

I'll also still investigate new profiles as and when they surface. Wayne has been shilling FE Sweet Rice so there will likely be a ton of top recipes for it shortly. Unfortunately we can't get it yet and even US DIYers are battling to get it as it sells out instantly due to Wayne's marketing. But that sounds interesting and I'll give it a go once it hits our shores.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/5/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Got some new flavours and had to put them to work over the weekend:
> 
> Pebbles - Finally got the final ingredient to make this legend...
> Sadlad Toast Crunch - A use for me Cereal 27 - a Cinnamon Toast Crunch par excellence
> ...


Please let us know how you find Sadlad Toast Crunch - on my "maybe" list.


----------



## Andre (29/5/17)

RichJB said:


> I have been quite good, @Silver. Most of my recent purchases have just been top-ups of staples like FA Caramel, Vienna, Cream Fresh, TFA Ripe, VBIC and Cheesecake GC, etc. Time was, I would have bought all the concentrates for a new Wayne recipe. But his latest one, Obsidian, requires Flv Cookie Dough and FW Pie Crust, neither of which is used in many other recipes. I already have Supreme Cookie Dough and NicVape Pie Crust which are unlikely to sub well in Wayne's recipe. I'll try 20ml using the subs and if it doesn't work, I'll skip the recipe. I'm not buying two more concentrates just for one recipe.
> 
> There are still some flavour profiles missing from my collection. I don't have Papaya, Pomegranate, Lychee, a good Apricot, Cucumber, a good Bourbon, some other odds and ends. But I'm really just dotting the i's and crossing the t's at this point. I think I already have the "best of breed" concentrates for 95% of the profiles that interest me.
> 
> I'll also still investigate new profiles as and when they surface. Wayne has been shilling FE Sweet Rice so there will likely be a ton of top recipes for it shortly. Unfortunately we can't get it yet and even US DIYers are battling to get it as it sells out instantly due to Wayne's marketing. But that sounds interesting and I'll give it a go once it hits our shores.


FLV Bourbon is tops.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/5/17)

Andre said:


> Please let us know how you find Sadlad Toast Crunch - on my "maybe" list.



Will do - based on the ratings, it's sure to be a winner.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/5/17)

RichJB said:


> I have been quite good, @Silver. Most of my recent purchases have just been top-ups of staples like FA Caramel, Vienna, Cream Fresh, TFA Ripe, VBIC and Cheesecake GC, etc. Time was, I would have bought all the concentrates for a new Wayne recipe. But his latest one, Obsidian, requires Flv Cookie Dough and FW Pie Crust, neither of which is used in many other recipes. I already have Supreme Cookie Dough and NicVape Pie Crust which are unlikely to sub well in Wayne's recipe. I'll try 20ml using the subs and if it doesn't work, I'll skip the recipe. I'm not buying two more concentrates just for one recipe.
> 
> There are still some flavour profiles missing from my collection. I don't have Papaya, Pomegranate, Lychee, a good Apricot, Cucumber, a good Bourbon, some other odds and ends. But I'm really just dotting the i's and crossing the t's at this point. I think I already have the "best of breed" concentrates for 95% of the profiles that interest me.
> 
> I'll also still investigate new profiles as and when they surface. Wayne has been shilling FE Sweet Rice so there will likely be a ton of top recipes for it shortly. Unfortunately we can't get it yet and even US DIYers are battling to get it as it sells out instantly due to Wayne's marketing. But that sounds interesting and I'll give it a go once it hits our shores.



Most interesting, thanks @RichJB 
I shudder to think how painful it must be trying to resist some of the more obscure concentrates - thinking it is going to be a winner of note!


----------



## aktorsyl (29/5/17)

RichJB said:


> I have been quite good, @Silver. Most of my recent purchases have just been top-ups of staples like FA Caramel, Vienna, Cream Fresh, TFA Ripe, VBIC and Cheesecake GC, etc. Time was, I would have bought all the concentrates for a new Wayne recipe. But his latest one, Obsidian, requires Flv Cookie Dough and FW Pie Crust, neither of which is used in many other recipes. I already have Supreme Cookie Dough and NicVape Pie Crust which are unlikely to sub well in Wayne's recipe. I'll try 20ml using the subs and if it doesn't work, I'll skip the recipe. I'm not buying two more concentrates just for one recipe.
> 
> There are still some flavour profiles missing from my collection. I don't have Papaya, Pomegranate, Lychee, a good Apricot, Cucumber, a good Bourbon, some other odds and ends. But I'm really just dotting the i's and crossing the t's at this point. I think I already have the "best of breed" concentrates for 95% of the profiles that interest me.
> 
> I'll also still investigate new profiles as and when they surface. Wayne has been shilling FE Sweet Rice so there will likely be a ton of top recipes for it shortly. Unfortunately we can't get it yet and even US DIYers are battling to get it as it sells out instantly due to Wayne's marketing. But that sounds interesting and I'll give it a go once it hits our shores.


I hear ya - at the moment I'm aiming for flavor profiles I know that I'll personally use (or sub). And even then I'm trying to focus only on my favourites. I've got melons and stonefruit covered, except more variations of peach. My citrus collection is also pretty good by now. That elusive peach though...


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> That elusive peach though...



Have you tried Honey Peach by JF?


----------



## RichJB (29/5/17)

The confounding thing is how many sleepers there are. FW Beetle Juice is a classic example. It's the sort of "novelty" flavour that FW seem to like, it's been around forever and it never attracted much interest. Apparently there was a guy who was desperately trying to clone a commercial juice which was called Shurb iirc. He just could not find the main note in it - until he tried FW Beetle Juice. And that, according to him anyway, is basically the recipe. Then Cokecan hears about it, buys it and then comes up with his own lemonade recipe using it. So now interest spikes and people want to know what they've been missing all these years.

One of the first concentrates I bought was FA Hypnotic Mist. Back in my n00b days, the idea of a "recipe in a bottle" was appealing. It was a compound flavour, it was made by FA, so it should be good. I mixed it up standalone and it was OK but not stellar. I read reviews on ELR along the lines of "Oooh, this is interesting. I can't quite put my finger on what it is so it's hard to describe..." My kneejerk response was "Let me help you: it's oranges." I was relieved that I wasn't going totally crazy when ConcreteRiver posted his notes on Reddit and described it thus:



> I'll officially state, up front, that I've found no concrete evidence of what the actual inspiration for this concentrate is. With that said, other people have noted citrus and I'm going to double down on a seville or bitter orange based flavor. Almost like a creamy bergamot without all the heavy zest I get from FA Bergamot. Actual vape is pleasant, with creamy desaturated orange flesh flavor along with some herbaceous undertones and a lingering natural tasting bitterness. Pushes into a creamy earl grey tea.



So yeah, it's a decent orange. The nub being that there are several decent oranges. Why would I use Hypnotic Mist instead of FW Blood Orange, Cap Sweet Tangerine or the FA Orange/Mandarin combo? However, seeing as CR likes it, I'm sure some good orange recipes will flow from it and I may well end up being able to use this.

Skiddlz has also been shilling Cap Butter Cream of late. That was one of the flavours I bought initially for one recipe: Goldfish's competition-winning Apple Buttah. I agonised for days whether I should get it or not before taking the plunge. I still haven't made Apple Buttah, lol, but thankfully it's being used in many other recipes now. So it wasn't a chancy purchase that went wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (29/5/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Have you tried Honey Peach by JF?


Hmm not yet. Thank you - I'll give that a shot. Dying to get a proper peaches&cream mix going.


----------



## aktorsyl (29/5/17)

RichJB said:


> The confounding thing is how many sleepers there are. FW Beetle Juice is a classic example. It's the sort of "novelty" flavour that FW seem to like, it's been around forever and it never attracted much interest. Apparently there was a guy who was desperately trying to clone a commercial juice which was called Shurb iirc. He just could not find the main note in it - until he tried FW Beetle Juice. And that, according to him anyway, is basically the recipe. Then Cokecan hears about it, buys it and then comes up with his own lemonade recipe using it. So now interest spikes and people want to know what they've been missing all these years.
> 
> One of the first concentrates I bought was FA Hypnotic Mist. Back in my n00b days, the idea of a "recipe in a bottle" was appealing. It was a compound flavour, it was made by FA, so it should be good. I mixed it up standalone and it was OK but not stellar. I read reviews on ELR along the lines of "Oooh, this is interesting. I can't quite put my finger on what it is so it's hard to describe..." My kneejerk response was "Let me help you: it's oranges." I was relieved that I wasn't going totally crazy when ConcreteRiver posted his notes on Reddit and described it thus:
> 
> ...


That's exactly the thing though. Butter Cream is a good example of something I got because I know that in my own recipes (that I invent myself, I mean), there are a few where I'd want to use butter cream. Which is why I mostly hunt for flavour profiles instead of specific ingredients. If I see a recipe for mango yogurt that can't be subbed with what I have, then I'll rather try come up with my own mango yogurt based on what I do have. Etc.


----------



## RichJB (29/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Hmm not yet. Thank you - I'll give that a shot. Dying to get a proper peaches&cream mix going.



Cokecan/Vurve tip: whatever peach you end up using (and they love the JF too), mix it with a little FA Apricot. It's not a prominent flavour on its own which is why most prefer TFA Apricot for an apricot profile. But it apparently does magical things to peaches.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl (29/5/17)

RichJB said:


> Cokecan/Vurve tip: whatever peach you end up using (and they love the JF too), mix it with a little FA Apricot. It's not a prominent flavour on its own which is why most prefer TFA Apricot for an apricot profile. But it apparently does magical things to peaches.


Awesome, thank you! I'm going to make you research all the inthemix sessions 
Incidentally, that's what I did the last time. TFA Peach & FA Apricot on Wayne's yogurt base. It was terrible. But I suspect the TFA Peach is to blame.


----------



## Silver (30/5/17)

RichJB said:


> Cokecan/Vurve tip: whatever peach you end up using (and they love the JF too), mix it with a little FA Apricot. It's not a prominent flavour on its own which is why most prefer TFA Apricot for an apricot profile. But it apparently does magical things to peaches.



Interestingly @RichJB - I used to adore the Liqui Fruit Peach and Orange drink. Used to love the flavour combination. I wonder if peach and orange would pair well for a vape?


----------



## spiv (30/5/17)

Silver said:


> Interestingly @RichJB - I used to adore the Liqui Fruit Peach and Orange drink. Used to love the flavour combination. I wonder if peach and orange would pair well for a vape?



Oh yes, that would be great. Or a Mango and Orange Just Juice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (30/5/17)

Silver said:


> I wonder if peach and orange would pair well for a vape?



The popular Sex On The Beach cocktail pairs peach schnapps with orange juice and some other ingredients. Inw make a Sex On The Beach flavour, that might be a good starting point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gonzilla (30/5/17)

Mixed up some Strawberry Milks by /u/dirtyprojector and a Mustard Milk edit I've been playing with while waiting for my new order.

Got some Spiny Dragon Strap On by /u/ID10-T in the tank tonight after letting it sit a few days, reminds me of Grack Juice in a good way with Fuji instead of Grape and missing the Koolada hit which I might try adding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (31/5/17)

Spiny dragon is vile hahaha.. And i love dragon fruit

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zandernwn (31/5/17)

I mixed up a quick little raspebrry cheesecake for a mate that turned out pretty awesome 

Tfa rasperry sweet 3.5% 
Tfa cheesecake w/ graham 2.5% 
Cap NY cheesecake 2.5% 
Cap sugar cookie v1 2.25% 
Ethyl maltol 0.5% 

Needs a proper 10 day steep but pretty ok just off the bat

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Gonzilla (4/6/17)

New flavors arrived Thursday, nothing like that smell when you open the courier bag 

Mixed up the following:

Pebbles refill of my 100ml bottle with CAP Sugar Cookie v1 for the first time instead of subbing v2, excited to taste the difference.
DIYeleos the Milk 50ml tester as I've read good things, Rage said he has mixed up 16oz of it which is making me wish I had made a bigger batch.
Sadlads Cinnamon Toast Crunch 50ml Its been a couple of years since I was last in the states and ate this cereal but this is so spot on even after a 48 hour steep I feel I'm going to need bigger bottles of Cereal 27 and CDS
Funfetti 50ml Got FA Joy to give the DIYorDIE classic a taste
Bronuts 30ml As above, have heard that Choc Glazed Donut can be hit or miss so mixed a smaller tester.
Cookies and Cream 50ml Finally getting CAP Sugar Cookie v1 I couldn't pass up such a highly rated recipe.
Bust A Nut 30ml Didn't have FA Sweet Cream so subbed it with 3% CAP Sweet Cream as per v2 of the recipe.
Strawnana Custard 100ml I did a double take at the Vanilla Custard % but I'm going to do my best to stick this at the back of the cupboard and forget about it for 7 month as per the authors instructions. Wish me luck.
Butter Almond Custard 2x 30ml one with FW Yellow Cake and one without to test.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Tanja (4/6/17)

Gonzilla said:


> New flavors arrived Thursday, nothing like that smell when you open the courier bag
> 
> Mixed up the following:
> 
> ...


I've tried the bust a nut before... But found the hazelnut way too harsh for me... even after standing in the cupboard for a couple of weeks... if I ever try it again it will be with hazelnut at 1% or something like that... 

The butter almond custard is amazing... I made it without the yellow cake... it's one of my favorites lately... 

I have not tried any of the others yet... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzilla (4/6/17)

Tanja said:


> I've tried the bust a nut before... But found the hazelnut way too harsh for me... even after standing in the cupboard for a couple of weeks... if I ever try it again it will be with hazelnut at 1% or something like that...
> 
> The butter almond custard is amazing... I made it without the yellow cake... it's one of my favorites lately...
> 
> ...



Did think the percentage was a bit high as I've only tasted Hazelnut around the 2% mark for the most part. If it turns out a dud at least I've only mixed 30ml.


----------



## Tanja (4/6/17)

Gonzilla said:


> Did think the percentage was a bit high as I've only tasted Hazelnut around the 2% mark for the most part. If it turns out a dud at least I've only mixed 30ml.


I only made 10ml and honestly couldn't understand what everyone was raving about... But I love nutty vapes... so I do want to give it another go... with hazelnut at 1% though... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/6/17)

Gonzilla said:


> New flavors arrived Thursday, nothing like that smell when you open the courier bag
> Mixed up the following:



This is a solid list of top rated recipes - not one there which I have not made and enjoyed!
That Strawnana custard... heaven in a vape. It's generally good to go in about 4 weeks but gets better and better...

Enjoy 'em!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morph699 (5/6/17)

Bananas Foster Flavor DX Concentrate (TFA) and I added some red hot cinnamon (about 5 drops for a 50ml) which is flipping awesome!! I have found my ADV for sure.


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/6/17)

Tanja said:


> I've tried the bust a nut before... But found the hazelnut way too harsh for me... even after standing in the cupboard for a couple of weeks... if I ever try it again it will be with hazelnut at 1% or something like that...


A note in Bust a Nut - DO NOT SUB ANYTHING. I made the mistake of subbing the FW Hazelnut and it tasted like shite...
The longer it sits, the better...


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/6/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Will do - based on the ratings, it's sure to be a winner.



OK, the Sadlad had a week of resting and I vaped it over the weekend. It's a solid, complex vape with many layers and notes. The exhale is heavy on the CDS and I will probably drop it slightly on the next batch. It is not as "dry" as other cereal vapes, thanks to the duo of creams employed. The toasted marshmallow is a nice touch to add the the "toasted" effect and blends nicely to provide the sweetness. The use of multiple cereal types makes the "cerealness" less linear and adds fantastic complexity.

If you like cereals, this is a must have. 

Finally a use for my TFA Pie Crust... 

@Andre

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/6/17)

Managed to mix just a couple up this week... 

Plum Brulee - One of my favourite rotation juices courtesy of @rogue zombie. I experimented with the base by adding 0.1% INW Sesame to add a new dimension to this stunner!
Awesome Apple Pie by Botboy141 - My absolute favourite Apple Pie bar none. Mixed up a generous 100mls of this baby...
Creme de Orange - I have to make this so often that I no longer require a recipe... Bumped it up to 100mls now...
Toasted - Cinnamon toasted cornflakes with a splash of milk. A bit dry but a solid cereal vape
Virgin Frosties! Thanks to @Clouds4Days for this baby! This is a cereal-less cereal! Cereal note provided by AP...
Frosties Remix - A brilliant, complex cereal vape courtesy of a private recipe shared by @DanielSLP. One day he will share it...
Ckemist Original: Apple Juice What is says on the label...
Queen's Cookie Jar Thanks to @Caveman for the share here

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (5/6/17)

My last mixing session was purely to stock up on some favourites.

Plum Brulee
Pina Colada
God Milk
Perique Vapure
Andre's Mate

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tanja (5/6/17)

I made 100ml of God Milk... 100ml of Eye of the Tiger... and 50ml of my raspberry pineapple sherbet... decided they were worth more than my previous 10ml sample... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (5/6/17)

Tanja said:


> I made 100ml of God Milk... 100ml of Eye of the Tiger... and 50ml of my raspberry pineapple sherbet... decided they were worth more than my previous 10ml sample...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Links to the recipes please. I find it is always worth a look at recipes, which are larger quantity favourites of DIY members.


----------



## Tanja (5/6/17)

Tanja said:


> Oooohhhh... made a couple again this weekend... These are the new ones I tried out... Made some old favorites as well...
> 
> Eye of the Tiger - A Frosties cereal recipe... I only made a test batch of 10ml... waiting for this to steep... at the moment I am getting too much Hazelnut... so hoping that will settle a bit after a while...
> 
> ...



Sorry @Andre... I posted them last weekend... Only made testers back then for God Milk and Eye of the Tiger... made the full quantities this weekend...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja (5/6/17)

Oh... and I almost forgot... I made 60ml of 

Mother's Unicorn Milk

as well... Never tried it before... but it seems to be highly rated... so decided to give it a try...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (5/6/17)

Tanja said:


> Oh... and I almost forgot... I made 60ml of
> 
> Mother's Unicorn Milk
> 
> as well... Never tried it before... but it seems to be highly rated... so decided to give it a try...


Just in case you don't like that one, don't despair - it's a pretty old recipe (total flavour percentage is WAY high), so there is a newer scaled-down modern version of it. I just need to dig through my recipe list to find it, but it's the authentic clone (bit of a paradox there, but it's the leaked authentic recipe, I mean).


----------



## Tanja (5/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Just in case you don't like that one, don't despair - it's a pretty old recipe (total flavour percentage is WAY high), so there is a newer scaled-down modern version of it. I just need to dig through my recipe list to find it, but it's the authentic clone (bit of a paradox there, but it's the leaked authentic recipe, I mean).


I still have old gear... so I have to admit I do prefer the higher flavor percentages... I am planning on upgrading a little at the vape con

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (5/6/17)

Tanja said:


> I still have old gear... so I have to admit I do prefer the higher flavor percentages... I am planning on upgrading a little at the vape con


Gotcha - but the main issue with that recipe is that the strawberry starts to disappear behind the heavy creams after a steep


----------



## Tanja (5/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Gotcha - but the main issue with that recipe is that the strawberry starts to disappear behind the heavy creams after a steep


Ahhh ok... I get you... 
Oh well... will see what it does after a couple of weeks in the cupboard... 
Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## aktorsyl (5/6/17)

Tanja said:


> I still have old gear... so I have to admit I do prefer the higher flavor percentages... I am planning on upgrading a little at the vape con


Found it:

Butter Cream: 1.5%
Graham Cracker v1: 0.5%
New York Cheesecake v1: 0.5%
Sweet Cream: 1.5%
Sweet Strawberry: 8.5%
VBIC: 1%
Vanilla Custard v1: 3%

All ingredients are CAP.

That's the official Unicorn Milk recipe, according to Wayne. Personally I found the strawberry way too sweet in that one, so I brought mine down to 4% and added 2% INW strawberry.

PS: But with older gear / less heat / MTL setups / etc, the extra sweet strawberry might be a good thing.


----------



## Tanja (5/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Found it:
> 
> Butter Cream: 1.5%
> Graham Cracker v1: 0.5%
> ...


Oooohhhh... thank you! I will try this one out next time!


----------



## Tanja (5/6/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> A note in Bust a Nut - DO NOT SUB ANYTHING. I made the mistake of subbing the FW Hazelnut and it tasted like shite...
> The longer it sits, the better...


I did use all the exact right ingredients... and still didn't like it... all i tasted was chemical hazelnut... LOTS of it... But I think I might have figured out that I don't like high % of hazelnut... so will try it again... but much lower % of hazelnut...


----------



## aktorsyl (5/6/17)

Finished my last 20ml of this, so made 80mls of this amazing Winston Lights recipe tonight. Perfect for my MTL setup:
(NOTE: It darkens considerably on the steep)
I do 40ml in a 50ml bottle to provide some shake-room. Two of those = 80ml, which is about 40 fills of my Nautilus 2 tank. Should last me about a month, since I only use my MTL setup during work hours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gonzilla (5/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Just in case you don't like that one, don't despair - it's a pretty old recipe (total flavour percentage is WAY high), so there is a newer scaled-down modern version of it. I just need to dig through my recipe list to find it, but it's the authentic clone (bit of a paradox there, but it's the leaked authentic recipe, I mean).



Yeah I mixed it up at 75% strength and it was still a very strong flavor on my setup. 

Apparently that Authentic clone from Cuttwood spy isn't 100% authentic, was listening to Wayne on an old Podcast recently talk about how he had spoken to the guy who admitted he had just got the concentrate order information from a source at the lab and he had to test and guess at the percentages himself. 

Not that any of that really matters as long as the recipe is a good one and he seemed to have fooled everyone with it's closeness to the original. Still need to pick up CAP Butter Cream to give it a test myself tho.


----------



## aktorsyl (5/6/17)

Gonzilla said:


> Yeah I mixed it up at 75% strength and it was still a very strong flavor on my setup.
> 
> Apparently that Authentic clone from Cuttwood spy isn't 100% authentic, was listening to Wayne on an old Podcast recently talk about how he had spoken to the guy who admitted he had just got the concentrate order information from a source at the lab and he had to test and guess at the percentages himself.
> 
> Not that any of that really matters as long as the recipe is a good one and he seemed to have fooled everyone with it's closeness to the original. Still need to pick up CAP Butter Cream to give it a test myself tho.


Yup - but it passed the blind taste test from Wayne himself, so if he couldn't tell the difference, I'm sure we'll be fine too 
And yes. Butter Cream is extremely useful.. I use it in a LOT of my recipes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (5/6/17)

What Wayne did for Inw Milk Chocolate, Goldfish did for Cap Butter Cream.


----------



## zandernwn (6/6/17)

May I just brag for a moment... I never submitted the recipe and I am a little disapointed he picked this one (it is abstract as he rightly stated) but I'll take it.. Hahaha






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Tanja (7/6/17)

zandernwn said:


> May I just brag for a moment... I never submitted the recipe and I am a little disapointed he picked this one (it is abstract as he rightly stated) but I'll take it.. Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done @zandernwn ! Now that is something to be proud of! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stephen.johnson2 (7/6/17)

(edited : will the above receipe work?)

Hey;

I am looking for a menthol litchi....(trying to copy a popular juice lol)

5% Menthol
5% Koolada
5% Lychee

Will this work?

Only heard bad things about Koolada, and told to use power blast or something like that. Should i add more to the mix? Does anyone have a recipe?

Thanks


----------



## Andre (7/6/17)

Hertzoggie by @Rude Rudi 
Greg's R & M by @GregF (we need that recipe in the tobacco thread too please)
And still trying to make a tart enough White Grapefruit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lawrence A (7/6/17)

stephen.johnson2 said:


> (edited : will the above receipe work?)
> 
> Hey;
> 
> ...


I am still very new to DIY'ing, so take what I say with a shovel of salt, but 5% Koolada seems way too high. I think 0.25% to 0.5% is more the range people will use it. Also, which brand of Lychee are you using. I mixed up some TFA Lychee on its own at 5% to test the flavor and I seem to be getting a heavy throat hit/burning sensation - dunno?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (7/6/17)

stephen.johnson2 said:


> (edited : will the above receipe work?)
> 
> Hey;
> 
> ...



at 5% koolada and 5% menthol your lungs might just react to this vape like capetown is reacting to the storm hitting them!! 

If you had to use the above 3 flavors only, Id say go with 5% lychee, 0.5% menthol and 1% Koolade, test and then adjust highers or lower.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stephen.johnson2 (7/6/17)

StompieZA said:


> at 5% koolada and 5% menthol your lungs might just react to this vape like capetown is reacting to the storm hitting them!!
> 
> If you had to use the above 3 flavors only, Id say go with 5% lychee, 0.5% menthol and 1% Koolade, test and then adjust highers or lower.


Thanks a million

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe (7/6/17)

SAVaper said:


> What did I mix today.... let me tell you
> I took my mod this morning to top up the tank before work. I grabbed the bottle and started filling and then
> I realised that I just added orange to Debbie Does Donuts



Maybe ???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (7/6/17)

Andre said:


> Hertzoggie by @Rude Rudi
> Greg's R & M by @GregF (we need that recipe in the tobacco thread too please)
> And still trying to make a tart enough White Grapefruit


Will do.
I think it needs more tobacco though. Please let me know your thoughts.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (8/6/17)

gertvanjoe said:


> Maybe ???



In the end it was not unvapeable. Not exactly Lindt, but still ok.


----------



## Andre (11/6/17)

Rhubarb Brulee, trying Rhubarb (at 0.5 %) with @rogue zombie's Brulee base in Plum Brulee.
Golden Years (tobacco) by skiddlzjr.
Caribbean Cruiser by SthrnMixer, want to see how the Toasted Almond does in this.
Koffie 01, tweaking my Koffiekapitaal recipe by replacing INW Coffee (gunker) with MF Coffee.
Marietta (The Coffee Vape of your Dreams) 01, tweaking this one to make it less sweet.
Queen's Cookie Jar, also by SthrnMixer, which one of our members highly recommends (was it @Greyz? - no, it was @Caveman).
Stocking up on some Camel from a pre-blend.

Proof:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Tanja (11/6/17)

I also made a couple again today...

1. Tried the Nuttikrust I have been wanting to make... So I have 3 samples (10ml each) of that... All standing in the cupboard so I can test them in about a week from now... I will see which one is the best...
2. Butter Pecan Custard Wonderfullness - 2 x 50ml... I love this stuff!
3. @KZOR Nutterz - 2 x 50ml... One of my favorites!
4. Snowy Fuji - 2 x 30ml... I have never made this before but thought I would give it a try... I had to sub the TFA Bavarian Cream with CAP Bavarian Cream and CAP Caramel with TFA Caramel (Original) because that's what I had on hand... I have no idea what it's gonna be like, but I figured it was worth a try...
5. Milk & Honey - 2 x 50ml... I subbed the FW Graham Cracker with TFA DX Graham Cracker... I made it like this before and I loved it! Although previously I made it with FW Vanilla Bean Ice Cream instead TFA Vanilla Swirl - also used TFA DX Graham Cracker then... My most recent attempt was not as successful when I subbed TFA DX Graham Cracker with TFA Graham Cracker (Clear)... I actually found it quite disgusting... So definitely won't be doing that again anytime soon!
6. Popular Sides - 2 x 30ml... I subbed the LA Banana Cream with TFA Banana Cream and upped the Peanut butter from 2% to 3%... I previously made it without the Butterscotch Ripple (because I didn't have any) and upped the FW Butterscotch to 3% and again upped the peanut butter to 3%... I lived that version but I thought I would try this one closer to the original version time to see what it's like...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (11/6/17)

Tanja said:


> I also made a couple again today...
> 
> 1. Tried the Nuttikrust I have been wanting to make... So I have 3 samples (10ml each) of that... All standing in the cupboard so I can test them in about a week from now... I will see which one is the best...
> 2. Butter Pecan Custard Wonderfullness - 2 x 50ml... I love this stuff!
> ...


Your Milk & Honey had me totally confused until I realized you are talking about another recipe. The one I make, and love, is here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (11/6/17)

Andre said:


> Your Milk & Honey had me totally confused until I realized you are talking about another recipe. The one I make, and love, is here.


Ooohhhh... I'll try that as well... I've never had the real cosmic fog milk and honey... so I have no idea what it's supposed to taste like...  

But I'll try anything! Hahaha... you never know until you try! 

The only ones I don't try are tobacco and menthol... I think I have figured out I really don't like them!    

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (13/6/17)

Had some time and needed to restock

Made from pre blends
Marboro 
Winston - Default pre-blend is 6.2% for lights. I made it with 7.5%
7 Guns 
7 Guns V2 - Prefer this to V1 lately
Hells Teeth - I like it with the lower hazelnut.
Durandt's Treachery 
Boro Bora (White) - Purchased from HIC's
D'Artagnan 
Kentucky Blend - 4% FLV Kentucky Blend

Then some new pre blends
Long John Silver 
Blackbeard V2 - There was a V1 but I prefer this with the lower Sesame and added Latakia
White Mate - Made with CLY white chocolate

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/6/17)

A disruptive week, but I managed to bang out a couple of gems.

Boardwalk - a classic, from 2015, from Wayne. Give it a couple of days for 'An Ice Cold Strawberry and Banana Milkshake with hints of Vanilla Bean'
Addy's yoghurt - the granddaddy of simple yoghurts...
Red Sunrise - a stunner by Shaner. A fantastic mix of grapefruit and anise...sounds weird right? Give it a go, it's brilliant!
Papa's Red kissed grapefruit - a delicious creamy grapefruit...again, sound dodge - tastes like heaven!
Summer watermelon bowl - 'watermelon cut into a basket full off freshly chopped mixed fruit'
Lemon Meringue cannoli - thanks @RichJB for reminding this one!
Lemon crumb treat - "Lemon Ice Cream with Frosted Flakes sprinkled on top'

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (16/6/17)

Frost - after tasting my sample had to mix up 60 ml. Most refreshing, well balanced fruity vape. A keeper for me. The name is a bit misleading - the Koolada is just right, giving a touch of ice as the creator says.

Black Coffee, a small and simple mix of MF Coffee and FLV Cream (for some body) to try.

Brigade 2506, had to try it now that I have INW Black for Pipe.

Canary Coulis, got around to this one at last.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Scott (17/6/17)

Gonzilla said:


> New flavors arrived Thursday, nothing like that smell when you open the courier bag
> 
> Mixed up the following:
> 
> ...


Awesome I get hungry just reading the description. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott (17/6/17)

zandernwn said:


> May I just brag for a moment... I never submitted the recipe and I am a little disapointed he picked this one (it is abstract as he rightly stated) but I'll take it.. Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! It looks like an absolute winner and I am buying the one concentrate I need to make it ASAP.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tanja (19/6/17)

I didn't mix anything this weekend... but... i placed aan awesome order from Vape Hyper and Blck vapour today... and included a scale in my order! I can't wait to chuck those syringes! Did i mention that i ordered a scale? Hahaha! 

Wanted to make Hertzoggies... but couldn't get the INW apricot... So that will have to wait until someone has stock... 

Also wanted to make @KZOR island style revamped... but Vape Hyper is out of CB watermelon... So this too shall have to wait... 

Looking forward to trying some new recipes... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (19/6/17)

Tanja said:


> but Vape Hyper is out of CB watermelon


You can sub it with MB Big Watermelon available at Black Vapour. I actually prefer the change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (19/6/17)

KZOR said:


> You can sub it with MB Big Watermelon available at Black Vapour. I actually prefer the change.
> View attachment 98650


Well now... i already placed my order 
It will have to wait for next month's order now  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zandernwn (19/6/17)

Scott said:


> Congratulations! It looks like an absolute winner and I am buying the one concentrate I need to make it ASAP.


Thanks Scott.. It was an abstract excercise and an wierd mix.... Its tasty and very well balanced but also wierd at the same time.. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/6/17)

Persimmon Brulee tester and a tester of FLV Persimmon as a single flavour at 2 %.
Orange Milk
Red Sunrise per @Rude Rudi's recommendation above.
Watermelon Bowl
First version of a Bourbon Cream Coffee recipe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (20/6/17)

I mixed some stuff yesterday:

Bronuts
Caramel Popcorn (own recipe)
Mango & Peach Yoghurt v2 (own recipe)
Fruity Vape v2 (Own recipe)

Now the wait for them to steep!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/6/17)

Andre said:


> Frost - after tasting my sample had to mix up 60 ml. Most refreshing, well balanced fruity vape. A keeper for me. The name is a bit misleading - the Koolada is just right, giving a touch of ice as the creator says.


Whipped up the Frost last night - I found the Koolada just about unnoticeable - not sure if my Koolada have lost some of it's 'woema'...?
I added 0.5% of the ADV menthol mix and it was just right, for me. Very tasty recipe indeed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/6/17)

Andre said:


> Red Sunrise per @Rude Rudi's recommendation above.
> Watermelon Bowl



That Red Sunrise has come into its own after a week or so. The anise is not overpowering at all and provides that little something something that makes you go back for more!
The watermelon bowl - I thought that the watermelon would get lost but it has held itself pretty well here. I think a smidgen of mint (not menthol) will finish this one of very nicely...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/6/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Whipped up the Frost last night - I found the Koolada just about unnoticeable - not sure if my Koolada have lost some of it's 'woema'...?
> I added 0.5% of the ADV menthol mix and it was just right, for me. Very tasty recipe indeed!



Give it some "woema" @Rude Rudi 
Give it horns

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/6/17)

Andre said:


> Persimmon Brulee tester and a tester of FLV Persimmon as a single flavour at 2 %.
> Orange Milk
> Red Sunrise per @Rude Rudi's recommendation above.
> Watermelon Bowl
> First version of a Bourbon Cream Coffee recipe.



Oh wow @Andre , 

Bourbon Cream Coffee!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott (20/6/17)

PsyCLown said:


> I mixed some stuff yesterday:
> 
> Bronuts
> Caramel Popcorn (own recipe)
> ...


You can't keep us in suspense. Those mixes' sound awesome. Tell us asap how they came out and share your recipes. Please!!!


----------



## Scott (20/6/17)

Silver said:


> Oh wow @Andre ,
> 
> Bourbon Cream Coffee!


Silver please enlighten me and share what permisson tastes like.


----------



## Scott (20/6/17)

Scott said:


> Silver please enlighten me and share what permisson tastes like.


Sorry that was persimmon.


----------



## aktorsyl (20/6/17)

Silver said:


> Give it some "woema" @Rude Rudi
> Give it horns


Well _that _turned into an e-tv movie quickly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (20/6/17)

Scott said:


> Silver please enlighten me and share what permisson tastes like.



I have no clue @Scott - perhaps @Andre can enlighten us


----------



## aktorsyl (20/6/17)

Scott said:


> Silver please enlighten me and share what permisson tastes like.


Very hard to describe a flavour that's not defined, but from my experience I'd describe it as... uhm... hmm. Very sweet tomatoes crossed with very soft dates. Sort of. It's a pleasant taste, I can tell you that. Probably the best overall profile for it would be "sweet & fruity". Which doesn't really help, I know.

PS: Eating one that's not ripe yet however, is fking awful. It's like biting into a rotten grape while singing the soviet anthem. (You, not the grape. The grape is silent.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Zeek (21/6/17)

mixed up some tasty and simple 2 concentrate mixes, really enjoying the simpler mixes.

night shift: tasty donuts and cappuccino

simple sugar cookie: fresh baked cookie goodness

blueberry cookie

banana & watermelon: really odd mix but it grows on you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Scott (21/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Very hard to describe a flavour that's not defined, but from my experience I'd describe it as... uhm... hmm. Very sweet tomatoes crossed with very soft dates. Sort of. It's a pleasant taste, I can tell you that. Probably the best overall profile for it would be "sweet & fruity". Which doesn't really help, I know.
> 
> PS: Eating one that's not ripe yet however, is fking awful. It's like biting into a rotten grape while singing the soviet anthem. (You, not the grape. The grape is silent.)


Thanks very much from that description I know to avoid one that's not ripe. I think I will just skip the concentrate as well.


----------



## RichJB (21/6/17)

Flv Persimmon apparently has vicious throat hit, for those who are sensitive to it. Peach is apparently quite a big component of persimmon flavouring. So if you get razors to the gullet from TFA Peach Juicy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott (21/6/17)

RichJB said:


> Flv Persimmon apparently has vicious throat hit, for those who are sensitive to it.


Great advice that's a definite NO for me.


----------



## Andre (21/6/17)

Adirondack Cayuga Clone - Kiwi, Papaya, Pineapple and other tropical fruit.
Stocking up on a long time favourite, Real Lemonade.
Testers of Prickly Victory, a Guava juice (thanks to @RichJB) and Blue Bird remix (Blueberry Cheesecake).
Black Phillip - A Smoked Vanilla Custard with a Hint of Tobacco. *Steep for 5 months! *I shall try. Used TFA Vanilla Bourbon in place of DIYFS Holy Vanilla.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (21/6/17)

Scott said:


> Silver please enlighten me and share what permisson tastes like.


I have tasted it many years ago and do not remember the taste other than that it was enjoyable. Nowadays I see it more and more in shops and on street corners. Google not much help - many different opinions on what it tastes like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (21/6/17)

ConcreteRiver offers the following on Flv Persimmon:



> *Flavor Description:* An interesting, tart, juicy, and sweet relatively authentic soft persimmon flavor with a solid throat hit. Throat hit is on par with something like FA Passion Fruit, with the same kind of acidic edge. Flavor itself is like a cross between a tart peach and sweet plum with an earthy, spicy peel note.
> 
> Inhale is tart and sharp, and on the lighter side of density. Bit of a sharp, acidic sensation on the tongue. Solid, natural tasting stone fruit sweetness. Exhale has peach up front. Closer to a sharp, slightly floral peach like FA White Peach but with an added bit of realistic juiciness. Deeper, more "red" plum sweetness underneath that. Slightly spicy, tart, top notes with a pleasant earthy edge. Sweetness tastes really natural to raw fruit. A bit light on density for the actual flavor, but the sweetness tastes pretty solid. Harsh, acidic throat hit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/6/17)

Andre said:


> Adirondack Cayuga Clone - Kiwi, Papaya, Pineapple and other tropical fruit.
> Stocking up on a long time favourite, Real Lemonade.
> Testers of Prickly Victory, a Guava juice (thanks to @RichJB) and Blue Bird remix (Blueberry Cheesecake).
> Black Phillip - A Smoked Vanilla Custard with a Hint of Tobacco. *Steep for 5 months! *I shall try. Used TFA Vanilla Bourbon in place of DIYFS Holy Vanilla.



@Andre, let us know what you think of Prickly Victory when you get a chance.
Sounds like something I may like

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/6/17)

I've been in a fruity mood recently but not the usual Strawberry, Blueberry or Raspberry so I did a search on e-liquid-recipes and came upon this one. It hasn't been rated yet, but it looks very interesting. Going to mix some up this weekend and let everyone know. All the other pear recipes I saw had apple, etc. in it which is not my type of mix.

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1473862/Pearamel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (22/6/17)

Andre said:


> Adirondack Cayuga Clone - Kiwi, Papaya, Pineapple and other tropical fruit.
> Stocking up on a long time favourite, Real Lemonade.
> Testers of Prickly Victory, a Guava juice (thanks to @RichJB) and Blue Bird remix (Blueberry Cheesecake).
> Black Phillip - A Smoked Vanilla Custard with a Hint of Tobacco. *Steep for 5 months! *I shall try. Used TFA Vanilla Bourbon in place of DIYFS Holy Vanilla.



That Black Philip looks absolutely delicious. Nice find @Andre .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (22/6/17)

Silver said:


> @Andre, let us know what you think of Prickly Victory when you get a chance.
> Sounds like something I may like


Incidentally I also mixed Prickly Victory yesterday. As a SnV it's amazing. I'd possibly lower the cactus to 0.5% in my next mix, though. I found that INW Cactus is a _very _accurate prickly pear / turksvy flavour indeed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Incidentally I also mixed Prickly Victory yesterday. As a SnV it's amazing. I'd possibly lower the cactus to 0.5% in my next mix, though. I found that INW Cactus is a _very _accurate prickly pear / turksvy flavour indeed.


INW Cactus for my taste buds is an accurate Cactus flavour - like you are eating the pad the Prickly Pear grows on. An amazing additive though. For a great Prickly Pear juice try Bare Necessities by id10-t.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/6/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> I've been in a fruity mood recently but not the usual Strawberry, Blueberry or Raspberry so I did a search on e-liquid-recipes and came upon this one. It hasn't been rated yet, but it looks very interesting. Going to mix some up this weekend and let everyone know. All the other pear recipes I saw had apple, etc. in it which is not my type of mix.
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1473862/Pearamel
> 
> View attachment 98952



Try this one, thanks to @Deckie. I have a permanent stash of this in me rotation...


----------



## Tanja (27/6/17)

Mixed up a couple again over the weekend...

The Nutcracker - 100ml - My own invention... For those who like nutty flavors...
Unicorn Puke - 100ml - Added 0.5% CAP Super Sweet and used TFA Rainbow Sherbet... This one turned out to be one of my favorites when I don't feel like desert flavors... 
Sadlad Toast Crunch - 60ml - First time trying it... So will see what it's like after some time in the cupboard...
Ethos Crispy Treats - 60ml - Another first try...
Doug's Awesome Sauce - 60ml - And another... 
Reserved Duchess - 60ml - Aaaaaand another... 
Butter Pecan Ice Cream Cone - 60ml - Ok... getting boring now... another first timer...
Milky O's - Yip... you guessed right... another first try...
Boosted - Ok... last one...

So many first tries for me in here... Hoping they come out OK... didn't feel like going through the test 10ml phase... so just took a chance on them...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (27/6/17)

Tanja said:


> Reserved Duchess - 60ml - Aaaaaand another...



I love this one, right up my alley. I didn't have FW Butterscotch (Natural) initially so I tried two batches, each with a sub: Cly Butterscotch and JF Dulce de Leche. The JF didn't work out well, it made the mix a bit watery. The Cly sub was better but sweetens it a bit. Once I got the FW, I made the original which is a banger, it's beautifully balanced and rich.

I'm still not mixing anything due to flavour testing and whittling down the enormous stock of juices on my desk. I still have 39 bottles to go through, I'll start mixing again when I'm down to 10 or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (27/6/17)

RichJB said:


> I love this one, right up my alley. I didn't have FW Butterscotch (Natural) initially so I tried two batches, each with a sub: Cly Butterscotch and JF Dulce de Leche. The JF didn't work out well, it made the mix a bit watery. The Cly sub was better but sweetens it a bit. Once I got the FW, I made the original which is a banger, it's beautifully balanced and rich.
> 
> I'm still not mixing anything due to flavour testing and whittling down the enormous stock of juices on my desk. I still have 39 bottles to go through, I'll start mixing again when I'm down to 10 or so.


 This is what my "stock" cupboard looks like at the moment... that is excluding the ones I am currently vaping... I have 12 out at the moment...






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## aktorsyl (27/6/17)

Tanja said:


> Mixed up a couple again over the weekend...
> 
> The Nutcracker - 100ml - My own invention... For those who like nutty flavors...
> Unicorn Puke - 100ml - Added 0.5% CAP Super Sweet and used TFA Rainbow Sherbet... This one turned out to be one of my favorites when I don't feel like desert flavors...
> ...


So many first-try recipes  They look good though.
Doug's Awesome Sauce is very good, but I suggest letting it steep for a week. The recommended steeping time is a bit too short for my liking and the cream only starts to pop after a few days.

PS: My stock cupboard has about 15 bottles in the "gah wtf is this, empty and clean asap" pile. I should really get around to getting them sorted over the weekend. Mostly custards - for some reason I can't stand custard


----------



## Tanja (27/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> So many first-try recipes  They look good though.
> Doug's Awesome Sauce is very good, but I suggest letting it steep for a week. The recommended steeping time is a bit too short for my liking and the cream only starts to pop after a few days.
> 
> PS: My stock cupboard has about 15 bottles in the "gah wtf is this, empty and clean asap" pile. I should really get around to getting them sorted over the weekend. Mostly custards - for some reason I can't stand custard


Ooohhhh... I love custards! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/6/17)

RichJB said:


> I love this one, right up my alley. I didn't have FW Butterscotch (Natural) initially so I tried two batches, each with a sub: Cly Butterscotch and JF Dulce de Leche. The JF didn't work out well, it made the mix a bit watery. The Cly sub was better but sweetens it a bit. Once I got the FW, I made the original which is a banger, it's beautifully balanced and rich.



Will FW Butterscotch work? Cant seem to find FW Butterscotch Natural?


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/6/17)

Banged out a couple last night:

Hawaiian POG Remix [#REMIXMOTNH] - Waynes interpretation of this classic.
Hawaiian Pog Remix - The daddy of POG...
Moo Milk: Moo E-liquids Vanilla Almond Milk - A good test for OOO Cream Milky Undertone
Simple Lemon Cake - As the name suggests... I added 1.5% LA CCI to pimp it up...
One Milk to Rule Them All By: Boogenshizzle - A restock of the best S/B milk in the universe. Period.

Mixed up some special order premixes from AlldayVapes (note that some of these are NOT available as premixes and was provided to me by special request). 
The ADV premixes are by far the BEST range of premixes available locally. Although this is not technically DIY, the premix range offers the base for you to mix to your liking, IE PV/VG ratio and nic %. Thanks @YeOldeOke for making the Private Bin range available to me as a premix.
Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta - This is my absolute all time favourite! I can simply not get enough of this stuff!
Key Lime Pie - A rich and rewarding Key Lime pie
Persian Delight - Exotic and fragrant softly spiced cake, a real Persian delight
Cyder - Barrel aged, spiced apple cider.
Chocmint Shake - Chocolate and mint shake – refreshing, rich, smooth and silky.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (28/6/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Will FW Butterscotch work? Cant seem to find FW Butterscotch Natural?



I couldn't find it either until this. I'm not sure if FW Butterscotch will sub, Cly Butterscotch isn't bad but it does sweeten the mix too much. I think @method1 will not recommend any subs.


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/6/17)

RichJB said:


> I couldn't find it either until this. I'm not sure if FW Butterscotch will sub, Cly Butterscotch isn't bad but it does sweeten the mix too much. I think @method1 will not recommend any subs.


Thanks, ordered!


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/6/17)

RichJB said:


> I'm still not mixing anything due to flavour testing and whittling down the enormous stock of juices on my desk. I still have 39 bottles to go through, I'll start mixing again when I'm down to 10 or so.



I will gladly help you clean out some of those bottles.


----------



## Gonzilla (28/6/17)

Haven't updated lately but here's a summary since my last post. Mixed up some testers for a friends mother's Twisp pen at 50/50 8mg nic using some older ELR recipes from Fizzmustard. Refilled my 50ml of NCM's Strawberry Shortcake Bar and made a sneaky 50ml of ID10-T's Simple Sugar Cookie as well. Topped up my bottle of Sadlads as I can vape that stuff till I can't taste cinnamon anymore.

Have also been chasing my white whale looking for the perfect froot loops.
Tested
Cereally EZ Loops
Looper ANML 80%
Tounge **** v2 
Cereal Killa v2 (Had sub 2% FA Sicily Lemon + 1% CAP Juicy Lemon as I couldn't get FE Lemon)
As well as a few recipes that were just slight variations on the berry crunch/fruit circles percentages with various milk/cream combinations.

Still haven't quite found the one for me yet but as a warning to others DO NOT TRUST THE FRENCH. Mixed up Le DIY Pour Les Nuls Best of 2016 Clone of Naked Fish - Wahoo... The percentages sketched me out pretty heavily but what do I know right?

This is the worst thing I have ever mixed bar none. It honestly tastes like someone dropped a spoon of marmite in my bowl of cereal. I post this as a warning, stay away unless your into olfactory self harm.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Vino1718 (28/6/17)

spiv said:


> Oh yes, that would be great. Or a Mango and Orange Just Juice.



One of my projects that I still need to tackle. Still have to work on my Pear/Litchi Just Juice. With regards to what i mixed, Darren Coles Fantastic Remix = Awesomeballz as well as Hawaiian POG. For those that love WS-23, add some to the Hawaiian POG in a separate 10ml of course to see if you like it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vino1718 (28/6/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Whipped up the Frost last night - I found the Koolada just about unnoticeable - not sure if my Koolada have lost some of it's 'woema'...?
> I added 0.5% of the ADV menthol mix and it was just right, for me. Very tasty recipe indeed!



Just my 2c. There's a new Koolada killer on the loose called Black Ice aka WS-23. That stuff is so good I add to my whiskey if i run out of ice... not really but its that good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/6/17)

Vino1718 said:


> Just my 2c. There's a new Koolada killer on the loose called Black Ice aka WS-23. That stuff is so good I add to my whiskey if i run out of ice... not really but its that good.


Thanks, I have WS23. Nice idea to add it to whiskey though...you may be onto something!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718 (29/6/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Thanks, I have WS23. Nice idea to add it to whiskey though...you may be onto something!


Think I'm gonna try it this weekend  

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (30/6/17)

I am gradually whittling my way through my juices so I thought I'd mix up a couple of faves today, just to be sure that I have some stuff well steeped when my current stock is exhausted. So I mixed up:

Sugar Cookies and Cream
Fig Newton
3 Banana Nuts, which I haven't mixed before but looks like a flop-proof banana nut bread. Wayne was shilling TFA Banana Nut Bread on his Bananas Flavour Talk and it's a flavour I have but haven't used much. Chuck it together with Cap SC1 and VC1, what could go wrong?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gertvanjoe (30/6/17)

Silver said:


> I have no clue @Scott - perhaps @Andre can enlighten us



Had some persimmons the other day. As you can see in the photo they kinda look like tomatos The inner is also soft but not like juicy slimy soft. I personally would not really call it peach though. It has a a delightfully sweet taste to it, somewhat earthy, somewhat peachy and somewhat tomato.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## aktorsyl (30/6/17)

RichJB said:


> I am gradually whittling my way through my juices so I thought I'd mix up a couple of faves today, just to be sure that I have some stuff well steeped when my current stock is exhausted. So I mixed up:
> 
> Sugar Cookies and Cream
> Fig Newton
> 3 Banana Nuts, which I haven't mixed before but looks like a flop-proof banana nut bread. Wayne was shilling TFA Banana Nut Bread on his Bananas Flavour Talk and it's a flavour I have but haven't used much. Chuck it together with Cap SC1 and VC1, what could go wrong?


Nice. Sugar Cookies & Cream is one of my favourites too. Lately I had the crazy notion of adding 0.5% hazelnut to it. Now I'm tempted to try that...


----------



## RichJB (1/7/17)

It has FW Hazelnut in. You want to add another Hazelnut, or sub for a different one?


----------



## aktorsyl (1/7/17)

RichJB said:


> It has FW Hazelnut in. You want to add another Hazelnut, or sub for a different one?


I left the hazelnut out so far as I don't have the FW one, but what I meant was to add in FA Hazelnut at 1%. Initial thought was 0.5, but that sounds a bit low. Then again 1% might be a bit overbearing though, maybe 0.75-ish?


----------



## RichJB (1/7/17)

FA is very different, more of a true raw nut flavour whereas FW is often added for its creamy/malty properties at low percentages. I think FA would be good if you wanted actual hazelnut chips/flakes in the cookie, in which case 0.75% sounds about right. FW is a super useful flavour, I highly recommend it if you don't have it. It's also essential for a wide range of ATF recipes, 2584 have it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/7/17)

Slow weekend but got a couple out:

3 Banana Nuts: Simple Banana Nut Bread - Thanks to @RichJB for this simple banana nut bread recipe
Fig Newton - Again, thanks @RichJB for another fantastic find!
One Milk to Rule Them All By: Boogenshizzle - Another over-sized batched batch made of this legend...
Five pawns Queenside - Fantastic orange custard - 20 day steep required...
Arnie's Pecan Pie - I understand this is the Pecan Pie of Pecan Pies! Fingers crossed!
Queen's Cookie Jar - Thanks @Caveman for this one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman (3/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I left the hazelnut out so far as I don't have the FW one, but what I meant was to add in FA Hazelnut at 1%. Initial thought was 0.5, but that sounds a bit low. Then again 1% might be a bit overbearing though, maybe 0.75-ish?


Don't do it. At 1% it will take over your mix and make it it's *****. Hehe but really though, for me FA hazelnut is crazy potent, start at 0.2% if you want to try it. It's an entirely different hazelnut to FW. It's dry and earthy and very very hazelnutty, whereas FW is more cream style buttery hazelnut

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (3/7/17)

Made a very nice berry cake a few days back and just made another 100ml batch.
I call it "Prince" in tribute of his song "Raspberry Beret".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/7/17)

KZOR said:


> Made a very nice berry cake a few days back and just made another 100ml batch.
> I call it "Prince" in tribute of his song "Raspberry Beret".
> 
> View attachment 99993


Sound interesting! 
Recipe please...?


----------



## KZOR (3/7/17)

@Rude Rudi 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-prince.t30395/page-12#post-554027

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cuzzie (3/7/17)

Hey Guys,

Mixed some old Bill (Caramel popcorn) with some Frosties and boom.

The most delicious flavor i have ever tasted.


----------



## RichJB (3/7/17)

@Cuzzie, are those flavours/juices/recipes?


----------



## aktorsyl (3/7/17)

RichJB said:


> @Cuzzie, are those flavours/juices/recipes?


Old Bill is a commercial juice, and I assume he's referring to Frosteez. 
Still technically counts as mixing 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/7/17)

Cuzzie said:


> Hey Guys,
> Mixed some old Bill (Caramel popcorn) with some Frosties and boom.



Recipe please?


----------



## Cuzzie (3/7/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Recipe please?


Ahoy bro, @aktorsyl 
You right there. 
Its commercial but I thought id give a shout out. Its mixing I guess. 
Definitely give it a shot if you get the chance. Definitely need to start cooking up some flavor flav soooooon!


----------



## aktorsyl (3/7/17)

Cuzzie said:


> Ahoy bro, @aktorsyl
> You right there.
> Its commercial but I thought id give a shout out. Its mixing I guess.
> Definitely give it a shot if you get the chance. Definitely need to start cooking up some flavor flav soooooon!


Not a bad idea man, thanks. I have a bottle of Old Bill around here somewhere that I absolutely hate. Mixing it so that it doesn't go to waste is an option

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (3/7/17)

Hi @Cuzzie 


Rude Rudi said:


> Recipe please?


So what are the chances of seeing the Recipe Please


----------



## aktorsyl (3/7/17)

Max said:


> Hi @Cuzzie
> 
> So what are the chances of seeing the Recipe Please


I assume it'd be...

COM Old Bill - 50%
COM Frosteez - 50%

COM being commercial?


----------



## Cuzzie (3/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I assume it'd be...
> 
> COM Old Bill - 50%
> COM Frosteez - 50%
> ...



50/50 is perfect. I went like 30/70 because my frosteez was 5mg so I just toned it down abit.
You could also drip each flavor on each coil if you running 2 coils.

Its actually pretty cool how you can combo. I do it often.


----------



## Gonzilla (5/7/17)

New concentrate delivery means new recipes to mix up! Made these a couple of days ago and hadn't gotten round to posting them yet. A bit of a trend with half of them being cinnamon/apple recipes also grabbed some of the concentrates I was missing to mix up two of Wayne's recipes and coop's custard. Have only tried the Godda Da Vida so far as the rest are steeping but it's a delicious exotic fruit mix, sent my mate a sample who prefers fruity vapes and he is obsessed.

Toasted
Awesome Apple Pie v2
Cinapple Fritter
Apple Buttah
Rhodonite
Pistachio RY4-U
Raspberry Custard
In Godda Da Vida

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/7/17)

Gonzilla said:


> New concentrate delivery means new recipes to mix up! Made these a couple of days ago and hadn't gotten round to posting them yet. A bit of a trend with half of them being cinnamon/apple recipes also grabbed some of the concentrates I was missing to mix up two of Wayne's recipes and coop's custard. Have only tried the Godda Da Vida so far as the rest are steeping but it's a delicious exotic fruit mix, sent my mate a sample who prefers fruity vapes and he is obsessed.
> 
> Toasted
> Awesome Apple Pie v2
> ...


I love In a Go(a)dda Da Vida, this one is in the same vein, maybe more Papaya - also great.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gonzilla (5/7/17)

Andre said:


> I love In a Go(a)dda Da Vida, this one is in the same vein, maybe more Papaya - also great.



Rule 1 strikes, don't have the FLV Wild Melon sadly but will add this to the spreadsheet for later as it's on the list of wants  Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/7/17)

Stocking up on 2 favourites:

Guitari by @Patrick - most awesome effervescent Peach Lemonade
Fanta Orange Zero, my adaptation of dazcole's Fantasia remix - to make it less sweet.

New ones to try:

Berry Cheesecake. Think @RichJB mentioned this one. Been looking for a recipe to use my Harvest Berry and Forrest Mix and I love Cheesecake in vape form.
Fruit Punch, looks interesting and utilizes some of my less used concentrates.
Orange Cream, incorporating Cardamom, Pistachio and Saffron - I had to give it a go, Mr Vladimiros!
One Milk To Rule Them All, because @Rude Rudi keeps on insisting!
Peppermint Crisp Tart by @moonunit - who does not love this in dessert format.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/7/17)

Andre said:


> New ones to try:
> 
> One Milk To Rule Them All, because @Rude Rudi keeps on insisting!



Don't get me started! I have 100mls steeping - another week to go...

2 week steep minimum for oral orgasmic pleasure...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (7/7/17)

I just thought I'd mention... Doug's awesome sauce really is awesome! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/7/17)

Tanja said:


> I just thought I'd mention... Doug's awesome sauce really is awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Indeed! I discovered it via a random Facebook post wherein someone mentioned it. I loved the name, tracked it down and the rest is history! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanja (7/7/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Indeed! I discovered it via a random Facebook post wherein someone mentioned it. I loved the name, tracked it down and the rest is history!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I made it about 2 weeks ago and tried it for the first time today... I am impressed! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (7/7/17)

Andre said:


> Berry Cheesecake. Think @RichJB mentioned this one



Yeah, that's a Kopel favourite, or HocusKrokus as he calls himself on Reddit/ATF. It's surprising how many of the top mixers have really simple juices that they vape a lot.



Andre said:


> Peppermint Crisp Tart by @moonunit - who does not love this in dessert format.



Wait, there's no chocolate in that? Count me in then. I've always avoided Peppermint Crisp recipes as most have chocolate in and I haven't found a good chocolate yet. I must also still try Cuprian with white choc instead of Inw Milk Choc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (7/7/17)

RichJB said:


> Wait, there's no chocolate in that? Count me in then. I've always avoided Peppermint Crisp recipes as most have chocolate in and I haven't found a good chocolate yet. I must also still try Cuprian with white choc instead of Inw Milk Choc.



After about 2 weeks of testing, I am thinking of dropping the Creme de menthe to around 1%, but that is a personal preference, note a huge fan of strong mint. The cookie notes really came out after a week and then settled down again. 

Thinking of adding TFA Bav Cream in rev 2 as I have found it to carry a slight chocolate note at higher %. Discovered this in a blueberry milk I have been working on.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (7/7/17)

Thanks for the notes, @moonunit, I'll also drop the CDM to 1% then as I'm also not a huge fan of strong mints. Talking of Bavarian Cream and chocolate notes, have you tried Flv Milk and Honey? Some, like skiddlz, get a chocolatey note from it, others don't. From skiddlz's notes on it:



> "Smells like if someone put TFA Bavarian Cream into Yoohoo chocolate water... some serious complexity, with a nice chocolatey(?) flavor mixing with a sweet milk.


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/7/17)

A few restocks and new adventures.

Doug's Awesome Sauce - restock - thanks for the reminder @Tanja
Figasmic - following the success of Fig Newton, this is another fig adventure. Thanks @RichJB for the recommendation
The Chocolate glazed doughnut - A buttery sweet doughnut, dipped in melted chocolate, served fresh. I stocked up on INW milk chocolate just before the reformulation...
Peppermint Crisp Tart - by @moonunit with the alterations suggested, i.e. a splash of Bavarian cream and slight drop in CDM
Caramel Apple Funnel Cake - I added a touch of Joy to boost the fried goodness
Philippine Mango Cream - this baby came alive after 10 days or so and very enjoyable indeed
Funfetti - a restock as part of the nic testing. Flavour notes on TFA vs CAP VBIC here

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tanja (9/7/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> A few restocks and new adventures.
> 
> Doug's Awesome Sauce - restock - thanks for the reminder @Tanja
> Figasmic - following the success of Fig Newton, this is another fig adventure. Thanks @RichJB for the recommendation
> ...


 Got Doug's awesome sauce in my tank right now... loving it!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/7/17)

After vape mail, I mixed up a couple of goodies last night:

Notorious - A modern classic by NotCharlesManson. Papaya heaven...
In a Godda Da Vida - "a blend chosen from the fresh, fantastical, and abundant Garden of Eden"
Coop's Kiwi "Cheesecake" -a most delicious graham cereal topped with kiwi
Water-malone (LIve Mixing: SUMMERTIME RECIPES) - An "excellent sweet watermelon vape"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/7/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> After vape mail, I mixed up a couple of goodies last night:
> 
> Notorious - A modern classic by NotCharlesManson. Papaya heaven...
> In a Godda Da Vida - "a blend chosen from the fresh, fantastical, and abundant Garden of Eden"
> ...


Have u tried the kiwi cheesecake before @Rude Rudi ... if yes was it good?


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/7/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Have u tried the kiwi cheesecake before @Rude Rudi ... if yes was it good?



Not yet - will wait a couple of days and let you know!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (12/7/17)

I've had Coop's Kiwi Cheesecake. It's solid, not top of my pops but is a good juice.

I'm getting back into the swing, having whittled my stock of juices down substantially while not mixing recently. Tonight, I got back into it with:

Tootall's Lemon Meringue Cannoli. Ordinarily I'm a bit wary of ten-ingredient recipes but this one hangs together really well. I blew through my original 30ml quickly so mixed up a 50ml this time. It's not Simply but it's awfully good.

Then I did That_Hohmie's Bad Boy Brulee which looks interesting. I thought I'd made this already but apparently I haven't.

The chicken dinner was that I killed a bottle each of nic, VG, PG, Cap NY Cheesecake and Cap VC1 in doing these mixes. I hate having bottles with just a bit left in the bottle so being able to clear out five bottles in one evening was ace. I already have fresh stocks of all five so no panicked restocking either. I'm still on the hunt for recipes that use FA Chocolate and Cocoa. Man, I need to get those out of my stash like yesterday, ditto with Dark Bean and Cappuccino. Coffees and chocolates, eish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (13/7/17)

RichJB said:


> Ordinarily I'm a bit wary of ten-ingredient recipes


I'll see your ten and raise you twelve. It's probably the most complex creation I've tried to date, and it's very much a WIP for the last month or so. Problem is that sometimes you just need to mould that flavour profile using so many different components. Total flavour percentage is on 17% so far which is high for me, but it's a game of ratios. I absolutely refuse to go over 18% though. It's a principle thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (13/7/17)

I tend to go too complex as well, often starting off with about ten concentrates in a recipe. One of the most useful videos I've seen was Wayne's video about keeping things simple and stripping the profile down to its core elements. I was looking at a recipe on ATF just now that uses five different watermelons along with Flv Wild Melon. I truly cannot believe that anybody tastes the nuances of six different melons, or that they're all required in the recipe.


----------



## Spydro (13/7/17)

Honey Macadamia Coffee (NEF)


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/7/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Have u tried the kiwi cheesecake before @Rude Rudi ... if yes was it good?



Had this one today and it is a keeper!!! The FA Kiwi is the star here with the cheesecake and meringue providing the supporting role.
It is a sweet (commercial like) vape and is perfectly balanced. I'm will knock the meringue down a tad - 1.5% or even 1% to better suit my palate on the next mix.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (13/7/17)

Spydro said:


> Honey Macadamia Coffee (NEF)


Please post recipe if possible @Spydro


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/7/17)

Slick said:


> Please post recipe if possible @Spydro



Yes please! Sounds intriguing!! Mind my ignorance @Spydro, but what is "NEF"?


----------



## Stosta (13/7/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Yes please! Sounds intriguing!! Mind my ignorance @Spydro, but what is "NEF"?


I think it's Naturally Extracted Flavours, but I do stand to be corrected!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (13/7/17)

Ok so we cant make it..........NEXT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (13/7/17)

Slick said:


> Please post recipe if possible @Spydro


You're wasting your breath, he doesn't share

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Slick (13/7/17)

Strontium said:


> You're wasting your breath, he doesn't share


Is this true? @Spydro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (14/7/17)

Stosta said:


> I think it's Naturally Extracted Flavours, but I do stand to be corrected!



Correct @Stosta. My NEF's are flavors that I extract myself and process for my own personal tastes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (14/7/17)

I've been following Wayne's Brown Butter Ice Cream experiment with interest as it's a profile I'm sure I'd like. Alas we have no Hangsen here yet but I decided to mix up two of the sample recipes submitted:
Shyndo's Brown Butter Ice Cream
and
Jerry's BBIC (Brown Butta Ice Cream)

I subbed TFA VBIC for the HS ice creams, not the same but close enough I guess. They both smell great. Now for the steep.

In desperation at trying to use up my FA Chocolate and Tiramisu in something that is remotely vapeable, I mixed Tiramisu Ice-cream Cake. For the love of Pete, don't buy these concentrates to make this. I only mixed it to use them up. Seems to be quite a lot of creams, which may mute the flavour a bit. That might be a good thing considering it's Tiramisu and Chocolate.

And then to use up some other odds and ends, I tried Caramel Fig Apple Tart v2. I'm not confident that 2.5% total of three top notes is going to shine through 8.5% of pie/tart base notes. But if you don't try it...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tanja (14/7/17)

Nothing mixed yet.. . But getting ready... managed to get some bottles at an amazing price from Bonpak after battling for weeks now to get from west pack... apparently they supply west pack... Anyway.. . I'm smiling again...






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## aktorsyl (14/7/17)

Tanja said:


> Nothing mixed yet.. . But getting ready... managed to get some bottles at an amazing price from Bonpak after battling for weeks now to get from west pack... apparently they supply west pack... Anyway.. . I'm smiling again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also getting ready for a big mixing weekend. 18 bottles ready for the washer. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (14/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Also getting ready for a big mixing weekend. 18 bottles ready for the washer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Awesome!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (14/7/17)

Then, just to round out a busy mixing session, I mixed Dirty Foster. I did a 50ml which is unheard of for a recipe I haven't tried yet. But it's ID10-T and it's bananas, how could I possibly not like it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/7/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Have u tried the kiwi cheesecake before @Rude Rudi ... if yes was it good?


Good enough for me to have it permanently in rotation.


RichJB said:


> I've been following Wayne's Brown Butter Ice Cream experiment with interest as it's a profile I'm sure I'd like. Alas we have no Hangsen here yet but I decided to mix up two of the sample recipes submitted:
> Shyndo's Brown Butter Ice Cream
> and
> Jerry's BBIC (Brown Butta Ice Cream)
> ...


This is a great coffee cake (using FA Tiramisu), if you have not mixed it yet.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## RichJB (15/7/17)

I had a fairly productive day with some recipes that are outside my usual comfort zone:

Philosaphucker's Grack Juice. I only got Inw Grape recently so this is the first time I'm mixing this. I made 50ml, must have been feeling brave.
ThirdWorldOrder's Imperial Butterscotch. Not much risk there, this is universally popular.

I then mixed up a Peach Rings and a Licorice Ice Cream, but cannot seem to find either recipe online. Fruit candy and licorice anything isn't really in my wheelhouse but if they're good, I'll post the recipes as I have them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (15/7/17)

RichJB said:


> I had a fairly productive day with some recipes that are outside my usual comfort zone:
> 
> Philosaphucker's Grack Juice. I only got Inw Grape recently so this is the first time I'm mixing this. I made 50ml, must have been feeling brave.
> ThirdWorldOrder's Imperial Butterscotch. Not much risk there, this is universally popular.
> ...


You either love or hate Grack. I hated it! Yes, you are beyond brave!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (15/7/17)

Haha, I missed all the hype at the time as I didn't have Inw Grape. I was just going through all my concentrates today trying to get some inspiration for what to mix when I came across a sealed bottle of Inw Grape. So I'm thinking why did I buy this again? And then it struck me. It's been sitting in my stash for two months at least but other things happen and I just don't think of it.

I had the same with ID10-T's Dirty Foster. I wanted to mix that the moment I saw it but didn't have Soho. Even after I got Soho, I only got around to mixing it about four months later. And I _still_ haven't got around to mixing Boogenshizzle's One Milk To Rule Them All. Rudi is going to have stern words with me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gonzilla (16/7/17)

My courier guy has started to become very familiar with me. Another delivery means more mixes sent to the steep cupboard. Refilled my Pebbles and Sadlad bottles as well as some new ones.

Dinner Lady Had to sub CAP Lemon Meringue Pie instead of the FW version
Circus Cookies Dazcole remix of a favorite childhood treat
Jungle Cookies Mixed a bottle of this at 0mg nic for the missus to try and calm her Zoob cravings. Thanks to @moonunit
Simply Cannoli Saw @RichJB mention it as one of his ADV and had wanted to mix it up since watching the Cannoli contest on DIYorDIE
Blueberry Creamcake As a Sadlad fanboy I wanted to mix something else up from Rage and it's a profile I enjoy.
Banana Milk Dialed the sweetener down a bit so hopefully not needed that high.
Milk & Honey Smelling the bottle I'm really happy I got FLV Milk & Honey for this. It smells delicious.
Sweet Strawberry Cream Still questing for the right strawberry for me. INW Shisha is my latest so mixing this up to see what it's like in a recipe
Third World Custard Also mixed up a larger bottle of this to be put in the back of the cupboard and steep for a month or two

Have been messing around with my first mixes from scratch and single flavor testing as well. Alot of fun trying to theorycraft something and getting suprised on that first drip when it's actually not that bad

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (16/7/17)

Gonzilla said:


> My courier guy has started to become very familiar with me. Another delivery means more mixes sent to the steep cupboard. Refilled my Pebbles and Sadlad bottles as well as some new ones.
> 
> Dinner Lady Had to sub CAP Lemon Meringue Pie instead of the FW version
> Circus Cookies Dazcole remix of a favorite childhood treat
> ...


Milk & Honey and Sweet Strawberry Cream are 2 of my favourites. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/7/17)

Gonzilla said:


> Third World Custard Also mixed up a larger bottle of this to be put in the back of the cupboard and steep for a month or two



I was a bit disappointed with this... all the hype and it was OK for me...not spectacular - I enjoyed it but is wasn't spectacular... I have a 4 month old bottle - maybe i'll give it another bash!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/7/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I was a bit disappointed with this... all the hype and it was OK for me...not spectacular - I enjoyed it but is wasn't spectacular... I have a 4 month old bottle - maybe i'll give it another bash!


Same here. It is a relatively old recipe (previously sold in pre-blend format), which was best in class at the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (17/7/17)

Can I just say that I love this thread...Opinions, tips, experiences and insights. Bludy amazing ol chaps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA (17/7/17)

Last night i mixed up some juice for this week as i was out. 

Found a Yumberry concentrate in my stash so thought i do the following...

Yumberry 3%
Meringue 0.5%
Vanilla Shisha 1%
Vanilla Swirl 1%
Marshmallow 0.5

Shake and vaped and its pretty good! Sure its going to be even better after a week steep (if it lasts that long) 

Reminds me of those red suckers you used to get, thats what it smells like to me


----------



## Gonzilla (17/7/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I was a bit disappointed with this... all the hype and it was OK for me...not spectacular - I enjoyed it but is wasn't spectacular... I have a 4 month old bottle - maybe i'll give it another bash!





Andre said:


> Same here. It is a relatively old recipe (previously sold in pre-blend format), which was best in class at the time.



Yeah I always look at the dates on ELR now, both this one and the Strawnana Custard I felt could have their percentages dialed back to 75% or even 50% in flavoring but figured I would make them as originally intended to see what a long steep would do. Not gonna touch them till the two month mark at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (17/7/17)

Yeah, Sucker Punch Clone with its 14% TFA Dragonfruit, yowzer. It'll be interesting to see where DIY is two years down the road. Will we all be mixing like Jenn Jarvis, i.e. 0.12g of a flavour because 0.1g would be under-flavoured and 0.15g would turn perfumey.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/7/17)

So, I mixed this about 6 weeks ago and tried it this morning. Very nice. Slightly sweet for my taste, so if you're not into sweet stuff that much, tone down on the CLY Cotton Candy, but quite good nonetheless:



It was an adaptation from this recipe which was okay but needed something extra.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/7/17)

StompieZA said:


> Last night i mixed up some juice for this week as i was out.
> 
> Found a Yumberry concentrate in my stash so thought i do the following...
> 
> ...



Perhaps share the concentrate vendor names in order for others to make this one...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/7/17)

Just something basic today
60/40 3mg
TFA strawberry 5%
TFA absinthe ii 5%
FW watermelon 1.5%

The watermelon is a new addition so i am not sure how it will turn out. Holding thumbs. Needs to be good as i made 750ml. Hehe


----------



## RichJB (17/7/17)

750ml on a mix you don't know? I thought I was brave making 50ml of Grack.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/7/17)

The strawberry and absinthe is my normal mix.

I however changed from ripe to normal strawberry and equalled the % with absinthe. The unknown is the watermelon. I dont think it will have too much of an effect at 1.5 %


----------



## RichJB (17/7/17)

I have heard of the absinthe and strawberry combo, haven't tried it myself. Strawberry is pretty good with marzipan too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/7/17)

Will keep that in mind. I must say i have been having trouble with the absinthe. This is probably my 4th batch of 750ml and i cant get the same taste from it as my first attempt. It almost appears to be muted against the strawberry. Hence the change to normal strawberry and equal %. Original was 7% SB and 4% ABS
Will see how it plays out

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## RichJB (17/7/17)

Absinthe is mostly anise and a little anise goes a long way. Perhaps you are getting muting from over-flavouring as you increase the %? Another option would be to drop the absinthe slightly and complement with FA Anise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/7/17)

Hmm. Thanks for input. Will play around.

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## RichJB (17/7/17)

Dunno if it's any sort of a reference but in her Glaistig recipe, RuntDastardly used TFA Absinthe at 2% with FA Forrest Mix at 7%, and then Inw Raspberry, FA Aurora and FA Blackcurrant boosting the fruit notes further. It's a very different mix but my inclination would be to use absinthe/anise lower than the fruit note.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/7/17)

Hmm ok. Sounds like a plan. Must say that recipe sounds quite yummy

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## StompieZA (18/7/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Perhaps share the concentrate vendor names in order for others to make this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will add it, Did not have the brands on my Ejuice app. 

I dont know what the Yumberry is, tried fining it by searching Blckvapour, Vapour vally but they have nothing called yumberry and on the bottle it doesnt have the brand, only says yumberry or yumiberry


----------



## acorn (18/7/17)

StompieZA said:


> Will add it, Did not have the brands on my Ejuice app.
> 
> I dont know what the Yumberry is, tried fining it by searching Blckvapour, Vapour vally but they have nothing called yumberry and on the bottle it doesnt have the brand, only says yumberry or yumiberry


FW Yumberry
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavor/11010

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Tanja (19/7/17)

Ok... so i just have to say... I'm not really sure what all the hype over the Tony's revenge recipe is... I mean it's ok... But by no means great... I prefer the Eye of the Tiger recipe for a frosted flakes vape... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/7/17)

Tanja said:


> Ok... so i just have to say... I'm not really sure what all the hype over the Tony's revenge recipe is... I mean it's ok... But by no means great... I prefer the Eye of the Tiger recipe for a frosted flakes vape...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Yip - same here... Let it steep a bit more and will get better. If you're into the cereal vibe, also check out Toasted, Sadlad and off course Pebbles.
Some of these require special (pricey) ingredients but are all very, very good. 
For a cereal vape with no cereal, try this one - SnV for this one! No, really...!


----------



## aktorsyl (20/7/17)

I mixed about 18 bottles this weekend and most of it is highly experimental, but I did include Notorious in my list this time. Waiting for it to steep a bit, it's an extremely interesting combination of flavours. Quite curious to see how it tastes.

And Popular Sides, of course. But just from looking at the ingredients I know it'll be great.

Oh yeah - quick question for @KZOR (and tagging @Tanja because I know she mixes this one regularly too)... can either of you tell me how long you usually steep NutterZ for?


----------



## Tanja (20/7/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Yip - same here... Let it steep a bit more and will get better. If you're into the cereal vibe, also check out Toasted, Sadlad and off course Pebbles.
> Some of these require special (pricey) ingredients but are all very, very good.
> For a cereal vape with no cereal, try this one - SnV for this one! No, really...!


It's been steeping for a month already... so im not sure it will get any better... 

I've got sadlad toast crunch in my tank right now... it's not bad... But i almost want to say it's missing something... can't put my finger on it though... 

I'll give the others a try as well... 

Thanks @Rude Rudi! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanja (20/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I mixed about 18 bottles this weekend and most of it is highly experimental, but I did include Notorious in my list this time. Waiting for it to steep a bit, it's an extremely interesting combination of flavours. Quite curious to see how it tastes.
> 
> And Popular Sides, of course. But just from looking at the ingredients I know it'll be great.
> 
> Oh yeah - quick question for @KZOR (and tagging @Tanja because I know she mixes this one regularly too)... can either of you tell me how long you usually steep NutterZ for?


Please share! And let us know if they are any good...

I love popular sides... But use TFA banana cream instead of LA... still want to try the original at some point... 

Nutterz is almost good as an snv.. . But let it stand for a day or so just to settle... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/7/17)

Tanja said:


> I've got sadlad toast crunch in my tank right now... it's not bad... But i almost want to say it's missing something... can't put my finger on it though...



Don't know the recipe at all as I have never made it, but it seems it shorts either a Graham Cracker or INW Biscuit. Might be wrong though.


----------



## aktorsyl (20/7/17)

Tanja said:


> Please share! And let us know if they are any good...
> 
> I love popular sides... But use TFA banana cream instead of LA... still want to try the original at some point...
> 
> ...


Depends on if you're a fan of coffee vapes  I'm working on a few of them side-by-side.

Thanks - I'll do a 48-hour test tonight. Also tested KZOR's Boghart yesterday.. quite tangy, very nice mix.


----------



## Tanja (20/7/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> Don't know the recipe at all as I have never made it, but it seems it shorts either a Graham Cracker or INW Biscuit. Might be wrong though.



The recipe is here...


----------



## aktorsyl (20/7/17)

Tanja said:


> The recipe is here...


I'd up the fresh cream (1.5%, can even try 2% but that's likely too much). Little bit of sugar cookie will buff it up a bit too.
Also consider Acetyl Pyrazine at around 0.4% - OR, INW Biscuit. Low amounts, or it dries the whole thing back out again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (20/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Depends on if you're a fan of coffee vapes  I'm working on a few of them side-by-side.
> 
> Thanks - I'll do a 48-hour test tonight. Also tested KZOR's Boghart yesterday.. quite tangy, very nice mix.


I love coffee vapes!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/7/17)

Tanja said:


> The recipe is here...



I looked at the recipe, hence the suggestions I made.  What I meant is I have never made it before or anything similar to it.


----------



## Tanja (20/7/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> I looked at the recipe, hence the suggestions I made.  What I meant is I have never made it before or anything similar to it.


Ahhh.. . I'm with you now! Thank you for the suggestions... I will play around with it a bit  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheryl (20/7/17)

So my first (EVER) DIY mixes were made on Tuesday...

So the Nightshift (CGD & Cap):




Trying it today, and I'm getting a familiar after taste...that I don't like at all, but it's at least subtle. 

I returned a bottle of GQV West Coast Frappe because of that same taste, so I'm fairly certain it's the Cappuchino. 

Anyhoo, made my husband the Blueberry Biscuit mix that I got from the Forum, he LOVES it. 

I have that scale from BLCK Vape (the small pocket one) Does the 0.02g make a huge difference?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (20/7/17)

Sheryl said:


> So my first (EVER) DIY mixes were made on Tuesday...
> 
> So the Nightshift (CGD & Cap):
> 
> ...


That's a good scale you got. 0.02g is the average weight of one drop of flavour concentrate - I honestly wouldn't worry about that small variance at the volume you're mixing at. If you were mixing only 10ml at a time, then it might be more noticeable. What helps a lot is when the flavours are in needle-tip bottles (BlckVapour has now started bottling in those, thankfully) as they dispense much smaller drops and make it much easier to get an accurate total.

Can't comment too much on the Cappucino as I find it quite alright, actually. I'm the other way round in that I cannot stand Choc Glazed Donut. Like, at all


----------



## aktorsyl (20/7/17)

Tanja said:


> I love coffee vapes!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Will throw the winning recipe out of the experimental bunch your way.
If there is one, that is


----------



## Tanja (20/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Will throw the winning recipe out of the experimental bunch your way.
> If there is one, that is


Ooohhhhh thanks! Can't wait! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (20/7/17)

I just mixed up Goldfish's Cannoli. Not because I wanted to but because some impertinent subordinate even tried to convince me it's better than Simply Cannoli. I told him "Take caution in your tone, lieutenant. I'm a reasonable man but I eat breakfast 400 yards away from Cubans who want to steal my recipe." He then kept asking me if I ordered the FA Joy until I just lost it and yelled "YOU'RE DAMNED RIGHT I DID!" The fool looked smug and pleased with himself, can you believe it? I have no idea why. Anybody who was watching will tell you that I totally owned him.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Sheryl (20/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> That's a good scale you got. 0.02g is the average weight of one drop of flavour concentrate - I honestly wouldn't worry about that small variance at the volume you're mixing at. If you were mixing only 10ml at a time, then it might be more noticeable. What helps a lot is when the flavours are in needle-tip bottles (BlckVapour has now started bottling in those, thankfully) as they dispense much smaller drops and make it much easier to get an accurate total.
> 
> Can't comment too much on the Cappucino as I find it quite alright, actually. I'm the other way round in that I cannot stand Choc Glazed Donut. Like, at all


Coffee Cake - Paulies, I love, but there's a weird after taste on the exhale. 

Not having ENOUGH chocolate in this one. 

And now, I want to try something with yogurt...


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/7/17)

Sheryl said:


> Coffee Cake - Paulies, I love, but there's a weird after taste on the exhale.
> 
> Not having ENOUGH chocolate in this one.
> 
> And now, I want to try something with yogurt...



The aftertaste is the AP which i very heavy in Coffee Cake...


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/7/17)

Tanja said:


> It's been steeping for a month already... so im not sure it will get any better...
> 
> I've got sadlad toast crunch in my tank right now... it's not bad... But i almost want to say it's missing something... can't put my finger on it though...
> 
> ...



Do not tinker too much with the base here as you can through the whole balance off by adding creams and other biscuits, etc. This is a very highly rated and well balanced recipe (6th overall on ADV) - so the foundation and all the elements are solid and proven.
Keep in mind that if you add something here, you need to compensate there and then it becomes a vicious circle and you will end up tossing the whole thing.

If you want to add something, perhaps a drop or 3 of FLV Rich Cinnamon which will add a nice deep cinnamon which I found enhanced it for MY liking. In addition, a touch of LA Cream Cheese Icing will also add touch of sweet and tartness which balances well here.

Remember that not all juices are for all people - that will make the world boring. What you like, I may not. If you don't like this one - perhaps it is simply not a profile you like - that is perfectly OK - I suggest to either finish what you made or toss it - don't fiddle too much. This is part of the DIY journey and some fatalities along the way is part thereof. 
By experimenting, it will make you a better mixer and you can adapt and tweak to your liking - but not yet... Build up the experience first and then do it...

Amen


----------



## Andre (21/7/17)

Serially Easy Lime Yogurt - as tester for FLV Yogurt, which is available at last. Smells just right. 
HIC's Asian Sesame Candy using the new FA Oranges, as recommended here.
Forest Blaster by Boogenshizzle. Am so impressed by his fried ice cream, decided to try one of his fruity recipes. Still have to taste his One Milk - before you ask @Rude Rudi.
Rhubarb Brulee - passed the tester phase with flying colours. Mixed to include in rotation now.
Gitanes Homage by @Patrick - stocked up from pre-blend.
Exotic Mangosteen - stocked up from pre-blend. Still one of my favourite fruit juices.
Melon Blush (by Jennifer Jarvis) for science - had to mix 63 ml to make those small concentrate additions practical. After some rounding off total flavour came out to a whopping 0.49 %!
Whiskey Sour - stocked up from pre-blend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/7/17)

Andre said:


> Serially Easy Lime Yogurt - as tester for FLV Yogurt, which is available at last. Smells just right.
> HIC's Asian Sesame Candy using the new FA Oranges, as recommended here.
> Forest Blaster by Boogenshizzle. Am so impressed by his fried ice cream, decided to try one of his fruity recipes. Still have to taste his One Milk - before you ask @Rude Rudi.
> Rhubarb Brulee - passed the tester phase with flying colours. Mixed to include in rotation now.
> ...



What a fantastic selection! Gonna give most of these a try!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (23/7/17)

It was mixing weekend again...




Aftermath - A first try
Banana Moon Pie - Also a first try
Boardwalk - Another first try
Boosted - I enjoy this strawberry cheesecake
Butter Almond Custard - I love this one... it's one of my favorites!
Doug's Awesome Sauce - Had to make more... because it really is awesome!
Ethos Crispy Treats - For the sweet tooth...
Milk & Honey - Can't imagine a stash without this one in... 
Mother's Unicorn Milk - I really enjoy this... 
Papa Smurf - And another first try...
* Raspberry Pineapple Sherbet* - I make this one often... For those not so sweet tooth days...
TFA Rainbow Sherbet - 7%
CB Pineapple - 2%
TFA Raspberry (Sweet) - 3%
*Sour Apple* - Also great for the not no sweet tooth days...
FA Fuji - 5%
CB Sour - 2%
Strawberry Pecan Roll - Aaaand another first try...
The Nutcracker - One of my own inventions that I love...
Unicorn Puke - I always need one of these in the stash too...
Jungle Cookies - I figured I'd give this one a try too...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/7/17)

RichJB said:


> Absinthe is mostly anise and a little anise goes a long way. Perhaps you are getting muting from over-flavouring as you increase the %? Another option would be to drop the absinthe slightly and complement with FA Anise.


Happy to report that the mix came out very well  the watermelon and strawberry compliment the absinthe very well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/7/17)

Tanja said:


> It was mixing weekend again...
> 
> View attachment 102078
> 
> ...



Jeepers @Tanja 
That is one serious mixing session!
Congrats - hope the first tries turn into a gem or two


----------



## Tanja (24/7/17)

Silver said:


> Jeepers @Tanja
> That is one serious mixing session!
> Congrats - hope the first tries turn into a gem or two


I hope so too! I'm holding thumbs!


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/7/17)

RichJB said:


> "Take caution in your tone, lieutenant. I'm a reasonable man but I eat breakfast 400 yards away from Cubans who want to steal my recipe."



You're one of a few good men @RichJB...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff (24/7/17)

I cracked open Bad Boy Brulée as mentioned earlier by @RichJB today and I'm quite impressed. 

While the FW Butterscotch (Natural) may be a bit too prominent for my liking, the brulee comes through nicely. I may swop their percentages around on the next mix.

So far my favorite brulee vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CntrlAltDel (25/7/17)

Mixing two flavours this morning hopefully after the steep period it turns out good. Will be making 1/2 liter if that is the case.

Personalized Salted Caramel Recipe
Personalized Mother's Unicorn Milk Recipe

Will be trying out slight variations in PG/VG and nic content just to see the outcomes to kinda tweak it to fit perfectly. These are the most popular recipes available (or appear to be) so if anyone has had success at 110% with these flavours some feedback would be great.

*For reference purposes the original non-personalized recipes can be found here:*
Original Salted Caramel Cream Recipe
Original Mother's Unicorn Milk Recipe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/7/17)

I whipped up a few beauties, pre-and-post cull. Some 'first rule' concentrates came:

Chilled Apple - my own creation - still tweaking but a good chilled apple
Harvest Cheesecake - A simple mixed berry cheesecake good for all seasons as recommended by fellow DIY'ers 
Reserved Duchess - Finally got Butterscotch Natural to make this bad boy! @method1 
Bad Boy Brulée - Ditto...
Dunkaroos - BY FAR the best cookies and cream - stock-up on this stunner
The Juice - By our own @DanielSLP - a solid strawberry milk, and then some!
If You Like Piña Coladas - Finally got all the pineapples and coconuts to make the legendary Pina Colada!
Longing - Say no more...
Milk & Honey - As per recommendation by @RichJB - FLV coming into its own here.
Peek-in Pie - A stunner by Folkart
Rhubarb Brulee - Because brulee...
VGod - Lushice (clone)- PUR Watermelon was made for this!
Tigers Blood - Thanks to @Richio @Blck Vapour for finally bringing in PUR Watermelon in order for us to be able to make this classic!!!
HIC's LIGHT AMERICAN CIGARETTE REPLACEMENT - We all need a bit of tobacco...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (25/7/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I whipped up a few beauties, pre-and-post cull. Some 'first rule' concentrates came:
> 
> Chilled Apple - my own creation - still tweaking but a good chilled apple
> Harvest Cheesecake - A simple mixed berry cheesecake good for all seasons as recommended by fellow DIY'ers
> ...



Ooh, @Rude Rudi 
A couple of those grab me
Chilled Apple - ive never tried that type of vape before
If you like Pina Colada - i like this profile a lot 
Hics light american cigarette replacement - sounds good!

Am keen to hear your thoughts on those when you try them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/7/17)

CntrlAltDel said:


> Mixing two flavours this morning hopefully after the steep period it turns out good. Will be making 1/2 liter if that is the case.
> 
> Personalized Salted Caramel Recipe
> Personalized Mother's Unicorn Milk Recipe
> ...


I have not vaped the Salted Caramel for some time, but like it a lot. My impressions here. Used FA Fresh Cream in place of FA Vienna Cream for less sweet.


----------



## RichJB (25/7/17)

Pecans suddenly seem to be all the rage again. I was recommended OOO Butter Pecan by one very experienced mixer, and Pur Butter Pecan by another. Both of whom say it's better than FW Butter Pecan. If that is the case, they must be very good indeed. There are a lot of flavour profiles that FW haven't nailed. But they own pecans as surely as they own butterscotches. So in honour of pecan-mania, I mixed up folkart's new Peek-in Pie.

I also mixed up @method1's Led Zeppola. Only two people in the world have NicVape Old Fashioned Doughnut and I'm the other one. 



Rude Rudi said:


> Milk & Honey - As per recommendation by @RichJB - FLV coming into its own here.



I know a lot of DIYers are reluctant to buy Flv due to price. But everybody should have Flv Milk and Honey in their stash. It's good even on its own and does magic things to other flavours. Other bangers that use it are Hashslingingslashur's The Real Milk and Honey and Matthew Kocanda's Sick AF. I also have Morreed's Solus steeping, looks promising.


----------



## Gersh (25/7/17)

Here's a funny sad story... 

I found a recipe that didn't taste too bad so I decided I'm going to make 3 50ml bottles of it. 

Me not checking the labels of the concentrates properly I added 5% super sweet in each bottle instead on 5% sugar cookie...I just saw the letter "S" and started pouring  ..And that's after I added all the other needed concentrates . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## aktorsyl (25/7/17)

Gersh said:


> Here's a funny sad story...
> 
> I found a recipe that didn't taste too bad so I decided I'm going to make 3 50ml bottles of it.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that's what goes into most commercial juices behind the scenes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/7/17)

Gersh said:


> Here's a funny sad story...
> 
> I found a recipe that didn't taste too bad so I decided I'm going to make 3 50ml bottles of it.
> 
> ...



Add Koolada, bottle it and label it! Now! Then sell it as 'Sweet Ice' and make a killing!


----------



## Gersh (25/7/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> Add Koolada, bottle it and label it! Now! Then sell it as 'Sweet Ice' and make a killing!



What an amazing and lucrative idea


----------



## Glytch (25/7/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> Add Koolada, bottle it and label it! Now! Then sell it as 'Sweet Ice' and make a killing!



Or just call it "Halls"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (25/7/17)

After watching the Noted podcast on Sodas, I realised I hadn't used my FA Cola in a while. So I mixed Kopel's Soda Base, adding some FA Whipped Cream to (hopefully) get a float as he suggested on the show. I also mixed up Shaner's Irish Thunder, a juice which @Andre likens to the "brown cow" Coke and milk drink.

Seeing as I was browsing Kopel's ELR page and have a bunch of FA nuts that don't see much action, I gave his Nutter's Custard a whirl. Now into the nutty vibe, I also mixed up DodgerFog33's PB Cheesecake Drizzle. That in turn led me to one of the simplest DIY recipes ever, Atmose Chifles.

Finally, I was feeling adventurous so I took a flier and mixed up a horrendous concoction of FA and Inw Pear, Vanilla Bean Gelato, FA Caramel, FA Whipped Cream and Irish Cream. It tastes like despair and Communism in juicy stockings off the rip but I'm not cared, it's only concentrates.

And three more, just for luck:
Goldfish's Dunkaroos
Tootall's Easy As Pie Key Lime Pie
and Dazcole's Lenola Cream Remix.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gonzilla (26/7/17)

RichJB said:


> And three more, just for luck:
> Goldfish's Dunkaroos
> Tootall's Easy As Pie Key Lime Pie
> and Dazcole's Lenola Cream Remix.



Where you getting your hands on Holy Vanilla from? That and Holy Holy Grail Ry4 are on my list of concentrates I desperately want but can't get my hands on. Tell me your secrets Rich!


----------



## RichJB (26/7/17)

I just subbed with Shisha Vanilla. It won't be same but I don't think it will kill it either. In the reviews, Burritoclock and Rudi did the same sub and both still rated it highly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/7/17)

Gonzilla said:


> Where you getting your hands on Holy Vanilla from? That and Holy Holy Grail Ry4 are on my list of concentrates I desperately want but can't get my hands on. Tell me your secrets Rich!



As per @RichJB , I also sub with Sisha Vanilla and it works wonderfully well. I have made this a number of times and cannot tell you how good this is. The FLV Rich Cinnamon is also important here - it takes it from great to amazing!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (26/7/17)

Not mixed today but I did tweak a bit today.
I have a few concentrates that I have way too much of and I will not get through them if I don't play with them.
So I mixed up three recipes to play with..

InXs - Stole some ideas from my R&M recipe and used INW Maxx Blend and Flue Cured
InXs2 - Again INW Maxx Blend and Flue cured with some FA Irish Cream
Fruit XS - INW Mango and Peach with some FA Torrone and Irish Cream

So far they are not too bad but they can sit a while longer before I make a decision.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (26/7/17)

Everybody seems to have unused FA Irish Cream.  I feel you on the Inw Maxx Blend as well. Closing down sales...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gonzilla (26/7/17)

RichJB said:


> I just subbed with Shisha Vanilla. It won't be same but I don't think it will kill it either. In the reviews, Burritoclock and Rudi did the same sub and both still rated it highly.





Rude Rudi said:


> As per @RichJB , I also sub with Sisha Vanilla and it works wonderfully well. I have made this a number of times and cannot tell you how good this is. The FLV Rich Cinnamon is also important here - it takes it from great to amazing!!!



Ah damn, was hoping you had some seedy hookup involving a secret knock on a backdoor in an alleyway or a fight with a small white rabbit in the case of the RY4.

Will add it to the list for the next mix session!

FLV Rich Cinnamon is some tasty stuff Rudi, it smells exactly like visiting my Grandma's house in Atlanta over Christmas when I was a kid. Thought it was just a weird association on my side but I was at dinner with the family recently and my sister said the exact same thing when she smelt it. Tasty cinnamon and hits hard on the nostalgia centers of my brain, made 10ml bottle of a 10% dilution to make it a bit easier to use in testers cuz its some strong stuff!


----------



## RichJB (26/7/17)

I am so torn on Flv Rich Cinnamon. One part of me says to buy it and never have to worry about cinnamon again. But then the other part looks at that 9.8ml of FA Cinnamon Ceylon (bought nearly a year ago) still in my stash and knows that if I get Flv, I will never use it again. I will try and battle my way through it before ordering Flv. The other thing is that the Flv is sure to go off before I can use it up. I don't use much cinnamon. It's good to have a super-potent flavour that needs only 0.1%. But if you can't possibly use it up...


----------



## Huffapuff (26/7/17)

Gersh said:


> Here's a funny sad story...
> 
> I found a recipe that didn't taste too bad so I decided I'm going to make 3 50ml bottles of it.
> 
> ...


Been there, done that - fig fresh next to fresh cream  Chuck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (27/7/17)

So I took a brief hiatus from mixing to exhaust the stock of juices in my steeping cupboard. Having got them down to just a couple of bottles left, I resumed mixing and, a week or so later, am now back up to 38 juices in my steeping cupboard. Today was strawberry day so I mixed up:
Boogenshizzle's One Milk To Rule Them All (shout out @Rude Rudi) and DrStore's The Juice (shout out @DanielSLP)
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/26433#one_milk_to_rule_them_all_by_boogenshizzle_by_boogenshizzle
I'm also on a bit of an ice cream binge of late and will mix up trandism's Bourbon Fried Ice Cream once I have a bottle available. It's derived from Tootall's Bourbon Burnt Sugar Ice Cream but we don't have HS available yet (shout out, mmm, vendors?)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (27/7/17)

Tanja said:


> It was mixing weekend again...
> 
> Jungle Cookies - I figured I'd give this one a try too...



Please let me know how this comes out, im very keen to try it but have to buy alot of concentrates. If its anything close or similar to Zoob then i will buy the ingredients and make a like 200ml.


----------



## Tanja (27/7/17)

StompieZA said:


> Please let me know how this comes out, im very keen to try it but have to buy alot of concentrates. If its anything close or similar to Zoob then i will buy the ingredients and make a like 200ml.


I have not tasted zoob so i won't be able to compare... but i will definitely give feedback as soon as i try it out... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA (27/7/17)

Tanja said:


> I have not tasted zoob so i won't be able to compare... but i will definitely give feedback as soon as i try it out...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Well, if it tastes anything like a real zoo biscuit then great! Cause ZOOB prettymuch tastes exactly like a zoo biscuit lol


----------



## Tanja (27/7/17)

StompieZA said:


> Well, if it tastes anything like a real zoo biscuit then great! Cause ZOOB prettymuch tastes exactly like a zoo biscuit lol


Hahaha... Perfect... will let you know  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit (27/7/17)

StompieZA said:


> Please let me know how this comes out, im very keen to try it but have to buy alot of concentrates. If its anything close or similar to Zoob then i will buy the ingredients and make a like 200ml.



Very different to Zoob, actually bought a bottle purely out of interest. Jungle cookies has a stronger biscuit note with the lemony fruit loops as an upper note.

I have amended the recipe slighly(before buying Zoob) to smooth off the biscuit note by adding some lucky leprechaun to add a malty note while adding to the fruitloop note. 

The recipe will be amended again in pursuit of the actual biscuit, which does not have a strong Lemon note. First thing will be reducing the Lucky Leprechaun to 0.5% as it is a step in the right direction but at 1% it is a little to prominent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tanja (28/7/17)

moonunit said:


> Very different to Zoob, actually bought a bottle purely out of interest. Jungle cookies has a stronger biscuit note with the lemony fruit loops as an upper note.
> 
> I have amended the recipe slighly(before buying Zoob) to smooth off the biscuit note by adding some lucky leprechaun to add a malty note while adding to the fruitloop note.
> 
> ...


Very interesting... please share your findings... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (28/7/17)

I mixed the original Cuprian for the first time today. I can't link the recipe as Wayne has replaced Inw Milk Choc and only the new recipe is up now. It looks like dank death and doubtless will be for my coils. But I have an almost full bottle of Inw Milk Chocolate wasting away and nothing to mix with it. This will probably be the last dark chocolate mix I make before consigning my Inw Milk Choc, FA Choc and Cocoa, Cap CGD and CFB to use in milk.

Then I mixed this very simple Melon Milk I came across. FA Melon Cantaloupe and Cap Honeydew Melon aren't very popular flavours, I've always wanted to try a Honeydewwey style juice but don't want to get the original no-fly TFA Honeydew and figured this might be close. 

Finally, I did a mix I've been wanting to do for some time but never got around to: JustinVaping's Nutty Nana. I really enjoyed the Soho/Banana Cream round of the Beginner Blending contest and have mixed up RIP Harambe and Dirty Foster from the recipes submitted. This and SixStrings952's White Chocolate Banana Cream Pie were the other two that appealed to me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (30/7/17)

I popped by Westpack after the VK grand opening today and, praise be, they had amber bottles in stock. So...

@method1's Fried Nana Base. It has bananas. It has VBIC. It is by @method1. Those are three very good things.
Wayne's Funfetti. Because my bottle is nearly finished and this is always in my rotation.
ID10-T's Mother of Dragons' Milk. I had some Dragonfruit I wanted to finish off. It was either this or Sucker Punch Clone. This is by ID10-T. Easy decision.
trandism's Bourbon Fried Ice Cream. It has VBIC. It has Bourbon. What could possibly go wrong?
SlashaLO's ABGD - Another Blueberry Glazed Doughnut. I chatted with him about another doughnut recipe of his I'd mixed and he suggested I do this one as it's his favourite doughnut.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (30/7/17)

RichJB said:


> I popped by Westpack after the VK grand opening today and, praise be, they had amber bottles in stock. So...
> 
> @method1's Fried Nana Base. It has bananas. It has VBIC. It is by @method1. Those are three very good things.
> Wayne's Funfetti. Because my bottle is nearly finished and this is always in my rotation.
> ...


Ok, cannot bear the peer pressure no more. Funfetti goes onto my mixing list.

The Mother of Dragons' Milk had me confused for a while as the recipe looks different from the one I mixed. Then I realized I had mixed Mother of God's Milk, which is good, but not rotation material for me. Now I shall have to mix the former too.


----------



## Andre (30/7/17)

Mixed Frozen Strawberry Dragon in a larger quantity after I vaped a 10 ml tester. Not "frozen" at all for me - the Koolada just brightens the mix. INW Dragonfruit (Pitaya) is exceptional - soft, fruity, exotic. Pairs well with CAP Sweet Strawberry. A simple 2 flavour recipe (with Koolada as an additive), which gives great reward for fruit juice lovers.

I love yogurt and have tried so many yogurt mixes. They all sucked. FLV Greek Yogurt (now available at Blck) to the rescue. Finished my 10 ml tester of Skiddlzninja's Serially Easy Lime Yogurt in one go and have now mixed up some more. A whole new, and awesome, flavour profile for me. A few more testers with FLV Greek Yogurt in the cupboard to try.

Then mixed my own concoction - a Pistachio Sweet Lassi.

Good news for those of you that mix Andre's Mate (a remix of 5 Pawns Bowdens Mate). This recipe uses the original INW Milk Chocolate, which as you know has been reformulated to something not nearly as good as the original. @rogue zombie suggested I try JF Milk Chocolate in stead, at the same percentage. I have, and am happy to report that it works perfectly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (30/7/17)

Funfetti might not be in your zone as it's a typically sweet iced birthday cake. It is spot-on for my tastes, even if I usually leave the sweetener out of Wayne's other recipes. Apparently it took him six months to develop it, and it shows.

Yogurts are so tricky. I tried Wayne's yogurt base and didn't like it much. I am tempted to put them in the same category as coffees and chocolates, i.e. something I love irl but won't vape. skiddlz has been shilling Flv Greek Yogurt for a while, I may give that a go. I don't want a sour yogurt, more a supermarket type like those little Nutriday tubs. Cap Creamy is favoured for that application but I don't really like it. On the other hand, someone was saying that yogurts need to be sour. If you want a sweet type, you might as well go with a cream. I think that's my problem. So Vienna and Cream Fresh will probably end up being my 'yogurt'.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (30/7/17)

RichJB said:


> Funfetti might not be in your zone as it's a typically sweet iced birthday cake. It is spot-on for my tastes, even if I usually leave the sweetener out of Wayne's other recipes. Apparently it took him six months to develop it, and it shows.
> 
> Yogurts are so tricky. I tried Wayne's yogurt base and didn't like it much. I am tempted to put them in the same category as coffees and chocolates, i.e. something I love irl but won't vape. skiddlz has been shilling Flv Greek Yogurt for a while, I may give that a go. I don't want a sour yogurt, more a supermarket type like those little Nutriday tubs. Cap Creamy is favoured for that application but I don't really like it. On the other hand, someone was saying that yogurts need to be sour. If you want a sweet type, you might as well go with a cream. I think that's my problem. So Vienna and Cream Fresh will probably end up being my 'yogurt'.


For me the yogurt in skiddlz Lime Yogurt is certainly not sour at all. Different for sure. CAP Creamy and the like, I could not really taste anything yogurt like. I see many use a combination of FLV with FA, e.g. notcharlesmanson has this base, which he says can take any fruit without having to tweak the base.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Glytch (30/7/17)

Andre said:


> For me the yogurt in skiddlz Lime Yogurt is certainly not sour at all. Different for sure. CAP Creamy and the like, I could not really taste anything yogurt like. I see many use a combination of FLV with FA, e.g. notcharlesmanson has this base, which he says can take any fruit without having to tweak the base.



I mixed ENYAWREKLAW's Strawberry Yoghurt recipe for myself and two friends. They both loved it but I got a very bitter, sour, bile, vomit taste for CAP Creamy Yoghurt at 5% in that recipe. Tested it in a RDA and RTA and no change. Actually wanted to puke it was so bad. Tried it at different intervals but not positive change.

Anyone else get this for CAP Creamy Yoghurt? Would love a yoghurt vape. Mixed some SLime Yoghurt (also ENYAWREKLAW) which uses CAP Greek Yoghurt. So hoping that turns out better.


----------



## RichJB (30/7/17)

I didn't get the butyric acid vomit taste, I just got a somewhat sour and not very appealing vape from Cap Creamy. Flv Greek seems to be the way to go. I just don't know that I'm that crazy about yogurt vapes to try it, heh.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Glytch (30/7/17)

Been reading a lot on JF Sweet Strawberry which apparently is great even for people, like me, who can't taste strawberry easily. Ordered some a while a go but never got around to mixing with it so made a point of doing so this weekend.

Mixed up the following ENYAWREKLAW recipes:

Clapton Crunch - great in my RDA. Not a fan of it in tanks. The berry fades too fast and left with a dry tasting juice so I vape this soon after 2 weeks steeping is done.
Strawberry Marshmallow Cereal Milk - A great recipe. Love everything about it. Creamy, fruity, sweet, milky. 100ml of the original and 100ml with JF Sweet Strawberry instead of TFA Strawberry Ripe. I was meant to sub the JF at 3% but ended up with 4% by mistake.
SLime Yoghurt - desperate for a decent yoghurt
Bronuts - mixed this for a friend a while back and it tasted good as a shake and vape. Not a big fan of chocolate so only mixed 50ml to try for a while. Didn't have CAP Choc Glazed Doughnut so subbed in TFA Double Choc Clear at 4% and CAP Glazed Doughnut at 2%
Misty - 50ml out of curiosity. Like I said I wanted a berry vape and this had some interesting berries in in. I don't really dig Fuji Apple because it tastes like sweetened Apple Juice but this recipe is meant to be a juice box recipe so hoping it'll be true to it stated profile
Vanilla Ice Cream with Strawberry Syrup - needed something simple to try out with JF Sweet Strawberry.

Forest Blaster - been craving a berry vape and when @Andre posted the recipe it immediately seemed to tick all my boxes. Took a gamble and mixed a full 100ml
Aftermath (modified) - this has been in my rotation for a while now. Can't get enough of it. First time I mixed it I hated the CAP Glazed Doughnut at 3.5% and TFA Sweetner at 2%. With the help of @Sickboy77 dropped both way down and upped the VBICC and Berry Cereal Crunch.

As an aside, I had a paper cut and got some nicotine in it. NOT FUN! I'll use gloves next time I have an open wound on my hand.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Gonzilla (30/7/17)

Another Blueberry Glazed Doughnut @RichJB mentioned this last night, was missing the FA wOw but SlashaLO said I could drop it out.
Blue Bird Remix Blueberry cheesecake with a cereal crust sounded interesting. It's been long enough since that Wahoo mix that I think I can stand TFA Berry Crunch again
Blue Donut Holes Had the ingredients out already and wanted to taste the profile with the Wild/Bilberry combo from Rage's BB Creamcake which I've been enjoying.
Peek in Pie Peacan Pie is another nostalgic flavor for me and it popped up in my "what can I mix" list on ATF
Dunkaroos Mixed it up with INW Shisha Vanilla subbed for the Holy Vanilla as per @RichJB and @Rude Rudi 

Also made up a larger bottle of Rhodonite as I've kieshed my 30ml tester.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB (31/7/17)

Thanks for the heads-up on Rage's Blueberry Creamcake, @Gonzilla, I'll try that once I have bottles again. I'm going to have Slasha's doughnuts coming out of my ears for the next few weeks, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (31/7/17)

RichJB said:


> Funfetti might not be in your zone as it's a typically sweet iced birthday cake. It is spot-on for my tastes, even if I usually leave the sweetener out of Wayne's other recipes. Apparently it took him six months to develop it, and it shows.
> 
> Yogurts are so tricky. I tried Wayne's yogurt base and didn't like it much. I am tempted to put them in the same category as coffees and chocolates, i.e. something I love irl but won't vape. skiddlz has been shilling Flv Greek Yogurt for a while, I may give that a go. I don't want a sour yogurt, more a supermarket type like those little Nutriday tubs. Cap Creamy is favoured for that application but I don't really like it. On the other hand, someone was saying that yogurts need to be sour. If you want a sweet type, you might as well go with a cream. I think that's my problem. So Vienna and Cream Fresh will probably end up being my 'yogurt'.


Have you tried this one yet? Sweet, vanilla'ish with only a bit of tang, not the sourness I tried to get away from:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/working-on-a-new-yogurt-base.t39809/

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## RichJB (31/7/17)

I'll give that a try, thanks @aktorsyl. 1% Cap Creamy is the sort of level I can live with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (31/7/17)

RichJB said:


> I'll give that a try, thanks @aktorsyl. 1% Cap Creamy is the sort of level I can live with.


Curious to hear your thoughts after the steep 
At the moment I'm still trying to perfect a pineapple yogurt. Can't imagine a rougher challenge, actually. Pineapple doesn't want to sit in a yogurt. But I'll whip it into shape yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (31/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Curious to hear your thoughts after the steep
> At the moment I'm still trying to perfect a pineapple yogurt. Can't imagine a rougher challenge, actually. Pineapple doesn't want to sit in a yogurt. But I'll whip it into shape yet.


Which pineapple are you using? All the one's I've tried are too artificial. Only one I still need to order is CAP Golden Pineapple.


----------



## Andre (31/7/17)

Glytch said:


> Which pineapple are you using? All the one's I've tried are too artificial. Only one I still need to order is CAP Golden Pineapple.


Have you tried INW Pineapple? Weak, but good. See many use it with a touch of CAP Golden Pineapple.


----------



## Glytch (31/7/17)

Andre said:


> Have you tried INW Pineapple? Weak, but good. See many use it with a touch of CAP Golden Pineapple.



Tried it but not with another pineapple. Will give it a go once I get some CAP Golden

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (31/7/17)

A relatively quiet week for me as a make my way through my sizable juice stash!! Been working on a new recipe and very pleased with the outcome:

Duck Sauce Cookies A wonderfully rich orange glaze, generously spooned over a hot, oven baked cookie.
Chilled Orange My own recipe - just a nice chilled orange vape - nice and simple but tasty AF
Forbidden Fruit | Cherry - Raspberry - Apple - A fantastic use of INW Cherries
Melon Mix - A great use for FLW Wild Melon, allowing it to be the star of the show!
Milk Cake (Live Mixing) - A Pound Cake with Sweet Frosting by Wayne

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (31/7/17)

Glytch said:


> Which pineapple are you using? All the one's I've tried are too artificial. Only one I still need to order is CAP Golden Pineapple.


All of them. Literally.
I'll get to a winning combination eventually

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (31/7/17)

I'm interested in Inw's new Raw Pineapple. I haven't found any reviews for it but curious to see how they changed the OG Inw Pineapple.


----------



## Caveman (31/7/17)

Glytch said:


> Tried it but not with another pineapple. Will give it a go once I get some CAP Golden


All pineapples have been a miss for me. Only INW I haven't tried, I've given up on them

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl (31/7/17)

Caveman said:


> All pineapples have been a miss for me. Only INW I haven't tried, I've given up on them
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Layering CAP Golden Pineapple and TFA Juicy Pineapple (in a 4:1 ratio) works "okay". Each on their own is pretty bad, though.


----------



## method1 (31/7/17)

RichJB said:


> I'm interested in Inw's new Raw Pineapple. I haven't found any reviews for it but curious to see how they changed the OG Inw Pineapple.



Not sure in what world a raw pineapple has a touch of mint, almond and anise!

Not a bad flavour imo but def not aptly named!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (31/7/17)

Thanks @method1, it sounds intriguing but not the plain pineapple I want. The name is also odd. I mean, it's not like Inw's other pineapple offerings were cooked. But then it's Inw so a degree of wackiness goes with the territory.


----------



## aktorsyl (31/7/17)

RichJB said:


> Thanks @method1, it sounds intriguing but not the plain pineapple I want. The name is also odd. I mean, it's not like Inw's other pineapple offerings were cooked. But then it's Inw so a degree of wackiness goes with the territory.


Remember to pretty much mix ethyl maltol in with any pineapple you try. Without it, it's bland a.f.
Seems it's one of those flavours that's just too hard to nail. Like carrot.


----------



## RichJB (31/7/17)

I have been quite happy with Inw Pineapple. It's not totally realistic but I'm not sure I want realistic. Real pineapple is acidic as hell. With many fruit-only mixes, my mouth feels raw after vaping them, hence my tendency to do fruit desserts and bakeries rather than pure fruit mixes which I find thin and astringent. So a somewhat candied pineapple is fine for me. Same deal with the yogurts we were talking about. Do I really want a vape that is as sour as an authentic Greek yogurt?


----------



## Glytch (31/7/17)

RichJB said:


> I have been quite happy with Inw Pineapple. It's not totally realistic but I'm not sure I want realistic. Real pineapple is acidic as hell. With many fruit-only mixes, my mouth feels raw after vaping them, hence my tendency to do fruit desserts and bakeries rather than pure fruit mixes which I find thin and astringent. So a somewhat candied pineapple is fine for me. Same deal with the yogurts we were talking about. Do I really want a vape that is as sour as an authentic Greek yogurt?



Good point here. Never heard anyone complain about the lack of bromine flavour in their pineapple. I think that's my complaint with the CAP Creamy Yoghurt. I hate plain yoghurt without tonnes of sugar in real life.


----------



## Andre (31/7/17)

RichJB said:


> Do I really want a vape that is as sour as an authentic Greek yogurt?


Must be a Double Cream Greek Yogurt!


----------



## aktorsyl (31/7/17)

RichJB said:


> I have been quite happy with Inw Pineapple. It's not totally realistic but I'm not sure I want realistic. Real pineapple is acidic as hell. With many fruit-only mixes, my mouth feels raw after vaping them, hence my tendency to do fruit desserts and bakeries rather than pure fruit mixes which I find thin and astringent. So a somewhat candied pineapple is fine for me. Same deal with the yogurts we were talking about. Do I really want a vape that is as sour as an authentic Greek yogurt?


I'm with you there. I mix 0.5% FA Cream Fresh in with any fruit mix I have. At half a percent, it doesn't impart a creamy flavour but does shave off the harsh fruit notes.

Interestingly enough, other fruit can fill that function too. For instance, FA Banana can break TFA Watermelon's harshness very nicely without adding any cream. And it starts doing that at levels that you can't detect by taste yet..


----------



## RichJB (31/7/17)

I believe that just a drop of MTS Vape Wizard also helps to round out harsh edges in fruits. I have a whole bottle of it and won't be using it in anything else so... I think Oba Oba could serve much the same function. I believe skiddlz also adds a drop or two of Inw Eucalyptus Mint to fruits, although that is more to perk them up than to cut the harshness.


----------



## aktorsyl (31/7/17)

RichJB said:


> I believe that just a drop of MTS Vape Wizard also helps to round out harsh edges in fruits. I have a whole bottle of it and won't be using it in anything else so... I think Oba Oba could serve much the same function. I believe skiddlz also adds a drop or two of Inw Eucalyptus Mint to fruits, although that is more to perk them up than to cut the harshness.


I find Vape Wizard and Smooth to both completely destroy the flavour I have in my mixes. That said, I haven't tried it in that low a quantity - usually at 0.4% - 0.6%.


----------



## RichJB (31/7/17)

Yeah, it's a "one drop per 30ml" type of concentrate. So one bottle lasts a lifetime.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caveman (31/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I'm with you there. I mix 0.5% FA Cream Fresh in with any fruit mix I have. At half a percent, it doesn't impart a creamy flavour but does shave off the harsh fruit notes.
> 
> Interestingly enough, other fruit can fill that function too. For instance, FA Banana can break TFA Watermelon's harshness very nicely without adding any cream. And it starts doing that at levels that you can't detect by taste yet..


I add INW cactus to every fruit mix I make. 1 drop per 10/20ml. I haven't used EM in ages. TFA vanilla swirl also works well for rounding out fruits.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Comrad Juju (1/8/17)

Tried mixing a while back and I actually like the flavor. Needs a few tweaks 

Grape on the inhale and peach on the exhale any suggestions to make it a bit sweeter ?

Current mix:

Grape candy (TPA) 8%
Peach (juicy) (TPA) 10%
Cap vanilla 1%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (3/8/17)

I'm quite proud of my first set of mixes ever!






Thanks to everyone that got me started on this. Like I needed another black hole to throw my time and money at

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## RichJB (3/8/17)

And now you have the hardest wait in vaping ever - letting the juices steep without vaping them immediately. But if you plan ahead, it's a one-time thing. It's good that you mixed quite a bit of juice. If you mix up your next batches well before you've finished this batch, they will have had time to steep by the time you vape them. Staying ahead of the curve in that way means that you will have optimally steeped juices all the time and never need to fret about reducing your steep time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (3/8/17)

RichJB said:


> And now you have the hardest wait in vaping ever - letting the juices steep without vaping them immediately. But if you plan ahead, it's a one-time thing. It's good that you mixed quite a bit of juice. If you mix up your next batches well before you've finished this batch, they will have had time to steep by the time you vape them. Staying ahead of the curve in that way means that you will have optimally steeped juices all the time and never need to fret about reducing your steep time.


Of course you mean wait after having a hit of each juice  I just could not resist.
I shall let them steep and mix another batch at an appropriate time to try and minimize the wait.
Luckily I still have a ton of juices to keep me occupied while I wait


----------



## RichJB (3/8/17)

Yeah, a taster is required.  But give them each a couple of weeks minimum, the wait is well worth it.

As long as you keep ahead of the curve, you will never need to speed steep. I can never understand mixers who need juices to steep quickly. If I have ingredients and bottles, I mix. A couple of months ago, I went though a hiatus as I had too many juices, it was taking me six months to get to vaping a juice after mixing it. I avoided mixing for more than a month and managed to whittle my steeping cupboard stock down to just a couple of bottles. Then I started mixing again. A couple of weeks later, I now have 45 juices in my steeping cupboard again. And I'll only get around to them in a while because I have another 34 on my desk. I just can't understand how anybody who mixes can have nothing to vape and thus needs a shake-n-vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl (3/8/17)

TheV said:


> Of course you mean wait after having a hit of each juice  I just could not resist.
> I shall let them steep and mix another batch at an appropriate time to try and minimize the wait.
> Luckily I still have a ton of juices to keep me occupied while I wait


As for the mixes you got now, Waternana is great after 24 hours. Blu'Addy Yogurt is fine after 48, but best after 4-5 days.
Do yourself a favour and make notes on each recipe at each tasting. 0-day (right after mixing), 1 day, 3 days, 7 days, etc. It helps a lot to figure out the optimal steep times. You might identify some deceptive mixes too. Let me copy/paste my notes on my Blueberry Muffin:

Day 0: Blueberry dominates, vanilla and cake in the background but definitely there. Sucralose needs to come down on next mix.

Day 3: The muffin notes now quite evident, blueberry dimmed a tiny bit. Very well-balanced, note for future: increase blueberry extra by half %.

Day 5: Wait WTF...?

Day 5: Recipe rated 0/5.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV (3/8/17)

RichJB said:


> Yeah, a taster is required.  But give them each a couple of weeks minimum, the wait is well worth it.
> 
> As long as you keep ahead of the curve, you will never need to speed steep. I can never understand mixers who need juices to steep quickly. If I have ingredients and bottles, I mix. A couple of months ago, I went though a hiatus as I had too many juices, it was taking me six months to get to vaping a juice after mixing it. I avoided mixing for more than a month and managed to whittle my steeping cupboard stock down to just a couple of bottles. Then I started mixing again. A couple of weeks later, I now have 45 juices in my steeping cupboard again. And I'll only get around to them in a while because I have another 34 on my desk. I just can't understand how anybody who mixes can have nothing to vape and thus needs a shake-n-vape.


Wow Rich, that is some serious stock you are keeping there. But it is as you say, you are never left without anything to vape and you even have to take a break from mixing from time to time. I'm sure it will take a little while to find my stride but I shall get there for sure. Maybe end up with 3 lanes. Recipes I know I like, the regulars. Recipes I'm keen to try. The experiments, who knows what you are going to get.


----------



## TheV (3/8/17)

aktorsyl said:


> As for the mixes you got now, Waternana is great after 24 hours. Blu'Addy Yogurt is fine after 48, but best after 4-5 days.
> Do yourself a favour and make notes on each recipe at each tasting. 0-day (right after mixing), 1 day, 3 days, 7 days, etc. It helps a lot to figure out the optimal steep times. You might identify some deceptive mixes too. Let me copy/paste my notes on my Blueberry Muffin:
> 
> Day 0: Blueberry dominates, vanilla and cake in the background but definitely there. Sucralose needs to come down on next mix.
> ...


Haha thanks for the heads up. Looking forward to the evaluating experience.
I'm writing the "optimal" steep time on the side of the label but will definitely make my own notes as I test.
I will definitely need to get some extra bottles though. That is for sure!


----------



## aktorsyl (3/8/17)

TheV said:


> Haha thanks for the heads up. Looking forward to the evaluating experience.
> I'm writing the "optimal" steep time on the side of the label but will definitely make my own notes as I test.
> I will definitely need to get some extra bottles though. That is for sure!


I should've warned you beforehand... that Waternana bottle? It's now a permanent watermelon juice bottle.
That watermelon does NOT wash out  I had it through the dishwasher, soaked it in hot soap water, rinsed it, repeated it 3 times, no luck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV (3/8/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I should've warned you beforehand... that Waternana bottle? It's now a permanent watermelon juice bottle.
> That watermelon does NOT wash out  I had it through the dishwasher, soaked it in hot soap water, rinsed it, repeated it 3 times, no luck.


That is cool. I can definitely see myself making more of that stuff! It is quite nice. Day 0 testers, Doug's Awesome Sauce takes the cake though. Delicious!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (3/8/17)

TheV said:


> That is cool. I can definitely see myself making more of that stuff! It is quite nice. Day 0 testers, Doug's Awesome Sauce takes the cake though. Delicious!


No arguments there, it's bloody good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zandernwn (5/8/17)

R&R how I love me time





Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Andre (7/8/17)

*Funfetti* is not nearly as sweet as I thought it would be @RichJB. When I started vaping it at the beginning of the weekend I found FA Joy to be a bit overpowering, but this morning it is perfectly integrated. I guess a full 7 day steep is a must - mine mixed on 31 July 2017. Anyhow, I like it and can appreciate that it is a non-fatiguing juice. Will keep it in my arsenal for sure.

A juice I like a lot, which gives me the same vibe as Funfetti, is Boogenshizzle's Fried Ice Cream. He/she removed the recipe from ELR, but someone saved it here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (7/8/17)

Andre said:


> *Funfetti* is not nearly as sweet as I thought it would be @RichJB. When I started vaping it at the beginning of the weekend I found FA Joy to be a bit overpowering, but this morning it is perfectly integrated. I guess a full 7 day steep is a must - mine mixed on 31 July 2017. Anyhow, I like it and can appreciate that it is a non-fatiguing juice. Will keep it in my arsenal for sure.
> 
> A juice I like a lot, which gives me the same vibe as Funfetti, is Boogenshizzle's Fried Ice Cream. He/she removed the recipe from ELR, but someone saved it here.



I like Funfetti. The flavour profile is spot on. I have small kids and I love kiddies birthday cake and that's exactly what Funfetti tastes like. It's not an ADV for me but it certainly is spot-on for an after-dinner vape and goes well with a good espresso to balance the sweetness with some nice chocolatey coffee bitterness.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (7/8/17)

Andre said:


> A juice I like a lot, which gives me the same vibe as Funfetti, is Boogenshizzle's Fried Ice Cream. He/she removed the recipe from ELR, but someone saved it here.


This is one I definitely want to try sometime...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tanja (7/8/17)

Some feedback on some of the juices I made for the first time (about 2 weeks ago)...

Aftermath - A blueberry doughnut - Quite spot on... Will I make it again... I'm not sure... I don't know if I like it all that much... It's not bad... but I can't call it great either...
Banana Moon Pie - I really do like this... I get more of a thick banana milkshake though... But will definitely be making this one again... 
Boardwalk - I haven't tested this one yet...
Papa Smurf - Still to test as well...
Strawberry Pecan Roll - Not bad... I quite like it... Also not absolutely amazing though... But I might just make it again... 
Jungle Cookies - I like it! A bit of a zoo biscuit flavour... But I almost want to say I get more of a lemon cream biscuit from it... whatever it is... I will definitely be making it again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RichJB (7/8/17)

Good to hear, @Andre. I usually steep mine anything up to three months and it holds up really well. Overall I prefer Simply Cannoli but, wow, it's close. Wayne took a LOT of time with Funfetti and said it almost drove him mad getting the right balance in it But I'm glad he persevered. A lesser recipe developer would just have released a half-baked version (pun intended).

I'll definitely try Boogenshizzle's when I get Cap Cereal 27. That concentrate has become the new FA Meringue. It's in _everything_ currently, heh. I have so many recipes for it I'm seriously considering getting a 30ml.

Ice creams seem to be all the rage again which suits me fine. Just load stuff up with VBIC and I'm game. Here's another Fried Ice Cream, this time by Sinesiom. Oooh and look - Cereal 27!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (10/8/17)

Tanja said:


> Some feedback on some of the juices I made for the first time (about 2 weeks ago)...
> 
> Jungle Cookies - I like it! A bit of a zoo biscuit flavour... But I almost want to say I get more of a lemon cream biscuit from it... whatever it is... I will definitely be making it again!



Thanks Tanja, Was waiting for this feedback. Need to order me the required concentrates and get mixing. Like the owner of the recipe said, it still needs work. I will make the standard recipe to see how it tastes and perhaps make some small changes i feel is needed. 

With ZOOB, i also get more of a slight lemon cream taste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (10/8/17)

StompieZA said:


> Thanks Tanja, Was waiting for this feedback. Need to order me the required concentrates and get mixing. Like the owner of the recipe said, it still needs work. I will make the standard recipe to see how it tastes and perhaps make some small changes i feel is needed.
> 
> With ZOOB, i also get more of a slight lemon cream taste


You won't regret it!

Then again... I have weird taste buds  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## moonunit (10/8/17)

Tanja said:


> Some feedback on some of the juices I made for the first time /snip
> 
> Jungle Cookies - I like it! A bit of a zoo biscuit flavour... But I almost want to say I get more of a lemon cream biscuit from it... whatever it is... I will definitely be making it again!



Hi @Tanja

Thanks for the feedback, the recipe on ATF is on its 3rd revision. Added some EM and this has done exactly what I wanted it to do, round everything off and tone done the Lemon high notes. It seems to be decent after 2 weeks, with biscuit notes taking the foreground.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonunit (10/8/17)

Someone mention deep fried ice cream, this must be the 30th revision, https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/57379#batter_balls_by_moonunit 

I mix it up as staple, but please post some feedback should you give it a try.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (10/8/17)

moonunit said:


> Hi @Tanja
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, the recipe on ATF is on its 3rd revision. Added some EM and this has done exactly what I wanted it to do, round everything off and tone done the Lemon high notes. It seems to be decent after 2 weeks, with biscuit notes taking the foreground.
> 
> ...


Oohhhh thanks... I will try the changes out!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (10/8/17)

Looks good @moonunit although I have First Rule x5 so I can't mix it or will have to sub heavily. I am, however, enjoying your Peppermint Crisp Tart. Good job with that one!

First Rule is becoming increasingly problematic with all the new lines coming out. I have enough concentrates now, getting more will just lead to greater spoilage as I can't use them up quickly enough. So I'm limiting myself to the big five of FA, TFA, Cap, FW and Inw. For the other lines, I'll just get the odd standouts in the range. Like for DIYFS, there is no reason to get anything other than Holy Vanilla and Holy RY4. And even Holy RY4 isn't necessary. I was chatting to a recipe developer who used it recently and he said to just use TFA, it's much the same. Come to think of it, even Holy Vanilla isn't necessary. I've subbed with Shisha Vanilla in some recipes and the results have been great.

As I use up concentrates, I may replace with another brand. For eg, once my FA Cinnamon Ceylon is finished, I'll replace with Flv Rich Cinnamon. That will allow me to refine my flavour stash without adding greatly to the number of concentrates I have. Everybody is raving about the Flv tobaccos but I don't vape tobaccos all that often and I already have around 15 FA and Inw tobaccos which are barely used after a year. So getting more is just crazy at this point.

It also means I'm subbing more. If it's not the same, it's not the same. It's vapour, a bottle vanishes into thin air after a few days. If it isn't precisely 100% spot-on exactly what the recipe developer created, I'm sure I'll survive. If I eat a steak, it doesn't kill me that it's not _exactly_ how Gordon Ramsay prepares it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## GregF (12/8/17)

Working on a Toblerone type thing using @Andre Andre's Mate as a base, without the mint and menthol.
Off the bat it doesnt taste too bad but I will let it sit for a few days before I make up my mind.
Yup believe it or not I have learnt to let things steep

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/8/17)

Gonzilla said:


> Another Blueberry Glazed Doughnut @RichJB mentioned this last night, was missing the FA wOw but SlashaLO said I could drop it out.
> Blue Bird Remix Blueberry cheesecake with a cereal crust sounded interesting. It's been long enough since that Wahoo mix that I think I can stand TFA Berry Crunch again
> Blue Donut Holes Had the ingredients out already and wanted to taste the profile with the Wild/Bilberry combo from Rage's BB Creamcake which I've been enjoying.
> Peek in Pie Peacan Pie is another nostalgic flavor for me and it popped up in my "what can I mix" list on ATF
> ...



Ahhh...Dankaroos is absolute biscuit heaven. I, by accident, topped up my RDTA for me road trip with Dunkaroos in the tank which contained God Milk. The combo was surprisingly good! A cinnamon strawberry cookie! Yum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/8/17)

I was away for more than a week but had a fruitful session this afternoon - too much fomo!

Forest Blaster - a delicious berry vape...'nuff said
Lushice - a restock of this simple chilled PUR Watermelon
The Real: Strawberry Cheesecake - subbed the base with PUR - fantastic!
Pecan Tart - I've been after a good Pecan pie for a while - I hope this one does the trick...
Creme de Orange - a restock of one of my top 3 juices. I sub the Cap vanilla custard with 2.5 INW custard (which steeps in 3 days!)
Brown Butter Ice Cream - heard very good things about this and the original below
BBIC Brown Butta ice cream - saw this on DoD live mixing and could not wait to get home to mix this baby up!
Mama J's Game Over Custard - believed to be (one of) the best custard recipes around - a bit of a departure from the regular custard recipes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Zaffer (14/8/17)

hey guys can some one help me out with a speckled eggs recipe please  will compensate you

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (15/8/17)

I have my first three mixes busy steeping at the moment. The wait is already killing me and it has not even been a week yet.
My first batch was an attempt at a blvk unidew clone, so a strawberry and honeydew melon mix. I tried it out as a shake and vape, decided to steep it after as I was not too sure on the flavour just yet.

The second one is a strawberry cheesecake milkshake, smells amazing so far, but have not tried it at all, this has been steeping for 5 days so far.
And my third mix is a strawberry custard sugar cookie (the mrs choose the flavours for this, so it is more her mix than mine), this has only been steeping for a day now.

All of them went though the magnetic mixer at 70 degrees for 4 hours. I suppose now it is more of a wait and see.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (22/8/17)

I've been enjoying Cereally Easy Loops and Simple Sugar Cookie (<- all credits go to these guys!)
I thought they would work quite well together so I made this:

MLC (My Lemon Cookie)
--------------------------------
4% Sugar Cookie v2 (CAP)
2% Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP)
2% Bavarian Cream (TFA)
2% Fruit Rings (FW)

Gonna give this one 2 weeks in the cupboard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (22/8/17)

You won't go wrong with skiddlz and ID10-T's stuff. I want to mix up something with ID10-T's Daveberry trinity:
2% FA Red Touch Strawberry
3% Inw Shisha Strawberry
1.5% JF Sweet Strawberry

That apparently is *the* bomb strawb combo. I like several strawb combos but have never found *the one* for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## TheV (22/8/17)

RichJB said:


> You won't go wrong with skiddlz and ID10-T's stuff. I want to mix up something with ID10-T's Daveberry trinity:
> 2% FA Red Touch Strawberry
> 3% Inw Shisha Strawberry
> 1.5% JF Sweet Strawberry
> ...


Oh this sounds interesting. I'd be interested in hearing your feedback when you give it a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (24/8/17)

I'm on a bit of an apple kick atm. Some months back I restocked FA Fuji and realised this week that I still haven't finished the first bottle, let alone started the second. So after a bit of ATF digging, I came up with:
Strapple Crisp, subbing the JF Fuji with FA.
Applescotch an apple butterscotch 'dirtied' by RY4 Double and Soho.
Jack My Strap-on, hashslingingslashur's adaption of ID10-T's classic Strap-on but with TFA Jackfruit added.
Horchapple, an apple horchata mix.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lawrence A (27/8/17)

I'd like to preface this post with an apology, because I never really followed proper etiquette when initially copying some recipes off the net (before I had even found this forum) and so for some of the mixes below, I can't remember exactly where I got the initial recipe from, and so can't give credit to the original mixers. I had a word doc with a bunch of ingredients and no recipe names or authors dumped in there. 

I hope if some of you more experienced mixers know what the source recipe was, you will be prepared to help me link those back into this post. 

Again, my apologies...and going forward I now know what is needed.

So.... a little background into my DIY (and vaping journey in general) to date.

I initially purchased a Eleaf Pico with a Melo III tank as a kit and it's the only device I have used since my last stinkie on the 9th Jan this year. I know that I have been missing out on flavor opportunity, but I had come into vaping with a clear mindset to NOT get sucked into the whole hardware side of things. I just wanted to stop smoking, with a decent taste at a decent price. The Pico has done that for me, till now, but more on that later.

I started trying out commercial juices and whilst there were some successes, there were a lot I didn't like and I quickly realized that it would be cheaper to DIY, even with some of the wastage one initially goes through with choosing random flavors that hardly get used, or making recipes that are just yuk. 

I stared at 6mg, quickly dropped to 3mg and then started my own mixing at 3mg and in the last month or so have gone down to 2,5mg. I have been using Prime Nic 36mg nicotine and have not had any funny tastes or other issues. Mix by weight and am growing my list of flavors each month, with about 50 in stock so far.

My absolute favorite commercial juice (that I had tried anyway) was Milklab's Hakkaberry https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/milk-lab/products/hakaberry and so as my own little project, I am trying to remix it myself - maybe one day if I ever get close, I'll share my take on the remix - but I have a long way to go and a lot to learn, so I shall save myself the embarrassment for now LOL.

I obviously stumbled across DIY or DIE on Youtube and have learnt a lot from Wayne. I've learnt a lot too from the regular contributors in this sub-forum too like @RichJB , @Rude Rudi , @Andre , @aktorsyl to name a few (I am sure I am missing out some, no offence) and am really enjoying the whole process so far. I like being able to better tweak things to your liking and the cost saving is obviously significant too.

In alphabetical order I have mixed up the following:

Somewhere in one of Wayne's DIY or DIE Youtube videos he mentioned 
FW Apple Green @12% 
Sucralose 2% (I used TFA Sweetener instead at the same %)
I tried it, and it reminded me of one of those Apple Flavored Fizz Pops (minus the sherbert inside), but it also seemed a bit harsh and too sweet.

I then remixed it 
Apple Green FW @12% 
Sweetener TFA 0.5% 
Dairy Milk TFA 0.6%
Marshmallow TFA 1,4%
This seemed less harsh and although not quite as much like an Apple Fizzpop anymore, it was 'better' for me.

I then came to learn that FW Apple Green has a fair amount of sugar in it, and so if I remix this again, I think I will probably reduce its % to something even lower.

One day my niece was with me and happened to be smelling my very limited collection of flavours and suggested a berry and vanilla juice. This is what I came up with.

*Berrynilla 60/40 3mg steep 7 days*
French Vanilla Deluxe TFA 4%
Berrymix TFA 3%
Blueberry Wild TFA 1%
Vanilla Swirl TFA 1%

*Carnage 60/40 3mg steep 7 days*
I took inspiration from this recipe http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1575035/ANML CARNAGE (95% Accurate!)
Apple Green FW @1% 
Red Licorice TFA 2% <--- it's what I had in stock and seems like it would be too strong at 5%
Sweet Strawberry CAP 2% <-- I have no idea why I never mixed this at the 4% in the original mix - in hindsight I should have LOL
Sweetener TFA 0,5%
I quite like it but even at 2% the red licorice is overpowering everything else in my opinion. If/when I remix this again I'll probably try it at 0,25% or 0,5% and build up from there if necessary, 

*Custard Fcuk *(that was the name it had on the net, I swear) *steep 21 days*
Bavarian Cream TFA 3%
Cream Fresh FA 0,5%
Dragon Fruit TFA 2%
Marshmallow FA 2%
Vanilla Custard CAP v1 5%
It's just finished a 3 week steep and I haven't tasted it as yet.

I don't recall where I came across this one, but think it was in a flavour note in reddit maybe?
Mixing Kiwi Double with Toasted Marshmallow for a 'Unique but nice' taste.

I had no clue what % to mix so tried to make some *Kiwimallow* *60/40 3mg steep 7 days*
Kiwi Double TFA 4.5%
Toasted Marshmallow TFA 3%
I tasted it after 3 days and think there is too much toasted marshmallow. I haven't tried it again. But will at some point.

Then I tried my own concoction trying to get use the red licorice I had in stock so came up with *Licorice Clouds* *60/40 3mg steep 7 days*
Berry Mix TFA 3%
Red Licorice TFA 2%
Marshmallow TFA 0.75%

Another of my concoctions trying to get a nice Lychee vape so I called this Lychee Punch, cos I didn't know what else to call it. I have since come across Cactus INW which I believe adds the wetness that a drink should have, so I will be remixing this soon to incorporate this flavor 
*Lychee Punch* *60/40 3mg steep 7 days*
Lychee TFA 10%
Kiwi Double TFA 3%
Tanger Mandarin FA 1%
Orange Concentrate FA 0.6%
Sweetener TFA 1%
It's ok but I get a strong throat hit. I suspect it is the Mandarin?

Then I mixed up a *Mango Cream* *60/40 3mg steep 7 days*
Sweet Mango CAP 2%
Cream Fresh FA 1.5%
Vanilla Swirl TFA 1.5%
Orange Concentrate FA 0.2%
Tanger Mandarin 0.1%
It's quite nice but I think the Sweet Mango is probably too high a percentage and I subsequently came across some notes on reddit (I think) stating how the CAP version is very overripe, which I would agree with. The Mango flavor needs to be rounded out somehow, but I still need to figure that out.

*Mint White Chocolate 60/40 3mg steep 7 days*
White Chocolate FW 4%
Peppermint CAP 2%
Marshmallow FA 1%
Sweetener TFA 1,5%
I really like this but I am sure it could be improved upon.

*Pear and Caramel Pie 60/40 3mg steep 28 days*
Banana FA 0.5%
Biscuit INW 1%
Brown Sugar TFA 0.5%
Caramel TFA 1.5%
Cheesecake (Graham Crust) TFA 3%
Cream Fresh FA 2%
Pear Candy TFA 4% <---- this was a definite sub - I think the original recipe called for FA Pear?
This stuff is super yummy - I really hope I can remember who had the original recipe because they deserve some credit for it

*Sugar Cookie 60/40 3mg steep 21 days*
Sugar Cookie CAP v2 4%
Vanilla Custard CAP v1 8%
Nom nom nom...

*Sword Of Truth 60/40 3mg steep (7 +7) days*
Banana Cream TFA 0,35%
Coconut Xtra TFA 1% <---- um. no....just don't.....its far too overpowering... the next mix will need a drastic reduction in this % 
Honeydew II TFA 1%
Orange Cream TFA 0.3%
Strawberries and Cream TFA 0.5%
Strawberry Ripe TFA 4%
Sweet Cream TFA 0.5%
Toasted Marshmallow TFA 0.5%
Vanilla Custard CAP v2 1.2%
Vanilla Swirl TFA 0.5%

You are supposed to mix everything except the Strawberry Ripe and Honeydew and let it steep for a week, then add those last 2 ingredients and let it steep for another week, which I did. Its has potential but the Coconut is killing it.

So at the moment I have enough e-liquid in stock to keep me going and have definitely found a few out of the above that I see developing into ADV's for me. My real issue at the moment though is it is time to upgrade the hardware. Its just not practical trying to DIY with my current hardware set up.

I need something more conducive to efficient and effective flavour testing - I guess a dripper of sorts, but as mentioned already, I know diddly squat about the hardware side of things. I will put a post up in the relevant section on the forum looking for some guidance in this regard.

So that's my bit and again, sorry for not being able to link back to the original recipes.... won't happen again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/8/17)

Thanks for sharing @Lawrence A - very interesting to read. I will start along this journey in October once I have collected my orders in SA. Good to note that I should keep track of the recipe source - I have been doing the same with the once that I have collected so far to try. Better go back and start looking to reference



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (27/8/17)

Sword of Truth is, I think, a BotBoy recipe.

The Kiwi and Marshmallow one seems to be an adaptation of coop34's Kiwi Bourbon. He realised that Toasted Marshmallow works really well with TFA Kentucky Bourbon and with Kiwifruit flavours. So he just put all three together.

The Sugar Cookie is ID10-T's.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GregF (27/8/17)

Thanks for the share @Lawrence A nice read.
I am more of a tobacco fan so cant comment too much on your list but will mention White Mate by @Andre if you are looking to replace that minty white chocolate recipe.
That and Andres Mate are probably the only two juices that break my tobacco routine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (27/8/17)

Ok... So my mixing for this month is done! I think it's enough for now... 

My list for this month...

Apple Buttah - A first time for me... A Cinnamon Apple Butter... Will give feedback once I've tried it...
Banana Moon Pie - I absolutely love this banana vape and had to make it again!
Blapplebean Ice Cream - Another first try... A blueberry apple ice cream... who knows?
Boosted - I love this one! Regularly make it... A strawberry cheesecake type flavour...
Butter Pecan Custard - Also one of my favourites and regularly in rotation...
*Cannoli* - Also a first try... I cannot remember where I found this recipe... so here it is...
CAP New York Cheesecake 1.50%
CAP Sugar Cookie 4.00%
INW Biscuit 0.75%
TFA Bavarian Cream 2.50%
TFA Meringue 0.75%
TFA Vanilla Custard 2.00%
Custard Doughnut - Another first try... So let's see after a while...
Eye of the Tiger - A frosted flakes cereal vape that I love... 
God Milk - Because it's an awesome strawberry milk...
*Goolberry Cheesecake* - Also a first try and also can't remember where I got the recipe from...
CAP French Vanilla 1.00%
CAP New York Cheesecake 9.00%
FA Billberry 1.50%
TFA Bavarian Cream 1.50%
TFA Blueberry Wild 7.00%
TFA Graham Cracker Clear 2.50%
Jedi - Another first try... It's also a Butter Pecan Custard variation... 
Kreed's Kustard - Also a first try... apparently it's good?
Monkey Snackz - Another first try... and because I love banana and peanut butter vapes...
Nutterz - It's KZOR's recipe... and I make it regulary... I absolutely love it!
*Peanut Brittle* - Also a first... I think I found the recipe here on the forum some time ago... but can't remember who posted it...
CAP Vanilla Custard V1 2.00%
FA Marshmallow 2.00%
TFA Caramel (Original) 2.00%
TFA Dulche de Leche 1.50%
TFA Graham Cracker Clear 2.00%
TFA Peanut Butter 6.00%
*The Best Strawberry Ice Cream - *I also haven't made this before... and also can't remember where I got the recipe from...
TFA Strawberry 3.00%
TFA Strawberry (Ripe) 8.00%
TFA Sweet Cream 1.00%
TFA Sweetener 0.50%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 7.00%
Vampire Blood - A very nice Strawberry Kiwi
Jungle Cookies - I made @moonunit Jungle Cookies again... the old recipe though and not the revamped one... I love this juice!

And then together with the ones I made above, I also made 3 of Wayne Walker's One Shots that I bought at VapeCon yesterday...
Rose Milk
Rosky Milk
Triple C's

Very keen to try out all the new ones I made this time around...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## RichJB (27/8/17)

Thanks for the Blapplebean Ice Cream recipe, @Tanja, I'm keen to try that one. The cannoli is Goldfish's, although he uses FA Meringue and Cap VC1 instead of the TFA variants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (27/8/17)

RichJB said:


> Thanks for the Blapplebean Ice Cream recipe, @Tanja, I'm keen to try that one. The cannoli is Goldfish's, although he uses FA Meringue and Cap VC1 instead of the TFA variants.


I hope it's good though... hahahaha... Will see in a couple of weeks...


----------



## RichJB (27/8/17)

I have it steeping as well. I usually make tranceinate's Simply Cannoli but tried Goldfish's for a change of pace.


----------



## Tanja (27/8/17)

RichJB said:


> I have it steeping as well. I usually make tranceinate's Simply Cannoli but tried Goldfish's for a change of pace.


It's the first Cannoli I am trying now... so let's see...


----------



## TheV (27/8/17)

Tanja said:


> View attachment 105577
> 
> Ok... So my mixing for this month is done! I think it's enough for now...
> 
> ...


That is a very serious Sunday mixing session! I'm impressed 
I'm also inspired and as a result my list of concentrates for the next order just keeps growing.

"get into DIY" they said "its cheaper" they said
... here's me shoveling money into the abyss 
I joke. As with most other things, curiosity gets the better of me


----------



## Tanja (27/8/17)

TheV said:


> That is a very serious Sunday mixing session! I'm impressed
> I'm also inspired and as a result my list of concentrates for the next order just keeps growing.
> 
> "get into DIY" they said "its cheaper" they said
> ...


Hahahahaha... that's my problem as well... I want to try them all!
Except for menthol and tobacco!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (27/8/17)

Tanja said:


> Hahahahaha... that's my problem as well... I want to try them all!
> Except for menthol and tobacco!


Somehow I just can't even get myself to consider tobacco vapes.
Menthol's on the other hand I'm always up for!

I'm not quite as "bad" as you yet but the bug is definitely biting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/8/17)

Tanja said:


> Hahahahaha... that's my problem as well... I want to try them all!
> Except for menthol and tobacco!



Fantastic mixing session! 

Wait, the 'chilled' bug will bite! I despised menthol as a smoker and made no menthol type juices when I started to DIY. Perhaps the word 'menthol' is the problem, rightly so. I prefer the term 'chilled' as I use no menthol in my recipes but rather WS23, Polar Blast, Cool Mint, Creme de Menthe, Extreme Ice, etc. These will add a coolness without the Vicks Vaporub menthol taste.

Fruits work wonderfully well with these 'cooling' flavours and they are excellent palate cleansers and gives you a break from the heavy bakeries and creams. Chilled litchi (my favorite), Chilled apple, Chilled grape, etc. are all simple 2 or 3 ingredient mixes and can be pimped up with a dash of FA Cream...

As for tobacco, this comes with time - more than chilled - and is a different cattle of fish - you either like them or you don't. I have all the tobacco concentrates and slowly introducing them in my daily rotation. Give it a go with a solid RY4 recipe and if you like it, take it from there.

Above all - experiment, have fun, dump juice you don't like and find your sweet spot...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (28/8/17)

After picking up some crazy cheap (100ml TFA @ R140) concentrates at Vapecon I decided its time to try some new recipes...

I've had God Milk bookmarked for a while
I came across Easy Blueberry Custard yesterday after trying to figure out what I could make with TFA Vanilla Custard
@Tanja recommended Vampire Blood and Mother's Unicorn Milk

All mixed up and ready to steep:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## TheV (30/8/17)

Sweet Strawberry (CC) at the recommended 3% on the bottle. Testing out a Vapecon freebie
Doug's Awesome Awesome Sauce. Just Doug's Awesome Sauce with 1% Koolada (TFA)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (31/8/17)

Managed to mix some juice last night. Colors look great but will steep these for atleast a month as most are full custard cream vapes.






Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (31/8/17)

StompieZA said:


> Managed to mix some juice last night. Colors look great but will steep these for atleast a month as most are full custard cream vapes.



I see someone is recycling the Zoob bottle!!! LOL

Feel free the share the recipes here @StompieZA, it is sort of the point...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (31/8/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I see someone is recycling the Zoob bottle!!! LOL
> 
> Feel free the share the recipes here @StompieZA, it is sort of the point...



Sorry, Will upload the recipes now. Just posted a pic using my phone this morning. All recipes are on ejuice me up app.

*Watermelon Candy: This is my own recipe, not even sure if it will work....will see after steep.*
FW Watermelon Candi 3%
CAP Dragon Fruit 2%
TFA Kiwi 1%
CAP Marshmallow 1%
TFA Vanilla Swirl 2%
TFA Super Sweetner 0.5% (Optional)

I havent used sweetner for sometime, so thought this fruity vape might work with some super sweet.

*Strawberry Cheesecake: Own Recipe*
Cheesecake Graham Crust (TPA) 1.5%
New York cheesecake (CAP) 6%
Strawberry Ripe (TPA) 3%
Sweet Cream (CAP) 1%
Dragon Fruit (CAP)2%

*Strawberry Cake: Own Recipe*
TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.5%
Strawberry Ripe (TPA) 5%
FA Meringue 0.5% 
Vanilla Custard TFA 1% 
FW Cake Yellow 1%
Vanilla Shisha INW 2%

*Peaches:*
Peaches and cream CAP 3%
New York Cheesecake v1 (CAP) 4%
Vanilla Shisha INW 1%
TFA Vanilla Swirl 2%
Vienna cream (FA) 1%

I once used this Peaches and cream concentrate when i just started DIY'ing and it was horrible but then again that time my mixing was also in the beginning stages...Last night i decided to give it another go...Hope this comes out good.

*Butterscotch Crust: Own Recipe*
Butterscotch TFA 5%
Cheesecake Graham Crust (TPA) 4%
Vanilla Custard TFA 3%
Vienna cream (FA) 2%

This will be a sweet juice, I have previously made a similar butterscotch and it was really good after a couple weeks steep but really sweet. 

*Blueberry Custard: *
Blueberry CAP 3%
Blueberry cinnamon crumble 2.5% (Not sure what brand)
Cheesecake Graham Crust (TPA) 3%
Vanilla Custard TFA 4%
TFA Vanilla Swirl 2.5%

Worked and adjusted this recipe to what i had in stock :http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1348968/Cubchoo Custard

These look good in my head, i just hope they are tasty!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BigMacZA (31/8/17)

Mixed my first batch of juice today. A Dragon Fruit, Kiwi and Strawberry mix and then a Strawberry Vanilla Milkshake. Second one needs a bit of steeping to bring out the creams, but the fruit one is great right off the bat. Needs a bit of tweaking but looking like a good ADV.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (31/8/17)

BigMacZA said:


> Mixed my first batch of juice today. A Dragon Fruit, Kiwi and Strawberry mix and then a Strawberry Vanilla Milkshake. Second one needs a bit of steeping to bring out the creams, but the fruit one is great right off the bat. Needs a bit of tweaking but looking like a good ADV.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Well done!


----------



## Reinette (31/8/17)

Love my Pineapple Ice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (31/8/17)

Mixed up my usual batches of funfetti, Simple Cannoli and Sugar cookies n cream. 
Then made Dinner Lady, I suspect this will become an adv. 
Finally made Snickerdoodle on @RichJB recommendation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (31/8/17)

As the collection grows so does the curiosity... so today I made 2 experimental mixes:

The Blues:





Peach Leech:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tanja (31/8/17)

TheV said:


> As the collection grows so does the curiosity... so today I made 2 experimental mixes:
> 
> The Blues:
> 
> ...


Oohhhh... let me know how they come out... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanja (31/8/17)

Strontium said:


> Mixed up my usual batches of funfetti, Simple Cannoli and Sugar cookies n cream.
> Then made Dinner Lady, I suspect this will become an adv.
> Finally made Snickerdoodle on @RichJB recommendation.


I battled to get hold of fw lemon meringue pie... where did you get hold of it? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (31/8/17)

Tanja said:


> Oohhhh... let me know how they come out...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I'll definitely tag you in the feedback when they are ready


----------



## Tanja (31/8/17)

TheV said:


> I'll definitely tag you in the feedback when they are ready


Cool thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (31/8/17)

Tanja said:


> I battled to get hold of fw lemon meringue pie... where did you get hold of it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Valley Vapour stocks it:
https://valleyvapour.co.za/product/fw-lemon-meringue-pie-flavour-concentrate/


----------



## Tanja (31/8/17)

TheV said:


> Valley Vapour stocks it:
> https://valleyvapour.co.za/product/fw-lemon-meringue-pie-flavour-concentrate/


Awesome thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (31/8/17)

TheV said:


> As the collection grows so does the curiosity... so today I made 2 experimental mixes:
> 
> The Blues:
> 
> ...


Interested to know how The Blues turns out

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV (31/8/17)

Glytch said:


> Interested to know how The Blues turns out
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Noted bud, I shall tag you too 
I'm quite curious myself. I'm giving this one 2 weeks minimum though.


----------



## Tanja (31/8/17)

TheV said:


> Noted bud, I shall tag you too
> I'm quite curious myself. I'm giving this one 2 weeks minimum though.


Have you done a little sneak taste yet? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (31/8/17)

Tanja said:


> Have you done a little sneak taste yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


How could I not? 

The Blues: Very weird taste. I keep thinking "carpet cleaner" for some reason  Early days though, I'm coming back to this later with much curiosity 
Peach Leech: Peachy and Creamy (surprise!). Its got a bit of a Smoothy vibe going. I think I'm really going to enjoy this...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tanja (31/8/17)

TheV said:


> How could I not?
> 
> The Blues: Very weird taste. I keep thinking "carpet cleaner" for some reason  Early days though, I'm coming back to this later with much curiosity
> Peach Leech: Peachy and Creamy (surprise!). Its got a bit of a Smoothy vibe going. I think I'm really going to enjoy this...


Hmmm... carpet cleaner doesn't sound too great    
Creamy peachy however sounds magnificent!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (31/8/17)

Tanja said:


> Hmmm... carpet cleaner doesn't sound too great
> Creamy peachy however sounds magnificent!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The carpet cleaner is not AS bad as it sounds. Very weird though. I'm sure it will be better in 2 weeks time. (I'm hoping  )
Creamy peachy is lovely!


----------



## Tanja (31/8/17)

TheV said:


> The carpet cleaner is not AS bad as it sounds. Very weird though. I'm sure it will be better in 2 weeks time. (I'm hoping  )
> Creamy peachy is lovely!


If you say so!      

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (31/8/17)

TheV said:


> After picking up some crazy cheap (100ml TFA @ R140) concentrates at Vapecon I decided its time to try some new recipes...
> 
> I've had God Milk bookmarked for a while
> I came across Easy Blueberry Custard yesterday after trying to figure out what I could make with TFA Vanilla Custard
> ...



Seriously? R140/100ml? no ways! That must be a typo for sure... This can not be.


----------



## TheV (31/8/17)

Raindance said:


> Seriously? R140/100ml? no ways! That must be a typo for sure... This can not be.


I kid you not. I was actually just chilling with friends in the Vape Hyper queue... got to the front and there it was. I grabbed 600ml of concentrates ForCheap!  What a nice surprise  Thanks @Vape Hyper, this was an awesome special!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (31/8/17)

TheV said:


> I kid you not. I was actually just chilling with friends in the Vape Hyper queue... got to the front and there it was. I grabbed 600ml of concentrates ForCheap!  What a nice surprise  Thanks @Vape Hyper, this was an awesome special!


Damn I hate living in Cape Town....


----------



## TheV (31/8/17)

Raindance said:


> Damn I hate living in Cape Town....


Fly down next year. It is a lekker event!


----------



## RichJB (31/8/17)

That was a great price. The only thing that put me off is that it will take me an age and a day to go through 100ml. If it was Cap Sugar Cookie and I made ID10-T's Simple Sugar Cookie as my one and only ADV, I'd get through 100ml. But TFA, eish. I use VBIC a LOT and I've only got through about 25ml in more than a year of mixing.

I'm on the verge of mixing up Rage's Sadlad but I don't have TFA Rice Crispies and am loath to buy it for just one recipe. I'm thinking of being a pleb and subbing TFA Sweet Cereal Flakes. It'll sweeten it up some but it's a cereal, who doesn't like a bit more sugar in the bowl? Only one way to find out, I guess...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (31/8/17)

TheV said:


> Fly down next year. It is a lekker event!


I almost went up this year. Its one of those "damned if you do, damned if you don't" type of situations. #TheStruggleIsReal.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (31/8/17)

RichJB said:


> That was a great price. The only thing that put me off is that it will take me an age and a day to go through 100ml. If it was Cap Sugar Cookie and I made ID10-T's Simple Sugar Cookie as my one and only ADV, I'd get through 100ml. But TFA, eish. I use VBIC a LOT and I've only got through about 25ml in more than a year of mixing.
> 
> I'm on the verge of mixing up Rage's Sadlad but I don't have TFA Rice Crispies and am loath to buy it for just one recipe. I'm thinking of being a pleb and subbing TFA Sweet Cereal Flakes. It'll sweeten it up some but it's a cereal, who doesn't like a bit more sugar in the bowl? Only one way to find out, I guess...


My ADV uses Banana cream and Peanut butter as main ingredients. 30/50ml of each every second month. Then I also have others that have been sitting here for ever but we do not talk about those impulse purchases now do we.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (31/8/17)

Raindance said:


> Damn I hate living in Cape Town....



Says he whilst the guy that lives in Nigeria wishes that he was in CT with his kids 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (31/8/17)

Yeah, I suppose that if you only have a few ADVs, larger sizes become economical. But I only have four regulars in a rotation of +/-50 juices at any one time. I'm scared to vape my ADVs more in case I get tired of them. It's really nice to finish off a Funfetti or Simply Cannoli and know that I'll only hit the next batch in 8 weeks or so. It keeps things fresh.


----------



## Tanja (31/8/17)

I don't have ADV's... the more the merrier... I like variety... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (31/8/17)

That's why I carry 2 mods with different flavours. I like variety.


----------



## Raindance (31/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Says he whilst the guy that lives in Nigeria wishes that he was in CT with his kids
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks Renaldo, I really needed to hear that, you are right, I am being a bit of a spoiled little b!tc#...



RichJB said:


> Yeah, I suppose that if you only have a few ADVs, larger sizes become economical. But I only have four regulars in a rotation of +/-50 juices at any one time. I'm scared to vape my ADVs more in case I get tired of them. It's really nice to finish off a Funfetti or Simply Cannoli and know that I'll only hit the next batch in 8 weeks or so. It keeps things fresh.



As always words of wisdom Rich. I wish I would get gatvol of my ADV, everything else I mix just does not compare and I think I may be missing out on a lot because of that mindset. I've said it befer and I will say it again: I have issues! Lol!



Tanja said:


> I don't have ADV's... the more the merrier... I like variety...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



@Tanja, I have been reading your posts and you do take ADVing to the limit. You went from 0 to 100 in no time at all. Awesome to observe your growth from noob to serious contender over these few short months. Thing is you obviously got talent, something I wish I had.



SAVaper said:


> That's why I carry 2 mods with different flavours. I like variety.



Also carry two mods. Both the same juice though... Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (31/8/17)

@Raindance - makes the visits to SA so much more exciting. I be there in 3 weeks time. Can't wait. But next year we will meet at VapeCon - come hell or high water 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (31/8/17)

RichJB said:


> That was a great price. The only thing that put me off is that it will take me an age and a day to go through 100ml. If it was Cap Sugar Cookie and I made ID10-T's Simple Sugar Cookie as my one and only ADV, I'd get through 100ml. But TFA, eish. I use VBIC a LOT and I've only got through about 25ml in more than a year of mixing.
> 
> I'm on the verge of mixing up Rage's Sadlad but I don't have TFA Rice Crispies and am loath to buy it for just one recipe. I'm thinking of being a pleb and subbing TFA Sweet Cereal Flakes. It'll sweeten it up some but it's a cereal, who doesn't like a bit more sugar in the bowl? Only one way to find out, I guess...


I was actually thinking about the discussion we had about larger quantities when I found this special.
I ended up buying it because of the following 2 considerations:
1) I don't really have a large collection yet so its easy for me to base my recipes around the concentrates that I have in large quantities.
2) I can always let some of the stock go if I need to 

Indeed only one way to find out ... who knows, you might just be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## RichJB (31/8/17)

Which TFA did you get, @TheV? If it's staples like VBIC, Bav, Cheesecake GC, Ripe, etc, I think you should be able to use them up.


----------



## TheV (31/8/17)

RichJB said:


> Which TFA did you get, @TheV? If it's staples like VBIC, Bav, Cheesecake GC, Ripe, etc, I think you should be able to use them up.


Indeed. I went for things that I thought would be staples:
Bavarian Cream
Cheese Cake (Graham Crust)
Peach (Juicy)
Strawberry (Ripe)
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
Vanilla Custard

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Glytch (1/9/17)

I also picked up 100ml of VBIC and SRipe. Will last about 9 months mixing for two people.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/9/17)

Post VapeCon, mixing have finally resumed with a few bangers!

SunTan Lotion by Boogenshizzle. I added 6% Philipene Mango to this stunning, yet simple base. Don't let the name fool you...this is a master mixer - this simple recipe packs a punch and serves as a base for fruity, tropical vapes.
Pebble Cream Bronut - this classic is rumored to have a similar taste profile of Zoob
Creamy vanilla puddin - Much hype about FLV Vanilla Pudding - this one fills the main profile out nicely
Hipster Coffee Tobacco - further experimentation with two of my lesser honed comfort zone vapes - tobacco and coffee. The description here is right up my alley - holding thumbs!
KIWANA U WANA CUSTARD!!! A classic in the making here by Tootall. I enjoy all of the ingredients here, masterfully blended together here.
Golden oreo pudding - The reason I got FLV Vanilla Pudidng!
Orange Vanilla Sherbert - another banger by chrisdvr1 (Sugar Cookies and Cream creator), sure to be a winner. Mind the steep time...
Peaches and Cream - simplicity at its best by Vurve - SNV!
LOOMA! by u/christopherson - A Gatorade/Energade type vape using berries. Very refreshing indeed.
Crema Fritta - deep fried custard - yum x 1 million!
Catalan Vanilla Custard - Custard overdose!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Tanja (3/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Post VapeCon, mixing have finally resumed with a few bangers!
> 
> SunTan Lotion by Boogenshizzle. I added 6% Philipene Mango to this stunning, yet simple base. Don't let the name fool you...this is a master mixer - this simple recipe packs a punch and serves as a base for fruity, tropical vapes.
> Pebble Cream Bronut - this classic is rumored to have a similar taste profile of Zoob
> ...


Definitely want to try the pebble cream bronut out!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/9/17)

Tanja said:


> Definitely want to try the pebble cream bronut out!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I added another 2 which I just mixed up - check em out...


----------



## Tanja (3/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I added another 2 which I just mixed up - check em out...


Oh man... my mouth is watering! How are those? Have you tried them before? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/9/17)

Tanja said:


> Oh man... my mouth is watering! How are those? Have you tried them before?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I have not - the steep is severe!! Minimum 3 weeks. I've been following them on VU and mixed em up today - they look bloody marvelous!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (3/9/17)

Ooh, those last two have FA Metaphor, Catalan, Custard and Vanilla Classic in them. I'm looking to finish all of those off and eliminate them from my stash. So that's a major win!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/9/17)

RichJB said:


> Ooh, those last two have FA Metaphor, Catalan, Custard and Vanilla Classic in them. I'm looking to finish all of those off and eliminate them from my stash. So that's a major win!



Great minds think alike!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanja (3/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I have not - the steep is severe!! Minimum 3 weeks. I've been following them on VU and mixed em up today - they look bloody marvelous!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do indeed! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium (3/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Pebble Cream Bronut - this classic is rumored to have a similar taste profile of Zoob



It really does, I probably rate it even higher, very enjoyable recipe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA (4/9/17)

Strontium said:


> It really does, I probably rate it even higher, very enjoyable recipe



NEED TO TRY! 

But like usual, i need 2 concentrates! LOL but ive added it to my Ejuice recipes!


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/9/17)

Following the stocking of FE @ Blck Vapour, I couldn't wait to mix up some bucket list recipes. Thanks to @Richio for landing all these amazing brands - we (South Africa) finally have most of the best concentrates available in the world - at fantastic prices!!!!

A Better Mango Boba - A fantastoc use of FE sweet rice, paired with Mango
YEO Banana - one of the first FE sweet rice recipes - this time with a bit of banana cream
LMN#- this monster is right up my alley! "A sinfully butter-rich lemon poundcake drizzled with light, sweet, cream cheese icing."
Nu-Sorbet [ICED] - An iced pineapple sorbet by Wayne
Green Tea Kit Kat - Sound odd but as per the the creator: WARNING: THIS IS HIGHLY ADDICTIVE. Read the notes...
Dinner Lady A Lemon Tart Remix - This time made with no subs...
Chocolate Milk: A Golden Ticket REMIX - I made this when I started and was not impressed...because i subbed... Giving this another shot with no subs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dolfie (8/9/17)

This week I made my favourites.
1. Creme de Orange 
2. Apple Bacco
3. Sugar Cookie.
4. Sweet Strawberry Cream
5. Butter Almond Custard. 
Also made Dinner Lady but the one with the Capella flavours. Will see how it taste after a week. 
This ones I will probably not make again.
1. God Milk 12 weeks steep don't like it.
2. Unicorn Milk
3. Kreeds Kustard made alot off this not bad but I expected alot more.
4. Master Level Milk
5. Pistachio Ray4-U 
6. Mothers Unicorn Milk
Have not dump any juice in 6 months if recipe is not to my taste it just takes longer to finish a bottle and I actually Vape Less. God Milk took me 5 days to finish a 35ml.


----------



## Tanja (8/9/17)

Dolfie said:


> This week I made my favourites.
> 1. Creme de Orange
> 2. Apple Bacco
> 3. Sugar Cookie.
> ...


Shows you how taste differs... I love God Milk and mother's unicorn milk! It's 2 of my favorites!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (8/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Following the stocking of FE @ Blck Vapour, I couldn't wait to mix up some bucket list recipes. Thanks to @Richio for landing all these amazing brands - we (South Africa) finally have most of the best concentrates available in the world - at fantastic prices!!!!
> 
> A Better Mango Boba - A fantastoc use of FE sweet rice, paired with Mango
> YEO Banana - one of the first FE sweet rice recipes - this time with a bit of banana cream
> ...


Where did you get RF Pineapple from for the Nu-Sorbet, @Rude Rudi?


----------



## TheV (8/9/17)

Tanja said:


> Shows you how taste differs... I love God Milk and mother's unicorn milk! It's 2 of my favorites!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I have high hopes for those 2!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/9/17)

Andre said:


> Where did you get RF Pineapple from for the Nu-Sorbet, @Rude Rudi?



I subbed... I used 50% FA and 50% INW as RF is not (yet) available locally. I love these 2 pineapples combined.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dolfie (8/9/17)

Tanja said:


> Shows you how taste differs... I love God Milk and mother's unicorn milk! It's 2 of my favorites!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That's true @Tanja a few people suggested to me Apple Buttah is a must. So I made it and after 10weeks steep I rather Vape Apple Bacco. Nice thing about Diy is you don't need to pay R150 for a juice and then you don't like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (8/9/17)

Mixed Vurves Vanilla Almond Milk. 
This one isn't gonna make it through the steep, gonna have to make more

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (8/9/17)

With HS finally available, I mixed up Vurve's Anubis' Nectar. It's one of the very few strawberry creams which uses only one strawberry, enhancing it with pear and lemon rather than other strawberries. I'm also interested to try the HS Ice Cream/TFA VBIC combo, I've been looking for a good ice cream stone.

I'll also be mixing Jerry's Brown Butta Ice Cream again. Initially, I did it without the HS Ice Cream and boosting the VBIC a bit instead. It was pretty good anyway, should be even better now.


----------



## Tanja (8/9/17)

Strontium said:


> Mixed Vurves Vanilla Almond Milk.
> This one isn't gonna make it through the steep, gonna have to make more


This one is also on my list to still try out... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA (8/9/17)

Strontium said:


> Mixed Vurves Vanilla Almond Milk.
> This one isn't gonna make it through the steep, gonna have to make more



Also made it recently but steeped it for two weeks and it was oh so good! but even shake and vape isnt bad but gets way better with a steep.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/9/17)

Dolfie said:


> 1. God Milk 12 weeks steep don't like it.
> 2. Unicorn Milk
> 3. Kreeds Kustard made alot off this not bad but I expected alot more.
> 4. Master Level Milk
> ...



Interesting that four of these flavours are of the Strawberry Cheesecake variety (the 'milk' group). I have also tried various 'milks' and after the most recent one (6th attempt I believe) I have decided to give up. Not that I think it is not great flavours, but it is just not to my taste, but being the most popular recipe formula out there quite likely I thought I had to try and try again in case I was doing something wrong. I wasn't, I did follow the recipes to the last drop and vg/pg ratio, it is just not for me.



Dolfie said:


> 3. Sugar Cookie.
> 4. Sweet Strawberry Cream


These two however do sound interesting, so if I may ask for recipe links please. 

I must admit though that I am getting more and more skeptical about the sugar cookie recipes out there as I have tried a number of them, most recent being Ella's Shortbread Biscuit, and just not finding it to my liking either. Am I just being full of ?


----------



## Dolfie (8/9/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> Interesting that four of these flavours are of the Strawberry Cheesecake variety (the 'milk' group). I have also tried various 'milks' and after the most recent one (6th attempt I believe) I have decided to give up. Not that I think it is not great flavours, but it is just not to my taste, but being the most popular recipe formula out there quite likely I thought I had to try and try again in case I was doing something wrong. I wasn't, I did follow the recipes to the last drop and vg/pg ratio, it is just not for me.
> 
> 
> These two however do sound interesting, so if I may ask for recipe links please.
> ...


I still must Vape Short Bread steeping from 30May but only made one Bottle. I don't have links just search them on forum you will find them.


----------



## Andre (8/9/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> These two however do sound interesting, so if I may ask for recipe links please.


Sweet Strawberry Cream is probably this one.


----------



## RichJB (8/9/17)

There are 24 recipes on ATF with "sugar cookie" in the name, none of which is called Sugar Cookie. At a guess, I'd say it's either Chrisdvr1's Sugar Cookies and Cream or ID10-T's Simple Sugar Cookie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft (8/9/17)

RichJB said:


> With HS finally available, I mixed up Vurve's Anubis' Nectar. It's one of the very few strawberry creams which uses only one strawberry, enhancing it with pear and lemon rather than other strawberries. I'm also interested to try the HS Ice Cream/TFA VBIC combo, I've been looking for a good ice cream stone.
> 
> I'll also be mixing Jerry's Brown Butta Ice Cream again. Initially, I did it without the HS Ice Cream and boosting the VBIC a bit instead. It was pretty good anyway, should be even better now.


Been waiting for HS to reach SA so I could mix this!


----------



## Andre (8/9/17)

Tanja said:


> Shows you how taste differs... I love God Milk and mother's unicorn milk! It's 2 of my favorites!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I am never without God Milk.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dolfie (8/9/17)

Jip the Sugar Cookie and Cream and the one from @Andre.


----------



## RichJB (8/9/17)

If you like Sugar Cookies and Cream, give Goldfish's Dunkaroos a try. I subbed Shisha Vanilla for DFS Holy Vanilla. Apparently Vanilla Bourbon works better as a sub but it's great with Shisha as well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## HvNDhF (11/9/17)

So today I mixed up some new (hopefully lekker) flavours.

1. Space Jam
Lemon Lime Cap 10%
Harvest Berry Cap 8%
Energy Drink Cap 6%

2. Jolly Roger
Fuji Apple Tfa 4%
Ripe Strawberry tfa 6%

3. Blue Raspberry Bubblegum
Bubblegum Tfa 10%
Blue Raspberry fw 8%
Marshmallow cap 1.5%

4. Monster Melons
Cantaloupe Tfa 5%
Papaya Tfa 5%
Mango Tfa 5%
Marshmallow Cap 1%

Now to let them sit for a day or two.

Mixed up small batches, please let me know if you experts DIYers can recommend some changes.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/9/17)

HvNDhF said:


> So today I mixed up some new (hopefully lekker) flavours.
> 
> 1. Space Jam
> Lemon Lime Cap 10%
> ...



@HvNDhF - a nice cross spectrum of recipes. My concern is that those %'s look VERY high to me... Are these known/published recipes or your own creations? I recognize some of the recipes but certain %'s seem way out, ie Lemon Lime Cap 10% where the average mixing % is 2.3% and TFA Bubblegum's ave is 5.5% where the recipe calls for 10%! Another would be Blue Raspberry fw 8% vs the ave of 3.7%.

Remember that higher %'s in mixes do not enhance/make the flavour "stronger" - it in fact has the opposite effect where the more you add the flavour actually mutes and worse, becomes "perfumy" and tastes like crap.

Never a bad idea to start LOW, because you can always add MORE, but you can't take it out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HvNDhF (12/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> @HvNDhF - a nice cross spectrum of recipes. My concern is that those %'s look VERY high to me... Are these known/published recipes or your own creations? I recognize some of the recipes but certain %'s seem way out, ie Lemon Lime Cap 10% where the average mixing % is 2.3% and TFA Bubblegum's ave is 5.5% where the recipe calls for 10%! Another would be Blue Raspberry fw 8% vs the ave of 3.7%.
> 
> Remember that higher %'s in mixes do not enhance/make the flavour "stronger" - it in fact has the opposite effect where the more you add the flavour actually mutes and worse, becomes "perfumy" and tastes like crap.
> 
> Never a bad idea to start LOW, because you can always add MORE, but you can't take it out.


This is a.ctually highly rated recipes I got on the internet. Now you have me worried. Haha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/9/17)

HvNDhF said:


> This is a.ctually highly rated recipes I got on the internet. Now you have me worried. Haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Remember that, when DIY started, these recipes were developed for use in RTA type tanks (not sub-ohm) which were pretty archaic - those atomisers required highly concentrated juices to produce any discernible flavour. Things have moved on at a rapid rate, atomisers and mods have improved significantly and most newer recipes calls for total flavour % of anything form 2% to around 12%. 
Have a look at the published dates of these recipes and you'll find that they are probably a couple of years old and in need of a "remix"...

Post some links to the reference recipes for us to look at and propose alternatives.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HvNDhF (12/9/17)

Thank you. Will do as soon as I have some time, will I look for them again. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (12/9/17)

Productive Sunday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/9/17)

Andre said:


> Productive Sunday.



Nice one! I recognise most of those and have em all steeping!! That Green Tea Kit Kat is really good = it has a very 'interesting' taste profile - enjoying it as we speak!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/9/17)

Andre said:


> Productive Sunday.



Did you make that Green Tea Kit Kat with TFA or FW White Chocolate?


----------



## RichJB (12/9/17)

If you like Green Tea Kit Kat, there is also a Pistachio Kit Kat based on the same recipe.

@rogue zombie, I take it you don't have TFA or get pepper from it? From my limited experience, the two are fairly interchangeable. I mixed Wayne's Peppermint Bark with TFA instead of the FW he used and it was a banger.

@HvNDhF, there is an interesting Reddit discussion around reducing the percentages in the Monster Melons juice you mixed. The general consensus is that the original is a bit over-flavoured and you get the same (or better) result by dropping the percentages. A couple of mixers give their alternative versions. 

I would always use alltheflavors.com instead of ELR as recipes tend to be a lot more current and designed for the better gear we have now. A good rule of thumb is to look at the date on which the recipe was first published. If it's 2015 or earlier, there is a good chance that the recipe will be over-flavoured. 

Another red flag is if a recipe uses a flavour at 10% or more. In all the recipes he has ever released, Wayne has never hit 10% on any flavour. Iirc the highest he has ever gone was 7 or 8%. That's not to say that older recipes are bad, they were excellent for the time and probably still good now. But if you can get the same or better results using less flavouring, why use up your flavours faster and spend more? Cost savings is a huge factor in DIY and current recipes are designed to attain peak flavour in current gear at modest percentages.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## HvNDhF (12/9/17)

RichJB said:


> If you like Green Tea Kit Kat, there is also a Pistachio Kit Kat based on the same recipe.
> 
> @rogue zombie, I take it you don't have TFA or get pepper from it? From my limited experience, the two are fairly interchangeable. I mixed Wayne's Peppermint Bark with TFA instead of the FW he used and it was a banger.
> 
> ...


I do agree 100%. I guess thats part of trail and error when you are a DIY noob hey. Haha. I will definately look at those. Luckily I only mixed 30mls so it wont be major should I need to remix. Looking at the date is something I never thought of but your and Rude Dudi's explainations makes 100% sense. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (12/9/17)

rogue zombie said:


> Did you make that Green Tea Kit Kat with TFA or FW White Chocolate?


TFA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/9/17)

RichJB said:


> If you like Green Tea Kit Kat, there is also a Pistachio Kit Kat based on the same recipe.
> 
> @rogue zombie, I take it you don't have TFA or get pepper from it? From my limited experience, the two are fairly interchangeable. I mixed Wayne's Peppermint Bark with TFA instead of the FW he used and it was a banger.
> 
> ...



No I just saw one of the comments said it's better with FW.

I don't particularly like TFA White Choc, but I don't get pepper.


----------



## RichJB (13/9/17)

Mixed up two new (for me) biscuits today:
Boogenshizzle's Super Biscuit v1
DaddyKane91's Ooey Gooey v2

Two biscuits. What can I say, I'm a bakery fiend.

And then, just for a change of pace, I mixed Krucial's The C-Goat. He sells it as the Custard - Greatest Of All Time, hence the acronym in the recipe name. That is a pretty lofty claim but it's Krucial so it's likely to be good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Brendan (14/9/17)

Yesterday I mixed enyawreklaw's Blackout and I'm a bit dissapointed. Lol. It is amazingly nutty and quite good, but I just can't help thinking its missing something. I may be experimenting with this one...

I also mixed up HIC's Caramel Eggnog and a homebrew Black Cherry Ice Cream today


----------



## StompieZA (14/9/17)

Brendan said:


> Yesterday I mixed enyawreklaw's Blackout and I'm a bit dissapointed. Lol. It is amazingly nutty and quite good, but I just can't help thinking its missing something. I may be experimenting with this one...
> 
> I also mixed up HIC's Caramel Eggnog and a homebrew Black Cherry Ice Cream today



Perhaps it needs steeping even though i see it sees only overnight steep?

Did you sub any of the concentrates or did you use the exact brands he used?


----------



## Brendan (14/9/17)

Everything exact. It is pretty good, it's not horrible in any way, but like I said, it just seems like it needs something. I'm not sure what exactly, but I'm thinking it may need a bit of sharpness, a bit of a jammy fruit maybe?

Its the first time I've tried this so it may improve with a bit more steeping, I'd be interested to hear what others who have made this think.


----------



## Wimmas (14/9/17)

Strawberry Vanilla Bean Ice Cream Cone: https://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/07/lets-mix-strawberry-vanilla-bean-ice-cream-cone-svbicc-recipe/
Sucker Punch Clone: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/49221/Sucker+punch+clone+50ml
Strawberry Fog: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/226322
Cereal Killer: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/58656/Cereal+Killer+
Mother's Unicorn Milk: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/121795

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/9/17)

Brendan said:


> Everything exact. It is pretty good, it's not horrible in any way, but like I said, it just seems like it needs something. I'm not sure what exactly, but I'm thinking it may need a bit of sharpness, a bit of a jammy fruit maybe?
> 
> Its the first time I've tried this so it may improve with a bit more steeping, I'd be interested to hear what others who have made this think.



It may just not be to your liking - nothing wrong with the recipe... These things happen - some love God Milk, some can't stand it / that's the way life goes. 

I have made Blackout before and liked it - not mad about it but acceptable. 

Two things on the Peanut butter:

You have to shake the concentrate properly before mixing. It is one of the few that you have to shake vigorously prior to mixing. 

Secondly, and important, as per Wayne:
The ONLY problem with TFA PB is that depending on which batch you get, it could be stronger or weaker, so adjust your % to taste. 
This flavoring is very inconsistent for some reason.

Perhaps one of these two elements worked against you. Make a another 10ml batch, shake the PB, adjust and it may just turn out better for you. If it doesn't, it may just not be for you. Give it to a mate or toss it...

Good luck!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brendan (14/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> It may just not be to your liking - nothing wrong with the recipe... These things happen - some love God Milk, some can't stand it / that's the way life goes.
> 
> I have made Blackout before and liked it - not mad about it but acceptable.
> 
> ...


That makes sense actually. I think it may be the PB that is drowning everything else out. I was hoping it would settle with more steeping and round out the flavour more. Its almost a bit flat and one dimensional, you can get a slight hint of the other flavours if you look hard, but its very heavy on the peanut. I just thought that was how it was supposed to be lol.

I will leave it for a week or three and see what happens. If all else fails I'll try and add that sharpness I was thinking about.

Any suggestions for a jammy type fruit that would work with this?


----------



## RichJB (15/9/17)

The conventional response would be strawberry. Fresh03 would go with FA Red Touch and Strawb Ripe as per his Mixathon recipe, Manson would go with Shisha and Flv Strawberry as per his PB&Jam Cookie.

Like Rudi, I have made Blackout and thought it was OK without being stellar. I'm not sure I would add anything to it. I have had a couple of PB vapes without being knocked out by any of them. I don't think it's my type of vape.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> After vape mail, I mixed up a couple of goodies last night:
> 
> Notorious - A modern classic by NotCharlesManson. Papaya heaven...
> In a Godda Da Vida - "a blend chosen from the fresh, fantastical, and abundant Garden of Eden"
> ...



Water-malone (LIve Mixing: SUMMERTIME RECIPES) - I am looking at adding this to my mix list, but I notice that it uses FLV Watermelon (3%). I have TFA & PUR Watermelon and FA Watermelon Red Summer in my stock. From what I have read I got the impression that PUR Watermelon might be a great flavor. Do you think I can substitute this in the recipe and could I keep it at the same %?


----------



## RichJB (17/9/17)

I would sub with the PUR at 5-6%. But that's just me. However, I would only mix up a 20ml, I wouldn't bet the farm on the sub working and mix 150ml of it. If it works, great - I've saved myself having to buy Flv Watermelon when I already have several watermelons. If it doesn't work, I've lost 20ml of juice. If it sorta works with PUR but you really really want the profile and feel that Flv will make all the difference, then you can buy the Flv. The sub hasn't been a waste. If nothing else, you now have experience of how using PUR instead of Flv works in a mix, and how it changes the taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Water-malone (LIve Mixing: SUMMERTIME RECIPES) - I am looking at adding this to my mix list, but I notice that it uses FLV Watermelon (3%). I have TFA & PUR Watermelon and FA Watermelon Red Summer in my stock. From what I have read I got the impression that PUR Watermelon might be a great flavor. Do you think I can substitute this in the recipe and could I keep it at the same %?



Mmm...tough one. The PUR watermelon has a different taste profile and will taste slightly different from the original. If that's all you have, use the PUR and 3-4% should do the trick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF (17/9/17)

Trying to use up concentrates that have not moved for ages and also keeping my rotation on track.
Over the last three days mixed up 1250ml, which includes 170ml of preblends.

Recipe Calculator report feature is handy for this

*Name Last Made Amt* 
Apple Bac from blend 15/09/2017 20
Black Death from blend 15/09/2017 20
Bohannon's Boots V2 16/09/2017 20
CLY Apple Teezer 15/09/2017 10
CLY Black Grape 17/09/2017 50
CLY Bluecherry 17/09/2017 50
CLY Bubblegum 16/09/2017 50
CLY Buddha blend 17/09/2017 30
CLY Coconut Milk blend 17/09/2017 30
CLY Creamy Berries 17/09/2017 100
CLY Energy Gum 16/09/2017 50
CLY Figberry 14/09/2017 20
CLY Fruit Breakfast blend 17/09/2017 30
CLY Malva Ice Cream 15/09/2017 100
CLY Mango Crack blend 17/09/2017 30
CLY Milk Tart 15/09/2017 50
CLY OMR 14/09/2017 20
CLY Orangeberry 17/09/2017 50
CLY Peanut Butter Cookies 17/09/2017 100
CLY PPN 14/09/2017 20
CLY Red Energy 16/09/2017 50
CLY RPN 14/09/2017 20
CLY Satalite blend 17/09/2017 30
CLY Sweet Spot 17/09/2017 50
Greg's CP 16/09/2017 20
Greg's R&M from blend 15/09/2017 20
Long John Silver from blend 15/09/2017 20
Night Cap Cream 17/09/2017 50
Strawvana (MMM) 17/09/2017 50
Toblerone (B) 15/09/2017 50
Touch Me blend 17/09/2017 20
Van Gogh from blend 15/09/2017 20

Reactions: Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/9/17)

Thanks @RichJB and @Rude Rudi


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (17/9/17)

*Grack Juice* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/9396#grack_juice_by_philosaphucker
I used Polar Blast instead of Koolada and dropped it to 0.5%
I will be mixing up more of this.

*Harvestberry Cheesecake* which was inspired by this recipe http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/746418/Huckleberry Cheesecake
Blueberry Wild (TFA) 0,75%
Harvest Berry (Capella) 4,00%
Marshmallow (Flavour Art) 1,00%
Cheesecake (Graham Crust) (TFA) 5,00%
Cream Fresh (Flavour Art) 2,00%
Vanilla Custard v2 (CAP) 1,50%
Biscuit (Inawera) 0,50%
Replaced huckleberry with harvest berry, NY cheesecake with Cheesecake graham crust/biscuit, sweet cream with fresh cream, Vanilla custard V1 with V2
This is till steeping

*Mother of Dragons Milk* http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1006281/Mother of Dragons Milk
This is till steeping

*Sugar Cookies and Cream* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/7775#sugar_cookies_and_cream_by_chrisdvr1
This is still steeping

*Sword of Truth *v2* http://vapingunderground.com/threads/sword-of-truth-v2-by-botboy141.17828/
Banana Cream TFA 0,35%
Coconut Xtra TFA 0,1%
Honeydew II TFA 1%
Orange Cream TFA 0,75%
Strawberries and Cream TFA 0,5%
Strawberry Ripe TFA 4%
Toasted Marshmallow TFA 0.5%
Vanilla Custard V2 CAP 1,2%
Vanilla Swirl 0,5
Reduced Coconut Xtra from 1% to 0.1% and increased Orange Cream to 0.75%
This is still steeping

*V-God Lushice (clone) *https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/54099
I used Polar Blast at 1% instead of
I'll definitely be mixing up some more of this.

Edited this post to add in the Sword of Truth remix

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (17/9/17)

I'm itching to mix again! Sunday next week will be the day... together with @TheV ... We wanna try and mix some of our own stuff and some known recipes as well!

So I'm going to do something I've never done before and ask this horrible question... and I am almost cringing as I'm asking this...

Give me one amazing recipe please... I prefer bakeries and custards and no menthol, koolada etc or tobacco... What would you recommend??

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (17/9/17)

You know what I'm going to suggest already...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (17/9/17)

RichJB said:


> You know what I'm going to suggest already...


Awesome! Just had to add FA Joy and FA Nonna's Cake to my list... added and will definitely be trying this one! Thanks @RichJB ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (17/9/17)

Tanja said:


> I'm itching to mix again! Sunday next week will be the day... together with @TheV ... We wanna try and mix some of our own stuff and some known recipes as well!
> 
> So I'm going to do something I've never done before and ask this horrible question... and I am almost cringing as I'm asking this...
> 
> Give me one amazing recipe please... I prefer bakeries and custards and no menthol, koolada etc or tobacco... What would you recommend??


I can't wait  Really looking forward to our mixing session. The concentrates have been coming in and the recipes have been stacking up.
So far there are 17 new recipes that I want to mix:
Betsy
Boosted Remix
Butter Almond Custard
Coop's Kiwi "Cheesecake"
Fizz Pop Apple
Fizz Pop Cherry
Fried Ice Cream
Fried Strawberry Donut
Groot
GuaBerry
Lychberry
Milk & Honey
Sick AF
The Real Cookies and Cream
Vanilla Almond Milk
Vurvacious Milk & Honey
Zepolla Crunch

And then we will see what else we can come up with.
The concentrate list is up to 83

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/9/17)

The 2 little chemists 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV (17/9/17)

RichJB said:


> You know what I'm going to suggest already...


I had this one open not 2 minutes before opening this thread but I'm missing some components and I've already told myself no new concentrates this month ... I'm done. Klaar. Finito!
@Tanja, I'm glad to hear you will be mixing it. I'm definitely keen to give it a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (17/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> The 2 little chemists
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tanja (17/9/17)

TheV said:


> I can't wait  Really looking forward to our mixing session. The concentrates have been coming in and the recipes have been stacking up.
> So far there are 17 new recipes that I want to mix:
> Betsy
> Boosted Remix
> ...


We might need a weekend and not just a day! Hahahahaha
My list so far:
Boardwalk
Butter Almond Custard
Doug's awesome sauce
Ethos crispy treats
Frosted Flakes
Mother's Unicorn Milk
My Vanilla Custard
P Nut Cream Cake
Peanut Butter Ice Cream
Raspberry Cheesecake
Salted Caramel Buttery Nuts
Simply Kiwi Strawberry
Simply Cannoli
Solo Boss Reserve
Sweet Creamy Pistachio Ice Cream
The Duchess
Tony's Revenge

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (17/9/17)

TheV said:


> I had this one open not 2 minutes before opening this thread but I'm missing some components and I've already told myself no new concentrates this month ... I'm done. Klaar. Finito!
> @Tanja, I'm glad to hear you will be mixing it. I'm definitely keen to give it a try


For sure! I'm keen to try that Vanilla Almond Milk... I've had it on my list for quite some time already, but I've never actually made it...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (17/9/17)

Tanja said:


> We might need a weekend and not just a day! Hahahahaha
> My list so far:
> Boardwalk
> Butter Almond Custard
> ...


Awesome! There are plenty on that list that I would like to try 

And yes, we might actually need a weekend ... and a time machine! The steep struggle is real

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (17/9/17)

TheV said:


>


Must be an old pic from before I shaved my beard!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV (17/9/17)

Tanja said:


> Must be an old pic from before I shaved my beard!


Oh yeah now I see it ... I just thought it was the glasses that made you look a bit funny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (17/9/17)

TheV said:


> Oh yeah now I see it ... I just thought it was the glasses that made you look a bit funny


Yeah... I've got contacts now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (17/9/17)

@Tanja, if you're going to mix that Salted Caramel Buttery Nuts, I implore you to heed Josh Luttrall's (SlashaLO) notes and his review of it. I haven't tried that recipe but Josh suggests adding 2% FW Butter Pecan and cutting the sweetener way down. That immediately makes sense and improves the recipe to me. The original recipe calls for 2.5% Cap Super Sweet. Palates differ but I just cannot see anybody vaping that. It's the equivalent of at least 5% TFA Sweetener, probably closer to 10%. If it was an astringent sour citrus recipe, I could see maybe 1% Cap SS tops. But in a recipe that already has caramel and brown sugar, I'd be inclined to use no sweetener at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Thanks @RichJB and @Rude Rudi
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Found a great article on Wayne's site that covers the topic of crusts:

https://diyordievaping.com/2017/01/30/pie-crust-cheat-sheet/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (17/9/17)

RichJB said:


> @Tanja, if you're going to mix that Salted Caramel Buttery Nuts, I implore you to heed Josh Luttrall's (SlashaLO) notes and his review of it. I haven't tried that recipe but Josh suggests adding 2% FW Butter Pecan and cutting the sweetener way down. That immediately makes sense and improves the recipe to me. The original recipe calls for 2.5% Cap Super Sweet. Palates differ but I just cannot see anybody vaping that. It's the equivalent of at least 5% TFA Sweetener, probably closer to 10%. If it was an astringent sour citrus recipe, I could see maybe 1% Cap SS tops. But in a recipe that already has caramel and brown sugar, I'd be inclined to use no sweetener at all.


Sound advice thanks! Will definitely not use 2.5% cap ss! And I love butter pecan! So will add that... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gonzilla (18/9/17)

Life and work have been at a bit of a frenetic pace and I've not had as much time to troll the forums and such. Mixing has slowed a little but I've snuck in some late night sessions to try some new recipes.

3 Banana Nuts Simple recipe using a newly acquired TFA Banana Nut Bread as the star. Wanted to try this concentrate before ordering the missing parts for Skiddlz Bourbon Bread.
Berry Creamy Another 3 ingredient recipe using a new flavor for me, this time it's FA Forest Mix. Have seen some older recipes using it pretty high up but I trust Cheeba with the 2%
Birthday Ice Cream Cake Ordered in JF Yellow Cake in the hopes that it might provide a safer alternative to FW Yellow Cake and it was the missing piece to Vurves recipe.
Tony's Revenge Another Cereal vape I'd been interested in trying, picked up Lucky Leprechaun to increase my library of rarely used cereal flavors 
Fantastic Little bit late to the party but I jumped onto the WS 23 hype train and this one seemed highly regarded.
Longing First foray into the world of flowers (unless Grack juice counts) starting with the gateway floral: TFA Honeysuckle
Lime Longing Needed more limes anyway
Lushice Clone Had been lamenting the unavailability of LA Watermelon for awhile but PUR Watermelon has been getting some hype as the candy watermelon to challenge the throne. I've had the original and this is pretty spot on, all it would need for a 1:1 would be to pump the Sucralose up.
Misty I've never had Sipss but the flavor description reminded me of those Heintjies Mixed Berry juices which were always my favorite. Took the sweetener down a notch myself but it hits that berry fruit juice perfectly for me.

Have also been messing around with a few recipes from scratch and solo flavor testing some other new additions to the roster. So many concentrates and so little time!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Friep (18/9/17)

Not a big mix night for me mixed:
Chelsea bun v4 I think will give it a steep and see what happens.
And mixed https://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/18/strawberry-yogurts/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HvNDhF (19/9/17)

So after I mixed a couple of recipes and then found out that it was all recipes and the % flavouring was extremely high.
I changed the recipes as follows. Any feedback would be appreciated.

Blue Raspberry Bubblegum
Bubblegum (TFA) - 5.5%
Blue Raspberry (FW) - 3.8%
Marshmallow (CAP) - 1.7%

Space Jam
Lemon Lime (CAP) - 2.4%
Harvest Berry (CAP) - 3%
Energy Drink RF (CAP) - 5.7%



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/9/17)

HvNDhF said:


> So after I mixed a couple of recipes and then found out that it was all recipes and the % flavouring was extremely high.
> I changed the recipes as follows. Any feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> Blue Raspberry Bubblegum
> ...



@HvNDhF although these %'s look a lot better - I'm afraid I cant really contribute as these profiles are not really my cup of tea. Perhaps mix up a 10ml tester of each and take it from there. I'm sure someone else can assist who are more familiar with these types of mixes.

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HvNDhF (19/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> @HvNDhF although these %'s look a lot better - I'm afraid I cant really contribute as these profiles are not really my cup of tea. Perhaps mix up a 10ml tester of each and take it from there. I'm sure someone else can assist who are more familiar with these types of mixes.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank You @Rude Rudi and @RichJB with helping me understand %'s better. Specificly on old vs newer recipes. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (19/9/17)

Hope it works out well for you, @HvNDhF. Like Rudi, I don't have experience in those profiles so I can't offer anything constructive at this point. Nothing seems out of place to me, though.

I just mixed up a new one by MrBurgundy, his St Louie Butter Cake. It's an interesting recipe as it's a single cake base with a custard thickener and then three flavours that all work towards icing/sweetening. So a deceptively simple mix with just 6.5% total flavouring, I'm interested to see how this one pans out.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## HvNDhF (19/9/17)

I actually think its time that O start trying these deserts/bakery type of flavours as I have never really tried them and just got stuck with the fruity sweet flavours from the beginning. Can't do any harm experiencing

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Friep (19/9/17)

Yet another small mix night.
Mixed Apple ala mode v 11 with @Andre suggestion for the base:


Andre said:


> The base below should give you some of the sauteed/cooked effect, together with a delicate spicy and the ice cream. You will have to choose the apple.
> 
> TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 4.0 %
> CAP Cinnamon Danish Swirl 2.0 %
> ...


Subbed flv greek yogurt with 0.5% cap creamy yogurt and 0.5% greek yogurt and added 2% fa fuji and 1% inw double appel. Will give it a steep and see what happens.

And Mixed: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1239251/Fried Ice Cream By: Boogenshizzle
Mixed this a while ago did not have cap cereal 27 and subbed wit tfa ap at 1% turned out really nice now to try the original.

Basically my idea behind these two mixes a night is to get ahead of the steep curve. For every bottle I vape I mix two so that in the end my mixes gets a chance to steep and because my time is a bit limited these days two mixes does not take alot of time to do got the idea from @RichJB the steep master.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (20/9/17)

Had a small mixing session last night.

Wayne's Ice Cream Stone Recipe (CAP Vanilla Custard v1 - 0.5% // TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream - 4%) https://diyordievaping.com/2016/11/14/top-5-diy-e-liquid-support-bases-beginner-diy-tips/

Sucker Punch Clone http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/49221/Sucker+punch+clone+50ml

Strawberry Fog http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/226322

Cereal Killer http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/58656/Cereal+Killer+

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (20/9/17)

@Lawrence A How do you like this one:
Strawberry Fog http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/226322
I love the stuff and have made countless adaptation from this one.


----------



## Lawrence A (20/9/17)

Friep said:


> @Lawrence A How do you like this one:
> Strawberry Fog http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/226322
> I love the stuff and have made countless adaptation from this one.


@Friep I mixed it for the first time last night so its in the steeping cupboard untested.... it looks like it could be a winner though so looking forward to trying it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (20/9/17)

Lawrence A said:


> @Friep I mixed it for the first time last night so its in the steeping cupboard untested.... it looks like it could be a winner though so looking forward to trying it out.



Think you can give it a go the strawberry ripe fades quite quickly. I haven't steeped this yet normally it doesn't survive a week. Just to add I dropped the tfa cheesecake Graham crust to 3%.


----------



## Tanja (20/9/17)

RichJB said:


> Hope it works out well for you, @HvNDhF. Like Rudi, I don't have experience in those profiles so I can't offer anything constructive at this point. Nothing seems out of place to me, though.
> 
> I just mixed up a new one by MrBurgundy, his St Louie Butter Cake. It's an interesting recipe as it's a single cake base with a custard thickener and then three flavours that all work towards icing/sweetening. So a deceptively simple mix with just 6.5% total flavouring, I'm interested to see how this one pans out.


Please let me know how it is ... I've ben eyeing this one... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (21/9/17)

Tonight's mix session:
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/26431#strawberry_milkshake_by_boogenshizzle_by_boogenshizzlet 
https://diyordievaping.com/2017/01/14/pebble-cream-bronuts/ 50 ml of this stuff its just awsome.
yet another apple pie:
3% Tfa appel pie
2% Fa fuji
1% Inw double appel
4% Cap sugar cookie
0.5% Inw Biscuit
0.5% fa cinnamon Ceylon
2% Hs French vanilla ice cream
0.5% fa marshmallow
Will let it steep and see what happens.
and this one: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/489786/Flawless: Aftermath clone by DUNKNDRIP thanks for this one @rogue zombie 
finally found a use for my tfa blueberry extra.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/9/17)

Friep said:


> Tonight's mix session:
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/26431#strawberry_milkshake_by_boogenshizzle_by_boogenshizzlet
> https://diyordievaping.com/2017/01/14/pebble-cream-bronuts/ 50 ml of this stuff its just awsome.
> yet another apple pie:
> ...




Have a look at this apple pie recipe...be sure to read the development note. You can thank me later...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tanja (25/9/17)

This was @TheV yesterday setting up for our DIY day...





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV (25/9/17)

Tanja said:


> This was @TheV yesterday setting up for our DIY day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a wonderful day! Thanks for having me over @Tanja. We mixed, we vaped... We laughed. I look forward to another session in the near future. I'll put up some pics when I'm back home

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tanja (25/9/17)

TheV said:


> What a wonderful day! Thanks for having me over @Tanja. We mixed, we vaped... We laughed. I look forward to another session in the near future. I'll put up some pics when I'm back home


Yeah... it was good fun... We did however discover that V&T vaperies will definitely never exist! We suck at our own mixtures... but we'll give it another go sometime ... Hahaha 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV (25/9/17)

Tanja said:


> Yeah... it was good fun... We did however discover that V&T vaperies will definitely never exist! We suck at our own mixtures... but we'll give it another go sometime ... Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Not anytime soon at the very least! And yes indeed, we shall give it another bash!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tanja (25/9/17)

Some feedback on the new ones I made last month before I get into the mixes for this month...

Apple Buttah - I don't think it's a bad one... but not quite my flavor profile...
Blapplebean Ice Cream - It's a very nice blueberry apple ice cream... but also not quite my liking...
*Cannoli* - Also a first try... I cannot remember where I found this recipe... so here it is...
CAP New York Cheesecake 1.50%
CAP Sugar Cookie 4.00%
INW Biscuit 0.75%
TFA Bavarian Cream 2.50%
TFA Meringue 0.75%
TFA Vanilla Custard 2.00%
This one is also not bad... But I doubt I will make it again... It's not wow...
Custard Doughnut - This one is still steeping in the cupboard...
*Goolberry Cheesecake*
CAP French Vanilla 1.00%
CAP New York Cheesecake 9.00%
FA Billberry 1.50%
TFA Bavarian Cream 1.50%
TFA Blueberry Wild 7.00%
TFA Graham Cracker Clear 2.50%
**Now Goolberry Cheesecake I love... I will definitely be making some more of this!
Jedi - It's also not bad... but also doubt I will make more of this...
Kreed's Kustard - I think I might just make some more of this...
Monkey Snackz - I had such high hopes for this one... but alas... it disappointed...
*Peanut Brittle* 
CAP Vanilla Custard V1 2.00%
FA Marshmallow 2.00%
TFA Caramel (Original) 2.00%
TFA Dulche de Leche 1.50%
TFA Graham Cracker Clear 2.00%
TFA Peanut Butter 6.00%
** This one I will definitely make again!
*The Best Strawberry Ice Cream*
TFA Strawberry 3.00%
TFA Strawberry (Ripe) 8.00%
TFA Sweet Cream 1.00%
TFA Sweetener 0.50%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 7.00%
** This one is also awesome! I love it!! It's exactly what it says... The Best Strawberry Ice Cream!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (25/9/17)

Great to see @Tanja 
Congrats on all the ones you really liked
The Strawberry ice cream sounds great

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (25/9/17)

Ok... now to get into the ones that I made yesterday with @TheV ... We had an awesome day! Lots of laughs... became hangry... had a braai... carried on... Tried our own mixes... a complete failure!! But we will not give up! We will try this again...

So what did I mix yesterday??

Boardwalk - I love this banana vape! So I had to make some more...
Butter Almond Custard - This time around I tried it with the FW Cake (Yellow) added... will see what this addition does to one of my favorites...
Doug's Awesome Sauce - One of the few fruity vapes I enjoy... so made some more of it...
Ethos Crispy Treats - I love this so much I made 200ml of it!
Frosted Flakes - I love my cereal vapes... So decided to try this one out as well...
Mother's Unicorn Milk - I really love this one too... and because it has to steep for quite some time, I decided to make 200ml of this as well...
My Vanilla Custard - I love custards... so this is a new one I am trying out...
*P Nut Cream Cake* - I can't remember where I got the recipe from... but it looked like something I would like... Another first try for me...
CAP New York Cheesecake 3.50%
CAP Vanilla Custard V1 3.00%
FA Carmel (caramel) 1.00%
FW Butterscotch (natural) 1.00%
TFA Banana Nut Bread 4.00%
TFA Peanut Butter 4.50%
Peanut Butter Ice Cream - I love peanut butter... and I love Ice Cream... so what can go wrong?? Who knows? Another first try for me...
Raspberry Cheesecake - I've been enjoying the cheesecakes lately... so I figured I'd give this one a try as well...
*Salted Caramel Buttery Nuts* - Also can't remember where I got the recipe from... But I dropped the CAP SS to 1% and added 0.5% FW Butter Pecan to the recipe... Original recipe called for 2.5% CAP SS and no Butter Pecan...
CAP Butter Cream 2.00%
CAP Super Sweet 1.00%
FW Butter Pecan 0.50%
FW Caramel (salted) 5.00%
TFA Acetyl Pyrazine 0.40%
TFA Brown Sugar 1.00%
*Simple Kiwi Strawberry *- It is exactly what it says... a very simple Kiwi and Strawberry... Also can't remember where I got the recipe from...
CAP Super Sweet 0.50%
TFA Kiwi 1.00%
TFA Strawberry 4.00%
Simply Cannoli - Because @RichJB said so...
Solo Boss Reserve - Because... cheesecake... banana... peanut butter... It just seemed like a good idea... we'll see after some time in the cupboard...
Sweet Creamy Pistachio Ice Cream - Well... it's nutty... and Ice Cream... Another first try...
*The Duchess* - Also can't remember where I got the recipe from... But it's custard... 
CAP French Vanilla 2.00%
CAP Vanilla Custard V1 8.00%
FW Butterscotch Ripple 3.00%
FW Cake (Yellow) 2.00%
FW Hazelnut 1.00%
Tony's Revenge - I had to again... cereal... I love it!

So here is a picture of the mixes between @TheV and myself... I am sure he will give some details around what he made as well...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Tanja (25/9/17)

Silver said:


> Great to see @Tanja
> Congrats on all the ones you really liked
> The Strawberry ice cream sounds great


Sorry we couldn't come up with anything nice for you @Silver... we will try again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/9/17)

Oh wow, that was a mighty mixing session @Tanja !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (25/9/17)

Tanja said:


> Ok... now to get into the ones that I made yesterday with @TheV ... We had an awesome day! Lots of laughs... became hangry... had a braai... carried on... Tried our own mixes... a complete failure!! But we will not give up! We will try this again...
> 
> So what did I mix yesterday??
> 
> ...


Ok, so I'm finally back home. Excuse the delays...
Pro-tip for anyone that mixes with @Tanja for 13 hours (can't believe time flew by so quickly!) ... have some snacks ready  (the hangry is real)

The mix master hard at work:




Me trying to grab a team photo:





On to the mixes:
Betsy
Boosted Remix
Butter Almond Custard
Coop's Kiwi "Cheesecake"
D Cream (100ml stock, one of my favorites)
Fizz Pop Apple (got this one from @Tanja as Apple Sours: 5% FA Fuji Apple + 2% TFA Sour)
Fizz Pop Cherry (an attempt at anyway, need a proper cherry: TFA Rainbow Sherbet 3% + TFA Sour 2% + FW Swedish Fish Type)
Fried Ice Cream
Fried Strawberry Donut
Groot
GuaBerry
LychBerry
Milk & Honey
Mother of Dragon's Milk
Peach Leech (30ml remake of my own concoction as the tester was good: TFA Peach (Juicy) 6% + TFA Sweet Cream 5% + TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 4%)
Sick AF
The Real Cookies and Cream
Vanilla Almond Milk
Vurvacious Milk & Honey
Zepolla Crunch

I'll report back on the new ones in due time 

Thanks again to @Tanja for welcoming me into her home and a special thank you to her SO for putting up with our "crazy obsession" as he likes to call it and braaing for us, because clearly we couldn't get our heads out of the bottles

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (25/9/17)

My oh my, that looks like a serious mad science experiment!
Haha

Awesome @TheV !
Thanks for the photos
Looks amazingly fun

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja (25/9/17)

TheV said:


> Ok, so I'm finally back home. Excuse the delays...
> Pro-tip for anyone that mixes with @Tanja for 13 hours (can't believe time flew by so quickly!) ... have some snacks ready  (the hangry is real)
> 
> The mix master hard at work:
> ...


Gonna have to make some of your fruity stuff for wayne... he loved it! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (25/9/17)

Tanja said:


> Gonna have to make some of your fruity stuff for wayne... he loved it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


... just remember: Once a GuaBerry tank, always a GuaBerry tank. Still stuck in my Wasp  hahaha
I'm glad he enjoyed some of the recipes I tried

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV (25/9/17)

Silver said:


> My oh my, that looks like a serious mad science experiment!
> Haha
> 
> Awesome @TheV !
> ...


Thanks @Silver. Its really nice doing these vape related tasks with like minded individuals.
A mixing day or even a vape maintenance day can be loads of fun

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/9/17)

Tanja said:


> Ok... now to get into the ones that I made yesterday with @TheV ... We had an awesome day! Lots of laughs... became hangry... had a braai... carried on... Tried our own mixes... a complete failure!! But we will not give up! We will try this again...
> 
> So what did I mix yesterday??
> 
> ...


That is a SERIOUS mixing session.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (25/9/17)

I have the same barstools as @Tanja does. They must be special mixing barstools. 

Looks like you both had a productive session. Good luck with the cherry, @TheV. That is a tough profile. The Inw ones are reputedly the only non-plasticky/non-cough-drop ones and even they aren't easy to work with and need a lot of help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## TheV (25/9/17)

RichJB said:


> I have the same barstools as @Tanja does. They must be special mixing barstools.
> 
> Looks like you both had a productive session. Good luck with the cherry, @TheV. That is a tough profile. The Inw ones are reputedly the only non-plasticky/non-cough-drop ones and even they aren't easy to work with and need a lot of help.


Haha those barstools are great. Special mixing barstools indeed 

@Tanja has enough juice for a month (she mixes for 2)... I probably have enough for 3 months! 

Thanks @RichJB. I appreciate the info. I shall hunt for the right sweet cherry vape. It does seem like quite a tricky one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/9/17)

Awesome guys!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dolfie (26/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Awesome guys!!!!


@Rude Rudi have you tested your Dinner Lady and what is your thoughts on it. I like the Cape version so much made another 6 bottles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/9/17)

Dolfie said:


> @Rude Rudi have you tested your Dinner Lady and what is your thoughts on it. I like the Cape version so much made another 6 bottles.


Cape version?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie (26/9/17)

Sorry capella

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/9/17)

Dolfie said:


> Sorry capella


Thanks @Dolfie. Please point me to the recipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie (26/9/17)

I g


Andre said:


> Thanks @Dolfie. Please point me to the recipe.


 I got it from the eliquid forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (26/9/17)

I think he may be talking about HIC's Lemon Lasagne? I can't recall ever seeing a Dinner Lady clone with all-Cap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/9/17)

Dolfie said:


> @Rude Rudi have you tested your Dinner Lady and what is your thoughts on it. I like the Cape version so much made another 6 bottles.



I made this acclaimed (and best) version by dazcole = Dinner Lady A Lemon Tart Remix. This is a fantastic recipe which has improved dramatically with a good steep. Mine is now just on 3 weeks old and shining beautifully.

By Cap version I assume you are referring to the Cap LMP vs the FW LMP called for? 

I have made it before with Cap LMP and the difference is noticeable. As dazcole explains:
_"its lemon flavour is very bright and more forward and stronger than capellas offering"_

I have learned (the hard and pricey way) to NEVER sub. If you are not 100% certain and confident that you are subbing to IMPROVE the recipe - not because you don't have the ingredient - then rather put it on the "to do" list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/9/17)

Dolfie said:


> I g I got it from the eliquid forum



Well, that should be a doddle then - there are only 84 672 recipes on ELR - shouldn't take @Andre more than a month or so to sift through it then!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dolfie (26/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Well, that should be a doddle then - there are only 84 672 recipes on ELR - shouldn't take @Andre more than a month or so to sift through it then!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dolfie (26/9/17)

Sorr


Dolfie said:


> View attachment 108295


sorry but I mean to say this one. I struggle to find Custer Pi and Fw Lemon meringue pie. But this one I like alot and still want to make the one you mention @Rude

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (26/9/17)

Does mixing boiled water with coffee granules, milk and some sugar count under the heading what did you mix today? I must say it was divine?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## franshorn (26/9/17)

Tanja said:


> Ok... now to get into the ones that I made yesterday with @TheV ... We had an awesome day! Lots of laughs... became hangry... had a braai... carried on... Tried our own mixes... a complete failure!! But we will not give up! We will try this again...
> 
> So what did I mix yesterday??
> *Simple Kiwi Strawberry *- It is exactly what it says... a very simple Kiwi and Strawberry... Also can't remember where I got the recipe from...
> ...



Hmmm keen to try the strawberry kiwi mix. 
I'm still a diy noob though and prefer the fruity vapes.

Any idea if I can substitute with TFA kiwi double? If so, at what strength? 
And I don't have cap sweet but TFA sweetener. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (26/9/17)

franshorn said:


> Hmmm keen to try the strawberry kiwi mix.
> I'm still a diy noob though and prefer the fruity vapes.
> 
> Any idea if I can substitute with TFA kiwi double? If so, at what strength?
> ...


I actually think kiwi double is what I used to be honest... it works well... I think it might actually be the same thing? @RichJB ... can you help? 

Cap super sweet is more concentrated than tfa sweetener... so you can up the % on the sweetner to probably about 1 or even more depending on what you like... 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (26/9/17)

TFA Kiwi Double is their only Kiwi, TFA doesn't make another one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (27/9/17)

Tonight's mix night is all about strawberry.
mixed:
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/36161 : Wayne's Milk do not read the write up you will need eye bleach.
something I call awesome strawberry v7:
Shake and vape this one best after three days. if you like mother's unicorn milk give this a go.
tfa cheesecake graham crust 3%
tfa Bavarian cream 3%
tfa strawberry 2%
cc sweet strawberry 2% got this from the flavor mill at vapecon.
inw strawberry shisha 2%
fa Vienna cream 1%
fa marshmallow 1%
next one a strawberry glazed doughnut v1 work in progress think I over did the doughnut but lets see what happens with a steep.


----------



## BigMacZA (28/9/17)

So I mixed three new flavours last night. One was Kzor's Groot Grape Soda, then a watermelon raspberry bubblegum and the last is an RY4 Butterscotch. Only been mixing for about 2 months, but has made vaping alot more affordable.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Huffapuff (29/9/17)

I've recently been enjoying some "dirty" bakeries. While these recipes use some tobacco concentrates (not _real _tobaccos mind you )_, _they are definitely bakeries. I feel the use of TFA RY4 Double and FA Soho add a depth and richness which enhance the juices beautifully.

The first is Sagacious which is a rich and creamy bakery with a gentle hint of cinnamon.

Then another I enjoy is Soma, a cookies and cream with that bakery-style tobacco.

They both claim to need only an overnight steep, however I find they're both richer and creamier after at least 3 days.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/9/17)

Huffapuff said:


> I've recently been enjoying some "dirty" bakeries. While these recipes use some tobacco concentrates (not _real _tobaccos mind you )_, _they are definitely bakeries. I feel the use of TFA RY4 Double and FA Soho add a depth and richness which enhance the juices beautifully.
> 
> The first is Sagacious which is a rich and creamy bakery with a gentle hint of cinnamon.
> 
> ...




These look fabulous @Huffapuff - they are right up mu alley. Gonna give it mix!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (29/9/17)

@Huffapuff, I can also recommend Krucial's Rip Harambe if you like 'dirty' bakeries.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/9/17)

RichJB said:


> @Huffapuff, I can also recommend Krucial's Rip Harambe if you like 'dirty' bakeries.



What is a 'dirty' bakery @RichJB ?

I recall Zeki previously talking about desserts with dreams but am wondering what makes something dirty?

Is it the taste? Or does it have other non bakery things in it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (29/9/17)

@Silver, 'dirtying' a mix refers to the addition of a dessert tobacco into a non-tobacco profile. Usually it is TFA RY4 Double or FA Soho which is used. Both have a caramel note which is fine for a bakery or dessert or cream. But then you also get just a hint of the tobacco note. So it's almost like having a cookie (or whatever) which has some tobacco sprinkled into it before baking. It adds an almost savoury note. It sounds odd but it adds complexity and can produce some really great and unusual results. 

In the Beginner Blending mixing competition, one round involved mixers being given a basket of flavours which they had to use. One of those flavours was FA Soho. So several of the mixers chose 'dirty' mixes. ID10-T, for example, took Bananas Foster which is a rich buttery banana dessert and dirtied it up with Soho. Sounds gross to have tobacco in a banana dessert but it works really well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (1/10/17)

Huffapuff said:


> I've recently been enjoying some "dirty" bakeries. While these recipes use some tobacco concentrates (not _real _tobaccos mind you )_, _they are definitely bakeries. I feel the use of TFA RY4 Double and FA Soho add a depth and richness which enhance the juices beautifully.
> 
> The first is Sagacious which is a rich and creamy bakery with a gentle hint of cinnamon.
> 
> ...



Those look really nice need to get some fa soho. I really like tfa ry4 double with cap sugar cookie. Thought I was loopy when I added it to a cookie. Now I learned its a thing. Just got to love this forum...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (1/10/17)

For tonight's mix I tried two bases with my strawberry base.
This one from @Ezekiel 
Milk (Dairy) (TFA) - 4%
Malted Milk (TFA) - 1%
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TFA) - 1% 
Think its going to need a long steep.
And diy or die's ice cream base:
Tfa vbic 4%
Cap vc 0.5%
This one seems like a winner

The strawberry base:
tfa strawberry 2%
Cc sweet strawberry 2%
Inw strawberry shisha 2%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trishan Gounden (2/10/17)

GoodDay everyone.

Are there any diy folk in Pretoria East or Hatfield that would be willing or currently sell some of there concoctions. Buying juice is becoming a bit expensive and I tend to get tired of a specific juice quickly and end up just buying even more.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (3/10/17)

Last night's mix session: 
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/65299#creme_fruitee_by_steamroom
This stuff tasted amazing after mixing can't wait to taste again tonight and hopefully it will make the 5 days steep.
Next one: 
https://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/07/lets-mix-strawberry-vanilla-bean-ice-cream-cone-svbicc-recipe/
This reminds me of strawberry shortcake bar from not Charles Manson

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/10/17)

In an effort to deplete my juice stash, I have not mixed a single juice in just over 2 weeks...I have had the urge a couple of times but have been able to exercise self control!! 

After mixing frantically on a daily basis, I have ended up with far too much juice to get through to warrant mixing new recipes.

I'm about 2/3's through and will probably jump in again next week...

#DIYproblems #toomuchjuice

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (3/10/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> In an effort to deplete my juice stash, I have not mixed a single juice in just over 2 weeks...I have had the urge a couple of times but have been able to exercise self control!!
> 
> After mixing frantically on a daily basis, I have ended up with far too much juice to get through to warrant mixing new recipes.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on the self control. I just want to get a month ahead but my limiting factor currently is bottels and just when I had a good week of mixing something happens and I miss a day or two and then I am behind again...


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/10/17)

Friep said:


> Congratulations on the self control. I just want to get a month ahead but my limiting factor currently is bottels and just when I had a good week of mixing something happens and I miss a day or two and then I am behind again...



The problem is that I mixed about 12 new juices a week for many months - this quickly piled up as I made more than I could possible vape which, in part, led to my most recent cull...

A suggestion @Friep is to mix 100mls of your favourite juices (if you don't do this already) which will last longer and save on bottles. Simply decant into 30ml bottles and top up when required.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (3/10/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> The problem is that I mixed about 12 new juices a week for many months - this quickly piled up as I made more than I could possible vape which, in part, led to my most recent cull...
> 
> A suggestion @Friep is to mix 100mls of your favourite juices (if you don't do this already) which will last longer and save on bottles. Simply decant into 30ml bottles and top up when required.



Thanks I need to do the 100ml thing I haven't found a juice worthy of 100ml yet. My own mixes I tweak with every mix I am never happy with them and often go back to version 1. The most I have mixed is 50ml but think I might have found one or two thats worthy of 100ml need to get some 100ml bottles asap.

12 new mixes a week thats a awesome number. But can see how it can become to much.

Can't wait till you mix again looking forward to reading about what you mixed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (3/10/17)

For tonight's mix:
Apple ala mode back to the basics:
What I want is a fuji Apple in the front with a cinnamon note in the middle and a nice vanilla ice cream throughout so did this: 
Fa fuji 2%
Fa cinnamon Ceylon 0.25%
Tfa vbic 8%
Lets see what happens can already tell that it needs a bit of vanilla maybe some cap vc 0.5% will do the trick but I am out can't believe I am out of that. Think it needs a bit more cinnamon but in a day or two that might change.
Second one: caramel cookie I have been working on and still busy with.
Tfa ap 0.5%
Cap sugar cookie 4%
Inw biscuit 1%
Tfa ry4 double 3%
Fa caramel 2%
Tfa vanilla custard 4% cap v1 works better but I am out.


----------



## Huffapuff (3/10/17)

Friep said:


> For tonight's mix:
> Apple ala mode back to the basics:
> What I want is a fuji Apple in the front with a cinnamon note in the middle and a nice vanilla ice cream throughout so did this:
> Fa fuji 2%
> ...


For a better bakery cinnamon try CAP Cinnamon Danish Swirl from 1.5% upwards.
Some FA Apple Pie and Liquid Amber will do wonders too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vino1718 (4/10/17)

Huffapuff said:


> For a better bakery cinnamon try CAP Cinnamon Danish Swirl from 1.5% upwards.
> Some FA Apple Pie and Liquid Amber will do wonders too.



I used CAP CDS in my mix @ 2% and is very overpowering or it might just be in my recipe. Will be using it at 1% in my next mix, but 1.5 seems to be bout right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Friep (4/10/17)

Huffapuff said:


> For a better bakery cinnamon try CAP Cinnamon Danish Swirl from 1.5% upwards.
> Some FA Apple Pie and Liquid Amber will do wonders too.


I need to get these they look really good. The liquid amber helps with creating the baked apple if I am not mistaken. And tfa brown sugar also does this? 
Read about fa apple pie now seems that it's more on a crust side?


----------



## Friep (4/10/17)

Vino1718 said:


> I used CAP CDS in my mix @ 2% and is very overpowering or it might just be in my recipe. Will be using it at 1% in my next mix, but 1.5 seems to be bout right.


 I also found that cap cds overpowers a lot of the mixes I have tried with it above 1.5% and still I see it being used at 5% +. Have you tried tfa Apple pie I find it to be a light cinnamon and by adding fa fuji to it it brings out a bit of the apple note in it. I don't go over 3% with it but it plays well with fa fuji and other apples.


----------



## Vino1718 (4/10/17)

Sadly I don't have apple pie. But I'm playing around with TFA Pie Crust a.t.m.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (4/10/17)

Vino1718 said:


> Sadly I don't have apple pie. But I'm playing around with TFA Pie Crust a.t.m.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Thats also something that peeks my interest.


----------



## Huffapuff (4/10/17)

Vino1718 said:


> I used CAP CDS in my mix @ 2% and is very overpowering or it might just be in my recipe. Will be using it at 1% in my next mix, but 1.5 seems to be bout right.


I like it at 1.25% as that's where it's more of a hint of cinnamon rather than CINNAMON!!! 



Friep said:


> I need to get these they look really good. The liquid amber helps with creating the baked apple if I am not mistaken. And tfa brown sugar also does this?
> Read about fa apple pie now seems that it's more on a crust side?


Apple Pie adds a nice grainy texture - something that I love about apple pies irl.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (5/10/17)

Last night's mix did not mix alot:
Made some additions to this:
Apple ala mode back to the basic
Fa fuji 2%
Fa cinnamon Ceylon 0.25%
Tfa vbic 8%
Additions:
2% tfa apple pie
0.5% hs french vanilla ice cream.
0.5% inw double apple.
Tastes alot better but will taste again tonight.

Revited my idea for a strawberry glazed dougnut:
Cap glazed doughnut 2%
Fw hazelnut 0.5%
Fa meringue 1%
Fw yellow cake 0.5%
Tfa vbic 3%
Tfa strawberry 2%
Cap sweet strawberry 2%
Inw shisha strawberry 2%
Cap sugar cookie 3%
Will have a taste again tonight but still think the doughnut might be too strong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (5/10/17)

Tonights mix: 
No name: 
0.5% inw raspberry (m)
3% tfa cheesecake Graham crust
3% tfa Bavarian cream
1% fa marshmallow
1% fa Vienna cream
Think this could be a starting point if one is looking for an rsvp clone.

Second one:
Saw this by @Tanja 
*Simple Kiwi Strawberry *- It is exactly what it says... a very simple Kiwi and Strawberry... Also can't remember where I got the recipe from...
CAP Super Sweet 0.50%
TFA Kiwi 1.00%
TFA Strawberry 4.00%
Decided to add 0.5% fa white grape
And use em instead of cap super sweet.
Lets see what happens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (5/10/17)

Some feed back on one mix: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/36161 Wayne's milk. Wont mix this again its got a terrible chemical taste for me might be sorted by a longer steep but I don't like it.


----------



## Lawrence A (6/10/17)

Just wanted to give a little feedback on some of the mixes below which have now finished steeping



Lawrence A said:


> *Harvestberry Cheesecake* which was inspired by this recipe http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/746418/Huckleberry Cheesecake
> Blueberry Wild (TFA) 0,75%
> Harvest Berry (Capella) 4,00%
> Marshmallow (Flavour Art) 1,00%
> ...


I am getting a very funny off note right at the end, almost like an 'aftertaste'. I am not sure if it is because the Cheesecake Graham crust % is too high, or if it is just the Harvest Berry itself (which is a raspberry, blueberry, strawberry flavor) which is supposed to have a hint of cherry on the exhale - I get a beer/malty taste going on though.... and that taste is lingering around in my coil for longer than I would have liked. I will definitely need to make some changes to this if I am to remix it.



Lawrence A said:


> *Mother of Dragons Milk* http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1006281/Mother of Dragons Milk


This is delicious and I will definitely be mixing up more of this



Lawrence A said:


> *Sugar Cookies and Cream* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/7775#sugar_cookies_and_cream_by_chrisdvr1


Another one I like. Will definitely make more of this



Lawrence A said:


> *Sword of Truth *v2* http://vapingunderground.com/threads/sword-of-truth-v2-by-botboy141.17828/
> Banana Cream TFA 0,35%
> Coconut Xtra TFA 0,1%
> Honeydew II TFA 1%
> ...


This is sooooooo much better (well for my palate anyway) with the reduction in the coconut and I will be mixing a large volume of this. Its deeee-lish.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (6/10/17)

I found this and I'm going to mix it up and give it a go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (6/10/17)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> I found this and I'm going to mix it up and give it a go.


This looks interesting. Keep us posted.
Have you tired: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/26478 pebbles cream bronut


----------



## Glytch (7/10/17)

Lawrence A said:


> Just wanted to give a little feedback on some of the mixes below which have now finished steeping
> 
> 
> I am getting a very funny off note right at the end, almost like an 'aftertaste'. I am not sure if it is because the Cheesecake Graham crust % is too high, or if it is just the Harvest Berry itself (which is a raspberry, blueberry, strawberry flavor) which is supposed to have a hint of cherry on the exhale - I get a beer/malty taste going on though.... and that taste is lingering around in my coil for longer than I would have liked. I will definitely need to make some changes to this if I am to remix it.
> ...


I also have a similar issue with Harvest Berry. Definitely something weird going on. the only way I can describe it is an off warm tartness/bitter note.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (7/10/17)

Mixed up Cuprian (iwn milk choc original) and played around a bit with another version i have been dying to try

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (7/10/17)

Pics or it didn't happen 






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (7/10/17)

I have been wanting to try Cuprian with TFA or FW White Choc but it's always pushed down the 'to do' list. I have some OG steeping and it is the same colour as automotive oil drained from the sump after 10000km. Dark chocolates, feh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/10/17)

zandernwn said:


> Mixed up Cuprian (iwn milk choc original) and played around a bit with another version i have been dying to try
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Should be good with MF Dark Chocolate in the mix?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (7/10/17)

I think combo of fw milk choc and tfa double is pretty decent

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (7/10/17)

Luckiky i still have 500ml of inw milk OG

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (7/10/17)

Tonight's mix: 
Raspberry glazed doughnut v1:
Had a bery / raspberry glazed doughnut tonight and need to get this in juice form so version one is born.
Inw raspberry (m) 0.5%
Cap glazed doughnut 1.5%
Fw hazelnut 0.5%
Fa meringue 1%
Fw yellow cake 0.5%
Tfa vbic 3%
Flv frosting 1%
Cap sugar cookie 2% 
The raspberry dominates this after the shake lets hope it balances after a few days rest.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lawrence A (8/10/17)

Mixed the following up between yesterday and today
*
Andre's White Mate* http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1081830
*
Atomes Chifles *http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/496116
*
Chocolate Marshmallow Fudge* http://vapingunderground.com/threads/hics-chocolate-marshmallow-fudge.34992/
*
Fantastic* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/32883
*
My Dude*  http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/535922 (sweetener dropped to 1%)
*
One Milk To Rule Them All *http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/763332/One Milk To Rule Them All by Boogenshizzle
*
Strawnana Custard* http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/102758/Strawnana Custard
*
Vape-Some-Smores* @BeardedVaper93 recipe from DIY comp at Vapecon)

*Apple Fizzpop*
Apple Green FW @12%
Sweetener TFA 0.5%
Dairy Milk TFA 0.6%
Marshmallow TFA 1,4%

*Pear and Caramel Pie*
Banana FA 0.5%
Biscuit INW 1%
Brown Sugar TFA 0.5%
Caramel TFA 1.5%
Cheesecake (Graham Crust) TFA 3%
Cream Fresh FA 2%
Pear Candy TFA 4%

*Mint Chocolate*
White Chocolate FW 4%
Peppermint CAP 2%
Marshmallow FA 1%
Sweetener TFA 1,5%

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (8/10/17)

Thats awesome @Lawrence A 
Enjoy them
Curious about how that apple fizzpop tastes and how the mint chocolate comes out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (9/10/17)

*
Vape-Some-Smores* @BeardedVaper93 recipe from DIY comp at Vapecon)


[/QUOTE]

AWESOME!!!

I hope you like it. Let me know how it turns out...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Patrick (9/10/17)

I mixed ExclusiveGirl's Green Tea Kit Kat about a month ago and prised it open last night. It's a wonderfully balanced juice (I used FW White Chocolate because I prefer it to TPA) and, as she noted, seriously addictive. It goes particularly well with First Aid Kit's America.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (9/10/17)

Patrick said:


> I mixed ExclusiveGirl's Green Tea Kit Kat about a month ago and prised it open last night. It's a wonderfully balanced juice (I used FW White Chocolate because I prefer it to TPA) and, as she noted, seriously addictive. It goes particularly well with First Aid Kit's America.


Same here - strangely addictive. Bit of a dry note, which could be the TFA White Chocolate?
Golden Oreo Pudding really tantalizing too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (9/10/17)

Tonights mix:
Saw this: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/58334#shortbread_raspberry_cookie_by_dwinans 
Did not have tfa sweet raspberry so used inw raspberry at 0.25% hopped for something like jollies addicted to that stuff. It's not jollies but will satisfy my craving for now.
Next up grack juice: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/9396#grack_juice_by_philosaphucker
This stuff is weird but in a good way. The inw cactus is way out of my comfort zone but its not overpowering in this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (11/10/17)

Last night's mix:
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/34669?fb_comment_id=1280244255357054_1461141730600638#f59e1834a7ad
Three dough nuts
This stuff is really good of the shake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (11/10/17)

Haven't been able to contribute much due to limited data bundles, but came up with this one the other day. Add 1.5% Carmel (fa) for a "fuller" flavour

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lawrence A (11/10/17)

So just a little feedback on the couple I have tried



Lawrence A said:


> Mixed the following up between yesterday and today
> 
> *Fantastic* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/32883



I'm busy vaping this as a write this and it really is FANTASTIC...it's everything I hope it would be. I didn't have CAP Supersweet so used TFA sweetener at 0.5% instead. Its plenty sweet enough for my palate.



Lawrence A said:


> Mixed the following up between yesterday and today
> *One Milk To Rule Them All *http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/763332/One Milk To Rule Them All by Boogenshizzle


Again another banger.... this, to me anyway, is very reminiscent of strawberry nesquick.

@Silver


Silver said:


> Thats awesome @Lawrence A
> Enjoy them
> Curious about how that apple fizzpop tastes and how the mint chocolate comes out



I had already mixed up both of these previously. The Apple fizzpop reminds me a lot of the actual sucker, but doesn't have the sherbity vibe going on. It was in one of Wayne's DIE or Die Youtube videos that he mentioned throwing 12% of FW Apple Green and 2% Sweetener together. I mixed it up and then tweaked it by adding a bit of 1,5% FA marshmallow and 0,5% TFA Dairy Milk and reducing the sweetener to 0,5%. It's quite nice but not really something I have reached back for - I mixed this bottle up for a mate.

The mint chocolate is really yummy. I haven't yet tried another to compare it to, but do have Andre's White Mate steeping, so will soon have a frame of reference. I have a 100ml in rotation and mixed up 200ml for the same mate, so there's at least 2 of us that dig it. LOL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (12/10/17)

Some experimentation with reckless substitutions. Who knows? could be a hit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (12/10/17)

Lawrence A said:


> So just a little feedback on the couple I have tried
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks @Lawrence A 
Great to hear. Enjoy the mixes !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (12/10/17)

Raindance said:


> Some experimentation with reckless substitutions. Who knows? could be a hit.
> View attachment 110116


Yup, I do the same thing, sometimes it works sometimes it.....well lets just say sometimes it works

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (12/10/17)

GregF said:


> Yup, I do the same thing, sometimes it works sometimes it.....well lets just say sometimes it works


This time it almost worked. I think my mistake was using Lemon and Lime (TFA L&L) but its not extremely far off the mark. A steep may actually make this doable when the vanilla comes to the fore a bit.

Agree on the hit and miss nature of this approach. I have made some zingers, but when it comes out like this, it gives a good base to improve from. May never be a 1:1 clone of the target beverage but I work with artistic licence. I may not have much mixing talent but that actually increases my enjoyment of the challenge.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (12/10/17)

Tonight's mix:
Wanted a Carmel doughnut. So dirty doughnut v1:
Cap glazed doughnut 2%
Fa zepola 1%
Fw hazelnut 0.5%
Fw yellow cake 0.5%
Tfa vbic 3%
Tfa ry4 double 3%
Fa caramel 3% 
Over did the caramel next version I will have to cut the fa caramel and the ry 4 double.
Next one wanted a milktart something this is a failure:
3% tfa Bavarian cream
3% tfa cheesecake Graham crust
0.5% inw biscuit
0.5% cap ny cheesecake
1% cap cinnamon danish swirl
The cap cinnamon danish swirl overpowers everything. Will give it a rest and see what happens.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (13/10/17)

tonights mix:
awsome strawberry remix:
2% JF sweet strawberry
2% tfa strawberry
2% inw shisha strawberry
3% tfa Bavarian cream
3% tfa cheesecake graham crust
1% fa marshmallow
1% fa Vienna cream

another apple alla mode:
fa fuji appel 3%
inw double appel 0.5%
tfa vanila swirl 2%
hs french vanilla ice cream 0.5%
fa cinnamon ceylon 0.5%
cap vc 0.5%
tfa vbic 4%
good so far needs a bit more cinnamon.

bronuts Boston cream version:
https://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/18/bronuts/
added 2% tfa bavarian cream and dropped the cap Chocolate glazed doughnut down to 5%.
Goodbye coils this is lovely.

mixed this one:


Mike said:


> Strawvana
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


This stuff is awesome.

mixed:


Rude Rudi said:


> So, I stumbled across a nice scone recipe online which called for FA Cornish Cream Tea, which is a FA blended flavouring described at "scone jam and cream". Upon some digging around, I saw that this flavouring is a combination of 3 FA flavourings and detailed, among other recipes on their website - i.o.w. they tell you the composition of some of the blended concentrates which they manufacture for you to make yourself.
> 
> Just scroll down and click on the name of the item, ie Cornish Cream tea and and it will list the ingredients as:
> CREAM 35% STRAWBERRY 35% COOKIE 30%. This is the flavour base and can then be calculated out to make a recipe to make a single portion, as I did below. I did the calcs on a 5% flavour base as recommended on the very detailed description on this page.
> ...


ran into a nic hotspot with this one. hoping some steeping and hot water will fix this. Will teach me to shake the bottle before every mix.

something for my father in law:
tfa black cherry 2%
tfa maraschino cherry 0.5%
inw raspberry (m) 1%
fa lemon Sicily 1%
still trying to get him off the stinkies 12mg nic and 50% ratio.
he wanted a cherry so mixed all my cherry flavors together hope he likes it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (14/10/17)

Tonight's mix:
https://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/26/lets-mix-funfetti/ 50ml of this love the stuff

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/26478 restock 50ml can't get enough of thiss



Rude Rudi said:


> Have a look at this apple pie recipe...be sure to read the development note. You can thank me later...


 mixed this added fa cookie 1% instead of the fa apple pie still need that one and on my list to get asap.

Thanks for that write up @Rude Rudi explains flavour layering extremely well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (15/10/17)

Had a relaxing session tonight. Besides the ADV big mix I also made:

*RY4 Menthol* (6mg for MTL)
RY4 Double (TFA) @ 5%
Marsmallow (TFA) @2%
Menthol @ 0.5% (1 drop per 10ml)

*Fruity Menthol* (2.5mg for DL)
Raspberry (INW) @ 3%
Litchi (TFA) @ 1.5%
Menthol (TFA) @ 0.5%
EM @ 0.1%
Marshmallow (TFA) @ 1.5%

Both are new attempts so will need to check the outcome. A bit hesitant to go big on menthol and I may have skimped a bit. Can always add more if need be.


Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (15/10/17)

Tonight's mix:
doug's awesome sauce just love this think I need to make 100ml or more soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (16/10/17)

Tonight's mix:


And
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/410262/Frosted Flakes by Shroomy
With the addition of
Cap cereal 27 4%
And flv frosting 1%
This is really sweet now lets see what happens if it steeps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/10/17)

craigb said:


> Haven't been able to contribute much due to limited data bundles, but came up with this one the other day. Add 1.5% Carmel (fa) for a "fuller" flavour


@craigb - which app are you using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/10/17)

So I have quietly started mixing on the side and this is really fun (promise you @Silver). I have not mixed anything spectacular (although all the recipes that I have tried did sound spectacular at first). The one recipe that did stand out is @KZOR 's Jango ( I'm mixed the second batch of this today). The vibrant mango flavors is just totally authentic for me. The best about the recipe, is that mixing author, @KZOR , has been available to me every step of the way on my journey outside the forums. Great mixing mentor - give that man a Bells.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/17)

The sum total of my DIY is mixing these 50/50.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## craigb (18/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @craigb - which app are you using?


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.stasbar.vape_tool

It's not the most functional app, but useful to keep on the phone for quick reference for coil building and quick recipe stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> The sum total of my DIY is mixing these 50/50.
> View attachment 110715



That is a mix @Rob Fisher 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/10/17)

Been a very slow mixing month for me as I am enjoying some of the fantastic one shots from DiyorDie. I've made HUGE batches of Obsidian and Rose milk and have enough to last me for a good 3 months or so!! 

I've also been playing with my own Rooibos tea extract which have come out really well. I'm currently vaping a Rooibos, honey and cinnamon mix which is really good but needs minor tweaking to take it to the next level!

I managed to whip up a few intriguing experiments, with the Cap Jelly Candy the clear winner - well impressed after a week or so steep:

Lychee Blossom - A vibrant and juicy lychee enveloping a blossom
Jackfruit Citri-Shake (Flavor Book Entry Recipe) a vibrant blend of jackfruit, dragonfruit, blood orange, and mandarin, laid on a bed of whipped cream
CAP Jelly Candy (FlavorBook Entry Recipe) - a pink lemonade JuJuBe jelly candy

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (18/10/17)

Tonight's mix: inspired by @Raindance fruity menthol:
Fa lychee 1.5%
Cap sweet lychee 1.5%
Hs mango 1% 
Inw shisha Orange: 1 drop per 30ml
Inw raspberry(m) 0.5%
Fa marshmallow 0.5%
No cooling agent yet first want to tweak the fruits.
Off the shake inw shisha Orange at the front with sweet hint of raspberry. lychee somewhere in the back hs mango missing from the party but day 1 this tastes like lychee for me so lets wait and see tomorrow night.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CypheR_Zer0 (19/10/17)

Raindance said:


> Some experimentation with reckless substitutions. Who knows? could be a hit.
> View attachment 110116



How close to Pepsi did this come out? That is my favorite fizzy drink and if I can vape it as well, I will be in heaven!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/10/17)

CypheR_Zer0 said:


> How close to Pepsi did this come out? That is my favorite fizzy drink and if I can vape it as well, I will be in heaven!!!


@Raindance I think made some substitutions based on this recipe, which is as close to Pepsi as you can get. I vape it regularly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (19/10/17)

CypheR_Zer0 said:


> How close to Pepsi did this come out? That is my favorite fizzy drink and if I can vape it as well, I will be in heaven!!!


@Andre, yes your above comment is correct, rules 1 to 10 of diy applied so i had to sub a lot. The outcome was not to bad neither was it close to Pepsi, lol. Sodastream cola would describe it best.

Regards.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CypheR_Zer0 (19/10/17)

Raindance said:


> @Andre, yes your above comment is correct, rules 1 to 10 of diy applied so i had to sub a lot. The outcome was not to bad neither was it close to Pepsi, lol. Sodastream cola would describe it best.
> 
> Regards.


Hahaha well I happen to drink that as well since I'm diabetic, so even that would be cool with me!

But thanks for the recipe. I'm definitely gonna try it! 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (19/10/17)

Tonight's mix: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/14031#lemon_sugar_cookies_and_cream_by_chrisdvr1

I like this one already subbed tfa butter for cap butter cream.
Hope it makes the steep time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (19/10/17)

Friep said:


> Tonight's mix: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/14031#lemon_sugar_cookies_and_cream_by_chrisdvr1
> 
> I like this one already subbed tfa butter for cap butter cream.
> Hope it makes the steep time.


The trick is to make a bigger batch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (19/10/17)

GregF said:


> The trick is to make a bigger batch



Thats true I need to do this but sometimes I am unsure if I will like something. First do 30ml then 50ml if it pased but need to go up to 100ml. Second problem for me is I tend to vape what I like first and leave the others for when I am short on juice. Basically only bad juice gets time to steep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (19/10/17)

I was in the same boat at one time. After a while you will end up with so many different juices lying around waiting for you to take them out for the day.
They look at me in the morning shouting "pick me pick me"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (21/10/17)

Persimmon Brulee, stocking up. Simple recipe, fantastic juice.
Lushice, iced PUR Watermelon. To try.
Damazon, I too like FLV Wild Melon. To try.
Pumpkin Spice Latte, need more spicy juices. 
Guitari, stocking up for 2. Always in my rotation and HRH's now favourite ADV.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (21/10/17)

I started making some 50ml mixes recently and it hasn't worked. It now takes me longer to finish those juices, meaning that the rest steep (perhaps fade) for even longer, my mixing slows to a crawl and I never have empty bottles handy. I got Obsidian this past week and had to wait a couple of days until a mixing bottle became available. I'm not going to buy more bottles now, enough is enough.

I follow a low volume/high throughput approach for my concentrates in buying only 10ml at a time and trying to eliminate esoterics that only get used once a year. I don't mind buying 10ml of the same concentrate twice a year. It means that my supplies are always fresh and less prone to degradation. 

I'm going to do the same with juice now. Making only 20-30ml at a time allows me to cycle quicker through juices, mix more, try more different recipes. It also makes juices fresher. I like longer steeps but six months is starting to push it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (21/10/17)

RichJB said:


> I started making some 50ml mixes recently and it hasn't worked. It now takes me longer to finish those juices, meaning that the rest steep (perhaps fade) for even longer, my mixing slows to a crawl and I never have empty bottles handy. I got Obsidian this past week and had to wait a couple of days until a mixing bottle became available. I'm not going to buy more bottles now, enough is enough.
> 
> I follow a low volume/high throughput approach for my concentrates in buying only 10ml at a time and trying to eliminate esoterics that only get used once a year. I don't mind buying 10ml of the same concentrate twice a year. It means that my supplies are always fresh and less prone to degradation.
> 
> I'm going to do the same with juice now. Making only 20-30ml at a time allows me to cycle quicker through juices, mix more, try more different recipes. It also makes juices fresher. I like longer steeps but six months is starting to push it.


I dunno man, I think you need to try harder y'know, put some effort in =P

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Friep (21/10/17)

Tonight's mix:
Awesome strawberry restock.
Really like this one.
Another apple pie mixture:
Tfa cheesecake Graham crust 3%
Tfa Bavarian cream 3%
Tfa vanilla custard 2%
Fa marshmallow 1%
Fa Vienna cream 1%
Fa liquid amber 1%
Tfa Apple pie 2%
Fa Fuji 2%
Cap double Apple 1%
Inw two Apple 0.5%
Fa cinnamon Ceylon 0.5%
Wow alot of concentrates in this one still missing the vanilla.
Restock of https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/58334 with inw raspberry 0.25% instead of tfa sweet raspberry finished this one without realy takeing notes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tanja (22/10/17)

It was mixing day again today... but before I get into what I mixed up today... I'll give some feedback on the new ones I made the last time...

Butter Almond Custard - This time around I tried it with the FW Cake (Yellow) added... will see what this addition does to one of my favorites... 
_I like the addition of the yellow cake in here... I like it without as well... So will make both versions in future...
_
Frosted Flakes - I love my cereal vapes... So decided to try this one out as well...
_It's a very nice Frosted Flakes recipe... But I still prefer Tony's Revenge... So I'm not entirely sure if I'll be making this one again..._

My Vanilla Custard - I love custards... so this is a new one I am trying out...
_A very nice custard... I like it... Maybe not love it... But it will be made again..._

*P Nut Cream Cake* - I can't remember where I got the recipe from... but it looked like something I would like... Another first try for me...
CAP New York Cheesecake 3.50%
CAP Vanilla Custard V1 3.00%
FA Carmel (caramel) 1.00%
FW Butterscotch (natural) 1.00%
TFA Banana Nut Bread 4.00%
TFA Peanut Butter 4.50%
_I enjoy this one... A very nice creamy vape..._

Peanut Butter Ice Cream - I love peanut butter... and I love Ice Cream... so what can go wrong?? Who knows? Another first try for me...
_And like I thought... nothing could go wrong with this one... very enjoyable!_

Raspberry Cheesecake - I've been enjoying the cheesecakes lately... so I figured I'd give this one a try as well... 
_And am I glad I did! This one is brilliant!_

*Salted Caramel Buttery Nuts* - Also can't remember where I got the recipe from... But I dropped the CAP SS to 1% and added 0.5% FW Butter Pecan to the recipe... Original recipe called for 2.5% CAP SS and no Butter Pecan...
CAP Butter Cream 2.00%
CAP Super Sweet 1.00%
FW Butter Pecan 0.50%
FW Caramel (salted) 5.00%
TFA Acetyl Pyrazine 0.40%
TFA Brown Sugar 1.00%
_This one is not bad... but I doubt I will be making it again... _

*Simple Kiwi Strawberry *- It is exactly what it says... a very simple Kiwi and Strawberry... Also can't remember where I got the recipe from...
CAP Super Sweet 0.50%
TFA Kiwi 1.00%
TFA Strawberry 4.00%
_It's a nice crisp vape... I am not all that into the fruity vapes... but I do enjoy it... It will be made again sometime..._

Simply Cannoli - Because @RichJB said so...
_Daaaaaamn... And am I glad @RichJB recommended this one! I love it!_

Solo Boss Reserve - Because... cheesecake... banana... peanut butter... It just seemed like a good idea... we'll see after some time in the cupboard...
_I am loving this one as well! I will definitely make it again!_

Sweet Creamy Pistachio Ice Cream - Well... it's nutty... and Ice Cream... Another first try...
_Not bad at all... Will I make it again? I am not entirely sure..._

*The Duchess* - Also can't remember where I got the recipe from... But it's custard...
CAP French Vanilla 2.00%
CAP Vanilla Custard V1 8.00%
FW Butterscotch Ripple 3.00%
FW Cake (Yellow) 2.00%
FW Hazelnut 1.00%
_This is also not bad... but also not entirely sure if I will make it again..._

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Tanja (22/10/17)

Ok... now for my mixes for this month...

Banana Moon Pie - Made 150ml... It's one of my favorite banana vapes!
Blackout - I love peanut butter vapes and saw this recipe... So I had to try it... First time for me...
Boosted - This is one of my all time favorites! Made 200ml... It's a Strawberry Cheesecake...
Cotton Candy Ice Cream Sandwich - Another first for me... Because it's cotton candy... and ice cream... Sounded like a good idea...
God Milk - I make this regularly and had to stock up again 
*Goolberry Cheesecake* - Made it once before and loved it! So I made this one again... Still can't remember where I got the recipe from...
TFA Bavarian Cream 1.50%
FA Billberry 1.50%
TFA Blueberry Wild 7.00%
CAP French Vanilla 1.00%
TFA Graham Cracker Clear 2.50%
CAP New York Cheesecake V1 9.00%
Jedi - Made it for my other half... He loves it... It's another butter pecan custard variant...
Nutterz - The first recipe I have ever made... And I still love it!
Pebble Cream Bronuts - I had to try it... Another first one for me...
Popular Sides - Another Peanut butter and banana combination that I absolutely love!
*Raspberry Pineapple Sherbet* - One of my first own creations... still love it and make it often...
CB Pineapple 2.00%
TFA Rainbow Sherbet 7.00%
TFA Raspberry (Sweet) 3.00%
Sugar Cookies and Cream - Everyone seems to love it... So I figured I would give it a try as well...
*The Best Strawberry Ice Cream* - It really is the best! I love it!
TFA Strawberry 3.00%
TFA Strawberry (Ripe) 8.00%
TFA Sweet Cream 1.00%
TFA Sweetener 0.50%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 7.00%
Trinity - I stumbled across this attempt at a clone on the net some time ago... So figured I would try it and see if they got even remotely close...
Unicorn Milk - I seem to love strawberry cheesecakes and creams... So figured I would give this one a try as well...
Unicorn Puke - I absolutely love this! So made it again...
Zeppola Crunch - Dougnuts... Custard... Berry Cereal... Seemed like a good idea...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/10/17)

Back on the mixing wagon after I successfully whittled down my stash. A few restocks and new flavour combinations.
I started mixing for the December holidays as a four week steep is required by some!


Five pawns queenside spot on  - A restock of this stunning Orange Custard - made a 100mls for the holidays as it shines after 4-6 weeks
Boosted Remix #REMIXMONTH - A complex 'remix' of a very popular Strawberry juice. I added 0.5% HS FVIC to fill this one out
Simple Sugar Cookie - A 100ml restock of this 2 ingredient wonder. If you have not tried this...give it a go - simplicity at its best
Damazon - Thanks @Andre for this one. A medley of fine fruits with FLV Wild Melon as the hero.
Hawaiian POG Remix [#REMIXMOTNH] - A 100ml restock of this baby. Make it today...
Birthday Cake - Another simple masterpiece by NotCharlesManson. Less is more...
Vanilla Wafer Banana Pudding - as the name says, masterfully crafted by Vurve. Love the LA Banana Cream here, supported by a touch of TFA
Cinnamon Roll Apple Danish - A secret ingredient by ID10-T takes this recipe to the next level

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Tanja (23/10/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Back on the mixing wagon after I successfully whittled down my stash. A few restocks and new flavour combinations.
> I started mixing for the December holidays as a four week steep is required by some!
> 
> 
> ...


Have to try that vanilla wafer banana pudding! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HvNDhF (23/10/17)

Hi all.

Hopefully someone can help me with a recipe or 3.

Currently I have only be vaping fruity type flavours and frankly getting tired and bored of it so hardly vaping anymore, and dont want to go back to smoking sigarettes.

Perhaps someone can help me with a nice ADV bakkery/dessert type of flavours.

I am not a big fan of "cake battery" type of flavours but custards and dessert can definately work. 

Need to try these type of flavours to see if I can't start enjoying my vaping again. 

Any recipes would be appreciated.

I know there are lost of recipes online but because I have not vape or mixed these before I dont know what to look for or what a favourite is our there.

Thanks all

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Halfdaft (23/10/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Back on the mixing wagon after I successfully whittled down my stash. A few restocks and new flavour combinations.
> I started mixing for the December holidays as a four week steep is required by some!
> 
> 
> ...


20 days steep time??? Is it really that worth it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/10/17)

HvNDhF said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Hopefully someone can help me with a recipe or 3.
> 
> ...


Forum favourites for dessert and bakery respectively.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/10/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> 20 days steep time??? Is it really that worth it?



Absolutely!!!! this stuff is amazing - it takes on a life of its own after 3 weeks. I have my last 20ml left which is 12 weeks old and absolutely sublime!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (23/10/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Absolutely!!!! this stuff is amazing - it takes on a life of its own after 3 weeks. I have my last 20ml left which is 12 weeks old and absolutely sublime!


Sounds like an exercise in self-control
Though I do only require one concentrate for it so I'll add that to my next order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (23/10/17)

If steeps are a problem, mix 1.5x what you vape every week. So if you vape 100ml, mix 150ml. Pretty soon, even a 4 month steep isn't a problem.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Halfdaft (23/10/17)

RichJB said:


> If steeps are a problem, mix 1.5x what you vape every week. So if you vape 100ml, mix 150ml. Pretty soon, even a 4 month steep isn't a problem.


I remember the description of your mixing habits you gave me on the discord, I don't know if I have that kind of cupboard space though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/10/17)

Tanja said:


> It was mixing day again today... but before I get into what I mixed up today... I'll give some feedback on the new ones I made the last time...
> 
> Butter Almond Custard - This time around I tried it with the FW Cake (Yellow) added... will see what this addition does to one of my favorites...
> _I like the addition of the yellow cake in here... I like it without as well... So will make both versions in future...
> ...



Loved this @Tanja 
Feedback on juices you made is so interesting to read
Congrats and thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (23/10/17)

@Tanja, both your feedback and listing of new mixes is very much appreciated 

Looks like you have some winners there! And this is definitely motivating me to start planning my next order.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (23/10/17)

TheV said:


> @Tanja, both your feedback and listing of new mixes is very much appreciated
> 
> Looks like you have some winners there! And this is definitely motivating me to start planning my next order.


Doooo eeeeeet!!!! Hahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tanja (23/10/17)

Silver said:


> Loved this @Tanja
> Feedback on juices you made is so interesting to read
> Congrats and thanks


I'm surprised... I think I should actually work a little bit on my feedback... but for me it's mostly a case of Yup I like it... or no I don't! Hahahaha... I'm not as good as everyone that can explain every flavour... inhale... exhale etc... I like it or I don't... Hahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (24/10/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Back on the mixing wagon after I successfully whittled down my stash. A few restocks and new flavour
> 
> Hawaiian POG Remix [#REMIXMOTNH] - A 100ml restock of this baby. Make it today...
> [



@Rude Rudi

Have tried mixing this Hawaiian POG twice with no luck, it was like vaping methylated spirits. Maybe your sage advice will help. I find that the Passionfruit and Orange concentrates are hella acidic and harash, causing the mix to catch in my throat every time I vape it (even after a week of steeping). Even went so far as to add AAA magic mask that helped but just muted everything down.  (My Nic is fine [mixed at 3mg] and I followed the recipe) 

Is it just me? 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (24/10/17)

FA Passion Fruit is always dicey. I don't get TH from anything but those who do cite FA Passion as probably the harshest concentrate on the market. I'm not sure there is much you can do. Either you get unacceptable TH from it or you don't. If you do, the juice is not going to be to your liking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eisenhorn (24/10/17)

RichJB said:


> FA Passion Fruit is always dicey. I don't get TH from anything but those who do cite FA Passion as probably the harshest concentrate on the market. I'm not sure there is much you can do. Either you get unacceptable TH from it or you don't. If you do, the juice is not going to be to your liking.


Thanks @RichJB. So it's the FA Passion [had my suspicion]  Any recommendations on a better Passion fruit that I can sub and use for other mixes? 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/10/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> @Rude Rudi
> 
> Have tried mixing this Hawaiian POG twice with no luck, it was like vaping methylated spirits. Maybe your sage advice will help. I find that the Passionfruit and Orange concentrates are hella acidic and harash, causing the mix to catch in my throat every time I vape it (even after a week of steeping). Even went so far as to add AAA magic mask that helped but just muted everything down.  (My Nic is fine [mixed at 3mg] and I followed the recipe)
> 
> ...



Hi @Eisenhorn - I mixed this recently, but it is still steeping. If you remind me next week this time, I'll let you know how I find it. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (24/10/17)

@Eisenhorn, sadly FA is the best of an extremely bad bunch. Passion fruit is arguably the hardest profile in vaping. ATF has the following recipe totals for the various brands:
FA 219
Cap 54
TFA 48
Flv 35

So that's a resounding win for FA. I might recommend a local brand if I'd been able to find one that was even vapeable. Sadly, I haven't.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/10/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> @Rude Rudi
> 
> Have tried mixing this Hawaiian POG twice with no luck, it was like vaping methylated spirits. Maybe your sage advice will help. I find that the Passionfruit and Orange concentrates are hella acidic and harash, causing the mix to catch in my throat every time I vape it (even after a week of steeping). Even went so far as to add AAA magic mask that helped but just muted everything down.  (My Nic is fine [mixed at 3mg] and I followed the recipe)
> 
> ...



Strange... did you sub anything? I've made this a few times and have never experienced what you describe... As @RichJB said, different strokes for different folks... The steep is 3 days so all should be melded well. 

This is the original recipe, which Wayne based this recipe on. The original does not use Juicy Orange so perhaps give it a go and see how it treats you?

If you like fruity vapes, I strongly recommenced LGBT - it has no Passion Fruit and a fantastic combo. If you don't have the Blackcurrant, you can leave it out but I would recommend it as is.

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (24/10/17)

RichJB said:


> @Eisenhorn, sadly FA is the best of an extremely bad bunch. Passion fruit is arguably the hardest profile in vaping. ATF has the following recipe totals for the various brands:
> FA 219
> Cap 54
> TFA 48
> ...


Well, that really sucks  Guess I'll just try and mix up some "Hawaiian OG" and bin the passionfruit 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (24/10/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Strange... did you sub anything? I've made this a few times and have never experienced what you describe... As @RichJB said, different strokes for different folks... The steep is 3 days so all should be melded well.
> 
> This is the original recipe, which Wayne based this recipe on. The original does not use Juicy Orange so perhaps give it a go and see how it treats you?
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's definitely me having an aversion to the passionfruit. That LGBT looks pretty good, ironically I have the Blackcurrant, but no Lychee, always one flavour short hey XD

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (24/10/17)

The ZAC Passion Fruit is apparently good. A tip from ConcreteRiver is to add some FA Cream Fresh or Flv Cream to mute the acidity in Passion Fruit. But then it's not a POG anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/10/17)

Andre said:


> Persimmon Brulee, stocking up. Simple recipe, fantastic juice.
> Lushice, iced PUR Watermelon. To try.
> Damazon, I too like FLV Wild Melon. To try.
> Pumpkin Spice Latte, need more spicy juices.
> Guitari, stocking up for 2. Always in my rotation and HRH's now favourite ADV.



@Andre, I am well impressed with Damazon - I thought that the other fruits in there would turn this in to a pulpy mess but is is surprisingly good!! The Wild Melon stood up very well and holds it ground against the rest of the fruit bowl. I was worried about the Cherry but I was wrong - I subbed with INW Cherry as I'm comfortable with it.

This shows the "power" of a good concentrate - Wild Melon punches though whatever is thrown at it...

Nice one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraNium (25/10/17)

Rocked a Graham Crusted New York Cheesecake with a hint of sweet & sour strawberry  Let the steeping begin !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/10/17)

Another batch in preparation for the holidays!!

DuPear - My own recipe inspired by my love for INW Pear and my new found fondness for light tobaccos
Alonel Cream - A lightly flavoured strawberry cheesecake. "The mouthfeel is thick and lush and the fruit is subtle and addictive"
Mango Colada - Coconut cream, pineapple juice, rum, and fresh ripe mango chunks, blended until smooth
Mango Sticky Rice - The top rated recipe for both Sweet Rice and FLV Mango = winner, winner!!!
Yearning: An Homage - A fantastic use of Persimmom, my favourite new fruit thanks to @Andre!
Persimmon Brûlée - As per the recipe @Andre posted, original here
Cherry Vanilla for Pipe - A delicious 3 ingredient tobacco using my fav tobacco ATM.
Milk and Sugar Cookies - Another stunner by Vurve = "Milk and Sugar Cookies. Simple, easy, and ******* delicious"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tanja (26/10/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Another batch in preparation for the holidays!!
> 
> DuPear - My own recipe inspired by my love for INW Pear and my new found fondness for light tobaccos
> Alonel Cream - A lightly flavoured strawberry cheesecake. "The mouthfeel is thick and lush and the fruit is subtle and addictive"
> ...


That milk and sugar cookies caught my attention... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777 (26/10/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Another batch in preparation for the holidays!!
> 
> DuPear - My own recipe inspired by my love for INW Pear and my new found fondness for light tobaccos
> 
> Hey @Rude Rudi is this using the reformulated Pear (INW) ? I used to love the old formula. Haven’t yet tried the new formula one. How do they compare?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/10/17)

No, this is the old pear. I stocked up on the stuff!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777 (26/10/17)

Anyone thought of making a monster index for this tread? There’s such a great database of recipes here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/10/17)

Faheem777 said:


> Anyone thought of making a monster index for this tread? There’s such a great database of recipes here


The idea, I think, is that a recipe (your own of from other sources) that you have properly tried and tested and has become an all day vape for you, be posted in the relevant recipe thread in this forum. Those recipes are indexed. This thread is more for a quick share and idea stimulation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777 (26/10/17)

Andre said:


> The idea, I think, is that a recipe (your own of from other sources) that you have properly tried and tested and has become an all day vape for you, be posted in the relevant recipe thread in this forum. Those recipes are indexed. This thread is more for a quick share and idea stimulation.



I understand it’s defeating the original intention of the thread but it would be a nice to have an index

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (26/10/17)

Tonight's mix:

Pur watermelon 11%
Fa strawberry 0.5%
Tfa spearmint 1 drop per 30ml
Em 0.5%
Black ice 2.5%

Nice and chilly. Hope the watermelon beats that spearmint into submission.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/10/17)

Friep said:


> Tonight's mix:
> 
> Pur watermelon 11%
> Fa strawberry 0.5%
> ...



If you like Pur Watermelon, I recommend these 2:

VGod - Lushice (clone) - Similar to yours
 Tiger's Blood - The definitive Tiger's Blood recipe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/10/17)

Faheem777 said:


> I understand it’s defeating the original intention of the thread but it would be a nice to have an index



Hi @Faheem777 , i think what @Andre is referring to with the other threads is that folk have tried and tested the recipe and have posted feedback. So those tried and tested ones have indexes per flavour category.

This thread contains many things that people have mixed up but havent tried yet. So perhaps this thread is a "feeder" of the other threads and mixers should post their feedback in those other threads (per flavour category) so that it can be indexed.

I am not a DIYer yet but just making observations

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja (27/10/17)

I did single mixes of the CAP Silverline range last night... Going to leave them for about a week and then test them...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (27/10/17)

I hope they turn out well, @Tanja. ConcreteRiver has tested the entire range here and here. Although the basic flavours seem on point, Rick notes that they are tricky to mix with due to a lack of presence, i.e. they are easily dominated by other flavours.


----------



## Tanja (27/10/17)

Well done @Rude Rudi ... I see your creation is getting some great exposure!!





RichJB said:


> I hope they turn out well, @Tanja. ConcreteRiver has tested the entire range here and here. Although the basic flavours seem on point, Rick notes that they are tricky to mix with due to a lack of presence, i.e. they are easily dominated by other flavours.


Thank you @RichJB ... I will have a look at it over the weekend... YouTube is blocked here at work. That will definitely help a lot!

It's the first time now I am trying single flavour mixes and taking proper notes... I am keen to venture into my own mixes rather than just mixing other people's stuff... But for that I need to start understanding the flavours on their own and the subtle differences between the different ones...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/10/17)

Tanja said:


> Well done @Rude Rudi ... I see your creation is getting some great exposure!!
> 
> View attachment 111634




Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/10/17)

Congrats @Rude Rudi , thats awesome

Side note - are you able to make the Vape Meet on 25 Nov?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (27/10/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> If you like Pur Watermelon, I recommend these 2:
> 
> VGod - Lushice (clone) - Similar to yours
> Tiger's Blood - The definitive Tiger's Blood recipe



Thanks @Rude Rudi I like the vgod lushice clone. Tiger's blood first rule applies but will add it to the to mix list.

Read somewhere spearmint and watermelon goes well together so hence the experiment.


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/10/17)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Rude Rudi , thats awesome
> 
> Side note - are you able to make the Vape Meet on 25 Nov?



I will confirm soon...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (28/10/17)

First some feedback on a few I mixed last time



Friep said:


> Think you can give it a go the strawberry ripe fades quite quickly. I haven't steeped this yet normally it doesn't survive a week. Just to add I dropped the tfa cheesecake Graham crust to 3%.


I got around to trying this but by the time I did, the strawberry had faded. 

*Andre's White Mate* http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1081830
There is too much menthol in here for me. I never really like menthol smokes so will tone that part down on the next mix and see how I like it.

*Atomes Chifles *http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/496116
It's ok - nothing great. I doubt I will mix it up again.

*Chocolate Marshmallow Fudge* http://vapingunderground.com/threads/hics-chocolate-marshmallow-fudge.34992/
Corn chips anyone. LOL. I need to cut the Acetyl Pyrazine down a lot in the next mix
*
Fantastic* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/32883
*This is really yummy

My Dude*  http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/535922 (sweetener dropped to 1%)
As is this
*
One Milk To Rule Them All *http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/763332/One Milk To Rule Them All by Boogenshizzle
Ás is this 

*Vape-Some-Smores* @BeardedVaper93 recipe from DIY comp at Vapecon)
I am really liking this too.

Then I mixed these up yesterday.

*Simply Cannoli *https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/5315#simply_cannoli_by_tranceinate
*Marietta *https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/14955#marietta_by_runtdastardly
*Milk Tart* https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/milk-tart-south-african-version.786231/page-3 and added in 0,75% Cinnamon Danish (TFA)
*Creme De Orange* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/27038

And tonight I mixed up 10ml batches of all my banana flavorings to do some side by side testing.

Banana HS
Banana TFA
Banana Cream LA 
Banana Cream TFA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (28/10/17)

Tonight's mix:
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/45957 Tiger's Blood could not find the coconuts I needed so subbed with cloudburst coconut at 1% like this one realy want to give the original a go.
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/12870#butter_almond_custard_by_krucial Butter almond custard thanks @Tanja for the fomo on the nutty vapes.
last one zepola crunch.

I am still behind but catching up on my missed mixes this week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (28/10/17)

First time mixing for me this week. 

Going to be trying out some of the CAP silver line!







Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (28/10/17)

zandernwn said:


> First time mixing for me this week.
> 
> Going to be trying out some of the CAP silver line!
> 
> ...



This silver line is intriguing can't believe I missed the special at blck vapour.

Looking forward to some feedback on them


----------



## zandernwn (28/10/17)

Ill do some reviews once i have tested them

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (28/10/17)

zandernwn said:


> Ill do some re iews once i have tested them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Thank you always appreciate your notes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/10/17)

Thanks to the dodgy weather this weekend, I had time to mix up some new recipes and a couple of restocks.


Golden Ticket Remix v6 - Wayne finally discovered the awesomeness MB Glamour Chocolate!
The Fruit Dragon - a fantastic summer fruit vape of grape, kiwi and mango!
Adams blueberry muffin - the best blueberry muffin recipe, period.
B.A.M CAKES - Blueberry almond and marzipan cookies
The best damn blueberry cheesecake - perfect pairing of FW Blueberry and FA Bilberry
DIYeleos Milk - Finally got the last ingredient to make this legendary juice
ereally Easy Loops - another 2 ingredient wonder by SkiddlzNinja
Blueberry Brulee - my own recipe based on my Brulee base
Imperial Butterscotch - the king of butterscotch custards
Rice Custard Pudding - rice pudding! Original here
Soap Or Not To Soap - a simple Rhubarb and Fuji mix
Snickerdoodle Custard - A cinnamon spiced cookie in some thick vanilla custard
Banana milk - the best banana milk recipe, ever!
Dutchie - a delicious stroopwafel - a restock of this legendary recipe. This recipe is for the original INW Waffle
Haven (Cookie Dough, Custard, Creme Brulee) this is right up my alley...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tanja (29/10/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Thanks to the dodgy weather this weekend, I had time to mix up some new recipes and a couple of restocks.
> 
> 
> Golden Ticket Remix v6 - Wayne finally discovered the awesomeness MB Glamour Chocolate!
> ...


Definitely a couple there that I want to try too!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (1/11/17)

Tonight's mix:
Cap golden pineapple 2%
Cb coconut 1%
Cap N.Y. cheesecake 4%
Wanted to try something simple will see how it goes currently coconut pineapple and the cheesecake is still a bit shy.

Made my awesome strawberry adv ran out of tfa custard so subbed with cap vc v1 1% and added a fa almond 1% to see what happens. Still a good vape but the fa almond din't change much of the shake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (1/11/17)

How is the CB Coconut, @Friep? Coconut remains a need for me. I like FA, don't like the TFA ones much, have heard iffy things about the Inw, the Flv ones are apparently good but quite expensive, and the PUR is also rated highly but very expensive considering how much you have to use. FA is a decent dryish coconut and good supporting flavour so I'm looking for one that is more of a coconut milk and solo coconut flavour. I'm leaning towards Flv Sweet Coconut based on ConcreteRiver's summary of the various coconut flavours. But I'll give CB a go if it ticks the coconut milk/cream box.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (2/11/17)

RichJB said:


> How is the CB Coconut, @Friep? Coconut remains a need for me. I like FA, don't like the TFA ones much, have heard iffy things about the Inw, the Flv ones are apparently good but quite expensive, and the PUR is also rated highly but very expensive considering how much you have to use. FA is a decent dryish coconut and good supporting flavour so I'm looking for one that is more of a coconut milk and solo coconut flavour. I'm leaning towards Flv Sweet Coconut based on ConcreteRiver's summary of the various coconut flavours. But I'll give CB a go if it ticks the coconut milk/cream box.


Good morning @RichJB 
My experience with coconut is extremely limited this is my first go with a coconut.
I mixed tiger's blood with the cb coconut finished the bottle really quickly. I will do a single flavour tester of the cb coconut then I might be able to give a better response.

Currently in the two mixes that I did with cb coconut: it's not sun tan lotion wich is a plus. I get the vibe from it that its the flesh part of a coconut before its been dried so its not really a milk and not realy klapper but something inbetween at R18 this is a real winer for me.
Tonight I want to make coconut cookies think it would fit nicely with sugar cookie and inw biscuit.

Hope this helps unfortunately my pallet is limited in it's ability.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (2/11/17)

Tonight's mix:


NewOobY said:


> Hey Fellow DIY-ers, and to be DIY-ers,
> 
> Here is a simple recipe that is an exact replica of peppermint crisp tart - well at least according to my taste buds. It comprises of many ingredients, but i'm sure with a little tinkering you guys can reduce the number of ingredients. I vaped this to death for 2 months solid, it is still in my arsenal of ADV's.
> 
> ...


Remix of this one subbed the candy cane and arctic menthol with tfa creme da menthe 0.5% and left out flv pralines and used cb coconut at 0.5% wish I had all the flavours to mix this exact one but with the subs it turned out great lovely peppermint crisp tart.
Next one restock of tiger's blood. Love this stuff thanks @Rude Rudi 
Next one my frozen wana be 
Next one coconut cherry cookie this was a failure 1 drop of tfa maraschino cherry was just to strong.
Next up cuprian with inw milk chocolate v1: https://diyordievaping.com/2017/03/28/cuprian-diy-ejuice-recipes/ this is also very good.
Last one a 1% cb coconut tester for @RichJB will do some fresh wicks tomorrow and give some feed back on the coconut but I have a feeling 1% wont work in single flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (3/11/17)

Been experimenting with diy and about a month into the whole thing got a half a drawer full of bottles busy steeping.

A few I have done so far is the all time favourites Bust-a-nut and Unicorn Mothers Milk from e-liquid-recipes. Very flavoursome vapes but the creamy texture is a bit too heavy for me to make it an ADV. Maybe in winter will give it a go again. I find it very interesting how the flavours change through the steeping process.

Took the Cheesecake conc and played with that a bit. Mixed some Berry with it and its quite nice. One experiment turned into a 'moer-by' concoction that is not half bad. Called it an Apple Nut Cake. Should be Creamcake rather and the I need to up the apple a bit. But after one week it tastes alright. 

Another experiment was my Strapple Chiller. Also not too bad but need some tweeking still. Nice sweet and sour from the apple and strawberry with the kiwi rounding things off. And then the menthol and koolada chilling things down. Will definitely try and get a good balance this one.

Also tweeked around with the Blue Kiwi recipe a bit and made a 2.0 version. A nice summer adv with the flavours dambed down and a bit of koolada.

Overall I'm quite impressed with myself. Not too bad for a first month of diy.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/11/17)

Adephi said:


> Been experimenting with diy and about a month into the whole thing got a half a drawer full of bottles busy steeping.
> 
> A few I have done so far is the all time favourites Bust-a-nut and Unicorn Mothers Milk from e-liquid-recipes. Very flavoursome vapes but the creamy texture is a bit too heavy for me to make it an ADV. Maybe in winter will give it a go again. I find it very interesting how the flavours change through the steeping process.
> 
> ...



Looking good @Adephi 

Please clarify "VOW" as a concentrate in in all your recipes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (3/11/17)

Vapeowave? Go on Rudi, you know you want to give Dusty Pear another go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (3/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Looking good @Adephi
> 
> Please clarify "VOW" as a concentrate in in all your recipes?



Its one of the many local vape shops "Vape-o Wave" that got their own range. Like any brand they got their hits and misses. The apple is not quite what I expected but they got a berry mix that is awesome with some menthol and koolada.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/11/17)

RichJB said:


> Vapeowave? Go on Rudi, you know you want to give Dusty Pear another go.



Oh dear baby Jesus, don't remind me!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/11/17)

Adephi said:


> Its one of the many local vape shops "Vape-o Wave" that got their own range. Like any brand they got their hits and misses. The apple is not quite what I expected but they got a berry mix that is awesome with some menthol and koolada.



OK, that explains it then - thanks!
FYI - don't order their pear (look, I made a rhyme!) ever, ever, ever, ever and always. You will be (as I am) scarred for life... 

I am still receiving counseling after my VOW Dusty Pear incident... 

Be warned...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (3/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> OK, that explains it then - thanks!
> FYI - don't order their pear (look, I made a rhyme!) ever, ever, ever, ever and always. You will be (as I am) scarred for life...
> 
> I am still receiving counseling after my VOW Dusty Pear incident...
> ...


Yeah, thanks for pointing to the thread. When I bought my apple conc it was my first buy. Was actually looking for fiji apple but was out of stock. So they sold me the local brand. Not going to blame them. They just trying to make the sale.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (3/11/17)

So did a rewick and tested that single flavour coconut at 1% still going to go with the whit flesh part of a fresh brown not green coconut. Increased to 2%+- added 2 drops to the 10ml tester more or less the same and then another 2drops givng me 3% + now here I get a slight acidic note migt be going more milky at this % but my pallet is so limited can't really give proper notes hop this helps @RichJB will give it a few days at this % and give some more feedback.

On a side note I mixed this with fa cookie 4% tfa Graham cracker clear 1% and cb coconut 0.5% with other flavour but I am sure that these three are giving me an authentic tennis biscuit smell and taste.

I really like this coconut and seems like I need to get more coconuts to try.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (3/11/17)

Thanks @Friep, that gives me a very good idea of what CB Coconut offers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (3/11/17)

FA Coconut is one of my perennial favourites. It's not really big on flavour under 2%, but has a delicious mouth feel. I've also tested 000 Coconut milk which isn't bad if you're aiming for a Piña colada kind of mix. TFA's Coconut Extra is ghastly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/11/17)

Friep said:


> So did a rewick and tested that single flavour coconut at 1% still going to go with the whit flesh part of a fresh brown not green coconut. Increased to 2%+- added 2 drops to the 10ml tester more or less the same and then another 2drops givng me 3% + now here I get a slight acidic note migt be going more milky at this % but my pallet is so limited can't really give proper notes hop this helps @RichJB will give it a few days at this % and give some more feedback.
> 
> On a side note I mixed this with fa cookie 4% tfa Graham cracker clear 1% and cb coconut 0.5% with other flavour but I am sure that these three are giving me an authentic tennis biscuit smell and taste.
> 
> I really like this coconut and seems like I need to get more coconuts to try.



You can add FLV Macaroon to your coconut venture... It has a beautiful toasted coconut flavour...

"Macaroon - a macaroon (coconut drop style cookie/treat) flavour not a macaron (french style cookie with a cream filling) ? Cream and caramel with some toasted brown coconut notes. Macaroon has an easy, long finish of nuts and sweet macaroon. This flavor is very friendly to bakery and coconut flavors. Its long nutty finish is pleasant and can stand alone if needed."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## acorn (3/11/17)

For you who still have TFA Coconut Extra in their stash, the only acceptable recipe I could ever use for it was this:

http://vapingunderground.com/index.php?threads/1958/

“HIC's White Cloud Flings 'Lime in the the Coconut' Clone recipe:

6% The Flavor Apprentice Key Lime
1.5% The Flavor Apprentice Coconut Extra

This is a very good match for flavor and strength of the disposable coconut-lime 'Fling' e-cig from White Cloud”

Quoted from link...

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (3/11/17)

Concrete's take:

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Friep (3/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> You can add FLV Macaroon to your coconut venture... It has a beautiful toasted coconut flavour...
> 
> "Macaroon - a macaroon (coconut drop style cookie/treat) flavour not a macaron (french style cookie with a cream filling) ? Cream and caramel with some toasted brown coconut notes. Macaroon has an easy, long finish of nuts and sweet macaroon. This flavor is very friendly to bakery and coconut flavors. Its long nutty finish is pleasant and can stand alone if needed."
> View attachment 112284


This looks delicious thanks @Rude Rudi flv mavaroon aded to the ever growing list of flavours to get.


----------



## Silver (3/11/17)

Adephi said:


> Been experimenting with diy and about a month into the whole thing got a half a drawer full of bottles busy steeping.
> 
> A few I have done so far is the all time favourites Bust-a-nut and Unicorn Mothers Milk from e-liquid-recipes. Very flavoursome vapes but the creamy texture is a bit too heavy for me to make it an ADV. Maybe in winter will give it a go again. I find it very interesting how the flavours change through the steeping process.
> 
> ...



Hi @Adephi 
Congrats on the DIY

That Strapple Chiller sounds like my kind of vape
Please keep us informed on developments with that if you manage to tweak or improve it further...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (4/11/17)

So loving the salt nics. 35mgml is smooth as a baby's bottom... 50mgml is comprable with a 3mgml.

Loving the flavour I am getting on the high PG mixes and the hit is superb






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/11/17)

I banged a couple together to bolster me December stock!

Rice Krispies Treats - a stunner using FE Sweet Rice
Milk Tart - I tried the V5b - seems far too complicated - made this as the base to simplify...
Granadilla Cheesecake - by @Gonzilla - smells promising!!
Simplicity (A Strawberry Cream vape) - A simplified strawberry cream
Mandarin Fruit marmalade - Using this as a base to make a good, rich marmalade. I added 2% FW Blood Orange
Maple Butter Cream Mousse - because it just sounds too dreamy not to mix!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (6/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> OK, that explains it then - thanks!
> FYI - don't order their pear (look, I made a rhyme!) ever, ever, ever, ever and always. You will be (as I am) scarred for life...
> 
> I am still receiving counseling after my VOW Dusty Pear incident...
> ...



So I gave the the vow concentrates a chance to steep and tried out the mixes again. I tried to give them a positive wrap so I will try and continue with that. Their concentrates are ideal for when you have vaper's tongue. 

The apple and blueberrie just fades away completely after it dominates the mix the first few days. And the berries mix i cant even explain. Not even menthol and kooloada can hide it. 

Got my online basket filling up at vape hyper. Just waiting for christmas bonus to hit the go button. 

In future will need to do some reading up before I do a buy like that again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trixster (6/11/17)

Hi all...

Just had to mention this, been vaping on a delicious Lemon Lime Milkshake juice from @KZOR and I have to say this juice is absolutely amazing, going through tanks like it's nothing, gonna need 100ml soon.

Enjoy and keep vaping on folks!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (6/11/17)

So, mixed this up the other day and it is absolutely amazing.

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/17815#beatnik_swirl_by_theapprentice

Didn't think it would be any good at first glance and only mixed it since I had all the ingredients , however upon tasting it, it impressed the socks off me! Immediately brewed up a 100ml. Sweet gooey apple on the inhale, cinnamon bakery on the exhale, then a lingering pleasant aftertaste of black tea.

2% (TPA)Black Tea
3%(CAP)Cinnamon Danish Swirl
2.5% (FA)Fuji
5.5%*(TPA)Strawberry (ripe)
0.5% (TPA)Sweetener
2.5% (TPA)Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
3% (CAP)Vanilla Custard

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (6/11/17)

I finally got to do some single flavour testing on the CAP silver line... Here are my notes if anyone is interested...

* 27 Fish (SL)* 5% Getting a nice red (cherry / raspberry) slushie type of flavour from 5%. Enjoying this one the most.
* Biscuit (SL)* 4% Slightly sweet almost tennis biscuit like taste at 4%. Maybe a hint of coconut? Not very prominent.
* Blueberry Extra (SL)* 5% Getting a subtle blue slushie flavour at 5%. Not very prominent. Not bad but not great.
* Butter Pecan (SL)* 5% Clear flavour at 5%. A little bit of sweetness to it. Quite enjoyable on its own. Would like to compare side by side with FW Butter Pecan.
* Cinnamon Sugar (SL)* 5% Light cinnamon sugar taste at 5%. Not very dominant but spot on cinnamon sugar. Would make for a nice cinnamon cookie or pancake.
* Fruit Circles (SL)* 6% Little bit weak at 6%. Not a very dominant flavour, but definitely getting the fruit loops. Not grainy enough and would probably need some other cereal with it to bring the cereal taste out a bit.
* Rainbow Candy (SL)* 5% Good flavour at 5%. Definitely getting a Rascals type of flavour out of it. Maybe a slight hint of menthol taste to it as well. Can't taste any specific fruit flavour. There is a hint of sour in it as well. Not too bad.
* Whipped Marshmallow (SL)* 3% Not getting much of any flavour at 3%

I didn't manage to get the 27 Bears or Black currant... Will try to get my hands on this with my next order...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Gonzilla (6/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I banged a couple together to bolster me December stock!
> 
> Rice Krispies Treats - a stunner using FE Sweet Rice
> Milk Tart - I tried the V5b - seems far too complicated - made this as the base to simplify...
> ...



Thanks for taking your time and concentrates to give it a mix! Hope you will enjoy it as well. Once it's steeped would love to hear your thoughts as someone who actually knows what they are doing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (6/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I banged a couple together to bolster me December stock!
> 
> Rice Krispies Treats - a stunner using FE Sweet Rice
> Milk Tart - I tried the V5b - seems far too complicated - made this as the base to simplify...
> ...


Oooohhhh... very keen to try that Granadilla cheesecake! And the Rice Krispies Treats as well!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/11/17)

Nice notes @Tanja !
Concise and informative

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja (6/11/17)

Friep said:


> Tonight's mix:
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/45957 Tiger's Blood could not find the coconuts I needed so subbed with cloudburst coconut at 1% like this one realy want to give the original a go.
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/12870#butter_almond_custard_by_krucial Butter almond custard thanks @Tanja for the fomo on the nutty vapes.
> last one zepola crunch.
> ...


Did you mix the Butter Almond Custard with or without the yellow cake?
I have tried it with both... and almost think I enjoy it slightly more without the yellow cake... but both versions are quite nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/11/17)

Tanja said:


> I finally got to do some single flavour testing on the CAP silver line... Here are my notes if anyone is interested...
> 
> * 27 Fish (SL)* 5% Getting a nice red (cherry / raspberry) slushie type of flavour from 5%. Enjoying this one the most.
> * Biscuit (SL)* 4% Slightly sweet almost tennis biscuit like taste at 4%. Maybe a hint of coconut? Not very prominent.
> ...



Nice one - thanks for the notes!! 

The Cinnamon sugar sound devine - on a pancake!!! I'm there!!!! 

The online reviews all points to higher single flavour %'s as mirrored in your findings. These are good as suplimentary flavours but needs to be upped quite a bit to get them to shine. They seem to struggle as single flavours and some reviews recomend 25% to get the flavour to work! This is the exact opposite to what Capella had intended as there were supposed to be affordable flavours but if you have to double the ratios, it's a bit counter-productive....








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (6/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Nice one - thanks for the notes!!
> 
> The Cinnamon sugar sound devine - on a pancake!!! I'm there!!!!
> 
> ...


I'm itching to try something with the cinnamon sugar now! I'm not a very big cinnamon fan... but I really enjoyed that one! And the 27 Fish... I want to see what happens if I put some Rainbow Sherbet with the 27 fish...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (6/11/17)

Tanja said:


> Did you mix the Butter Almond Custard with or without the yellow cake?
> I have tried it with both... and almost think I enjoy it slightly more without the yellow cake... but both versions are quite nice!



I mixed it without the fw yellow cake really enjoyed it. Will give the yellow cake one a go as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (6/11/17)

Tanja said:


> I finally got to do some single flavour testing on the CAP silver line... Here are my notes if anyone is interested...
> 
> * 27 Fish (SL)* 5% Getting a nice red (cherry / raspberry) slushie type of flavour from 5%. Enjoying this one the most.
> * Biscuit (SL)* 4% Slightly sweet almost tennis biscuit like taste at 4%. Maybe a hint of coconut? Not very prominent.
> ...



Awsome notes thanks @Tanja now the fomo is getting worse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/11/17)

Forgot to post the best mix!!!


Tanja said:


> I'm itching to try something with the cinnamon sugar now! I'm not a very big cinnamon fan... but I really enjoyed that one! And the 27 Fish... I want to see what happens if I put some Rainbow Sherbet with the 27 fish...



This one doesn't look half bad = Mango Bear.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Einstein43 (6/11/17)

Mixed a lovely apple and strawberry this morning have been steeping the whole day, and oh my, I found my new ADV

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/11/17)

I omitted to mention the best mix of the lot!!!

Imperial Butterscotch by ThirdWorldOrder of Third World Custard fame. 
This is the best Butterscotch recipe around, period. FW Butterscotch Natural is a must here - DO NOT SUB WITH FW BUTTERSCOTCH!!!
This has that familiar rich, sweet, creamy, caramelised butterscotch vibe - it is decadent/orgasmic and then some!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/11/17)

Einstein43 said:


> Mixed a lovely apple and strawberry this morning have been steeping the whole day, and oh my, I found my new ADV



Interesting @Einstein43 
I saw in the PicknPay the other day those Fizzer sweets now come in double flavour formats
One of them is apple and strawberrry. Didnt buy it because you had to buy a bag of like 50 of them.

I like both flavours. Not surprised it worked well as a vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (8/11/17)

So here are a few I mixed up a couple of weeks ago and have some feedback on.
*
Simply Cannoli *https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/5...om/recipes/5315#simply_cannoli_by_tranceinate which is simply delicious. 
I've never tasted a real cannoli but this juice makes me want to. I've already mixed up another 100ml.
*
Doug's Awesome Sauce* `http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/754910/Doug%27s%20Awesome%20Sauce
I really like this a lot too. In fact I am vaping it as I write this and will be mixing up some more ASAP.

*Groot *https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes.t30395/page-15
I didn't have any Sweet and Tart so left it out - I have subsequently ordered some so I can remix it according to the recipe. I threw in a 0,5% Cactus, for a bit of wetness and because without the Sweet and Tart it was never going to be what Kzor intended anyway... It's still ok but I am keen to try the original as I imagine its kinda key having the missing ingredient in there.

*Creme De Orange *https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/27038 
This is really delicious and I enjoy that the orange doesn't overpower everything. A definite keeper for me. 

Then there are a few that I have mixed which are busy steeping.

*Marietta *https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/14955#marietta_by_runtdastardly
The recipe says a min of 30 days steep time, so when I mixed it up I decided I'd give it 2 months, which means that it will be ready on Christmas morning and I promised myself I will not vape it until then. 

But.... I have given it a sniff every few days and if the smell is anything to go but then c'mon and roll down the chimney already Santa. Man its smells good.
*
Milktart V5* https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/milk-tart-south-african-version.786231/page-3. I added in 0.75% Cinnamon Danish - hope it turns out ok.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (8/11/17)

Thanks for the feedback @Lawrence A 
Enjoyed reading!

I will no doubt vape some Simply Cannoli soon, probably at the upcoming JHB Vape meet - but what does it taste like? Is it a dessert? Or bakery juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (8/11/17)

@Silver I am really not the one to ask to describe what I taste... my flavour notes for my DIY stuff is comedy gold. Thankfully only I see it.

I'd say definitely desert over bakery. Almost like a pancake filled with custard ice cream. Except not. It's really hard for me to verbalize.... calling @RichJB for help....LOL

But I'd imagine you would be in the minority if you tried it and didn't like it. It's really a good vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (8/11/17)

It's both a bakery and a dessert, a rich cream in a light pastry shell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/11/17)

Thanks @Lawrence A 
Was a great explanatiion!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/11/17)

I mixed up a couple of new recipes and restocks and incorporated as few new flavours:

Mango Blossom Macaron - Macarons infused with flavor from the blossoms of a mango tree. A stunner by ID10-T
Maple Sugar Cookie - A complex sugar cookie incorporation some surprising ingredients.
Caramel Swirl Ice Cream - Good old ice cream with caramel sauce!
Salted Caramel Custard - Inspired and derived by this one
Banana Cheesecake with Salted Caramel Drizzel - Another salted caramel interpretation
Strawnana Custard - A (big) restock of this classic. Probably one of my top 5 juices of all time. Minimum 4 week steep, 8 weeks better...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Lawrence A (9/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Strawnana Custard - A (big) restock of this classic. Probably one of my top 5 juices of all time. Minimum 4 week steep, 8 weeks better...


I've got a 100ml of this busy steeping (plan is to steep it for 2 months and I am about half way through)... I am so keen to try this...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (9/11/17)

This is one that I've been eyeing for a while now... but never actually got around to making it... I think it needs to be added to my list for this month... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (9/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I mixed up a couple of new recipes and restocks and incorporated as few new flavours:
> 
> Mango Blossom Macaron - Macarons infused with flavor from the blossoms of a mango tree. A stunner by ID10-T
> Maple Sugar Cookie - A complex sugar cookie incorporation some surprising ingredients.
> ...


I only have the necessaries for Strawnana Custard ... shall definitely be giving that a try, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I mixed up a couple of new recipes and restocks and incorporated as few new flavours:
> 
> Strawnana Custard - A (big) restock of this classic. Probably one of my top 5 juices of all time. Minimum 4 week steep, 8 weeks better...



@Rude Rudi - I have everything for Strawnana, except LA Bananacream - I have TFA Bananacream however. I know DON'T SUBSTITUTE, bit do you have any thoughts on this? 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (9/11/17)

trixster said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Just had to mention this, been vaping on a delicious Lemon Lime Milkshake juice from @KZOR and I have to say this juice is absolutely amazing, going through tanks like it's nothing, gonna need 100ml soon.
> 
> Enjoy and keep vaping on folks!


Howsit man

Where can I find the link to this recipe?

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/11/17)

BATMAN said:


> Howsit man
> 
> Where can I find the link to this recipe?
> 
> Thank you



KZOR has his own recipes thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes.t30395/#post-454407

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Rude Rudi - I have everything for Strawnana, except LA Bananacream - I have TFA Bananacream however. I know DON'T SUBSTITUTE, bit do you have any thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



I have made it with both and they are both very good. HOWEVER, the LA Banana Cream version is without a doubt much better.
Because of the extended steep time here, I recommenced that you rather get the LA to appreciate this masterpiece fully. Perhaps make it if TFA now while you order the LA and than you can compare the two. Nothing "wrong" with the TFA version, the other is just better...


As per the creator: _"I finally got around to trying this with Banana Cream (TPA), it is pretty good but quite a bit different. IMO TPA is less creamy and more runty tasting while LA has a better mouthfeel, and tastes/smells more like those taffy with jokes in the wrapper."
_
Give it a go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I have made it with both and they are both very good. HOWEVER, the LA Banana Cream version is without a doubt much better.
> Because of the extended steep time here, I recommenced that you rather get the LA to appreciate this masterpiece fully. Perhaps make it if TFA now while you order the LA and than you can compare the two. Nothing "wrong" with the TFA version, the other is just better...
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks - I will give it a go and add LA to my next order when I get to SA 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/11/17)

Lawrence A said:


> I've got a 100ml of this busy steeping (plan is to steep it for 2 months and I am about half way through)... I am so keen to try this...



You will love it!!! It is difficult to understand how this relatively simple recipe can have such a complex dimension to it. The ratios are perfect and if you make it as per the recipe, you will add this to your top 5 (or 3) even...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/11/17)

Tanja said:


> This is one that I've been eyeing for a while now... but never actually got around to making it... I think it needs to be added to my list for this month...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



You can thank me later...! LOL! You have to make this to understand...it's (no bull) one of the best combo's around...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (9/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> You can thank me later...! LOL! You have to make this to understand...it's (no bull) one of the best combo's around...


Hahaha! I'm sure I will! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (9/11/17)

I wasn't going to mix any of this stuff... I blame this thread (you guys!):

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gonzilla (9/11/17)

Been doing some restocks of Simply Cannoli, Funfetti, Pistachio RY4U and some Dunkaroo's. Alot of my mixing recently has been for friends so last order was mostly refills and only a few flavors to test some new recipes.

Mango Sticky Rice Awesome stuff from Shyndo, super accurate and tasty
Leche de Coco Delicious creamy coconut milk with no sunscreen offnotes, really enjoying this one. 
Simple Vanilla Powdered Donut GF wanted me to find a simple doughnut recipe for her and it was nice and quick to throw together, still needs a bit of a longer steep.
Coop's Kiwi Bourbon Had to try the Toasted Marshmallow/Kentucky Bourbon combo I'd read about.
Simple Lemon Cake Have really enjoyed the other two recipes I tried from Rage, just smelling INW Lemon Cake made me glad I ordered it. If it tastes as accurate as it smell's I'll be a happy lad.

Also got in FE Lemon finally to try literally the first recipe I ever read when starting to research DIY a couple months back.

Jacksters Cereal Killa Clone (revised version) The ingredients for this (minus FE Lemon) were part of my first order, it's also where I learned that subbing doesn't work the way I first thought it would. Tried CAP Lemon Sicily, TFA Fruit Circles and a combo of them but none could stand up to the oranges and it just tasted like orange froot loops. The wait for FE Lemon didn't disappoint, even though its a pretty old recipe it really nails the accuracy for me, straight up artificial candied citrus cereal coated in sugar just like when I was a kid. Some cool stuff!

Other than that been trying to finish up all the random 5ml leftovers so I could do a big bottle wash as well as the usual slack SFT and some recipe attempts.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Thanks - I will give it a go and add LA to my next order when I get to SA
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



So let the steep begin - will see how the substitute works 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (10/11/17)

Gonzilla said:


> Simple Vanilla Powdered Donut GF wanted me to find a simple doughnut recipe for her and it was nice and quick to throw together, still needs a bit of a longer steep.




Did you use Vanilla Cupcake V1 or V2? I made this a while back with V2 and it didn't quite came out as I expected... Perhaps V1 will be better...
That Kiwi Bourbon is outstanding = it showcases FA Kiwi in all its glory!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dolfie (10/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Did you use Vanilla Cupcake V1 or V2? I made this a while back with V2 and it didn't quite came out as I expected... Perhaps V1 will be better...
> That Kiwi Bourbon is outstanding = it showcases FA Kiwi in all its glory!


Have not made this but with the Capella SL this will probably not be a bad one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (10/11/17)

Got myself a bottle of RY4 double to play with and mixed these a Ry4 custard and my own mix of Ry4 Nut Cheesecake.

Also tried the Beantown Vapor oh Face clone. Will see what they do after a week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzilla (10/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Did you use Vanilla Cupcake V1 or V2? I made this a while back with V2 and it didn't quite came out as I expected... Perhaps V1 will be better...
> That Kiwi Bourbon is outstanding = it showcases FA Kiwi in all its glory!



I used V1 of the Vanilla Cupcake, don't have V2 yet so don't really know how different they are. It's not quite what I was looking for either. Gonna keep tabs on it during the steep and see if my opinion changes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (10/11/17)

@Silver 's peanut butter ice cream was born! 12mg nic! Good luck!





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Tanja (10/11/17)

And I just made a Strawnana Custard as well... I just couldn't let the opportunity pass me by...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (10/11/17)

Dolfie said:


> Have not made this but with the Capella SL this will probably not be a bad one
> View attachment 112794


Just got 27 Bears as well... But I do not have FA Juicy Strawberry... sigh...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/11/17)

Tanja said:


> @Silver 's peanut butter ice cream was born! 12mg nic! Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aweosme , thanks @Tanja !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (10/11/17)

Einstein43 said:


> Mixed a lovely apple and strawberry this morning have been steeping the whole day, and oh my, I found my new ADV



Waw! @Einstein43, the whole day! Lol. Only joking, please do not take offence. That wait for a juice to steep is such a mental torture, I need to joke about it to ease the burden.

In any case, I have had such a horrid mixing week. Making stupid mistakes and messing things up so unnecessarily that I am truly peed with myself right now. At least reading about the other posters successes eases the trauma a bit.

Well done guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (10/11/17)

Silver said:


> Aweosme , thanks @Tanja !!


You're welcome! I finally had some time on my hands!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (10/11/17)

Tanja said:


> Just got 27 Bears as well... But I do not have FA Juicy Strawberry... sigh...


I'm in the same boat here  ... soon though, soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (10/11/17)

Mixed up some Groolberry yesterday, gave it a taste tonight and I must say, first impressions are super nom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/11/17)

Coconut Milk Iced Coffee - my own concoction
Lemon Snapple - Lemon Iced Tea to try.
Glass Apple - to try.
Cinnamon Rhubarb Muffin - I love INW Rhubarb, a must try for me.
The Fruit Dragon - to try out and use some of my INW Grapes.
Strawnana Custard - love long steepers.
Sprite - smells just like the real thing.
Vampire Blood - a great strawberry sour belt. I add some Sour too. Stock.
Hawaiian POG Remix - giving it a go.
Tammy Temptation 01- I liked the original. Combination of menthol, peppermint, candy cane, cool and cinnamon red hot. This version - making it hotter and colder.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (11/11/17)

@Andre, that Tammys temptation sounds very interesting...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Patrick (11/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Another batch in preparation for the holidays!!
> 
> DuPear - My own recipe inspired by my love for INW Pear and my new found fondness for light tobaccos
> Alonel Cream - A lightly flavoured strawberry cheesecake. "The mouthfeel is thick and lush and the fruit is subtle and addictive"
> ...



@Rude Rudi late to the party, but the Mango Sticky Rice is a revelation. I subbed the TFA Coconut Candy for OOO Coconut Milk and it punches the overall milky texture into stoned deliciousness. Lovely find.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (11/11/17)

Patrick said:


> @Rude Rudi late to the party, but the Mango Sticky Rice is a revelation. I subbed the TFA Coconut Candy for OOO Coconut Milk and it punches the overall milky texture into stoned deliciousness. Lovely find.


I have yet to taste my Mango Sticky Rice - shall have to now. Did you sub at the same percentage?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/11/17)

Oooh that Tammy' s Temptation sounds very good indeed

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Patrick (11/11/17)

Andre said:


> I have yet to taste my Mango Sticky Rice - shall have to now. Did you sub at the same percentage?



Upped it to 1%.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja (11/11/17)

I think i need to get out of my comfort zone... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (11/11/17)

rogue zombie said:


> Oooh that Tammy' s Temptation sounds very good indeed


I upped the Cinnamon Red Hot from 1 to 2.5%! Added 0.5% FA Coconut for a bit of body, 1.0% WS-23 (30%) for more intense cool and 0.25 % TFA Sour to break the sweet a bit. Just tasted it. Glorious! Not for the tame. Oh, the WS-23 in place of the FA Polar Blast.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV (11/11/17)

Andre said:


> I upped the Cinnamon Red Hot from 1 to 2.5%! Added 0.5% FA Coconut for a bit of body, 1.0% WS-23 (30%) for more intense cool and 0.25 % TFA Sour to break the sweet a bit. Just tasted it. Glorious! Not for the tame. Oh, the WS-23 in place of the FA Polar Blast.


This sounds amazing. I would like to try both the standard and your variant.
WS-23 I don't have though. I see the crystals are available from Blck. How does that work?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/11/17)

Andre said:


> Coconut Milk Iced Coffee - my own concoction
> Lemon Snapple - Lemon Iced Tea to try.
> Glass Apple - to try.
> Cinnamon Rhubarb Muffin - I love INW Rhubarb, a must try for me.
> ...



Please help with the Sprite recipe - I’m having ‘difficulty’ finding it on the page you referenced?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/11/17)

Andre said:


> I have yet to taste my Mango Sticky Rice - shall have to now. Did you sub at the same percentage?



It’s good but not for everyone...this is like whiskey/gin...an acquired taste. The mango here sets it apart from the other versions - this one is a winner.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (11/11/17)

TheV said:


> This sounds amazing. I would like to try both the standard and your variant.
> WS-23 I don't have though. I see the crystals are available from Blck. How does that work?


Blck has WS-23 at 20% - he calls it Black Ice, I think. Just use it at 1.5% to be the same as 1.0% of WS-23 (30%). Valley Vapour has WS-23 at 30%. No idea how the crystals work.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## TheV (11/11/17)

Andre said:


> Blck has WS-23 at 20% - he calls it Black Ice, I think. Just use it at 1.5% to be the same as 1.0% of WS-23 (30%). Valley Vapour has WS-23 at 30%. No idea how the crystals work.


Awesome. Thanks for the info @Andre. I shall just grab some Black Ice instead. Much easier!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Please help with the Sprite recipe - I’m having ‘difficulty’ finding it on the page you referenced?


From that link: "FW Pink Champagne @ .75% + CAP Lemon Lime @ 3-4% is 100% win. It's literally 7up/Sprite. And you can throw in some FA Florida Key Lime, TFA Key Lime, or FA Lemon Sicily to make it a little more tart.".

I went for 4.0 % CAP Lemon Lime, 0.75 % FW Pink Champagne and added 0.5 % FA Aurora for a bit of an edge. Have not tasted it yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/11/17)

Andre said:


> From that link: "FW Pink Champagne @ .75% + CAP Lemon Lime @ 3-4% is 100% win. It's literally 7up/Sprite. And you can throw in some FA Florida Key Lime, TFA Key Lime, or FA Lemon Sicily to make it a little more tart.".
> 
> I went for 4.0 % CAP Lemon Lime, 0.75 % FW Pink Champagne and added 0.5 % FA Aurora for a bit of an edge. Have not tasted it yet.



Cool, thanks. Sounds good. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> It’s good but not for everyone...this is like whiskey/gin...an acquired taste. The mango here sets it apart from the other versions - this one is a winner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have acquired that taste!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (11/11/17)

Andre said:


> I upped the Cinnamon Red Hot from 1 to 2.5%! Added 0.5% FA Coconut for a bit of body, 1.0% WS-23 (30%) for more intense cool and 0.25 % TFA Sour to break the sweet a bit. Just tasted it. Glorious! Not for the tame. Oh, the WS-23 in place of the FA Polar Blast.



Have you tasted Cin Red Hot by itself? I would love a traditional Fireball.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/11/17)

rogue zombie said:


> Have you tasted Cin Red Hot by itself? I would love a traditional Fireball.


No, I have not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Friep (11/11/17)

rogue zombie said:


> Have you tasted Cin Red Hot by itself? I would love a traditional Fireball.



I read on the flavour notes for fa cinnamon Ceylon that you can get that fireball from it at higher %

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/11/17)

I've also read that a 50/50 mix of TFA and CAP Cin Red Hot makes a US candy - Fireblaster (or something like that).

But I'm not sure that is the same thing as the Fireballs we used to get. I assume it is.

Also, I haven't seen CAP Cin Hot here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius van Tonder (12/11/17)

So after receving my new order of flavours on Friday I decided to make the following to add to my first batch from last weekend. So here is the whole batch




Just need to add the different recipies to my Favourites so I can link them later

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/11/17)

Exploring some new ingredients and long lost classics

Utopia - A juicy refreshing tangerine/white peach fruit mix
Strawberry Cereal Milk - the best us of New New FA Cereals by far
Tootall's Apple Cinnamon Danish - nice use of Connamon Churro by the master...
Cinnamon Banana Nut RY4 - Banana Bread Dipped in Caramel Dusted With Cinnamon with an Accent of Tobacco at the End by Wayne.
Ckemist Original: Mango Bear - a simple 27 Fish mango mix
Ametrine "the juice" - a fresh orange juice type flavour with a couple of ice cubes.
Fresh squeeze REMIX! - a dlightful, bright orange juice
Split by Banana, adapted from this one. I added some HS Bananna for a realistic banana finish and inluded the new FA Juicy strawberry to replace RF
Camel Dough - recently released after being an exclusive one shot; a delicious custard doughnut, topped with lashings of caramel and a sprinkle of cinnamon sugar
Frosted Coffee Cake - my own recipe - still a work in progress, will publish soon...
Obsidian - with 5% TFA Banana nut bread

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## RichJB (12/11/17)

That Utopia is really interesting. It goes to show the latitude that there is in percentages. The recipe uses FA Raspberry at 5%. ConcreteRiver notes:



> This gets a bit bitter and perfumey for me at 2.5% and I don't think the actual raspberry gets a whole lot better. I'd mix with this as a supporting note at .75-1% and a primary note at 1.5-2% depending on your thoughts on the florals here.



And HIC notes:



> This is a little stronger than most FA flavors, and it tends to make itself noticed in recipes, so go light with it. Even 0.5% can stand out in a recipe with mild flavors, and 2% will overwhelm most recipes.



Yet SixStrings uses it at 5%. She is an excellent and experienced mixer who is part of the same collective as Concrete, Jenn, Kopel, Ckemist, ID10-T et al. So it's not a mistake, she knew exactly what she was doing. From her notes on the recipe:



> _I mixed it up at the percentages that made sense in my head. _



This is a missing link in mixing for me. Why would new mixers like myself tend to go with Concrete's and HIC's advice to keep a flavour low at around 2%, yet it "makes sense" for SixStrings to bump it to 5% off the bat? Was she force-muting again, as she is known to do?

Even the FA Peach White seems high at 3.5%. For reference, both Raspberry and Peach White are used under 2% on average on ATF. She has more than doubled the ATF average percentage of both. It's being done for a reason, it would be interesting to know her thinking behind it. She gives a hint:



> _Enrich your senses with a mouth-watering(created solely by the Berryl) inhale of sweet fresh tangerine _


_
_
OK, so why does doubling the percentage of Raspberry from the point where it starts becoming bitter and perfumey give a mouth-watering character to the Mandarin on the inhale? There is dark magic in play here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Tanja (12/11/17)

JB1987 said:


> Mixed up some Groolberry yesterday, gave it a taste tonight and I must say, first impressions are super nom.


I've made this one as well... It is amazing!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (12/11/17)

Marius van Tonder said:


> So after receving my new order of flavours on Friday I decided to make the following to add to my first batch from last weekend. So here is the whole batch
> 
> View attachment 113056
> 
> ...



The diy force is strong with this padawan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (12/11/17)

I managed to mix some Banana Milk as well today... Imagine that... rule 1 did not apply this time!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TheV (12/11/17)

Tanja said:


> I managed to mix some Banana Milk as well today... Imagine that... rule 1 did not apply this time!


This stuff smells amazing! Can't wait to try it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (12/11/17)

It's going into the cupboard to stand next to the fresh strawnana custard... now for the wait... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gonzilla (13/11/17)

Got some mixing done last night while tuned into the Mixlife podcast

Brown Butter Ice Cream Wanted to try out HS French Vanilla Icecream in a mix without VBIC
Adams Blueberry Muffin Had to sub CAP Vanilla Cupcake v2 with v1 but hopefully close enough, love blueberries and bakeries so hoping its a winner.
Strawberry Stix Strawberry wafer from the man, the myth, the legend @method1 
Mango Blossom Macaron Had been meaning to mix this since I got honeysuckle in, was reminded the other day when @Rude Rudi posted it.
Butter Almond Custard A restock, after a nice long steep for my testers I decided to go with the non yellow cake version to save my coils as the OG version is delicious as is. 100ml Amber bottle to go in the back of the cupboard.
Rice Krispy Treats Another suggestion I stole from Rudi, any excuse to get wierd with FE Rice again

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Dolfie (13/11/17)

Gonzilla said:


> Got some mixing done last night while tuned into the Mixlife podcast
> 
> Brown Butter Ice Cream Wanted to try out HS French Vanilla Icecream in a mix without VBIC
> Adams Blueberry Muffin Had to sub CAP Vanilla Cupcake v2 with v1 but hopefully close enough, love blueberries and bakeries so hoping its a winner.
> ...


Just want to ask the following and thanks in advance.
1. Groolberry Creamcake steep time on it.
2. Five Pawns Queenside do I need to let it air or can I just make it and forget about it for a month or 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/11/17)

Dolfie said:


> Just want to ask the following and thanks in advance.
> 1. Groolberry Creamcake steep time on it.
> 2. Five Pawns Queenside do I need to let it air or can I just make it and forget about it for a month or 2



Groolberry - With that amount of NY cheesecake I would say nothing less than a week...
Queenside - make it and forget about it. 4 weeks is perfect for it... The airing thing is a bit of a misnomer TBH...very few concentrates actually benefit from airing - in fact, most believe that all it does is make your juice loose flavour...the flavour is ‘escaping’ so to speak... No need to breath much these days - back ‘in the day’ most concentrates contained alcohol - breathing allowed the alcohol ‘fumes’ to escape - some do, most don’t...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gonzilla (13/11/17)

Had the mixing kit out still and saw this Watermelon Iced Out that Kocanda just posted. 

Been messing with that Lushice clone I posted awhile back after tasting it against the original VGOD Lushice, it was actually way more off than I first thought. Had added some similar ingredients as the one above but looked like a better thought out version of what I was doing so knocked it up and its really good off the shake. Don't think I'll be needing to follow that mix!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/11/17)

Gonzilla said:


> Got some mixing done last night while tuned into the Mixlife podcast
> 
> Brown Butter Ice Cream Wanted to try out HS French Vanilla Icecream in a mix without VBIC
> Adams Blueberry Muffin Had to sub CAP Vanilla Cupcake v2 with v1 but hopefully close enough, love blueberries and bakeries so hoping its a winner.
> ...



Some bangers there!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (14/11/17)

I have been busy with this for a while. Ran out of my favorite Litchi (Vapor Mountain) and had to use TFA but otherwise this one works for me. Will see after a bit of a steep if the TFA Litchi aftertaste improves.

Litchiwi Final Version 1 - 14/11/2017
Kiwi Fruit (CLY) 4.5%
Litchi (TFA) 3.25% (Try VM...)
Harvest Berry (CAP) 1.6%
Koolada (TFA) 1%
Menthol Natural (TFA) 0.5%

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/11/17)

Raindance said:


> I have been busy with this for a while. Ran out of my favorite Litchi (Vapor Mountain) and had to use TFA but otherwise this one works for me. Will see after a bit of a steep if the TFA Litchi aftertaste improves.
> 
> Litchiwi Final Version 1 - 14/11/2017
> Kiwi Fruit (CLY) 4.5%
> ...



@Raindance - I played a bit with VM Berry mix and quite liked it. I have not tried the other VM concentrates, but plan to during my upcoming trip to SA. Any comment on their other concentrates?

In the above recipe, do you use VM Litchi at the same percentage?

It does sound like something that I will like. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (14/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Raindance - I played a bit with VM Berry mix and quite liked it. I have not tried the other VM concentrates, but plan to during my upcoming trip to SA. Any comment on their other concentrates?
> 
> In the above recipe, do you use VM Litchi at the same percentage?
> 
> ...


I have used VM Litchi, Berry Mix, Blackcurrant and Menthol, although I guess all menthol's are about the same. The other three flavors are top notch and very realistic. Rather powerful as well and will probably use at a lower percentage although the VM litchi is so nice I may as well just keep the percentage the same. TFA litchi has a slightly off putting aftertaste whereas the VM version is brilliant all the way through. May actually make a huge improvement to this mix. As always I ran out of it just before the finishing post. Such is live, LOL.

Think we could swap notes when you are down here next.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/11/17)

Raindance said:


> I have used VM Litchi, Berry Mix, Blackcurrant and Menthol, although I guess all menthol's are about the same. The other three flavors are top notch and very realistic. Rather powerful as well and will probably use at a lower percentage although the VM litchi is so nice I may as well just keep the percentage the same. TFA litchi has a slightly off putting aftertaste whereas the VM version is brilliant all the way through. May actually make a huge improvement to this mix. As always I ran out of it just before the finishing post. Such is live, LOL.
> 
> Think we could swap notes when you are down here next.
> 
> Regards



True - I'm going to put a reminder in my calendar now


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## franshorn (15/11/17)

Raindance said:


> I have been busy with this for a while. Ran out of my favorite Litchi (Vapor Mountain) and had to use TFA but otherwise this one works for me. Will see after a bit of a steep if the TFA Litchi aftertaste improves.
> 
> Litchiwi Final Version 1 - 14/11/2017
> Kiwi Fruit (CLY) 4.5%
> ...



This sounds yummy! I also however only have TFA Litchi, and from the 1 time I mixed it, also noticed a very weird after taste to it.

Will definately be adding some Harvest berry(CAP) to my shopping list, as I only have TFA Berry Mix. 
I see you using CLY's Kiwi. How does it compare to say TFA Kiwi Double?

Vapour Mountain is around the corner from home. Only issue is getting back to Brackenfell early enough to catch them open. Wanna go get some of their Litchi and maybe some of their berrymix.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dolfie (15/11/17)

franshorn said:


> This sounds yummy! I also however only have TFA Litchi, and from the 1 time I mixed it, also noticed a very weird after taste to it.
> 
> Will definately be adding some Harvest berry(CAP) to my shopping list, as I only have TFA Berry Mix.
> I see you using CLY's Kiwi. How does it compare to say TFA Kiwi Double?
> ...


Todays mix was.
1. Creme de Orange ( love this stuff.)
2. Creme de Orange ( the one with INW Custard)
3. Five Pawns Queenside
4. Groolberry CreamCake. ( thanks @Tanja for mentioning this one I wanted to made this one a while ago but totally forgot about it.)
5. Jazzy's Gummy bears. 
6. Banana Moon Pie
7. One Milk to rule them all. 

@Rude Rudi THANK YOU for starting this thread 99% of my mixes come from here. And also to everyone that participate.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (15/11/17)

Dolfie said:


> Todays mix was.
> 1. Creme de Orange ( love this stuff.)
> 2. Creme de Orange ( the one with INW Custard)
> 3. Five Pawns Queenside
> ...



I can't decide the winner between the Creme de Orange and the Five Pawns...

The Five Pawns is a bit more complex with added depth but the Creme de Orange is simple mastery with a couple of ingredients. 

The Creme de Orange is ready to go after 5 days and the Five Pawns after 3 weeks...

Side by side, they are very similar and I can really not choose between them... Let me know what you think once the Five Pawns is ready...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (15/11/17)

Talking about orange, give my new recipe a go...

#DMC Challenge: Cinorange Cake - This is a satisfying and rich coffee cake infused with flecks of burnt orange and cinnamon, drizzled with a thick vanilla frosting...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tanja (16/11/17)

Did a quick mix of 3 new ones...

Fruit Circles - To try out the new CAP Silverline Fruit Circles
Banabutter - Banana Nut bread with some cinnamon and peanut butter
Vanilla Wafer Banana Pudding - It sounded amazing and I had to drip a little bit just after I made it... I think this one will really be great...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (16/11/17)

Tanja said:


> Did a quick mix of 3 new ones...
> 
> Fruit Circles - To try out the new CAP Silverline Fruit Circles
> Banabutter - Banana Nut bread with some cinnamon and peanut butter
> Vanilla Wafer Banana Pudding - It sounded amazing and I had to drip a little bit just after I made it... I think this one will really be great...


Fruit Circles and Vanilla Wafer Banana Pudding added to the next session

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (16/11/17)

Water, coffee granules, sugar and milk. Made for an excelent juice. Think ill vape it everyday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JB1987 (17/11/17)

Mixed up some Cuprian earlier tonight, this is super tasty! Best chocolate chip mint ice cream I have ever tasted. Already made 100ml after trying the 30ml tester.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (18/11/17)

VM Dragon Fruit at 5%. 70/30 VG/PG. For a single flavor chop chop mix this stuff is actually pretty amazing. Tastes a lot more complex than a single concentrate mix. A touch of cold and a sprinkle of menthol and this could be Q&D ADV.

Regards

(P.S. Q&D = Quick and Dirty)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (19/11/17)

Raindance said:


> VM Dragon Fruit at 5%. 70/30 VG/PG. For a single flavor chop chop mix this stuff is actually pretty amazing. Tastes a lot more complex than a single concentrate mix. A touch of cold and a sprinkle of menthol and this could be Q&D ADV.
> 
> Regards
> 
> (P.S. Q&D = Quick and Dirty)



Thanks @Raindance , this sounds great
What is "VM" though? Is that Vapour Mountain?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (19/11/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Raindance , this sounds great
> What is "VM" though? Is that Vapour Mountain?


Yes it is Vapour Mountain @Silver ,I have it but only used it in a mix,not as a standalone,also very different from TFA Dragonfruit

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (19/11/17)

Slick said:


> Yes it is Vapour Mountain @Silver ,I have it but only used it in a mix,not as a standalone,also very different from TFA Dragonfruit



Ok thanks @Slick - thats cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (19/11/17)

@Silver I think its about time you start mixing,you will just need VG,PG,nicotine,1 x pipette,few flavours,a scale and some bottles,thats all! Im estimating max R500,its so mind relaxing and enjoyable,please pm @RichJB and hel tell you exactly what to get to make a few flavours,it will literally take you 5mins to mix up a flavour once you got the hang of it,pleeeeeeeeeeez!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (19/11/17)

Hey guys 

Not sure if this is allowed to be posted here, so by all means let me know and I will remove. Just thought the DIY guys might be able to help.

I was gifted a juice over the weekend, its a 0mg I just need some nic to take it up to a 3mg. Its a 70/30 100ml.

I am in the Sandton area and will get to you. if any one can help that would be appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (21/11/17)

Not sure where to put this, I don't think it merits a thread. But I put together a DIY Primer over the weekend. It doesn't offer anything to those who have been mixing for a bit and isn't complete. But maybe worth a read for those who are considering taking up DIY.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (21/11/17)

RichJB said:


> Not sure where to put this, I don't think it merits a thread. But I put together a DIY Primer over the weekend. It doesn't offer anything to those who have been mixing for a bit and isn't complete. But maybe worth a read for those who are considering taking up DIY.


A great read so far @RichJB ! And again, stellar efforts for putting this all together! I've printed this out and will go through it tonight while doing in-law duty!

One thing I have to disagree with so far, is that wine, is in fact, just wine! They all taste as equally crappy as the next one! Not like flavourings at all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (21/11/17)

I'm a bit of a wine connoisseur. I can definitely taste the difference between 5L of Namaqua Smooth Red and 5L of Spar Tops Classic Red!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (21/11/17)

RichJB said:


> I'm a bit of a wine connoisseur. I can definitely taste the difference between 5L of Namaqua Smooth Red and 5L of Spar Tops Classic Red!


I once opened a bottle of some fancy white wine, and obviously it tasted gross like all wine. But not having any beer with me I drank it for shiggles. I got into work and was telling someone I didn't like the way it fizzed on my tongue, and they very diplomatically informed me that the "fizz" meant it should have gone down the drain like 5 years ago!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## franshorn (21/11/17)

Stosta said:


> A great read so far @RichJB ! And again, stellar efforts for putting this all together! I've printed this out and will go through it tonight while doing in-law duty!
> 
> One thing I have to disagree with so far, is that wine, is in fact, just wine! They all taste as equally crappy as the next one! Not like flavourings at all!


Ya hey, definitely gonna have to fight you on this one....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (21/11/17)

RichJB said:


> Not sure where to put this, I don't think it merits a thread. But I put together a DIY Primer over the weekend. It doesn't offer anything to those who have been mixing for a bit and isn't complete. But maybe worth a read for those who are considering taking up DIY.


Awesome @RichJB. Good, easy read. Thank you for the trouble. Bookmarked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (21/11/17)

RichJB said:


> I'm a bit of a wine connoisseur. I can definitely taste the difference between 5L of Namaqua Smooth Red and 5L of Spar Tops Classic Red!


I personally stick to the high end stuff like Four Cousins. A 1.5 litre bottle is just oozes class whereas a papsak..., well leave it at that.

Enough derailing, stunning work @RichJB, i admire your knowledge and talent. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## JB1987 (21/11/17)

RichJB said:


> Not sure where to put this, I don't think it merits a thread. But I put together a DIY Primer over the weekend. It doesn't offer anything to those who have been mixing for a bit and isn't complete. But maybe worth a read for those who are considering taking up DIY.



This excellent thank you! I've only been mixing for 2 weeks and this is really helpful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/11/17)

RichJB said:


> Not sure where to put this, I don't think it merits a thread. But I put together a DIY Primer over the weekend. It doesn't offer anything to those who have been mixing for a bit and isn't complete. But maybe worth a read for those who are considering taking up DIY.



What a gem @RichJB!!!! Clear, concise and mostly 2 syllable words which makes it a doddle to understand for most...
Love the personal perspective and demystifying of the common cliches and misconceptions. 

A must have!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (21/11/17)

RichJB said:


> Not sure where to put this, I don't think it merits a thread. But I put together a DIY Primer over the weekend. It doesn't offer anything to those who have been mixing for a bit and isn't complete. But maybe worth a read for those who are considering taking up DIY.


Very well written @RichJB wish this had been around when I started out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gonzilla (21/11/17)

RichJB said:


> Not sure where to put this, I don't think it merits a thread. But I put together a DIY Primer over the weekend. It doesn't offer anything to those who have been mixing for a bit and isn't complete. But maybe worth a read for those who are considering taking up DIY.



Gonna have to disagree with you on not thinking this merits a thread, I think it merits a sticky! Great work putting this together, very clear and concise while still managing to answer the questions a new mixer would be asking. You're a true asset to the forum and community!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (21/11/17)

Gonzilla said:


> Gonna have to disagree with you on not thinking this merits a thread, I think it merits a sticky! Great work putting this together, very clear and concise while still managing to answer the questions a new mixer would be asking. You're a true asset to the forum and community!


I totally agree. Please start a new thread for this @RichJB. @Silver, please sticky the thread once created.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (21/11/17)

Done.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dolfie (23/11/17)

RichJB said:


> Done.


Did a count off all my juices and I have enough for the next 14 week's. But I made another bottle off this one and its some thing I really enjoy.
View attachment 114211

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (26/11/17)

Got the ingredients Friday but only got around to mixing today.

Creme de Orange. This is a winner, even un-steeped for the recommended 10 days and subbing the FW Blood Orange with FA Blood Orange (Don't know how I managed to order wrong) there is a harmony between the various flavor notes that make this seem like a lot more complex mix. @Rude Rudi, thanks for the recommendation.


At R4 per 10 ml this also proves the value of DIY.

Banana Moon Pie.


Only just opened this one and it has caught my interest. At the moment the sugar cookie is very prominent and I fear my CAP Graham Cracker may be a bit old and not coming to the fore as intended. Will need to chuck and reorder this concentrate. Despite my concerns, I will for sure be making this one again. Thanks for the pointer @Tanja.

Ran both thru the dishwasher AKA sonic cleaner for a total of 15 minutes but doubt it makes much of a difference so I am looking forward to seeing how these already good juices mature over the next week or so.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Creme de Orange. This is a winner, even un-steeped for the recommended 10 days and subbing the FW Blood Orange with FA Blood Orange (Don't know how I managed to order wrong) there is a harmony between the various flavor notes that make this seem like a lot more complex mix.



Let me know how it turns out with the FA Blood Orange... 

Btw, if u sub the CAP Custard with Inw Custard at 3, it steeps in 3-5 days!!

Enjoy!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 87hunter (26/11/17)

First step into DIY.
Made a watermelon, menthol and koolada juice. Tasted like red halls. The menthol is too strong.
Last night I made a simple strawberry milk, Twinkie and peach and strawberry.
Steeping the strawberry milk and twinkie

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance (26/11/17)

87hunter said:


> First step into DIY.
> Made a watermelon, menthol and koolada juice. Tasted like red halls. The menthol is too strong.
> Last night I made a simple strawberry milk, Twinkie and peach and strawberry.
> Steeping the strawberry milk and twinkie


Hi @87hunter, working off existing recipes or creating your own? Careful with the menthol, normal people are OK at 0.5% or there about.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (26/11/17)

87hunter said:


> First step into DIY.
> Made a watermelon, menthol and koolada juice. Tasted like red halls. The menthol is too strong.
> Last night I made a simple strawberry milk, Twinkie and peach and strawberry.
> Steeping the strawberry milk and twinkie


Welcome to the world of diy.

I would suggest to first start with 0.5% koolada. Leave the menthol for now. If its too weak then move to 1% koolada and maybe 0.5% menthol. I also love menthols with fruity mixes. But I don't want them to dominate the flavour. And that is what menthol normaly does.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 87hunter (26/11/17)

Thanks @Raindance and @Adephi.

I only use recipes off the net.
It was a bit rough to say the least.

The others are decent and enjoying them so far.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (26/11/17)

My sweet spot is 0.25% VM Menthol and 0.25% Black ice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (26/11/17)

Slick said:


> My sweet spot is 0.25% VM Menthol and 0.25% Black ice


Good point made above. Kollada or WM25 (or whatever other names it has been given) on its own gives me a slight metallic taste. Menthol on its own is rather harsh but combining the two gives me the ideal result.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (26/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Good point made above. Kollada or WM25 (or whatever other names it has been given) on its own gives me a slight metallic taste. Menthol on its own is rather harsh but combining the two gives me the ideal result.
> 
> Regards


Haha,WS23

I once followed a recipe that called for 2% WS23,never again will I do that,max il go is 0.5%,I sup it depends on the individual

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (26/11/17)

87hunter said:


> Thanks @Raindance and @Adephi.
> 
> I only use recipes off the net.
> It was a bit rough to say the least.
> ...


Menthol and Koolada is purely personal taste . As you go along the diy route you will find your own sweetspot. Regardless of what the recipe call for.

I made a strawberry/kiwi mix with 0.5 koolada and 3 drops of menthol in 30ml mix. I thought it was quite refreshing summer afternoon vape. But my friend tried it and said the menthol was too much. It just shows that menthol/koolada is all personal taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (26/11/17)

That look you get when you crank up the WS23.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## TheV (26/11/17)

RichJB said:


> View attachment 114523
> 
> That look you get when you crank up the WS23.


Sometimes that is EXACTLY what I'm looking for!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/11/17)

@RichJB and @TheV Strawberry, kiwi and white grape with WS 23 black ice, cools the living daylights out of you. It's super cool on a hot day, once gone 2% on mix, that expression looks familiar, but once only, on this stuff you have to dial back a bit, but seem to be able to handle up to 1.5% for pure refreshment. Not doing menthol in mixes yet, but stopped on it when the journey started.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (26/11/17)

Room Fogger said:


> @RichJB and @TheV Strawberry, kiwi and white grape with WS 23 black ice, cools the living daylights out of you. It's super cool on a hot day, once gone 2% on mix, that expression looks familiar, but once only, on this stuff you have to dial back a bit, but seem to be able to handle up to 1.5% for pure refreshment. Not doing menthol in mixes yet, but stopped on it when the journey started.


@Room Fogger, please share the recipe (brands and percentages) if you don't mind. I'm keen to give this a try 
I've been chasing cool mixes lately!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (26/11/17)

I made gauva cactus, yes, again ...lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/11/17)

TheV said:


> @Room Fogger, please share the recipe (brands and percentages) if you don't mind. I'm keen to give this a try
> I've been chasing cool mixes lately!


http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1313632/Strawberry kiwi white grape - bi Iliaas - Just add koolada at .75 % for coolness, or ws23 to taste, the nice thing about diy, I do ws23 at 1% for icy hit. Kiwi is the dominant profile in this one.
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/136743/Seven Seas Clone - by Jdowns77 - Cool watermelon and strawberry, current daily rotation,very good as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## TheV (27/11/17)

Room Fogger said:


> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1313632/Strawberry kiwi white grape - bi Iliaas - Just add koolada at .75 % for coolness, or ws23 to taste, the nice thing about diy, I do ws23 at 1% for icy hit. Kiwi is the dominant profile in this one.
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/136743/Seven Seas Clone - by Jdowns77 - Cool watermelon and strawberry, current daily rotation,very good as well


Thanks for the links. I shall give them a try once I manage to get the missing ingredients

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/11/17)

Banged out a few treats for the holidays:

KIWANA U WANA CUSTARD!!! This has such a unique and utterly morish flvour that I had to make another 100mls to last through December. This recipe employs my favourite custard base of INW Custard and INW Creme brulee which is ready to go after 3 days!
Easy As Pie Key Lime Pie - A simplified version of a classic by Tootall. This is a fantastic base to use with other complimentary fruits.
Creme du Pear - my own creation. A creamy , thick brulee with soft pear undertones
Banoffee Cookie (DMC Challenge) - Banana and toffee cookie with a touch of cinnamon
Creme de Orange - Because you can never have enough of it...
Custard NOW - An "instant" custard, ready after 3 days! 
Watermelon Iced Out - A stunning iced watermelon with a secret ingredient...
Sweet mother of custard - I'm hoping that this is "the" custard of custards! One month steep minimum!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## TheV (27/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Banged out a few treats for the holidays:
> 
> KIWANA U WANA CUSTARD!!! This has such a unique and utterly morish flvour that I had to make another 100mls to last through December. This recipe employs my favourite custard base of INW Custard and INW Creme brulee which is ready to go after 3 days!
> Easy As Pie Key Lime Pie - A simplified version of a classic by Tootall. This is a fantastic base to use with other complimentary fruits.
> ...


A bunch of new things to add to the list! Thanks @Rude Rudi, especially looking forward to trying that Creme du Pear

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (27/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Banged out a few treats for the holidays:
> 
> KIWANA U WANA CUSTARD!!! This has such a unique and utterly morish flvour that I had to make another 100mls to last through December. This recipe employs my favourite custard base of INW Custard and INW Creme brulee which is ready to go after 3 days!
> Easy As Pie Key Lime Pie - A simplified version of a classic by Tootall. This is a fantastic base to use with other complimentary fruits.
> ...


Thank you @Rude Rudi , they look great. Rule 1 at play, but what is another order ne.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigMacZA (27/11/17)

Mixed up a large batch of Butterscotch Cream for a client (1000ml), and then trying out a Kelloggs Frosteez clone and a White Chocolate Milkshake. Will see how they turn out after a week of steep.......then I will share my recipes.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (27/11/17)

I want to mix ... but first I have to create some order among the chaos

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV (27/11/17)

TheV said:


> I want to mix ... but first I have to create some order among the chaos


Temporary order while I search for seeding trays:

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/11/17)

TheV said:


> Temporary order while I search for seeding trays:



Yip @TheV - you are in deep and proper 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Raindance (27/11/17)

TheV said:


> Temporary order while I search for seeding trays:




I'm trying to see what's in those 100ml bottles???

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV (27/11/17)

Raindance said:


> I'm trying to see what's in those 100ml bottles???
> 
> Regards


Bavarian Cream (TFA)
Cheesecake (Graham Crust) (TFA)
Peach (Juicy) (TFA)
Strawberry (Ripe) (TFA)
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TFA)
Vanilla Custard (TFA)

Vapecon special (R140/100ml)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (27/11/17)

Two mixes done: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/12504 
And
Creme de orange
Finally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/11/17)

Friep said:


> Two mixes done: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/12504
> And
> Creme de orange
> Finally



Crème de Orange is one of my favorites


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (28/11/17)

My little collection is growing... from when i just started until now...





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (28/11/17)

Soon you will need a new shelf @Tanja

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tanja (28/11/17)

Silver said:


> Soon you will need a new shelf @Tanja


True yes! I am already starting with plans for a little December holiday project... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (28/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Crème de Orange is one of my favorites
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


The crème de Orange is awesome I am not getting allot of orange only rich creamy vape with a slight bitter after taste? 
This one will be left alone for the recommended steep time but think I will mix 50ml for the holiday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dolfie (28/11/17)

Friep said:


> The crème de Orange is awesome I am not getting allot of orange only rich creamy vape with a slight bitter after taste?
> This one will be left alone for the recommended steep time but think I will mix 50ml for the holiday.


@Friep for me I let it steep for 4 weeks. Please report on that Dinner Lady I still Whant to make it but is it worth paying R85 for Custard Pi concentrate?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (28/11/17)

Dolfie said:


> @Friep for me I let it steep for 4 weeks. Please report on that Dinner Lady I still Whant to make it but is it worth paying R85 for Custard Pi concentrate?


I mixed it with fa custard instead of the custard pi but will let it steep and give some feedback the cap juicy lemon is also a bit expensive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (28/11/17)

Mixed this little weird wonder in the middle of my exams forgot to share:
Inw shisha Orange 0.25% 1 drop per 30ml +-
Tfa vbic 3%
Tfa vanilla swirl 2%
Cap cake batter 1%
Hs French vanilla ice cream 0.5%
Orange milkshake vibe to it. Haven't had a real orange milkshake ever but would give it a go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (28/11/17)

Inw Shisha Orange works in darn near everything. Of course, it melts bottles, contains radioactive phosphorus and ruptures your spleen every time you vape it. But all the tastiest flavours do that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Friep (28/11/17)

RichJB said:


> Inw Shisha Orange works in darn near everything. Of course, it melts bottles, contains radioactive phosphorus and ruptures your spleen every time you vape it. But all the tastiest flavours do that.


Lol its jackhammer strong but it tastes good. Still figuring out what else I can do with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (28/11/17)

RichJB said:


> Inw Shisha Orange works in darn near everything. Of course, it melts bottles, contains radioactive phosphorus and ruptures your spleen every time you vape it. But all the tastiest flavours do that.


Well balls ... now I need to add this to my next order :|

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (28/11/17)

Just make sure you store it in glass. It can melt plastic and also tends to evaporate inside the bottle. It is soooo good, though. Anywhere you want a bright syrupy orange, it works.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (28/11/17)

Friep said:


> Lol its jackhammer strong but it tastes good. Still figuring out what else I can do with it.


Love INW Orange Shisha. This recipe came to life with the addition of 0.5 % INW Orange Shisha.
Oh, and I used Polar Blast in stead of Koolada at the same percentage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Friep (28/11/17)

Andre said:


> Love INW Orange Shisha. This recipe came to life with the addition of 0.5 % INW Orange Shisha.
> Oh, and I used Polar Blast in stead of Koolada at the same percentage.


Thanks @Andre a few more flavours added to the list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (28/11/17)

RichJB said:


> Just make sure you store it in glass. It can melt plastic and also tends to evaporate inside the bottle. It is soooo good, though. Anywhere you want a bright syrupy orange, it works.


Thanks for the heads up. I shall definitely keep that in mind!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (28/11/17)

Friep said:


> I mixed it with fa custard instead of the custard pi but will let it steep and give some feedback the cap juicy lemon is also a bit expensive.


Hey man, did you notice any flavour drop off after a long steep ?
I loved the 7day steeped version, made two batches and steeped for 4 weeks and now its just a lemon juice lol, 0 tart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (28/11/17)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Hey man, did you notice any flavour drop off after a long steep ?
> I loved the 7day steeped version, made two batches and steeped for 4 weeks and now its just a lemon juice lol, 0 tart


This is my first go at it. First batch is not yet 24h old hehe

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (28/11/17)

Just mixed up a batch of Cuprian: Chocalate mint Milkshake (Revised).
Stuff is craaaaazy lol, hats off to wayne. Don't know why I waited so long will definitely recommend this if you looking for a ULTRA creamy, light peppermint infused chocolate milkshake.

I always looked at the most mixed recipes, always saw Cuprian and never know why. now I do lol.

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/13229

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (28/11/17)

It'll be interesting to see if Wayne tweaks Cuprian again now that he's found MB Glamour Chocolate. And his other choc recipes, of course. I have Cuprian on my desk with OG Inw Milk Choc but it looks like I drained the sump of my car into my juice bottle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/11/17)

Friep said:


> The crème de Orange is awesome I am not getting allot of orange only rich creamy vape with a slight bitter after taste?
> This one will be left alone for the recommended steep time but think I will mix 50ml for the holiday.



Yes, that is the profile... the blood orange provides the bitter orange vibe - not a bright orange, which does not translate well in heavy custards.

I sub the cap custard with INW custard and it’s ready in 5 days...

Enjoy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (28/11/17)

RichJB said:


> It'll be interesting to see if Wayne tweaks Cuprian again now that he's found MB Glamour Chocolate. And his other choc recipes, of course. I have Cuprian on my desk with OG Inw Milk Choc but it looks like I drained the sump of my car into my juice bottle.


o yea, i wish that never happens to me. I Dropped a few mls of juice on my Reccaro's once and its still there...I did use JF Milk Chocolate tho, have not tried others yet. My First time mixing up a chocolate milk type, will definitely look into this flavour prof more.
Hows hes normal choc milkshake ? I have it steeping awaaaay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (28/11/17)

I didn't try his Golden Ticket. Crooks and Creams was his worst recipe ever, not even Wayne can save Cap Choc Fudge Brownie. I made Cuprian just because I still have OG Inw Milk Choc but chocs and coffees are two profiles I've essentially given up on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (28/11/17)

Tonight's mix:
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/74331#dmc_challenge_cinorange_cake_by_ruderudi 
This is awsome. @Rude Rudi I get what you said about the flv cinnamon at the meet. Did you use a dilution to get it down to 0.1% I just added 1 drop to the 30ml I made.
Next one: https://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/17/rhodonite/
Think I might have the wrong raspberry not sure used inw raspberry malina

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (28/11/17)

Raspberry Malina is the right one. Wera is the weird Polish one. Although ConcreteRiver likes both. But I would generally avoid Wera.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (28/11/17)

RichJB said:


> Raspberry Malina is the right one. Wera is the weird Polish one. Although Vurve likes both. But I would generally avoid Wera.


Thanks currently I can only taste the raspberry but will taste again tomorrow and leave it for a few days.


----------



## JB1987 (28/11/17)

Mixed up a few things tonight (first impressions after shake & vape):

Vanilla Cupcake - Very smooth and not too sweet, has a slight texture which adds to the authenticity. 

The Real Strawberry Cheesecake - One of the best strawberry cheescakes I've had so far, the flavours are well balanced with just the right amount sourness. 

Cronut - Nice dessert vape, simple but very nom. I taste a slight cinnamon, not sure where this comes from?

Boardwalk - I thought I should venture into the banana side a bit, has quite a smoothie taste, I think I like it. Maybe it could benefit from Polar Blast at 0.5% to add some coolness. 

I'm really enjoying the DIY side of things, been 3 weeks and I haven't had any desire to buy any juice

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (29/11/17)

JB1987 said:


> Mixed up a few things tonight (first impressions after shake & vape):
> 
> Vanilla Cupcake - Very smooth and not too sweet, has a slight texture which adds to the authenticity.
> 
> ...



Congrats @JB1987 
Great to read the first impressions. Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/11/17)

Friep said:


> Tonight's mix:
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/74331#dmc_challenge_cinorange_cake_by_ruderudi
> This is awsome. @Rude Rudi I get what you said about the flv cinnamon at the meet. Did you use a dilution to get it down to 0.1% I just added 1 drop to the 30ml I made.
> Think I might have the wrong raspberry not sure used inw raspberry malina



Nice one! No dilution - I just do ONE drop and thats it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (29/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Nice one! No dilution - I just do ONE drop and thats it!


Thank you now it needs to rest but must say I really like the flv rich cinnamon thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/11/17)

JB1987 said:


> Mixed up a few things tonight (first impressions after shake & vape):
> Cronut - Nice dessert vape, simple but very nom. I taste a slight cinnamon, not sure where this comes from?




I've made Cronut a few times and love it! A rich and creamy donut and is also very good with a touch of fruit. There is a smidgen of cinnamon in the frosted donut. I found thhis really came together after about 2 weeks - especially with the CCI and creams.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (29/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I've made Cronut a few times and love it! A rich and creamy donut and is also very good with a touch of fruit. There is a smidgen of cinnamon in the frosted donut. I found thhis really came together after about 2 weeks - especially with the CCI and creams.



Thanks @Rude Rudi , I'll mix up 100ml and let it sit for a while, this 30ml us not going to last long. I don't mind the cinnamon, just wasn't sure where it came from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/12/17)

Mixed up a couple of recipes using the newly landed Liquid Barn range.

WCP Ice Cream - White Chocolate Peppermint Ice Cream. The must have flavour of the year!
Lava Cream - That Lava Cake...Calling all chocolate lovers!!! We have a winner!!!
Waffle pop - We finally have a decent Waffle flavour, following the demise of the legendary INW Waffle (i still have 2 bottles!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (1/12/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Mixed up a couple of recipes using the newly landed Liquid Barn range.
> 
> WCP Ice Cream - White Chocolate Peppermint Ice Cream. The must have flavour of the year!
> Lava Cream - That Lava Cake...Calling all chocolate lovers!!! We have a winner!!!
> Waffle pop - We finally have a decent Waffle flavour, following the demise of the legendary INW Waffle (i still have 2 bottles!)


 Looks excellent @Rude Rudi , will have to look at the liquid barn concentrates. Order will be pending based on my bank managers goodwill!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/12/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Mixed up a couple of recipes using the newly landed Liquid Barn range.
> 
> WCP Ice Cream - White Chocolate Peppermint Ice Cream. The must have flavour of the year!
> Lava Cream - That Lava Cake...Calling all chocolate lovers!!! We have a winner!!!
> Waffle pop - We finally have a decent Waffle flavour, following the demise of the legendary INW Waffle (i still have 2 bottles!)



Hmm judging by these recipes, I think LB and I are going to be good friends

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (2/12/17)

in my house there are 2 vaping me and the wife i like 1%nic she like 6% so everything i mix i must do x2
mixet 17 bottles last night i think lost count testing mixing swearing mest one mix up by ading a extra flavor her are same mixis
TFA Dragon Fruit 4%
TFA Vanilla bean Ice Cream 8%

dark bean (coffee espresso) concentrate fa 4%
sweetner concentrate tfa 4%

this is the one i screud up 
Tfa Ripe Strawberry 8%
Fa Arctic Winter 5%
adid 8% cofie as i lost my mind same how

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> dark bean (coffee espresso) concentrate fa 4%
> sweetner concentrate tfa 4%



Good luck with this one...4% dark bean...eish. See you on the other side. 0.25 usually does the trick.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (3/12/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Good luck with this one...4% dark bean...eish. See you on the other side. 0.25 usually does the trick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



@Rude Rudi , hows that great new coffee concentrate treating you?
I cant remember the name but it was about a month or so ago
Is it working nicely still? I think you liked it a lot on first impressions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (3/12/17)

Some feedback on the new juices I mixed last month...

Blackout - I love peanut butter vapes and saw this recipe... So I had to try it... First time for me...
_I'm no all that impressed with this one... It's not bad... but it's not really great either...
_
Cotton Candy Ice Cream Sandwich - Another first for me... Because it's cotton candy... and ice cream... Sounded like a good idea...
_I'm not impressed with this one at all... Won't be making it again...
_
Pebble Cream Bronuts - I had to try it... Another first one for me...
_I love love love it!!! Already made another 100ml of it!_

Sugar Cookies and Cream - Everyone seems to love it... So I figured I would give it a try as well...
_I'm also not all that impressed with this one... I am still on the fence whether I will actually make it again or not..._

Trinity - I stumbled across this attempt at a clone on the net some time ago... So figured I would try it and see if they got even remotely close...
_This one is also brilliant!!! I love it!! I have no idea if it tastes anything like the real Trinity... I can't remember what it tastes like... I only bought it once many months ago..._

Unicorn Milk - I seem to love strawberry cheesecakes and creams... So figured I would give this one a try as well...
_It's ok... But I've had better strawberry cheesecakes / creams... So I won't be making this again..._

Zeppola Crunch - Dougnuts... Custard... Berry Cereal... Seemed like a good idea...
_Nahhhh... not for me... Pebble cream bronuts is way better!_

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/12/17)

Silver said:


> @Rude Rudi , hows that great new coffee concentrate treating you?
> I cant remember the name but it was about a month or so ago
> Is it working nicely still? I think you liked it a lot on first impressions



It’s called Medicine Flower Coffee, available exclusively at Blck Vapour. It’s a bit pricey so I never bought a a bottle. I received a very generous gift from a very genenous fellow DIY’er who gave me a one shot of Marietta, arguably the best coffee vape ever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja (3/12/17)

New ones for this month...

Berry Cheesecake - The recipe looked amazing... So I'm giving this one a try for the first time...
Butter Pecan Custard Wonderfulness - It's one of my favorites... So made it again...
Custard Doughnut - Made it once before and loved it... So decided to make it again...
Dinner Lady: A Lemon Tart - Been dying to try this for a while now... got all the concentrates at last!
Kreed's Kustard - Also made this once before and enjoyed it... so giving it another go...
Mother of Dragon's Milk - Made it quite some time ago and for some reason just haven't made it in a while... so decided to give this one a go again...
My Dude: A My Man Remix - Another strawberry cream... first time for this one as well...
My Vanilla Custard - From what I can remember this one was quite nice... trying it again...
Papa Smurf - Some blueberries to break the strawberry trend... This one is quite nice...
Peanut Butter Ice Cream - I love this stuff! Just had to make it again!
Pebble Cream Bronuts - Because it's really yummy!
Raspberry Cheesecake - This is also one of my favorites... 
Simply Cannoli - This is awesome! Making some more...
Strawberry Shortcake Bar - Another first try for me...
Tony's Revenge - My favorite cereal vape...
Trinity Wannabe - This is an amazing fruity vape!
*Hippie Granola* - The recipe is somewhere here on the forum... A first try for me...
FA Banana 2.00%
FA Breakfast Cereal 2.00%
FA Juicy Strawberry 2.00%
TFA Peanut Butter 3.00%
TFA Banana Nut Bread 3.00%
Granadilla Cheesecake - It looked amazing! So had to try it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/12/17)

http://vapingunderground.com/threads/hics-hippie-granola.370131/


Tanja said:


> New ones for this month...
> 
> Berry Cheesecake - The recipe looked amazing... So I'm giving this one a try for the first time...
> Butter Pecan Custard Wonderfulness - It's one of my favorites... So made it again...
> ...



Some awesome recipes there @Tanja - I have made most of them with Pebble Cream Bronuts being my favorite.

The Hippie Granola is a recipe by HIC, published here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (3/12/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> http://vapingunderground.com/threads/hics-hippie-granola.370131/
> 
> Some awesome recipes there @Tanja - I have made most of them with Pebble Cream Bronuts being my favorite.
> 
> The Hippie Granola is a recipe by HIC, published here


Thaaaaat's it yes... Thanks @Rude Rudi! 

I am also very impressed with the Pebble Cream Bronuts! It's really nice!

Your Marmalade is on my list to make next month... I loved that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/12/17)

Awesome mixing @Tanja 
Omce again, i like rading your short comments after each
Wow, cant believe how many recipes you mix up!
Variety for days!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (3/12/17)

Silver said:


> Awesome mixing @Tanja
> Omce again, i like rading your short comments after each
> Wow, cant believe how many recipes you mix up!
> Variety for days!


Hahaha... I can't vape the same thing over and over again... I get bored with it very quickly... DIY makes this variety possible... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (3/12/17)

@Tanja and @Rude Rudi , Can I have a bigger shovel please?? 
So many more good looking recipies to try, hope I have the ingredients as I did an order for the Liquid Barn concentrates this afternoon, and my vaping budget has been adjusted 5 times in the last seven days! My bank account has been in ICU since Black Friday. Maybe I should sell a kidney or something, or pawn a spare wheel?

Yesterday I remixed Simply Cannoli, did Fig Newton,Creme de Orange, Malva out of the local mixes, Banabutter and Groolberry Cheesecake, so next weekend may have to be a big mix affair. Only have about a liter of variety left juice wise. Going to give that Trinity a go as well, I have the SKWG that I iced up instead as my adv, but will see if this one is more ball park to the original. 

See you at the bottom, if I ever get there!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (3/12/17)

It reaches a point where you can't vape enough to keep up, @Room Fogger. I will only mix again in Feb. I have enough juice to last till then, and also have 27 single flavour testers to get through.

I mixed some 50ml mixes last time which was a mistake. It is taking me forever to get through my current stocks. I am going to stick to 20ml (own mixes) and 30ml (others' recipes) next time. Small batches and fast throughput works best for me. It also avoids burn-out on any particular juice or profile.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/12/17)

RichJB said:


> It reaches a point where you can't vape enough to keep up, @Room Fogger. I will only mix again in Feb. I have enough juice to last till then, and also have 27 single flavour testers to get through.
> 
> I mixed some 50ml mixes last time which was a mistake. It is taking me forever to get through my current stocks. I am going to stick to 20ml (own mixes) and 30ml (others' recipes) next time. Small batches and fast throughput works best for me. It also avoids burn-out on any particular juice or profile.


Thanks for the advice @RichJB ,I do 50ml and it is quite a bit to get through. Good idea, can still do big for adv, but more variety and avoids a bottle neck and burnout. Only benefit of bigger is most of it gets time to steep while you are busy with other ones.

Good luck with the testers, and enjoy the others.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gonzilla (4/12/17)

Tanja said:


> New ones for this month...
> 
> Berry Cheesecake - The recipe looked amazing... So I'm giving this one a try for the first time...
> Butter Pecan Custard Wonderfulness - It's one of my favorites... So made it again...
> ...



Thanks for taking a chance on it, sorry for the long steep! Feel a little worried seeing it mixed next to so many bangers so hope it's not too big a disappointment 

Still consider myself a giant scrub so don't feel bad if you have criticisms as I rate it's the only way to improve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (4/12/17)

Gonzilla said:


> Thanks for taking a chance on it, sorry for the long steep! Feel a little worried seeing it mixed next to so many bangers so hope it's not too big a disappointment
> 
> Still consider myself a giant scrub so don't feel bad if you have criticisms as I rate it's the only way to improve


I love Granadilla! And I love cheesecake! It can only be good!

I will definitely give you some feedback once I've tried it... 

I normally steep all my juices for about a month... So the steep time does not bother me at all!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (4/12/17)

RichJB said:


> It reaches a point where you can't vape enough to keep up, @Room Fogger. I will only mix again in Feb. I have enough juice to last till then, and also have 27 single flavour testers to get through.
> 
> I mixed some 50ml mixes last time which was a mistake. It is taking me forever to get through my current stocks. I am going to stick to 20ml (own mixes) and 30ml (others' recipes) next time. Small batches and fast throughput works best for me. It also avoids burn-out on any particular juice or profile.


I clearly vape way too much! I make just enough to last 2 people 1 month... 50ml x 2 of everything I know and like and 30ml x 2 of everything I mix for the first time...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (4/12/17)

I want to try and get to a point where I have a four-week delay between mixing and vaping. There is the odd juice that benefits from longer but most are fully steeped within that time. It offers a sweet spot with both ample steeping time and freshness. Some fruit mixes fall off the cliff by the time my current 16-18 week cycle is done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (4/12/17)

RichJB said:


> I want to try and get to a point where I have a four-week delay between mixing and vaping. There is the odd juice that benefits from longer but most are fully steeped within that time. It offers a sweet spot with both ample steeping time and freshness. Some fruit mixes fall off the cliff by the time my current 16-18 week cycle is done.


That's where I am right now... I only mix once a month... one month ahead... so everything gets a month steep time...

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (5/12/17)

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2045187/GraapVaap

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (5/12/17)

My take on Speckled Eggs candy

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2045160

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wimmas (5/12/17)

@*Tanja, *just shows how taste is subjective. What works for one does not work for the other.

I mixed Pebble Cream Bronuts and totally hated it. Literally threw the whole 50ml mix down the drain. It taste so much of lemon, almost like drinking a bottle of sunlight dish-washing liquid.

On the other hand, I love the normal Bronuts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wimmas (5/12/17)

I cannot get enough of this:

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/64455#so_vanilla_by_steamroom

I mix it without the FLV Red Velvet and up the Biscuit to 0.5%.

Very nice sweetish, thick vanilla vape!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (5/12/17)

Wimmas said:


> @*Tanja, *just shows how taste is subjective. What works for one does not work for the other.
> 
> I mixed Pebble Cream Bronuts and totally hated it. Literally threw the whole 50ml mix down the drain. It taste so much of lemon, almost like drinking a bottle of sunlight dish-washing liquid.
> 
> On the other hand, I love the normal Bronuts.


Yeah... it's amazing really... there are so many of the highly rated recipes that I absolutely hate! And people rave about it! But I have discovered that I definitely have weird taste buds... I like stuff that very few other people like... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (5/12/17)

Wimmas said:


> @*Tanja, *just shows how taste is subjective. What works for one does not work for the other.
> 
> I mixed Pebble Cream Bronuts and totally hated it. Literally threw the whole 50ml mix down the drain. It taste so much of lemon, almost like drinking a bottle of sunlight dish-washing liquid.
> 
> On the other hand, I love the normal Bronuts.


I haven't mixed that up yet. But i know lemon fades with steeping. So im sure it would taste alot better after 3 - 4 weeks steeping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (5/12/17)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I haven't mixed that up yet. But i know lemon fades with steeping. So im sure it would taste alot better after 3 - 4 weeks steeping


All my juices steep for at least 4 weeks... so maybe that's why I'm not getting as much lemon... it tastes more like zoo biscuit icing on a donut... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wimmas (5/12/17)

I normally test at 1 week intervals. Tried it for about 6 weeks and the lemon faded a bit but was still not for my taste buds.

Hey, that's is just my opinion. There are many people who love it and technically it is an outstanding recipe as the flavors pop, but I just hate lemon in every format possible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (5/12/17)

Tanja said:


> All my juices steep for at least 4 weeks... so maybe that's why I'm not getting as much lemon... it tastes more like zoo biscuit icing on a donut...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Yep, tastes just like a Zoo biscuit, the steep tones down the lemon n gives the flavours a chance to blend. Vaping a 3month old bottle right now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (5/12/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> View attachment 115401
> 
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2045187/GraapVaap


A suggestion - refer to the BV Ice as WS-23 (20%) so international readers can understand.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gonzilla (6/12/17)

My black Friday order arrived on Saturday morning so have enjoyed messing around with all the new toys. It brings me up to 180 flavors and a third tupperware container but somehow the wishlist for concentrates keeps growing. Got into DIY to save cash originally but the hobbyist bug has definitely bitten. The more I learn the more I realize how much there is still left to learn 

Obsidian Cookie Dough RY4? Sign me up!

St Louie Butter Cake Have heard good things in the chat about this one from Burgundy, how can FW yellow cake and INW custard not be delicious?

Chocolate Milkshake Stayed away from chocolate recipes due to some bad experiences in my ego pen days. JF Milk Chocolate seems to be the successor to INW's discontinued version and I'm glad I picked it up, a pretty decent flavor reminding me of the cooked taste of a nice home made chocolate sauce. Works great in here with the FW Hazelnut adding a malted taste that really sells the milkshake vibe.

Cuprian Even off the shake this stuff impressed me, reminds me a lot of those Peppermint Crisp chocolate bars. That Creme De Menthe is so minty it tastes green.

Triple C's Completing my tour of some back catalog Wayne recipes is this one, have heard it's underrated so looking forward to it once it has steeped.

Cake Pop Thedentman's mic drop, strawberry frosting around a ball of cake. Pandoro smells just like lemon creme biscuits, definately something I'll need to SFT but interested to see how it works here.

Hawaiian POG Remix This is how I like my fruit recipes, tropical as ****. Really nice meld of fruits here. Coming into summer now I'll definitely be making this again though I might dial the sweetener down and throw some WS23 and/or Koolada in here.

If You Like Piña Coladas Couldn't help myself dipping into this pre-steep as the pineapple smelled too good, glad I did.

Cherry Almond Cigar Sticks to the coils a bit but am really happy with my first taste of FLV tobacco's. The marzipan almond combo with the cured tobacco reminds me of those Black Stone Cherry Cigar's but better.

Ice cream sugar cookie had to sub FA cookie for JF cookie as I have yet to pick that one up.

Creme de Orange mixed this one up after seeing @Rude Rudi mention it a few times. Think he also recommended swapping INW custard in for the CAP VC though I couldn't find the percentage I went with 2.5%

Cantrips Been enjoying honeysuckle as an accent to fruits and picked up FA Pear so in the bottle this goes!

drunk3n_pe4rs enjoyed Kocanda's Watermelon Iced Out recipe so figured I would mix up his signature recipe.

Andre's Mate (Bowden's Mate remix) from @Andre, know it says to steep for 4 weeks but curiosity got the better of me so I dripped some of this after Cuprian to see the difference in the profiles. Off the shake tastes like one of those chewy endearmints if it had a chocolate coating, the cooling is right up my street and gives a full freeze to the mouth and throat. Great Christmas vape for our summer season.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (6/12/17)

Gonzilla said:


> My black Friday order arrived on Saturday morning so have enjoyed messing around with all the new toys. It brings me up to 180 flavors and a third tupperware container but somehow the wishlist for concentrates keeps growing. Got into DIY to save cash originally but the hobbyist bug has definitely bitten. The more I learn the more I realize how much there is still left to learn
> 
> Obsidian Cookie Dough RY4? Sign me up!
> 
> ...


Wow, you have been busy. Deep rabbit hole, but great hobby.
Glad you like my remix - feel free to rate it here if you please.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (6/12/17)

Gonzilla said:


> My black Friday order arrived on Saturday morning so have enjoyed messing around with all the new toys. It brings me up to 180 flavors and a third tupperware container but somehow the wishlist for concentrates keeps growing. Got into DIY to save cash originally but the hobbyist bug has definitely bitten. The more I learn the more I realize how much there is still left to learn
> 
> Obsidian Cookie Dough RY4? Sign me up!
> 
> ...


Wow, you have been busy. Deep rabbit hole, but great hobby.
Glad you like my remix - feel free to rate it here if you please.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gonzilla (6/12/17)

Andre said:


> Wow, you have been busy. Deep rabbit hole, but great hobby.
> Glad you like my remix - feel free to rate it here if you please.



Don't have an ELR account but once it's steeped properly will definitely put a review up for you on ATF. Thanks for the recipe!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (6/12/17)

Tanja said:


> All my juices steep for at least 4 weeks... so maybe that's why I'm not getting as much lemon... it tastes more like zoo biscuit icing on a donut...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Here is the actual original recipe of zoo biscuits.
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1903225

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (6/12/17)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Here is the actual original recipe of zoo biscuits.
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1903225


Thank you! I'll try that one too... the one that I currently make is called jungle cookies on ATF by @moonunit... and it's amazing! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

Gonzilla said:


> My black Friday order arrived on Saturday morning so have enjoyed messing around with all the new toys. It brings me up to 180 flavors and a third tupperware container but somehow the wishlist for concentrates keeps growing. Got into DIY to save cash originally but the hobbyist bug has definitely bitten. The more I learn the more I realize how much there is still left to learn
> 
> Obsidian Cookie Dough RY4? Sign me up!
> 
> ...



Amazing post and i loved reasing that @Gonzilla 
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (6/12/17)

Some mixes this week:
Mixed up 
https://diyordievaping.com/2016/02/08/the-real-strawberry-cheesecake-rereremiixxxx/ for a friend.

A strawberry de creme used the base from orange de creme and used cc sweet strawberry at 2% and tfa strawberry at 2%
Will tweak this a bit but it was quite nice.

Restock of tiger's blood. 50ml

Some awsome strawbery.

Had an idea for a dark chocolate with orange failed miserably with this one:
2% fw blood orange
1% tfa bitter sweet chocolate
1% tfa chocolate
1% inw milk chocolate reformulated version. The reformulated version isn't very good lol

Some 10ml single flavour testers.
Inw shisha ginger bread
Tfa English toffee
Tfa hypno ii
Tfa choc coco almond bar
Tfa ry4 type 
Fw tall maroon soda
Tfa coco rounds

I am not a big fan of chocolate vapes but somehow ended up with 10 different chocolate flavours after black friday

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB (6/12/17)

Friep said:


> Some 10ml single flavour testers.
> Inw shisha ginger bread



Snap. My first sniff test impression was urinal mints. Over a week plus of steeping, it has slowly started to mutate into a really sharp chemical ginger. But dear lord, I hope it vapes better than it smells. Still, it's Inw so Polish weirdness ftw. I'm sure they'll pull it off. Maybe.

I also mixed up a tester of Cap Root Beer. It took me back to my childhood. Specifically, that pink-hued fluoride mouthwash gunk at the dentist. I've never had a root beer irl so I hit google to find out what root beer tastes like. The sites I found helpfully offered that it tastes like sassafras. So I googled what sassafras tastes like and those sites equally helpfully told me "it tastes like root beer". Well, OK then. I'm expecting some sort of herbal licorice. Although, like the Inw, it has calmed down over a week and might be quite good. Concrete likes it so there's that. Although, to be fair, we're talking about a man who eats oranges with the peel still on. Zesty.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/12/17)

Some final mixes done to be ready when I leave Joburg in two weeks for the holidays!!

Icee Lychee - A refreshingly simple, chilled Lychee vape which makes you come back for more, and more... My own creation.
Double Berry Yogurt - Been hearing great things about WF Frozen Yoghurt SC, this one smells amazing!!! @DizZa. A wonderful mix of strawberry and blueberry with a nice creamy vanilla yogurt.
:Neopolitan ass cream - Yes, Ass cream! Very simple Neapolitan ice cream recipe using some of the new LB flavours
Banana Creme Breulee - A brulee using LB Creme Brulee - will be interesting to see how its stands up against the KING of Brulees = INW
DREAM - An interesting Dream Bar, it will change from an Orange Cream Bar to a Mango Cream at different wattages and airflow by Fear
Jackie Ohh - Moist, juicy and delicious use of Fa Mangosteen and TFA Jackfruit
Ultra Milk Vino - Testing this abundant custard recipe from @Vino1718 - Looks promising!!!!
Peach Smoovie - A delicious Peach smoothie by master Fear
Calypso #REMIXMONTH - A unconventional 2 ingredient mix of Cactus and Jackfruit = smells amazing!
Charlie Noble's Canary Coulis - A restock of this classic!!
Raincoat - It is a french patisserie-inspired imaginary dessert = Kiwi and Pineapple pie
Thugger Juice - Another exotic fruit mix. I used INW Eucalyptus with Mint as the cooling agent
Boss Reserve Clone #RemixMonth - Wow, this one is a winner indeed - a simple remix of a legendary Recipe!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Strontium (7/12/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Some final mixes done to be ready when I leave Joburg in two weeks for the holidays!!
> 
> Icee Lychee - A refreshingly simple, chilled Lychee vape which makes you come back for more, and more... My own creation.
> Double Berry Yogurt - Been hearing great things about WF Frozen Yoghurt SC, this one smells amazing!!! @DizZa. A wonderful mix of strawberry and blueberry with a nice creamy vanilla yogurt.
> ...




Very interested to see how Boss Reserve comes out, love low percentage recipes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/12/17)

Strontium said:


> Very interested to see how Boss Reserve comes out, love low percentage recipes.



The AP is a bit too much for me after 4 days = hope it settles more - but is is very good indeed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (7/12/17)

That Raincoat looks interesting and uses two concentrates, FA Kiwi and Apple Pie, that I am looking to finish. Will definitely give that a whirl. I'll also try the Boss Reserve clone, I have had some good juices from folkart. I'll have to sub the FW Whipped Cream with either TFA or FA, probably the latter due to diacetyl nom. Alas, Creamy Cuban is the only Fear recipe I've ever been able to mix. He has a gift for choosing the concentrates I don't have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (7/12/17)

i wish there is a place i can just ad all my left over concentrates an it pops up all the recipes i can possibly male whit it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (7/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i wish there is a place i can just ad all my left over concentrates an it pops up all the recipes i can possibly male whit it


There is, not sure if i got it right but i think its a website called all the flavors. @RichJB?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (7/12/17)

Raindance said:


> There is, not sure if i got it right but i think its a website called all the flavors. @RichJB?


ok cool but i cant seem to find the spot were you would do it mmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i wish there is a place i can just ad all my left over concentrates an it pops up all the recipes i can possibly male whit it


www.e-liquid-recipes.com

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (7/12/17)

I don't think ATF has a "what can I mix" function, at least not for non-subscribers. ELR does, or at least did when I used it. But it's of questionable value. There is so much junk uploaded to ELR that there is a strong chance you'll get one of those 20% FW Green Goblin 7% Koolada 5% TFA Sweetener type recipes from 2011.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (7/12/17)

thanks. the help is appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/12/17)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Here is the actual original recipe of zoo biscuits.
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1903225



Lol... at the comments on this recipe.

_#9 by John.Locke, yesterday, at 18:30 
This isn't original. This is just what happens when you want to make pebble cream bronuts, but you don't have all the ingredients. Yellow cake subbed with cake batter dip. Fruity flakes subbed with fruit circles. Tfa vbic subbed with cap vbic. Meringue subbed with vanilla custard. Original my ass!!! This is literally a tweaked version of Wayne's recipe and you are selling it for profit. You are everything that is wrong in the industry. You should be ashamed of yourself.
_
No offense to this person (funny how this line is usually followed by offending that person), I assume it is someone here.

But does this not mean its now a different recipe? I mean you've subbed half the ingredients.

_"Yellow cake subbed with cake batter dip. Fruity flakes subbed with fruit circles. Tfa vbic subbed with cap vbic. Meringue subbed with vanilla custard"_

I get his point though, but I can guarantee there are soooooo many commercial juices that are made from "changing this and that" from recipes found around the web. Most of my "personal" originals are derived or reached from what I've learnt online.
*
What is actually original nowadays*?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (7/12/17)

Talking of Fear, the man just started his own YouTube channel. He has a few teething problems in the first show, skip ahead to about 16:00 which is when he actually starts talking. But it seems like it will be a regular weekly podcast and should provide fantastic value and insight. It also seems like he's dead set on taking the title of His Bearded Holiness away from Kopel. Shots fired.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Patrick (7/12/17)

RichJB said:


> I don't think ATF has a "what can I mix" function, at least not for non-subscribers. ELR does, or at least did when I used it. But it's of questionable value. There is so much junk uploaded to ELR that there is a strong chance you'll get one of those 20% FW Green Goblin 7% Koolada 5% TFA Sweetener type recipes from 2011.


My first recipe (06/04/2015) was called Woozle.
I finally canned it in November of that year. With the following notes:
27/11
Finally chucked it in the bin. There was nothing that was going to save this. 
Caveat emptor.
This wasn't black cherry, but glazed (maraschino)cherry. And I should know that glazed cherry is a filler, not a dominant. Silly me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (7/12/17)

RichJB said:


> I don't think ATF has a "what can I mix" function, at least not for non-subscribers. ELR does, or at least did when I used it. But it's of questionable value. There is so much junk uploaded to ELR that there is a strong chance you'll get one of those 20% FW Green Goblin 7% Koolada 5% TFA Sweetener type recipes from 2011.


That is the problem I find with many posted recipes, one can never be sure if it's one only it's creator could possibly like or if it is in fact something that would be appealing to the greater community. Even trying to judge by the number and contents of comments can be misleading. I have tried some excellent recipies which drew hardly a comment.

If only there was a way to list and rate these in an organised and reliable manner. Maybe there is? That is why i like threads such as https://www.ecigssa.co.za/best-diy-recipes-2017.t44443/#post-606798, knowing they have beentried and tested helps a lot.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gonzilla (7/12/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Some final mixes done to be ready when I leave Joburg in two weeks for the holidays!!
> 
> Icee Lychee - A refreshingly simple, chilled Lychee vape which makes you come back for more, and more... My own creation.
> Double Berry Yogurt - Been hearing great things about WF Frozen Yoghurt SC, this one smells amazing!!! @DizZa. A wonderful mix of strawberry and blueberry with a nice creamy vanilla yogurt.
> ...



Saw that Icee Lychee go up on ATF the other day, keen to mix it up but only just got CAP Sweet Lychee in and I don't have FA's version yet. Bought the missing ingredients for your Herzoggies as well except INW Apricot which is in the cart for when I put an order in with Vapor Valley to pick up the rest of the tobaccos I want.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gonzilla (7/12/17)

RichJB said:


> I don't think ATF has a "what can I mix" function, at least not for non-subscribers. ELR does, or at least did when I used it. But it's of questionable value. There is so much junk uploaded to ELR that there is a strong chance you'll get one of those 20% FW Green Goblin 7% Koolada 5% TFA Sweetener type recipes from 2011.



Just double checked with a blank account and ATF does allow the "what can I mix" even for unsubbed accounts. Click Recipes and then the Filter button to the left of the search bar. That filter function is my favorite part about ATF as I find ELR a nightmare to try and browse at all. You can select it to filter recipes you have all the ingredients for as well as a +1 and +2 which is often where I end up when looking to order some flavors. You can also add multiple arguments to your filter eg: Search for all Blueberry recipes on the site, sort it by rating and only display recipes you can make with the flavors you have added to your account. Makes finding something to mix a much easier process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD (7/12/17)

Gonzilla said:


> Saw that Icee Lychee go up on ATF the other day, keen to mix it up but only just got CAP Sweet Lychee in and I don't have FA's version yet. Bought the missing ingredients for your Herzoggies as well except INW Apricot which is in the cart for when I put an order in with Vapor Valley to pick up the rest of the tobaccos I want.


@Rude Rudi can I sub out FA Lychee with TPA Lychee ? Will it still work or do you think the profile of the juice will change too much ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD (7/12/17)

rogue zombie said:


> Lol... at the comments on this recipe.
> 
> _#9 by John.Locke, yesterday, at 18:30
> This isn't original. This is just what happens when you want to make pebble cream bronuts, but you don't have all the ingredients. Yellow cake subbed with cake batter dip. Fruity flakes subbed with fruit circles. Tfa vbic subbed with cap vbic. Meringue subbed with vanilla custard. Original my ass!!! This is literally a tweaked version of Wayne's recipe and you are selling it for profit. You are everything that is wrong in the industry. You should be ashamed of yourself.
> ...



I laughed a lot when I read this - ultimate trolling going on - its good entertainment 

Hopefully the recipe isn't stolen as said in the comments

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gonzilla (7/12/17)

DirtyD said:


> I laughed a lot when I read this - ultimate trolling going on - its good entertainment
> 
> Hopefully the recipe isn't stolen as said in the comments



Yeah it's pretty scummy if one of the beta testers actually did leak an early version. Not sure what someones motivation would be to do that besides a bit of the ol' green-eyed monster.

That John Locke fellow seems to have a bit of a bee in his bonnet about Milc's stuff judging by his Wurl'd recipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (7/12/17)

Gonzilla said:


> Just double checked with a blank account and ATF does allow the "what can I mix" even for unsubbed accounts. Click Recipes and then the Filter button to the left of the search bar. That filter function is my favorite part about ATF as I find ELR a nightmare to try and browse at all. You can select it to filter recipes you have all the ingredients for as well as a +1 and +2 which is often where I end up when looking to order some flavors. You can also add multiple arguments to your filter eg: Search for all Blueberry recipes on the site, sort it by rating and only display recipes you can make with the flavors you have added to your account. Makes finding something to mix a much easier process.



Thanks but how would you add flavours to your stash if you don't have an account?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gonzilla (7/12/17)

RichJB said:


> Thanks but how would you add flavours to your stash if you don't have an account?



You can create an account on ATF without subbing it just doesn't allow you to review or post recipes. Once your logged in with an account you can tick the check boxes next to the flavors to add them from a recipe or search for them in the flavors tab and then tick them there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (7/12/17)

Ah, great, thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/12/17)

DirtyD said:


> @Rude Rudi can I sub out FA Lychee with TPA Lychee ? Will it still work or do you think the profile of the juice will change too much ?



I don't suggest it. FA's Lychee is real, fresh lychee whereas the TPA is more floral/perfumey/artificial. I cant stand it...

It's up to you though but it just wont taste the same. Rather up the Cap Sweet Lychee to 3% then and do not use another Lychee.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (7/12/17)

Gonzilla said:


> Yeah it's pretty scummy if one of the beta testers actually did leak an early version. Not sure what someones motivation would be to do that besides a bit of the ol' green-eyed monster.
> 
> That John Locke fellow seems to have a bit of a bee in his bonnet about Milc's stuff judging by his Wurl'd recipe.



Can confirm an early version of the recipe was leaked - and turned into a commercial product by someone. That recipe is still doing the rounds unfortunately.
And for all those wondering, our recipe was out PRIOR to pebble cream bronuts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gonzilla (7/12/17)

method1 said:


> Can confirm an early version of the recipe was leaked - and turned into a commercial product by someone. That recipe is still doing the rounds unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (7/12/17)

Mixed up a bunch of my gotto recipes.
Funfetti
Rhodonite
Simple Cannoli
Zoob
Sugar cookie n cream
Pebbles
S'mores
Dinner lady
Thai coconut ice cream
Creamy nut custard
Chilly willy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (7/12/17)

DirtyD said:


> I laughed a lot when I read this - ultimate trolling going on - its good entertainment
> 
> Hopefully the recipe isn't stolen as said in the comments



"Stolen" means forced against your will  

No but seriously, I once borrowed a projector to a client for them to do a demo. They never returned it. I went to the cops - they basically told me I "willingly handed to them." So it wasn't theft, and out of cop's jurisdiction

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jos (8/12/17)

RichJB said:


> I also mixed up a tester of Cap Root Beer. It took me back to my childhood. Specifically, that pink-hued fluoride mouthwash gunk at the dentist. I've never had a root beer irl so I hit google to find out what root beer tastes like. The sites I found helpfully offered that it tastes like sassafras. So I googled what sassafras tastes like and those sites equally helpfully told me "it tastes like root beer". Well, OK then. I'm expecting some sort of herbal licorice. Although, like the Inw, it has calmed down over a week and might be quite good. Concrete likes it so there's that. Although, to be fair, we're talking about a man who eats oranges with the peel still on. Zesty.



The commercial version of root beer sold in the US tastes alot like Sparletta Iron Brew - not sure if that is the profile that the makers of the concentrate went for though. Would imagine a more medicinal taste for the natural stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/12/17)

Ok, so got a bit of mixing in today, little tasks and the dentist ruined my plans for yesterday.


Should be able to let it steep while finishing the stock on hand. Took @RichJB advice and got 30 ml bottles, only the adv's are 50 ml going forward. Picked up a problem with my storage for the concentrates though, going to have to go custom and build a cabinet where it will be easier to find what I am looking for! 


Yes, even the box is full, and could not get any more of the A4 document storers, out of stock! May only get again in 2018

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (10/12/17)

Thats awesome @Room Fogger !
All the best for the tasting of those juices...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (10/12/17)

@Room Fogger, seedling trays work well for storage too.




I then take another tray, invert it and place it on top as a lid. They are stackable too.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (10/12/17)

RichJB said:


> @Room Fogger, seedling trays work well for storage too.
> 
> View attachment 115849
> 
> ...


I will have to investigate, takes me longer to find the right bottle than what it takes too actually mix. Thanks for the suggestion, appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (10/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thats awesome @Room Fogger !
> All the best for the tasting of those juices...


I cannot wait, but still have a lot to go through. I am extremely lucky that I usually do not vape the same flavour consecutively on two days, but some nice ones in this batch. I love the variety that diy offers, and getting tips and recipies from the diy masters mean I have great juices in rotation. 14 days and the countdown has begun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (10/12/17)

guava cactus, chilled

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (11/12/17)

vicTor said:


> guava cactus, chilled


Haven't tried guava yet, had a dead guava in a juice I tried once before, or so it tasted to me. Yours looks interesting though. Did a cactus one today, waiting for the steep to see how it is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (11/12/17)

vicTor said:


> guava cactus, chilled


This one still treating you well I see?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 87hunter (11/12/17)

I did my first "own Recipe"
Wanted a fruity menthol, but nothing hit my fancy so I took what I had.

4% Juicy Peach
4% Watermelon Sweet
4% Strawberry Juicy
3% Strawberry
1% Whipped Marshmallow
1% Sweetener
1% Koolada
1% Menthol.

I wasn't expecting much, but I have really enjoyed it. Was supposed to steep it and test after a week, but 30mls lasted 3 days max. Needs 12 hours steep and was better on day 3.
The 4% Juicy Strawberry was an accident as was the 3%. wanted 2 and 2, but wasn't thinking.
The peach poked its head out after 3 days and I think less strawberry will also help this.
Watermelon played a nice supporting role in creating a sweetness that is not overpowering.
Mixing 100mls of this tonight.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/12/17)

A couple more staples whipped up to see me through December. With all the new flavours and recipes around, I forgot about the saples, an one or two new, soon to be classics!


Ella's Shortbread Biscuit - Still one of the best biscuits around...
Simply Cannoli - Because no self respecting DIY'er can EVER run out of this stuff!
Graham Mother - this recipe shows great potential. Pear, graham cracker, coconut and cream
Figaro #DMC Challenge - I received big love for this recipe and really enjoying it
Blueberry Creamcake - I cannot share the recipe but it smells like heaven!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GregF (11/12/17)

Not today but yesterday I added to my ever growing premix collection

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JB1987 (11/12/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Some final mixes done to be ready when I leave Joburg in two weeks for the holidays!!
> 
> Icee Lychee - A refreshingly simple, chilled Lychee vape which makes you come back for more, and more... My own creation.
> Double Berry Yogurt - Been hearing great things about WF Frozen Yoghurt SC, this one smells amazing!!! @DizZa. A wonderful mix of strawberry and blueberry with a nice creamy vanilla yogurt.
> ...



Just mixed up some Icee Lychee, very nice as a S&V in the BB, thank you @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Friep (12/12/17)

Tonight's mix:
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/37136
Nice strawberry cookie this is promising.

Pebble cream bronut 50ml hope it makes it to the holiday.

Another zoo biscuit not my recipe to share but I prefer the pebbles cream bronut over this one.

NOT YO MAMA’S APPLE PIE
2% Apple Pie (FA) 
0.5% Biscuit (INAWERA) 
1% Brown Sugar (TPA) 
1.5% Caramel (FA) 
0.5% Cinnamon Danish Swirl (CAP) 
3% Double Apple (CAP) 
1.5% Fuji Apple (FA) 
1.5% Graham Cracker (Clear) (TPA) 
0.25% Lemon Sicily (FA) 
0.25% Two Apples (INAWERA)
Thanks for this one @Rude Rudi really enjoyed this one love the crust part.

Restock of tiger's blood. First mix that has a dedicated setup for it. Frankie clone and 3io rda.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## veecee (12/12/17)

RichJB said:


> Snap. My first sniff test impression was urinal mints. Over a week plus of steeping, it has slowly started to mutate into a really sharp chemical ginger. But dear lord, I hope it vapes better than it smells. Still, it's Inw so Polish weirdness ftw. I'm sure they'll pull it off. Maybe.
> 
> I also mixed up a tester of Cap Root Beer. It took me back to my childhood. Specifically, that pink-hued fluoride mouthwash gunk at the dentist. I've never had a root beer irl so I hit google to find out what root beer tastes like. The sites I found helpfully offered that it tastes like sassafras. So I googled what sassafras tastes like and those sites equally helpfully told me "it tastes like root beer". Well, OK then. I'm expecting some sort of herbal licorice. Although, like the Inw, it has calmed down over a week and might be quite good. Concrete likes it so there's that. Although, to be fair, we're talking about a man who eats oranges with the peel still on. Zesty.


@RichJB, lookout for Frankie's root beer in most big grocery stores like PnP. I absolutely love that stuff. If there's a vape recipe for it, I'd be all over it! 

http://www.clover.co.za/product-view/558/frankie039s-root-beer

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (13/12/17)

Paul's RY4

....now steeeeeeeep baby !

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (13/12/17)

vicTor said:


> Paul's RY4
> 
> ....now steeeeeeeep baby !
> 
> .



Got maybe a link to the recipe? Always looking for a good RY4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (16/12/17)

Tonight's mix:
Tigers blood 140 ml
Doug's awsome sous 50ml
Awsome strawberry 50ml
Another Apple ala mode:
2% fa apple pie
2% fa fuji
0.5% inw double Apple
2% cap double Apple
0.5% tfa brown sugar
1% flv rich cinnamon (10% dilution)
2% tfa vanilla custard
2% tfa vbic
0.5% hs french vanilla ice cream
0.5% cap French vanilla v2
Lets see how it goes
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/420742/Custard doughnut (Isle of custard clone) thanks @Tanja
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/77351 thanks @Rude Rudi 

Think this will be enough for the holiday

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (20/12/17)

got me a 5 liter vg so mixing these at vg70% and 1mg nicotine. cant remember were i get the recepies from mostly here
banana crème
tfa banana crème 5%
tfa caramel 2%

redone milkmaid
here is the original one https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/16304#blushing_milkmaid_by_ripstorm

tfa bavarian cream 2%
tfa rice crunchies 1.5
tfa strawberry 1.5%
tfa straberry (ripe) 4
cap sugar cookie v2 4%
tfa vanilla bean ice cream 3.5

bombies nanna cream
la banana cream 5%
tfa dragon fruit 3%
tfa strawberry 7%

fruit roll
tfa peach 5%
tfa strawberry ripe 2.5%
cap sweet strawberry 2.5%

blue vodoo
tfa peace juicy 10%
tfa raspberry sweet 5%
sweetner 5%

rasberry sluchcee
arctic winter 1%
srawberry 5%
tfa raspberry ripe 5%
kohala 1%

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tanja (20/12/17)

This is the only mixing I'm doing for now...






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (20/12/17)

guava cactus !

mixed it, vaped it and liked it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/12/17)

Got a few last minute minute mixes in before I depart to the Berg for 2 weeks...

Creme Brulee Milkshake (Waynes Choc. Milk) - retake on Wayne’s Choc milk with a touch of Creme Brulee...
Papaya Smoothie - my own recipe using Fandy Papaya
Milk of the Poppy - Remix by Wayne. Dragonfruit, Strawberry and Whipped Cream
#TheChristmasMix Butter Cake with fig and pistachios - Gotta love a fig pie!
Wonderland #TheChristmasMix - Candy Cane and white chocolate, yes please!
Milkman Pudding #Remixmonth - You can’t go wrong with a bit of cream and custard...
Holiday Pear - because I love a bit of pear...
Nahchio - an odd combo of Banana cream and pistachio - delishious!
Naked green blast #remixmounth - Refreshing Apple and Kiwi - I added a touch of WS23
The Mistress by Gordona Vapes - Kiwi and pomegranate with a touch of coconut
Creme de Orange - well, I just can’t keep up!
Mangosteen Cream - a fantastic use of this brilliant fruit...
Oh You Tart - I was really surprised by this one - a wonderful new lemon tart

A made a few local clones, compliments of the #vapingscumbags DIY group, which I shan’t share...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (21/12/17)

@Rude Rudi , that looks like it may get you through your trip, I am planning for a mixer the weekend again. Enjoy the Berg, I am doing the garden route this year, front garden first, then back and sidewalk. Oh the anticipation of sanding down and prepping and painting the pallisading is killing me. I am so exited.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (21/12/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Got a few last minute minute mixes in before I depart to the Berg for 2 weeks...
> 
> Creme Brulee Milkshake (Waynes Choc. Milk) - retake on Wayne’s Choc milk with a touch of Creme Brulee...
> Papaya Smoothie - my own recipe using Fandy Papaya
> ...



Enjoy the Berg @Rude Rudi !
I always have intentions of going there and envisage hiking through the berg and finding a cool sparkling pool that no one knows about with a small waterfall. If you find one of those, please take a photo for us! While vaping one of your concoctions!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/12/17)

Silver said:


> Enjoy the Berg @Rude Rudi !
> finding a cool sparkling pool that no one knows about with a small waterfall.



What will make this better is a maiden sunbathing beside said sparkiling pool! 
Yes, these pools are prevelant in the berg and we always take the opportunity to cool off in them. I shall post some pics for sure!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (21/12/17)

@Rude Rudi @Silver , enjoy the teaser. I travel light and don't mind a budget seat on the roof carrier. Man I wish it was me. Maybe next year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/12/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> What will make this better is a maiden sunbathing beside said sparkiling pool!
> Yes, these pools are prevelant in the berg and we always take the opportunity to cool off in them. I shall post some pics for sure!



Ooh now you talking @Rude Rudi !
Maidens and all!
lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (21/12/17)

Anybody wanna bet that just as Rudi is about to dip his toe into the pool, a crocodile suddenly darts out of the water and...







... scales his mod which was lying on the bank?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/12/17)

RichJB said:


> Anybody wanna bet that just as Rudi is about to dip his toe into the pool, a crocodile suddenly darts out of the water and...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't even joke!!! As you know, a monkey stole me noisy cricket over the weekend - I managed to get it back but shit, these things actually happens!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (21/12/17)

Not today but during the past week.

@Rude Rudi's Creme Orange which has now become part of may daily rotation. Using FA Blood orange at 1.25% is spot on. Took a couple of tries but now a part of my 100ml per mix daily rotation. It is one of my must have juices. Needs at least 4 days steeping but 10 days is best.

L.A. Dream, a fruity menthol of my own design. Close to finished, made 100ml just to make sure it works in large batches as the samples did. Will see if it is worth sharing or maybe kept as a delicious secret???

Banana moon pie. Not a top favorite but good for a change from the ordinary. Not an ADV but nice on occasion. Part of my permanent rotation.

Peanut Butter and Banana, subbed the TFA Banana Cream for just plain TFA Banana. Not much of a difference. Seeking to boost the banana a bit. Back to the drawing board. Thinking CLY Banana next time round. Addicted to the stuff but need to change it up a bit.

Regards

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/12/17)

Managed to bang out a few more, well, bangers, all good on the shake, all fruity, all good for a hot, banging South African summer, featuring 2 South African recipes:

Capricorn - by @Gonzilla, a fantastic tropical blend of mango, granidilla and grape fruit, without the grapefruit!
Guava-Lime Candy - this odd combo has always been on my radar, finally made it... like G&T, an acquired taste but delicious!
LGBT - a restock of this sublime fruit mix
nebulæ - a classic, reworked by the the creator, matthewkocanda
WEsome Apple Mint - a banger of an apple mix
She's A Peach by @method1 showcasing JF Honey Peach

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Gonzilla (22/12/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Managed to bang out a few more, well, bangers, all good on the shake, all fruity, all good for a hot, banging South African summer, featuring 2 South African recipes:
> 
> Capricorn - by @Gonzilla, a fantastic tropical blend of mango, granidilla and grape fruit, without the grapefruit!
> Guava-Lime Candy - this odd combo has always been on my radar, finally made it... like G&T, an acquired taste but delicious!
> ...



Thanks for giving it a try, have messed around with that one a bit since posting. It was actually the very first recipe I put together that wasn't just an edit of someone else's work though it still draws pretty heavily from ID10T and ConcreteRiver's recipes. FW Ruby Red Grapefruit instead of the FW Blood Orange does help the authenticity a lot and have thrown some Black Ice WS23 at 1% in the older version for the summer. I still feel like I could make it better though!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (22/12/17)

I mixed Chilly Willy

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2035809/The Chilly willy

And Creamy Nut Custard

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2047539/Creamy nut custard

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (23/12/17)

Strontium said:


> I mixed Chilly Willy
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2035809/The Chilly willy
> 
> ...


Chilly Willy sounds good. Your impressions will be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (23/12/17)

Andre said:


> Chilly Willy sounds good. Your impressions will be appreciated.



I was trying for a light lemon ice cream in a sugar cone, something that can be vaped all day without getting overbearing. 
For a heavier feel you can add LMP but it changes it to more of a pudding vape. 
Sicily gives the nice lemon profile n juicy lemon gives it a tart edge. The vbic smooths it all together. 
I'm addicted to SC so majority of my recipes have it in. 
The ws23 is just for the light chill effect, I used koolada before but it ruined the profile for me. 
It's a recipe I've been working on for a good few months so any feedback would appreciated.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (23/12/17)

Strontium said:


> I was trying for a light lemon ice cream in a sugar cone, something that can be vaped all day without getting overbearing.
> For a heavier feel you can add LMP but it changes it to more of a pudding vape.
> Sicily gives the nice lemon profile n juicy lemon gives it a tart edge. The vbic smooths it all together.
> I'm addicted to SC so majority of my recipes have it in.
> ...


Ah, your own recipe - great stuff. Thank you for the detailed feedback. Shall mix it as soon as back from vacation. Feedback shall follow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (23/12/17)

Mixed Fruit Fiesta

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/share/2545cefa-c4c5-4ceb-a20e-e557d5054b19

A chilled mango, guava and orange party.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

Sounds very good @Strontium

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (23/12/17)

Silver said:


> Sounds very good @Strontium


Thanks, I usually don’t mix in the sweetener as the fruits are already quite sweet but I know there are loads of sweet tooth’s out there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (23/12/17)

Strontium said:


> Mixed Fruit Fiesta
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/share/2545cefa-c4c5-4ceb-a20e-e557d5054b19
> 
> A chilled mango, guava and orange party.



This one sounds really good! Hope it tastes even better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (23/12/17)

Working on a Jelly and Custard. Version 2 is good so far.

27 Bears CAP 1%
Blueberry HS 1.6%
27 Fish CAP 2.2%
Juicy Strawberry FA 1.75%
Cream Fresh FA 2%
Custard INW 1.25%
Custard Premium FA 3%
Super Sweet CAP 0.5%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (23/12/17)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Working on a Jelly and Custard. Version 2 is good so far.
> 
> 27 Bears CAP 1%
> Blueberry HS 1.6%
> ...


27fish? sounds nasty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (23/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> 27fish? sounds nasty


No its real nice. A mix between HS blueberry and OOO Blue raspberry. 
Description is: red-licorice aroma, jelly raspberry treat. A smooth, sweet, chewy sensation,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (23/12/17)

bjorncoetsee said:


> No its real nice. A mix between HS blueberry and OOO Blue raspberry.
> Description is: red-licorice aroma, jelly raspberry treat. A smooth, sweet, chewy sensation,


mmm interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (26/12/17)

RichJB said:


> @Room Fogger, seedling trays work well for storage too.
> 
> View attachment 115849
> 
> ...


@RichJB, where did you find the seedling trays?






Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (26/12/17)

This is the place I got from:

http://www.damax-group.co.za/index.php/packaging/plant-bags-and-pots

The trays I got were these ones:

540mm x 275mm x 1200mic
28.5mm x 28.5mm x 38 mm Deep
128 compartments

They're a wholesaler out near ORTIA but you can pitch up, fill in a form and register as a buyer to get direct from their warehouse. I bought six of those trays (three as trays, three as lids) which cost me just over R100.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## veecee (26/12/17)

RichJB said:


> This is the place I got from:
> 
> http://www.damax-group.co.za/index.php/packaging/plant-bags-and-pots
> 
> ...


Awesomeness, thx for the heads up!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

Thanks for this @RichJB 

I sense a seedling tray group buy - lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

RichJB said:


> This is the place I got from:
> 
> http://www.damax-group.co.za/index.php/packaging/plant-bags-and-pots
> 
> ...



@RichJB 
Where do you keep the trays?
Do you take them out each time to put them near where you are mixing?
Or do they stay in the same place?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (26/12/17)

I have a very big kitchen with far more counter space than I need, so I just keep the three trays stacked on the kitchen counter. It's just above my steeping cupboard, bottles, VG and PG, so I can get everything in one trip and then mix in front of the computer in my study.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wimmas (26/12/17)

*Birthday Cake* (This stuff is super delicious after a week steep): http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/495356/Birthday Cake
*
Tony's Revenge | Frosted Flakes on Steriods:* http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1359494/Tony's Revenge | Frosted Flakes On Steroids

*Peanut Butter Custard Milkshake* (Smells Delicious): http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2090101/Peanut Butter Custard Milkshake

*Creme Fruitee:* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/65299#creme_fruitee_by_steamroom

*Grape Bubblegum* (My own recipe): http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2091924/Grape+Bubblegum

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## bjorncoetsee (27/12/17)

My 27 Custard. Its a golden sweet custard. 

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/80831

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (27/12/17)

vicTor said:


> Paul's RY4
> 
> ....now steeeeeeeep baby !
> 
> .


I’ve tried this one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (27/12/17)

Paul33 said:


> I’ve tried this one



it is awesome, thanks bro

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/12/17)

vicTor said:


> it is awesome, thanks bro


Anytime. I was wondering how you liked it. I love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (27/12/17)

Paul33 said:


> Anytime. I was wondering how you liked it. I love it.



truth be told, i couldnt wait for it to steep it smelt so good ...lol

but i have 2 x 100ml's steeping properly, delicious !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (28/12/17)

Tanja said:


> Granadilla Cheesecake - It looked amazing! So had to try it!


I just tasted this now and it's delicious! A wonderful mix of smooth and tart. Very refreshing. Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee (28/12/17)

Huffapuff said:


> I just tasted this now and it's delicious! A wonderful mix of smooth and tart. Very refreshing. Thanks for sharing


Sweetness levels?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (28/12/17)

veecee said:


> Sweetness levels?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


It's not particularly sweet, there is sweetness in it of course but the tartness of the granadilla balances it well. 

I did use CAP New York Cheesecake though - I don't have the PUR version.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (28/12/17)

Huffapuff said:


> It's not particularly sweet, there is sweetness in it of course but the tartness of the granadilla balances it well.
> 
> I did use CAP New York Cheesecake though - I don't have the PUR version.


Did you sub at 1:1, I am starting out and not always sure on the subbing and % changes. This looks good and I would love to make it, but also do not have PUR in my collection

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (29/12/17)

raspberry sluchcee
arctic winter 1%
cap raspberry 5%
tfa raspberry sweet 5%
kohala 1%
it need same thing and its not blueberry trait it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (29/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Did you sub at 1:1, I am starting out and not always sure on the subbing and % changes. This looks good and I would love to make it, but also do not have PUR in my collection


The recipe recommended 3-4% CAP New York Cheesecake as a substitute, so I went with 3.5%. Then I also used 1% INW Biscuit. I haven't gotten around to getting many of the new flavours out there lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (29/12/17)

Huffapuff said:


> The recipe recommended 3-4% CAP New York Cheesecake as a substitute, so I went with 3.5%. Then I also used 1% INW Biscuit. I haven't gotten around to getting many of the new flavours out there lol.


Thanks for that, appreciate, I am going to give it a try

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bjorncoetsee (29/12/17)

Mixed up another 120ml of each

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/80831#27_custard_by_bjorncoetsee

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/80969#milky_blue_way_by_bjorncoetsee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (29/12/17)

strwaberry ice cream
tfa vanilla bean ice cream 5%
tfa strawberry concentrate 5%
tfa strawberry (ripe) 5%

dragonfruit ice cream
tfa vanilla bean ice cream 5%
tfa dragonfruit 5%

raspberry ice cream
tfa vanilla bean ice cream 5%
tfa raspberry sweet 5%
cap rasberry 5%

blueberry ice cream
tfa vanilla bean ice cream 5%
cap blueberry 6%
hope they tast good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzilla (30/12/17)

Huffapuff said:


> I just tasted this now and it's delicious! A wonderful mix of smooth and tart. Very refreshing. Thanks for sharing



Awesome, very happy you enjoyed it!




Room Fogger said:


> Did you sub at 1:1, I am starting out and not always sure on the subbing and % changes. This looks good and I would love to make it, but also do not have PUR in my collection



Earlier versions of the recipe used CAP NYCC at 3% but was planning to push it a little higher till I got distracted messing around with PUR NYCC. You should be good to sub it anywhere between 3% and 4%. Cuts the steep down a lot, the LA CCI needs 7 days at minimum but would wait 2 weeks on the CAP NYCC.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (4/1/18)

Tonight's mix 
Icy mints:
3% tfa peppermint 2
3% black ice (ws23 20%)
1% cap supper sweet
Icy peppermint just love this stuff might tweak it a little bit.

Daily driver: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/81835#daily_driver_by_vurve
Need to rewick before I test this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## SthrnMixer (4/1/18)

Hello folks. First post here. What brought me to your forum is a rather funny story. I'm a member of e-liquid-recipes. This morning when I was about to mix one of my recipes, rather than type it into the search box on ELR, I absent-mindedly typed into the browser and hit search. What I found was interesting. This dude in Canada selling my recipe but giving me no credit for creating it or credit to ELR where he got it. Ok, so Queen's Cookie Jar may not be a mind-blowing recipe, but it's my own creation and I'm proud enough to want at least a mention. Anyway, that got me to looking further in my Google results which lead me here. I'm thrilled and amazed that people from the other side of the planet have tried and liked my recipe. Wow, what a humbling experience. I had to join here so I could thank you guys for the kind words and just share how cool I think it is. 

Anyway, just glad again to have the opportunity to say hello. Vape on! 

Robert



Andre said:


> Rhubarb Brulee, trying Rhubarb (at 0.5 %) with @rogue zombie's Brulee base in Plum Brulee.
> Golden Years (tobacco) by skiddlzjr.
> Caribbean Cruiser by SthrnMixer, want to see how the Toasted Almond does in this.
> Koffie 01, tweaking my Koffiekapitaal recipe by replacing INW Coffee (gunker) with MF Coffee.
> ...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre (4/1/18)

SthrnMixer said:


> Hello folks. First post here. What brought me to your forum is a rather funny story. I'm a member of e-liquid-recipes. This morning when I was about to mix one of my recipes, rather than type it into the search box on ELR, I absent-mindedly typed into the browser and hit search. What I found was interesting. This dude in Canada selling my recipe but giving me no credit for creating it or credit to ELR where he got it. Ok, so Queen's Cookie Jar may not be a mind-blowing recipe, but it's my own creation and I'm proud enough to want at least a mention. Anyway, that got me to looking further in my Google results which lead me here. I'm thrilled and amazed that people from the other side of the planet have tried and liked my recipe. Wow, what a humbling experience. I had to join here so I could thank you guys for the kind words and just share how cool I think it is.
> 
> Anyway, just glad again to have the opportunity to say hello. Vape on!
> 
> Robert


Most welcome to our forum @SthrnMixer. Thank you for your kind words. Our DIYers make sure to acknowledge and link recipes - it is the right thing to do.

Please feel free to participate. Your input on the DIY side will especially be appreciated.

Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## SthrnMixer (4/1/18)

Wife and I have our 20th anniversary coming up next month, so I wanted to mix something that will be steeped out by then. New creation - hope it doesn't suck  Any tips? 

Birthday Cake Ice Cream (SthrnMixer Original)

1.50% Cream Whipped (FA) 
1.50% Cupcake Batter (Flavorah) 
1.00% French Vanilla Deluxe (TPA) 
1.10% Frosting (Flavorah) 
3.50% Vanilla Ice Cream (LB) 
2.00% Yellow Cake (Purilum) 

Flavor total: 10.6%

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (4/1/18)

SthrnMixer said:


> Wife and I have our 20th anniversary coming up next month, so I wanted to mix something that will be steeped out by then. New creation - hope it doesn't suck  Any tips?
> 
> Birthday Cake Ice Cream (SthrnMixer Original)
> 
> ...



Awesome that you mixing a juice for your anniversary @SthrnMixer !
Thats so cool
Wish i could advise you but i have no clue - it sounds very good - i hope it works out great

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (4/1/18)

SthrnMixer said:


> Wife and I have our 20th anniversary coming up next month, so I wanted to mix something that will be steeped out by then. New creation - hope it doesn't suck  Any tips?
> 
> Birthday Cake Ice Cream (SthrnMixer Original)
> 
> ...



Looks really good, glad to see Liquid Barn Ice Cream in there, I know guys always rave about HS Ice cream but LB is tops for me. 
Added bonus of Flv Frosting nomnomnom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (4/1/18)

Ran out of fruity mixes and needed some concentrates. Thanks to @Bossvape for getting me some emergency flavours.

Icee Lychee from @Rude Rudi.
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/77351#icee_lychee_by_ruderudi

Kactus Kiwi just to see what INW Cactus can do. Added some WS-23 and koolada to the mix because I can just see it will be needed
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/556516/Kactus Kiwi

Coop's Kiwi Bourbon. Did this one before and its brilliant. The bitterness of the bourbon and sweetness of the kiwi complements each other. Also does well with some cooling.
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/21614#coop_s_kiwi_bourbon_by_id10_t

@Paul33 's RY4 mix just to see what's the hype.

And then I'm finalising 2 of my own mixes that will be shared hopefully in the next 2 weeks. Just checking the last steeping.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Ran out of fruity mixes and needed some concentrates. Thanks to @Bossvape for getting me some emergency flavours.
> 
> Icee Lychee from @Rude Rudi.
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/77351#icee_lychee_by_ruderudi
> ...


That Kactus Kiwi looks really interesting. I like INW cactus, use it a lot!!

I hope you like the Ry4 bud. It’s simple but tasty!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (4/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> That Kactus Kiwi looks really interesting. I like INW cactus, use it a lot!!
> 
> I hope you like the Ry4 bud. It’s simple but tasty!


I'm really looking for a nice creamy ry4. If this works out I might add a dash of creme brulee. 

Ry4 and Cap vanilla custard is just as good

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Friep (4/1/18)

Today's mix: 
Dirty butterscotch biscuit:
Inw biscuit 1%
Tfa ry4 double 4%
Fw butterscotch ripple 3%
Cap vanilla custard v1 5%
Tfa cheesecake Graham crust 3%
Tfa ap 0.5%

Awsome strawberry without Bavarian cream.

@Paul33 ry4 mix.

Doug's awesome sauce

2% cap juicy lemon tester

3% pur cookie tester

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SthrnMixer (5/1/18)

Adephi said:


> I'm really looking for a nice creamy ry4.



You ever tried Flavour Art Soho?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (5/1/18)

SthrnMixer said:


> You ever tried Flavour Art Soho?


Not really that into strong tobacco's. RY4 is about as far as I go. Was thinking of giving some honey tobacco a try but haven't got around to it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (5/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Not really that into strong tobacco's. RY4 is about as far as I go. Was thinking of giving some honey tobacco a try but haven't got around to it.


Soho isn't really a strong tobacco - very similar to RY4, more of a dessert tobacco.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (5/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Not really that into strong tobacco's. RY4 is about as far as I go. Was thinking of giving some honey tobacco a try but haven't got around to it.


As @Huffapuff says above. To sweet for my personal taste, but arguably FA's best tobacco concentrate. It is said to contain NETs (naturally extracted tobacco). Try it standalone at 4 to 5%. To take it to the next level, try this recipe - one of @Petrus's favourites.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Patrick (5/1/18)

SthrnMixer said:


> Wife and I have our 20th anniversary coming up next month, so I wanted to mix something that will be steeped out by then. New creation - hope it doesn't suck  Any tips?
> 
> Birthday Cake Ice Cream (SthrnMixer Original)
> 
> ...



I think it looks great and congrats for the anniversary. The only thing I would suggest is trying it (sometime) with the WF Buttercream Frosting (@1,5%) rather than the FLV Frosting. As good as the FLV is, I'm increasingly using the WF to get a more comforting cake finish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (5/1/18)

Andre said:


> As @Huffapuff says above. To sweet for my personal taste, but arguably FA's best tobacco concentrate. It is said to contain NETs (naturally extracted tobacco). Try it standalone at 4 to 5%. To take it to the next level, try this recipe - one of @Petrus's favourites.


Solus is a great recipe - one of my regulars.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (5/1/18)

Andre said:


> As @Huffapuff says above. To sweet for my personal taste, but arguably FA's best tobacco concentrate. It is said to contain NETs (naturally extracted tobacco). Try it standalone at 4 to 5%. To take it to the next level, try this recipe - one of @Petrus's favourites.


Will add the ingedients to my ever increasing shoppinglist and give it a try. Looks very promising.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (5/1/18)

Andre said:


> As @Huffapuff says above. To sweet for my personal taste, but arguably FA's best tobacco concentrate. It is said to contain NETs (naturally extracted tobacco). Try it standalone at 4 to 5%. To take it to the next level, try this recipe - one of @Petrus's favourites.


Oh my word, what a good vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SthrnMixer (5/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Not really that into strong tobacco's. RY4 is about as far as I go



Me and a buddy were talking one night and he told me "Soho is RY4 for grown ups." So how do you hear that and not try it? Well I ordered a 30ml bottle of it and mixed it at 12% per his recommendation. One puff and I was hooked. And I'd have to say his words were spot on. To me it's everything you love about RY4 only better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SthrnMixer (5/1/18)

Patrick said:


> I think it looks great and congrats for the anniversary. The only thing I would suggest is trying it (sometime) with the WF Buttercream Frosting (@1,5%) rather than the FLV Frosting. As good as the FLV is, I'm increasingly using the WF to get a more comforting cake finish.


I've only just begun getting WF flavors. I'll add that to my shopping list...thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/1/18)

SthrnMixer said:


> Me and a buddy were talking one night and he told me "Soho is RY4 for grown ups." So how do you hear that and not try it? Well I ordered a 30ml bottle of it and mixed it at 12% per his recommendation. One puff and I was hooked. And I'd have to say his words were spot on. To me it's everything you love about RY4 only better.


After we started talking about Soho above, I was contemplating FA's 20 % recommendation versus the 4/5 % by HIC and others. Thought to myself I must try it at a higher percentage - thinking of 10 %. Now you have given me a better starting point. Shall certainly try 12 % and report back here. Do you steep it for any length of time?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (5/1/18)

SthrnMixer said:


> Me and a buddy were talking one night and he told me "Soho is RY4 for grown ups." So how do you hear that and not try it? Well I ordered a 30ml bottle of it and mixed it at 12% per his recommendation. One puff and I was hooked. And I'd have to say his words were spot on. To me it's everything you love about RY4 only better.



hi @SthrnMixer the way you describe the Soho makes me want to definitely try it

what are your thoughts on AM4A ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SthrnMixer (5/1/18)

Andre said:


> Do you steep it for any length of time?



I find Soho does tend to mature a bit. But in all honesty I don't steep this before vaping it. Any difference between SnV and a steeped Soho single flavor is scant at best. 



vicTor said:


> what are your thoughts on AM4A ?



It's a decent single flavor. Pungent to me though. Lot's of tobacco fans really love it. I'm more your leather and woodsy/earthy tobacco fan though. So if I'm vaping a tobacco juice then my tastes are more like Flavorah's Red Burley, Cured Tobacco or Kentucky Blend. Those really hit the notes I like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie (5/1/18)

Hmmm, it seems Soho is


Andre said:


> After we started talking about Soho above, I was contemplating FA's 20 % recommendation versus the 4/5 % by HIC and others. Thought to myself I must try it at a higher percentage - thinking of 10 %. Now you have given me a better starting point. Shall certainly try 12 % and report back here. Do you steep it for any length of time?



... And keep me posted.

I like RY4 - it was probably the single most important flavour that got me off cigs.

BUT I've always found it is a little "unrefined". There is some off-notes that puts me off. So I normally enjoy recipes where the RY4 is smothered with other stuff.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (6/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Icee Lychee from @Rude Rudi.
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/77351#icee_lychee_by_ruderudi



Just had test on this from 2 days steeping. And wow. @Rude Rudi , pat yourself on the back. This one's a winner.

Cream still comes through but I'm sure a bit of steeping will let it blend with the litchy. @Silver give this a go.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Just had test on this from 2 days steeping. And wow. @Rude Rudi , pat yourself on the back. This one's a winner.
> 
> Cream still comes through but I'm sure a bit of steeping will let it blend with the litchy. @Silver give this a go.



Thanks very much @Adephi 
Have put this on my "new recipes to try" list
I see it also has WS23 - so it will be good because I want to try all the cooling type of concentrates and @Chukin'Vape wants me to try WS23 instead of FW extreme ice in Rogue Zombie's Bruised aberry Ice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (6/1/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks very much @Adephi
> Have put this on my "new recipes to try" list
> I see it also has WS23 - so it will be good because I want to try all the cooling type of concentrates and @Chukin'Vape wants me to try WS23 instead of FW extreme ice in Rogue Zombie's Bruised aberry Ice


Try it. I mixed it with 1% extra koolada. WS23 tend to give me a bit of a harsh throat hit. Could be me, could be the brand. 

But this mix is a good replacement while I'm having VM XXX withdrawals.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Try it. I mixed it with 1% extra koolada. WS23 tend to give me a bit of a harsh throat hit. Could be me, could be the brand.
> 
> But this mix is a good replacement while I'm having VM XXX withdrawals.



Harsh throat hit!!!
Ok, i have to try this
Hehe

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (6/1/18)

I can see @Silver becoming a big fan of FA Passion Fruit, Lime Tahiti Cold Pressed, TFA Peach Juicy and Flv Persimmon. Razors to the throat ftw, haha.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/18)

RichJB said:


> I can see @Silver becoming a big fan of FA Passion Fruit, Lime Tahiti Cold Pressed, TFA Peach Juicy and Flv Persimmon. Razors to the throat ftw, haha.



Oh my gosh @RichJB 
Thanks

This is like music to my ears
Bring me the razors
I even have a setup to enhance the razor sharp taste!!

I have noted these ones in my "to order list"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (6/1/18)

Silver said:


> I have noted these ones in my "to order list"



Hook, line and sinker. @Silver is entering the rabbit hole

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Got maybe a link to the recipe? Always looking for a good RY4


@Adephi do you have link for Paul’s ry4... google came up zero

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (7/1/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Adephi do you have link for Paul’s ry4... google came up zero


He did share it somewhere. Could find it.

Tfa Ry4 double 5%
Tfa vanilla bean ice cream 2%

Looks simple enough.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/1/18)

Adephi said:


> He did share it somewhere. Could find it.
> 
> Tfa Ry4 double 5%
> Tfa vanilla bean ice cream 2%
> ...


My bad. Not a public recipe but @Adephi is spot on with the recipe. 

Hope you guys enjoy it. 

Give it a long steep. 3-4 weeks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee (7/1/18)

Busy mixing up some grape jelly candy.






Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chukin'Vape (7/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Try it. I mixed it with 1% extra koolada. WS23 tend to give me a bit of a harsh throat hit. Could be me, could be the brand.
> 
> But this mix is a good replacement while I'm having VM XXX withdrawals.


That sucks man - im the exact opposite. WS23 got me into cool vapes, its the only coolant that messes the least with the flavour profile. I find Koolada throws the recipe somewhat.

@Silver - get WS23 in your arsenal. If you like cool vapes, imho this is the coolant to use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/1/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> That sucks man - im the exact opposite. WS23 got me into cool vapes, its the only coolant that messes the least with the flavour profile. I find Koolada throws the recipe somewhat.
> 
> @Silver - get WS23 in your arsenal. If you like cool vapes, imho this is the coolant to use.


What % do you use it at? I used it recently at 0.75% and got diddly out of it!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (7/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> What % do you use it at? I used it recently at 0.75% and got diddly out of it!!


What brand did you use? 

I have Cloudburst WS23 and its rated as 10%. Also not much of a cooling effect. Think other brands are 20 or 30%

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## veecee (7/1/18)

Anyone ever tried clyrolinx products. Clyrocool (cooling additive) doesnt affect flavour, and is rated as a 0.5% starting point. Today I mixed at 1% for extra cool!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (7/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> What % do you use it at? I used it recently at 0.75% and got diddly out of it!!


In my Grape Vape recipe I used WS23 20% @ 0.70 - and its nice and cool, and doesnt distract you from the main profile of the recipe. So I guess that is literally double you used.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee (7/1/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> In my Grape Vape recipe I used WS23 20% @ 0.70 - and its nice and cool, and doesnt distract you from the main profile of the recipe. So I guess that is literally double you used.
> View attachment 118306


Snap. I mixed almost exactly the same today, except using grape from clyro, and clyro cooling additive too. I made the cooling a bit stronger. Tried some on the shake, was quite good, but going to leave it for a week to see. 

Noob is still learning over here!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (7/1/18)

veecee said:


> Snap. I mixed almost exactly the same today, except using grape from clyro, and clyro cooling additive too. I made the cooling a bit stronger. Tried some on the shake, was quite good, but going to leave it for a week to see.
> 
> Noob is still learning over here!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


@veecee - if there are no creams or custards or any bakery's in your recipe, it should be good to vape tomorrow if you gave it a good shake. In my experience fruity vapes are pretty much SNV (shake and vape). I dont make use of CLY that much anymore, they might be a bit different??? Smash a bit of it tomorrow and report back. Should be good to go.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee (7/1/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> @veecee - if there are no creams or custards or any bakery's in your recipe, it should be good to vape tomorrow if you gave it a good shake. In my experience fruity vapes are pretty much SNV (shake and vape). I dont make use of CLY that much anymore, they might be a bit different??? Smash a bit of it tomorrow and report back. Should be good to go.


Will do. Thx for the tips. I used a little kitchen milk frother for about 5-10 mins to ensure a good mix. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (7/1/18)

Adephi said:


> What brand did you use?
> 
> I have Cloudburst WS23 and its rated as 10%. Also not much of a cooling effect. Think other brands are 20 or 30%


The black ice version from blck vapor. It’s 20% if I’m not mistaken.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stillwaters (7/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> The black ice version from blck vapor. It’s 20% if I’m not mistaken.


It is 20%. I coincidently checked this earlier this evening

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (8/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Kactus Kiwi just to see what INW Cactus can do. Added some WS-23 and koolada to the mix because I can just see it will be needed
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/556516/Kactus Kiwi



So I gave this one a test today in my trusty BB and another winner to go into my regular cycle.

The Cactus got a slight bitter aloe flavour that blends nicely with the kiwi. The Fuji and Strawberry just adds a little bit of sweetness. Glad I mixed it with some WS-23 and Koolada because that also cools the whole thing down. Very nice and cool summer vape that is much needed currently.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (8/1/18)

Adephi said:


> So I gave this one a test today in my trusty BB and another winner to go into my regular cycle.
> 
> The Cactus got a slight bitter aloe flavour that blends nicely with the kiwi. The Fiji and Strawberry just adds a little bit of sweetness. Glad I mixed it with some WS-23 and Koolada because that also cools the whole thing down. Very nice and cool summer vape that is much needed currently.



Thanks @Adephi 
This sounds great!
I am going to put this on the "to mix" list. 
And it will require me to get a few new concentrates

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (8/1/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Adephi
> This sounds great!
> I am going to put this on the "to mix" list.
> And it will require me to get a few new concentrates


You won't regret it.

And it uses regularly used ingredients. So if you don't like it the flavours can be used in other recipes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja (9/1/18)

It's a little bit late... but in my normal true fashion... some feedback on the juices I made for the first time...

Berry Cheesecake - The recipe looked amazing... So I'm giving this one a try for the first time...
_I'm in love! I will be making this often!_

Dinner Lady: A Lemon Tart - Been dying to try this for a while now... got all the concentrates at last!
_I absolutely love this as well! The first time I am making a lemony vape... and it will definitely not be the last time! It's not overbearing lemon... it's just perfect!_

My Dude: A My Man Remix - Another strawberry cream... first time for this one as well...
_It's not bad... It's a pretty ok strawberry cream... might make it again... _

Strawberry Shortcake Bar - Another first try for me...
_This tastes just like those strawberry wafer biscuits... I like it!_

*Hippie Granola* - The recipe is somewhere here on the forum... A first try for me...
FA Banana 2.00%
FA Breakfast Cereal 2.00%
FA Juicy Strawberry 2.00%
TFA Peanut Butter 3.00%
TFA Banana Nut Bread 3.00%
_It's not bad... but it's not amazing... I doubt I will make it again..._

Granadilla Cheesecake - It looked amazing! So had to try it!
_I'm enjoying this one! I might up the passion fruit a tiny bit to get more of the passion fruit... Will definitely make it again!_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (9/1/18)

Guitari - Slightly sweet fizzy peach lemonade by @Patrick. This gets mixed in 100 mls only as HRH's staple. An ADV for me too.
FA Soho - standalone at 12% as suggested by @SthrnMixer.
Orchard Peach - Awesome, a firm peach just plucked from the tree. Natural-tasting acidity - perfect for my taste buds.
God Milk V1 - On @method1's recommendation I added 1.0 % of RF Strawberry SC and decreased the TFA Strawberry Ripe by 1.0 %. Makes an awesome juice even better. Strawberry is more discernible. If you have trouble tasting strawberry, you can even go 2.0 % RF Strawberry SC, decreasing the Ripe by the same amount.

Reactions: Like 8 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dolfie (9/1/18)

Dont know how to put a link for a recipe from a cell but here is what I have vape and made in last week.
1. One Milk to rule them all: Friends love it says it taste just like steri stumpi but I dont get the strawberry taste. Maybe I just cannot taste Strawberry.
2. PEBBLE CREAM BRONUTS
3. QUEENS COOKIE JAR:
4. BOSS RESERVE CLONE:
5. FIVE PAWNS QUEENSIDE SPOT ON: maybe Orange is what i like but this one is definitely a keeper for me.
6. IMPERIAL BUTTERSCOTCH : another good one for me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja (9/1/18)

Ugh... and now it looks like my new mixes didn't post... Spent about half an hour typing everything out 

I guess I'll have to type it all out again...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (9/1/18)

Adephi said:


> So I gave this one a test today in my trusty BB and another winner to go into my regular cycle.
> 
> The Cactus got a slight bitter aloe flavour that blends nicely with the kiwi. The Fuji and Strawberry just adds a little bit of sweetness. Glad I mixed it with some WS-23 and Koolada because that also cools the whole thing down. Very nice and cool summer vape that is much needed currently.


Sounds delicious!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (9/1/18)

Tanja said:


> It's a little bit late... but in my normal true fashion... some feedback on the juices I made for the first time...
> 
> Berry Cheesecake - The recipe looked amazing... So I'm giving this one a try for the first time...
> _I'm in love! I will be making this often!_
> ...


Thx for retyping, the cheesecakes sound awesome. And id like to give the lemon one a bash too sometime.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (9/1/18)

*Banana Cream Waffle* - Another banana juice for me... trying this for the first time... I cannot remember where I got the recipe from... 
TFA Acetyl Pyrazine 0.50%
TFA Banana Cream 3.00%
CAP Butter Cream 0.50%
FA Carmel (caramel) 1.00%
FA Fresh Cream 2.00%
TFA Graham Cracker Clear 2.00%
TFA Sweetener 1.50%
TFA Waffle (Belgian) 1.00%
Berry Cheesecake - I love this stuff and just had to make it again! 
Boosted - I make this one quite often... It's one of my favorites! A strawberry cheesecake...
Butter Almond Custard - Another one of my regulars...
Dinner Lady A Lemon Tart - I really love this one! So made it a second time in a row... 
Ethos Crispy Treats - A rice crispy treat that enjoy every now and then... 
Groolberry Creamcake - An amazing Blueberry cheesecake! I love this stuff!
Imperial Butterscotch - A first try for me... I saw many people making it and had to try it for myself... 
Lenola Cream - Described as "Tasty strawberries and dark berries,banana,cream and graham crust."... A first try for me... 
*Marmalade* - This is @Rude Rudi 's invention... I tasted it at the Sandton vape meet and loved it! Since Rudi hasn't released the recipe yet, I'll keep it to myself for now...
*Milk and Sugar Cookies *- I also can't remember where I got this recipe from... (I need to get my act together here!)
FA Cookie 0.50%
FLV Cream 2.00%
FA Meringue 0.50%
CAP Sugar Cookie 3.00%
CAP Vanilla Custard V1 0.50%
Mother's Unicorn Milk - A very old recipe... but one of my favorites! 
*P Nut Cream Cake* - Yet another one where I can't remember where I got the recipe from... A Peanut butter banana nut bread cheesecake... It's quite nice... 
TFA Banana Nut Bread 4.00%
FW Butterscotch (natural) 1.00%
FA Carmel (caramel) 1.00%
CAP New York Cheesecake V1 3.50%
TFA Peanut Butter 4.50%
CAP Vanilla Custard V1 3.00%
Sadlad Toast Crunch - I made this one quite some time ago and didn't enjoy it all that much... decided to try it again since so many people rave about it... 
*The Best Strawberry Ice Cream* - It really is the best strawberry ice cream that I have tasted... Such a simple yet amazing recipe... I also can't remember where I got it from... 
TFA Strawberry 3.00%
TFA Strawberry (Ripe) 8.00%
TFA Sweet Cream 1.00%
TFA Sweetener 0.50%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 7.00%
Vampire Blood - One of the few fruity vapes that I enjoy...
Waffle Me This - Described as "a nice Belgian waffle taste smothered in maple syrup and strawberry syrup with a slight hint of freshly whipped cream" ... A first try for me...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Tanja (9/1/18)

acorn said:


> You accidently pOsted under Bumpedy Bump, Vape mail, copy and paste and ask a Moderator to remove @Silver
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


Bwhaaahahahaha... OK... that explains it! I will try and delete that one... I reposted...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (9/1/18)

Andre said:


> Guitari - Slightly sweet fizzy peach lemonade by @Patrick. This gets mixed in 100 mls only as HRH's staple. An ADV for me too.
> FA Soho - standalone at 12% as suggested by @SthrnMixer.
> Orchard Peach - Awesome, a firm peach just plucked from the tree. Natural-tasting acidity - perfect for my taste buds.
> God Milk V1 - On @method1's recommendation I added 1.0 % of RF Strawberry SC and decreased the TFA Strawberry Ripe by 1.0 %. Makes an awesome juice even better. Strawberry is more discernible. If you have trouble tasting strawberry, you can even go 2.0 % RF Strawberry SC, decreasing the Ripe by the same amount.



hi @Andre would love to know how that Soho turns out if you don't mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/1/18)

vicTor said:


> hi @Andre would love to know how that Soho turns out if you don't mind


Shall do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (9/1/18)

Tonight's mix:
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1415693/Goofy's Juice this is good of the shake. Never thought of using tfa ry4 double with peanut butter.

Vampire Blood thanks @Tanja this is great got some fa kiwi did not really know what I want to do with it. This stuffs great.

Fa pear 3%
Fa kiwi 1%
Want to make a kiwi pear tea tipe thing failing with the pear kiwi combo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SthrnMixer (10/1/18)

vicTor said:


> hi @Andre would love to know how that Soho turns out if you don't mind



Premonition incoming.... will be too busy vaping Soho to tell you how the Soho turned out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (10/1/18)

Friep said:


> Tonight's mix:
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1415693/Goofy's Juice this is good of the shake. Never thought of using tfa ry4 double with peanut butter.


Been wanting to give this one a go. Just need to remember the peanut butter with my next order.

Did this one a while ago thats slightly similar:
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/28361#peace_pipe_by_pricey666
Turned out very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (10/1/18)

veecee said:


> Thx for retyping, the cheesecakes sound awesome. And id like to give the lemon one a bash too sometime.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


The Berry Cheesecake really is amazing! And the lemon tart is awesome too! It tastes a lot like the lemon cream biscuits...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (10/1/18)

Tanja said:


> The Berry Cheesecake really is amazing! And the lemon tart is awesome too! It tastes a lot like the lemon cream biscuits...



Glad to see I am not the only one that gets the lemon cream biscuit. Did you use the fa custard pi?


----------



## Tanja (10/1/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Mixed up another 120ml of each
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/80831#27_custard_by_bjorncoetsee
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/80969#milky_blue_way_by_bjorncoetsee


@bjorncoetsee ... do you mind sharing these recipes? It's marked as private on ATF and I would like to give them a try... If you don't mind of course!


----------



## Tanja (10/1/18)

Friep said:


> Glad to see I am not the only one that gets the lemon cream biscuit. Did you use the fa custard pi?


I used the recipe on the link... with FW Lemon Meringue Pie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (10/1/18)

Andre said:


> Guitari - Slightly sweet fizzy peach lemonade by @Patrick. This gets mixed in 100 mls only as HRH's staple. An ADV for me too.
> FA Soho - standalone at 12% as suggested by @SthrnMixer.
> Orchard Peach - Awesome, a firm peach just plucked from the tree. Natural-tasting acidity - perfect for my taste buds.
> God Milk V1 - On @method1's recommendation I added 1.0 % of RF Strawberry SC and decreased the TFA Strawberry Ripe by 1.0 %. Makes an awesome juice even better. Strawberry is more discernible. If you have trouble tasting strawberry, you can even go 2.0 % RF Strawberry SC, decreasing the Ripe by the same amount.



Hey

Where did you get RF Strawberry SC?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/1/18)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Hey
> 
> Where did you get RF Strawberry SC?


From Flavourworld, but they are out of stock I see. Same with Vapehyper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/1/18)

Vacation away means some catching up to do! All fruity stuff I want to try. With the heat I just want to add WS-23 and Menthol to everything.

Icee Lychee by @Rude Rudi. And, yes, I added 0.25 FA Artic Menthol for a bit of cool on the inhale as well.
Fruit Fiesta by @Strontium. Again added some Menthol. The Chilly Willy is waiting on one ingredient, @Strontium.
Kactus Kiwi. Also added some WS-23 @Adephi. And a bit of Menthol for that cool inhale.
California Sunset. Use of INW Cherry got me to try it. No cool added at this stage.
Calypso. Does sound unique. Had to try it. Hope it does not taste like Grack.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (10/1/18)

Andre said:


> California Sunset. Use of INW Cherry got me to try it. No cool added at this stage.



Just remember that INW Cherry and INW Cherries are completely different beasts... The recipe calls for Cherries...it will not be so lekker with Cherry...

I’m sure you are aware of this, just posting to assist fellow DIY’ers...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Tanja (10/1/18)

Andre said:


> Vacation away means some catching up to do! All fruity stuff I want to try. With the heat I just want to add WS-23 and Menthol to everything.
> 
> Icee Lychee by @Rude Rudi. And, yes, I added 0.25 FA Artic Menthol for a bit of cool on the inhale as well.
> Fruit Fiesta by @Strontium. Again added some Menthol. The Chilly Willy is waiting on one ingredient, @Strontium.
> ...


Please let me know how that California sunset is... it sounds like something I might want to try... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (10/1/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Just remember that INW Cherry and INW Cherries are completely different beasts... The recipe calls for Cherries...it will not be so lekker with Cherry...
> 
> I’m sure you are aware of this, just posting to assist fellow DIY’ers...
> 
> ...


Yup, INW Cherry will kill ya.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (10/1/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Just remember that INW Cherry and INW Cherries are completely different beasts... The recipe calls for Cherries...it will not be so lekker with Cherry...
> 
> I’m sure you are aware of this, just posting to assist fellow DIY’ers...
> 
> ...


Thank you! I did not know that! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/1/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Just remember that INW Cherry and INW Cherries are completely different beasts... The recipe calls for Cherries...it will not be so lekker with Cherry...
> 
> I’m sure you are aware of this, just posting to assist fellow DIY’ers...





Patrick said:


> Yup, INW Cherry will kill ya.





Tanja said:


> Thank you! I did not know that!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Neither did I. Death averted. Thank you for the warning. Do you know who stocks INW Cherries?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (10/1/18)

480ml of:
CAP cappuccino v2 8%
CAP choc glazed donut 2%

Little tester of a new vanilla coffee mix I’m working on. Will post recipe when I’m happy. Still tweaking a bit!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (10/1/18)

Andre said:


> Neither did I. Death averted. Thank you for the warning. Do you know who stocks INW Cherries?



Hi

Available at Vape Hyper
https://vapehyper.co.za/collections/inawera-concentrates-south-africa


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (10/1/18)

Patrick said:


> Yup, INW Cherry will kill ya.



It won't kill you, more like being mauled by a swarm of angry old ladies.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (10/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 118701
> 
> 
> 480ml of:
> ...



The Cappuccino and glazed donut seems to be a variation/adaptation of the Night Shift Clone but in reverse which called for 6 Donut and 3 Cappuccino?

Can you describe the taste? Is it very coffee heavy?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/1/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> The Cappuccino and glazed donut seems to be a variation/adaptation of the Night Shift Clone but in reverse which called for 6 Donut and 3 Cappuccino?
> 
> Can you describe the taste? Is it very coffee heavy?
> 
> ...


I think you right. I remember seeing that but preferred more coffee than donut. 

It’s not very coffee heavy as the CAP cappuccino isn’t super strong. The donut breaks it quite nicely and gives it that something sweet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (10/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 118701
> 
> 
> 480ml of:
> ...



480ml as a tester !!!! ....lol

hope it turns out awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands (10/1/18)

ADVs back in stock

Sugar cookies & cream
Simply cannoli 
God milk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## RichJB (10/1/18)

If FA was Inw, Lemon Sicily would be awful. You would want Lemon Sicilies. Just make sure it's Lemon Sicilies Malina and not Lemon Sicilies Wera Garden.Then if that company merged with TFA, you'd only want to use Lemon Sicilies Malina with Graham Crust. 

Of course, if things were reversed and Inw was FA, then even Am4a and Gold Ducat would have an overpowering lemon note. Such is life in the mad, mad world of Euro flavour empires.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (10/1/18)

vicTor said:


> 480ml as a tester !!!! ....lol
> 
> hope it turns out awesome


My bad. Meant to say that the small one is a tester LOL.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (10/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> My bad. Meant to say that the small one is a tester LOL.



I was being daft, sorry man, but the coffee mix sounds very interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (10/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 118701
> 
> 
> 480ml of:
> ...


When you love your BB so much you use it as a RDA.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (10/1/18)

Andre said:


> Vacation away means some catching up to do! All fruity stuff I want to try. With the heat I just want to add WS-23 and Menthol to everything.
> 
> Icee Lychee by @Rude Rudi. And, yes, I added 0.25 FA Artic Menthol for a bit of cool on the inhale as well.
> Fruit Fiesta by @Strontium. Again added some Menthol. The Chilly Willy is waiting on one ingredient, @Strontium.
> ...



Fruits and ice!
Sounds superb
Ice it up @Andre !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/1/18)

vicTor said:


> I was being daft, sorry man, but the coffee mix sounds very interesting


I’ll share it once it’s right

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gonzilla (11/1/18)

Tanja said:


> It's a little bit late... but in my normal true fashion... some feedback on the juices I made for the first time...
> 
> Berry Cheesecake - The recipe looked amazing... So I'm giving this one a try for the first time...
> _I'm in love! I will be making this often!_
> ...



Thanks for the feedback! Do agree that the passion fruit isn't very strong, was trying to get the cheesecake to be the main profile and FA PF was being a bit of a bully in the mix. Alternate mixing this between 0.75% and 1% last bottles, maybe I should try 0.87%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (11/1/18)

Gonzilla said:


> Thanks for the feedback! Do agree that the passion fruit isn't very strong, was trying to get the cheesecake to be the main profile and FA PF was being a bit of a bully in the mix. Alternate mixing this between 0.75% and 1% last bottles, maybe I should try 0.87%


See, everyone's taste is different - I like it at 0.75%. It's there, just like that thin layer you get with all the pips in, but not too prominent. 

But now I have to try it at 1% too!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tanja (11/1/18)

Huffapuff said:


> See, everyone's taste is different - I like it at 0.75%. It's there, just like that thin layer you get with all the pips in, but not too prominent.
> 
> But now I have to try it at 1% too!


Don't get me wrong... i love it as well! And i know the intention was just for that slight thin layer... and that is exactly what it is... I think I might just personally want a slightly thicker layer... Hahaha... I looooooove granadilla! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (12/1/18)

wurld recipe???

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## vicTor (12/1/18)

Paul's RY4 (reverse engineered), yeah !

...lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (12/1/18)

vicTor said:


> Paul's RY4 (reverse engineered), yeah !
> 
> ...lol


Thanks for reminding me, still got this one steeping and haven't even sniffed it yet.

Been to busy with with Icee Lychee. Had to make a second 50ml batch yesterday since the first one didn't make the 7 day steep mark.
Also made a tester for @Moerse Rooikat 's Lychee and Creme de Menthe. 5% Cap sweet Litchy and 5%FW Creme de Menthe just to see what it does. SNV the lychee smell was very dominant. After 2 days the cream is coming through. Will let it rest a few more days and see.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (13/1/18)

Tonight's mix:

Strawberry menthol tipe:
1.5% jf sweet strawberry
2% fa strawberry
3% inw shisha strawberry
0.5% fa arctic winter
0.5% black ice
0.25% cap supper sweet

Awesome strawberry restock

Another Apple ala mode:
2% fa fuji
2% cap double Apple
2% cap vanilla custard v1
1% flv rich cinnamon (10% dilution)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (13/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Thanks for reminding me, still got this one steeping and haven't even sniffed it yet.
> 
> Been to busy with with Icee Lychee. Had to make a second 50ml batch yesterday since the first one didn't make the 7 day steep mark.
> Also made a tester for @Moerse Rooikat 's Lychee and Creme de Menthe. 5% Cap sweet Litchy and 5%FW Creme de Menthe just to see what it does. SNV the lychee smell was very dominant. After 2 days the cream is coming through. Will let it rest a few more days and see.



hi @Adephi have a sniff, you might just want to vape it right then and there, depending on how long you have it steeping (4 weeks recommended) it's aroma is, well for me, yummy

lets not forget I'm PG sensitive, so my version I mix max VG, no PG except for whats in the 2 concentrates, 

what PG/VG did you do ?

again, just a thanks to @Paul33

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (13/1/18)

vicTor said:


> hi @Adephi have a sniff, you might just want to vape it right then and there, depending on how long you have it steeping (4 weeks recommended) it's aroma is, well for me, yummy
> 
> lets not forget I'm PG sensitive, so my version I mix max VG, no PG except for whats in the 2 concentrates,
> 
> ...


Only week 1. So it can relax for a bit more.

I do all my mixes 70/30.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (13/1/18)

Friep said:


> 1% fa rich cinnamon (10% dilution)



Flv Rich Cinnamon? FA is Cinnamon Ceylon and usually doesn't need diluting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (13/1/18)

RichJB said:


> Flv Rich Cinnamon? FA is Cinnamon Ceylon and usually doesn't need diluting.



Definitely flv rich cinnamon must be this hour that's messing with my typing skills. Edited the post. Thanks @RichJB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (13/1/18)

Decided to do another mix:
Fa lychee 1.5%
Cap sweet lychee 1.5%
Cloud burst lychee 0.25%
Fa arctic winter 1%
Black ice 1%
Tfa bubblegum 1%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (13/1/18)

@Friep , that strawberry menthol you mixed sounds very nice
Is this a first mix or do you know how it tastes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (13/1/18)

Silver said:


> @Friep , that strawberry menthol you mixed sounds very nice
> Is this a first mix or do you know how it tastes?



It's a first mix had a taste after a good shake but I am not getting much from it. Will do a test again tonight. The menthol is definitely not enough in the mix.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (13/1/18)

Silver said:


> @Friep , that strawberry menthol you mixed sounds very nice
> Is this a first mix or do you know how it tastes?


The strawberry in the mix is ID10T's holy trinity of strawberries. It's a bit better now chilled sweet strawberry not too chemical. Think it will be best after a week steep

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigMacZA (13/1/18)

Mixed up a NCV Trinity clone. Damn close to the original.

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1049700/NCV - TRINITY (CLONE)

Also mixed up a 500ml batch of Eaye Walkers custard. Already vaped 200ml of this and it's amazing.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 87hunter (13/1/18)

Friep said:


> Decided to do another mix:
> Fa lychee 1.5%
> Cap sweet lychee 1.5%
> Cloud burst lychee 0.25%
> ...


How dis it come out? Where did you get cloud burst from bud?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (13/1/18)

87hunter said:


> How dis it come out? Where did you get cloud burst from bud?


Cb lychee I get from vape hyper. I enjoy this lychee but it gets perfumey quickly I use it between 0.5% and 1% normally. 
The mix is not bad hoped for a bit more of the bubble gum texture to come trough currently it's a chilled lychee Will give it some time and might tweak it a little.

Have you mixed jackshit by @zandernwn first time I mixed it I subbed with cb lychee instead of tfa lychee and I like it more with the cb lychee.


----------



## 87hunter (13/1/18)

Friep said:


> Cb lychee I get from vape hyper. I enjoy this lychee but it gets perfumey quickly I use it between 0.5% and 1% normally.
> The mix is not bad hoped for a bit more of the bubble gum texture to come trough currently it's a chilled lychee Will give it some time and might tweak it a little.
> 
> Have you mixed jackshit by @zandernwn first time I mixed it I subbed with cb lychee instead of tfa lychee and I like it more with the cb lychee.


I haven't bud. I need to try a couple new recipes. Been stuck on heavy menthols

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/1/18)

Caught up on me mixing after the holidays...

Mangosteen Cream - a fantastic use of Mangosteen
Derailed (Remixed) - a remix of Derailed by Suicide Bunny - stunning!
Candew Milk - my own recipe celebrating the awesomeness that is Cantaloupe and Honeydew
Tamamango - by Id10-T - a thick, purée like, mango vape
Fruit Fiesta - recipe by @Strontium, not public yet. A delicious fruit Fiesta!
Sadlad Toast Crunch - a restock of the 2017 recipe of the year!
Cardinal - now that we have DFS Holy Grail locally, this was first on my list to mix!
French Cafe - an adaption of another recipe but using the 3 prime DFS flavours. This one is a keeper...
Apricot Creme - my own recipe, A luscious apricot baked custard kissed with toasted almonds
Daily Driver - a stunning 3 ingredient strawberry cream by Vurve. This one is stunning!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Strontium (13/1/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Caught up on me mixing after the holidays...
> 
> Mangosteen Cream - a fantastic use of Mangosteen
> Derailed (Remixed) - a remix of Derailed by Suicide Bunny - stunning!
> ...



Here’s the link, i can only share on atf once I subscribe, till then it’s a crappy link like this 
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/share/2545cefa-c4c5-4ceb-a20e-e557d5054b19

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (13/1/18)

my own cold minty x3 for family 


my own raspberry sluchee 


cold strawberry and arctic winter got the resepte samewere on here i think 


sorry for the pics to lyzy to tape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asterix (15/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Let me know your thoughts. I like feedback be it good or bad!!!
> 
> But I hope you love it like I do


@Paul33 Tested your RY4 yesterday after only 10 days..... Stunning!! Cant wait to try it after full steep.

Have just made another 100ml's and will continue to do so in order to keep supply constant.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (15/1/18)

Asterix said:


> @Paul33 Tested your RY4 yesterday after only 10 days..... Stunning!! Cant wait to try it after full steep.
> 
> Have just made another 100ml's and will continue to do so in order to keep supply constant.



it gets better !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (15/1/18)

vicTor said:


> it gets better !!!


I cannot remember. Have you posted it in the Tobacco recipes thread?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (15/1/18)

Andre said:


> I cannot remember. Have you posted it in the Tobacco recipes thread?



hi @Andre 

it is @Paul33 recipe, I think it may well be in that thread, will have a look later

(I have a question for you in the tobacco thread, will send later got to run for now)

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lawrence A (15/1/18)

A few I have mixed up recently.
*
Beatnik Swirl* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/17815#beatnik_swirl_by_theapprentice- still steeping 
*
Cuprian* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/13229#cuprian_mint_chocolate_chip_ice_cream_revised_by_enyawreklaw - this is delicious and I have already mixed up some more.

*Marietta* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/14955#marietta_by_runtdastardly - so I waited a full 2 months for this to steep and cracked it open on Christmas morning and found it to be a little too bitter for my liking. Don't get me wrong, it's nice as it is, but I drink my coffee with a teaspoon of sugar and want the vape to replicate that. I doubled the marshmallow, sweet cream and whipped cream and let that sit for another week and its a lot more to my liking, but can still do with some more refining. I'll keep playing with it. We all like our coffee slightly differently so I don't expect to find coffee nirvana in a hurry.

*Obsidian *https://diyordievaping.com/2017/05/01/obsidian-cookie-ry4-by-enyawreklaw-diy-e-liquid-recipes/ I really like this a lot and will be mixing up more.

*Peanut Butter Ice Cream* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/43719#peanut_butter_ice_cream_by_mrcoldone I'm vaping this as I type...nom nom nom....

*Pebble Cream Bronuts * https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/26478 I vaped this all day yesterday. It's really yummy. 

*The Fruit Dragon *https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/69986#the_fruit_dragon_by_fleming - the flavour profile is really yummy but I don't enjoy the throat hit I seem to get from the Sweet Mango. I may try remix it with some marshmallow and (ice?)creams?

*NVC Trinity Clone * http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1049700/NCV - TRINITY (CLONE) - Ive never tasted the original so I don't know how close of a clone this is, but it doesn't actually matter to me - this stuff is deeeeeeelish.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dolfie (15/1/18)

Lawrence A said:


> A few I have mixed up recently.
> *
> Beatnik Swirl* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/17815#beatnik_swirl_by_theapprentice- still steeping
> *
> ...


I will have to give thayTrinity a go but is still vaping juice I made in Oct. I think my juice is steeping to long or the Flave 24mm is shit or I suffer from Vapours tongue or everything together.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Strontium (15/1/18)

I mixed:

Wayne's Strawberry Jam Monster clone. Sweet n strawberry, job done. 

Rages Blueberry Creamcake. I'm not usually a blueberry fan but this is really good. 

Sad lad Cinnamon crunch. Crunchy milky cereal, win. 

Zewb. Iced animal biscuits nomnomnom

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (15/1/18)

Asterix said:


> @Paul33 Tested your RY4 yesterday after only 10 days..... Stunning!! Cant wait to try it after full steep.
> 
> Have just made another 100ml's and will continue to do so in order to keep supply constant.


Ah @Asterix im so happy you like it!!!

Music to my ears!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/1/18)

Andre said:


> I cannot remember. Have you posted it in the Tobacco recipes thread?


I haven’t posted it there @Andre. I’ll put it up there just now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (16/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> I haven’t posted it there @Andre. I’ll put it up there just now.


Thank you @Paul33. I am hovering over the Index to that thread to add it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/1/18)

Andre said:


> Thank you @Paul33. I am hovering over the Index to that thread to add it!


Done

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (16/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Done


and indexed!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (16/1/18)

Tonight's mix:
Restock of tigers blood
Restock of my icy mints


Tanja said:


> The Best Strawberry Ice Cream


Really like this one thanks @Tanja

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (17/1/18)

BigMacZA said:


> Mixed up a NCV Trinity clone. Damn close to the original.
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1049700/NCV - TRINITY (CLONE)
> 
> ...


what is this Eaye Walkers custard? do you have the recipes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (18/1/18)

Here is something I have been mixing up, if you you are in the market for a new fruit blend. Try this one, these two fruits are old school - but WORK so well together, so I decided to call it missionary. 

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2122062/Missionary

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/1/18)

Lol... "Missionary"

On another subject - anyone tried Wayne's Jam Monster Remix?

I had quite a bit of the real thing on holiday as my bro-in-law doesn't DIY, and it was one of the only commercial juices he had that I actually quite enjoyed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/1/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Lol... "Missionary"
> 
> On another subject - anyone tried Wayne's Jam Monster Remix?
> 
> I had quite a bit of the real thing on holiday as my bro-in-law doesn't DIY, and it was one of the only commercial juices he had that I actually quite enjoyed.



Yes, I mixed it up last night. Still needs to steep but off the bat, it was not bad. I have no reference as I have not tasted the OG.
The toast and butter was feint but I suspect it will come through after a steep. The strawberry jam portion is stunning and tastes just like strawberry jam = authentic, jammy, sweet. I will report back after the steep.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/1/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Yes, I mixed it up last night. Still needs to steep but off the bat, it was not bad. I have no reference as I have not tasted the OG.
> The toast and butter was feint but I suspect it will come through after a steep. The strawberry jam portion is stunning and tastes just like strawberry jam = authentic, jammy, sweet. I will report back after the steep.



Good to hear. The Original tastes spot on to actually Strawberry Buttery toast. I would've never thought it would make a good vape, but it does

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/1/18)

Banged out a couple:

Li Hing Mui Jelly Candy - based in Waynes Swedish Fishes base. This is a stunning flavour and rather tricky to describe. It is a salted, dried plum in essence. It has refreshing tart/tangy vibe used commonly in eastern counties and prolifically in Hawaii as a candy. Not a citrus flavour - more earthy. The closest comparison is the flavour you get from the traditional Energade.
Swedish Fishes - A stunningly simple use of 27 Fish by Wayne. This is a keeper.
Tiger's Blood - a restock of this staple
Daily Driver - a restock after a week. If you have not yet tried this, you are missing out...
Strawberry Jam Monster - Waynes remix of this classic. 
Berry Cookie cups - as the name says - DUH!
French Cafe - restock after a week!
Murky Daughters - my own creation using the new DFS Vanilla Ice Cream Coffee

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/1/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Banged out a couple:
> 
> Li Hing Mui Jelly Candy - based in Waynes Swedish Fishes base. This is a stunning flavour and rather tricky to describe. It is a salted, dried plum in essence. It has refreshing tart/tangy vibe used commonly in eastern counties and prolifically in Hawaii as a candy. Not a citrus flavour - more earthy. The closest comparison is the flavour you get from the traditional Energade.
> Swedish Fishes - A stunningly simple use of 27 Fish by Wayne. This is a keeper.
> ...



Please keep us posted on Murky Daughters. Sounds good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (18/1/18)

Tonight's mix:
Inw crème brulee 3%
Inw biscuit 0.5%
Cap vc 4%
Tfa ry4 double 5%
Still a bit chemical will let it steep a bit and see what happens.

Another go at Daily driver.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Patrick (19/1/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Banged out a couple:
> 
> Li Hing Mui Jelly Candy - based in Waynes Swedish Fishes base. This is a stunning flavour and rather tricky to describe. It is a salted, dried plum in essence. It has refreshing tart/tangy vibe used commonly in eastern counties and prolifically in Hawaii as a candy. Not a citrus flavour - more earthy. The closest comparison is the flavour you get from the traditional Energade.
> Swedish Fishes - A stunningly simple use of 27 Fish by Wayne. This is a keeper.
> ...


@Rude Rudi the Li Hing Mui is certainly interesting. I went with WF Sour Gummy and FLV Mango. Steeping now. I'm not getting Energade but the essence of Red Bull without the sugar. And man, the colour...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (19/1/18)

@Stevovapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/1/18)

Patrick said:


> @Rude Rudi the Li Hing Mui is certainly interesting. I went with WF Sour Gummy and FLV Mango. Steeping now. I'm not getting Energade but the essence of Red Bull without the sugar. And man, the colour...
> View attachment 119586


Keep us posted please.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Huffapuff (19/1/18)

Patrick said:


> @Rude Rudi the Li Hing Mui is certainly interesting. I went with WF Sour Gummy and FLV Mango. Steeping now. I'm not getting Energade but the essence of Red Bull without the sugar. And man, the colour...
> View attachment 119586


I really like your label - how'd you set that up?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/1/18)

Patrick said:


> @Rude Rudi the Li Hing Mui is certainly interesting. I went with WF Sour Gummy and FLV Mango. Steeping now. I'm not getting Energade but the essence of Red Bull without the sugar. And man, the colour...
> View attachment 119586



This one is very intriguing indeed. It is so hard to describe as it is not a 'normal' smell or taste. It's like trying to describe the taste of a litchi to someone who has never tasted one...

Two days in and I get a tropical fruit vibe with a mix of ribena and berries. I also pick up a familiar (feint) bubblegum on the exhale coupled with a tang of asringengeny. 

The jelly candy I made with it is beautiful and the Watermelon pairing works a treat. 

This is definitely a must have for the more adventurous mixologists. 

Go on, give a shot guys!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/1/18)

Oh, and the colour is stunning!!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 118701
> 
> 
> 480ml of:
> ...


the
cappuccino v2
choc glazed donut
do you steep this just mixt it and it has a bitter note in it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/1/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> the
> cappuccino v2
> choc glazed donut
> do you steep this just mixt it and it has a bitter note in it


I do steep it for 2 weeks, 3 if you can. The choc donut mellows a lot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> I do steep it for 2 weeks, 3 if you can. The choc donut mellows a lot.


if it last that long

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Patrick (20/1/18)

Huffapuff said:


> I really like your label - how'd you set that up?



Brother QL 700. Amazing machine.
https://www.makro.co.za/office-and-...bGk7g5elSB_Aes8RIN-Lpgo1pClj7lpBoCOe0QAvD_BwE

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (20/1/18)

Patrick said:


> Brother QL 700. Amazing machine.
> https://www.makro.co.za/office-and-...bGk7g5elSB_Aes8RIN-Lpgo1pClj7lpBoCOe0QAvD_BwE


Looks good @Patrick. Can it take a bit of wet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (21/1/18)

Tonight's mix:
Awesome strawberry restock.

jolly jammer v1:
Inw raspberry (m) 0.25 %
Tfa sweet raspberry 1%
Pur cookie 5%
Cap sugar cookie 1%
Tfa vanilla custard 3%
I am hopeful for this one its great after the mix.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/1/18)

Friep said:


> Tonight's mix:
> Awesome strawberry restock.
> 
> jolly jammer v1:
> ...


That sounds yum dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (22/1/18)

Andre said:


> Looks good @Patrick. Can it take a bit of wet?



The labels hold up fine to wet. Because it's thermal print, it doesn't need cartridges. There's a bit of print fade after a year, depending on use but really worthwhile getting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AndreH (22/1/18)

Summer Vape

CAP Blueberry 0.5%
TPA Plum 0.5%
FA Red Touch 1%
CAP Sweet Strawberry 1%
CAP Ripe Strawbery 0.75%
FA Summer Clouds 1%
FW Pineapple Peach 1%
TPA VBIC 1.5%
CAP Vanilla Whipped Cream 1.5%
TPA Sweetner 1%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (22/1/18)

mixing this tonight
cocktail v1
tfa strawberry 8%
tfa peach 7%
tfa coconut 3%

strawberiesand cream
tfa strwberry ripe 3%
cap sweat strawberry 5%
tfa cheescake graham crust 4.5%
tfa vanila bean ice cream 2%
cap super sweet 0.5%

snake blood 
tfa bavarian cream 5%
tfa cocanut exstra 1.5%
tfa strawberry ripe 10%

night shift v2
cap chocolate glazed donut 7%
cap cappuccino v1 3%
tfa sweet cream 1%

blue Rasberry sluchcee
arctic winter 1%
cap raspberry 4%
tfa raspberry sweet 4%
kohala 1%
cap blue raspberry cotton candy concentrate 5%

27 fish 
cap 27 fish 7%
tfa strawberry concentrate 1.5%
cap super sweat 0.5%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/1/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Please keep us posted on Murky Daughters. Sounds good!



Murky daughters turned out rather pleasant. After a week or so, the ice cream and sugar cookie melded with the vanilla ice cream coffee and is beautifully smooth, rich and creamy. As stated before, there are no skunky coffee notes at all, which is a relief!!

6% DFS vanilla ice cream coffee
1% HS Ice Cream 
0.5% CAP Sugar Cookie

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/1/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Murky daughters turned out rather pleasant. After a week or so, the ice cream and sugar cookie melded with the vanilla ice cream coffee and is beautifully smooth, rich and creamy. As stated before, there are no skunky coffee notes at all, which is a relief!!
> 
> 6% DFS vanilla ice cream coffee
> 1% HS Ice Cream
> 0.5% CAP Sugar Cookie



Glad to hear!
I just that DFS Coffee Ice Cream, and I'm good to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/1/18)

Mixed up a few new ones...

Bamanaya - banana and papaya deliciously dance in the ambiance of mango
Apple Monster Jam - An Apple version of the Strawberry Jam with Toast 
Looped (Looper Clone/Remix) - Looper by ANML clone/remix by Folkart. This one is a winner already!!!
Cake pop - A fantastic use of FA Pandoro
$$Passion fruit creme brulee$$ - Another Tootall winner - a new interpretation of the brulee base. A few specialised ingredients...
Stick Gum - A simple palate cleanser using FW Stick Gum x 2 mint

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (24/1/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Mixed up a few new ones...
> 
> Bamanaya - banana and papaya deliciously dance in the ambiance of mango
> Apple Monster Jam - An Apple version of the Strawberry Jam with Toast
> ...



My Partner is also mixing up the Looper clone, so when I get back home - I will feedback on it. I love a lemon cookie profile, so pumped to see how cactus reacts in that mix.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (25/1/18)

Tonight's mix:


Tontoe said:


> This is actually awesome!!
> 
> I made some changes which work for me so let me know your thoughts?  Hope you don't mind
> 
> View attachment 113594


The Chai tea vibe is nice think i will let it steep 

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/84983#tfa_juicy_peach_flavor_book_entry_recipe_by_enyawreklaw
Nice peach and Apple.

Pebbles cream bronut

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (25/1/18)

Friep said:


> Tonight's mix:
> Awesome strawberry restock.
> 
> jolly jammer v1:
> ...


Some feedback on this one. I really enjoy this stuff think it needs a bit more vanilla but it's good it will definitely benefit from a long steep for that cookie to develop.
The pur cookie is an interesting cookie more a vannila cookie with a lighter texture than cap sugar cookie I really suck at flavour notes but mixed a single flavour tester of this at 3% of the shake all that I could taste was a slight toasted note though this is a dud. Arter a month this became a nice cookie and I knew I wanted to mix this Jolly jammer with it.

Does anyone have notes on pur cookie?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (25/1/18)

Nothing mixed today but ordered about half of blck Vapours stock it felt like so it’s gonna be a mixing kinda weekend

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (26/1/18)

*To try:*

Strawberry Kiwi White Grape by Ilyaas, as recommended by @Room Fogger I think. I infer it is a remix of Trinity. Must be a local mixer, maybe a forum member?
The Chilly Willy by @Strontium, known as "Man has no name" on ELR.
California Sunset, now that I have the correct INW Cherries thanks to @Rude Rudi.
*To stock up on:*

Qebui - minty menthol always in my rotation.
Iced Coffee - cannot get enough of it.
Orchard Peach - now my favourite fruit vape.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/18)

Andre said:


> *To try:*
> 
> Strawberry Kiwi White Grape by Ilyaas, as recommended by @Room Fogger I think. I infer it is a remix of Trinity. Must be a local mixer, maybe a forum member?
> The Chilly Willy by @Strontium, known as "Man has no name" on ELR.
> ...


I ordered and will be making your “to try number 1 slot there”

I really liked the sound of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/18)

2900ml of juice for a whole lot of people!

One 250ml already got stolen by it’s new owner before this pic was taken!

I’ll post recipes later

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/18)

The trinity clone (strawberry kiwi white grape)(your number 1) @Andre smells super duper good.

Gonna test it out tomorrow morning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 120289
> 
> 
> 2900ml of juice for a whole lot of people!
> ...



Wow, major juice mixing @Paul33 

Is that Berry Ice the Bruised Berry Ice from Rogue Zombie?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/18)

Not bruised berry ice @Silver, it was this one. 

Smells really good. I’ll rewick the Goon in the morning and give it a go and report back

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (27/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 120308
> 
> 
> Not bruised berry ice @Silver, it was this one.
> ...



Ok thanks
I see it also has that Bilberry and FW Extreme Ice
Enjoy
Let me know if you also get a bubblegum type of flavour from the Extreme Ice when you try it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (27/1/18)

well what a day for mixing, time will tel on these 2 one is a shake and vape so lets start whit it.
the jagerbom
tfm jagermeister 3%
tfm energy gold 1%
tfm red bull 2.5%
60%vg
the drinkers in the family say it is close to the real thing
the dompetdro
tfm white choc 3 %
tfm amarula 5%
ws23 1%
well "proe kak kort n steep" is what the drinker said
so i will let it steep a bid hope it comes around

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/1/18)

A few old, a few new...

Pebbles - a restock of THE cereal vape...
Caramel Vapepuccino - a good looking caramel coffee, in the endless pursuit of a(nother) good coffee vape
Cardinal - a restock as my first batch went down so quickly, I had to make another 100ml of this quintessential tobacco...
Carolina Jewel - a nice looking mix by Folkart = a sweet potato/yam, cinnamon Danish with sweet cream cheese
Boss Reserve Clone #RemixMonth - Folkart’s interpretation - will be nice to compare this to Wayne’s version... will let u know
Glazed-4-Daze (Donut) - a 30 day steep required - hope it’s worth it!
Pebble Cream Bronut - a restock of this winner!
Malibu - a delisious tropical cocktail with coconut rum and strawberry syrup!
Apple JackSon!!!!!!!! - a stunning apple cereal by KRUCIAL
Mr. Nice guy - a new recipe by Chrisdvr1 of Sugar Cookies and Cream fame. A coconut custard cookie...
S’mores by Wayne - a nice S’mores recipe by Wayne - still steeping but smells amazing!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Strontium (27/1/18)

Blueberry Jam on Toast

A sticky sweet blueberry jam on crispy buttered toast.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Foxdroft (27/1/18)

I have been playing around a bit with something light.
8% Strawberry TPA
6% Grape Juice TPA
1% Sweetner TPA
2% Koolada TPA

As well as trying a sherbet recipe
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/552441/Best Fruity Sherbet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/18)

Strontium said:


> Blueberry Jam on Toast
> 
> A sticky sweet blueberry jam on crispy buttered toast.


This look really good. 

I made the strawberry jam monster clone today with hopes. 

Let us know how this turns out please!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/1/18)

Silver said:


> Ok thanks
> I see it also has that Bilberry and FW Extreme Ice
> Enjoy
> Let me know if you also get a bubblegum type of flavour from the Extreme Ice when you try it


So rewicked and gave it a go @Silver and there is a distinct bubblegummy flavour to it. 

It’s a good vape but I think next time I’ll drop the extreme ice and possibly the EM and use WS23 at 1% and menthol at 0.25-0.5%. I reckon that’ll be perfect for me then!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> So rewicked and gave it a go @Silver and there is a distinct bubblegummy flavour to it.
> 
> It’s a good vape but I think next time I’ll drop the extreme ice and possibly the EM and use WS23 at 1% and menthol at 0.25-0.5%. I reckon that’ll be perfect for me then!



Ok great, thanks for the feedback
I did find that with my Bruised Berry Ice, that bubblegum taste subsided a bit after a while. Not disappeared but toned down a bit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (28/1/18)

Silver said:


> Ok great, thanks for the feedback
> I did find that with my Bruised Berry Ice, that bubblegum taste subsided a bit after a while. Not disappeared but toned down a bit.


It’s not overbearing but I need more icy goodness in my life on a daily basis so good ol WS to the rescue!

Gonna mix it up just now after more coffee...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (28/1/18)

Made the staple of some Dinner Lady clone by Dazcole. 

Also 2 new ones I’m toying with.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/1/18)

White Straw Dragon 

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2167631/White Straw Dragon

Iced berries remixed (tagging @Silver)

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2167537/iced berries remixed

Only mixed this morning so will crack them later on and see where we're at with them. 

I need a single coil RDA for testing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> White Straw Dragon
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2167631/White Straw Dragon
> 
> ...




Recipes marked as private, so cant access...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/1/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Recipes marked as private, so cant access...


Sorry about that. Should be fine now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (28/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> This look really good.
> 
> I made the strawberry jam monster clone today with hopes.
> 
> Let us know how this turns out please!



It’s really good, not as sweet as the strawberry version but properly yummy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/1/18)

Strontium said:


> It’s really good, not as sweet as the strawberry version but properly yummy


And of course I’m only missing one concentrate

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tanja (28/1/18)

Hello everyone... Long time no see! Hahahaha...

I need some juice inspiration pretty please!! I am a bit over the strawberry milk or ice cream... the cheesecakes... the custards... etc etc etc... 

What recipes can you recommend that is absolutely amazing that does not involve any cooling agent or mint or tobacco's? It feels like I'm making the same kind of stuff over and over again...

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/1/18)

That’s pretty darn tasty. 

Courtesy of “notcharlesmanson”

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (28/1/18)

Also popular with my lazy friends I mix for.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (28/1/18)

Thank you! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/1/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/1/18)

Also mixed up Some new fruit mixes I’ve been toying with and the “strawberry jam monster clone” today that I have high hopes for. 

I’ll let you know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/1/18)

Tanja said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Like my son says “it’s nice to be nice”

He’s 7 and is very philosophical

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tanja (28/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Also mixed up Some new fruit mixes I’ve been toying with and the “strawberry jam monster clone” today that I have high hopes for.
> 
> I’ll let you know!


I also mixed that jam monster clone today... Will see what it's like in a couple of days... 

Also tried a lemon crumble cake... as well a some clones that should not be mentioned here... all in all mixed about 20 different juices for this month... but I'm getting bored with my recipes and not seeing anything else that really stands out as different... everything is this biscuit.. or custard or cheesecake... look... I love those... but looking for something different and yummy... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (28/1/18)

Dont know if you are into fruity juices. 

Can give Coops Kiwi Bourbon a go. Very different style of kiwi but very nice. Will post a link a bit later.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/1/18)

I hear you. Nothing worse than being bored with your juices!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tanja (28/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Dont know if you are into fruity juices.
> 
> Can give Coops Kiwi Bourbon a go. Very different style of kiwi but very nice. Will post a link a bit later.


Thank you! I'll give it a try! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (28/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> I hear you. Nothing worse than being bored with your juices!!!


I think I might have close to 80 recipes... very few of them still gets me excited... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (28/1/18)

Tanja said:


> I think I might have close to 80 recipes... very few of them still gets me excited...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


plz post them all in a new post plz

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tanja (28/1/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> plz post them all in a new post plz


Will do... as soon as I have some time on my hands again... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (28/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Dont know if you are into fruity juices.
> 
> Can give Coops Kiwi Bourbon a go. Very different style of kiwi but very nice. Will post a link a bit later.


https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/21614#coop_s_kiwi_bourbon_by_id10_t

I just used normal TFA Bourbon since the Kentucky Bourbon is nowhere to be found.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (28/1/18)

Adephi said:


> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/21614#coop_s_kiwi_bourbon_by_id10_t
> 
> I just used normal TFA Bourbon since the Kentucky Bourbon is nowhere to be found.


It sounds interesting... I'll give it a try... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (28/1/18)

Tanja said:


> Will do... as soon as I have some time on my hands again...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (28/1/18)

Tonight's mix
Tigers blood restock.
Icy mints restock

Strawberry something:
Tfa strawberry ripe 7%
Cap sweet strawberry 3%
Tfa strawberry 1%
Fw yellow cake 3%
Cap funnel cake 1%
Tfa sweet cream 2%
Tfa vanilla swirl 3%
Not bad but needs a steep for the funnel cake to fade a bit.

Peach gummy:
Tfa juicy peach 2%
Fa white peach 0.5%
Cap jelly candy 2%
Fa fuji 2%

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SthrnMixer (30/1/18)

SthrnMixer said:


> Birthday Cake Ice Cream (SthrnMixer Original)
> 
> 1.50% Cream Whipped (FA)
> 1.50% Cupcake Batter (Flavorah)
> ...




Well I'm replying to myself like a good schizo should  

This is terribly muted. I'm not getting cake at all. I'm going to double up on that Purilum Yellow Cake since I've sworn off the FW version. More to come...

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Slick (30/1/18)

SthrnMixer said:


> Well I'm replying to myself like a good schizo should
> 
> This is terribly muted. I'm not getting cake at all. I'm going to double up on that Purilum Yellow Cake since I've sworn off the FW version. More to come...


I think you should try JF Yellow Cake @SthrnMixer

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zandernwn (30/1/18)

SthrnMixer said:


> Well I'm replying to myself like a good schizo should
> 
> This is terribly muted. I'm not getting cake at all. I'm going to double up on that Purilum Yellow Cake since I've sworn off the FW version. More to come...


Jf? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (30/1/18)

zandernwn said:


> Jf?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Jungle Flavours: https://valleyvapour.co.za/product-category/concentrated-eliquid-flavour/jungle-flavors/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SthrnMixer (30/1/18)

zandernwn said:


> Jf?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I'm assuming that means Jungle Flavors. 

So I doubled the YC yesterday and today it's back on track. Hmmm, another couple weeks now before I can say yes or no. Bahhhh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (30/1/18)

I think @zandernwn is suggesting that you try using the yellow cake (jf) as a better alternative than the purilum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zandernwn (30/1/18)

Lol yes thanks folks.. Been a busy day

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (30/1/18)

Got some mixing done today.

Started off with an Icee Lychee refill.

Then continued my search for that perfect RY4.
Wayne's Pistachio RY4
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/3354#the_new_pistachio_ry4_u_by_enyawreklaw

And Solus as suggested by @Andre 
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/34226#solus_spicy_custard_creme_brulee_w_light_tobacco_by_morreed

Then tried some Strawberry jam monster
https://diyordievaping.com/2017/12/27/strawberry-jam-monster-diy-e-liquid-recipe/

Mango Crack also mentioned by @Andre somewhere here


And some Strawnana Milkshake just to try something different from the custard 
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/34434#strawnana_milkshake_v2_by_lulzor

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (1/2/18)

a long day of mixing
creamy chock mint first time mix
tfm chock mint 5%
tfa crème de menthe 5%

night shift v3 a new take on @Paul33 mix
CAP cappuccino v2 8%
CAP choc glazed donut 2%
la dark bean 2.5%

iced custard new mix

tfa vanilla bean ice cream 4%
tfa vanilla custerd 10%

jagerbom this might be good might be kak time will tel
tfm jagermeister 3%
tfm energy gold 1%
tfm red bull 2.5%

peah mango
tfa mango 6%
tfa peace juicy 8%
strawbery ripe 3%

27 fish
cap 27 fish 7%
tfa strawberry concentrate 1.5%
cap super sweat 0.5%

Fruit roll
tfa peach 5%
tfa strawberry ripe 2.5%
cap sweet strawberry 2.5%

Bombies nanna cream
la banana cream 5%
tfa dragon fruit 3%
tfa strawberry 7%

Mothers milk
tfa strabery ripe 3%
cap sweat straberry 5%
cap cheescake graham crust 4.5%
tfa vanilla bean ice cream 2%
cap supper sweat 0.5%

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> night shift v3 a new take on @Paul33 mix
> CAP cappuccino v2 8%
> CAP choc glazed donut 2%
> la dark bean 2.5%



Sounds good. Let me know how it turns out!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (1/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Sounds good. Let me know how it turns out!!


will do in a week or two

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/2/18)

Made that yesterday and it’s not too bad. Mango coming through strong so gonna drop the mango 1% and up the litchi by 0.5% and maybe add a bit of dragonfruit, maybe 1%, to break it a bit. 

But so far it’s a decent starting point!

Suggestions welcome. Looking to get that xxx type litchi taste but with a mango side to the juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (1/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 121014
> 
> 
> Made that yesterday and it’s not too bad. Mango coming through strong so gonna drop the mango 1% and up the litchi by 0.5% and maybe add a bit of dragonfruit, maybe 1%, to break it a bit.
> ...


i do this much better
tfa manga 5%
cap sweat mango 5%
sweet lychee 2.5%
cc ws 23(10) 3%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (1/2/18)

Just so excited I had to put it on here;
So I started DIY little more than a month ago, and first recipe was Grahams Custard...had to steep for about 3 weeks and I loved every single ml. Problem was I only made 150ml and came to the shocking realisation that by Friday I will have nothing left to vape.

Long story short, order placed from blckvapor today, made sure to order enough to last a couple of months and also trying a new recipe I found called Unicorns cum. I'm sticking to 1 or 2 recipies until I've created the best damn custard juice on the planet!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (1/2/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Just so excited I had to put it on here;
> So I started DIY little more than a month ago, and first recipe was Grahams Custard...had to steep for about 3 weeks and I loved every single ml. Problem was I only made 150ml and came to the shocking realisation that by Friday I will have nothing left to vape.
> 
> Long story short, order placed from blckvapor today, made sure to order enough to last a couple of months and also trying a new recipe I found called Unicorns cum. I'm sticking to 1 or 2 recipies until I've created the best damn custard juice on the planet!


get you a shake and vape recipe to help with the steep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (1/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> get you a shake and vape recipe to help with the steep


Any suggestions @Moerse Rooikat ?
I'm a desert type of guy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (1/2/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Any suggestions @Moerse Rooikat ?
> I'm a desert type of guy?


deserts need to steep unfortunately. a nice peach or mango goes with deserts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (1/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> deserts need to steep unfortunately. a nice peach or mango goes with deserts


I will keep that in mind...thanks @Moerse Rooikat . Made sure I won't run out of custard for a very very long time though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (1/2/18)

I'd rather not talk about what I concocted today. It can be used in chemical warfare.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (1/2/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> I'd rather not talk about what I concocted today. It can be used in chemical warfare.


Now we just have to know what you did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (2/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Now we just have to know what you did


I'm pleading the 5th amendment. 
Wait, can I do that?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/2/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> I'm pleading the 5th amendment.
> Wait, can I do that?


I do think there’s a law about it:

Thou shall not share kak juice recipes. 

Or something to that effect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/2/18)

The Mighty Beard - A remix of Beard 51 = "Custard with a dash of custard. Flaunts layers of vanilla, cream, and subtle sweetness."
Fruit salad chews - A nice use of FW Salt water taffy\
Oh My Mango. - A brilliant mango vape - a thick mango puree - you can almost chew this! 
Mango Hi-Chew - a restock of this baby...
Duchess Reserve Final - Long steep required here but it smells stunning!!! PS he found the missing ingredient!
Dons Big Melons Ice Cream - A nice light and Creamy Melon Ice cream
Rodeo - flavour notes to follow
Ruby, Ruby, Ruby - I played with the new TFA Ruby Chocolate - so far, so good!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (2/2/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> The Mighty Beard - A remix of Beard 51 = "Custard with a dash of custard. Flaunts layers of vanilla, cream, and subtle sweetness."



This sounds super good!

And for once I think I have all the concentrates!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (2/2/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> The Mighty Beard - A remix of Beard 51 = "Custard with a dash of custard. Flaunts layers of vanilla, cream, and subtle sweetness."
> Fruit salad chews - A nice use of FW Salt water taffy\
> Oh My Mango. - A brilliant mango vape - a thick mango puree - you can almost chew this!
> Mango Hi-Chew - a restock of this baby...
> ...


Looking forward to your impressions on Rodeo. My shot bottle meandering down to Koringberg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/2/18)

Andre said:


> Looking forward to your impressions on Rodeo. My shot bottle meandering down to Koringberg.



I will do a write up through the progression here. SNV as per @method1 is good and gets better and better as it rests...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (2/2/18)

Oh being the expert I am waiting on my concentrates to arrive, I thought what the hell, 60/40 3mg Sweet Cream 10%. That has now evolved to Sweet Cream 10% plus New York Cheesecake 7%...why 7? Because thats what was left in the bottle. Can't see this recipe becoming a hit soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (2/2/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Banged out a couple:
> 
> Li Hing Mui Jelly Candy - based in Waynes Swedish Fishes base. This is a stunning flavour and rather tricky to describe. It is a salted, dried plum in essence. It has refreshing tart/tangy vibe used commonly in eastern counties and prolifically in Hawaii as a candy. Not a citrus flavour - more earthy. The closest comparison is the flavour you get from the traditional Energade.
> 
> ...


Any feedback your sides, @Patrick and @Rude Rudi?

Trying a Margarita.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## darryn.britton (2/2/18)

3 new/updated mixes today and published them on ELF for the first time:

*Strawvana (Inspired) v1*
Obviously based on Mike's phenomenal recipe but tweaked to what I had on hand.
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2180232/Strawvana (Inspired) v1

*R18 v1*
An attempt at a mandarin based cornucopia. I think I messed up v1 but I'll continue playing with this one... delicious SnV even as a mess up.
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2158060/R18+v1

*Chocolate Milkshake v4*
My continuing (and possibly fruitless) attempt at getting a nicely malted, chocolate-heavy shake based loosely off of enyawreklaw's recipe. Would really appreciate some pointers here please?
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1465817/Chocolate+Milkshake+v4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (2/2/18)

Li Hing Mui Margarita - uncharted waters.
Passion Fruit Creme Brulee - a @Rude Rudi recommendation if I remember correctly.
French Cafe - a @Rude Rudi recipe adaption to try.
Missionary - a @Chukin'Vape recipe to try - sounds right up my alley.
Jam Monster Strawberry - all the hype - had to give it a go.
Pipeline Punch - a Tootall recipe to try, looks like my kind of juice.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi (2/2/18)

Andre said:


> Jam Monster Strawberry - all the hype - had to give it a go.



Had a test of mine after a 3 day steep. Its very strawberry.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/2/18)

Andre said:


> Li Hing Mui Margarita - uncharted waters.
> Passion Fruit Creme Brulee - a @Rude Rudi recommendation if I remember correctly.
> French Cafe - a @Rude Rudi recipe adaption to try.
> Missionary - a @Chukin'Vape recipe to try - sounds right up my alley.
> ...



That pipeline punch sounds very good @Andre !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (2/2/18)

Courier Guy showed up a day early with my goodies, so I mixed Kreeds Custard:
60/40 Pg Vg
3mg
French Vanilla Cap 4.5%
NY Cheesecake Cap 4.5%
Vanilla Custard Cap 6%
Cotton Candy TFA 1%
42 days steap 

Unicorn Cum
65/35 Vg Pg
3mg
Sweet Strawberry Cap 5%
NY Cheesecake Cap 10%
Marshmallow Cap 2.5%
Cotton Candy TFA 1%
French Vanilla Cap 5%
Graham Cracker v2 Cap 0.6%
10 Day steap, but tried it as a shake and vape (because the sweet cream Cheesecake thing was like predicted not a hit) excited about this 1. Liking the flavour already.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (3/2/18)

Andre said:


> Li Hing Mui Margarita - uncharted waters.
> Passion Fruit Creme Brulee - a @Rude Rudi recommendation if I remember correctly.
> French Cafe - a @Rude Rudi recipe adaption to try.
> Missionary - a @Chukin'Vape recipe to try - sounds right up my alley.
> ...


Shot for mixing it up @Andre - please let me know your thoughts on it. Keen to hear!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (3/2/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Shot for mixing it up @Andre - please let me know your thoughts on it. Keen to hear!


Shall do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (3/2/18)

StrawPops - http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1952132/StrawPops

Paul’s Ry4 - http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1884273/Paul’s ry4

LM v3 is my tweaked third version of a litchi mango ice menthol thingy that’s getting there slowly. 

“Mini-me’s-breakfast-mix” is a juice created by my 7 year old son (mixed by me for safety sake) He was bored and so I told him to tell me what concentrates to use which he duly did after smelling about 40 of them. I was quite adamantly told that “those concentrates will taste REALLY good after you mix them with those bases”

If it turns out to be vapeable I’ll share the recipe!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (3/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 121176
> 
> 
> StrawPops - http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1952132/StrawPops
> ...


And the best part is that you are going to have to take a good hit when tasting it with a straight face. Looking forward to your feedback on this one, and keeping fingers crossed for a interesting but good experience!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (3/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> And the best part is that you are going to have to take a good hit when tasting it with a straight face. Looking forward to your feedback on this one, and keeping fingers crossed for a interesting but good experience!


I’m scared dude. 

He told me that even if it’s not good I have to finish the bottle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (3/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> I’m scared dude.
> 
> He told me that even if it’s not good I have to finish the bottle


The joys of being a dad! We become dustbins on legs, and cannot say no?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> The joys of being a dad! We become dustbins on legs, and cannot say no?


Nope. We cannot say no. No choice. Just do it and man up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/2/18)

Maybe an idea @Paul33 , don't hog the magnificent mini me juice, invite some fellow vapers and share the pain , I mean pleasure. Just don't tell them in advance. Man, suddenly I'm glad I live far far away!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Friep (3/2/18)

Tonight's mix:
Cap cereal 27 3%
Tfa vanilla swirl 2%
Hs icecream 1%
Hs French Vanilla ice cream 0.5%
Inw Shisha strawberry 2%
Fa strawberry 2.5%
Jf sweet strawberry 2%
Fw yellow cake 2%
Tfa drqgon fruit 0.5%
Really like this one so far

Fa Apple pie 0.5%
Fa fuji 3%
Cap cds 0.5%
Tfa vanilla custard 5%
Can't taste the apple in this one.

Messed up groot
Mistakenly added tfa grape candy at 5%
So added 2.5% fa arctic winter and messed it up real good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/2/18)

Andre said:


> Any feedback your sides, @Patrick and @Rude Rudi?



Still enjoying it, still struggling to describe it! So it can sort of be described as the love child of cranberry and pomegranate juice with Mr Plum being the grandfather... 

It is fantastic in fruit vapes - 5 drops or so in a fruit type vape adds that very interesting mystery ingredient to take it to the next level.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Patrick (4/2/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Still enjoying it, still struggling to describe it! So it can sort of be described as the love child of cranberry and pomegranate juice with Mr Plum being the grandfather...
> 
> It is fantastic in fruit vapes - 5 drops or so in a fruit type vape adds that very interesting mystery ingredient to take it to the next level.



I'm still convinced that after a day (1-3) it's a variation on the Red Bull motif. Add a soda/lemonade base, Super Sweet and WS 23 and you're good to go. From about five days, the colour subsides as does the taste. It settles down into an indescribable fruit orgy that @Rude Rudi describes. 

I've been playing with two recipes using FLV Mango in one and PUR Watermelon with LB Sour Gummy. I prefer the mango version which stands up more. The best way I can describe the overall experience is that it's a bit like a lightly salted plum Aromat. Imagine a vape version of Salt and Vinegar chips. It keeps you coming back for more and goes wonderfully with ice cold beer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/2/18)

Patrick said:


> I'm still convinced that after a day (1-3) it's a variation on the Red Bull motif. Add a soda/lemonade base, Super Sweet and WS 23 and you're good to go. From about five days, the colour subsides as does the taste. It settles down into an indescribable fruit orgy that @Rude Rudi describes.
> 
> I've been playing with two recipes using FLV Mango in one and PUR Watermelon with LB Sour Gummy. I prefer the mango version which stands up more. The best way I can describe the overall experience is that it's a bit like a lightly salted plum Aromat. Imagine a vape version of Salt and Vinegar chips. It keeps you coming back for more and goes wonderfully with ice cold beer.



Exactly that! 

So, I added a few drops to Tiger’s Blood...BOOM!!! A perfect fit... Do it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/2/18)

Patrick said:


> I'm still convinced that after a day (1-3) it's a variation on the Red Bull motif. Add a soda/lemonade base, Super Sweet and WS 23 and you're good to go. From about five days, the colour subsides as does the taste. It settles down into an indescribable fruit orgy that @Rude Rudi describes.
> 
> I've been playing with two recipes using FLV Mango in one and PUR Watermelon with LB Sour Gummy. I prefer the mango version which stands up more. The best way I can describe the overall experience is that it's a bit like a lightly salted plum Aromat. Imagine a vape version of Salt and Vinegar chips. It keeps you coming back for more and goes wonderfully with ice cold beer.



Exactly that! 

So, I added a few drops to Tiger’s Blood...BOOM!!! A perfect fit... Do it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (4/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> deserts need to steep unfortunately. a nice peach or mango goes with deserts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darryn.britton (4/2/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Any suggestions @Moerse Rooikat ?
> I'm a desert type of guy?


Tried this one a couple weeks back and it was pretty damn good even after only 24 hours:
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/487930/Mango Cream

I mixed and warm-water bathed for 20 minutes, then left open for 12 hours. 12 hours later close it up and give it a damn good shake and it's already pretty awesome. Reminds me a bit of Tropica

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (4/2/18)

darryn.britton said:


> Tried this one a couple weeks back and it was pretty damn good even after only 24 hours:
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/487930/Mango Cream
> 
> I mixed and warm-water bathed for 20 minutes, then left open for 12 hours. 12 hours later close it up and give it a damn good shake and it's already pretty awesome. Reminds me a bit of Tropica


Thanks @Darren Brit


darryn.britton said:


> Tried this one a couple weeks back and it was pretty damn good even after only 24 hours:
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/487930/Mango Cream
> 
> I mixed and warm-water bathed for 20 minutes, then left open for 12 hours. 12 hours later close it up and give it a damn good shake and it's already pretty awesome. Reminds me a bit of Tropica


Thanks @darryn.britton, I just absolutely cant get a fruity mix near me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (4/2/18)

darryn.britton said:


> Tried this one a couple weeks back and it was pretty damn good even after only 24 hours:
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/487930/Mango Cream
> 
> I mixed and warm-water bathed for 20 minutes, then left open for 12 hours. 12 hours later close it up and give it a damn good shake and it's already pretty awesome. Reminds me a bit of Tropica


Thanks @Darren Brit


darryn.britton said:


> Tried this one a couple weeks back and it was pretty damn good even after only 24 hours:
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/487930/Mango Cream
> 
> I mixed and warm-water bathed for 20 minutes, then left open for 12 hours. 12 hours later close it up and give it a damn good shake and it's already pretty awesome. Reminds me a bit of Tropica


Thanks @darryn.britton, I just absolutely cant get a fruity mix near me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (4/2/18)

Edited my coffee flavor made it taste sweeter and made a caramel vanilla. Im trying out basic stuff, its going well but its a bit of a learning curve.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## darryn.britton (5/2/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Thanks @darryn.britton, I just absolutely cant get a fruity mix near me


Ah, fair enough.

The recipe below is one of my favourite breakfast recipes and it also requires very little steeping. Unfortunately it does require a fair few concentrates. Well worth it though as it uses very little and packs a punch... it's delicious. Highly recommended!

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/410262/Frosted Flakes by Shroomy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (5/2/18)

darryn.britton said:


> Ah, fair enough.
> 
> The recipe below is one of my favourite breakfast recipes and it also requires very little steeping. Unfortunately it does require a fair few concentrates. Well worth it though as it uses very little and packs a punch... it's delicious. Highly recommended!
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/410262/Frosted Flakes by Shroomy


Now this is something that peaks my interest...and so the browsing for a next order begins.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (5/2/18)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## GregF (5/2/18)

Andre said:


>


Mixed at recommended % ?
And what are your first impressions ?
I realise you don't s&v but taking a chance here 

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (5/2/18)

GregF said:


> Mixed at recommended % ?
> And what are your first impressions ?
> I realise you don't s&v but taking a chance here


Hehe, will try it tomorrow evening maybe. Must settle at least. Shall let you know.
Yes, at the recommended percentage of 13%.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/2/18)

I haven’t mixed anything, but at least all my concentrates are now organized again and I can consider starting to mix again 

Before:






After:









Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Friep (6/2/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I haven’t mixed anything, but at least all my concentrates are now organized again and I can consider starting to mix again
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


This looks great how does the system work?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/2/18)

Friep said:


> This looks great how does the system work?



@Friep - I sort alphabetical - that was grouped my letter of the alphabet - before I sorted and packed each letter in my concentrate storage containers 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (6/2/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I haven’t mixed anything, but at least all my concentrates are now organized again and I can consider starting to mix again
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


I need to sort mine properly!!

Mine are in ziplock bags by recipe. 

Not the most efficient when making a new recipe but works well for the staple mixes cause everything is one bag and ready to go!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Friep (6/2/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Friep - I sort alphabetical - that was grouped my letter of the alphabet - before I sorted and packed each letter in my concentrate storage containers
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I also need to do some sorting out but keep on postponing it. I like the idea of containers for each letter. I am currently contemplating an idee of putting certain flavours together and then sorting alphabetically but i suck with organization

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (7/2/18)

Currently wrecking my 120ml bottle, enjoying this remix alot. With the exception of the horrid add of cap sweet straw in the mix.


Paul33 said:


> I need to sort mine properly!!
> 
> Mine are in ziplock bags by recipe.
> 
> Not the most efficient when making a new recipe but works well for the staple mixes cause everything is one bag and ready to go!



Lol i do exactly the same haha ! and if a one or more recipes call for the same, i deant it into 10 ml bottles and place inside each flavour zip lock xD

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/2/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Currently wrecking my 120ml bottle, enjoying this remix alot. With the exception of the horrid add of cap sweet straw in the mix.
> 
> 
> Lol i do exactly the same haha ! and if a one or more recipes call for the same, i deant it into 10 ml bottles and place inside each flavour zip lock xD


I just buy a second concentrate for that bag. not productive I know but I get lazy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (7/2/18)

i will get to the point were i have more then 20 bottles then i will try to figure same thing out for now 
one medium container 
hate ordering consecrates as one store is cheap but dont have all in stock or on there list

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (7/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Mine are in ziplock bags by recipe.



I've never understood that system. It's fine if one only mixes three or four staple recipes. But, to illustrate, I have 114 recipes that use FA Meringue. Which bag does my bottle of Meringue go into? And how do I remember which bag it's in when I mix another recipe that has Meringue?

For me, the simplest has been dual alphabetical. So I keep all my concentrates that start with A together. But then I split them into FA A, TFA A, Cap A and so on, using permanent marker coloured dots on the bottle cap to identify the brand - red for FA, green for Cap, etc. For most lines and most letters of the alphabet, there will only be a couple of concentrates. For TFA H, for example, I only have Horchata, Honeysuckle and Hazelnut Praline. So if I'm looking for any of those, I go to the H section, look for the TFA caps with blue dots, and my search is already narrowed from 300+ down to just three bottles. Often it's just one bottle. Jelly Candy is my only Cap that starts with J, Yellow Cake is my only FW that starts with Y, and so on. So they are instantly findable.

Trivia point: YMMV but FA M is the most common concentrate for me: Marshmallow, Meringue, Morning Sun, Metaphor, Madagascar Vanilla, Maple Syrup, Mandarin, Marzipan, Melon Cantaloupe, MTS Vape Wizard. Luckily I never bought Mad Fruit, Menthol, Mango, Mangosteen, Monsoon, Maxx Blend and Milk, or things would have got really hectic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Room Fogger (7/2/18)

RichJB said:


> I've never understood that system. It's fine if one only mixes three or four staple recipes. But, to illustrate, I have 114 recipes that use FA Meringue. Which bag does my bottle of Meringue go into? And how do I remember which bag it's in when I mix another recipe that has Meringue?
> 
> For me, the simplest has been dual alphabetical. So I keep all my concentrates that start with A together. But then I split them into FA A, TFA A, Cap A and so on, using permanent marker coloured dots on the bottle cap to identify the brand - red for FA, green for Cap, etc. For most lines and most letters of the alphabet, there will only be a couple of concentrates. For TFA H, for example, I only have Horchata, Honeysuckle and Hazelnut Praline. So if I'm looking for any of those, I go to the H section, look for the TFA caps with blue dots, and my search is already narrowed from 300+ down to just three bottles. Often it's just one bottle. Jelly Candy is my only Cap that starts with J, Yellow Cake is my only FW that starts with Y, and so on. So they are instantly findable.
> 
> Trivia point: YMMV but FA M is the most common concentrate for me: Marshmallow, Meringue, Morning Sun, Metaphor, Madagascar Vanilla, Maple Syrup, Mandarin, Marzipan, Melon Cantaloupe, MTS Vape Wizard. Luckily I never bought Mad Fruit, Menthol, Mango, Mangosteen, Monsoon, Maxx Blend and Milk, or things would have got really hectic.


@RichJB , maybe some advice on how you rate the recipies, I have a growing number and get a bit confused when searching for the ones I really like, but have to go through everything. At this stage al my adv's have that as a prelim to the name so they are grouped together at the top. Would be interesting to know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (7/2/18)

I don't rate my recipes, I just remember them along with making notes. In DIY Juice Calculator, there is a Notes section on each recipe. So the first time I mix and vape it, I might note "Good, mix again but increase FA Mandarin by 0.5% next time" or somesuch. If a recipe is not good, I'll just note "don't mix again". It's tempting to delete it but then the tendency is to forget it and download it again at some point.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/2/18)

RichJB said:


> I don't rate my recipes, I just remember them along with making notes. In DIY Juice Calculator, there is a Notes section on each recipe. So the first time I mix and vape it, I might note "Good, mix again but increase FA Mandarin by 0.5% next time" or somesuch. If a recipe is not good, I'll just note "don't mix again". It's tempting to delete it but then the tendency is to forget it and download it again at some point.


That's my problem, used to delete the toilet bowl mixes and low and behold they reappear. Will make the adjustment to my behavior and add the comment in line one, in capitals in some instances. Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (7/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @RichJB , maybe some advice on how you rate the recipies, I have a growing number and get a bit confused when searching for the ones I really like, but have to go through everything. At this stage al my adv's have that as a prelim to the name so they are grouped together at the top. Would be interesting to know.


I use the rating option on DIY Juice Calculator. It allows you to select 1 - 5. I make a note of rating the recipes I don't like with a 1 as untested recipes have no rating yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lawrence A (7/2/18)

I also use the 1-5 rating system on the DIY juice calculator

5 - ADV's - nom nom nom
4 - good but not quite an ADV
3 - meh.... I will finish what I have but probably not mix again
2 - yuck - will not mix again
1 - still to be tested

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/2/18)

Mixed a few new ones

Juicy J's Sizzurp - A fun mix using FW Jungle juice - light and refreshing with oodles of fruity flavour 
Figaro #DMC Challenge - Restock...
Cloud City - As mentioned by @Andre. I find this one very one dimensional after a week - but still good! Might add a fruit of sorts to boost it a bit
Dumbo Ears - a simple, low % Palmiers with a touch of Cardamom - surprisingly good!
The Vaping Rabbit: Milky O's [#REMIXMONTH] - Vapable Oreos!
Pomegranate ice cream - A delicious tart ice cream 
Blueberry Custard - A delicious use of FLV Blueberry Muffin - a winner this one!!
BlueHue - "_A recipe that tastes and feels like the color blue"_
Leche de Coco (Coconut Milk) - This is by the best recipe I have mixed this year! A thick coconut cream with no sun tan lotion in sight!
Milk Plus by Bonzai Vapors #REMIXMONTH - A relatively simple Creamy Salted Caramel Drenched in Milk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## RayDeny (9/2/18)

Mixed up some of DIYORDIE’s Custard today, about 400ml’s. Now the long steep time.
After a quick shake and vape, the custard is not quiet there with the popcorn been very prevalent.
Hoping the steep will bring out the vanilla and buttery goodness I’m expecting.

*THE RECIPE*
*Brand* *Flavoring* *%*
CAP Vanilla Custard v1 8%
TFA Sweet Cream 1%
FW Yellow Cake 2%
INW Shisha Vanilla 1.75%
FLV Popcorn 0.75%
CAP Super Sweet 0.5%
*MIX AT* *70VG * *30PG 
STEEP * *LONG * *2 Weeks Min. *

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (9/2/18)

RayDeny said:


> Mixed up some of DIYORDIE’s Custard today, about 400ml’s. Now the long steep time.
> After a quick shake and vape, the custard is not quiet there with the popcorn been very prevalent.
> Hoping the steep will bring out the vanilla and buttery goodness I’m expecting.
> 
> ...


Have you made this before or did you whip up 400mls first time?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RayDeny (10/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Have you made this before or did you whip up 400mls first time?



Nope first time

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RichJB (10/2/18)

That is a brave decision.  I restrict myself to 20ml of recipes I haven't tasted before.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/2/18)

RayDeny said:


> Nope first time


Very brave. 

Hope it’s as awesome as 400mls deserves!!!

Let us know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (10/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Very brave.
> 
> Hope it’s as awesome as 400mls deserves!!!
> 
> Let us know



Brave or stupid, only time will tell . 
First time I’ve ever mixed 400ml’s of anything.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/2/18)

RayDeny said:


> Brave or stupid, only time will tell .
> First time I’ve ever mixed 400ml’s of anything.


I’ll hold thumbs bravery wins this round!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/2/18)

Never thought I'd post here but 

Pauls ry4 :
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/62711 (100ml)

Juicy apple:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/page-3#post-415092 (30ml)

Icee litchi:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/612277 (30ml)

Blushing milk maid:

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/16304#blushing_milkmaid_by_ripstorm ) ( 30ml )

Went with weight but accidentally went betweem 0.03 and 0.05 above some due to user error and incompetence but hope it won't #### them up too much

Ps thanks @Paul33 for the encouragement

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (10/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Never thought I'd post here but
> 
> Pauls ry4 :
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/62711 (100ml)
> ...


Always happy to egg a llama on 

Well done dude. Glad you finally started!!

I’m on a mission with new stuff while the crickets on




Let’s hope some of these turn out lekker

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB (10/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Went with weight but accidentally went betweem 0.03 and 0.05 above some due to user error



That's not serious. It's 1-2 drops. The only time that will mess up a mix is if it's Flv Rich Cinnamon or some other ultra-potent flavour in a small volume mix. I don't see any of those in the recipes you mixed.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Always happy to egg a llama on
> 
> Well done dude. Glad you finally started!!
> 
> ...



Nice, what's on the menu ??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (10/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Nice, what's on the menu ??


Uuuummmm....

A donut with custard and a smidge of Ry4 to give it something awesome.

A custard with more than a smidge of Ry4 with some sweet cream.

And a litchi mixed berry thingymajig that smells “super duper” according to my cricket watching sidekick(my 7 year old son)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (10/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Never thought I'd post here but
> 
> Pauls ry4 :
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/62711 (100ml)
> ...



Congrats on the mixes Sir Llama!
Looking forward to hearing what you think of them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Never thought I'd post here but
> 
> Pauls ry4 :
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/62711 (100ml)
> ...


You seem to be a bit more accurate than me then, especially when it comes to the cold stuff being added.  If you need a bigger shovel to dig deeper they are available at your nearest heavy machinery rental place.

Enjoy it, diy is great

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/2/18)

Will do Mr @Silver looking forward to the litchi .... most probably going to try soho next

@Room Fogger luckily I have friends who diy so they provide a good resource on what's pristine and what's toilet water (sent them plenty of recipes from here.... think they've gone through half a L of @Viper_SA lime milkshake....kudos on that one btw)..... if Blk vapour had a walk in shop id be in serious financial k@k

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Room Fogger (10/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Will do Mr @Silver looking forward to the litchi .... most probably going to try soho next
> 
> @Room Fogger luckily I have friends who diy so they provide a good resource on what's pristine and what's toilet water (sent them plenty of recipes from here.... think they gone through half a L of @Viper_SA lime milkshake....kudos on that one btw)..... if Blk vapour had a walk in shop id be in serious financial k@k


You are going to like the Litchi!

Great friends you have, and I agree, If any of the shops were near enough for me to walk in I would be living under a tree, but I would have one hell of a concentrate collection! 

Thanks for the reminder of the Lime Milkshake, been meaning to mix it, but life got in the way. Onto the list it goes. The recipies here is top notch, and the master magicians of flavour that grace the site is an inspiration as well as a godsend to us mere mortals, otherwise I for one would in all probability have been better off vaping toilet water!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/2/18)

Finely back into mixing this weekend. Still recovering from the disappointment of forgetting to order a critical concentrate when I was down in SA, but it is on the list for August.

Mixed one of my favorites today: Creme de Orange - orange creme brûlée/custard. And decide to mix XTC - fruity menthol by @Vino1718 - it is a winner mate.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/2/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Finely back into mixing this weekend. Still recovering from the disappointment of forgetting to order a critical concentrate when I was down in SA, but it is on the list for August.
> 
> Mixed one of my favorites today: Creme de Orange - orange creme brûlée/custard. And decide to mix XTC - fruity menthol by @Vino1718 - it is a winner mate.



...and I have all the ingredients for this one and been dying to mix it: a @KZOR recipe for Blueberry Muffins. Now to wait the week for it to steep.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/2/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Finely back into mixing this weekend. Still recovering from the disappointment of forgetting to order a critical concentrate when I was down in SA, but it is on the list for August.
> 
> Mixed one of my favorites today: Creme de Orange - orange creme brûlée/custard. And decide to mix XTC - fruity menthol by @Vino1718 - it is a winner mate.


Did you mix the XTC?

I’m very keen to try it out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Did you mix the XTC?
> 
> I’m very keen to try it out.



@Paul33 - yip, I did - 2 tanks later and I am still smiling 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/2/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> ...and I have all the ingredients for this one and been dying to mix it: a @KZOR recipe for Blueberry Muffins. Now to wait the week for it to steep.



And last mix for the day: Icee Watermelon from @Andre. A good start to my mixing for 2018


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (11/2/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Paul33 - yip, I did - 2 tanks later and I am still smiling
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Thanks for the feedback. Waiting for the concentrate delivery, maybe tomorrow, holding thumbs. Can't wait to mix this one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/2/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Paul33 - yip, I did - 2 tanks later and I am still smiling
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Awesome. Thank you so much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (12/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Waiting for the concentrate delivery, maybe tomorrow, holding thumbs. Can't wait to mix this one!


You gonna have to send me some!!

Minister of finance has gone all state of capture on me and frozen my assets till month end

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Gonzilla (12/2/18)

It's been awhile since I mixed, took a break after the holiday season as my steeping cupboard had gotten a little out of hand. Have been trying my best to vape the juice stocks into a manageable state. New bottles and some fresh concentrates have broken the slump.

Golden Oreo Pudding - DIYFS Holy Vanilla unlocked a bunch of highly rated bakery recipes, this was one of them!

Ice Cream Sugar Cookies - I had mixed this with the JF Cookie subbed out for FA Cookie and loved it, this is a refill but without the sub.

Pebble Cream Bronuts - Had avoided buying CAP Glazed Donut for awhile due to reading about play-dough off notes but others posting about their enjoyment of this recipe got me to pick it up. No off notes in here for me though it leans more towards a lemony creme biscuit or zoo biscuit than a doughnut to me. Really enjoyable though, I've clocked more than half my 30ml tester.

Tigers Blood - Haven't had the snowcone flavor but do love a candied watermelon mix. I do find myself wanting to add a little WS23 to it though!

Vanilla Almond Milk - Haven't tasted this one yet but loved his other application of INW Marzipan + FA Almond in his Cherry Almond Cigar.

Cardinal - Still needs its steep but that Holy Holy Grail RY4 is some delicious stuff even after a nights rest.

Abuela - Picked up the remaining FLV Tobacco's to mix this up and I'm glad I did. It's worthy of the recipe of the year hype it got, really fantastic mix. After vaping mostly bakeries and fruits the tobacco's have been a nice change of pace. 

*Blackstone Cigar* - Liked Abuela so much I stole the cigar base and tacked on Vurve's cherry almond combo.

*Rum & Maple* - Had been wanting to attempt this one for a bit but was waiting on my tobacco choices to expand. Not bad for a version 1, dark and sweet but a little bit grassy, the Virginia needs to come down a bit and I'm thinking of adding a pinch of Kentucky Blend for a little bit of smoke.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (12/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> You gonna have to send me some!!
> 
> Minister of finance has gone all state of capture on me and frozen my assets till month end


We will have to make a plan then! Will talk once I have the concentrates .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (12/2/18)

Adephi said:


> And Solus as suggested by @Andre
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/34226#solus_spicy_custard_creme_brulee_w_light_tobacco_by_morreed



After a few weeks, this one is good. Really good. Think my search for a good light tobacco has come to an end.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB (12/2/18)

Gonzilla said:


> It's been awhile since I mixed, took a break after the holiday season as my steeping cupboard had gotten a little out of hand. Have been trying my best to vape the juice stocks into a manageable state.



Snap. I haven't mixed anything other than testers since mid-Nov and *still* have 30+ bottles between my steeping cupboard and desk. It'll be late March before I mix again. I'm going to try and restrict myself to just 6-8 bottles of juice at a time from now on. 

I'm also going 50/50, one of my own mixes for each ATF recipe I mix up. The days of mass mixing are behind me now. I like a good steep but when it stretches out to 6-9+ months, that's pushing it. Last week, I finished a juice mixed on 9 Jan - last year!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (12/2/18)

RichJB said:


> Snap. I haven't mixed anything other than testers since mid-Nov and *still* have 30+ bottles between my steeping cupboard and desk. It'll be late March before I mix again. I'm going to try and restrict myself to just 6-8 bottles of juice at a time from now on.
> 
> I'm also going 50/50, one of my own mixes for each ATF recipe I mix up. The days of mass mixing are behind me now. I like a good steep but when it stretches out to 6-9+ months, that's pushing it. Last week, I finished a juice mixed on 9 Jan - last year!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/2/18)

RichJB said:


> Snap. I haven't mixed anything other than testers since mid-Nov and *still* have 30+ bottles between my steeping cupboard and desk. It'll be late March before I mix again. I'm going to try and restrict myself to just 6-8 bottles of juice at a time from now on.
> 
> I'm also going 50/50, one of my own mixes for each ATF recipe I mix up. The days of mass mixing are behind me now. I like a good steep but when it stretches out to 6-9+ months, that's pushing it. Last week, I finished a juice mixed on 9 Jan - last year!


I have managed to whittle down the cupboard supply to about 10 bottles unopened, and about 30 that I am finishing off, and just in time. Some tobacco flavours are arriving that will be mixed, I have missed out on a lot, having been scared that they would make me relapse to stinkies. And a big thanks for the advice on the 30 ml bottles, makes it more manageable.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Gonzilla (13/2/18)

RichJB said:


> Snap. I haven't mixed anything other than testers since mid-Nov and *still* have 30+ bottles between my steeping cupboard and desk. It'll be late March before I mix again. I'm going to try and restrict myself to just 6-8 bottles of juice at a time from now on.
> 
> I'm also going 50/50, one of my own mixes for each ATF recipe I mix up. The days of mass mixing are behind me now. I like a good steep but when it stretches out to 6-9+ months, that's pushing it. Last week, I finished a juice mixed on 9 Jan - last year!



I feel you man, the only mixing I got done was for other people. Been giving away some of the bottles of juice I know I'll never get around to vaping. Feel like I'm getting to the point where I'm better off mixing something myself rather than my old way which was to mix 5 or so recipes of the profile I'm looking for and try to find the one that works best for my tastes. Problem is if I make 5 x 30ml of blueberry recipes as an example and there are only one or two that hit the spot for me then I'm sitting with 90-120ml of juice I don't really want to vape. Even switched over to a lower ohm, higher wattage build to help me burn through the backlog haha

Is it just me or does everyone have trouble getting around to the last 5mls or so in every bottle?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/2/18)

I have about 15 bottles with the 5 ml problem, so decided every evening I'm going to drip as rewicking a tank 3 times a night to change flavours is earring into my eating time. Hadaly inbound, Entheon being changed back to dripper. Let's there be clouds, 5 ml at a time!

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lawrence A (13/2/18)

Gonzilla said:


> I feel you man, the only mixing I got done was for other people. Been giving away some of the bottles of juice I know I'll never get around to vaping. Feel like I'm getting to the point where I'm better off mixing something myself rather than my old way which was to mix 5 or so recipes of the profile I'm looking for and try to find the one that works best for my tastes. Problem is if I make 5 x 30ml of blueberry recipes as an example and there are only one or two that hit the spot for me then I'm sitting with 90-120ml of juice I don't really want to vape. Even switched over to a lower ohm, higher wattage build to help me burn through the backlog haha
> 
> Is it just me or does everyone have trouble getting around to the last 5mls or so in every bottle?



Just thinking out loud..... if you are mixing up a juice you have not yet tried before, why not mix up only 10mls at a time. If you don't like it, you are only tossing away a small amount of juice.

If you like the 10ml tester only then mix up a 30ml. If after the 30ml you want it in your rotation, then you can knock out a bigger batch.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (13/2/18)

Gonzilla said:


> Is it just me or does everyone have trouble getting around to the last 5mls or so in every bottle?



Not really. But I am having trouble with the last 45ml of my 50ml Grack mix. I can't put my finger on it, it's not a bad juice but I have 20+ juices on my desk which I rotate and every time my hand hovers over the Grack bottle, it develops a mind of its own and moves to something else.

One trick I picked up was to go back to my Limitless Plus RDTA. That thing burns through juice rapidly so it helps me to kill bottles. Dripping is just crazy economical in terms of juice consumption, especially if you go single coils at 30W as I do.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/2/18)

RichJB said:


> Not really. But I am having trouble with the last 45ml of my 50ml Grack mix. I can't put my finger on it, it's not a bad juice but I have 20+ juices on my desk which I rotate and every time my hand hovers over the Grack bottle, it develops a mind of its own and moves to something else.
> 
> One trick I picked up was to go back to my Limitless Plus RDTA. That thing burns through juice rapidly so it helps me to kill bottles. Dripping is just crazy economical in terms of juice consumption, especially if you go single coils at 30W as I do.


Get a Zeus, that think chugs juice like a drunk in happy hour. I love mine, but my style has changed so it will be going to where it will be used. Skyline now rocks my world with the BB. Going to keep one dripper for testing, but I am a single coil man, low wattage, great flavour!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gonzilla (13/2/18)

Lawrence A said:


> Just thinking out loud..... if you are mixing up a juice you have not yet tried before, why not mix up only 10mls at a time. If you don't like it, you are only tossing away a small amount of juice.
> 
> If you like the 10ml tester only then mix up a 30ml. If after the 30ml you want it in your rotation, then you can knock out a bigger batch.



Yeah it was always a case of trying to make sure I had enough juice to last the steep between testing. These days I'm mixing 20ml if it's someone elses recipe and 10ml for my own during development.

It's pretty rare that I straight up dislike a mix it's more of a case of one standing out a little more than the others. Measuring low percentages out in a 10ml is also a pain, the price difference is pretty minuscule and I always have mates willing to take the leftovers as bonuses with their 100ml bottles.



RichJB said:


> Not really. But I am having trouble with the last 45ml of my 50ml Grack mix. I can't put my finger on it, it's not a bad juice but I have 20+ juices on my desk which I rotate and every time my hand hovers over the Grack bottle, it develops a mind of its own and moves to something else.



Grack is definitely a love/hate juice and it also sticks to the coils pretty hard. If I grab the Grack I've generally committed myself to a rewick after

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## franshorn (13/2/18)

Went to search for this Grack recipe.
at anything above 1%, and all I taste is Cactus. Maybe I am just over sensitive to cactus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gonzilla (13/2/18)

franshorn said:


> Went to search for this Grack recipe.
> at anything above 1%, and all I taste is Cactus. Maybe I am just over sensitive to cactus.



The recipe actually came about from a reddit thread where people were doubting the use of INW Cactus and INW Grapes at higher percentages. Philosophucker wanted to see if he could do both in one recipe and Grack Juice was born. The high percentage of Cactus definately brings a lot of floral notes to the grape but it avoids tasting like aloe somehow. It's a weird flavor but that's probably why I do enjoy it though I don't think it's for everyone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (13/2/18)

Gonzilla said:


> The recipe actually came about from a reddit thread where people were doubting the use of INW Cactus and INW Grapes at higher percentages. Philosophucker wanted to see if he could do both in one recipe and Grack Juice was born. The high percentage of Cactus definately brings a lot of floral notes to the grape but it avoids tasting like aloe somehow. It's a weird flavor but that's probably why I do enjoy it though I don't think it's for everyone.


I use INW cactus a lot but in small %’s. 

Not a fan of it in higher %’s

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (13/2/18)

I'm playing with something that has cactus as one of the main profiles, nearly there, vapable but something still missing. Going to remix and try again in skyline to see if I can figure it out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I'm playing with something that has cactus as one of the main profiles, nearly there, vapable but something still missing. Going to remix and try again in skyline to see if I can figure it out.



This cactus intrigues me ... definitely going to do some research

So did a quick shake and sniff test on my mixes.... all smell excellent but @Paul33 I doubt I'm going to make it till week 3 with your ry4, smells scrumptious

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> This cactus intrigues me ... definitely going to do some research
> 
> So did a quick shake and sniff test on my mixes.... all smell excellent but @Paul33 I doubt I'm going to make it till week 3 with your ry4, smells scrumptious


I was hoping to be able to mix, but my delivery is going to my work, forgot to choose 2nd address, and I am still at home. Hope someone will be coming my way to drop off, otherwise it's going to be a crummy weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/2/18)

Eina .... can always phone the office and request someone to drop off "vital documents" 


Room Fogger said:


> I was hoping to be able to mix, but my delivery is going to my work, forgot to choose 2nd address, and I am still at home. Hope someone will be coming my way to drop off, otherwise it's going to be a crummy weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (13/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Eina .... can always phone the office and request someone to drop off "vital documents"


Exactly what I was contemplating, hoping my messenger might have a pack for this side of the country, just have to figure out if it has been delivered yet, no work email access either! And all the tobacco concentrates that I neeeeeeeddddd is in there, as well as 2 L VG, I plan on going big!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Exactly what I was contemplating, hoping my messenger might have a pack for this side of the country, just have to figure out if it has been delivered yet, no work email access either! And all the tobacco concentrates that I neeeeeeeddddd is in there, as well as 2 L VG, I plan on going big!


Tracking number of the parcel ??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (13/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Tracking number of the parcel ??


On work e mail, will have to phone supplier tomorrow to find out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (13/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> This cactus intrigues me ... definitely going to do some research
> 
> So did a quick shake and sniff test on my mixes.... all smell excellent but @Paul33 I doubt I'm going to make it till week 3 with your ry4, smells scrumptious


Ah you gonna make me blush @Smoke_A_Llama 

Hope you like it when you do crack it for a taste!!

I find cactus gives a nice mouth feel at lower %’s. 

It mixes nicely with other fruits, CAP sweet guava 4% INW cactus 1% works well. Add some menthol or WS23 and it’s really good as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I was hoping to be able to mix, but my delivery is going to my work, forgot to choose 2nd address, and I am still at home. Hope someone will be coming my way to drop off, otherwise it's going to be a crummy weekend.


I was gonna mix and play today but I see my son has taken my 30ml and 50ml bottles. I have some 10ml’s left but for yummy juices 10mls just don’t cut it!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RayDeny (13/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> I’ll hold thumbs bravery wins this round!!



I believe bravery has won this one, the popcorn has settled. This is now very close to killer Kustard but with a slight corn exhale. 

I’ve just killed 100ml’s of killer Kustard then gave my mix a go, I’m enjoying this mix a lot more cause of the interesting exhale.

Next would be to substitute the popcorn with something more interesting.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> I was gonna mix and play today but I see my son has taken my 30ml and 50ml bottles. I have some 10ml’s left but for yummy juices 10mls just don’t cut it!!



At least he didn't hide any of the concentrates or poured them down the drain

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/2/18)

RayDeny said:


> I believe bravery has won this one, the popcorn has settled. This is now very close to killer Kustard but with a slight corn exhale.
> 
> I’ve just killed 100ml’s of killer Kustard then gave my mix a go, I’m enjoying this mix a lot more cause of the interesting exhale.
> 
> Next would be to substitute the popcorn with something more interesting.


 Just to be sure... popcorn or mielie exhale ? 

Maybe chocolate or berry ??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/2/18)

RayDeny said:


> I believe bravery has won this one, the popcorn has settled. This is now very close to killer Kustard but with a slight corn exhale.
> 
> I’ve just killed 100ml’s of killer Kustard then gave my mix a go, I’m enjoying this mix a lot more cause of the interesting exhale.
> 
> Next would be to substitute the popcorn with something more interesting.


Bravery for the win!!

I’ll add this to my “to make “ list!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> At least he didn't hide any of the concentrates or poured them down the drain


I suppose that’s a silver lining. 

He does take all my empty VG and PG bottles and use those for goodness knows what. 

Always on a mission that guy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (14/2/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Paul33 - yip, I did - 2 tanks later and I am still smiling
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


are you still smiling @RenaldoRheeder?

how similar is it to the original?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (14/2/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/2/18)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 122302


Someone was a busy beaver today ! Looks good man

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/2/18)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 122302


Very nice dude!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (14/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Someone was a busy beaver today ! Looks good man



and these are just the ones that have to steep ...lol

the shake and vape one not in pic

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (14/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Very nice dude!



thanks, mix-master ! 

the guava cactus 200ml's wasn't even in the pic

need a good guava, right ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/2/18)

vicTor said:


> thanks, mix-master !
> 
> the guava cactus 200ml's wasn't even in the pic
> 
> need a good guava, right ?


Absolutely!!

I’ll let you know how the other 2 Ry4 mixes I made turn out and hopefully those can get added into your monthly mix up

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/2/18)

Caught up with some mixing after 10 hectic days of work...

Doug's Awesome Sauce - Blueberry mix* - *a follow up to the original with Blueberry. If you likes the OG, you will love this one!
Grack Juice - a restock of this brilliant baby!
Berry Creamy - one of the simplest, tastiest berry recipes you will ever taste. A winner at 5% total flavoring...
PB Chocolate Rice Crispy Treats - giving peanut butter another go after about a year without it...
Cardinal - yes, another restock...
Corn Custard - a corn custard by Folkart without any corn...read the notes to understand 
French Fellow #REMIXMONTH - finally got round to mix winner up from @method1 
Coop's Kiwi "Cheesecake" - a restock of this masterpiece
BB-8 - a reach and creamy mango lassi
Leche de Coco (Coconut Milk) - another restock...eish, this stuff is addictive!
Peanut Butter Ice Cream - hoping this will restore my faith in PB
Holy Holy Custard - A velvety vanilla custard blended with rich caramel and touch of tobacco.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RayDeny (18/2/18)

Don’t think a Sunday nights mixing is working to well with the Jack’s fire in the glass. Cinnamon overpowers everything so experimenting is out in a big way.

Mixing up some XTC from @Vino1718 , really enjoying this mix. Fast becoming my ADV, well done Vino!

Then been playing with some Strawberry custard and some Fuji apple mixes.

Once they are good I will post.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Vino1718 (19/2/18)

RayDeny said:


> Don’t think a Sunday nights mixing is working to well with the Jack’s fire in the glass. Cinnamon overpowers everything so experimenting is out in a big way.
> 
> Mixing up some XTC from @Vino1718 , really enjoying this mix. Fast becoming my ADV, well done Vino!
> 
> ...



Thanks bud. You might want to try this version out as well which is based on Red Pill even though I never had it


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/2/18)

Andre said:


> Li Hing Mui Margarita - uncharted waters.



@Andre, care to try and describe the Li Hing Mui flavour? How did this recipe turn out?

@Patrick and @Andre - I mixed with FW Jungle Juice the other day and I pick up Li Hing Mui in it - that specific undescribable flavour is definately present. I prefer the Li Hing Mui and the jelly candy I made with it is really good. The strong prune/cranberry/pomegranate notes have subsided slightly after 5 weeks and I’m enjoying it thoroughly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (19/2/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> @Andre, care to try and describe the Li Hing Mui flavour? How did this recipe turn out?
> 
> @Patrick and @Andre - I mixed with FW Jungle Juice the other day and I pick up Li Hing Mui in it - that specific undescribable flavour is definately present. I prefer the Li Hing Mui and the jelly candy I made with it is really good. The strong prune/cranberry/pomegranate notes have subsided slightly after 5 weeks and I’m enjoying it thoroughly.


Have not tasted it yet, @Rude Rudi. Shall let you know as soon as I do and post the recipe if worth the while.

Yours sounds interesting. Have you posted the recipe somewhere?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/2/18)

Andre said:


> Have not tasted it yet, @Rude Rudi. Shall let you know as soon as I do and post the recipe if worth the while.
> 
> Yours sounds interesting. Have you posted the recipe somewhere?



I have not... I have not published the recipe yet. You are welcome to give it a go here

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/2/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> I have not... I have not published the recipe yet. You are welcome to give it a go here


Thanks. Rule 1 of course.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (20/2/18)

i think i have my first winner recipe that i made all me.
or is it a winner can same one test it and tell me if it is just me
ghost apple sour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (20/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i think i have my first winner recipe that i made all me.
> or is it a winner can same one test it and tell me if it is just me
> ghost apple sour


Send me a sample. Would love to test it!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (20/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i think i have my first winner recipe that i made all me.
> or is it a winner can same one test it and tell me if it is just me
> ghost apple sour


Cant view the recipe, marked as private






Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (20/2/18)

Tsup DIY Fam, so we did a @Rude Rudi Recipe Showcase in our show, the recipe's that we mixed are:
- Morning Glory)
- (Creme De Pear)
- (Icee Lychee)

Please go check out the show to get a rundown on these recipes. (The link is time encoded, so just hit play - or jump to 50:35)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (20/2/18)

veecee said:


> Cant view the recipe, marked as private
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try now made a new link

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (20/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> try now made a new link


Try to create a profile on www.e-liquidrecipes.com.

You can share recipes without paying a subscription.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## franshorn (20/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> try now made a new link



Looks great. There was a sour apple recipe the was top 3 in the DIY Competition of Vape Con. 
I absolutely love the taste. But to me it feels as if TFA sour just rapes my coils. They barely make it through a full day and start tasting burnt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (20/2/18)

Is there no DIY Candy recipe thread? Did I miss it @Andre ?

Anyway, my favourite Candy/ Jelly recipe to date.

A sweet, slightly sour jelly candy. Smooth to, which I've battled with Candy in the past.

*GREEN JELLY THINGY*

WF Gushy Candy 1.5%
WF Apple Cider 2%
TFA Swedish Fish 2%

I make it at 70VG. I left it for 2 weeks, but I don't know if it's good before.

The Gushy and Cider are both sweet with a sour edge - hence why I paired them.

The Fish is to amplify the Jelly candy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (20/2/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Is there no DIY Candy recipe thread? Did I miss it @Andre ?
> 
> Anyway, my favourite Candy/ Jelly recipe to date.
> 
> ...




Definitely added to the list

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (20/2/18)

vicTor said:


> thanks, mix-master !
> 
> the guava cactus 200ml's wasn't even in the pic
> 
> need a good guava, right ?



Hey bud, please link me with that guava cactus if you don't mind?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (20/2/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Is there no DIY Candy recipe thread? Did I miss it @Andre ?
> 
> Anyway, my favourite Candy/ Jelly recipe to date.
> 
> ...


No there is no such a thread @rogue zombie. So far gone to the dessert thread I think. Maybe we should add a Candy thread?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (20/2/18)

Andre said:


> No there is no such a thread @rogue zombie. So far gone to the dessert thread I think. Maybe we should add a Candy thread?



Dunno. I'll add to the dessert, since Candy could be classified as such and it probably won't fill up on it's own (Candy).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (20/2/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Is there no DIY Candy recipe thread? Did I miss it @Andre ?
> 
> Anyway, my favourite Candy/ Jelly recipe to date.
> 
> ...



FYI - if you want a more commercial juice like... add 0.5% TFA Sour and some Sweetener.

This recipe is typical, subdued, less in-your-face DIY'er type. I love It, but if I were to put a label on It, I would add the above to really make it "pop".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (20/2/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Dunno. I'll add to the dessert, since Candy could be classified as such and it probably won't fill up on it's own (Candy).


Ok, I shall amend the title to read "Dessert and Candy"?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (20/2/18)

Andre said:


> Ok, I shall amend the title to read "Dessert and Candy"?



Perfect. I am leaving for home, but I will add it there in due time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (20/2/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Hey bud, please link me with that guava cactus if you don't mind?



hi @Vaporator00 

another one @Paul33 helped me with

it is:
Cactus (INW) - 1%
Sweet Guava (CAP) - 4%

enjoy !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (20/2/18)

vicTor said:


> hi @Vaporator00
> 
> another one @Paul33 helped me with
> 
> ...



Mixed this one over the weekend just dropped the cactus to 0.5% and I must say another 2 flavour stunner from @Paul33

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/2/18)

If you’re a fan of custards (and yet another 2 flavour mix) try:

Tfa vanilla custard 5%
Tfa vanilla bean ice cream 5%

Another 30 day steep (seems to be my norm apparently )

Too damn yum this stuff. 

Lekker on its on or makes a good base to add strawberry, blueberry, anything really.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (20/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> If you’re a fan of custards (and yet another 2 flavour mix) try:
> 
> Tfa vanilla custard 5%
> Tfa vanilla bean ice cream 5%
> ...



You're killing me here with your decade long steeps .. might just try it with some raspberry or straw ripe/strawberry

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (20/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> You're killing me here with your decade long steeps .. might just try it with some raspberry or straw ripe/strawberry


Ooooooohhhhhh it’ll be so tasty after a decade. 

Good thinking

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/2/18)

Friep said:


> Mixed this one over the weekend just dropped the cactus to 0.5% and I must say another 2 flavour stunner from @Paul33



On my weekend mix list 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/2/18)

I have soooo much cactus at home. 

I ordered a 50ml cactus instead of a 50ml guava 

Not my brightest moment.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (20/2/18)

Since we're on 2 ingredient recipes, think I need to have a go at this simple one for my next batch again:

Cap vanilla custard 1%
TFA RY4D 5% 

That 1% VC makes a huge difference in the profile.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> You're killing me here with your decade long steeps .. might just try it with some raspberry or straw ripe/strawberry


Another loooooong ass steep is:

CAP cappuccino 8%
CAP choc glazed donut 2%

Yum stuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> I have soooo much cactus at home.
> 
> I ordered a 50ml cactus instead of a 50ml guava
> 
> Not my brightest moment.



Start hunting for recipes mate 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/2/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Start hunting for recipes mate
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I’m on it I promise. 

The best part was I had a 10ml and a another half a 10ml hiding in my cupboard when I ordered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/2/18)

Adephi said:


> Since we're on 2 ingredient recipes, think I need to have a go at this simple one for my next batch again:
> 
> Cap vanilla custard 1%
> TFA RY4D 5%
> ...


I was fiddling with some custard/Ry4/zeppola mixes the other weekend. 

Will give them a go in a few weeks time and report back 

This one sounds good though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (20/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Another loooooong ass steep is:
> 
> CAP cappuccino 8%
> CAP choc glazed donut 2%
> ...


ad tfa dark been 1% to it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (20/2/18)

vicTor said:


> hi @Vaporator00
> 
> another one @Paul33 helped me with
> 
> ...


Thanks! 
For how long do I have to practice my willpower before i start creating a new weather system?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (20/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> ad tfa dark been 1% to it


This I still need to try bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/2/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Thanks!
> For how long do I have to practice my willpower before i start creating a new weather system?


Nah not long. 

This one is ready go the next day. 

If you’re a menthol/icy fan this is really good with some menthol or ws23 added to it as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (21/2/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Thanks!
> For how long do I have to practice my willpower before i start creating a new weather system?



yup, just a day or so

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (21/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Nah not long.
> 
> This one is ready go the next day.
> 
> If you’re a menthol/icy fan this is really good with some menthol or ws23 added to it as well.



dude guide me here please, is this ok ?

cactus - 0.5%
guava - 4%
black ice(20%) - 0.5%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (21/2/18)

vicTor said:


> dude guide me here please, is this ok ?
> 
> cactus - 0.5%
> guava - 4%
> black ice(20%) - 0.5%


The 0.5 20 % will give a mild cooling effect, at one percent you will have a cool but not overpowering coolness, was 23 30 % will be icy at 1%. I do most of my cool mixes between 0.75 and 1.5 on the 20% one.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> The 0.5 20 % will give a mild cooling effect, at one percent you will have a cool but not overpowering coolness, was 23 30 % will be icy at 1%. I do most of my cool mixes between 0.75 and 1.5 on the 20% one.



What he said

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (21/2/18)

thanks for the advice guys !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/2/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> I have not... I have not published the recipe yet. You are welcome to give it a go here




I formalised this recipe and gave a new name, etc - check it out here:

Limui Jelly - A quirky, indescribable jelly candy that will keep you guessing...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Patrick (21/2/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> I formalised this recipe and gave a new name, etc - check it out here:
> 
> Limui Jelly - A quirky, indescribable jelly candy that will keep you guessing...



I must admit I get a little bleak if it's not in my rotation. I'm addicted to it. 

Trivia: do not take it outside during the day. Even in indirect light, it changes from that luminous pink to pallid yellow in an hour.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Andre (21/2/18)

Patrick said:


> I must admit I get a little bleak if it's not in my rotation. I'm addicted to it.
> 
> Trivia: do not take it outside during the day. Even in indirect light, it changes from that luminous pink to pallid yellow in an hour.


Have you posted your recipe somewhere please, @Patrick?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (21/2/18)

Andre said:


> Have you posted your recipe somewhere please, @Patrick?



I've been playing with a couple to see what best compliments the Li Hing Mui. Here's one with mango that's very nice but I'm also working with Fuji Apple (2%) and Red Touch (1,5%) and the same base. Instinctively, it feels like I need to emphasis the crispness of that flavour.

Pink Bull

5.00% Li Hing Mui (DFS) 
3.00% Mango (Flavorah) 
1.00% Sour (TPA) 
6.00% Sour Gummy (LB) 
1.00% WS-23 30% 

Flavor total: 16%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (21/2/18)

Patrick said:


> I've been playing with a couple to see what best compliments the Li Hing Mui. Here's one with mango that's very nice but I'm also working with Fuji Apple (2%) and Red Touch (1,5%) and the same base. Instinctively, it feels like I need to emphasis the crispness of that flavour.
> 
> Pink Bull
> 
> ...


Thank you @Patrick. So the base is everything except the Mango, i.e, you replace the Mango with the Apple and Red Touch?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (21/2/18)

Andre said:


> Thank you @Patrick. So the base is everything except the Mango, i.e, you replace the Mango with the Apple and Red Touch?



Yup @Andre - have you cracked your Margarita yet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (21/2/18)

Patrick said:


> Yup @Andre - have you cracked your Margarita yet?


Thanks. Nope, have not cracked same yet. Shall soon and report here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/2/18)

Yay I get to mix tonight

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (21/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Yay I get to mix tonight
> View attachment 123288


What box of delights do you have there!?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (21/2/18)

Not sure if this is the correct thread to post this, have anyone mixed the new obsidian yet ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/2/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> What box of delights do you have there!?



I got the ingredients from Vapor Mountain to mix @Vino1718’s XTC recipe cause the fomo was real. 

Whipped up a 30ml sample as I got home




The rest is to make juices for mates and a few of the staples for me.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Vaporator00 (21/2/18)

Sadly, I have found out today that TFA VBIC doesnt work for me as im one of those who get the dreaded "pepper" taste..... This after mixing 30ml of a guava recipe i really wanted to try.

Lesson learnt wrt mixing 10ml testers first

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> I got the ingredients from Vapor Mountain to mix @Vino1718’s XTC recipe cause the fomo was real.
> 
> Whipped up a 30ml sample as I got home
> 
> ...



@Paul33 - that was more than half an hour ago. So share the experience mate. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Patrick (21/2/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Sadly, I have found out today that TFA VBIC doesnt work for me as im one of those who get the dreaded "pepper" taste..... This after mixing 30ml of a guava recipe i really wanted to try.
> 
> Lesson learnt wrt mixing 10ml testers first



Try the alternative of LB Vanilla Ice Cream (4,5%) and HS French Vanilla Ice Cream (0,5%) as per ID10-T's suggestion. I'm swopping out that for more and more recipes that use TFA VBIC. It gives a creamier, warmer rendition. And no pepper.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (21/2/18)

@Vaporator00 

If I remember correctly Wayne Walker mentioned to swop TFA VBIC with CAP VBIC if you get a pepper taste .... am I right or blowing smoke here @method1 ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (21/2/18)

Patrick said:


> Try the alternative of LB Vanilla Ice Cream (4,5%) and HS French Vanilla Ice Cream (0,5%) as per ID10-T's suggestion. I'm swopping out that for more and more recipes that use TFA VBIC. It gives a creamier, warmer rendition. And no pepper.



So here's the question then...
Is it the actual concentrate(VBIC) or the manufacturers variant thereof that causes the problem?
Asking because i was considering getting the CAP or FA version of VBIC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (21/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> @Vaporator00
> 
> If I remember correctly Wayne Walker mentioned to swop TFA VBIC with CAP VBIC if you get a pepper taste .... am I right or blowing smoke here @method1 ?


Was just asking that!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (21/2/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Was just asking that!



It's happened to me many times

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## method1 (21/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> @Vaporator00
> 
> If I remember correctly Wayne Walker mentioned to swop TFA VBIC with CAP VBIC if you get a pepper taste .... am I right or blowing smoke here @method1 ?


 
That sometimes works.
FW VBIC is a bit more of a direct sub.
Another good option these days is LB VIC.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (21/2/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> So here's the question then...
> Is it the actual concentrate(VBIC) or the manufacturers variant thereof that causes the problem?
> Asking because i was considering getting the CAP or FA version of VBIC.



Certain TFA vanillas have a peppery note for some people.
The same note is present in TFA custard and TFA white chocolate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (21/2/18)

method1 said:


> Certain TFA vanillas have a peppery note for some people.
> The same note is present in TFA custard and TFA white chocolate.



I take it it's just the TFA version then, and CAP/FA would be safe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (21/2/18)

method1 said:


> Certain TFA vanillas have a peppery note for some people.
> The same note is present in TFA custard and TFA white chocolate.


Guess that's why the one commercial custard juice I bought tasted like it was steeped in a pepper grinder

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## method1 (21/2/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> I take it it's just the TFA version then, and CAP/FA would be safe?



Yup.
Cap is more "milky" with a similar vanilla note to the CAP vanilla custard.
FW is lighter and sweeter (and a little weaker) than TFA but otherwise quite similar as a sub.
LB is the richest & fluffiest of the 3 "subs" (very high AP count 3500ppm!)

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Paul33 (21/2/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> What box of delights do you have there!?





RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Paul33 - that was more than half an hour ago. So share the experience mate.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


It got the daylights shaken out of it. 

It stood for a minute, I tested it in the Goon and 2 minutes later the B.B. got rewicked and in it went. 

It’s really good off the shake but I think I’m a day or 2 it’ll be awesome. 

P.s. I didn’t add the CAP super sweet per the recipe cause I really don’t like it!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> It got the daylights shaken out of it.
> 
> It stood for a minute, I tested it in the Goon and 2 minutes later the B.B. got rewicked and in it went.
> 
> ...



I wondered where that murkyness came from 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (21/2/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I wondered where that murkyness came from
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Shaking a 30ml tester in a 100ml bottle with some extreme vigor will get even the clearest mixes super murky

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wimmas (22/2/18)

Goofy's Juice: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1415693/Goofy's Juice
Quick: https://diyordievaping.com/2018/02/19/quik-strawberry-malted-milk-diy-e-liquid-recipe/
Obsidian: https://diyordievaping.com/2017/08/10/tweaked-obsidian-cookie-dough-ry4-diy-e-liquid-recipes/
Cuprian: https://diyordievaping.com/2017/03/28/cuprian-diy-ejuice-recipes/
Chocolate covered Strawberries: https://diyordievaping.com/2017/02/14/valentino-chocolate-covered-strawberries/
Strawberry Jam Monster: https://diyordievaping.com/2017/12/27/strawberry-jam-monster-diy-e-liquid-recipe/
Tony's Revenge | Frosted Flakes on Steriods: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1359494/Tony's Revenge | Frosted Flakes
Ella's Shortbread Biscuit: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/550035/Ella's Shortbread Biscuit
6 out of the 8 are new to me (The first 6).

Now steep and wait!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (22/2/18)

Wimmas said:


> Goofy's Juice: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1415693/Goofy's Juice
> Quick: https://diyordievaping.com/2018/02/19/quik-strawberry-malted-milk-diy-e-liquid-recipe/
> Obsidian: https://diyordievaping.com/2017/08/10/tweaked-obsidian-cookie-dough-ry4-diy-e-liquid-recipes/
> Cuprian: https://diyordievaping.com/2017/03/28/cuprian-diy-ejuice-recipes/
> ...



Damn someone had a few minutes to spare today  Nice work

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (22/2/18)

Did a couple of mixes, my first since Nov, as my juice stocks are now starting to dwindle nicely. I mixed up folkart's Boss Reserve clone and hashslingingslashur's Leche de Coco. They are my type of juice, minimalist juices at well under 10% total flavouring. The Leche de Coco is a very simple profile (coconut milk), the Boss Reserve is a bit deeper. But any juice that has TFA Banana Cream and Flv Milk & Honey is going to make it into my rotation.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Paul33 (22/2/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Paul33 - that was more than half an hour ago. So share the experience mate.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


So the first 30ml was good but I found the menthol overpowered everything else for me. 

I dropped the menthol down to 1% and added another 0.5% litchi (like we spoke about earlier @Darth Vaper)

I’ll let it stand overnight and not be hasty and impatient like I was yesterday to give it time to sort it’s issies out and give it a go in the morning.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## franshorn (23/2/18)

I so badly want to try @Vino1718 XTC recipe. 
I however only have Litchi from TFA and TFM. And TFA Berry mix.

Guess I need to pop by VM sometime....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Darth Vaper (23/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> So the first 30ml was good but I found the menthol overpowered everything else for me.
> 
> I dropped the menthol down to 1% and added another 0.5% litchi (like we spoke about earlier @Darth Vaper)
> 
> I’ll let it stand overnight and not be hasty and impatient like I was yesterday to give it time to sort it’s issies out and give it a go in the morning.


Your patience is commended 
Looking forward to hear about this one!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (24/2/18)

Woohoo it’s “i’m-not-working-today-so-I-get-to-mix-juice-day”

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KUDU (24/2/18)

Me too, its raining in the Waterberg and cool. So ideal day to mix.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (24/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Woohoo it’s “i’m-not-working-today-so-I-get-to-mix-juice-day”


Currently looking at my concentrates

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (24/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Currently looking at my concentrates



don't just look, mix !!!

...lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (24/2/18)

Managed to locate some rare xxx in Centurion. But its 0mg so will add 2,5ml nic to it. Thats the extent of my diy'ing today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (24/2/18)

vicTor said:


> don't just look, mix !!!
> 
> ...lol


That will result in one hell of a mess

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/2/18)

Banged a few new ones out, and a few restocks

Morning Glory - a generous restock...
Holy Holy Custard - I tweaked the INW Creme Brulee down to 1.5%
Melon Head Remix - a very satisfying melon and mango vape - really impressed with this one
Creme de Orange - a restock based on my remix
Blue Raspberry Ring Candy - sweet and yum - I think they made a mistake with the sweetener - I omitted it here.
Apri-Props - a very intriguing combination to create apricot cream lollipops
Strawberry Candy - as the name says...but with an interesting range of concentrates
Apple something - a weird apple pastry combo
FW Apple Jacks Type (FlavorBook Entry Recipe) - a use for me Apple Jacks!
 The Fourth Horseman *updated* - finally for Bergamot to make this classic
Roobarb & Custard - right up my alley... tagging @Andre
Grape Escape - a grape cigarillo
Sweet Leaf - by Vurve, Sweetly vanilla and a strong true cigar flavor.
 Icee Lychee - another generous restock
REMIX Month 2017 / Unicorn Vapors 'Revenge' - a stunning Forrest mix combo
Quik - by Wayne - very nice Nesquik - I prefer it fresh, off the shake

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## KUDU (24/2/18)

Today I will use (Cly) flavours. Will try a Yellow Pear & Sancho with some nic. (made trial bathes (10ml) last week, didn't came out to bad)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (24/2/18)

Made a lot for a few people plus me. 

Dinner lady clone - small restock for me

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1884263/Choffee (480ml and 200ml for 2 mates)

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2165003/Straight+vanilla+custard

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2167611/Prickly+icy

@Vino1718 ’s XTC

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (24/2/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Banged a few new ones out, and a few restocks
> 
> Morning Glory - a generous restock...
> Holy Holy Custard - I tweaked the INW Creme Brulee down to 1.5%
> ...


How do you post the name of the recipe as the link like that? Can I do it on my phone or PC only?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718 (24/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> How do you post the name of the recipe as the link like that? Can I do it on my phone or PC only?



In the reply box, next to the "A" (Font Family) there is chain/link button. You select the word then click on link and paste/add the url in there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> How do you post the name of the recipe as the link like that? Can I do it on my phone or PC only?



Defenitely not from Tapatalk - it can be done from the PC as explained above


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (24/2/18)

So I gave in :

Icee lychee (no ws23 or polar blast to see if it's them or the recipe that gives the taste of soggy cardboard)

Icee watermelon (Will add ws23 or polar blast pending results of above)

Arctic Apple ( no koolada and dropped the sweetener to 1% )

Strawberry custard using @Paul33 custard base mentioned above

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (24/2/18)

Got some tfa elderberry on the way to use on Monday

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Strontium (24/2/18)

Chocolate mint fudge

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2233463/Chocolate+mint+fudge

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (25/2/18)

Got a small mixing session in yesterday - 2 smaller 2-flavor mixes I came across here in the forum (guava & cactus, and vanilla). Also mixed Boss Reserve Clone for the first time.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (25/2/18)

Ah - today is like Christmas. When I came back from my December/January holiday break in SA, I was very disappointed in myself. I had somehow left out some of the concentrates that I wanted to order for specific recipes that I wanted to mix. This morning I discovered another recipe that I was missing concentrates for, but I somehow recalled seeing the concentrate somewhere. Upon investigation, I found the concentrate and realized that I have at least one order from BLCKVapour that I did not capture on my spreadsheet. Now to check all my physical stock against my spreadsheet to see what other concentrates I might discover.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Vaporator00 (26/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Made a lot for a few people plus me.
> 
> Dinner lady clone - small restock for me
> 
> ...



Heyo Paul


Keen to try your Prickly+Icy. CAn i sub Koolada for the menthol? And should I do it at the same % ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (26/2/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Banged a few new ones out, and a few restocks
> Roobarb & Custard - right up my alley... tagging @Andre


Love that one, posted it here. But, I love Rhubarb Brûlée more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/2/18)

Andre said:


> Love that one, posted it here. But, I love Rhubarb Brûlée more!


Yes, I made your Rhubarb Brulee and love it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (26/2/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Heyo Paul
> 
> 
> Keen to try your Prickly+Icy. CAn i sub Koolada for the menthol? And should I do it at the same % ?


Of course you can sub. It’s also lekker without any cooling agent. 

Try it at 1% and see, maybe you like it colder than me and want to add more.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vaporator00 (26/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Of course you can sub. It’s also lekker without any cooling agent.
> 
> Try it at 1% and see, maybe you like it colder than me and want to add more.



Steep recommended?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/2/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Steep recommended?



Knowing @Paul33 30 days

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (26/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Knowing @Paul33 30 days


Steep time for @Smoke_A_Llama is 30days. 

@Vaporator00 youre good to go after a day or 2.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Steep time for @Smoke_A_Llama is 30days.
> 
> @Vaporator00 youre good to go after a day or 2.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (26/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


>

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/2/18)

Paul33 said:


>

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (27/2/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Vaporator00 (27/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 124030


What will you be concocting with that then?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (27/2/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> What will you be concocting with that then?


I want to give the “red pill clone” a whirl. 

Just waiting for a restock of concentrates to get here from Cape Town tomorrow then I can mix like a mad chemist tomorrow evening.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (27/2/18)

I haven’t forgotten you @Darth Vaper 

As soon as this is mixed up I’ll get in touch and get some juices to you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (27/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> I haven’t forgotten you @Darth Vaper
> 
> As soon as this is mixed up I’ll get in touch and get some juices to you



All good, thanks @Paul33. I can be a patient man. The only problem is that the expectations just keep growing that much higher ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/2/18)

Darth Vaper said:


> All good, thanks @Paul33. I can be a patient man. The only problem is that the expectations just keep growing that much higher ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No pressure

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/2/18)

@Darth Vaper look look!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (28/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> @Darth Vaper look look!!!
> 
> View attachment 124135


Licking my lips at the sight of that!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Armed (28/2/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Banged a few new ones out, and a few restocks
> 
> Morning Glory - a generous restock...
> Holy Holy Custard - I tweaked the INW Creme Brulee down to 1.5%
> ...


Hi @Rude Rudi on ur icee lychee what steep time do u recommend?
This is going to be my first diy ever..
Wish me luck!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Armed (28/2/18)

Ok I see 3 days.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KUDU (28/2/18)

Hello to you all.
What make/tipe of Lemon must I add to my mix to "pop" the flavours in my juice and @ what % thanx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/2/18)

KUDU said:


> Hello to you all.
> What make/tipe of Lemon must I add to my mix to "pop" the flavours in my juice and @ what % thanx


What recipe do you want to add it to to make pop?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KUDU (28/2/18)

Sancho. It is a recipy E Liquid Recipy calc. A mix with pinapple and peach

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/2/18)

KUDU said:


> Sancho. It is a recipy E Liquid Recipy calc. A mix with pinapple and peach


Never tried it but I’m a fan of juicy lemon so if you keen on trying some lemon in there give it a go at 0.5%-1% and see what happens!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/2/18)

Darth Vaper said:


> Licking my lips at the sight of that!


Just mixed it up. Smells really good.

Will rewick and sample tomorrow after work. 

Definitely smells good. I think it’s the elderberry giving it that something else.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (28/2/18)

@Darth Vaper

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (1/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> @Darth Vaper
> 
> View attachment 124215


Damnit @Paul33, now i have fomo setting in!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/3/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Damnit @Paul33, now i have fomo setting in!



My bad @Vaporator00 

Hopefully it tastes lekker then you can make it too and be fomo-free

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/3/18)

Mixed Tangerine Creamsicle this morning. Off the bat - the orange/tangerine is a bit muted for my taste. Maybe it needs a bit of a steep.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb (1/3/18)

Honey Dewwey - not sure this is a keeper for me, will give it a few days, and if it still isn't shining, will mint it up
Green Tea Kit Kat - concentration faltered for a second, added too much Sugar Cookie, but there are worse things in life, has potential though.
Chai Green Tea - the Green Tea (applicable above too) is a really subtle flavour, I think I like, especially for my driving vape.
Cherry Menthol - as advertised
Icee Watermelon - see Icy Cold
The second Recipe attached here - I renamed it as RFM (reallyeffing minty), can't wait to get sick now
Icy Cold - this and Icee Watermelon might just be sleeper hits. Probably not EDVs, but Every Other Day Vapes.

Mixed everything @ max VG with VG based Nicotine (even though it degrades so much quicker in VG than PG), so some of the flavour is muted, will def need to up the percentages on the Green Tea vapes. Almost finished my 100ml nic in one session.

Mixed some Simple Sugar Cookie the other day at 70/30 VG/PG, but halved the %'s. Will have to mix again soon as this has become my go to, but feel like tinkering a bit. At the lower %'s it is just screaming for some good chocolate to round it out(might try the left over White Chocolate from the Green Tea Kit Kat).

Also have Dinner Lady on the todo list.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (1/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Mixed Tangerine Creamsicle this morning. Off the bat - the orange/tangerine is a bit muted for my taste. Maybe it needs a bit of a steep.


Add around 0.5 % of INW Orange Shisha to make the citrus pop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/3/18)

Andre said:


> Add around 0.5 % of INW Orange Shisha to make the citrus pop.



Cool - I'll do that 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Cool - I'll do that
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



@Andre / though I had it, but not. Added to my shopping list. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (1/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Just mixed it up. Smells really good.
> 
> Will rewick and sample tomorrow after work.
> 
> Definitely smells good. I think it’s the elderberry giving it that something else.


Can't wait to hear about this!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (1/3/18)

Third day in a row TCG will be coming to my office
Added this and this to the to mix list, as well as more nicotine. Also loving the 100ml chubbies from BLCK, dark for "icy", clear for regular. 

I'd forgotten how much fun trying out new recipes could be.

This post is still relevant to the thread because if TCG arrives in time, it will be mixed today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Patrick (1/3/18)

@craigb that Green Tea Kit Kat is a subtle, lovely flavour. I prefer it with the FW White Chocolate and the tea does tend to fade. So, I hit it hard after Day 3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (1/3/18)

Patrick said:


> @craigb that Green Tea Kit Kat is a subtle, lovely flavour. I prefer it with the FW White Chocolate and the tea does tend to fade. So, I hit it hard after Day 3.


It is a wonderful flavour hey! Looking forward to exploring it a bit more.
I'm actually enjoying the TFA white chocolate thus far - but it is a bit early still. Will give the FW a try though, for sure!

Thanks for the fade warning - will be hitting from today then, just to be sure, and depending how it goes, maybe I'll make smaller batches then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Armed (2/3/18)

Hi guys, first ever diy mixing session for me. Made up:
Sinful Dragon http://tjek.nu/r/jTYJ this is not bad as SNV
Icee lychee by @Rude Rudi awaiting steep
CAP Harvestberry by @Raindance not to my taste, will let it steep.
Bombies Nanacream 
Terrorbird (not good as SNV)
& 6% Tigers Blood. 
Not too sure how to add the links yet. But all can be found at e-liquid-recipes.com

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raindance (2/3/18)

Armed said:


> Hi guys, first ever diy mixing session for me. Made up:
> Sinful Dragon http://tjek.nu/r/jTYJ this is not bad as SNV
> Icee lychee by @Rude Rudi awaiting steep
> CAP Harvestberry by @Raindance not to my taste, will let it steep.
> ...


Hi @Armed, berry flavors do not change much with steeping, they can however be enhanced with some menthol and possibly a bit of sweetener if need be. Just add slowly, little bits (just a drop to ten mill) at a time .

Good luck further and keep us posted.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (2/3/18)

Keen to try this
Can I sub another watermelon for this?
Only one I have is FA Red Summer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/3/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Keen to try this
> Can I sub another watermelon for this?
> Only one I have is FA Red Summer


Perhaps @Andre can advise.

My input is that the PUR Watermelon has a very different flavour profile and probably, after LA, the best, realistic watermelon around.
If you only have FA Red Summer, use it at around 3%

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (2/3/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Keen to try this
> Can I sub another watermelon for this?
> Only one I have is FA Red Summer





Rude Rudi said:


> Perhaps @Andre can advise.
> 
> My input is that the PUR Watermelon has a very different flavour profile and probably, after LA, the best, realistic watermelon around.
> If you only have FA Red Summer, use it at around 3%


I agree with @Rude Rudi.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (2/3/18)

Andre said:


> I agree with @Rude Rudi.



@Andre , is there a steep time involved or can I SNV?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marek_710 (2/3/18)

Hi Gents and the mixing ladies on here, i must say i'm quite keen to become part of the awsesome mixing family over here.

So my first mix went down last night  well first non "1 shot" mix 
Thanks to @Clouds4Days for the epic deal on a hole bunch of concentrates and the extra bottles you beast! 
Shot @Cor and @KZOR for the starter recipes. Cant wait to get home and do a young test run on them

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/3/18)

Marek_710 said:


> Hi Gents and the mixing ladies on here, i must say i'm quite keen to become part of the awsesome mixing family over here.
> 
> So my first mix went down last night  well first non "1 shot" mix
> Thanks to @Clouds4Days for the epic deal on a hole bunch of concentrates and the extra bottles you beast!
> ...



Awesome stuff bud. Happy Mixing brother.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/3/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> @Andre , is there a steep time involved or can I SNV?


Should be good to go after a vigorous shake and settling for a few hours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (2/3/18)

@Marek_710 , Lets see how deep the rabbit hole goes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (2/3/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> @Marek_710 , Lets see how deep the rabbit hole goes!



apparently you can mix that hole

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2213284/Thru the rabbits hole V 3 BEST ONE

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (2/3/18)

vicTor said:


> apparently you can mix that hole
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2213284/Thru the rabbits hole V 3 BEST ONE


I see no carrot at the end of that one, so it's not the bottom yet, but it actually looks good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (2/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I see no carrot at the end of that one, so it's not the bottom yet, but it actually looks good!



ha ha ha, just having some fun

the PG alone in that recipe will torture me !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (2/3/18)

vicTor said:


> apparently you can mix that hole
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2213284/Thru the rabbits hole V 3 BEST ONE


Very tempted to mix that!.... But alas, Rule 1 made an appearance

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (2/3/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Very tempted to mix that!.... But alas, Rule 1 made an appearance



repeat Rule 1 for us master @Vaporator00 ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (2/3/18)

vicTor said:


> repeat Rule 1 for us master @Vaporator00 ?


Sir, yes Sir
There will ALWAYS be at least ONE concentrate of a mix...(to paraphrase )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (2/3/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Sir, yes Sir
> There will ALWAYS be at least ONE concentrate of a mix...(to paraphrase )



...lol 

keep on mixing !!!

what have you got on the cards ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (3/3/18)

vicTor said:


> ...lol
> 
> keep on mixing !!!
> 
> what have you got on the cards ?


Still searching...looking for something with a good Grapefruit hit, like Emissary's Tempestus (which I think is super fantastic )

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (3/3/18)

So today was experiment day....

Using diyordies lemon lime recipe

V1= straight copy
V2 = added some dragonfruit
V3 = inspiration from another recipe using mangosteen and a lick of sweetener

May the best one win 

Raspberry Ice Cream didn't take the optional sweetener addition (35/65)

And the one im looking quite forward to HIC vanilla lime cheesecake (35/65)... did double the percentages due to my very challenged taste buds 

Also tried another ice cream using berry cereal

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## veecee (3/3/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Still searching...looking for something with a good Grapefruit hit, like Emissary's Tempestus (which I think is super fantastic )


I mixed up a cap pink lemonade, with clyro grapefruit, clyro litchi, and clyrocool. Was delicious!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## veecee (3/3/18)

Oh, I chose to add grapefruit cos the pink lemonade isnt too great on its own, only slightly better with litchi. 

Ever since @Jengz let me try his elements pink lemonade, and I recognised a strong bitter citrus note, I was inspired to try pink leminade and grapefruit! 

Was so good

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (3/3/18)

veecee said:


> Oh, I chose to add grapefruit cos the pink lemonade isnt too great on its own, only slightly better with litchi.
> 
> Ever since @Jengz let me try his elements pink lemonade, and I recognised a strong bitter citrus note, I was inspired to try pink leminade and grapefruit!
> 
> ...


My all time favourite juice that is still to be beaten IMO

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (3/3/18)

veecee said:


> I mixed up a cap pink lemonade, with clyro grapefruit, clyro litchi, and clyrocool. Was delicious!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


I seem to have a bad run with clyro concentrates, mixed a basic citrus mix a couple months and it's still perfumey today. Pink Lemonade is next on my to mix list though!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (4/3/18)

Tweaked the XTC recipe a bit to see if I can get it more to my liking. Will post if it turns out decently!

Don’t get me wrong, it’s good as is, but that’s the fun of DIY, we can change it to our own tastes

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Tweaked the XTC recipe a bit to see if I can get it more to my liking. Will post if it turns out decently!
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, it’s good as is, but that’s the fun of DIY, we can change it to our own tastes



@Paul33 - looking forward to hear what tweaking you have done. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Paul33 - looking forward to hear what tweaking you have done.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I’m looking forward to seeing if my tweaking is good

This is as much as I’m comfortable to share right now:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> I’m looking forward to seeing if my tweaking is good
> 
> This is as much as I’m comfortable to share right now:
> 
> View attachment 124600



Careful with that mix - the metals seems a bit high 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (4/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Careful with that mix - the metals seems a bit high
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/3/18)

Today's mix: Fantastic

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/32883#fantastic_a_fantasia_remix_by_dazcole

Suppose to be a remix of a Fanta Orange, but to me it tastes more like naartjie. I love citrus and this one is a win for me right of the bat


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (4/3/18)

A Sunday afternoon quicky:

*SMK*
CLY Watermelon @ 2.5%
CAP Supersweet @ 0.3%
Koolada @ 0.25%

SNV after 7 minutes in the Sonic Cleaner.

Not to shabby, room for improvement but that would be fixing what is not exactly broken and totally acceptable as is.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (4/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Paul33 - looking forward to hear what tweaking you have done.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Did a sneaky taste test and after a few hours it wasn’t bad. Gonna leave it for a day or 2 and give it a real thorough testing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Did a sneaky taste test and after a few hours it wasn’t bad. Gonna leave it for a day or 2 and give it a real thorough testing.



You are a vape teaser mate - still interested to know what tweaking 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (4/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> You are a vape teaser mate - still interested to know what tweaking
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone




I wasn’t really getting good flavour out of the original even on different setup, coils, cotton, watts etc etc blah blah.

I’ve dropped quite a bit of flavour out cause I had the thought that perhaps there was too much in there.

Dropped the dragonfruit completely, reduces the berrymix from 4% down to 2% and the menthol got reduced from 2% to 1%. Litchi remained at 7%.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> I wasn’t really getting good flavour out of the original even on different setup, coils, cotton, watts etc etc blah blah.
> 
> I’ve dropped quite a bit of flavour out cause I had the thought that perhaps there was too much in there.
> 
> Dropped the dragonfruit completely, reduces the berrymix from 4% down to 2% and the menthol got reduced from 2% to 1%. Litchi remained at 7%.



Thanks for sharing mate. If I change anything, I would maybe drop the menthol slightly - maybe just by 0.5%. The rest however suits my vaping. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (4/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Thanks for sharing mate. If I change anything, I would maybe drop the menthol slightly - maybe just by 0.5%. The rest however suits my vaping.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


That’s what I love about DIY, can tweak and change to suit our own unique style of vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/3/18)

Had to get another mix in for today. I have been wanting for a while to do a mix with a guava profile - so along came LGBT. More than just guava, but the guava tone that comes through is of a slight green guava (defenitely more tart than sweet). Another winner for today.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (4/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Had to get another mix in for today. I have been wanting for a while to do a mix with a guava profile - so along came LGBT. More than just guava, but the guava tone that comes through is of a slight green guava (defenitely more tart than sweet). Another winner for today.


Sounds like something I'd wanna have a go at. One question though... what exactly is TFA Smooth ?
I have an idea but I'd like confirmation?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/3/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Sounds like something I'd wanna have a go at. One question though... what exactly is TFA Smooth ?
> I have an idea but I'd like confirmation?



It is supposed to "smooth out" harsh notes in your mix. I have not tried to experiment with it - it just happened to be in this recipe that I mixed. I'm sure one of the more experienced mixers will be able to explain in more detail. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> It is supposed to "smooth out" harsh notes in your mix. I have not tried to experiment with it - it just happened to be in this recipe that I mixed. I'm sure one of the more experienced mixers will be able to explain in more detail.
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



The best explanation is by Wayne here, in essence:

“The best way to use this tool is when you want a more "blended" flavor. So say you have a blueberry banana smoothie recipe where you can completely tell the differences between all the flavors, but you want those ingredients to taste more if they were one flavor. Adding MTS VW or TFA Smooth will help you out a bit. It's akin to throwing all your ingredients into a blender rather than layering them in.”

BUT, “These are definitely for more advanced mixers and honestly, you can do without them.“

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (4/3/18)

Thanks @RenaldoRheeder ,@Rude Rudi

Asking because my diy tends to have a slight "rough edge" to it and was wondering if Smooth was the answer. Looks like I'll have to do some more research then 

Any recommendations?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/3/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Thanks @RenaldoRheeder ,@Rude Rudi
> 
> Asking because my diy tends to have a slight "rough edge" to it and was wondering if Smooth was the answer. Looks like I'll have to do some more research then
> 
> Any recommendations?



Rough edge for me has 2 solutions;

Mix proper, known recipes, using the listed ingredients. Recipes by know/renowned mixers are well balanced, formulated and tested.

Steep. Steeping is key in DIY no matter what bull you read on Google. Steeping juice will generally smooth out harsh edges as this is its purpose - to meld all the various flavours with the base ingredients. If you are not steeping to the reccomeded steep times, your juice may be harsh.

Also have a look at @RichJB DIY Primer

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Had to get another mix in for today. I have been wanting for a while to do a mix with a guava profile - so along came LGBT. More than just guava, but the guava tone that comes through is of a slight green guava (defenitely more tart than sweet). Another winner for today.


Nice on its own , nice with some WS23 in as well, but good on its own. I had the first part neat and busy with the second part cold.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (4/3/18)

As many of my pills in random order to se if it would shock my system back into operation, no go but quite a buzz!! Still going to have to see the neurologist tomorrow though, let's keep those accounts coming ne supposed medical aid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> As many of my pills in random order to se if it would shock my system back into operation, no go but quite a buzz!! Still going to have to see the neurologist tomorrow though, let's keep those accounts coming ne supposed medical aid.


Good luck!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (5/3/18)

Tsup Vape Naysh - in this episode we talk about Folkart's Boss Reserve Remix & Wayne's new Quik. Hope ya'll enjoy.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## craigb (5/3/18)

Patrick said:


> @craigb that Green Tea Kit Kat is a subtle, lovely flavour. I prefer it with the FW White Chocolate and the tea does tend to fade. So, I hit it hard after Day 3.


What is the FW white chocolate like?

Granted,I overdid the sugar cookie and the mix is max vg,but the TFA white chocolate seems less prominent than it should at 4.5%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/3/18)

A good mixing week, making some new ones after a small culling session...

The NEW Pistachio RY4-U - I cant believe I have never made this classic...looonnnggg steep ahead!
Apple Buttah - A restock of this fantastic combo
Mother of Dragons' Milk - Made 100mls of this simple and very tasty classic by ID10-T - 
ExclusiveGirl's Pear Jelly Bean #mixinvixens - a wonderful Pear jelly baby!
Strawberry Kiwi Banana ( Live Mixing ) - "This is a strawberry kiwi banana recipe that's based around authentic fruits, and not a candy profile" by Wayne
Coop's Kiwi Bourbon - A restock of this addictive juice!
Awwww Sheeeeiiiit! - A very good RY4 custard/bakery combo
drunk3n_pe4rs - Boozy pears...you cant go wrong!
LUSH - A new one by Folkart = a strawberry tart with a pistachio, graham crust
Tootsee Roll - a brilliant use of JF Sweet strawberry
Strawberry Crunch Custard - A new recipe which got loads of likes and shows huge potential! - 
Sweet Strawberry Cream - restock of this CheebaSteeba classic!
Triple C's - Another classic which requires a looonnnggg steep!
Butterscotch Cupcake - A sweet fluffy vanilla cupcake with a thick butterscotch cream cheese icing then drizzled in butterscotch
Lime Longing (A Longing Remix) - A slight variation on ID10T's longing using Florida Key Lime
ExclusiveGirl's Blueberry Cheesecake Ice Cream - cheesecake ice cream with a ribbon of thick blueberry sauce and fresh blueberries mixed in
Cardinal - Yes, another restock...
Murky Daughters - restock of me own!
Icee Apple - Ditto!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (6/3/18)

My word, @Rude Rudi - i admire you

What quantities do you typically mix up?

How on earth do you vape all that ?

I am sure in a weeks time there will be a similar list of newly mixed juices

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/3/18)

Silver said:


> My word, @Rude Rudi - i admire you
> 
> What quantities do you typically mix up?
> 
> ...



I now mostly do 30mls and if I like it, I make a larger batch, ie Cardinal - I now do 100mls at a time as I rip through it...
I, like @RichJB rotate my juice continually so I will vape 10-15 different juices throughout the day. I will dedicate a mod/RBA to tobacco type vapes, one for fruity and one for bakeries. So, I take 3 or so mods to work, etc and rotate juices and mods continuously....

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (6/3/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> I now mostly do 30mls and if I like it, I make a larger batch, ie Cardinal - I now do 100mls at a time as I rip through it...
> I, like @RichJB rotate my juice continually so I will vape 10-15 different juices throughout the day. I will dedicate a mod/RBA to tobacco type vapes, one for fruity and one for bakeries. So, I take 3 or so mods to work, etc and rotate juices and mods continuously....



Thats amazing
I also rotate - but nowhere near that many
I have about 5 devices usually on the go and each has a different juice. Three or four of them are locked down with the same juice though.

I need to widen my "on the go juice repertoire"
Thanks for the inspiration @Rude Rudi - and for the wonderful recipes as always

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Patrick (6/3/18)

craigb said:


> What is the FW white chocolate like?
> 
> Granted,I overdid the sugar cookie and the mix is max vg,but the TFA white chocolate seems less prominent than it should at 4.5%



I prefer the FW version. It's heavier and the chocolate shines more. Also at 4.5%

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (6/3/18)

Total of 570ml of juice brewed today:

All day vapes: Chocmint shake
Ice cream nuts n stuff
Choc creme brulee
Chilled red berries
Snickerdoodle

Some G Milk

And an "adaption" (ie rule No.1) of a strawberry cereal

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (6/3/18)

Strontium said:


> Mixed Fruit Fiesta
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/share/2545cefa-c4c5-4ceb-a20e-e557d5054b19
> 
> A chilled mango, guava and orange party.


Got around to my bottle, mixed on 10 January 2018, at last. Left out the sweetener (as suggested), but added 0.5 % of FA Arctic Menthol - I like cold. It is great. Cool enough (without any menthol taste), it fills the mouth - both in texture and aroma, it is bright and has just the right amount of fruity acidity. No one fruit dominates. Awesomely crafted. Thank you for the recipe @Strontium. Please post the recipe in this thread.

Chilly Willy is next in line to be tasted.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (6/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Total of 570ml of juice brewed today:
> 
> All day vapes: Chocmint shake
> Ice cream nuts n stuff
> ...


Chilled red berries

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (6/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Chilled red berries



A quick shnoz test gives the impression of sweet red halls lozenge... got a good feeling about it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (6/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> A quick shnoz test gives the impression of sweet red halls lozenge... got a good feeling about it


Shnoz tests scare me. 

I’ve had plenty juices that passed the shnoz test and rapidly went down the drain after tasting...

Hopefully your shnoz is awesomerer than mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Braki (6/3/18)

First DIY done.

Strawberry & Banana
Banana Custard Cake
Raspberry Hazelnut Scone

I'm definitely going to build arms with this DIY.
And note self: don't watch TV while mixing 









Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (6/3/18)

Mixed XTC (again) but minus the menthol completely and used ws23 at 1.5% instead. 

I think menthol doesn’t agree with me. 

No matter what % I use it at it’s all I can taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (6/3/18)

Braki said:


> First DIY done.
> 
> Strawberry & Banana
> Banana Custard Cake
> ...


Welcome to the DIY world. Such a fun (sometimes frustrating) place

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Braki (6/3/18)

For how long must I shake these juices? My arms can't shake no more 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (6/3/18)

Braki said:


> For how long must I shake these juices? My arms can't shake no more
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


Mine I just shake for 30 seconds. 

The most important part is the steep dance afterwards.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (6/3/18)

Braki said:


> For how long must I shake these juices? My arms can't shake no more
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk



A good 2 minute shake is all I do

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Braki (6/3/18)

Thanks guys. I've been shaking for 10 mins... Noob alert.

Putting them in the cupboard to do their thing. Do you just leave them or shake them once a day? 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (6/3/18)

Braki said:


> Thanks guys. I've been shaking for 10 mins... Noob alert.
> 
> Putting them in the cupboard to do their thing. Do you just leave them or shake them once a day?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


Just leave them. You can shake them once a day, it will definitely help. But when your collection grows to 30/40/50+ bottles that will be time consuming. Just give it a good shake before you test them again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (6/3/18)

Andre said:


> Got around to my bottle, mixed on 10 January 2018, at last. Left out the sweetener (as suggested), but added 0.5 % of FA Arctic Menthol - I like cold. It is great. Cool enough (without any menthol taste), it fills the mouth - both in texture and aroma, it is bright and has just the right amount of fruity acidity. No one fruit dominates. Awesomely crafted. Thank you for the recipe @Strontium. Please post the recipe in this thread.
> 
> Chilly Willy is next in line to be tasted.



Wow, thanks for the kind words, I must admit I am kinda proud of that recipe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor (6/3/18)

Not today did a good mix of my soon to be adv i hope lol......i did edit the recipe a bit.

I really really like this juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (7/3/18)

Got some mixing done today and restock of staples.

*Cookie Dough Caramel & Butterscotch Light Tabaco*
https://diyordievaping.com/2017/08/10/tweaked-obsidian-cookie-dough-ry4-diy-e-liquid-recipes/

*Caramel Malted Milk*
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/78933#milk_plus_by_bonzai_vapors_remixmonth_by_enyawreklaw

*Strawberry Malted Milk
https://diyordievaping.com/2018/02/19/quik-strawberry-malted-milk-diy-e-liquid-recipe/

Green Tea Kit Kat
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/17404

Dazcole's Dinner Lady Remix V2, so much better than the v1 SO MUCH.
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/80590*

*Icee Watermelon (ecigssa)*
Loving this simple mix ! wrecked a 30ml today lol

*Strawvana (ecigssa)*
Epic Raspberry & Strawberry vanilla swirl ice cream

*Strawberry Cheesecake*
My face SB Cheesecake, cant remember where I got the recipe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/3/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> *Dazcole's Dinner Lady Remix V2, so much better than the v1 SO MUCH.
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/80590*
> 
> *Icee Watermelon (ecigssa)*
> Loving this simple mix ! wrecked a 30ml today lol



These I need to try @Hallucinated_!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (8/3/18)

XTC mixed this time with the sweetener to test.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (8/3/18)

Oh and some Guava Cactus for a mate

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Oh and some Guava Cactus for a mate



This cactus has me so intrigued

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> This cactus has me so intrigued


Make it!! It’s awesome!!!

Lekker with menthol or ws23 as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (8/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> This cactus has me so intrigued



Cactus is a must have Concentrate, it is very versatile. 
It gives a good mouthfeel, slight sweetness, slighty tart and makes a Vape “juicy”.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Make it!! It’s awesome!!!
> 
> Lekker with menthol or ws23 as well



After having to dump about 80% of my juices from the passed month (Something went really wrong with the Nic....either too potent or made my juice taste bitter and nauseating) diy and me aren't seeing eye to eye, got a different brand from Blck so here's holding thumbs

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> After having to dump about 80% of my juices from the passed month (Something went really wrong with the Nic....either too potent or made my juice taste bitter and nauseating) diy and me aren't seeing eye to eye, got a different brand from Blck so here's holding thumbs


What Nic was it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> What Nic was it?


Scrawny gecko 36mg pg , never left the fridge unless it was being used and decanted into black chubby rilla bottles, swirled and shaken before being used as well... chalking it up to bad luck and possibility over shaking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/3/18)

Strontium said:


> Cactus is a must have Concentrate, it is very versatile.
> It gives a good mouthfeel, slight sweetness, slighty tart and makes a Vape “juicy”.


And if you take it too far you get Grack, but some will disagree

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Braki (8/3/18)

My mixes for tonight
Ry4 Double, DangerZone, Night Shift, Nutty Anna, Lazy Breakfast and a something with your coffee.






Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Braki (8/3/18)

O my word the Night Shift has a great taste right after mix and shake. Going to try the others tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (9/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Scrawny gecko 36mg pg , never left the fridge unless it was being used and decanted into black chubby rilla bottles, swirled and shaken before being used as well... chalking it up to bad luck and possibility over shaking


That is bad luck!

I’ve used scrawny for ages now and mine lives in the cupboard and I’ve never had an issue. 

I do only mix at 1mg though 

But I mix for a late at 8 mg and he’s fine as well. 

Maybe it’s just you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (9/3/18)

Braki said:


> O my word the Night Shift has a great taste right after mix and shake. Going to try the others tomorrow.


will bring you same la dark bean to ad at 1%

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (10/3/18)

Mixed the last week a couple and experimented as usual:

Two 50 ml batches of Solus for friends.This just get better and better with steeping.
Made a test sample of Solus with 0.5% FW Blood Orange. See if some more citrusy spiciness can add to the party.

Some Icee Lychee of course. No mixing session is complete without it.
Been using it as a base with other fruit as well.
- Lychee Mango ~ Added 4% Cap Sweet Mango and 1% TFA Mango
- Lychee Guava ~ Added 5% Cap Sweet Guava
Both came out very well.

Some Cherry Cola as included in the FA Cola descriptions.
4% FA Cola (Usa Pleasure)
2% FA Black Cherry
1% TFA Koolada
Snozzle test approve. Will see tomorrow.

Made some Prickly Icy. Lovely in the BB. Will become a regular. And glad @Paul33 got a proper name for it. Paul's Guava did not sound too appetizing.

A colleague was looking for a candy mix. In particular he is looking for a Black Cherry Licorice. So got some 27 bears and 27 fishes to play with.
Started off with Wayne's Swedish Fishes and made some adjustments:
- Added 2% Black Cherry instead of the Strawberry
- Replaced 27 Fishes with 27 Bears (OMG this stuff smells just like gummy bears) and added @Rude Rudi 's Lychee instead of the strawberry, all in the name of science.

Also made Sugar Cookies and Cream a while back. Nice recipe but not wow. Definitely going to experiment with some strawberries or chocolate to add something to the plain cream.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/3/18)

Adephi said:


> Paul's Guava did not sound too appetizing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/3/18)

Prickly ice VM subbed VM menthol in place of TFA menthol at same %

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (10/3/18)

I thought I had ordered a 30ml guava, but no, I retain my status of village idiot and found I ordered a 30ml Cactus instead. So I will be on the hunt for cactus recipes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (10/3/18)

Adephi said:


> Mixed the last week a couple and experimented as usual:
> 
> Two 50 ml batches of Solus for friends.This just get better and better with steeping.
> Made a test sample of Solus with 0.5% FW Blood Orange. See if some more citrusy spiciness can add to the party.
> ...



yup, Paul's guava not good at all ...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (10/3/18)

vicTor said:


> yup, Paul's guava not good at all ...lol


My guava is awesome thank you very much!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Andre (11/3/18)

Mixed up a few ecigssa members' recipes to try:

Green Jelly Thingy by @rogue zombie 
Pink Bull by @Patrick 
Limui Jelly by @Rude Rudi
Strawberry Sour by @Waine
Blue Raspberry Lemonade by @Patrick

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (11/3/18)

Andre said:


> Strawberry Sour by @Waine


ooo sounds nice will give it a try today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (11/3/18)

It's been a while since I posted here.
Tonight's mix
Strawberry almond cheesecake thing:
2% cc sweet strawberry
2% tfa strawberry
2% inw Shisha strawberry
3% tfa cheesecake graman crust
2.5% cap sweet cream
1% fa Vieana cream
2% tfa custard
2.5% fa almond

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/90523
Thought 8% glazed doughnut might be high but i like it.

Work in progress 
Fa treramiso 2.5%
Fa catilina cream 1%
Cb coconut 1%
Fw hazelnut 2.5%
Inw custard 1%
After 3days it turned out good just a bit of a acidic note that i dont want really want to give fa coconut a go in this one but it will have to wait.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (12/3/18)

I just mixed up another batch of MrBurgundy's St Louie [sic] Butter Cake. The first lot vanished rather quickly. FW Yellow Cake, gotta love it. This is rich, sweet and decadent. I omitted the Cap Super Sweet second time around. He notes that he didn't really want to sweeten it that much but felt he had to stay true to the profile of what is a very sweet bakery.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/3/18)

Friep said:


> Work in progress
> Fa treramiso 2.5%
> Fa catilina cream 1%
> Cb coconut 1%
> ...



You must be a very brave man to use Tiramisu at 2.5%...The average usage on ATF is 0.8%, with most using below 0.5% and even as low as 0.1%.

The "acidic" note could be from the 2 main high usage flavours you deployed here. I would recommend that you drop the Hazelnut to around 1 to 1.5% and the Tiramisu all the way to 0.5%. For a true coconut, perhaps try FA Coconut (Coco) at 1.5% or FLV Sweet Coconut, also at 1.5%. You can also try FLV Macaroon at around 2% for a coconut type biscuit vibe. Then, up the custard a tad, perhaps to 2% as it may just be too low to rear its head. And finally, a bit of vanilla will assist greatly = maybe INW Shisha Vanilla at 1%.

Both Hazelnut and Tiramisu requires a good steep, so give it AT LEAST one week in order for them to settle nicely...

Just my 2c...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (12/3/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> You must be a very brave man to use Tiramisu at 2.5%...The average usage on ATF is 0.8%, with most using below 0.5% and even as low as 0.1%.
> 
> The "acidic" note could be from the 2 main high usage flavours you deployed here. I would recommend that you drop the Hazelnut to around 1 to 1.5% and the Tiramisu all the way to 0.5%. For a true coconut, perhaps try FA Coconut (Coco) at 1.5% or FLV Sweet Coconut, also at 1.5%. You can also try FLV Macaroon at around 2% for a coconut type biscuit vibe. Then, up the custard a tad, perhaps to 2% as it may just be too low to rear its head. And finally, a bit of vanilla will assist greatly = maybe INW Shisha Vanilla at 1%.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this will definitely make some adjustments on v2 the profile i am going for is a bit dry considering to leave out the custard and the catilina cream and rather go for some fresh cream. Just need to get some fa coconut think it's the missing coconut for what i am aiming for.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vino1718 (12/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> After having to dump about 80% of my juices from the passed month (Something went really wrong with the Nic....either too potent or made my juice taste bitter and nauseating) diy and me aren't seeing eye to eye, got a different brand from Blck so here's holding thumbs



What mg did you mix it at? When I had it it was potent(peppery) at 3mg so dropped to 1.5-2mg. Wont buy it again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vino1718 (12/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> XTC mixed this time with the sweetener to test.



How is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (12/3/18)

Kind regards .


Vino1718 said:


> What mg did you mix it at? When I had it it was potent(peppery) at 3mg so dropped to 1.5-2mg. Wont buy it again.



Was at 3mg , the batch I mixed at 2mg afterwards was better but when I had to order again Blck was temporarily out of stock so I got gold nic instead (yet to try any from that batch though)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (12/3/18)

Adephi said:


> Mixed the last week a couple and experimented as usual:
> 
> Two 50 ml batches of Solus for friends.This just get better and better with steeping.
> Made a test sample of Solus with 0.5% FW Blood Orange. See if some more citrusy spiciness can add to the party.
> ...


Honestly think that recipe should be renamed to cream with a hint of cookie, with the amount of creams in it lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (12/3/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Honestly think that recipe should be renamed to cream with a hint of cookie, with the amount of creams in it lol


Funny enough the cookie comes through very strong. Not a lot of cream in the vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (12/3/18)

Adephi said:


> Funny enough the cookie comes through very strong. Not a lot of cream in the vape.


Your right, that is funny ! good on ya chap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marek_710 (13/3/18)

My friend said talking to me while i DIY is like trying to talking to a wizard mixing his potions

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (13/3/18)

So, what do you guys use for concentrate usage tracking?.... Found myself sitting with an empty bottle in hand halfway through a recipe

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Andre (13/3/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> So, what do you guys use for concentrate usage tracking?.... Found myself sitting with an empty bottle in hand halfway through a recipe


Juice calculator keeps track for you. http://diyjuicecalculator.com/

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/3/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> So, what do you guys use for concentrate usage tracking?.... Found myself sitting with an empty bottle in hand halfway through a recipe



I use the e liquid recipe app that also keeps track... just wish it would track the base liquids

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (13/3/18)

Cool, I'll give them both a try and see which works for me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (13/3/18)

The great thing about Juice Calculator is that it gives you alarm levels. So you can have it notify you if you get to, say, 3ml left of a flavour. You set the alarm level you want. 

Another very useful function is the View Current Inventory function. It lists the flavours in ascending order, starting with what you have the least of left. So every time I do a Cart, I open that function just to anticipate flavours that are close to alarm levels.

The only problem with these functions is that they require very diligent use of the Make Recipe function, which subtracts the amount you used in the mix from your stock. If you mix a 100ml containing five flavours and forget to Make Recipe, and you then can't remember the recipe you mixed later, you are stuffed and your stock levels will be unreliable so you will have to manually check.

The other aspect is that you have to update. Every time you get DIY mail, add the amounts to your calculator. I forgot once which now means I have 20ml of FA Grapefruit, a flavour I'm not likely to use up in a hurry. I forgot to add it to the calc when I bought it the first time, bought it again after checking my Ingredients list and not seeing it listed, and now I sit with two full bottles. Bummer but it's the punishment for being slack in my admin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Huffapuff (13/3/18)

RichJB said:


> The great thing about Juice Calculator is that it gives you alarm levels. So you can have it notify you if you get to, say, 3ml left of a flavour. You set the alarm level you want.
> 
> Another very useful function is the View Current Inventory function. It lists the flavours in ascending order, starting with what you have the least of left. So every time I do a Cart, I open that function just to anticipate flavours that are close to alarm levels.
> 
> ...


Here's a great use for FA Grapefruit :
Red Sunrise by Shaner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/3/18)

Vino1718 said:


> How is it?


Enjoying it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (13/3/18)

Today I mixed:

Absolutely NOTHING cause rule 1 bit me in the backside...

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB (13/3/18)

I busked a creamsicle with the three FA oranges and LB Cream. Coz it has a fat bottom and no top note to distract from that zesty orangey goodness. And I want to use up Orange and Tanger before they go vrot. I feel like I'm really pushing the innovation envelope here.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/3/18)

Okay so lemon lime v2 tastes like ... a mojito, ahh the wonders of DIY

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Okay so lemon lime v2 tastes like ... a mojito, ahh the wonders of DIY


At least it’s vapable!!!!

I’ve missed the mark on many an occasion!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth Vaper (13/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Enjoying it


You've been waay too hush about this... still tweaking & perfecting?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> At least it’s vapable!!!!
> 
> I’ve missed the mark on many an occasion!!!



Semi... not a fan of bitterness ... just need to get through one more week so the new nic batch can be tested... on the bright side... I've dropped my consumption down to 3ml a day

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (13/3/18)

Darth Vaper said:


> You've been waay too hush about this... still tweaking & perfecting?


No not at all, just ran out of dragonfruit. 

Gonna mix some hopefully in the next day or so and then we good to go!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/3/18)

Darth Vaper said:


> You've been waay too hush about this... still tweaking & perfecting?


Plus I ran out of bottles cause my son likes to use them for whatever 7 year olds use 10, 30, 50 and 100ml bottles for

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/3/18)

85ml of XTC got mixed cause I’m awesome and ran out of TFA Dragonfruit AND I ran out of VG

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (14/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> 85ml of XTC got mixed cause I’m awesome and ran out of TFA Dragonfruit AND I ran out of VG


Also had to place an emergency order with my dealer today. CAP Van Custard, Koolada and Soho. As well as VG. Tomorrow its that time again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (14/3/18)

Adephi said:


> Also had to place an emergency order with my dealer today. CAP Van Custard, Koolada and Soho. As well as VG. Tomorrow its that time again.



hi @Adephi I know you utilize the Soho in a recipe but have you ever tried it as a stand alone ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (14/3/18)

vicTor said:


> hi @Adephi I know you utilize the Soho in a recipe but have you ever tried it as a stand alone ?


Yes I did. And I gave a toot for a mate to try. Hence why 10ml concentrate does not last more than a month. Have to make 50ml for 3 other people tomorrow as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/3/18)

Vino1718 said:


> How is it?


I mixed another 20ml sampler of your Morpheus but I dropped the Elderberry down to 1%. At 4% it was STRONG for me. I’m hoping the 1% will bring that jammy taste and texture without killing it (for me of course, taste being so subjective)

Menthol also upped to 2% cause I like it chhiiiillllyyyyyy.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vino1718 (14/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> I mixed another 20ml sampler of your Morpheus but I dropped the Elderberry down to 1%. At 4% it was STRONG for me. I’m hoping the 1% will bring that jammy taste and texture without killing it (for me of course, taste being so subjective)
> 
> Menthol also upped to 2% cause I like it chhiiiillllyyyyyy.



Yeah the 4% was a bit too much. I'd say 1-1.5% should be enough.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (14/3/18)

Adephi said:


> Yes I did. And I gave a toot for a mate to try. Hence why 10ml concentrate does not last more than a month. Have to make 50ml for 3 other people tomorrow as well.



I agree, I just love the stuff !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (14/3/18)

a remix of pauls ry4 (@Braki sal dit vir 12 ure mix dit so 4 weke sal more reg wees vir jou )
ry4 double 5%
caramel 2%
tfa vbic 2%

same ones
strawbery sour
tfa sour 4%
strawberry ripe 4%
strawberry tfa 7%
and my

sour apple
cap double apple 7%
tfa green aplle 6%
cap super sweet 1%
sour flavor tfa 3%

and my
chocolate milk .cant taste the milk but it is dam fine
tfa double chocolate 5%
tfa vanilla swirl 3%
cap vanilla ccusterd 1%
tfa cotton candy 1.5%
sweetner anny 1%

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/3/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> remix of pauls ry4



This sounds good!! Sweet, but good!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (14/3/18)

@Moerse Rooikat

Is there a steep involved with your sours or can I SnV?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (14/3/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> @Moerse Rooikat
> 
> Is there a steep involved with your sours or can I SnV?


nope just a good mix. 
i do give it 30min on the mixer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki (14/3/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> a remix of pauls ry4 (@Braki sal dit vir 12 ure mix dit so 4 weke sal more reg wees vir jou )
> ry4 double 5%
> caramel 2%
> tfa vbic 2%
> ...


You were very busy tonight  Dankie baie!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## franshorn (15/3/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> a remix of pauls ry4 (@Braki sal dit vir 12 ure mix dit so 4 weke sal more reg wees vir jou )
> ry4 double 5%
> caramel 2%
> tfa vbic 2%
> ...



Don't you find TFA Sour kills your coils very fast? I love one of the recipes from Vape Con last year. Manzana Loca, but it has Sour @ 5%. I only get through about 15ml of juice and the coil is gone.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (15/3/18)

franshorn said:


> Don't you find TFA Sour kills your coils very fast? I love one of the recipes from Vape Con last year. Manzana Loca, but it has Sour @ 5%. I only get through about 15ml of juice and the coil is gone.


i don,t mind that for me to re wick take 2 minutes. i swap juice every tank very seldom that i vape 2 tanks of the same juice after each ather.
sour and that diy jam monster dam coil killers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Braki (15/3/18)

My mix for today:

@Moerse Rooikat Chocolate Milk

*Coffee - 10ml to test first*
Cappuccino V2 2%
Chocolate Glazed Donut (CAP) 3%
Whipped Cream (CAP) 1%
Bavarian Cream (CAP) 2%

*Coffee Mad - 10ml to test first*
Dark Bean Coffee (TFA) 1.5%
Sweetner (TFA) 1%
VBIC (TFA) 3%
Hazelnut (FA) 1.5%

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/3/18)

Braki said:


> Cappuccino V2 2%
> Chocolate Glazed Donut (CAP) 3%



I do cappuccino 8% and choc glazed 2%. Yummy yum yum.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (15/3/18)

Vino1718 said:


> Yeah the 4% was a bit too much. I'd say 1-1.5% should be enough.


Gave it a sniff test and it smells good. 

Was thinking that it might need a 0.25% super sweet added like in the xtc but we shall see on Saturday. 

I’ve decided to give it a few days to settle then I’ll rewick at work early Saturday morning and give a good testing there.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (16/3/18)

yesterday, ADV's

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (16/3/18)

Vino1718 said:


> How is it?


how long steep on this xtc thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/3/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> how long steep on this xtc thing



You can vape as you mix mate 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (16/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> You can vape as you mix mate
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


good i will give it 5 min in the mixxer thanks 
ps love the reborn to bits

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

vicTor said:


> yesterday, ADV's
> 
> View attachment 126168


Let me know if you taste a difference between prime and scrawny!

P.s. the 2 bottles on the right are puurrttyyy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Gave it a sniff test and it smells good.
> 
> Was thinking that it might need a 0.25% super sweet added like in the xtc but we shall see on Saturday.
> 
> I’ve decided to give it a few days to settle then I’ll rewick at work early Saturday morning and give a good testing there.


So some feedback so far after a few puffs is the lower elderberry is MUCH better. Much. 

I still think a teeny bit of super sweet might be good in here, I find the elderberry a bit bitter. But that might just be me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (17/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Let me know if you taste a difference between prime and scrawny!
> 
> P.s. the 2 bottles on the right are puurrttyyy



howzit will let you know on the nic, these are first mixes with the Prime, so let's see (big price difference though)

as for the pretty ones on the right, will have to start making 200 or 500ml bottles as my lazy buddies driving me nuts for this Paul's stuff, can't keep up

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

vicTor said:


> (big price difference though)



I'm going to give the 48mg/ml Gold Nic a go next time. price is inbetween the two.

plus its higher nic so i'll use less per mix

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Braki (17/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> I do cappuccino 8% and choc glazed 2%. Yummy yum yum.


Awesome. Going to amend my recipe then. Giving it time to sit in the dark corner of the closet. So will test when it comes out. But trust your recommendation

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki (17/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> You can vape as you mix mate
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


O this sounds like my kinda mixing. My patience with the steeping is not very good

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

Braki said:


> Awesome. Going to amend my recipe then. Giving it time to sit in the dark corner of the closet. So will test when it comes out. But trust your recommendation


I make a litre per month for a mate.

it cant be that bad then

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Braki (17/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> I make a litre per month for a mate.
> 
> it cant be that bad then


Ok I need bigger bottles!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Braki (17/3/18)

Whats the recipe for the flu juice please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (17/3/18)

Braki said:


> Whats the recipe for the flu juice please?


tfa strawberry ripe 8%
artic mental think tfa 5%
look on the spread sheet number 1 on there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

Braki said:


> Ok I need bigger bottles!


I use the bottles that the Vg and PG come in.

I order say 4 x 500ml VG instead of a 2lt because then I have perfect size bottles to make bigger batches in

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Braki (17/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> I use the bottles that the Vg and PG come in.
> 
> I order say 4 x 500ml VG instead of a 2lt because then I have perfect size bottles to make bigger batches in


See now this is why I like you guys so much. Way to clever!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

Braki said:


> See now this is why I like you guys so much. Way to clever!


its the little tricks you pick up along the way that makes it that much easier!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

The menu for lazy one shot mixing just now:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Braki (17/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> The menu for lazy one shot mixing just now:
> 
> View attachment 126250


Looks interesting. Is there a coffee mix in there? Or something with chocolate?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

Braki said:


> Looks interesting. Is there a coffee mix in there? Or something with chocolate?


No coffee and no chocolate @Braki 

There’s the following:

Baked pear dessert (my bestest)
Strawberry shortcake
Peanut butter and jelly
Cinnamon glazed pastry awesomeness

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (17/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> The menu for lazy one shot mixing just now:
> 
> View attachment 126250



what percentage PG would be in these dude ?

not sure if it has it on the label

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (17/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> its the little tricks you pick up along the way that makes it that much easier!


Yip I do the same - have a 500ml bottle of Peppermint Crisp and 1L of Strawberry Cream on Ice 

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

vicTor said:


> what percentage PG would be in these dude ?
> 
> not sure if it has it on the label


At 17.5% concentrate there would be 17.5% PG for you if you mix at max VG

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

And I’m done. Took all of 5 mns to mix. 

I also stole the labels off the concentrates (sorry @BigGuy ) and re homed them onto my mixed juice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> And I’m done. Took all of 5 mns to mix.
> 
> I also stole the labels off the concentrates (sorry @BigGuy ) and re homed them onto my mixed juice.
> 
> View attachment 126252


The one bottle has less on purpose as it’s mixed at 20% for a mate who LOVES his peanut butter vapes!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (17/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> At 17.5% concentrate there would be 17.5% PG for you if you mix at max VG



quite heavy 



thanks dude, enjoy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

vicTor said:


> quite heavy
> 
> 
> 
> thanks dude, enjoy


I can send you some to test if you want?? 

Worth a shot to see if you react?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Braki (17/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> The one bottle has less on purpose as it’s mixed at 20% for a mate who LOVES his peanut butter vapes!!


Noob question: What does it mean "mixed at 20%" ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

Braki said:


> Noob question: What does it mean "mixed at 20%" ?


If you making 100ml use 20ml of concentrate. 

If you making 50ml for example use 10ml of concentrate.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> If you making 100ml use 20ml of concentrate.
> 
> If you making 50ml for example use 10ml of concentrate.


Did that make sense?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

Maybe this will help:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (17/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> I can send you some to test if you want??
> 
> Worth a shot to see if you react?



firstly, duh ! saw you mention the percentage in the other thread

nice offer dude, but don't worry at this time, i'm sorted with your recipes for now (will pm you)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Braki (17/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Did that make sense?


Yes Thank you. I currently set my flavours to 1% so basically you just increase your flavor %'s.

My rabbit hole just got deeper and darker

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

vicTor said:


> firstly, duh ! saw you mention the percentage in the other thread
> 
> nice offer dude, but don't worry at this time, i'm sorted with your recipes for now (will pm you)


Anytime, just shout.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

Braki said:


> Yes Thank you. I currently set my flavours to 1% so basically you just increase your flavor %'s.
> 
> My rabbit hole just got deeper and darker


Exactly. 

Just add the one concentrate to the recipe calculator and make the % to whatever you want to mix at and it’ll work out the rest for you. 

Easy peasy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

I do think I’m sold on these one shots. 

My wife asked if there was a problem cause mixing was so quick 

And they smell sooooooo gooooooood...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (17/3/18)

mixing for the family tonight 
blue Rasberry slushy
arctic winter 1%
cap raspberry 4%
tfa raspberry sweet 4%
kohala 1%
cap blue raspberry cotton candy concentrate 5%

blck Rasberry sluchcee 
arctic winter 1%
cap raspberry 4%
tfa raspberry sweet 4%
kohala 1%
tfa black cherry 5%

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Braki (17/3/18)

Secret Stash
Sweet Cream (TFA) 2%
Vanilla Custard V2 (CAP) 5%
Vanilla Swirl (TFA) 1%

RY4 Berry Crunch
RY4 Double (TFA) 5%
Berry Crunch (TFA) 10%

CrunchNutz
Berry Crunch (TFA) 6%
Peanut Butter (TFA) 4%
Sweet Cream (TFA) 2%

And the Coffee of the other night just adjusted the %'s

PS: Don't ask where I got the recipes. I can't remember  Find them put them in my recipe thing and forget to make notes.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (18/3/18)

Braki said:


> Secret Stash
> Sweet Cream (TFA) 2%
> Vanilla Custard V2 (CAP) 5%
> Vanilla Swirl (TFA) 1%



That sounds yum!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TheV (18/3/18)

My first mix in many months:





Boss Reserve Clone
I mixed it at 50|50 and it is lovely as a SnV

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (18/3/18)

TheV said:


> My first mix in many months:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rule #1 for me, I don’t have milk and honey

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## TheV (18/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Rule #1 for me, I don’t have milk and honey


Story of our lives here I think!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/3/18)

TheV said:


> Story of our lives here I think!


Agreed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (18/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Rule #1 for me, I don’t have milk and honey



Five drops of milk and two drops honey for every 10ml of pg

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/3/18)

Choffee - small restock

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (18/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Choffee - small restock




gonna do this one bro thanks !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Nice, what's on the menu ??


So just for you @Smoke_A_Llama i present you with:

Dirty Custnut - custard and zeppola in the forefront and Ry4 in the background making it awesome. 

I forgot about so it’s been steeping since 10/2/18 and the only problem with it so far is that I only made 10ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/3/18)

vicTor said:


> gonna do this one bro thanks !!


Give it a few weeks to schmoosh together nicely!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (18/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> So just for you @Smoke_A_Llama i present you with:
> 
> Dirty Custnut - custard and zeppola in the forefront and Ry4 in the background making it awesome.
> 
> I forgot about so it’s been steeping since 10/2/18 and the only problem with it so far is that I only made 10ml



Wtf is zepolla ? Sounds like a type of infection in an unwanted place..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (18/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Wtf is zepolla ? Sounds like a type of infection in an unwanted place..


they make creams for those infections you might/might not have dude

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (18/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Wtf is zepolla ?



It’s fried dough and it’s sooooo good

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Braki (18/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> That sounds yum!!!


Will let you know how it comes out. Going to test it tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (18/3/18)

@Paul33 .... take the plunge with the chilled red berries one shot .... its nom nom

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (18/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> View attachment 126321
> @Paul33 .... take the plunge with the chilled red berries one shot .... its nom nom


What are the red berries in there? Not cherry I hope

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (19/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> What are the red berries in there? Not cherry I hope


Eish.... I'd say closest taste will be a red halls sweet at half the breeze

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki (19/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> That sounds yum!!!


Tried some. O my hat. It's soooo yummy. Worth making big bottles

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (21/3/18)

*HIC's Orange Tic Tac (inner)*


> 2.50% Mad Fruit (FA)
> 1.00% Mandarin (FA)
> 3.00% Orange (FA)


_Mixed @ 50|50 0mg_

My oh my, this is not going to last long at all!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/3/18)

TheV said:


> *HIC's Orange Tic Tac (inner)*
> 
> _Mixed @ 50|50 0mg_
> 
> My oh my, this is not going to last long at all!



Rule 1 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (21/3/18)

TheV said:


> *HIC's Orange Tic Tac (inner)*
> 
> _Mixed @ 50|50 0mg_
> 
> My oh my, this is not going to last long at all!


Rule 1 here as well, but going onto my list for next months purchases.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (22/3/18)

Butter Cake with fig and pistachios


> 1.75% Butter Cream (CAP)
> 1.50% Butterscotch Ripple (FW)
> 1.50% Fig (FA)
> 1.00% Pistachio (FA)
> ...


_Mixed @ 50|50 0mg_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (22/3/18)

TheV said:


> Butter Cake with fig and pistachios
> 
> _Mixed @ 50|50 0mg_


Sounds yum! How does it taste?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (22/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Sounds yum! How does it taste?


Pretty great! I was concerned that it might be a bit sweet considering the ingredients but its actually just right for me.
The fig and pistachio both bring something very interesting to the table. Definitely not your usual juice.
I do think it will improve with a bit of a steep though so I'll try and not demolish the bottle in a day. (no promises)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (22/3/18)

TheV said:


> Pretty great! I was concerned that it might be a bit sweet considering the ingredients but its actually just right for me.
> The fig and pistachio both bring something very interesting to the table. Definitely not your usual juice.
> I do think it will improve with a bit of a steep though so I'll try and not demolish the bottle in a day. (no promises)


Hahaha! I think that is testament to a good juice!

"How does it taste after steeping?"

"No idea, it's never made it that far."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TheV (22/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! I think that is testament to a good juice!
> 
> "How does it taste after steeping?"
> 
> "No idea, it's never made it that far."


Yeah. I got into a situation where I had 60+ bottles of juice steeping and couldn't mix for months.
By the time I got to try some of the juice it did not taste good.
I ended up dumping all the juice and starting over 
Now I'm trying to only have 3 juices in rotation:
1x ADV juice
1x DIY juice
1x Commercial juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (22/3/18)

Yellow Cake, Fig, Butterscotch Ripple and folkart is a combination that I'm liking already. 

But like @TheV, I have to limit how much I mix now. So I'll try it in a month or so. Toooo many juices steeping again already, even after not mixing for three months.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (22/3/18)

I have about 10 versions of the same juice in my DIY collection... And that's it!

Although, I did manage to mix up some single flavour tasters last night which is an incredible feat for me!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (22/3/18)

Stosta said:


> I have about 10 versions of the same juice in my DIY collection... And that's it!
> 
> Although, I did manage to mix up some single flavour tasters last night which is an incredible feat for me!


What juice would that be?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/3/18)

TheV said:


> Pretty great! I was concerned that it might be a bit sweet considering the ingredients but its actually just right for me.
> The fig and pistachio both bring something very interesting to the table. Definitely not your usual juice.
> I do think it will improve with a bit of a steep though so I'll try and not demolish the bottle in a day. (no promises)



Since our tastes differs a bit, I think I must start booking samples. It sounds Devine however. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki (22/3/18)

Finally got my mixing done

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV (22/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Since our tastes differs a bit, I think I must start booking samples. It sounds Devine however.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I'll gladly make you some samples. Just let me know what you want

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/3/18)

Braki said:


> Finally got my mixing done


What you got going on there?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Braki (22/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> What you got going on there?


Some of the recipes I found on e-liquid and some on the forum.
Cherry Menthol
Cocktail V1
Banana Chocdonut
Bronuts
Just Cheesecake
Foggs The Final Descent
Foggs A Grand Escape

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie (23/3/18)

I mixed up some good stuff last night, for a change, instead of my "great ideas" that has me vaping CRAP this week.

NCV Burst
Hardwicks Easy and Pie
Murky Daughters
Restock of Jam Monster Remix
Restock of Soho @ 12%

All in big quantities, so I will be having a gooooood month coming.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (23/3/18)

rogue zombie said:


> I mixed up some good stuff last night, for a change, instead of my "great ideas" that has me vaping CRAP this week.
> 
> NCV Burst
> Hardwicks Easy and Pie
> ...



Still loved your Bruised Berry Ice @rogue zombie 
Its now finished
Last few mls over the past few days had a far less intense wicks bubblegum taste and i liked it a lot
(That bottle was mixed on 25Dec17)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (23/3/18)

rogue zombie said:


> I mixed up some good stuff last night, for a change, instead of my "great ideas" that has me vaping CRAP this week.
> 
> NCV Burst
> Hardwicks Easy and Pie
> ...


I quite like the Jam Monster. Interestingly, I see the recipe you link to has RF Strawberry, but the original remix has RF Strawberry *SC*?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (23/3/18)

Andre said:


> I quite like the Jam Monster. Interestingly, I see the recipe you link to has RF Strawberry, but the original remix has RF Strawberry *SC*?


is it not the same thing?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (23/3/18)

rogue zombie said:


> I mixed up some good stuff last night, for a change, instead of my "great ideas" that has me vaping CRAP this week.
> 
> NCV Burst
> Hardwicks Easy and Pie
> ...



that Soho rocks right ?

love love it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (23/3/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> is it not the same thing?


No, as I understand the SC (super concentrate) is PG based and, obviously, more concentrated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (23/3/18)

vicTor said:


> that Soho rocks right ?
> 
> love love it


Agree with you on this one. Busy with Soho in the Kayfun as we speak, going to have to restock as I am really liking it, and it is a easy mix, exactly what I need at this stage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/3/18)

@Silver So glad you like it 
I have made a rather nice Pineapple, Orange, Mango Menthol. So far im loving it, but I want to vape it more before I post it. To make sure it really is indeed nice.

@Andre Ya I make it with SC Strawb, which is Super Concentrate. Didn't notice that link was different. I love the stuff. Prefer it to the OG, which is more Toasty and buttery. This recipe I can vape for long periods. The OG, I couldn't vape it for long, despite enjoying it.

@vicTor yip, 12% Soho is exactly what I wanted out of an RY4 type juice. None of those overbearing notes I get from TFA RY4

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (23/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Agree with you on this one. Busy with Soho in the Kayfun as we speak, going to have to restock as I am really liking it, and it is a easy mix, exactly what I need at this stage.



and Blck are out of stock for a week or so !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (23/3/18)

vicTor said:


> and Blck are out of stock for a week or so !


I'll swim rivers and climb mountains to get some! This is really such a nice tasting juice, it's unbelievable

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/3/18)

vicTor said:


> and Blck are out of stock for a week or so !


What is this soho you speak of? FA soho?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> What is this soho you speak of? FA soho?


Yes, I think it is FA, mixed as one @ 12%, I'm actually enjoying it, soft taste, not overpowering at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (23/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> What is this soho you speak of? FA soho?



yes sir !

https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/just-landed/products/soho-concentrate-fa?variant=36604778638

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (23/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Yes, I think it is FA, mixed as one @ 12%, I'm actually enjoying it, soft taste, not overpowering at all.


https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/search?q=Soho

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/search?q=Soho


That's the one, really light and tasty with a sweetness that is just right.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (23/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> That's the one, really light and tasty with a sweetness that is just right.


 Got a woody taste from my mix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Got a woody taste from my mix


Eina, I'm loving it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (23/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Eina, I'm loving it.



It's actually not bad, rather unique

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (23/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> It's actually not bad, rather unique


I've gone through about 30 mls in 3 days, which must mean I'm loving it. Going to get my mixing on, my son can assist and make some more, just hope I have enough for another bottle until I can order some more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (23/3/18)

If you like Soho, check out the Beginner Blending Round 2 recipes. All had to use Soho and there are some bangers in there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (23/3/18)

RichJB said:


> If you like Soho, check out the Beginner Blending Round 2 recipes. All had to use Soho and there are some bangers in there.


Thanks for the info, I will definately have a look and maybe make a couple of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (23/3/18)

Rip Harambe and Dirty Foster are both good. Although looking at them again now, I may try some others too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (23/3/18)

Easy as pie - 100ml done and sitting 

Thanks @method1

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (23/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Easy as pie - 100ml done and sitting
> 
> Thanks @method1



want to try Rodeo !!

did your Choffee last night dude, better be good ! ...lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/3/18)

vicTor said:


> did your Choffee last night dude, better be good ! ...lol



No pressure

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/3/18)

@Rude Rudi I take it Murky Daughters is a dripper-only juice? Seeing how dark it is... a wick killer?

I only use drippers, but I just want to know if my wife can Vape it in her AIO?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/3/18)

rogue zombie said:


> @Rude Rudi I take it Murky Daughters is a dripper-only juice? Seeing how dark it is... a wick killer?
> 
> I only use drippers, but I just want to know if my wife can Vape it in her AIO?



Mmmm...I only drip, so not sure... Give it a go, perhaps change to 1 60/40?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (24/3/18)

Some interesting names and ingredients today:

Dragon Fire & Fairies, with Absinthe, Cinnamon Red Hot, Dragonfruit, Cake Batter....
Fiestas and Fiascos by Concrete River, now that I have Yakima Hops at last.
Alpine Drops, with Horehound and Elderflower....
Southerner by Kopel, tobacco with some Lovage Root...
200 ml of Guitari, @Patrick's creation - one and only ADV for HRH.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/3/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Mmmm...I only drip, so not sure... Give it a go, perhaps change to 1 60/40?



Cool thanks. I'll do that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (24/3/18)

I’m tired now...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (24/3/18)

Nice @Paul33 
15 bottles
Good number, hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (24/3/18)

Silver said:


> Nice @Paul33
> 15 bottles
> Good number, hehe


It’s what happens when you have lazy friends

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (24/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> I’m tired now...
> 
> View attachment 126884



What on earth is in that 5l drum bottle 

Paul's ry4?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (24/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> What on earth is in that 5l drum bottle
> 
> Paul's ry4?


It’s a liter of choffee for a mate

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (24/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> I’m tired now...
> 
> View attachment 126884



yoh !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (24/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> It’s a liter of choffee for a mate



10 bottles of concentrates .. now that is an adv mix for sure

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (24/3/18)

vicTor said:


> yoh !


Agreed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (24/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> 10 bottles of concentrates .. now that is an adv mix for sure


He’s been vaping it for 6 months solidly, won’t even try anything else.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (24/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> He’s been vaping it for 6 months solidly, won’t even try anything else.



Might just find it's way with one or two one shots when I decide to restock ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (24/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Agreed



no wonder blck had no stock left of nothing

and i thought I was going large on my 100ml Choffee mix, obviously not, your mix size must be testament to its goodness

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/3/18)

Banged our a few new mixes

St. Louie Butter Cake “Decadent, fresh-baked Gooey Butter Cake straight from gam-gam's oven.”
Gemini Vapors Koi [#Remix] "Tropical Melon with a Coconut Exhale"
Nanaberry Custard very similar to Strawnana but without the 5 week steep!
Eat Your Tart Out! A minted blueberry tart from the DOD WORLD MIXERS 2
Caramel Custard Crisp A Rich Creamy Caramel vape with a slight cookie finish. 
Passion Downunder - A light tropical pudding with passion fruit and a hint of starfruit
Cool Men`s Custard this a a fantastic custard - can’t wait for the steep
Donkey Kong's Secret - another Beginner Blender recipes entrant which got very good reviews
Icee Orange - a new big batch of this baby...
And yes, another batch of Cardinal...this stuff is sublime...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (24/3/18)

Love your mixing sessions @Rude Rudi 
Always get excited just looking at them!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (24/3/18)

That Caramel Custard Crisp looks good, thanks for the share Rudi. St Louie Butter Cake has quickly become one of my faves. If you want a decadent bakery, this is it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (24/3/18)

vicTor said:


> no wonder blck had no stock left of nothing
> 
> and i thought I was going large on my 100ml Choffee mix, obviously not, your mix size must be testament to its goodness


I hope so!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (24/3/18)

Andre said:


> Some interesting names and ingredients today:
> 
> Dragon Fire & Fairies, with Absinthe, Cinnamon Red Hot, Dragonfruit, Cake Batter....
> Fiestas and Fiascos by Concrete River, now that I have Yakima Hops at last.
> ...


What's Lovage Root supposed to be like? Is it a more pipey tobacco?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (24/3/18)

Lovage is not a tobacco, it's a "green but not vegetal" additive. Concrete's application notes on Lovage:



> This does some really interesting things to green notes in fruits and fruit-like concentrates. INW Rhubarb is my personal favorite. It definitely gives the green, astringent note there some major depth and definition. At .5% Rhubarb and .25% Lovage it gives you something that tastes a whole lot like lightly cooked rhubarb. I tried this at .25% Lovage and 1% JF Honey Peach and it just pushed the green notes there into some really unpleasant territory. It doesn't add to the perfume aspect of the flavor but it does make the green notes a lot grassier and prominent. Tested with FA Raspberry, FW Huckleberry, and FA Blackcurrant and it does largely the same thing. It pushes fruits into a weird green area that is a little too realistic to underripe fruit to make it pleasant.
> 
> Citrus actually works surprisingly well, it seems to keep the brighter parts of those flavors while adding some volume and rounding off the harsher edges. Tested with FW Ruby Red Grapefruit, HS Green Orange, and FA Bergamot and the overall net effect was pretty damn positive. I'd say this deserves serious consideration as a citrus additive or alternative to Ethyl Maltol to make those harsher citruses more palatable.
> 
> I also had a tester of FLV Native Tobacco lying around and ended up with about .5% Lovage and 3% Native Tobacco. It definitely gives some added dimension to the Tobacco and pushes the entire thing into a denser but still leafier and more defined taste. Going further and adding in 2% FA Hypnotic Mist I got a really interesting, slightly sour, but still robust and defined tobacco mix.



So it's definitely Kopel territory.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/3/18)

Did some one shots today, still trying to get back into the diy, so this is the easy way out for me at this stage.


350 mls of juice with the minimum of effort.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (24/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Did some one shots today, still trying to get back into the diy, so this is the easy way out for me at this stage.
> View attachment 126907
> 
> 350 mls of juice with the minimum of effort.


Nice!!! One shots are for sure the way toward

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger (24/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Nice!!! One shots are for sure the way toward


It does not require a lot of searching and a lot of concentration, so it's the best for me at this stage. The juices I've made this way so far are all great, so let's hope it continues. But I'm happy that I have some diy under the belt again, and I don't have to buy again for quite some time

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (24/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> and I don't have to buy again for quite some time



This is the point hey!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> It does not require a lot of searching and a lot of concentration, so it's the best for me at this stage. The juices I've made this way so far are all great, so let's hope it continues. But I'm happy that I have some diy under the belt again, and I don't have to buy again for quite some time


Ditto!

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/3/18)

Great to see @Room Fogger 
Lots of juice!
And all the best to you - wishing you well

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (24/3/18)

LUSH


> 1.00% Cheesecake Graham Crust (TFA)
> 2.00% Juicy Strawberry (FA)
> 0.25% Pistachio (FA)
> 1.00% Strawberry Ripe (TFA)
> ...


_Mixed @ 50|50 0mg_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (24/3/18)

TheV said:


> LUSH
> 
> _Mixed @ 50|50 0mg_


That sounds yum dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (24/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> That sounds yum dude


It is pretty tasty indeed! It says 5 days steep... I don't think its gonna last that long

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (25/3/18)

my own 
kats milk
sour apple kat

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (25/3/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> my own
> kats milk
> sour apple kat


Kats milk sounds yum dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (25/3/18)

St Louie Butter Cake

I subbed the Powdered Sugar with Meringue and it’s an absolute banger. 
Rich, sweet, gooey, brilliant. 
5 Star recipe AND only 6% flavouring.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## rogue zombie (25/3/18)

Strontium said:


> St Louie Butter Cake
> 
> I subbed the Powdered Sugar with Meringue and it’s an absolute banger.
> Rich, sweet, gooey, brilliant.
> 5 Star recipe AND only 6% flavouring.



Awesome. I can make this then. 

I forgot to add the Powdered Sugar to my order which I received the other day

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## HapticSimian (25/3/18)

Don't know that this is necessarily the appropriate thread as I've not mixed anything yet, but FOMO just had me check out my first order of DIY goodies. So tomorrow evening it'll be me and my new scale, attempting to coax all the teeny bottles into mixes resembling Choffee & that Guava and Cactus from the seemingly crazy brain of @Paul33. There's some Goofy's Juice & a dragonfruit/strawberry/vanilla concoction also on the cards.

I'm unreasonably excited...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (25/3/18)

Huffapuff said:


> What's Lovage Root supposed to be like? Is it a more pipey tobacco?


The creator said: "FLV Lovage helps tame any dry notes and adds a moist pipe blend type finish.".

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (25/3/18)

HapticSimian said:


> Don't know that this is necessarily the appropriate thread as I've not mixed anything yet, but FOMO just had me check out my first order of DIY goodies. So tomorrow evening it'll be me and my new scale, attempting to coax all the teeny bottles into mixes resembling Choffee & that Guava and Cactus from the seemingly crazy brain of @Paul33. There's some Goofy's Juice & a dragonfruit/strawberry/vanilla concoction also on the cards.
> 
> I'm unreasonably excited...



...nothing more exciting than your first mixes bro, enjoy

you can do it !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki (25/3/18)

So seems like anything custard related makes me naar after a few vapes. Now to find something that has a slight undertone of custard not to waste the concentrates

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (25/3/18)

Braki said:


> So seems like anything custard related makes me naar after a few vapes. Now to find something that has a slight undertone of custard not to waste the concentrates



Had the same issue when I started DIY. Just let it steep. The custard mellows out and after 2 weeks its just a nice smooth and creamy vanilla vape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki (25/3/18)

Adephi said:


> Had the same issue when I started DIY. Just let it steep. The custard mellows out and after 2 weeks its just a nice smooth and creamy vanilla vape.


I will put it in the back of the cupboard and forget about it. Thank you. Will let you know when it comes out of its dark corner in a month. Hope it works. Actually like the taste.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (25/3/18)

Braki said:


> I will put it in the back of the cupboard and forget about it. Thank you. Will let you know when it comes out of its dark corner in a month. Hope it works. Actually like the taste.


Thats the thing about custards and creams and most desserts actually. They really need long steeps the shine. 

Try to mix some fruit vapes in the meantime to keep you busy while they mature.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (25/3/18)

Braki said:


> So seems like anything custard related makes me naar after a few vapes. Now to find something that has a slight undertone of custard not to waste the concentrates



Tfa custard??

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (25/3/18)

HapticSimian said:


> Don't know that this is necessarily the appropriate thread as I've not mixed anything yet, but FOMO just had me check out my first order of DIY goodies. So tomorrow evening it'll be me and my new scale, attempting to coax all the teeny bottles into mixes resembling Choffee & that Guava and Cactus from the seemingly crazy brain of @Paul33. There's some Goofy's Juice & a dragonfruit/strawberry/vanilla concoction also on the cards.
> 
> I'm unreasonably excited...


Good luck with everything!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (26/3/18)

Episode 6b is live - hope y'all enjoy!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Braki (26/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Tfa custard??


Yes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/3/18)

Braki said:


> Yes



May I suggest that you try INW Custard. It is (in my view) the best custard around. The flavour is superior to most, steeps in 3 to 5 days and used at half the % compared to the "other" custards. Its only rivals are Cap Vanilla Custard V1 and the new FA Custard Premium.

Do it...

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki (26/3/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> May I suggest that you try INW Custard. It is (in my view) the best custard around. The flavour is superior to most, steeps in 3 to 5 days and used at half the % compared to the "other" custards. Its only rivals are Cap Vanilla Custard V1 and the new FA Custard Premium.
> 
> Do it...


I get the INW on my next order. Need to place a order in any case. Thank you for the advice. Was hoping that nothing would make me feel sick. So hoping this will work.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (26/3/18)

I will have to mix up some 50/50 juice to work in my Mage GTA. I finally got the leaking sorted, it was an O-ring rather than my wicking. But this atty doesn't smaak higher VG at all, considering that there is 0.0001mm clearance between the chimney and the glass, and that it takes about three hours for juice to s-l-o-w-l-y seep down into the part of the tank that actually wets the wicks. So DIY ftw, having to look for a 50/50 commercial juice would be a pain. With DIY, I just set it on the calc and off I go.

Concrete is vaping 5% HS Blueberry, 5% Flv Yakima Hops in a pod and says it's "like vaping a dirty carpet in the best possible way".  So that's a pro tip for all you pod mavens.

Shout out again to St Louie Butter Cake. I would rate it on ATF but I'm not a subscriber. And I can't even leave a comment because I have to go through some convoluted guest account activation which is just too much hassle for a luddite like me. So, on the bizarrely slim chance that you're reading this, MrBurgundy, ya dun good on this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Lawrence A (26/3/18)

I've knocked out quite a few over the last couple of weeks.

*Apple buttah* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/11595 Tasted this and like it
*Blushing milk maid *https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/16304#blushing_milkmaid_by_ripstorm Still steeping
*Cactus Kiwi *http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/556516/Kactus Kiwi Tasted this and its ok
*Candew Milk* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/83314 My wife loves this
*Cloud City* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/68702#cloud_city_by_parkusmaximusiii I really like this
*Cool Men's Custard* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/92640 Still steeping
*Coop's Kiwi Bourbon* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/21614 Still steeping
*Crème de Orange *- ADV restock (nom nom nom) https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/27038
*Crooks and Creams* https://diyordievaping.com/tag/cookies-and-cream/ I don't particularly like it.
*Doug's Awesome Sauce *- ADV restock (nom nom nom) http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/754910/Doug's Awesome Sauce
*Drunken Pears *https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/32333 Still steeping
*Frosted Flakes *http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/410262/Frosted Flakes by Shroomy I like this
*Funfetti *https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/1110 Still steeping
*Goofy's Juice* http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1415693/Goofy's I like this
*Holy Holy Custard* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/88919 Still steeping
*Honeydewwey* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/3350#honeydewwey_a_boba_remix_by_enyawreklaw
*Laura's Lolly *I knocked this up whilst trying to show my sister how DIY works, so named it after her, and found it quite nice so thought I'd share.
Polar Blast FA 0,5%
Raspberry INW 1%
Strawberry Ripe TFA 3%
Strawberry Shisha INW 3%
Watermelon PUR 3,5%
I mixed at 70/30
*Milk and Sugar Cookies* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/10633 Still steeping
*Murky Daughters *https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/84053 I like this a lot
*Peace Pipe* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/28361#peace_pipe_by_pricey666 I like this
*The C-GOAT *(Sea Goat) https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/39659#the_c_goat_sea_goat_by_krucial I like this a lot
*Thick Coconut Iced Coffee *https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-beverage-recipes.t25792/page-11 Still steeping
*Zewb* http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2047867/ZEWB (ZOOB) leaked original recipe Still steeping

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Adephi (26/3/18)

Lawrence A said:


> I've knocked out quite a few over the last couple of weeks.
> 
> *Apple buttah* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/11595 Tasted this and like it
> *Blushing milk maid *https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/16304#blushing_milkmaid_by_ripstorm Still steeping
> ...



Some good ones there that I have tried.

Peace pipe was going to be my adv, but then Solus happened.

Kiwi bourbon and Cactus kiwi is awesome with a bit of cooling and both is at their best after 4 weeks steep.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki (26/3/18)

Anybody got some cheapish fruity recipes for me please? Everything I find has some or other expensive concentrate in


----------



## HapticSimian (26/3/18)

Braki said:


> Anybody got some cheapish fruity recipes for me please? Everything I find has some or other expensive concentrate in


I just finished mixing MY FIRST RECIPE EVER and if @Paul33's Guava (and cactus) tastes anything vaped like it does out of a freshly shaked bottle... oh, my...

Also please sympathise with my rookie mistake. Clicked when I sat down that I ordered 1l PG and 500ml VG... If that's the worst mistake I make through this initial DIY endeavour, I suppose I can live with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (26/3/18)

@Braki, Wayne's Strawberry Kiwi Banana is decent and FA are now R20-25 each. Can't get much cheaper than that and they are good flavours that will stand you in good stead for many other mixes. At 6% total flavouring (minus the Stevia), it's pretty economical as well. Don't worry about the Stevia, just use a touch of whatever sweetener you have or like. Or leave it out.

That's not a biggie, @HapticSimian, PG keeps forever so you will be able to use it up in due course. For standard 70/30 mixes, I've found that ordering in a 4:1 ratio (2l VG to 500ml PG) works out about right.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor (26/3/18)

HapticSimian said:


> I just finished mixing MY FIRST RECIPE EVER and if @Paul33's Guava (and cactus) tastes anything vaped like it does out of a freshly shaked bottle... oh, my...
> 
> Also please sympathise with my rookie mistake. Clicked when I sat down that I ordered 1l PG and 500ml VG... If that's the worst mistake I make through this initial DIY endeavour, I suppose I can live with it.



hi, funny enough this was my first ever mix as well

still vape some everyday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki (26/3/18)

RichJB said:


> @Braki, Wayne's Strawberry Kiwi Banana is decent and FA are now R20-25 each. Can't get much cheaper than that and they are good flavours that will stand you in good stead for many other mixes. At 6% total flavouring (minus the Stevia), it's pretty economical as well. Don't worry about the Stevia, just use a touch of whatever sweetener you have or like. Or leave it out.
> 
> That's not a biggie, @HapticSimian, PG keeps forever so you will be able to use it up in due course. For standard 70/30 mixes, I've found that ordering in a 4:1 ratio (2l VG to 500ml PG) works out about right.


Need some of the concentrates but it seems good. Thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (26/3/18)

Braki said:


> Need some of the concentrates but it seems good. Thank you



What fruits do you have currently?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (27/3/18)

Andre said:


> *To try:*
> 
> Strawberry Kiwi White Grape by Ilyaas, as recommended by @Room Fogger I think. I infer it is a remix of Trinity. Must be a local mixer, maybe a forum member?





Paul33 said:


> The trinity clone (strawberry kiwi white grape)(your number 1) @Andre smells super duper good.
> 
> Gonna test it out tomorrow morning.


As you said @Paul33, this Strawberry Kiwi White Grape (Trinity remix) by Ilyaas smells amazing. Tastes great too. I decreased the Marshmallow from 1.5 to 1.0 % for my taste buds. Awesome fruity vape.
Now we just have to find the forum name of Ilyaas to get him/her to post the recipe in our fruit recipe thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (27/3/18)

the v2 my way of that pill thingy
vm berrymix 3.5%
tfa elderberry 2%
cap sweet lychee 8%
vm menthol 1%
cap super sweet 0.25%
now for a re wick and proe

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (27/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> I'm going to give the 48mg/ml Gold Nic a go next time. price is inbetween the two.
> 
> plus its higher nic so i'll use less per mix



hi @Paul33 so just revisiting this Nic brands thing, since I mixed up the same recipe in 2 x 100ml bottles, each with a different brand of nic

it's early days still due to proper steeping but what in your experience should i be looking for when vaping from each bottle, will I even notice a difference ?

would one maybe be a smoother vape, maybe more throat hit, alter the taste slightly or simply just generally more enjoyable ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (28/3/18)

vicTor said:


> hi @Paul33 so just revisiting this Nic brands thing, since I mixed up the same recipe in 2 x 100ml bottles, each with a different brand of nic
> 
> it's early days still due to proper steeping but what in your experience should i be looking for when vaping from each bottle, will I even notice a difference ?
> 
> would one maybe be a smoother vape, maybe more throat hit, alter the taste slightly or simply just generally more enjoyable ?


To be honest I don’t taste a difference at all between the 2 but then again I mix at 1mg. 

I make 8mg for a mate and he hasn’t complained either!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bruwer Bachfischer (28/3/18)

Didn't actually mix it today but tasted it and wow, this is just a lekker juice. 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/423115
I did however sub the Flv Boysenberry with FA Lychee on my last mix.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777 (29/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Courier Guy showed up a day early with my goodies, so I mixed Kreeds Custard:
> 60/40 Pg Vg
> 3mg
> French Vanilla Cap 4.5%
> ...



Feels like this has progressed very well...then again, I haven't tasted half of the mixes and I'm already placing another order for more flavours.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/3/18)

TheV said:


> *HIC's Orange Tic Tac (inner)*
> 
> _Mixed @ 50|50 0mg_
> 
> My oh my, this is not going to last long at all!


@TheV Any reason you mixed this at 50/50? Was this the original ratio of the recipy and can it also be mixed at other ratios. Looks yum and I want to try it this weekend maybe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (29/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @TheV Any reason you mixed this at 50/50? Was this the original ratio of the recipy and can it also be mixed at other ratios. Looks yum and I want to try it this weekend maybe.


The recipe didn't mention a ratio but I see people have been mixing it at 60/40 or 70/30. I mixed it at 50/50 purely because I now mix everything at 50/50 
There is also an Outter and Complete recipe here

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/3/18)

TheV said:


> The recipe didn't mention a ratio but I see people have been mixing it at 60/40 or 70/30. I mixed it at 50/50 purely because I now mix everything at 50/50
> There is also an Outter and Complete recipe here


Thanks, I will see what I feel like regarding the ratio. Been thinking of going to 60/40 to see what it does for the flavour, especially with the tobacco mixes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/3/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> French Cafe - an adaption of another recipe but using the 3 prime DFS flavours. This one is a keeper...


First day of cool and rainy weather down here. Cracked open my bottle, mixed on 2 February 2018. A great juice, perfect for the weather. Sweet, but not clinging. So many layers, keeping one interested all the time. A keeper for sure @Rude Rudi. Please add to our relevant recipe thread.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Lawrence A (29/3/18)

I mixed up a few more last night.

S'Mores https://diyordievaping.com/2018/01/24/smores-diy-e-liquid-recipe/
Quick https://diyordievaping.com/2018/02/19/quik-strawberry-malted-milk-diy-e-liquid-recipe/
Leche De Coco http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1407277/Leche de Coco (Coconut Milk)
Clone of Sickboy MBYC http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/142712/Clone%20of%20Sicboy%20M.B.Y.C.%20%28adapted%29

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz (29/3/18)

I mixed up:

*# @Rude Rudi Icee Oranges (Nom nom nom)
--* Shisha orange
-- Cream Fresh
-- Black Ice
-- Super Sweet
*# Dr Who *
-- Pre blend Dr Who
-- Black Ice
-- Super Sweet
*# Shisha Strapple lemonade*
-- Strawberry Shisha
-- Fuji Apple
-- Lemonade
-- Sweet Strawberry
-- Super Sweet
-- Cream Fresh
-- Cactus
*# Deez Melonz*
-- Watermelon
-- Raspberry Shisha
-- Cactus
-- Black Ice
-- Super Sweet

Update:
tagging @Moerse Rooikat , The *Icee Oranges* and *Shisha Strapple lemonade *Is what I had with me when we met up.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Faheem777 (29/3/18)

Andre said:


> First day of cool and rainy weather down here. Cracked open my bottle, mixed on 2 February 2018. A great juice, perfect for the weather. Sweet, but not clinging. So many layers, keeping one interested all the time. A keeper for sure @Rude Rudi. Please add to our relevant recipe thread.



After a long steep this juice is amazing! A bit mild on the coffee note for my taste but nevertheless an excellent recipe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caramia (29/3/18)

Andre said:


> First day of cool and rainy weather down here. Cracked open my bottle, mixed on 2 February 2018. A great juice, perfect for the weather. Sweet, but not clinging. So many layers, keeping one interested all the time. A keeper for sure @Rude Rudi. Please add to our relevant recipe thread.


Looks delish! Rule 1 applies though, x3, seems a three ingredient order in my near future.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (29/3/18)

Strange enough, Rule 1 applicable here as well @Caramia , will also add to the shopping list!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (29/3/18)

Faheem777 said:


> After a long steep this juice is amazing! A bit mild on the coffee note for my taste but nevertheless an excellent recipe


Yeah, I agree the coffee note is in the background. Was thinking of adding a touch of MF Coffee in a next mix.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki (29/3/18)

Andre said:


> Yeah, I agree the coffee note is in the background. Was thinking of adding a touch of MF Coffee in a next mix.


Please share when you have the coffee right. I'm starting to love my coffee flavors.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777 (29/3/18)

Andre said:


> Yeah, I agree the coffee note is in the background. Was thinking of adding a touch of MF Coffee in a next mix.



I added caramel coffee with sweet milk (pur), this complements both the coffee profile and Ry4. Will let you know how it turns out after the steep.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki (29/3/18)

Anybody got a nice pancake buttery recipe that does not need 10 flavors? See there is no pancake recipe under the bakkery recipes. (Saw a add for pancake juice now I'm lus for pancakes )

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (29/3/18)

Braki said:


> Anybody got a nice pancake buttery recipe that does not need 10 flavors? See there is no pancake recipe under the bakkery recipes. (Saw a add for pancake juice now I'm lus for pancakes )


How I made my peppermint crisp was to add ingredients as if you were cooking or baking.

I used cap cool mint, cap sweet cream, cap double chocolate and black ice. The recipe for peppermint tart was too many ingredients so I followed my cooking knowledge and got a nice recipe with only 4 ingredients.

Double chocolate is nice with cappuccino.

And I must try make a strawberry chocolate cream diy as well.

Say - batter concentrate, cinnamon, butter, honey - just the basics.

Maybe I should give it a try as I have tons of sweet cream to use up with chocolate

Edit: With my talent for cooking, I'm always looking for gluten free recipes - often adapted recipes without gluten and still tastes like 5 star food, plus tastes way better without gluten.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/3/18)

Andre said:


> First day of cool and rainy weather down here. Cracked open my bottle, mixed on 2 February 2018. A great juice, perfect for the weather. Sweet, but not clinging. So many layers, keeping one interested all the time. A keeper for sure @Rude Rudi. Please add to our relevant recipe thread.



This one was formalised after testing and changed name to Morning Glory and posted here

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (29/3/18)

Tonight's mix: 
Inw lime 0.5%
Tfa cheesecake graman crust 3%
Tfa bavarian cream 3%
Tfa vanilla custard 2%
Fa Vieana cream 1%
Must say i am in love with inw lime.
My take on a lime milkshake inspired by @KZOR sublime less sweet but it works for my craving.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## HapticSimian (30/3/18)

No new mixes, but my curiosity got the better of me on my first mixes ever. So... a word of thanks to @Paul33 for his Choffee and Guava & Cactus recipes. Their simplicity gave me the confidence to give DIY a go, and having cracked open both I can say with some certainty that I won't _need_ to buy branded juice again. If one can concoct something eminently vapeable so easily, why would one keep dropping sooo much money on things in zooty bottles with fancy labels?

I doubt I'll uncover any deeply buried creativity to do much recipe development myself, but with the available resources I don't think I'll ever have the need. And now that I know Choffee and Guava & Cactus gives me something palatable within days, I can stop fretting about not having anything to guzzle whilst more complex mixes are steeping a bit longer.

Thanks, Paul. You've saved me many future rondts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Friep (30/3/18)

TheV said:


> *HIC's Orange Tic Tac (inner)*
> 
> _Mixed @ 50|50 0mg_
> 
> My oh my, this is not going to last long at all!



Mixed this one went with max vg this is amazing al my orange needs answered thanks @TheV

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (30/3/18)

Friep said:


> Mixed this one went with max vg this is amazing al my orange needs answered thanks @TheV


Glad you are enjoying it! 
All credit goes to HICS

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/3/18)

HapticSimian said:


> No new mixes, but my curiosity got the better of me on my first mixes ever. So... a word of thanks to @Paul33 for his Choffee and Guava & Cactus recipes. Their simplicity gave me the confidence to give DIY a go, and having cracked open both I can say with some certainty that I won't _need_ to buy branded juice again. If one can concoct something eminently vapeable so easily, why would one keep dropping sooo much money on things in zooty bottles with fancy labels?
> 
> I doubt I'll uncover any deeply buried creativity to do much recipe development myself, but with the available resources I don't think I'll ever have the need. And now that I know Choffee and Guava & Cactus gives me something palatable within days, I can stop fretting about not having anything to guzzle whilst more complex mixes are steeping a bit longer.
> 
> Thanks, Paul. You've saved me many future rondts.


Really happy that you’re happy with them dude!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (30/3/18)

For all the banana super M lovers out there I give you:

Nana shakey

Give it a week and it’s really really good!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/3/18)

Stocking up on the regulars (for some or other reason I come back to these all the time):

1. Fanta Orange Fantastic
2. XTC by @Vino1718 - winner!
3. And Adam's Artic Apple by @Nabeel Osman - Winner Vapecon 2017 DIY

100ml of each and mixed at 50/50 - let's see if I can figure out why @TheV has changed.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Nabeel Osman (30/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Stocking up on the regulars (for some or other reason I come back to these all the time):
> 
> 1. Fanta Orange Fantastic
> 2. XTC by @Vino1718 - winner!
> ...


Haha nice. Glad you enjoying the recipe.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vino1718 (31/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Stocking up on the regulars (for some or other reason I come back to these all the time):
> 
> 1. Fanta Orange Fantastic
> 2. XTC by @Vino1718 - winner!
> ...


I forgot to mention, it's best to try finish XTC in about a week after mixing. It it changes a bit if steeped too long. I found that XXX loses its potency also after a while. But not as quick as XTC. After all it ain't XXX. So i suggest to make it in small batches, maybe 60ml max of course depending on your daily consumption.

I bought XXX yesterday and its not as flavorful as the 1st time I had it. That would probably explain why Uncle Rob wants it fresh. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (31/3/18)

Vino1718 said:


> I forgot to mention, it's best to try finish XTC in about a week after mixing. It it changes a bit if steeped too long. I found that XXX loses its potency also after a while. But not as quick as XTC. After all it ain't XXX. So i suggest to make it in small batches, maybe 60ml max of course depending on your daily consumption.
> 
> I bought XXX yesterday and its not as flavorful as the 1st time I had it. That would probably explain why Uncle Rob wants it fresh.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



I think I finish it too quickly to notice

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (31/3/18)

Dietz said:


> I mixed up:
> 
> *# @Rude Rudi Icee Oranges (Nom nom nom)
> --* Shisha orange
> ...


jip got is cream fresh by who fa cap tfa 
this info is important

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vino1718 (31/3/18)

@RenaldoRheeder @Moerse Rooikat @Paul33 

I've made a Morpheus V2 after tasting Red Pill for the 1st time yesterday. Red Pill is more berrie up front with litchi hanging in the back. I haven't tested V2 yet as I ran outa litchi, but you are welcome to try it and share your feedback.

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2315541/Morpheus (Red Pill Remix) v2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (31/3/18)

@Moerse Rooikat , there is two recipies for this, but the second is the one by @Rude Rudi that @Dietz mixed. The first one is where @Andre added some things to his taste.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/page-15#post-647222

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/share/c1406588-e404-448b-97fe-ea9cb24d0bd3

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (31/3/18)

Vino1718 said:


> @RenaldoRheeder @Moerse Rooikat @Paul33
> 
> I've made a Morpheus V2 after tasting Red Pill for the 1st time yesterday. Red Pill is more berrie up front with litchi hanging in the back. I haven't tested V2 yet as I ran outa litchi, but you are welcome to try it and share your feedback.
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2315541/Morpheus (Red Pill Remix) v2


ordering vp litchi now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (31/3/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> jip got is cream fresh by who fa cap tfa



FA is the only company that makes a Cream Fresh.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (31/3/18)

Vino1718 said:


> @RenaldoRheeder @Moerse Rooikat @Paul33
> 
> I've made a Morpheus V2 after tasting Red Pill for the 1st time yesterday. Red Pill is more berrie up front with litchi hanging in the back. I haven't tested V2 yet as I ran outa litchi, but you are welcome to try it and share your feedback.
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2315541/Morpheus (Red Pill Remix) v2



Rule 1 still applies until I can get to Vaughan 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nadz1972 (31/3/18)

TFM cheesecake 5%, TFM litchi 2%. Pure heaven after a proper steep!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (31/3/18)

First batch in a while (work is a serious time consumer)

Cereal... anml Looper clone 
Custard King .... oms it smells amazing  
Mother of Gods milk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (1/4/18)

I wonder who inspired this .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## HapticSimian (1/4/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> I wonder who inspired this .
> View attachment 127677


Not enough empty bottles... 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (1/4/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> I wonder who inspired this .
> View attachment 127677


That’s so funny

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## darryn.britton (3/4/18)

So during my weekly mix-up of standards, I came up with a bit of a ridiculous recipe. I basically took some of my "left overs" (too little left to put in my favourite recipes) and matched their flavour profiles according to my taste and came up with this monstrosity:

2% Cantaloupe (TPA)
4% Fuji Apple (FA)
2% Golden Pineapple (CAP)
1% Papaya (TPA)
2% Raspberry (Sweet) (TPA)
1% Sweet Lychee (CAP)
.5% VG Sweetener

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2280531/Frulata

Gave it 24 hours and I'm actually blown away by how much I like this

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (3/4/18)

Lawrence A said:


> I've knocked out quite a few over the last couple of weeks.
> 
> *Apple buttah* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/11595 Tasted this and like it
> *Blushing milk maid *https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/16304#blushing_milkmaid_by_ripstorm Still steeping
> ...


Let me know how you find the Coconut Milk Iced Coffee please @Lawrence A.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (3/4/18)

Will do @Andre. I mixed the batch up on the 25th March and decided to let it steep a full 3 weeks before giving it a taste, so I will be giving it a go around the 15th.

I did however give it a quick smell yesterday and if that's anything to go by its going to be a banger.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ViperVenomVapes (5/4/18)

So mixed up 2 flavours today

1)Banana cream, vanilla cupcake, whipped cream with a hint of hazelnut. Smells amazing......

2 Peanut butter, banana cream,mint....
Interesting flavour .......working on this lol....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HapticSimian (5/4/18)

I... I have a problem. My first few DIY attempts should still be in the back of the cupboard, but the Choffee is finished, the RY4 mix is half way, the Guava and Cactus is down to about a third, and the strawberry/dragonfruit/cream... thing... isn't great.

Chucked some Strawberry (Ripe), some graham cracker and some Bavarian cream together hoping it'll be not awful by tomorrow so I have something to see me through to my next concentrate purchase.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (5/4/18)

HapticSimian said:


> I... I have a problem. My first few DIY attempts should still be in the back of the cupboard, but the Choffee is finished, the RY4 mix is half way, the Guava and Cactus is down to about a third, and the strawberry/dragonfruit/cream... thing... isn't great.
> 
> Chucked some Strawberry (Ripe), some graham cracker and some Bavarian cream together hoping it'll be not awful by tomorrow so I have something to see me through to my next concentrate purchase.



join the club !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (7/4/18)

today i was told my "smoke" smells like incense 

my mixing must be coming along then ! ....lol

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (7/4/18)

HapticSimian said:


> I... I have a problem. My first few DIY attempts should still be in the back of the cupboard, but the Choffee is finished, the RY4 mix is half way, the Guava and Cactus is down to about a third, and the strawberry/dragonfruit/cream... thing... isn't great.
> 
> Chucked some Strawberry (Ripe), some graham cracker and some Bavarian cream together hoping it'll be not awful by tomorrow so I have something to see me through to my next concentrate purchase.



It's usually just a temporary/starting problem. I could, this evening, mix enough juice to take me through to this time next year. I have the bottles and ingredients for it. But I don't want to. I would like to mix up something right now, just one 30ml bottle of any of the 15 new recipes I've found since last week. But I don't want to. Because it'll be four months at least before I get around to vaping it.

As soon as you have a reasonable stash of concentrates and bottles then, as long as you enjoy mixing and don't view it as a chore, you should find that the bottles in your steeping cupboard multiply faster than your ability to vape through them. I have to restrain myself from mixing. It's the only way to avoid vaping year-old juice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/18)

RichJB said:


> It's usually just a temporary/starting problem. I could, this evening, mix enough juice to take me through to this time next year. I have the bottles and ingredients for it. But I don't want to. I would like to mix up something right now, just one 30ml bottle of any of the 15 new recipes I've found since last week. But I don't want to. Because it'll be four months at least before I get around to vaping it.
> 
> As soon as you have a reasonable stash of concentrates and bottles then, as long as you enjoy mixing and don't view it as a chore, you should find that the bottles in your steeping cupboard multiply faster than your ability to vape through them. I have to restrain myself from mixing. It's the only way to avoid vaping year-old juice.



Theres only one solution to this problem 
Vape tasting session at @RichJB 's vape cave!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (9/4/18)

Braki said:


> Anybody got a nice pancake buttery recipe that does not need 10 flavors? See there is no pancake recipe under the bakkery recipes. (Saw a add for pancake juice now I'm lus for pancakes )



Found this just for you, @Braki - https://blckvapour.co.za/products/pancake-concentrate-tfa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (9/4/18)

here is today's mix same are copy same are new 
banana shisha 
banana shisha inw 2%
fa creem fresh 0.5%
black ice/w23 1%
cap supper sweet0.25%

pineapple shisha
pineapple shisha inw 2%
fa creem fresh 0.5%
black ice/w23 1%
cap supper sweet 0.25%

blueberry jam monster
fr blueberry jamw/toast 2%
blueberry con inw 2
blueberry exstra 2%
cap golden butter 2%
cap supper sweat 0.5%

blueberry yogurt
blueberry wild tfa 8%
creamy yogurt cap 3%
fresh cream fa 3%
sweetner 1%

sucker punch
tfa bavarian cream 2%
tfa dragonfruit 14%
tfa vanilla swirl 4%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (9/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> here is today's mix same are copy same are new
> banana shisha
> banana shisha inw 2%
> fa creem fresh 0.5%
> ...



So what did you think about the Sucker Punch??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (9/4/18)

will let you know wen i get to it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lawrence A (9/4/18)

Dietz said:


> So what did you think about the Sucker Punch??


@Dietz I've mixed up that Sucker Punch Clone some time back and @14% Dragon Fruit it is um, very Dragonfruity and certainly a bit of an acquired taste IMO. The Dragon Fruit overpowers the rest of the recipe.

I also believe TFA Dragon Fruit contains Triethyl Citrate which is a great emulsifier (blend flavours together) but is apparently not the greatest chemical to be vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dietz (9/4/18)

Lawrence A said:


> @Dietz I've mixed up that Sucker Punch Clone some time back and @14% Dragon Fruit it is um, very Dragonfruity and certainly a bit of an acquired taste IMO. The Dragon Fruit overpowers the rest of the recipe.
> 
> I also believe TFA Dragon Fruit contains Triethyl Citrate which is a great emulsifier (blend flavours together) but is apparently not the greatest chemical to be vaping.


 Yeah its definitely a strong one, But still one of my favorites!! Its actually been a while since I mixed a batch up but was vaping it as my ADV for about 4 months. Definitely not for everyone, I think I offended @craigb when he sampled Sucker Punch  Not for everyone

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (9/4/18)

Dietz said:


> Yeah its definitely a strong one, But still one of my favorites!! Its actually been a while since I mixed a batch up but was vaping it as my ADV for about 4 months. Definitely not for everyone, I think I offended @craigb when he sampled Sucker Punch  Not for everyone


Dragon Fruit is definitely not my vibe... but my flavour preferences have shifted so much since then - mebbe I should give it another chance sometime.

Offended me - damn near impossible thing to do... but that Sucker Punch damn near killed me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (9/4/18)

It's on old recipe from 2014 when most people were super-ohming at 10-14W. I haven't seen any recipe in the past two years that uses Dragonfruit (or any other flavour) at 14%. ID10-T's Mother of Dragons' Milk, which is also a fruity cream using TFA Dragonfruit, Bav and Swirl, uses it at 7%. And even that is nearly two years old by now. If Dave had to tackle the profile again, I suspect he'd drop it even further.

That said, taste is subjective and if it works for you as is, that is all that matters.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## craigb (9/4/18)

RichJB said:


> taste is subjective and if it works for you as is, that is all that matters.


Is there a rule 0? If not, may I nominate the above words of wisdom for the role.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (9/4/18)

yes 14% is a bit an the high side cant get use to it. will drop it and ply around with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (9/4/18)

Completely a bit of my own opinion but I believe the South African palate is not really suited to dragon fruit. To us its its a very exotic fruit that you might find on the odd ocasion at the fresh produce section. Where as in the USA its common in the market. So most of us don't really know it.
Add to that some Game of Throne fanboys and almost every second recipe is a dragon fruit recipe when its GOT season.

Similar is guava. A lot of the overseas guys don't really know it where we get it often in the markets and in fruit juices. Thats why we love playing with guava recipes but its not that common in the international recipe sites.

Myself use Dragonfruit for a background binding flavour. Mostly at 1%. Anything close to 5% is just too much.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Braki (10/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Found this just for you, @Braki - https://blckvapour.co.za/products/pancake-concentrate-tfa


Thank you. Will have a look to get some with my next order

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Patrick (10/4/18)

craigb said:


> Is there a rule 0? If not, may I nominate the above words of wisdom for the role.



And, of course, Rule #0 should have its own DIY coat of arms inscribed with De Gustibus Non Est Disputandum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/4/18)

Patrick said:


> And, of course, Rule #0 should have its own DIY coat of arms inscribed with De Gustibus Non Est Disputandum.


I like, now for the unlearned id10t 's like me, what the heck does that mean?  My Latin extends only to "caveat subscriptor", I only went to Sunday school

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (10/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I like, now for the unlearned id10t 's like me, what the heck does that mean?  My Latin extends only to "caveat subscriptor", I only went to Sunday school



"In matters of taste, there can be no dispute"

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/4/18)

Peppermint Crisp Chocolate Bar Clone - click here

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Braki (10/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Peppermint Crisp Chocolate Bar Clone - click here
> 
> View attachment 128572


You just made my day! Steep time?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/4/18)

Braki said:


> You just made my day! Steep time?



I just use it on the same day but to be honest, the mint is quite strong now so will give it a few days and see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki (10/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I just use it on the same day but to be honest, the mint is quite strong now so will give it a few days and see.


Will it make a big difference if I make the mint 1% less and increase the chocolate to 2%?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/4/18)

Braki said:


> Will it make a big difference if I make the mint 1% less and increase the chocolate to 2%?



Not really because if you make 500ml, the flavour will mellow out over time - mine became less minty after 2 or 3 weeks, which is why I made a stronger batch. The choc is very strong as it is. It's like smelling chocolate brownies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (10/4/18)

I Have been mixing but nothing worth posting. I have however cleared my DIY stash of old and unused concentrates. 
Dumped this tonight:




Painful but necessary.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Not really because if you make 500ml, the flavour will mellow out over time - mine became less minty after 2 or 3 weeks, which is why I made a stronger batch. The choc is very strong as it is. It's like smelling chocolate brownies.



@Braki let me retract that. Try at a % or 2 down, once the flavour becomes muted then add more to taste .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki (10/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Not really because if you make 500ml, the flavour will mellow out over time - mine became less minty after 2 or 3 weeks, which is why I made a stronger batch. The choc is very strong as it is. It's like smelling chocolate brownies.


Ok, will keep it as is and let it sit in the dark corner of the cupboard. Looking forward to this one

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Braki (10/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Braki let me retract that. Try at a % or 2 down, once the flavour becomes muted then add more to taste .


Ok will do that. Thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (10/4/18)

Braki said:


> Ok will do that. Thank you


I just diluted a bit into a 50ml bottle and it is better for "now" vaping. I'll fill my bottle when it runs out and keep the 500ml mix as it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Peppermint Crisp Chocolate Bar Clone - click here
> 
> View attachment 128572



Rule 1 applies - will TFA Double Choclate Clear be a suitable substitute?


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (10/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Rule 1 applies - will TFA Double Choclate Clear be a suitable substitute?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


No idea, have never tried anything outside Capella. If it's a strong chocolate to your preference, give it a try.

What rule? What did I miss?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> No idea, have never tried anything outside Capella. If it's a strong chocolate to your preference, give it a try.
> 
> What rule? What did I miss?



Rule 1: You will miss at least one concentrate used in the recipe that you want to mix



Any of the other experienced mixers want to comment on the substitute?


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## HapticSimian (10/4/18)

Restock on Choffee, and some Kiwi Cheesecake and Blueberry Glazed Doughnut that I can hopefully actually bring myself to let sit a couple of days before I succumb to curiosity again. Also a 20ml Strawberry Cream tester for a colleague. All at 30/70. If the last one turns out alright, maybe other people can start funding my habit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Armed (10/4/18)

Haven't been posting, but made a crap load of mixes. i came to a realisation that i probably messed my tastebuds up proper, by 19 years of smoking.
Have quit ciggies on 25 jan 2018, but still cant taste subtle/background note every one comments on. Cant handle creams coz they kinda taste like its passed its sell by date.
Not for me:
CreamyBananas
AtmoseChifles
Terrorbird
snakeblood
sucker punch clone
6% tigers blood
Strawberry fog
Bombies nana cream
(all above can be found on e-liquid-recipes.com )
misty by Eyawreklaw 
What i really really enjoy:
*Fantastic......... A Fantasia Remix by Dazcole*
*Cuprain Mint Chocolate Chip Ice Cream(revised) by ENYAWREKLAW] 
Golden Ticket Remix by enyawreklaw
CHOCOLATE MILKSHAKES by ENYAWREKLAW


*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Armed (10/4/18)

Oh and i made Andres mate, its a clone of bowdens mate, 30 days steep, is killing me!! Hope it turns out decent.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/4/18)

@Armed - Fantastic is one of my recent favorites too. Orange is one of my favorite flavors



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Armed (10/4/18)

@RenaldoRheeder its brilliant! Any other 'store bought' type of recipes you like? need ideas please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/4/18)

Armed said:


> @RenaldoRheeder its brilliant! Any other 'store bought' type of recipes you like? need ideas please



There are very few store bought juices that I vape, but here are some of my ADV favorites:

Jango - My favorite mango juice created by our own @KZOR
Adam's Arctic Apple - Excellent Apple juice by (once again) our own @Nabeel Osman - winner of 2017 Vapecon DIY competition
Crème de Orange - An Orange Crème Brulee

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (11/4/18)

A gross candy flavor (i thought it was nice even as a shake and vape), now that the allergy meds did its job i can smell stuff. i understand the disgusted look on a guys face who tried it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (11/4/18)

a gross candy with nuts, i thought it was good. now i can smell again and it tastes like smelly asshole

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (11/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Rule 1 applies - will TFA Double Choclate Clear be a suitable substitute?
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Hi Renaldo,

I have not tried the Tfa you mention but have seen some comment on it as not similar or as good as the mentioned Cap concentrate. CAP double chock tastes like Catburies cacao powder mixed with a bit of castor sugar. Has a very slight hint of the bitter if a really dark chocolate. I also get a bit of a chocolate cake batter note in the background. I am looking for a nice really dark 70%+ chocolate concentrate, any suggestions?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/4/18)

Raindance said:


> Hi Renaldo,
> 
> I have not tried the Tfa you mention but have seen some comment on it as not similar or as good as the mentioned Cap concentrate. CAP double chock tastes like Catburies cacao powder mixed with a bit of castor sugar. Has a very slight hint of the bitter if a really dark chocolate. I also get a bit of a chocolate cake batter note in the background. I am looking for a nice really dark 70%+ chocolate concentrate, any suggestions?
> 
> Regards


MF Dark Chocolate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (11/4/18)

Andre said:


> MF Dark Chocolate.


Holy smokes! R350/15 ml! A bit steep for casual experimentation. Eisch!

Next runner up?

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (11/4/18)

Raindance said:


> Holy smokes! R350/15 ml! A bit steep for casual experimentation. Eisch!
> 
> Next runner up?
> 
> Regards


All I can add to this is tfa bitter sweet chocolate does not taste like anything chocolate related.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (11/4/18)

Friep said:


> All I can add to this is tfa bitter sweet chocolate does not taste like anything chocolate related.


@Friep and @RenaldoRheeder I am bussy with an order and including tfa dark choc clear in the mix to try. I see they also have the same but marked as dark, anyone know the difference?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (11/4/18)

Raindance said:


> @Friep and @RenaldoRheeder I am bussy with an order and including tfa dark choc clear in the mix to try. I see they also have the same but marked as dark, anyone know the difference?
> 
> Regards


Unfortunately not... But hope you come alright just thought about adding fa bitter wizard to a chocolate might be interesting but unsure.


----------



## RichJB (11/4/18)

Raindance said:


> I am looking for a nice really dark 70%+ chocolate concentrate, any suggestions?



I don't have it but the reviews for HS Australian Chocolate seem to tick most of your boxes.

CheebaSteeba: To me, this is a nice, smooth, somewhat sweet, dark chocolate... I don't find it to be grainy necessarily, but it does have a bit of texture like you would expect from a dark chocolate.

Vurve: I do find it to be a very dry chocolate, which helps lend itself to the dark chocolate flavor.

Trevorxgage: I LOVE HS Australian chocolate. I too picked it up on Vurve's recommendation and it's the perfect dark chocolate I'd been looking for.

Some of the other reviews aren't as glowing. But those who like it at least all seem to agree that it is a dark chocolate and not a milk chocolate. So that's a start.

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (11/4/18)

Raindance said:


> I see they also have the same but marked as dark, anyone know the difference?



There are widely differing views, the Clear has a slightly higher rating on ELR but each one has fans who say it is much better than the other. The one difference that is fact-based rather than subjective is that the Dark contains sulfites, an allergen. It was the reason why TFA developed the Clear.

I haven't seen enough from reviewers I trust to take a chance on any TFA chocolates. I have Bittersweet but I only got it because it was ridiculously cheap on sale. I would never have bought it at normal retail price. Tbh I haven't even tested it yet, chocolates really aren't top of my list.

The only chocolate I have which is decent is Flv Chocolate Deutsch. And even that is only OK, I don't have the glowing opinion of it that many on ATF do. I might be inordinately picky, though, as I cannot stand any of the FA or Cap chocolates and also thought Inw Milk Chocolate (OG) was pretty meh. I have an ancient bottle of Cuprian on my desk and just can't bring myself to vape it.

I have heard good things about MB Glamour Chocolate and WF Chocolate Chunks. But then, I heard good things about Deutsch and Inw Milk too. None of the chocolate flavours has delivered for me. So, like coffee, it's a profile I can live without.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Bulldog (11/4/18)

I got the HS Australian Chocolate and the INW Milk Chocolate for a Choc Turkish Delight recipe, not impressed at all and been steeping for 5 weeks now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (11/4/18)

Did some mixing today...

Creme de Orange restock
Prickly Icy restock

Crema di Pistacchio.
My Dude
The Big Apple , but changed it a bit. Fuji at 2% and replaced the yoghurt with Cap NY Cheescake at 2%. Wanted more of Soho vape with some added flavours.
Cookies and cream and Strawberry jam. Bit of an experiment. Will share if its a success.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Patrick (11/4/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> "In matters of taste, there can be no dispute"



Thanks @Vaporator00 - also rendered as "there is no accounting for taste".


Bulldog said:


> I got the HS Australian Chocolate and the INW Milk Chocolate for a Choc Turkish Delight recipe, not impressed at all and been steeping for 5 weeks now.



The reworked INW Milk Chocolate is terrible. The OG was lovely. I've tried every chocolate under the sun (see @RichJB post and yes, the coconut in FLV Chocolate Deutsch kills most mixes even at low %) and the combination that works best for me is WF Chocolate Chunks and HS Australian Chocolate. Happy place is WF 4 and HS 1,5.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## darryn.britton (11/4/18)

Got a whack of new concentrates but only had time to mix up one new experiment flavour so far. SnV is already really promising.






Also mixed up:
*Element Pink Lemonade Clone* - Not sure on this one. Rule #1 so I subbed Sweet Tangerine with FW Tanger @ 1%, which is probably the issue. Hopefully the 5 day steep mellows it out a bit.
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/435627

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (11/4/18)

darryn.britton said:


> Got a whack of new concentrates but only had time to mix up one new experiment flavour so far. SnV is already really promising.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This version of pink lemonade isn't too bad, actually vaping it right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Armed (11/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> There are very few store bought juices that I vape, but here are some of my ADV favorites:
> 
> Jango - My favorite mango juice created by our own @KZOR
> Adam's Arctic Apple - Excellent Apple juice by (once again) our own @Nabeel Osman - winner of 2017 Vapecon DIY competition
> Crème de Orange - An Orange Crème Brulee


THanks alot brother. Will try out these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Armed (11/4/18)

Armed said:


> Haven't been posting, but made a crap load of mixes. i came to a realisation that i probably messed my tastebuds up proper, by 19 years of smoking.
> Have quit ciggies on 25 jan 2018, but still cant taste subtle/background note every one comments on. Cant handle creams coz they kinda taste like its passed its sell by date.
> Not for me:
> CreamyBananas
> ...


btw golden ticket needs 7 day steep and 24 hour breath with occasional swirl, to get rid of the perfumy vibe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/4/18)

I have not mixed much over the last couple of weeks as I have such a large arsenal of juice to get though that mixing more will cause my shelves to collapse!!!

I have been working on a new recipe though, which I released yesterday, and it is a banger...

Blueberry Brulee - A decadent vanilla custard crowned with caramlised sugar and aromatised with fresh, sweet blueberries.

Give it a go and let me know your thoughts...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash_ZA (12/4/18)

Mixed up 400ml earlier today of Jam Monster clone and 100ml Selfmade peaches and cream one shot. 

First time trying the Jam monster Clone and tastes pretty amazing. Will see after the suggested 3 days steep. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (12/4/18)

Interesting concoction. I mixed a teeny bit of Strawberry Cream with orange and mango. In between vapes, you can taste all of the fruit one at a time.

Still not sure if I like it, only time will tell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (12/4/18)

Tonight's mix: 
The qeust for Apple ala mode still continues:
Took @Rude Rudi's crème brulee base and added some apple to it:
Inw custard 2.5%
Inw crème brulee 3%
Fa fuji 1.5%
Cap double apple 3%
Inw double apple 0.25%
Fa lemon Sicily 0.25%
cap cinnamon danish swirl 1%
From the shake i can taste the apple and a bit of cinnamon and the richness from the crème brulee wants to peak it's head... Getting a bit of that caramelized sugar. Let's see what happens with a bit of steeping. Seems like when i throw an Apple at vanilla it runs away...
Also mixed https://diyordievaping.com/2016/03/04/the-new-pistachio-ry4u-recipe/ still on the fence with this one.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RichJB (12/4/18)

I got lus for something simple with vanilla and milk/cream. So a quick squiz through ATF brought me to Remedy's Vanilla Some Some. Cream Milky along with three vanillas, what could go wrong, right? The bonus is it uses both FA Vanilla Bourbon and Classic, both of which are getting a bit long in the tooth in my stash. There aren't too many recipes that use them so finding one that has both was a chicken dinner.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/4/18)

Friep said:


> Tonight's mix:
> The qeust for Apple ala mode still continues:
> Took @Rude Rudi's crème brulee base and added some apple to it:
> Inw custard 2.5%
> ...



That sounds awesome @Friep - let us know how this turns out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (15/4/18)

Andre said:


> Let me know how you find the Coconut Milk Iced Coffee please @Lawrence A.


@Andre I'm busy vaping this at the moment - RSQ Squonker with a Wasp Nano / 40w / Bubble Wraps 6 Wrap – 2.5mm ID Alien - (3x28/38) freshly wicked with some Cotton Bacon V2.

*It's really good *and well balanced. No single element of the recipe dominates and I don't get any skunky notes from the coffee. I like it a lot however because I have a sweet tooth I'm probably going to remix it with a _touch _more sweetness and see how that is. 

I will definitely be adding this one to the rotation so thanks for creating and sharing the recipe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/4/18)

Vodka and OJ

Oh you mean eliquid . . .

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (15/4/18)

Finally got around to taking a pic of some mixes I've made.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (16/4/18)

in the mix today found on erl and edit to my liking
Cold strawberry
Tfa Ripe Strawberry 8%
Fa Arctic Winter 5%

strawnana custerd
la banana cream 4%
Tfa Ripe Strawberry 4%
cap sweet strawberry 3%
vanilla custard v1 2 10%

glass apple
fuji apple fa 3%(dont have fuji so will use cap double apple)
koolada tfa 5%
peach (juicy) tfa 6%
Tfa Ripe Strawberry 8%

dragon cheescake
tfa cheescake graham crust 8%
tfa dragonfruit 3%
tfa vanilla swirl 5%
Tfa Ripe Strawberry 2%

watergumberry
tfa bubblegum 5%
tfa raspberry 4%
tfa watermelon 5%
sweetener 1%

sour apple
cap double apple 7%
tfa green aple 6%
cap super sweet 1%
sour flavour tfa 3%
pg
vg
nic
tfa strawberry ripe 1.5% ?

blueberry yogurt
blueberry wild tfa 8%
creamy yogurt cap 3%
blueberry exstra 3% 
sweetener 1%

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## franshorn (16/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> in the mix today found on erl and edit to my liking
> Cold strawberry
> Tfa Ripe Strawberry 8%
> Fa Arctic Winter 5%
> ...



let us konw what you think of that Glass apple? 
I tried it, and got a major throat hit from it. It was nearly unvapeable, and I think it may have been the peach. Cause I mix at 2mg nic so can't be that


----------



## Lawrence A (16/4/18)

franshorn said:


> let us konw what you think of that Glass apple?
> I tried it, and *got a major throat hit from it*. It was nearly unvapeable, and I think it may have been the peach. Cause I mix at 2mg nic so can't be that



Could it not be the 5% Koolada that's killing your throat? https://www.ecigssa.co.za/tfa-koolada-is-there-a-health-risk.t38380/#post-543533

I get that we all have different palates but I doubt it is the Peach Juicy - that stuff is in Doug's Awesome Sauce which I mix often and that juice is very smooth. Of course that is not to say it can't be the Peach Juicy.

Edited to tag in @franshorn


----------



## franshorn (16/4/18)

Lawrence A said:


> Could it not be the 5% Koolada that's killing your throat? https://www.ecigssa.co.za/tfa-koolada-is-there-a-health-risk.t38380/#post-543533
> 
> I get that we all have different palates but I doubt it is the Peach Juicy - that stuff is in Doug's Awesome Sauce which I mix often and that juice is very smooth. Of course that is not to say it can't be the Peach Juicy.
> 
> Edited to tag in @franshorn



Doubt it could be that. I anyway use ws-23 and not koolada. And Some of my mixes go up to 7% cooling agent. I like it COLD. 

Will give it another bash and check it out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (16/4/18)

franshorn said:


> let us konw what you think of that Glass apple?
> I tried it, and got a major throat hit from it. It was nearly unvapeable, and I think it may have been the peach. Cause I mix at 2mg nic so can't be that


will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darryn.britton (16/4/18)

Mixed up a few more yesterday.

Also made *Glass Apple* funnily enough, but dropped the cool as I prefer it less chilled  Delicious and thankfully no throat hit. I did 2 x 10 minute hot water with the cap off and then a further 8 hours cap off to try and evaporate off some of the astringent/perfume.
3.00% Fuji Apple (FA)
1.50% Koolada 10%
6.00% Peach (Juicy) (TPA)
8.00% Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA)

New experimental juice - *PPAP *(Pom-Pineapple-Apple-Pear) - Pretty damn good. I just realised I might love pomegranate a bit too much. Next test I'll change it up to 4/4/3/2 I think as it's a bit too heavy on the former. Still... damn yummy.
3.00% Fuji Apple (FA)
3.00% Golden Pineapple (CAP)
3.00% Pear (TPA)
3.00% Pomegranate (TPA)






Also attempted another FW Lemonade based juice but I really don't like it much. I'm not sure if it's just not my type of juice or if I'm doing something wrong but it really doesn't taste great. Using https://www.flavourworld.co.za/products/fw-lemonade at 4%. Smells great but the flavour is way too strong and unpleasant 

Lastly... trialed a RY4 based concoction and it's farking beautiful. Even after a single day steep it's delicious and I can only imagine a couple more days wait will be even better!

*RY4 Pistachio Vanilla*
1.00% Butter Pecan (FW)
0.50% Caramel (Original) (TPA)
6.00% Pistachio (TPA)
4.00% RY4 Double (TPA)
3.00% Vanilla Cupcake (TPA)
2.00% Vanilla Swirl (TPA)

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (17/4/18)

darryn.britton said:


> Mixed up a few more yesterday.
> 
> Also made *Glass Apple* funnily enough, but dropped the cool as I prefer it less chilled  Delicious and thankfully no throat hit. I did 2 x 10 minute hot water with the cap off and then a further 8 hours cap off to try and evaporate off some of the astringent/perfume.
> 3.00% Fuji Apple (FA)
> ...


Those look great @darryn.britton ! I'm a fan of pomegranate too, but haven't managed to successfully implement it into a recipe.

Will have to give both of these a try.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/4/18)

I have not mixed for the last 3 weeks in an attempt to deplete my (substantial) stash... The itch got me and I played with a few new flavours - some very promising recipes...

Honey Sesame Popcorn - My favourite use of FLV Popcorn - the flavours are 'just so' with no dominating profile
Popped Cream Sandwich - An ice cream sandwich using caramel popcorn slabs as the outer sandwich and vanilla ice cream or frozen yogurt in the middle by Tootall
My Custard by Wayne - Finally got round to mix this baby up - only heard good things!
Shameless(Another Fruit Cereal) - An alternative take on cereal with some clever ingredient. Be sure to read the notes...
Batido de Guanabana - The best recipe using FLV Guanabana, here as a milkshake.
Cardinal - another, unashamed, re-stock...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (17/4/18)

@Rude Rudi, we can always help manage that stash you know

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/4/18)

LOL!
The struggle is real... I have enough juice to vape 30mls of a different juice a day for the next 4 months hence my "pause".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (17/4/18)

mix this yesterday
strawnana custerd
la banana cream 4%
Tfa Ripe Strawberry 4%
cap sweet srawberry 3%
vanilla custard v1 or v2 10%

mix it 12h in the mixer (4week steep) and dam this is nice. a full mouth full of banana custard and same cream. i cant taste strawberry so i cant tel u if it is there or not


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> mix this yesterday
> strawnana custerd
> la banana cream 4%
> Tfa Ripe Strawberry 4%
> ...



If you like Strawnana Custard, try the remix Nanaberry Custard. It uses new flavours which were not around when Ken O`Where devised his classic. The best part is that this one steeps in 3-5 days - as compared to the one month steep from the original.
I made a nice big batch of this remix - it is spot on!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (17/4/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> If you like Strawnana Custard, try the remix Nanaberry Custard. It uses new flavours which were not around when Ken O`Where devised his classic. The best part is that this one steeps in 3-5 days - as compared to the one month steep from the original.
> I made a nice big batch of this remix - it is spot on!


i see it is just the 2 custards that are different will gives this a try after next supply run thanks


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (17/4/18)

franshorn said:


> let us konw what you think of that Glass apple?
> I tried it, and got a major throat hit from it. It was nearly unvapeable, and I think it may have been the peach. Cause I mix at 2mg nic so can't be that


its nice no throat hit on 3% koolada
what nic did you use and do you shake it for 3m. i think you might just have had a nic hot spot there mix a new batch and shake everything before use especially nic and concentrates


----------



## DominionZA (18/4/18)

My latest batch.

I have reached the height of laziness, and just mix up stuff. No labels or anything.

Bottle I opened today is flipping awesome. Clueless as to what it is and what went into it though, so never to be repeated - lol.

Quite exciting actually...

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (18/4/18)

DominionZA said:


> My latest batch.
> 
> I have reached the height of laziness, and just mix up stuff. No labels or anything.
> 
> ...


I'm both impressed and terrified at your ability to do this!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Andre (18/4/18)

Lawrence A said:


> @Andre I'm busy vaping this at the moment - RSQ Squonker with a Wasp Nano / 40w / Bubble Wraps 6 Wrap – 2.5mm ID Alien - (3x28/38) freshly wicked with some Cotton Bacon V2.
> 
> *It's really good *and well balanced. No single element of the recipe dominates and I don't get any skunky notes from the coffee. I like it a lot however because I have a sweet tooth I'm probably going to remix it with a _touch _more sweetness and see how that is.
> 
> I will definitely be adding this one to the rotation so thanks for creating and sharing the recipe.


Thank you for the feedback. And that is the magic of DIY - you can tweak to your taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/4/18)

Whipped up a few more goodies...

Pychee - A vitalizing blend of fresh pear and vibrant lychee, accented with a touch of coconut. I'm really pleases with this one...
Ice cream sugar cookie - A very highly rated cookie with ice cream - smells ace!!!
Tipsy Coconut #Mixin Vixens - a fantastic boozy creme brulee with a spot of coconut
Smooth Operator - Tart, bright raspberry, with fragrant, silky, tropical vibes.
St. Louie Butter Cake - another batch of this indulgent masterpiece!
Creme de Orange - A restock of one of my favourite juices of all time! 3 ingredient magnificence...
Vanilla Some Some - Thanks to @RichJB who found this baby - in true form, this one requires a month steep!
Leche de Coco (Coconut Milk) - I used this as a base and made two versions = One with 4% FRA Mango shake one with 4% FRA Papaya. They both turned out fantastically well!! @Andre, you may like this...

*Golden Custard* - I made 2 versions of this masterful custard crafted by @Vino1718... He may one day share the recipe...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## RichJB (19/4/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Leche de Coco (Coconut Milk) - I used this as a base and made two versions = One with 4% FRA Mango shake one with 4% FRA Papaya. They both turned out fantastically well!!



Great idea! I think coconut mixes well with most things, Concrete even uses it at low % to boost creams with no overt coconut note. I came across this Jupiter Swirl recipe by LonesomeRhodes which looked intriguing - a coconut tea. Of course, I had First Rule on just about everything but ran with the concept and mixed up my own coconut tea with the flavours I have.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/4/18)

I whipped up a couple more over the weekend...a DIY'er's gotta do what a DIY'er's gotta do!

Rudi's Simple Custard - I'm experimenting with simple combinations to achieve a simple, straight forward custard. So far, so good...
Wayne's Papaya Guava & Pineapple - Simple combo with TFA Papaya as the hero
Flow - DoD Clone - A remix of Flow by Aqua e-liquids - an Hawaiian POG style recipe - delish!!!
Adams Pecan Custard Perfection  - this simple dessert is sweet, moist, creamy and sprinkled with the roasted candied pecans
Pecan Yam Pie - A variation of the above with TPA Yam - still in testing for possible release
Peekan Yams - Another version trying to find a good use for Yam
amandula - A stunning almond caramel cream - just do it...!
3-2-1- Creme brulee - A 3-2-1 recipe by Total using the base iv's been using forever! A must make...
The Aussie Pavlova - A traditional pavlova with kiwi, banana, strawberry and forrest fruits - YUM!!!!
Blue Doughnut V1 - A blueberry doughnut
Icee Lychee - a restock...
Doug's Awesome Sauce - Blueberry mix - I love this stuff!!! I made a variation of this with added 2% INW Custard...beyond yum!
Pear and Caramel - A restock of this classic!!! This recipe came from a forum member but I can not find the source for the life of me!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB (22/4/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Flow - DoD Clone - A remix of Flow by Aqua e-liquids - an Hawaiian POG style recipe - delish!!!



Interesting, in reading Wayne's notes on this, to find that he considers Guava to be one of FW's best flavours. The ELR page on it seems to echo that, with a bunch of five star reviews and no one star reviews for a four star overall which is rare. And yet, in all my time DIYing, I've never heard a thing about it, good or bad. Nobody has ever shilled it on ATF or Discord, there is no Reddit review for it, no podcast mentions, Concrete has never referenced it. It's only used in 29 recipes on ATF, only one of which is public. Compare that to 847 for Cap Sweet and 454 for Flv Pink. 

I googled the Reddit Guava FOTW thread and ID10-T mentioned it. So we have Dave's "sweet, inaccurate in a just sort of generic tropical melon sort of way, weak, and a little harsh at higher %s" versus Wayne's "a thick, tropical, sweet flavor and its perfect in those situations. After vaping Aqua’s version, it tasted very similar to FW’s guava, which is great because it’s one of FW’s best flavorings. I didn’t want to use it too high because it’s quite potent on its own, so 3.5% seemed more than plenty. And after a steep it really becomes even more vibrant." 

I've been looking for good guavas. Cap Sweet and Flv Pink are both highly rated and good, although the Flv isn't really guava. The FA and TFA versions don't appeal to me. So FW sounds like a plan. Now to find someone who stocks it...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (22/4/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Doug's Awesome Sauce - Blueberry mix - I love this stuff!!! I made a variation of this with added 2% INW Custard...beyond yum!



Just a heads-up, this one is marked as Private.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/4/18)

RichJB said:


> Now to find someone who stocks it...



The challenge is on! I subbed with FLV and a drop of Cap here. Also searched all over the webs, but alas, no joy.
Perhaps the vendors can add this to the to do list...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christian (25/4/18)

Good Morning

Been busy last night mixed up a few 60 ml Recipes fingers crossed

*Strawberry watermelon cream *
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/188609/Strawberry watermelon cream

*Twelve (12) Monkeys Kanzi Clone (Batch 23-f) The Final Version *
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/696916/Twelve (12) Monkeys Kanzi Clone (Batch 23-f) The Final Version

*Mother's Unicorn Milk *
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/121795/Mother's Unicorn Milk

*Ripe Vapes VCT *
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1213494/Ripe Vapes VCT


*Cupcake Porn - only 4 TPA flavors - 24h steep *
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/957929/Cupcake Porn (○)(○) - only 4 TPA flavors - 24h steep

Hope everything comes out as it should

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (25/4/18)

Christian said:


> *Strawberry watermelon cream *
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/188609/Strawberry watermelon cream



Where did you get the LA Watermelon for this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (25/4/18)

Need some help from some of the mixologists here, I haven't mixed in years, and recently I've been vaping a Blueberry juice as my ADV. So I need a simple Blueberry mix thats been tried and tested if any of you kind folk have one to share?
As a bonus, perhaps even a blueberry yoghurt?

EDIT: Google gives me way too many options

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christian (25/4/18)

RichJB said:


> Where did you get the LA Watermelon for this?



I mixed 2 batches 

1 with 
*CAP Double Watermelon*
other 
*TFA Watermelon*

will let you know how it tastes

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/4/18)

@Humbolt 

Try this - http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/301619/Blueberry yogurt

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (25/4/18)

Humbolt said:


> Need some help from some of the mixologists here, I haven't mixed in years, and recently I've been vaping a Blueberry juice as my ADV. So I need a simple Blueberry mix thats been tried and tested if any of you kind folk have one to share?
> As a bonus, perhaps even a blueberry yoghurt?
> 
> EDIT: Google gives me way too many options


I am not a big Blueberry fan, but this remix of Bombies Black Out City - frosty inhale, finishing with a blueberry limoncello - is great.

As a big fan of Black Out City, I had to try it. For me, the FA Polar Blast did not give the same frosty as the real thing. Replaced the Polar Blast with 0.75% of FA Artic Menthol plus 0.25% of WS-23 (30%). Really close.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (25/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Humbolt
> 
> Try this - http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/301619/Blueberry yogurt



Thank you kindly! That mix seems a bit complicated, though. 



Andre said:


> I am not a big Blueberry fan, but this remix of Bombies Black Out City - frosty inhale, finishing with a blueberry limoncello - is great.
> 
> As a big fan of Black Out City, I had to try it. For me, the FA Polar Blast did not give the same frosty as the real thing. Replaced the Polar Blast with 0.75% of FA Artic Menthol plus 0.25% of WS-23 (30%). Really close.



Thank you, Andre. A bit of ice is never unwelcome.

Will consider these 2, seems I might have to get my hands on quite a few flavours then. 
Was really hoping for a simple recipe, something like:

Blueberry 2%
Cream1%

Shake and vape lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (25/4/18)

@Humbolt, Wayne has a pretty easy Blueberry Ice Cream Parfait, not yogurt but still creamy and it only needs three flavours if you don't add the sweetener. If you want an actual yogurt and don't mind strawberries added, Double Berry Yogurt is an option although WF is only available from selected vendors. Otherwise, if you want a blueberry milk, Bantha Milk uses easily obtainable and versatile ingredients. Bloghurt is a blueberry yogurt but uses Flv Greek Yogurt which is expensive and can be tricky to source.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (25/4/18)

Humbolt said:


> Thank you kindly! That mix seems a bit complicated, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are 2 blueberry bakery recipes in the 1 or 2 flavour recipe thread.
The 2 blueberries with bilberry in the recipe I referred you to, is called the holy trinity for a true blueberry taste and should work without the other ingredients - add cream to taste if required.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt (25/4/18)

RichJB said:


> @Humbolt, Wayne has a pretty easy Blueberry Ice Cream Parfait, not yogurt but still creamy and it only needs three flavours if you don't add the sweetener. If you want an actual yogurt and don't mind strawberries added, Double Berry Yogurt is an option although WF is only available from selected vendors. Otherwise, if you want a blueberry milk, Bantha Milk uses easily obtainable and versatile ingredients. Bloghurt is a blueberry yogurt but uses Flv Greek Yogurt which is expensive and can be tricky to source.


Thank you kindly, good Sir. 

Will have a look at all the suggestions and choose a couple to mix as a shake and vape whilst my other juices steep.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (25/4/18)

Andre said:


> There are 2 blueberry bakery recipes in the 1 or 2 flavour recipe thread.
> The 2 blueberries with bilberry in the recipe I referred you to, is called the holy trinity for a true blueberry taste and should work without the other ingredients - add cream to taste if required.


I didn't even know that thread existed! Thanks, @Andre , much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (25/4/18)

Andre said:


> The 2 blueberries with bilberry in the recipe I referred you to, is called the holy trinity for a true blueberry taste and should work without the other ingredients - add cream to taste if required.



I agree with this. If you're going to be making blueberry juices regularly then TFA Blueberry Extra, FW Blueberry and FA Bilberry are essentials, many recipes use two or all three of these. One example is my favourite blueberry bakery, Another Blueberry Glazed Doughnut. Although it uses two esoteric flavours in FA Joy and Torrone which I wouldn't recommend for those looking to start buying flavours from scratch. You will get far more utility from many other flavours.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (25/4/18)

RichJB said:


> I agree with this. If you're going to be making blueberry juices regularly then TFA Blueberry Extra, FW Blueberry and FA Bilberry are essentials, many recipes use two or all three of these. One example is my favourite blueberry bakery, Another Blueberry Glazed Doughnut. Although it uses two esoteric flavours in FA Joy and Torrone which I wouldn't recommend for those looking to start buying flavours from scratch. You will get far more utility from many other flavours.


Thanks, added to my cart. I see that mix contains FW Yellow Cake - I loved that flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (25/4/18)

FW Yellow Cake is still the king. You will glow in the dark after vaping it. But the taste is so good that I don't mind losing a kidney for it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (25/4/18)

Humbolt said:


> Was really hoping for a simple recipe, something like:
> 
> Blueberry 2%
> Cream1%
> ...



Go for it! That's how I learnt to make different flavours - mine was strawberry, cream. Got sick of it and added WS-23 - Boom baby!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/4/18)

Heck I'll even add glazed donut to the lot - Creamed Blueberry on Donut.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (25/4/18)

blueberry yogurt
blueberry wild tfa 8%
creamy yogurt cap 3%
cap blueberry extra 3% 
sweetener 1%
dragon fruit 1%

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/4/18)

Christian said:


> I mixed 2 batches
> 
> 1 with
> *CAP Double Watermelon*
> ...



I'm afraid that the subs you choose will not come close to the original profile and will lack authenticity. It may taste OK but I suggest you get some of these - I have listed them in order of delivering an authentic watermelon profile and based on the notes by reviewers & tasters:

LA - The best by far, but alas, a no flyer and not available locally
FLV - On par with LA, probably 98% there
PUR - A brilliant watermelon - see my notes here
FA - Very good
INW - Very good

BE very careful with subs - If you do not KNOW for certain that the sub will match or enhance the mix, rather do not mix it and order the correct ingredient. In this instance it will be the same as subbing KWV 20 year old brandy for Wellingtons - it will taste ok, but not great when compared to the KWV...

Feel free to ask the friendly and helpful chaps here for advise if you need...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (25/4/18)

Humbolt said:


> Thanks, added to my cart. I see that mix contains FW Yellow Cake - I loved that flavour



What does it taste like? I'm looking to make a lemon cream cronut clone but more of a cake or donut added instesd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christian (25/4/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> I'm afraid that the subs you choose will not come close to the original profile and will lack authenticity. It may taste OK but I suggest you get some of these - I have listed them in order of delivering an authentic watermelon profile and based on the notes by reviewers & tasters:
> 
> LA - The best by far, but alas, a no flyer and not available locally
> FLV - On par with LA, probably 98% there
> ...



Thank you very much

Good to know sorry still very new to DIY mixing 

Learning everyday something new

Will try and use FLV next time 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (25/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> What does it taste like? I'm looking to make a lemon cream cronut clone but more of a cake or donut added instesd


It reminds me of this spongecake my Gran used to make. It's really smooth, maybe like a donut but less sweet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (25/4/18)

RichJB said:


> FW Yellow Cake is still the king. You will glow in the dark after vaping it. But the taste is so good that I don't mind losing a kidney for it.


What is a reasonable % for FW Yellow Cake. I used to enjoy it but overused it once and went off for a bit. Kinda lus for some cakey awesomeness now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (25/4/18)

I have only mixed 2 recipes with it and both are at 0,5%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (25/4/18)

craigb said:


> What is a reasonable % for FW Yellow Cake. I used to enjoy it but overused it once and went off for a bit. Kinda lus for some cakey awesomeness now.


I have only gone as much as 6%, but at that strength you just taste cake and not much more lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (25/4/18)

craigb said:


> What is a reasonable % for FW Yellow Cake.



The ATF average is 1.76%. But bear in mind that YC is often used to just boost a doughnut or other bakery slightly. For a distinctly YC profile, I'd go for around 3%. 

If you want YC at its very best, let me present...

*drum roll*

MrBurgundy's St Louie Butter Cake. Seriously, if you have the ingredients, mix this up. You will be blasted by a sweet, gooey, buttery, sugary, artery-hardening, coronary-inducing cake that will remind you why fat kids have all the fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Humbolt (25/4/18)

RichJB said:


> The ATF average is 1.76%. But bear in mind that YC is often used to just boost a doughnut or other bakery slightly. For a distinctly YC profile, I'd go for around 3%.
> 
> If you want YC at its very best, let me present...
> 
> ...


I should not have visited this thread. *sigh* more things added to my cart.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/4/18)

Humbolt said:


> It reminds me of this spongecake my Gran used to make. It's really smooth, maybe like a donut but less sweet.



Awesome, thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (25/4/18)

RichJB said:


> The ATF average is 1.76%. But bear in mind that YC is often used to just boost a doughnut or other bakery slightly. For a distinctly YC profile, I'd go for around 3%.
> 
> If you want YC at its very best, let me present...
> 
> ...


Mixed up some of this with the help of locust 2 a while back, and oh my, it's divine. Going to see if we can do 200 mls over the weekend. The nomness is great with this one.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (28/4/18)

Tonight's mix:
Peach pie
Fa white peach 1.5%
Fa liquid amber 1%
Inw biscuit 1%
Fa apple pie 0.5%
Fa custard premium 2%
Fa cream fresh 1%
This turned out good hope it steeps a bit. 
Light peach with a nice crust to it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> I whipped up a couple more over the weekend...a DIY'er's gotta do what a DIY'er's gotta do!
> 
> Rudi's Simple Custard - I'm experimenting with simple combinations to achieve a simple, straight forward custard. So far, so good...
> Wayne's Papaya Guava & Pineapple - Simple combo with TFA Papaya as the hero
> ...



No wonder your stash is growing faster than you can vape
When you mix up you mix like 10 at a time
And your "pausing" has stopped
Seems like you are accelerating!

Theres only one solution :
"Rude Juice party at Rudis"
Sounds good, hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (28/4/18)

Hop Spit, philosaphucker still at it. This time a tobacco with INW Cactus. And FLV Yakima Hops. Either excellent or horrible, but certainly out of this world.
Peachy Orange Guava. The creator cracked the code - had to mix it.
Midnight Oil - always looking for a good cold remedy.
Summer - An interesting floral mix by CheebaSteeba.
St Louie Butter Cake - because @RichJB insists, and it sounds beyond decadent.
Starburst - Strawberry Juicy Fruit Bubblegum by Mykreign. I like strawberry.
Guitari - our @Patrick's recipe and HRH's one and only ADV. The 120 ml Chubby Unicorn bottles are a pleasure to mix into - big, wide mouths. Got them from Blck Vapour.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (28/4/18)

Andre said:


> Hop Spit, philosaphucker still at it. This time a tobacco with INW Cactus. And FLV Yakima Hops. Either excellent or horrible, but certainly out of this world.
> Peachy Orange Guava. The creator cracked the code - had to mix it.
> Midnight Oil - always looking for a good cold remedy.
> Summer - An interesting floral mix by CheebaSteeba.
> ...



That peachy orange guava sounds amazing @Andre 
I assume you havent tried it yet
Let us know

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (28/4/18)

Andre said:


> Hop Spit, philosaphucker still at it. This time a tobacco with INW Cactus. And FLV Yakima Hops. Either excellent or horrible, but certainly out of this world.
> Peachy Orange Guava. The creator cracked the code - had to mix it.
> Midnight Oil - always looking for a good cold remedy.
> Summer - An interesting floral mix by CheebaSteeba.
> ...


Looks excellent @Andre , and the St Louie butter cake is nom nom nom, hoping to mix another batch this weekend.  Maybe I must try out Guitari and Peachy Orange guava as well. Rule 1 applies to the other recipies.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (28/4/18)

Andre said:


> Midnight Oil - always looking for a good cold remedy.



That looks interesting, I've just ordered some Inw Eucalyptus and Mint. Cheeba and Kopel both love vaping it straight up. The other bonus about it is that it's good off the rip and requires only a day or three to settle fully. Apparently it doesn't steep well. With winter coming up, I never know when a scratchy throat or cold might strike. So having something that can be whipped up the moment I start feeling off is a bonus.

The St Louie is indeed decadent and sweeeeeeeeet. I leave the sweetener out now and even without it, it's still very sweet. But apparently the actual foodstuff is dental caries and heart attack on a plate so it's true to profile.

Reactions: Like 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (28/4/18)

Seems long weekends are my quick mix weekends 


Nanaberry custard

Ncv Ripple - extremely authentic smell @Vapington

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (28/4/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Seems long weekends are my quick mix weekends
> View attachment 130516
> 
> Nanaberry custard
> ...


Going to be doing the Ripple of @Vapington tomorrow, with a restock mix of Burst as well. Thankfully it's a long weekend so I may just be able to do some more recipies for the month ahead. Cannot wait to taste the new offering.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lawrence A (28/4/18)

It has been a productive mixing session.

For mates
100ml Cuprian https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/13229#cuprian_mint_chocolate_chip_ice_cream_revised_by_enyawreklaw
100ml Creme De Orange https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/27038
100ml Sword of Truth http://vapingunderground.com/threads/sword-of-truth-v2-by-botboy141.17828/
100ml Doug's Awesome Sauce http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/754910/Doug's Awesome Sauce
50ml Paulies RY4 - RY4 Double TFA 5%, VBIC TFA 2%

Re-stocks for me
30ml Sword of Truth http://vapingunderground.com/threads/sword-of-truth-v2-by-botboy141.17828/
30ml Drunken Pears https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/32333
30ml Quick https://diyordievaping.com/2018/02/19/quik-strawberry-malted-milk-diy-e-liquid-recipe/

New recipes I have not yet tried
10ml Hakuna Matata https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/20889#hakuna_matata_by_zupp6m6n 
10ml Icee Orange https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/57121
10ml Jam Monster Clone Remix https://diyordievaping.com/2017/12/27/strawberry-jam-monster-diy-e-liquid-recipe/ Used TFA Strawberry instead of RF Strawberry at same % due to 1st rule.
10ml Kiwana U Wana https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/61936
10ml Loveless 
10ml Milk and Honey https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/13546#milk_honey_by_cheebasteeba
30ml Morning Glory https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/84671
10ml Papa Smurf Remix http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1502744/Ckemist Remix: Papa Smurf
10ml Peachy Cream Remix - not sure where I got this recipe from - Cream Fresh FA 2%, Juicy Peach CAP 2%, Sweet Cream CAP 3%
30ml Pychee https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/97171
10ml Rhodonite https://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/17/rhodonite/
10ml Snickerdoodles - not sure where I got this recipe from - Cinnamon Danish Swirl CAP 2,5%, Sugar Cookie CAP 7,5%, Vanilla Custard CAP 5%
30ml St Louie Butter Cake - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/54710

My own creations
1. Peanut butter and banana on toast - this is a profile I have just started working on as my dad digs it in real life, so want to try and emulate it in vape form. 

2. An attempted clone/remix of Milk Lab's Hakkaberry (strawberry + kiwi yogurt) - this is something I have been chasing since I started DIYíng as it was my favorite commercial juice. I purchased a bottle of the original in this past week to compare the last version I have mixed up, and it's starting to get quite close, but still needs some work. 

3. Milk Tart - another profile I am trying to nail. This one is sadly nowhere near close enough yet.

Tomorrow I plan to do some single flavor testing on a bunch of new concentrates I received in this week, so a little more 'mixing' before the weekend is over.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## RichJB (28/4/18)

Great stuff, @Lawrence A. For Cokecan's Loveless, did you use the OG TFA Orange Cream (no-fly) or the reduced flashpoint Orange Cream Bar? I've heard good things about the OG, not such good things about Bar. As I don't have either, I'm tempted to mix that up with Inw Shisha Orange. I am firmly of the belief that there is no orange recipe which cannot be improved by subbing Inw Shisha Orange.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lawrence A (29/4/18)

RichJB said:


> Great stuff, @Lawrence A. For Cokecan's Loveless, did you use the OG TFA Orange Cream (no-fly) or the reduced flashpoint Orange Cream Bar? I've heard good things about the OG, not such good things about Bar. As I don't have either, I'm tempted to mix that up with Inw Shisha Orange. I am firmly of the belief that there is no orange recipe which cannot be improved by subbing Inw Shisha Orange.


@RichJB it was the OG Orange Cream  

I have some INW Shisha Orange so once I have tasted this version I can do a remix with the Shisha Orange and let you know. But as you have already alluded to, there's no reason for it not to be a great sub, or even an improvement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/4/18)

@Lawrence A , thats an epic mixing sesssion, my word!

How is Cuprian? Am tempted to get it. I hear good things

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lawrence A (29/4/18)

@Silver 

It taste just like choc-mint ice cream. 

It's a sweet juice though - Wayne noted that without the sweetness the profile wouldn't be true to the real thing so if you have a sweet tooth it should be right up your alley.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (29/4/18)

Finally gave in and mixed some of @Paul33 Choffee. It definately passed the snv snozzle test!

This might just be one of my winter adv's.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/4/18)

Adephi said:


> Finally gave in and mixed some of @Paul33 Choffee. It definately passed the snv snozzle test!
> 
> This might just be one of my winter adv's.


Good to hear, I mixed a tester and hope it's going to be great.will be nice for winter, can test next week sometime.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (29/4/18)

Also worth noting that OG Cuprian can't be made anymore unless you still have OG Inw Milk Chocolate. The reformulated Inw Milk Chocolate wrecks the recipe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RichJB (30/4/18)

I finally got around to mixing up Joel's B.F.C. now that I have TFA Pie Crust. Also found an interesting looking Snickerdoodle Doughnut. Over the past few days, I've also done:
Blue With Envy: blueberry cheesecake, what's not to like?
White Wafer: loves me some white choc.
Strawberry Whip: that's a lot of flavours for only 13% total flavouring.
Sadlad Toast Crunch: I've been guzzling down Rage's blueberry creamcake, figured I'd try another of his classics.
Creamy Strap-On: another of Joel's bangers.
Nutty Sweet and Smoky Soho: a Jenn Jarvis recipe with more than 13% total flavouring? This I have to sample. Even if it is a tobacco.
The Aussie Pavlova: again, a lot of flavours.
And, finally, another large batch of Joel's Led Zeppola. I will have to ration this one as NicVape Old Fashioned Doughnut is not stocked by anyone locally anymore and my bottle is emptying fast.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Bulldog (30/4/18)

Hi @RichJB, I have never liked coconut in any drink or food, closest I get is a whippy bar which i dust all the coconut off first. What do you think of creamy strap-on without the coconut, got all the other ingredients

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (30/4/18)

Adephi said:


> Finally gave in and mixed some of @Paul33 Choffee. It definately passed the snv snozzle test!
> 
> This might just be one of my winter adv's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lawrence A (30/4/18)

RichJB said:


> Also worth noting that OG Cuprian can't be made anymore unless you still have OG Inw Milk Chocolate. The reformulated Inw Milk Chocolate wrecks the recipe.


@RichJB do you know if anyone has found a viable sub for the OG INW Milk Chocolate as I don't have any more 

I have some FW White Chocolate on hand - would that be a viable option? I know it is never going to be 'the same', but something that is close and doesn't taste like band-aid would be a winner.

Open to any suggestions...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/4/18)

Lawrence A said:


> @RichJB do you know if anyone has found a viable sub for the OG INW Milk Chocolate as I don't have any more
> 
> I have some FW White Chocolate on hand - would that be a viable option? I know it is never going to be 'the same', but something that is close and doesn't taste like band-aid would be a winner.
> 
> Open to any suggestions...


See this @Lawrence A.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lawrence A (30/4/18)

RichJB said:


> The Aussie Pavlova: again, a lot of flavours.


@RichJB this mix calls for FA Forrest Mix - could CAP Harvestberry be ok to sub here or are the 2 dramatically different. I seem to recall reading something that they are similar, but of course may be mixing things up in my head.

Cheebasteeba's notes on reddit for Forrest Mix

_A delicious blend of mixed berries. Slightly sweet, refreshing, yummy. Hard to pick out individual berries, but if I had to try, I'd say blackcurrant, blackberry, blueberry, maybe a hint of raspberry. I don't notice any medicinal or off flavors with it. It's not very tart, like you might expect from a mixed berry blend_

wh1skeyk1ng notes on reddit for Forrest Mix
_
Fairly balanced mix of blueberry, blackberry, raspberry, cherry, purple grapes, white grapes, hints of strawberry, plum, and apple in there too. Somewhat juicy with a subtle tartness. I would say it is a brighter mix well accented by darker fruits that don't over-power each other._

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/4/18)

Lawrence A said:


> @RichJB do you know if anyone has found a viable sub for the OG INW Milk Chocolate as I don't have any more
> 
> I have some FW White Chocolate on hand - would that be a viable option? I know it is never going to be 'the same', but something that is close and doesn't taste like band-aid would be a winner.
> 
> Open to any suggestions...



FW White Choc won’t work in here at all I’m afraid. Wayne listed JF Milk Choc as a suitable alternative
You can try Molinberry Glamour Chocolate as well, it’s a superb chocolate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lawrence A (30/4/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> FW White Choc won’t work in here at all I’m afraid. Wayne listed JF Milk Choc as a suitable alternative
> You can try PUR Glamour Chocolate as well, it’s a superb chocolate.


Thanks for the feedback @Rude Rudi much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/4/18)

Lawrence A said:


> @RichJB this mix calls for FA Forrest Mix - could CAP Harvestberry be ok to sub here or are the 2 dramatically different. I seem to recall reading something that they are similar, but of course may be mixing things up in my head.
> 
> Cheebasteeba's notes on reddit for Forrest Mix
> 
> ...



Having mixed this a week or so ago, I can comment on behalf of @RichJB. Although Forest Mix is part of the profile, it is not the prevailing flavour. As Cap is weaker in potency than FA, I would say that you could sub with Harvest Berry at around 2% in this recipe. It will change the profile just a smidgen but will not influence it much - the other flavours will bend it into shape here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lawrence A (30/4/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Having mixed this a week or so ago, I can comment on behalf of @RichJB. Although Forest Mix is part of the profile, it is not the prevailing flavour. As Cap is weaker in potency than FA, I would say that you could sub with Harvest Berry at around 2% in this recipe. It will change the profile just a smidgen but will not influence it much - the other flavours will bend it into shape here.


Awesome - thanks again for your feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/4/18)

Mixed up a couple on this fabulous long weekend!

Nutty Sweet and Smoky Soho - at mentioned by @RichJB, looks right up my alley! Or try the recipe I made on ATF, ready for mixing
Watermelon Crack [BX Vapor CLONE] - a very highly rated recipe I finally got round to mix. Subbed LA Watermelom with FLV
Foreshadowing (Green Berry Rush) - a vibrant Strawberry Kiwi Hawaiian Punch
Sweet B Jesus - A very nicely sweetened vanilla cream with hints of maple. 
Oatmeal Cream Pie - interesting use of Cap Gingerbread to ‘bend’ it to create an oatmeal cookie effect
Peachy Orange Guava - suggestion as mixed by @Andre 
The Best Damn Loveless Orange Milk - suggestion as mixed by @Lawrence. This one is stunning!
Awesome 4Some - my own creation, A celebration of the wonderful spectrum of citrus.
Maple Art - a marvelous new sweet tobacco recipe by Fear...superb!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (30/4/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Mixed up a couple on this fabulous long weekend!
> 
> Nutty Sweet and Smoky Soho - at mentioned by @RichJB, looks right up my alley!
> Watermelon Crack [BX Vapor CLONE] - a very highly rated recipe I finally got round to mix. Subbed LA Watermelom with FLV
> ...



hi @Rude Rudi please can you check the link for Nutty Sweet and Smoky Soho - keen to check it out but doesnt take me to the recipe

thanks & regards


----------



## RichJB (30/4/18)

Bulldog said:


> Hi @RichJB, I have never liked coconut in any drink or food, closest I get is a whippy bar which i dust all the coconut off first. What do you think of creamy strap-on without the coconut, got all the other ingredients



I don't see why not. Pineapple, watermelon and strawberry with a whipped cream sounds fine. It won't be the same and it may throw the balance of the other fruits out. But you would pick that up when you vaped it and could make tweaks accordingly. 



Lawrence A said:


> @RichJB do you know if anyone has found a viable sub for the OG INW Milk Chocolate as I don't have any more
> 
> I have some FW White Chocolate on hand - would that be a viable option? I know it is never going to be 'the same', but something that is close and doesn't taste like band-aid would be a winner.
> 
> Open to any suggestions...



Wayne tried to look pleased when he announced JF Milk Choc as a doable sub but you could see he was crushed that Inw had destroyed his recipe and he wasn't getting it back. I had the notion to use FW White Choc instead, even before the Inw Milk Choc was reformulated, but never got around to trying it. 

With the arrival of LB White Chocolate Peppermint, I would probably be inclined to use that and drop both the Inw Milk Chocolate and the Creme de Menthe. There won't be much else that I can use WCP in, it's a pretty complete flavour on its own. So turning it into an ice cream seems a natural fit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (30/4/18)

@vicTor, try this page. It's the second recipe on the page. Jenn didn't load it to ATF for whatever reason.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/4/18)

vicTor said:


> hi @Rude Rudi please can you check the link for Nutty Sweet and Smoky Soho - keen to check it out but doesnt take me to the recipe
> 
> thanks & regards



Fixed in OP - also added the ATF link which I created

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (30/4/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> You can try PUR Glamour Chocolate as well, it’s a superb chocolate.



MolinBerry, I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/4/18)

RichJB said:


> MolinBerry, I think.


Thants what I mean.... oops...


----------



## Lawrence A (30/4/18)

Lawrence A said:


> New recipes I have not yet tried
> 10ml Hakuna Matata https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/20889#hakuna_matata_by_zupp6m6n
> 10ml Icee Orange https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/57121
> 30ml Pychee https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/97171
> 10ml Rhodonite https://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/17/rhodonite/



So some feedback on a few I have tried after a 3 day steep:

*Hakuna Matata - *"Well balanced Banana, Papaya and Tangerine mix with a pinch of Dragon Fruit in the mix"is how the creator describes it - to me it tastes just like fruit salad I used to eat at my grandparents' house as a small kid. Hakuna Matata *- *what a wonderful vape!

*Icee Orange* - The only bad part about this juice is, instead of dripping it, I want to pour it, .... down my throat. Another banger from @Rude Rudi 

*Pychee *- @Rude Rudi this stuff is _really _delicious. I like it a lot and will be mixing up some for daily rotation, this weekend. Thanks for creating and sharing this beauty.

*Rhodonite *- its nice but nothing wow about it for me. Its something I may remix if/when I am in the mood for it, but am also not too concerned if I run out of concentrates for it and can't make it again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (30/4/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Mixed up a couple on this fabulous long weekend!
> 
> Nutty Sweet and Smoky Soho - at mentioned by @RichJB, looks right up my alley! Or try the recipe I made on ATF, ready for mixing
> Watermelon Crack [BX Vapor CLONE] - a very highly rated recipe I finally got round to mix. Subbed LA Watermelom with FLV
> ...



Another cracker of a mixing session @Rude Rudi 
Your juice is growing very fast I see!
I think you should just bring it all to VapeCon and we set up a very long Rude tasting table
Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (1/5/18)

Between my lacking creative talent where creating new mixes is concerned and the notorious challenge related to mixing coffee juices I feel rather brave in admitting to having mixed up the below this evening. I am not a lover of boutique coffee's and prefer a well bodied "traditional" cuppa joe. The type that cures hangovers, saddle sores and even the odd bullet wound should the need arise. 

*Prairie Brew V0.0 - 30/04/2018*
Coffee (INW) 4%
Coffee Espresso (FA) 0.5%
Mexican Liqueur (TFA) 0.3%
Sweet Cream (CAP) 1.2%
Super Sweet (CAP) 0.3%
(Took portions and pointers in various recipes by @Andre, @Huffapuff and @Rude Rudi to concoct the above. Thanks gents.) 

Off the bat it is surprisingly nice which is a positive sign of good things to come after a week or two steep. Will tune it a bit more pending that result but it is already very close to what I had in mind.

Regards

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Between my lacking creative talent where creating new mixes is concerned and the notorious challenge related to mixing coffee juices I feel rather brave in admitting to having mixed up the below this evening. I am not a lover of boutique coffee's and prefer a well bodied "traditional" cuppa joe. The type that cures hangovers, saddle sores and even the odd bullet wound should the need arise.
> 
> *Prairie Brew V0.0 - 30/04/2018*
> Coffee (INW) 4%
> ...



Sounds good, and potent! Let us know how it turns out...
Have you tried MF Coffee as yet? It is hailed as the best, authentic coffee concentrate around. It is pricey but it is very potent, as in 1% usage, and the bottle is 15ml... You should consider it if you are chasing the perfect coffee profile. Check out Marietta for the perfect coffee vape...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (1/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Sounds good, and potent! Let us know how it turns out...
> Have you tried MF Coffee as yet? It is hailed as the best, authentic coffee concentrate around. It is pricey but it is very potent, as in 1% usage, and the bottle is 15ml... You should consider it if you are chasing the perfect coffee profile. Check out Marietta for the perfect coffee vape...


@Rude Rudi @Raindance @Andre , my total order placed for May consists of a bottle of medicine flower coffee and 3other concentrates, but I think it is going to be good value for money. What prompted this is the Hipster Cofee tobacco I mixed and was looking forward to, and it ended up tasting like someone doing a burnout in my mouth, pure burnt tire!  Hope I can get something good mixed out of it, like both the iced and Irish coffee from Andre.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @Rude Rudi @Raindance @Andre , my total order placed for May consists of a bottle of medicine flower coffee and 3other concentrates, but I think it is going to be good value for money. What prompted this is the Hipster Cofee tobacco I mixed and was looking forward to, and it ended up tasting like someone doing a burnout in my mouth, pure burnt tire!  Hope I can get something good mixed out of it, like both the iced and Irish coffee from Andre.



Yes, that’s why I gave up on chasing a coffee profile...one can only have so many burnt tires!

I’m trolling until someone posts the perfect coffee which ticks all the boxes...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (1/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Between my lacking creative talent where creating new mixes is concerned and the notorious challenge related to mixing coffee juices I feel rather brave in admitting to having mixed up the below this evening. I am not a lover of boutique coffee's and prefer a well bodied "traditional" cuppa joe. The type that cures hangovers, saddle sores and even the odd bullet wound should the need arise.
> 
> *Prairie Brew V0.0 - 30/04/2018*
> Coffee (INW) 4%
> ...


That looks awesome. I love INW Coffee even though a coil gunker of note.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (1/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Yes, that’s why I gave up on chasing a coffee profile...one can only have so many burnt tires!
> 
> I’m trolling until someone posts the perfect coffee which ticks all the boxes...
> 
> ...


Will let you know once I have received it and actually used it if it is the right stuff! Cannot wait for a coffee tobacco with some creamy undertones maybe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (1/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Sounds good, and potent! Let us know how it turns out...
> Have you tried MF Coffee as yet? It is hailed as the best, authentic coffee concentrate around. It is pricey but it is very potent, as in 1% usage, and the bottle is 15ml... You should consider it if you are chasing the perfect coffee profile. Check out Marietta for the perfect coffee vape...



@Andre gave the same advice while I was doing some research on the topic. Took one look at the price and had second thoughts. But I know at some stage I will buy it so why delay, will be in the next order. Not to experiment with, will rather make some of the recipes already posted.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (1/5/18)

Ok, doesn't look like much but mixed myself with breaks in between.



At this rate I will be able to mix and enjoy going forward again. Today's mic consisted of the following:
100 ml Ripple one shot by NCV @Vapington
100 ml St Lois Butter Cake https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/54710#st_louie_butter_cake_by_mrburgundy
100 ml Seven Seas http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/86158/Seven Seas Clone 1.2%
50 ml Cardinal https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/24962
50 ml FA Glory https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/page-16#post-445309
50 ml Solus https://alltheflavors.com/recipes?sort_order=new&name_like=Solus
50 ml Apricot Cream by @Rude Rudi https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-dessert-candy-recipes.t26446/page-18#post-625137

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (1/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, doesn't look like much but mixed myself with breaks in between.
> View attachment 130717
> 
> 
> ...




Nice one buddy !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (2/5/18)

RichJB said:


> The ATF average is 1.76%. But bear in mind that YC is often used to just boost a doughnut or other bakery slightly. For a distinctly YC profile, I'd go for around 3%.
> 
> If you want YC at its very best, let me present...
> 
> ...


Is OOO Powdered Sugar essential in this mix, any sub, so want to try it after your description @RichJB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (2/5/18)

Not essential, use Meringue or FA Torrone if you don't have Powdered Sugar. Won't be exactly the same but close enough. The magic comes from the YC, Inw Custard and CCI mix, the Powdered Sugar is just an accent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (2/5/18)

Thank you, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (2/5/18)

RichJB said:


> Not essential, use Meringue or FA Torrone if you don't have Powdered Sugar. Won't be exactly the same but close enough. The magic comes from the YC, Inw Custard and CCI mix, the Powdered Sugar is just an accent.


What percentage would you recommend for the Torrone sub?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (2/5/18)

Mixed this one over the weekend:
Pur watermelon 5%
Cap double apple 4%
Cap golden pineapple 1% 
Tfa strawberry 2%

3 day steep works wonders. 
The watermelon is in the front with a lovely sour note to it tastes like vgod sour licious. Think some sweetner and malic acid will get it closer to that profile.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (2/5/18)

Friep said:


> What percentage would you recommend for the Torrone sub?



I haven't tried it but wouldn't go high on it. The Powdered Sugar is only 1.5% and it's a weak flavour. So for Torrone or Meringue I'd go for around 0.5%.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Friep (2/5/18)

RichJB said:


> I haven't tried it but wouldn't go high on it. The Powdered Sugar is only 1.5% and it's a weak flavour. So for Torrone or Meringue I'd go for around 0.5%.


Thanks man will do a remix of this Tommorow night and give the Torrone a go think my previous mix i added to much fa meringue went for a straight sub 1.5% might be why I didn't enjoy it that much.


----------



## RichJB (2/5/18)

Yeah, cut Meringue/Torrone right down and give it a long steep too. CCI is not happy with a short steep.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HapticSimian (2/5/18)

I desecrated @Paul33's Choffee by dropping the Cappuccino V2 by 1.2%... 'cause I ran out... and chucking in 1.2% Bavarian Cream on a whim to make up for the perceived flavour deficit. It's... good. According to my taste buds, at least.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/5/18)

HapticSimian said:


> I desecrated @Paul33's Choffee by dropping the Cappuccino V2 by 1.2%... 'cause I ran out... and chucking in 1.2% Bavarian Cream on a whim to make up for the perceived flavour deficit. It's... good. According to my taste buds, at least.


As long as it doesn’t taste like socks you’re winning

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius (3/5/18)

Hi

I didn't go to school, can you please help me with the manufacturers of the below

*Recipe 2 -- Nutty Sweet and Smoky Soho*
% Flavors
0.10% Black Fire
4% Butterscotch
2% Caramel
0.5% Glory
0.25% Hazelnut
0.25% Liquid Amber
0.5% Vanilla Classic
1% Marshmallow
1% Meringue
4% SoHo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (3/5/18)

All FA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (3/5/18)

RichJB said:


> All FA.


Thank you kindly sir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (3/5/18)

Cornelius said:


> Hi
> 
> I didn't go to school, can you please help me with the manufacturers of the below
> 
> ...


@RichJB , will the two of you believe that I did not have FA Caramel to mix this the weekend, rectified by delivery hopefully taking place this afternoon. Cannot wait to try it,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (3/5/18)

FA Caramel is one of the staples and the market leader by a long, loooooong way. On ATF, it is used in 2722 recipes. Next most popular is TFA Caramel (Original) which is used in 546. So you will get a lot of mileage out of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (3/5/18)

I mixed up a few bottles last night

Pychee - So far Everything from @Rude Rudi has been Awesome!! So I decided to give this a try last night too, Cant wait for the steep!

*Deez Twakkie *- My mix of AM4A and Kentucky Blend, Oooooh it smells delicious, I really cant wait for this one.


*
(ROrange) *Remixed Version of @Rude Rudi orignal Icy Orange - This has become a Normal part of my Rotation and I just cant go without it! This is also my Second Bottle for the Week!! 



(Updated)* Deez Melonz* - Changed the recipe up a bit using PUR Watermelon as Suggested by @Rude Rudi 


*
Experimental StrawbChee *Something I think I will like. New and Experimental.




And now I wait

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (3/5/18)

RichJB said:


> FA Caramel is one of the staples and the market leader by a long, loooooong way. On ATF, it is used in 2722 recipes. Next most popular is TFA Caramel (Original) which is used in 546. So you will get a lot of mileage out of it.


That's exactly the reason I could not believe that I didn't have it. Just been delivered and in my hand, so great news on the mixing front, even if it is slow going.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christian (3/5/18)

Sorry guys going to be stupid here

What flavors/recipe calculator app are you guys using 

@Dietz 

*Thank you *

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (3/5/18)

Christian said:


> Sorry guys going to be stupid here
> 
> What flavors/recipe calculator app are you guys using
> 
> ...


I use JuiceCalculator, I like it because it keeps stock levels of what I have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (3/5/18)

Dietz said:


> I mixed up a few bottles last night
> 
> Pychee - So far Everything from @Rude Rudi has been Awesome!! So I decided to give this a try last night too, Cant wait for the steep!
> 
> ...



Deez Twakkie !!

awesome, gonna give it a whirl !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (3/5/18)

Dietz said:


> I use JuiceCalculator, I like it because it keeps stock levels of what I have.



What he said ^^.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (3/5/18)

vicTor said:


> Deez Twakkie !!
> 
> awesome, gonna give it a whirl !


Might join you on this one

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (3/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Might join you on this one



I tell you, every time i open this forum my list of "to mix" just gets longer and longer and longer ....lol

Reactions: Can relate 4


----------



## Room Fogger (3/5/18)

Ditto

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (3/5/18)

vicTor said:


> I tell you, every time i open this forum my list of "to mix" just gets longer and longer and longer ....lol


Dude, This order started out With ONLY the Kentucky Blend... I feel you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33 (5/5/18)

Choffee 

SVBICC by Wayne Walker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (5/5/18)

Real strawberry cheesecake by Wayne Walker

Some Strawberry Jam Monster clone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/5/18)

Daily driver - restock (yum)

Dinner lady clone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (5/5/18)

Want to start experimenting with a tobacco menthol for the mrs, something simple. 

Was thinking FA 7 leaves? Any thoughts good people?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/5/18)

I had more to mix but I ran out of PG like a dumbass

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (5/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> Want to start experimenting with a tobacco menthol for the mrs, something simple.
> 
> Was thinking FA 7 leaves? Any thoughts good people?


Would also love to know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/5/18)

Friep said:


> Would also love to know.


From what I saw about it as a stand-alone you would use it at 2.5% so probably gonna try that with 0.5-1% VM menthol and hold thumbs and hope for the best.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (5/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> Was thinking FA 7 leaves? Any thoughts good people?



If you have FA 7 Leaves already, go for it. It's not really a prominent tobacco for me, it's just tobacco-ish. Although I don't vape tobaccos generally, so take my advice with a bag of salt. However, if you're looking to get a tobacco to experiment with and create a juice, I think most tobacco-heads would recommend Flavorah. They have absolutely killed it with their tobaccos. Inw used to be the main brand for developing tobaccos, with some use for FA as well. Now it's almost all Flv.

Fear came up with an interesting "cool" tobacco that doesn't use menthol but rather Inw Natural Mint coupled with WS-23. So for those who like the idea of a cool cig but aren't too crazy about menthol, or want to try a different angle on it, that might be worth a shot.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (5/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> Want to start experimenting with a tobacco menthol for the mrs, something simple.
> 
> Was thinking FA 7 leaves? Any thoughts good people?



hi long time !

don't know anything about menthol, but try the AM4A (INW) for tobacco 5 - 6%

and Kentucky Blend (flv)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (5/5/18)

I also want to try the 7 Leaves

head onto the DIY Tobacco thread, plenty info and ideas

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/5/18)

vicTor said:


> I also want to try the 7 Leaves
> 
> head onto the DIY Tobacco thread, plenty info and ideas


That’s where I saw the 7 leaves at 2.5% as a stand-alone. 

I’ll grab some am4a and 7 leaves on my next diy order!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Huffapuff (5/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> Want to start experimenting with a tobacco menthol for the mrs, something simple.
> 
> Was thinking FA 7 leaves? Any thoughts good people?



As @RichJB mentioned Arctic Queen is good, however, unlike Fear I'm not tired of menthol so I subbed the INW Natural Mint with TFA Menthol @ 0.75%. After 10 days the menthol mellows perfectly leaving a lovely deep, rich tobacco that chills your mouth and throat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/5/18)

Doug's Awesome Sauce
Pychee
Pablo
DragonBerry
Bombies nana cream
One Milk to Rule Them All
turkish nut (Salt Nic)
tobacco chocolate (turkish with chocolate (Salt nic)
turkish 5% (Salt nic)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (5/5/18)

Huffapuff said:


> As @RichJB mentioned Arctic Queen is good, however, unlike Fear I'm not tired of menthol so I subbed the INW Natural Mint with TFA Menthol @ 0.75%. After 10 days the menthol mellows perfectly leaving a lovely deep, rich tobacco that chills your mouth and throat.


Did you leave in the ws23?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> Want to start experimenting with a tobacco menthol for the mrs, something simple.
> 
> Was thinking FA 7 leaves? Any thoughts good people?



Hi @Paul33 
I did a "review" on FA7Leaves a while back and also an impression when adding menthol
FA7Leaves is nice on its own, perhaps a bit bland but nice. Adding menthol makes it great!
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/flavour-art-concentrate-reviews.t21747/page-2#post-637644

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/5/18)

Huffapuff said:


> As @RichJB mentioned Arctic Queen is good, however, unlike Fear I'm not tired of menthol so I subbed the INW Natural Mint with TFA Menthol @ 0.75%. After 10 days the menthol mellows perfectly leaving a lovely deep, rich tobacco that chills your mouth and throat.


I made Artic Queen as posted - with the Natural Mint. Very nice and more than cool enough.
Generally, however, to cool/menthol strong tobacco mixes I add 1.0% to 1.5% Menthol plus 0.5% WS-23(30%).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (5/5/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @Paul33
> I did a "review" on FA7Leaves a while back and also an impression when adding menthol
> FA7Leaves is nice on its own, perhaps a bit bland but nice. Adding menthol makes it great!
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/flavour-art-concentrate-reviews.t21747/page-2#post-637644


Thanks @Silver!!

I just had a read on your notes and that sounds up my alley/down my street/in my wheelhouse! And as a bonus my favorite menthol at the moment is VM menthol so I reckon I’m gonna give it a go. 

Appreciate the tag

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (5/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> Thanks @Silver!!
> 
> I just had a read on your notes and that sounds up my alley/down my street/in my wheelhouse! And as a bonus my favorite menthol at the moment is VM menthol so I reckon I’m gonna give it a go.
> 
> Appreciate the tag



Ya, definitely give it a try
Although I said it was a bit bland there is something nice about it that makes me want more
You guys would know, maybe to add something to spice it up a bit - 
And then the menthol, without a question

If you figure out a winning combo of FA7Leaves with something else, then let us know!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (5/5/18)

Silver said:


> Ya, definitely give it a try
> Although I said it was a bit bland there is something nice about it that makes me want more
> You guys would know, maybe to add something to spice it up a bit -
> And then the menthol, without a question
> ...


I absolutely will let you know. 

It’s for my wife who wants to start vaping and stop smoking so bland to us would be amazing to her.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Huffapuff (6/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> Did you leave in the ws23?


Yes, the only sub was the menthol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (6/5/18)

Found a quick 2 flavour recipe as I was browsing ELR this morning, had the concentrates so gave it a try, I am pleasantly surprised:

Strawberry Ripe Tfa 10%
Cheesecake Graham Cracker Tfa 6%

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Found a quick 2 flavour recipe as I was browsing ELR this morning, had the concentrates so gave it a try, I am pleasantly surprised:
> 
> Strawberry Ripe Tfa 10%
> Cheesecake Graham Cracker Tfa 6%


Going on my list

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (6/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Found a quick 2 flavour recipe as I was browsing ELR this morning, had the concentrates so gave it a try, I am pleasantly surprised:
> 
> Strawberry Ripe Tfa 10%
> Cheesecake Graham Cracker Tfa 6%


If you have blueberry wild TFA lying around that goes nicely with CGC TFA as well at 5% each. Also a nice 2 flavour!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (6/5/18)

blueberry yogurt
blueberry wild tfa 8%
creamy yogurt cap 3%
cap blueberry exstra 3% ?
sweetener 1%
blueberry con inw 3%
cap 27 bears 1% ?
need it to be more blueberry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/5/18)

Gave a few new ingredients a go...

Cinnamon Twists - using FW Moose Milk, which is a lightly cinnamon spiced milk
HOG AIDE - a dirived POG lemonade with a touch of Hibiscus
The Colada Affair - A Pina Colada with a strong coconut balanced by bright acidity from lime and pineapple, and a light floral touch finish from hibiscus
Arctic Queen - as mentioned by @RichJB, a nice minted tobacco
Yellow Snow - a combo of yellow fruit 
Fred Pear - a stunning Italian pear custard
Benedict Cumbermint - a nice, chilled, cucumber
Lychee fig cucumber swirl - a weird combo, but works!
Black Phillip - a stunning tobacco I never got around to make...loooonnnngggg steep here!
Pychee - a restock...
Kawayan - a simple guanabana recipe...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB (6/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Lychee fig cucumber swirl - a weird combo, but works!



Now that is interesting. Cap Golden Butter at 3% is a bit  and in most recipes, I would be skeptical. But when it's Rage... I will definitely give this a whirl. Will also give the HOG AIDE and Fred Pear a go, seeing as I have everything.

I'm also tempted by The Colada Affair. I don't have Inw Lime, I wonder if that is OG Inw Lime or reformulated? I'll just sub with Lime Tahity Cold Pressed. It's an accent, shouldn't kill it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/5/18)

RichJB said:


> Now that is interesting. Cap Golden Butter at 3% is a bit  and in most recipes, I would be skeptical. But when it's Rage... I will definitely give this a whirl. Will also give the HOG AIDE and Fred Pear a go, seeing as I have everything.
> 
> I'm also tempted by The Colada Affair. I don't have Inw Lime, I wonder if that is OG Inw Lime or reformulated? I'll just sub with Lime Tahity Cold Pressed. It's an accent, shouldn't kill it.



The Colada Affair was created in May 2017 so I would imagine it is the old formulation, which I used.

Yes, it is just and accent and sure that Lime Tahiti CP will work perfectly well here.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (8/5/18)

I am not a talented mixer by no means but using a "Copy and Paste" approach came up with a mango recipe that (IMHO) is more than just vapeable, it actually has ADV potential.

Mango (CLY) 3.5%
Philippine Mango (TFA) 0.5%
Dragon Fruit (TFA) 2%
Papaya (TFA) 1.2%
Cactus (INW) 0.2%
Super Sweet (CAP) 0.4%

The above is the final version (for now) and from previous versions a 48 hour rest will smooth out the slight rough edges and put that cactus in its rightful place. It can be vaped SNV but has a bit to much of the mango pith (enhanced by the cactus) in the aftertaste. Give it 48 hours and its a juicy, rounded, perfectly ripe, not over ripe, mango vape as granny used to make it.

Add coolant and menthol to taste.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (8/5/18)

The Black Phillip sounds intriguing, never thought I would go gaga over tobacco again. Dam long steep though it seems, but may just be worth it. I however think rule 1 might be playing with me. Will have to take a look the weekend.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lawrence A (8/5/18)

Some feedback on a few that I have tried since the last mixing session.

10ml Loveless DIY_eJuice/comments/6gu16u
I like this. It's a little different. Need to spend more time with it to decide if it will make my rotation or not

10ml Milk and Honey https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/13546#milk_honey_by_cheebasteeba
I like this a lot. I will definitely mix more to add into my rotation.

30ml Morning Glory https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/84671
This is deelish and the coffee isn't made by Dunlop.

10ml Papa Smurf Remix http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1502744/Ckemist Remix: Papa Smurf
I don't particularly care for it. Probably won't remix it.

30ml St Louis Butter Cake - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/54710
Tried this tonight for the first time and I am so glad I mixed 30ml as a tester. Its yummy. I can imagine the real thing being extremely rich and difficult to eat in large quantities. 

I really, really like Creme De Orange and so tonight I mixed up a 20ml tester of Creme Du Pear https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/76111
I have high hopes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/5/18)

Lawrence A said:


> Some feedback on a few that I have tried since the last mixing session.
> 
> 10ml Loveless DIY_eJuice/comments/6gu16u
> I like this. It's a little different. Need to spend more time with it to decide if it will make my rotation or not
> ...



I agree with all your comments and found the same result - I've made em all except for the Papa Smith, which seems to be good thing!
Hope you like the Creme du Pear!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (8/5/18)

Tonight's mix:
Restock of my peach pie made a slight change on the second batch added 2% tfa strawberry delecius after a 3 day steep. 
Doug's awesome sauce
Lemon something will give it some time:
Fw lemon meringue pie 3%
Tfa cheesecake graman crust 3%
Tfa bavarian cream 3%
Fa Vienna cream 1%
Fa custard 2%
Cap juicy lemon 1%
Inw lime 0.4%
Need to change the crust bit for this one will experiment again. Inw lime adds a bit of tart to the mix.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (9/5/18)

testing bilberry today
blueberry yogurt v2
blueberry wild tfa 8%
creamy yogurt cap 3%
cap blueberry exstra 3% ?
sweetner 1.5%
bilberry fa 0.5%

and got me same fuji apple to test 
glass apple
fuji apple fa 3%
koolada tfa 3%
peach (juicy) tfa 6%
Tfa Ripe Strawberry 8%
but rule one got me forgot to get me same peach hope the shop around the corner has same

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SHiBBY (9/5/18)

Having not mixed in a while, this is what I'm hoping to get going as soon as my concentrates arrive:

_Orange Citrus (Flavorah) 1%
Orange Cream (TPA) 1%
Shisha Orange (INAWERA) 0.5%
Sparkling Orange (REK) 9%
Super Sweet (CAP) 0.5%
WS-23 2.5%_

I might add a hint of champagne to try and get the bubbles going, but we shall see what happens

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (11/5/18)

Chilled Orange - restock. If you like your Orange less sweet, this is it.
Roswell - @rogue zombie's lemon and cactus cold blast to try.
Dragon Fire & Fairies - restock. 
Hakuna Matata - to try, because @Lawrence A liked it.
Myreign's Deep Fried Oreos - to try. I think FA Chocolate fits perfectly in this.
Twisted Grapefruit - INW White Grapefruit and FLV Yakima Hops sounds like my taste.
Piiink - sweet strawberry and tart lemon by @rogue zombie - right up my alley.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (11/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Between my lacking creative talent where creating new mixes is concerned and the notorious challenge related to mixing coffee juices I feel rather brave in admitting to having mixed up the below this evening. I am not a lover of boutique coffee's and prefer a well bodied "traditional" cuppa joe. The type that cures hangovers, saddle sores and even the odd bullet wound should the need arise.
> 
> *Prairie Brew V0.0 - 30/04/2018*
> Coffee (INW) 4%
> ...


@Rude Rudi, You commented that this would be potent and believe me it is. I do not get a burnt tire taste but it almost toe curling strong. What percentage would be more practical. Is it only the Coffee (INW) doing this and needing reducing? @Andre, your input would also be appreciated.

Thanks/Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/5/18)

Raindance said:


> @Rude Rudi, You commented that this would be potent and believe me it is. I do not get a burnt tire taste but it almost toe curling strong. What percentage would be more practical. Is it only the Coffee (INW) doing this and needing reducing? @Andre, your input would also be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks/Regards


I do not think INW Coffee is especially strong. My recipe uses it at 4.0 % with FA Espresso also at 0.5 %, the latter is a strong concentrate. Have not tried the Mexican Liqueur, so no idea on how strong it is. Could be a matter of taste - I like strong coffee. Decreasing (halving) the FA Espresso would be my first port of call, maybe the INW Coffee to around 3.0 %.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/5/18)

Andre said:


> I do not think INW Coffee is especially strong. My recipe uses it at 4.0 % with FA Espresso also at 0.5 %, the latter is a strong concentrate. Have not tried the Mexican Liqueur, so no idea on how strong it is. Could be a matter of taste - I like strong coffee. Decreasing (halving) the FA Espresso would be my first port of call, maybe the INW Coffee to around 3.0 %.



What he said... The average % for Inw Coffee for published recipes is around 1% with the overall average at 2.5%, which is unfortunately skewed by a chop who used it at 10%.

I would definitely lower it, perhaps start at 1.5% to 2% and then gradually adjust to your liking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (11/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> What he said... The average % for Inw Coffee for published recipes is around 1% with the overall average at 2.5%, which is unfortunately skewed a chop who used it at 10%.
> 
> I would definitely lower it, perhaps start at 1.5% to 2% and then gradually adjust to your liking.


10% ! Holy crap!

Thanks for the advice.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (12/5/18)

Andre said:


> Chilled Orange - restock. If you like your Orange less sweet, this is it.
> Roswell - @rogue zombie's lemon and cactus cold blast to try.
> Dragon Fire & Fairies - restock.
> Hakuna Matata - to try, because @Lawrence A liked it.
> ...



Hope you like them. Let me know what you think 

My friends and HRH like Piiink, but Roswell is a little left field

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (12/5/18)

What’s a good sub for FA Madagascar vanilla classic good people?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> What’s a good sub for FA Madagascar vanilla classic good people?



Any other FA Vanillas

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/5/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Any other FA Vanillas


At same %?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (12/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> At same %?



Yip. I find the differences between the FA Vanillas, minimal

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/5/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Yip. I find the differences between the FA Vanillas, minimal


Good man, appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## darryn.britton (12/5/18)

Along with a batch of tried and tested juices I came up with a new recipe that I think has some real potential. It absolutely needed time to meld (SnV was pretty bland) and after a week it's really very good. I love the coconut undertone and am thinking it may actually benefit from a bit more. Pineapple was astringent up front but has mellowed out drastically - so much so that I think I might bump it up a touch and drop the cheesecake a bit. I'm also thinking an alternate with just graham crust and maybe another cream to sub out the cheesecake.

The marshmallow is a bit of an outlier I think but I added it to try and bump up the crumbly/fluffy crust flavour. Perhaps something else like a cookie or meringue might suffice better?

Either which way, the flavor is delicious and makes me want to make the pie and do a taste comparison 

*Pineapple Cobbler*
3.0% Bavarian Cream (CAP)
0.5% Butter Pecan (FW)
5.0% Cheesecake (Graham Crust) (TPA)
4.0% Golden Pineapple (CAP)
1.0% Marshmallow (FW)
2.0% Peach (Juicy) (TPA)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (12/5/18)

Today's mixing session:

Rhodonite - raspberry macaroon. I last tried this when Wayne created it, and it was quite good - but never got round to mixing another batch. Today was the day.
CY4 - tobacco'ish custard. The original creator named it Custard King, which sounded stupid so I took steps. It's a decadent mix, but needs a hella long steep.
Rudi #1 - tobacco mix. The first of the tobacco suggestions from @Rude Rudi . Yes, I put your name to it. The pressure is on.
Rudi #3 - tobacco mix. Another of Rudi's suggestions.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (12/5/18)

If you like 'dirty' dessert mixes that aren't straight tobacco, I am quite enjoying CreamPy4 by Ambedo. It's a simple dark caramel-ish pie dirtied by RY4D. I can't do tobacco at all but this is pleasant to vape.

I got in FW Sugar Cookie and had always wanted to try it to find out why it is one of the less popular cookie/biscuit flavours. I can believe Chrisdvr1's Reddit review when he notes that it is drier than other cookies. It _smells_ dry. I also got in TFA Belgian Waffle and thought I might try them together. A quick squiz through ATF brought me to folkart's Waffle Me This. A folkart recipe is always worth a go so that's what I mixed. Bonus points for it using FA Maple Syrup, a concentrate which I think I will struggle to finish.

I need to mix up Rhodonite again, it's been too long. I mixed Wayne's Triple C's the other day after we chatted about it, as I can't recall it well from the first time I mixed it. I also did Wayne's Killa Kustard Remix. I've never really found a custard I loved so here's hoping.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (12/5/18)

Todays Mixes:

Deez Melonz - I Improved the recipe by changing the Watermelon up a bit, really enjoy this and is part of my Permanent selection
Icee Orange - By @Rude Rudi and has also become part of my permanent Selection and it definitely one of my Top 5 for 2018
*Icee Lychee - *By @Rude Rudi. Added a touch of Elderberry
*Deez Twakkie (V2)*: Still not strong enough on the Kentucky Blend.
- 2% (INW) AM4A
- 4.5% (FLV) Kentucky Blend
*Deez Twakkie (V3): *Let see about this one, Still steeping and have not tested.
- 1% (INW) AM4A
- 6% (FLV) Kentucky Blend
*Doug's Awesome Sauce* - Quite eager to try this one. Found a bottle of Peach (Juicy) in my last BLCK order and could not recall that I selected it or had a recipe for it, Did a search here on the forum, saw doug's awesome sauce and remembered thats what it was for 

I must say Im really enjoying my DIYs more this year around and @Rude Rudi 's recipes has been a massive inspiration to up my DIY game!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## aktorsyl (13/5/18)

RichJB said:


> If you like 'dirty' dessert mixes that aren't straight tobacco, I am quite enjoying CreamPy4 by Ambedo. It's a simple dark caramel-ish pie dirtied by RY4D. I can't do tobacco at all but this is pleasant to vape.
> 
> I got in FW Sugar Cookie and had always wanted to try it to find out why it is one of the less popular cookie/biscuit flavours. I can believe Chrisdvr1's Reddit review when he notes that it is drier than other cookies. It _smells_ dry. I also got in TFA Belgian Waffle and thought I might try them together. A quick squiz through ATF brought me to folkart's Waffle Me This. A folkart recipe is always worth a go so that's what I mixed. Bonus points for it using FA Maple Syrup, a concentrate which I think I will struggle to finish.
> 
> I need to mix up Rhodonite again, it's been too long. I mixed Wayne's Triple C's the other day after we chatted about it, as I can't recall it well from the first time I mixed it. I also did Wayne's Killa Kustard Remix. I've never really found a custard I loved so here's hoping.


I hope you get a better experience from Triple C's than I did - I find it bitter and confusing 
The Rhodonite is a winner, I found that my personal tastebuds prefer it after at least 2 weeks for the raspberry to calm down a bit. INW Raspberry is extremely potent.
The CY4 that I mixed is a strange recipe, but after a month it starts to surprise you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (13/5/18)

Strawberry cheesecake by Wayne 

Loving this stuff at the moment

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Lawrence A (13/5/18)

Restock
*Icee Orange *https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/57121

New
*Duck Sauce Cookies.* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/57111 A deliciously delicious orange glazed cookie for the cookie lovers who crave a little departure from the plethora of stock standard cookies out 'there'...

*Fred Pear.* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/86106 Simple Italian Pear Custard Crostata

Both of the below from here 

*Gingerbread House*.

CAP Gingerbread 8%
FA Marshmallow 2%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 1%
FA Joy 0.75%
CAP Sugar Cookie 2%
TFA Sweetner 0.5

*Gingerbread Man.*


CAP Gingerbread 6%
CAP Sugar Cookie 3%
FA Caramel 2%
TFA Brown Sugar Extra 1%
FLV Vanilla Custard 1%
FA Cookie 1%
INW Biscuit 0.5%
And worked on the next iteration of both the Hakkabery I am trying to clone, as well as a Peanut Butter and Banana for my dad.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (13/5/18)

I just got in Cap Gingerbread. The first recipe I will make with it is dazcole's Elevenses. The other one that caught my eye is folkart's Oatmeal Cream Pie, a very easy recipe with low total % and very common ingredients.

Actually, looking through ATF, there are a bunch of quite easy and very promising looking recipes with Cap Gingerbread:
EdibleMalfunction's Spunkuloos
OpenSauce's Lebkuchen
Krucial's Gingerbread Cookies, although Cap Toasted Almond and FW Graham Cracker aren't that common.
Steamroom's Ginger Cakes. I would sub the LA Bavarian Cream with FW or TFA.
Djuna's Winter Warmth looks fantastic.
mlNikon's Apple Bourbon Ginger 
ID10-T's Titanic

Most of these are rated recipes which aren't stuffed full of esoteric Flv flavours, not-yet-available-here Vape Train or Delosi Mountain Goat Sputum which absolutely cannot be subbed and has only ever been used in one recipe. So it looks like Cap Gingerbread is a decent flavour to have.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/5/18)

Lawrence A said:


> *Fred Pear.* https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/86106 Simple Italian Pear Custard Crostata



I just ordered the missing goodies to make this one. Looking forward to it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (14/5/18)

mountain dew any one 
tfa champage 2%
fw citrus soda 6%
tfa sour 0.5%
tfa cotton candy 2%

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (14/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Todays Mixes:
> 
> Deez Melonz - I Improved the recipe by changing the Watermelon up a bit, really enjoy this and is part of my Permanent selection
> Icee Orange - By @Rude Rudi and has also become part of my permanent Selection and it definitely one of my Top 5 for 2018
> ...



havent got around to making your Twakkie yet, please let me have feedback on V3 when you try it, thanks

regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (14/5/18)

vicTor said:


> havent got around to making your Twakkie yet, please let me have feedback on V3 when you try it, thanks
> 
> regards


Hold out for a bit, I think V3 would be the better one, but still not quite there yet. I will definitely keep you posted as I go

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (14/5/18)

Had quite a mixing weekend.

Icee Apple restock
Icee Grape - First try was quite pleasant. Not too sweet. And not too much of the Fanta Grape flavour either. Just right.
Solus - Restock, but made it without the Catalan Cream and subbed it wit 2% TFA Bavarian Cream. To get a more smooth vape instead of the citrussy spicy notes.
Strawnana Custard - Dropped the custard to 8% and added 1% INW Creme Brulee just for some more richness to the custard part.
KiwanaBerry Custard - First time mix.
Cuprian - Restock
Litchi Mango - Own mix still working on.
Fruity Berry - Own mix still working on. Basically FA Mad Fruit and Forrest Fruit mix that results in juicy, berry, fruity splash without a real main profile.
Kactus Kiwi - Mix for a mate.
Prickly Icy - Mix for a mate

And some experiments with Choffee. Its a great mix but I feel it just needs a something to carry the chocolate other than sweetner. So I made 10ml samples with 2% FA Fresh Cream, 2% TFA VBIC and 2% CAP Vanilla Custard each just to see if one of them can put me in the right direction.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (15/5/18)

Adephi said:


> Had quite a mixing weekend.
> 
> Icee Apple restock
> Icee Grape - First try was quite pleasant. Not too sweet. And not too much of the Fanta Grape flavour either. Just right.
> ...


Epic session 
Curious as to the results of the Choffee test, would like some feedback when you test

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (15/5/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Epic session
> Curious as to the results of the Choffee test, would like some feedback when you test



Will do. But it will have to steep a while with VBIC and VC being notorious long steepers. But looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (20/5/18)

I mixed so much my eyes are square 

Made for me and mates and a few new mixed going on there

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Dietz (20/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> I mixed so much my eyes are square
> 
> Made for me and mates and a few new mixed going on there
> 
> View attachment 132484


Now THATS Mixing!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/5/18)

A productive mixing session I had...

Holy Nilla Rillo - A fabulous spin on the Sweet Leaf recipe by Vurve
Morning Glory - A restock of this baby...
Murky Daughters - Ditto
Holy Holy Custard - Ditto - cant get enough of this!
Wayne’s Papaya, pineapple and guava - an awesome homage to Papaya
Yellow Snow - Another batch of this fantastic, yet simple, combo of yellow fruits
Mango and Coconut Bellini - Me own creation, inspired by a bottle of bubbly I saw at Woolies!
Shorty - Strawberry shortbread with cream - a stunner by SixStrings952
Cinnamon Roll Apple Danish - a slight twist on a classic by ID10-T
Buttermilk Pie- This Southern buttermilk pie turned out superb!! 10 day steep and she shines!
3-2-1- Creme brulee - A restock of this, my unashamed addiction...
Fab Fig Flan - My own creation - I love me some fig...
Eat Your Tart Out! - A restock of this stunning blueberry custard pie
Apple Fritter Waffle - Based off the delicious Dutchie recipe by Runtdastardly - I'm lucky enough to still have a stash of INW Waffle..
Buttered Breads - I finally got round to making this one. Thanks for the reminder @RichJB 
The Mess - A nice use of FW Beetle juice - the description tells the story...
A Better World - I have high hopes for this one!!! Tick tock!
Infected - A "delicious caramel mocha coffee with a hint of tobacco" %'s look high but lets see how see turns out. @Andre 
French Dude ish - A use for my dusted covered TPA Pancake...
Cardinal - A generous restock...
Apple Cinnamon Coffee Cake - Apple coffee cake with a touch of cinnamon and a nice cream cheese glaze
Lemon Pound Cake - playing with FLV Pound cake - high % of Pound Cake but it works here.
Lemon pound cake v2 Tootall style - This is a lemon poundncake cooked to perfection and covered with powdered sugar.
Creme de Orange - Another generous restock
Castle Long Clone V2 - I have heard many good things about this baby - 23% flavour total is triple than that of modern recipes but it is hailed as a classic. @Andre have you tried this one?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Dietz (22/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> A productive mixing session I had...
> 
> Holy Nilla Rillo - A fabulous spin on the Sweet Leaf recipe by Vurve
> Morning Glory - A restock of this baby...
> ...



I hope you have a stirrer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> A productive mixing session I had...
> 
> Holy Nilla Rillo - A fabulous spin on the Sweet Leaf recipe by Vurve
> Morning Glory - A restock of this baby...
> ...


 Pro mixing at its best. Hopefully I can do a list like this when I’m grown up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Zebeebee (22/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> I mixed so much my eyes are square
> 
> Made for me and mates and a few new mixed going on there
> 
> View attachment 132484


I really need to buy a scale lol. Seems so much easier than with measurements.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/5/18)

Dietz said:


> I hope you have a stirrer



Alas, I do not... I rely on father time...!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Cornelius (23/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> A productive mixing session I had...
> 
> Holy Nilla Rillo - A fabulous spin on the Sweet Leaf recipe by Vurve
> Morning Glory - A restock of this baby...
> ...


That is impressive. As @Room Fogger said, one day when I grow up.
Definitely a couple in here for my to do list. Just out of curiosity, do you buy concentrates in bulk?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> A productive mixing session I had...
> 
> Holy Nilla Rillo - A fabulous spin on the Sweet Leaf recipe by Vurve
> Morning Glory - A restock of this baby...
> ...



Holy moly @Rude Rudi 
That is awesome !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (23/5/18)

CheebaSteeba gave Mixin Vixens co-host Juicefairy a shout-out on this week's Noted. I had a look through her recipes on ATF and, while First Rule applies in many, I found three that look interesting and which I can mix:

Derailed (Suicide Bunny Remix) which I mixed last night. It struck me that the suicidal bunny may have turned into a Dead Rabbit later, but I digress...
Rumchata de Coco
Morning Moo Juice

I'll be mixing up the latter two as soon as bottles become available.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/5/18)

Cornelius said:


> That is impressive. As @Room Fogger said, one day when I grow up.
> Definitely a couple in here for my to do list. Just out of curiosity, do you buy concentrates in bulk?



LOL - No I do not buy bulk - the largest is 30ml for custards but everything else is regular 10ml. 

I have amassed a substantial collection and like to widen my collection by including unusual flavours. 

I received the new INW Dark Lager form Blck yesterday and cant wait to try it! @Andre, I'll share my notes!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Dietz (23/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> LOL - No I do not buy bulk - the largest is 30ml for custards but everything else is regular 10ml.
> 
> I have amassed a substantial collection and like to widen my collection by including unusual flavours.
> 
> I received the new INW Dark Lager form Blck yesterday and cant wait to try it! @Andre, I'll share my notes!!


Just out of curiosity, how many concentrates do you currently have available ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many concentrates do you currently have available ?



Around 800 or so...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (23/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Around 800 or so...


That is crazy!! Some how I dont think Rule #1 ever applies to you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/5/18)

Dietz said:


> That is crazy!! Some how I dont think Rule #1 ever applies to you



Well, it actually does - especially with the concentrates not locally available, ie Chefs flavours, Vape Train, etc. 
Although I do have a sizable stash, I still suffer from rule #1 - I think that is an inevitable reality for all DIY'ers the world over!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB (23/5/18)

Rule 1 always applies.  

It's interesting to see the top mixers' experience with flavours. We assume that they have and have tried everything but there are many they are missing. On Noted this week, Cheeba expressed surprise that Cap make a Simply Vanilla, he hadn't encountered it before and thought it was a new SilverLine flavour. Concrete said he hasn't tested any Wonder Flavours yet, ID10-T hadn't tried TFA French Vanilla Deluxe. These are hardly obscure flavours. A couple of months ago, they were discussing Inw Shisha flavours on a podcast and skiddlz remarked that the only ones he'd tried were Strawberry and Vanilla. So, in almost every stash, you will find a lot of holes and flavours that haven't been tried yet. With the arrival of Vape Train and other lines, it's a plight that will increase over time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (23/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Castle Long Clone V2 - I have heard many good things about this baby - 23% flavour total is triple than that of modern recipes but it is hailed as a classic. @Andre have you tried this one?


One of the very first recipes I mixed and still a favourite. My recipe is very close to a recipe from @rogue zombie and someone called Ben in my notes, which is based on the recipe you linked, but with much decreased percentages. My recipe (11.05 %) below.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (23/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> I received the new INW Dark Lager form Blck yesterday and cant wait to try it! @Andre, I'll share my notes!!


I am not a beer fan, cannot stomach it at all, but one never knows in a juice. Looking forward to your notes. Do not see that on Blck's site though?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/5/18)

Andre said:


> One of the very first recipes I mixed and still a favourite. My recipe is very close to a recipe from @rogue zombie and someone called Ben in my notes, which is based on the recipe you linked, but with much decreased percentages. My recipe (11.05 %) below.
> 
> View attachment 132756



Yes, the creator re-did the the recipe - there is a full thread on VU about it. I had a quick taste off the shake but me thinks this needs a good steep to let all those flavours settle. Will report back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/5/18)

Andre said:


> I am not a beer fan, cannot stomach it at all, but one never knows in a juice. Looking forward to your notes. Do not see that on Blck's site though?



It's new, so not yet available locally. I received it as a sample for testing purposes, thanks to @Richio 
I'm also playing with the new INW Jungle frost - so far, well impressed!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JB1987 (23/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> A productive mixing session I had...
> 
> Holy Nilla Rillo - A fabulous spin on the Sweet Leaf recipe by Vurve
> Morning Glory - A restock of this baby...
> ...



Quickly mixed up some of Shorty, taste after a good shake is indeed stunning. Thank you for sharing!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Huffapuff (24/5/18)

Andre said:


> One of the very first recipes I mixed and still a favourite. My recipe is very close to a recipe from @rogue zombie and someone called Ben in my notes, which is based on the recipe you linked, but with much decreased percentages. My recipe (11.05 %) below.
> 
> View attachment 132756


I loved Castle Long - used a similar recipe to this, but without Cuban Supreme. Gonna try this out, thanks. 
How long do you steep it for @Andre?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (24/5/18)

Huffapuff said:


> I loved Castle Long - used a similar recipe to this, but without Cuban Supreme. Gonna try this out, thanks.
> How long do you steep it for @Andre?


Around 21 days if I remember correctly @Huffapuff.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (24/5/18)

Mixed up some St Louis Butter Cake last night as well as a Loaded Glazed Donuts Clone. 
Put it in the steeping cupboard in the meantime. 
This weekend I'll be mixing up some Frosteez as well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (24/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> Mixed up some St Louis Butter Cake last night as well as a Loaded Glazed Donuts Clone.
> Put it in the steeping cupboard in the meantime.
> This weekend I'll be mixing up some Frosteez as well.


The St. Louis butter cake is something else, I am going to make 500 ml of it this weekend to steep. The nomness is great

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (24/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> The St. Louis butter cake is something else, I am going to make 500 ml of it this weekend to steep. The nomness is great


St Louie Butter Cake is a winner for me too. Buttery, buttery cake, with some real to life sugary dryness threaded throughout, ending with a moist, lip smacking sweetness. I thought it would be too sweet, but it is not and I can vape it all day long. Perfection. Let me go and thank the creator here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Humbolt (24/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> The St. Louis butter cake is something else, I am going to make 500 ml of it this weekend to steep. The nomness is great


I mixed up 500ml's of it last night lol
Maybe I should mix another 300ml, just because.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (24/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> I mixed up 500ml's of it last night lol
> Maybe I should mix another 300ml, just because.


You may need it, come to think of it, I hope I have enough of everything, may just as well go for a bit more, it won’t go to waste.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt (24/5/18)

Oh and thank you to @RichJB for the suggestion, I can't wait to vape on it. Seems like a real winner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (24/5/18)

Andre said:


> Let me go and thank the creator here.



I can't rate it unfortunately as I'm not subscribed. But MrBurgundy is a top bloke who is always in the chat on DoD podcasts so I made a point of giving him a shout-out and thanking him there. I also told him that I know a bunch of DIYers who love it and some are mixing it in quantity. He was both surprised and delighted to hear it. With Simply Cannoli having been nerfed by Inw reformulating Biscuit, SLBC has taken its place in the very, very limited selection of juices that I have on my desk at all times.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dog666 (24/5/18)

Mixed up another batch of Flavour worlds Malaysian double mango @ 8%, Cap Super sweet 1% and WS23 20 1%

Stuffs amazing!!

Ordered Some RAW concentrates cant wait!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (24/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> Mixed up some St Louis Butter Cake last night as well as a Loaded Glazed Donuts Clone.
> Put it in the steeping cupboard in the meantime.
> This weekend I'll be mixing up some Frosteez as well.


Care to share that loaded glazed donuts recipe? TIA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (25/5/18)

Friep said:


> Care to share that loaded glazed donuts recipe? TIA


Sure man, check this link
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1311968/Loaded Glazed donut clone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dog666 (25/5/18)

Just got my delivery!!

RAW baby !!!! Thank you Flavour World

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dog666 (25/5/18)

Got lots of bubble wrap for the little ones lol!!! pop pop pop pop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (25/5/18)

Mixed up some St. Louie Buttercake, the hype is definitely real. After tasting the 30ml I quickly mixed up 100ml so I can at least let some if it steep 

Also mixed Lemon Pound Cake, have mixed any citrus flavours before but first impression is good, will let it steep for a while.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (25/5/18)

JB1987 said:


> Mixed up some St. Louie Buttercake, the hype is definitely real. After tasting the 30ml I quickly mixed up 100ml so I can at least let some if it steep
> 
> Also mixed Lemon Pound Cake, have mixed any citrus flavours before but first impression is good, will let it steep for a while.


100 mls of the buttercake is not going to be enough either. I’m doing as much as my concentrates will allow me tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (25/5/18)

JB1987 said:


> Mixed up some St. Louie Buttercake, the hype is definitely real. After tasting the 30ml I quickly mixed up 100ml so I can at least let some if it steep
> 
> Also mixed Lemon Pound Cake, have mixed any citrus flavours before but first impression is good, will let it steep for a while.


100 mls of the buttercake is not going to be enough either. I’m doing as much as my concentrates will allow me tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (25/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Shorty - Strawberry shortbread with cream - a stunner by SixStrings952


This stuff is really awesome had to sub with fw yellow cake but it's good thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Humbolt (25/5/18)

JB1987 said:


> Mixed up some St. Louie Buttercake, the hype is definitely real. After tasting the 30ml I quickly mixed up 100ml so I can at least let some if it steep
> 
> Also mixed Lemon Pound Cake, have mixed any citrus flavours before but first impression is good, will let it steep for a while.


yeah the butter cake is awesome. I can't wait for mine to be steeped, but I'm already vaping some of it... Please let me know how the lemon pound cake turns out, it's on my list for next month. The pound cake concentrate is expensive though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (25/5/18)

My little collection slowly growing. 
Anybody know the shelf life of juice? At the rate I'm going it would be nearly impossible to get through all the juice I plan to mix!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (25/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> My little collection slowly growing.
> Anybody know the shelf life of juice? At the rate I'm going it would be nearly impossible to get through all the juice I plan to mix!
> 
> View attachment 133083



Those are rookie number of bottles...

Mix in smaller bottles. I mix in 30mls and if it needs to steep long i mix in 50mls. Only 100mls if i know the juice is good.

And most juices are fine for a year or even longer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt (25/5/18)

Adephi said:


> Those are rookie number of bottles...
> 
> Mix in smaller bottles. I mix in 30mls and if it needs to steep long i mix in 50mls. Only 100mls if i know the juice is good.


yeah I only started last month. 30mls would be a waste of my time and would take ages to mix. So far the only juice I've mixed that I haven't enjoyed has been the choconana. It's not unvapeable though. By mixing in bulk I can be sorted for a long time.
I do decant them into smaller bottles for use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (25/5/18)

I've had juices that have steeped for longer than a year and they've been fine. You have the right idea, mixing more than you need allows them to get a good steep. Far rather that than having to go SnV because nothing gets a chance to steep.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (25/5/18)

I was sitting with Doug of The Flavour Mill here in Sedgefield from 10 this morning until 4 this afternoon. We mixed and mixed and mixed....... 

It was fun. We just mixed our own recipes on the fly. I must say, all were pretty nice except one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt (25/5/18)

RichJB said:


> I've had juices that have steeped for longer than a year and they've been fine. You have the right idea, mixing more than you need allows them to get a good steep. Far rather that than having to go SnV because nothing gets a chance to steep.


yip, and bakery juices IMO usually need a longer time to steep. So I vape last months juices in the meantime.
I also doubt I'll let my juices stand for more than a year... Especially the butter cake lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (25/5/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> I was sitting with Doug of The Flavour Mill here in Sedgefield from 10 this morning until 4 this afternoon. We mixed and mixed and mixed.......
> 
> It was fun. We just mixed our own recipes on the fly. I must say, all were pretty nice except one.


I'm jealous, I wish I had that much time to burn to mix. I have forgotten how rewarding mixing can be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (26/5/18)

RichJB said:


> I've had juices that have steeped for longer than a year and they've been fine. You have the right idea, mixing more than you need allows them to get a good steep. Far rather that than having to go SnV because nothing gets a chance to steep.


Same, one of the tobacco recipes I created last year turned out very well after a year (I completely forgot about it and discovered it in the back of the steeping cupboard the other day). Granted, it's almost completely black and looks so much like oil that I'm rather concerned the US is going to invade my cupboard, but anyway.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> My little collection slowly growing.
> Anybody know the shelf life of juice? At the rate I'm going it would be nearly impossible to get through all the juice I plan to mix!
> 
> View attachment 133083



Zeus dual coil

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (26/5/18)

Andre said:


> Hop Spit, philosaphucker still at it. This time a tobacco with INW Cactus. And FLV Yakima Hops. Either excellent or horrible, but certainly out of this world.
> Peachy Orange Guava. The creator cracked the code - had to mix it.
> Midnight Oil - always looking for a good cold remedy.
> Summer - An interesting floral mix by CheebaSteeba.
> ...




St Louis Buttercake is insanely good, best new recipe by a country mile. I’m sure you’ll love it.

It is mega sweet tho so might want to cut the SS a bit.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance (27/5/18)

We will see how it turns out.


Regards

Edit, forgot to credit the original recipe this is based on by Rude Rudi.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/5/18)

Raindance said:


> We will see how it turns out.
> View attachment 133282
> 
> Regards
> ...



Looks good!!! Let us know how this turns out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/5/18)

Bombies 'nana cream - the classic, and original by fizzmustard, the father of Mustard Milk
Obsidian - One shot with the addition of 1.5% FLV Sweet Coconut
Cuttwood’s Unicorn Milk; Not Remixed - A new recipe which the creator believes is as close to the original that he actually believes it to be the recipes - as in THIS IS THE ONE. Read the notes for some insights into his thoughts... This is either going to be stunning or a complete flop... The only change to the ELR version is that he swapped CAP Butter Cream and Graham Cracker for FW...lets see!
St. Louie Butter Cake - A generous restock
Milk tart #mixin vixens - this one looks promising...
Rose Milk - One shot with the addition of a bit of coconut to liven her up a bit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (28/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Bombies 'nana cream - the classic, and original by fizzmustard, the father of Mustard Milk
> Obsidian - One shot with the addition of 1.5% FLV Sweet Coconut
> Cuttwood’s Unicorn Milk; Not Remixed - A new recipe which the creator believes is as close to the original that he actually believes it to be the recipes - as in THIS IS THE ONE. Read the notes for some insights into his thoughts... This is either going to be stunning or a complete flop... The only change to the ELR version is that he swapped CAP Butter Cream and Graham Cracker for FW...lets see!
> St. Louie Butter Cake - A generous restock
> ...


Have you mixed this nana cream yet? if so, how does it compare to the original?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> Have you mixed this nana cream yet? if so, how does it compare to the original?



Yes, I have mixed in many times. I'm not sure what you mean? This is an original recipe?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (28/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Yes, I have mixed in many times. I'm not sure what you mean? This is an original recipe?


I mean how does it compare to the Bombies Nana Cream purchased in the store? 
Is this the actual Bombies Nana Cream recipe?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> I mean how does it compare to the Bombies Nana Cream purchased in the store?
> Is this the actual Bombies Nana Cream recipe?



Gotcha!! LOL - I have no idea as I have never tasted the OG sold in store. Based in the reviews, this is spot on!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (28/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Gotcha!! LOL - I have no idea as I have never tasted the OG sold in store. Based in the reviews, this is spot on!!


Ah ok, thanks. The OG Bombies Nana Cream is one of my all time favourite juices, was hoping this was an exact clone recipe. I'll give it a bash and see.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> Ah ok, thanks. The OG Bombies Nana Cream is one of my all time favourite juices, was hoping this was an exact clone recipe. I'll give it a bash and see.



It is very good - and at a 10th of the price to make it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (29/5/18)

Trying out 
Sugar Cookies and Cream
Hot lemon curd

And

100mls @ 9mg of Fishermans Friend for my excursion into MTL territory ... can't wait!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GMJR (29/5/18)

Morning
Me and my wife did our first DIY last night (Banana Moon Pie) and its soooooooo nice.
Must make more..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Humbolt (29/5/18)

craigb said:


> Trying out
> Sugar Cookies and Cream
> Hot lemon curd
> 
> ...


Keen to hear your opinion about Hot Lemon Curd. Creamy Clouds Lemon Biscuits used to be an ADV for me, and this recipe seems like it might be even better than that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (29/5/18)

GMJR said:


> Morning
> Me and my wife did our first DIY last night (Banana Moon Pie) and its soooooooo nice.
> Must make more..


Way to go! Enjoy - the rabbit hole is deep....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## craigb (29/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> Keen to hear your opinion about Hot Lemon Curd. Creamy Clouds Lemon Biscuits used to be an ADV for me, and this recipe seems like it might be even better than that.


yeah, the nose is very blocked at the moment, but the Lemon Curd smelled incredible last night when mixed. Now that it's had overnight to settle, it still smells divine. I can guarantee that at some point today or tomorrow, a test dripping shall occur, for quality control purposes, of course.

Will let you know @Humbolt

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (29/5/18)

GMJR said:


> Morning
> Me and my wife did our first DIY last night (Banana Moon Pie) and its soooooooo nice.
> Must make more..



hopefully the first of many many mixes !

enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMJR (29/5/18)

That is for sure the zues is rely thirsty bugger

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/5/18)

craigb said:


> Trying out
> Sugar Cookies and Cream
> Hot lemon curd
> 
> ...


Oh hell no, my file is full, no more divine sounding recipies, I’m going to be pushing up daisies before I can mix all of them. Will have to start making 10 or 20 ml mixes, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...........

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (29/5/18)

craigb said:


> yeah, the nose is very blocked at the moment, but the Lemon Curd smelled incredible last night when mixed. Now that it's had overnight to settle, it still smells divine. I can guarantee that at some point today or tomorrow, a test dripping shall occur, for quality control purposes, of course.
> 
> Will let you know @Humbolt


@Humbolt 

OMW dude!! The lemon tamed down a touch overnight. But I just dripped a bit and it blew my socks off!!! While its possible it could completely change over the next 6 to 14 days, I doubt it will become sucky. i'm very wary of lemon juices but this is true to name and very yummy. Next step is to fill up the wasp rdta to give it a proper run, but provisional results are yum-yum-yum!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (29/5/18)

craigb said:


> @Humbolt
> 
> OMW dude!! The lemon tamed down a touch overnight. But I just dripped a bit and it blew my socks off!!! While its possible it could completely change over the next 6 to 14 days, I doubt it will become sucky. i'm very wary of lemon juices but this is true to name and very yummy. Next step is to fill up the wasp rdta to give it a proper run, but provisional results are yum-yum-yum!!!!


LOL such a colourful chap you are! Thanks, This is now being added to my list, which seems to be growing way too fast! Theres cream in the mix so it will probably change over the next few days, so please don't forget to leave feedback...if theres any juice left!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (29/5/18)

Over the weekend I mixed some Honey Dewwey.

Did not expect much since I'm not that big fan of Wayne's juices. And this one I thought would be another lump of sugar with 2% TFA Cotton Candy Circus. But I was pleasantly surprised. The snozzle test was awesome and today I tried it in the BB. It is brilliant. Slightly creamy and sweet but the melon flavour comes through outstandingly. Another regular for my stash.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (30/5/18)

Did a quick mix last night of Milk & Honey, excited to taste it after the 10 day steep!

As I had some INW Creme Brulee, I mixed a 15ml sample of 3-2-1 Creme Brulee. I honestly did not expect much as I overdid custards a few years back and now can't stand them anymore, to much delight I absolutely love this recipe! I think the INW Custard is much better suited to my palate, will have to mix up a bigger batch tonight and let it steep for a few days.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (1/6/18)

Last night's Mixes:
im excited for them all. They all smell DeeeeeLeecious!!

- DoD Hawaiian Pog Remix
- This Bubblegum Shake posted by @Andre
- Icee Grape by @Rude Rudi
- Super Seekrettt Sous!
- Mother of Dragons Milk By ID10-T

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Steyn777 (1/6/18)

Dietz said:


> Last night's Mixes:
> im excited for them all. They all smell DeeeeeLeecious!!
> 
> - DoD Hawaiian Pog Remix
> ...


I'm not a fruity guy, but that mother of dragons milk is fantastic. What is SSS?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (1/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I'm not a fruity guy, but that mother of dragons milk is fantastic. What is SSS?


The SSS... It are like to be a Sekrettt  for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (1/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I'm not a fruity guy, but that mother of dragons milk is fantastic. What is SSS?


I used to love the Suckerpucnh clone, but since I started working with additives I did notice Its a bit too high in total flavor. So Someone here suggested the Mother of dragons milk as a updated version of that, and im giving it a go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (1/6/18)

Dietz said:


> The SSS... It are like to be a Sekrettt  for now


Oh that's just evil. Lol. When revealed let me know please .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zebeebee (1/6/18)

Not sure yet. But my stock has come. Time to mix it up again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (1/6/18)

Dietz said:


> I used to love the Suckerpucnh clone, but since I started working with additives I did notice Its a bit too high in total flavor. So Someone here suggested the Mother of dragons milk as a updated version of that, and im giving it a go



what's the final on that Twakkie ?

you winning ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (1/6/18)

vicTor said:


> what's the final on that Twakkie ?
> 
> you winning ?


Let me get back to you on this one, But out of the three i mixed V2 is the one I prefer so far. BUT im not done yet.

This weekend will be some serious vape testing happening seeing that I have a decent MTL tank now. Should be able to give a better answer by Monday

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (1/6/18)

Dietz said:


> I used to love the Suckerpucnh clone, but since I started working with additives I did notice Its a bit too high in total flavor. So Someone here suggested the Mother of dragons milk as a updated version of that, and im giving it a go


That someone would have been @RichJB , you won't be disappointed @Dietz mine has just gone on 2 weeks of steeping and tastes great. If you like Hawain Pog give this a go LGBT as @Rude Rudi said it is a sublime fruit mix.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (1/6/18)

Vanilla Mint Shake
adjusted after tasting to what another member suggested in the comments. made another 1 with only 3% Vbic, added 1.5% Creme de Menthe and 0.3% Koolada. 
Golden Ticket
3 Banger Custard
Frosted Flakes
Tonys Revenge
Lucky Charms
Rice Krispy Treat recommended by @Rude Rudi 

After everything was mixed I was very confused by the unopened bottle of OOO Powdered sugar. Re checked all the recipes, none requires it so I could not for the life of me figure out why I bought it.
So I did the only thing anyone can do, I made another batch of Frosted Flakes and another batch of Tonys Revenge and added 1.5% of the Powdered sugar to the recipe. Will see if it was as clever as I thought it was.
Also found Milkman Remix by DiyorDie on Youtube that uses it so I made that as well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Humbolt (1/6/18)

@Steyn777 how does the Frosted Flakes compare to Tony's Revenge? The latter is on my list as I've already made frosted flaks and loving it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (1/6/18)

Humbolt said:


> @Steyn777 how does the Frosted Flakes compare to Tony's Revenge? The latter is on my list as I've already made frosted flaks and loving it.


That's also why I had to mix it up and the reason I've been on a Cereal mixing binge lately.
I have not Vaped it yet @Humbolt, 3 days steep is recommended by the creator, but will revert back on Sunday definitely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> After everything was mixed I was very confused by the unopened bottle of OOO Powdered sugar. Re checked all the recipes, none requires it so I could not for the life of me figure out why I bought it.



I guess that OOO Powdered Sugar was intended for St. Louie Butter Cake - by far the best use of it in any recipe ATM.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/6/18)

Bulldog said:


> That someone would have been @RichJB , you won't be disappointed @Dietz mine has just gone on 2 weeks of steeping and tastes great. If you like Hawain Pog give this a go LGBT as @Rude Rudi said it is a sublime fruit mix.



Indeed, the LGBT is superb - I still have it in my rotation. 
If you like fruity vapes, then you HAVE to make Doug's Awesome Sauce as well as the reboot = Doug's Awesome Sauce - Blueberry mix

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (1/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Indeed, the LGBT is superb - I still have it in my rotation.
> If you like fruity vapes, then you HAVE to make Doug's Awesome Sauce as well as the reboot = Doug's Awesome Sauce - Blueberry mix


I LOOVE Dougs Awesome Sauce! Will definitely give this and the LGBT a go!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (1/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> I guess that OOO Powdered Sugar was intended for St. Louie Butter
> 
> 
> Rude Rudi said:
> ...



Never seen that before...glad I did though, damn 1st rule on La Icing.
Side noteb @Rude Rudi , the Powdered sugar is the top note in the Milkman Remix recipe, and I'm getting zero flavour out of this recipe. Any ideas to enhance it perhaps?

Marshmallow FLV 1%
Marshmallow FA 0.5%
Toasted Marshmallow 0.5%
Meringue FA 0.5%
Diary Milk Tfa 1.5%
Super Sweet Cap 0.5%
Powdered Sugar OOO 3%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (1/6/18)

Apple Pie - Mr Hardwick's Easy as Pie Hardshot to try.

Then just restocking. Have so many great DIY juices now - new recipe mixes have declined drastically to give me time to really savour those favourites.

Irish Coffee
Blue Raspberry Lemonade, by our @Patrick
Castle Long clone with a twist by adding El Toro Cuban Puros base - to be used as stock is used in cooking.
Perfect Peach, being working in this one since January 2017. Think it is now as I want it.
Dry Lemon
Andre's Mate, remixed by using MF Dark Chocolate and DIYFS Holy Vanilla.
Analux (luxury analogue), my tobacco staple.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Lawrence A (2/6/18)

Had a good mixing session today.

New
3-2-1 Brulee https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/97165#3_2_1_creme_brulee_by_tootall
Adam's Arctic Apple https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-diy-e-liquid-competition.t40209/page-3#post-576875
Cronnut http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/289803/CRONUT
Derailed Suicide Bunny Remix  https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/96950#derailed_suicide_bunny_remix_by_juicefairy
Groolberry Creamcake https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-bakery-recipes.t26650/#post-417393
Lebkuchen https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/20794
Led Zeppola https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/48159#led_zeppola_by_method1
Loaded Glazed Doughnut Clone http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1311968/Loaded Glazed donut clone
Longing https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/31323#longing_by_id10_t
Rock It, Man http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2349259/Rock it, man
Sadlad Toast Crunch  https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/23772#sadlad_toast_crunch_by_rageisalotofwork 
Snickerdoodle Doughnut https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/34085#snickerdoodle_doughnut_by_sammy0800
Spunkaloos https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/22399#spunkuloos_by_ediblemalfunction
The Aussie Pavlova  https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/97482#the_aussie_pavlova_diydownunderaprilchallenge_by_mech_mod_rn
Titanic https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/48608#titanic_by_id10_t
Toasted https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/32619#toasted_by_mrburgundy
Vanilla Milkshake https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/25771#vanilla_milkshake_by_betamax
Waffle Me This https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/49247#waffle_me_this_remixmonth_by_folkart
White Wafer https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/19692#white_wafer_by_tkiese92 
Winter Warmth https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/75603#winter_warmth_by_djuna

Re-stock
Hakuna Matata  https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/20889#hakuna_matata_by_zupp6m6n 
Icee Orange https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/57121
Kiwana U Wana https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/61936
My Dude http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/535922

My own creation
*Amy's Juice*
FA Billberry 0,5%
TF Blueberry Extra 3%
INW Raspberry 1%
TFA Raspberry Sweet 1%
TFA Red Licorice 0,5%
TFA Vanilla Swirl 1%

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/6/18)

Lawrence A said:


> Had a good mixing session today.
> 
> New
> 3-2-1 Brulee https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/97165#3_2_1_creme_brulee_by_tootall
> ...


Jislaaik, must have been a marathon session! There are some really nice ones in there that I want to try a well, especially the gingerbread ones, waiting for it but now not sure if I ordered Cap or TFA, can’t wait to do some proper mixing again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Lawrence A (2/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Jislaaik, must have been a marathon session! There are some really nice ones in there that I want to try a well, especially the gingerbread ones, waiting for it but now not sure if I ordered Cap or TFA, can’t wait to do some proper mixing again.


Yeah it was a couple of hours of fun 

I am absolutely loving CAP Gingerbread at the moment. Can't compare it to any other Gingerbread as its the only one I have tried, but I like it a lot.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (2/6/18)

Lawrence A said:


> Yeah it was a couple of hours of fun
> 
> I am absolutely loving CAP Gingerbread at the moment. Can't compare it to any other Gingerbread as its the only one I have tried, but I like it a lot.


Well if I didn’t get it this time around I will definately have to add it to the list for next month! Especially with winter I am migrating to heavier more warmer vapes, loving the Creme de Orange etc, so this will fit in real nicely!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (2/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Well if I didn’t get it this time around I will definately have to add it to the list for next month! Especially with winter I am migrating to heavier more warmer vapes, loving the Creme de Orange etc, so this will fit in real nicely!



For a nice rich winter vape try Bourbon & Nut Custard by @Ripstorm . Just need a month steep to mellow out the bourbon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (2/6/18)

Adephi said:


> For a nice rich winter vape try Bourbon & Nut Custard by @Ripstorm . Just need a month steep to mellow out the bourbon.


Thanks for the link, looks good! Definately going to do this one a.s.a.p. partly because of steep time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (2/6/18)

Lawrence A said:


> I am absolutely loving CAP Gingerbread at the moment. Can't compare it to any other Gingerbread as its the only one I have tried, but I like it a lot.



It is good, I just reordered some today as I can't see my 10ml lasting too long. Let's just say that the Cap shades Inw Shisha Gingerbread by some margin. I haven't heard good things about TFA's either so it looks like Cap has the gingerbread market locked down. 



Lawrence A said:


> Led Zeppola https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/48159#led_zeppola_by_method1



This is one of my favourite bakeries, I just did another batch of 50ml. Sometimes you come across mixers whose palate and sense of balance matches your own. I've found that with method1, Krucial and, increasingly, with folkart too. Haven't had a bad or even a meh recipe from any of them yet.



Lawrence A said:


> White Wafer https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/19692#white_wafer_by_tkiese92



I'll be interested to hear what you think of this. I'm getting a dark off-note from it which isn't to my liking. I can only think it's coming from the FW White Choc. I'll try dialing it down or replacing with TFA White Choc in the next batch and see.

I got in TFA Red Licorice from a sale. Many recommend just mixing it up solo but I'm not really into that so I searched and found Rage's It's me, Margaret which dials it in at a whopping 10%. I figure that if you're going to go for a fringe flavour, go hard. Apparently this stuff fades big so I'll have to jump it in the queue. If I wait for my usual steep, there'll probably be no red licorice left.

I also wanted to use up the dregs of a bottle of Inw Shisha Strawberry today. I found Thadentman's Cake Pop which has a ton of 5-star reviews. I don't have Flv Frosting which, in the hands of a lesser mixer (or one with a decent palate, take your pick) might be a problem. But I have a full bottle of the almighty OOO Vanilla Frosting in my arsenal. OK, it might not be so almighty but both flavours have Frosting in the name and that's close enough for me. So I took a leap of faith and subbed it. If it doesn't work, I'll vape it anyway and just pretend it's Flv. As Wayne says, you have to use your imagination in mixing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cornelius (3/6/18)

Hi guys wanna mix svbicc. Asks for MTS Vape wizard. Can I leave it out or sub it maybe?
@Rude Rudi I have mixed a recipe you posted Rudi Rudi 3. Suggested steep time you recommend?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (3/6/18)

You could maybe sub with TFA Smooth at the same percentage although I would leave it out. It just serves to blend the different flavours together. Note that SVBICC uses Inw Biscuit but that is the OG Biscuit. It has been reformulated so won't be the same if you got your Inw Biscuit recently.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (3/6/18)

Humbolt said:


> @Steyn777 how does the Frosted Flakes compare to Tony's Revenge? The latter is on my list as I've already made frosted flaks and loving it.


As promised @Humbolt , my feedback on the new Frosted Flakes recipe: You will not be disappointed with this. I am mixing up another 100ml tonight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (3/6/18)

Cornelius said:


> Hi guys wanna mix svbicc. Asks for MTS Vape wizard. Can I leave it out or sub it maybe?
> @Rude Rudi I have mixed a recipe you posted Rudi Rudi 3. Suggested steep time you recommend?



leave it out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/6/18)

Cornelius said:


> Hi guys wanna mix svbicc. Asks for MTS Vape wizard. Can I leave it out or sub it maybe?
> @Rude Rudi I have mixed a recipe you posted Rudi Rudi 3. Suggested steep time you recommend?



Which one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (3/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> As promised @Humbolt , my feedback on the new Frosted Flakes recipe: You will not be disappointed with this. I am mixing up another 100ml tonight.


many thanks, pal. I love the Frosteez mix already, I'm really keen to try this one now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius (4/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Which one?



This one, you posted 3 options and this I saved as it looked great. Only got around to mixing it yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/6/18)

Cornelius said:


> This one, you posted 3 options and this I saved as it looked great. Only got around to mixing it yesterday.
> View attachment 134141



Aha!! When in doubt, steep for 2 weeks 

For this one, I suggest at least 10 days for the RY4 to blend nicely with the biscuit and creams...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (4/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Aha!! When in doubt, steep for 2 weeks
> 
> For this one, I suggest at least 10 days for the RY4 to blend nicely with the biscuit and creams...



Thank you kindly sir. I marked it for 30 days so it will be perfect then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakes147 (5/6/18)

Dietz said:


> I used to love the Suckerpucnh clone, but since I started working with additives I did notice Its a bit too high in total flavor. So Someone here suggested the Mother of dragons milk as a updated version of that, and im giving it a go



Thanks for the comment on suckerpunch, I had two bottles of 50ml steeping so I've added 2% strawberry to both as per the MODM recipe.
My dragon fruit was already reduced to 8% in my recipe so will lower that further next time. My vanilla swirl was at 5% so will reduce that as well.

The strawberry gives a nice body and compliments the dragon fruit really well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (5/6/18)

Jakes147 said:


> Thanks for the comment on suckerpunch, I had two bottles of 50ml steeping so I've added 2% strawberry to both as per the MODM recipe.
> My dragon fruit was already reduced to 8% in my recipe so will lower that further next time. My vanilla swirl was at 5% so will reduce that as well.
> 
> The strawberry gives a nice body and compliments the dragon fruit really well.


I can now confirm that the MODM is much better than the Suckerpunch Clone (Thanks @RichJB !!) and I really enjoy it alot, I wont be making sucker Punch clone again. 
I learn new stuff every day here! This lesson to me as "Less is more"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius (5/6/18)

RichJB said:


> You could maybe sub with TFA Smooth at the same percentage although I would leave it out. It just serves to blend the different flavours together. Note that SVBICC uses Inw Biscuit but that is the OG Biscuit. It has been reformulated so won't be the same if you got your Inw Biscuit recently.



Mixed it with the new INW Biscuit, it is ok. Anything to sub it with or maybe add for a bit of a pop? Strawberry seems a bit lost in there as well, which is surprising as it is a high percentage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (5/6/18)

I remember not being crazy about SVBICC when I mixed it. It's quite an old recipe now and the more modern trend is to mix strawberries together rather than relying on Ripe alone at a high percentage. Wayne's Quik, for example, uses 2% TFA Strawberry with 5% Cap Sweet Strawberry. His recent strawb cream stone uses 3% Ripe with 5% Cap Sweet. Others use 4% each of TFA Strawberry and Ripe as per skiddlz's God Milk. Also as per God Milk, you could maybe add 1% of TFA Dragonfruit, which seems to help strawberries.

Generally, I prefer strawb mixes that contain Inw Shisha Strawb. It's a polarising flavour, some can't stand it because it has a green stalk note for them. For my palate, the best and most prominent strawberry combos usually contain Shisha. I've just finished a bottle of Strawberry Whip which uses all of FA Juicy, Inw Shisha and then the two TFA strawbs as well, all at low percentages but they do stack up. Cheeba's Sweet Strawberry Cream is popular and uses FA Red Touch, Shisha and Ripe. So there are many combos possible, depending on your palate.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (5/6/18)

H


Steyn777 said:


> As promised @Humbolt , my feedback on the new Frosted Flakes recipe: You will not be disappointed with this. I am mixing up another 100ml tonight.


Hi can u please share the recipe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (6/6/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> H
> 
> Hi can u please share the recipe?


Tonys Revenge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SarChasm (6/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> As promised @Humbolt , my feedback on the new Frosted Flakes recipe: You will not be disappointed with this. I am mixing up another 100ml tonight.



Is one clearly better than the other?
Or do they both offer two variants of the profile?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (6/6/18)

SarChasm said:


> Is one clearly better than the other?
> Or do they both offer two variants of the profile?


Now this is not easy to answer. I enjoy both of them, the new one I feel offers a bit more of a cereal taste than the original, if you enjoy that then it's the better one. Also the fact that the new 1 only requires a 3 day steep and the other 14 makes it a bit more convenient. It's still not the cereal I am looking for so the search continues but I absolutely love both them and it is what I vape on at least 50% of the day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SarChasm (6/6/18)

Apologies, by the new one are you referring to Frosted Flakes?


Steyn777 said:


> Now this is not easy to answer. I enjoy both of them, the new one I feel offers a bit more of a cereal taste than the original, if you enjoy that then it's the better one. Also the fact that the new 1 only requires a 3 day steep and the other 14 makes it a bit more convenient. It's still not the cereal I am looking for so the search continues but I absolutely love both them and it is what I vape on at least 50% of the day.



Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Tonys Revenge


One ingredient in there that puts me off. Is there a sub for acetyl pyrazine?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (6/6/18)

SarChasm said:


> Apologies, by the new one are you referring to Frosted Flakes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Tonys Revenge by Steamroom is the new 1.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (6/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> One ingredient in there that puts me off. Is there a sub for acetyl pyrazine?


@RainstormZA , I am not sure to be honest. The AP from what I know is an additive and I doubt there is a sub for it...then again the % is rather low so you might be able to omit it. Think this is a question better suited for the @Andre @RichJB @Rude Rudi of this thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SarChasm (6/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> One ingredient in there that puts me off. Is there a sub for acetyl pyrazine?


The AP is mostly used to add that grainy textured feeling/taste on your tongue if I'm not mistaken.

One of the veterans will probably clarify as well.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/6/18)

Aacetyl pyrazine (AP) is used primarily as a flavor enhancer for tobacco's, bakeries and cereals giving a nutty, bready, yeasty taste. Too much gives "frito corn chip" taste. It's a bit like Gin - you either love it or hate it. ALWAYS follow the recipe for this and near add extra - it can ruin a recipe in an instant. 

There is no real replacement for it - it is an addictive with a very specific taste and is a requirement in certain recipes to recreate a specific flavour or texture, as in Tony's Revenge. You could sub it with a nut of sorts, ie hazelnut, pecan, etc but in this recipe, it wont quite work...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Andre (7/6/18)

Faheem777 said:


> I added caramel coffee with sweet milk (pur), this complements both the coffee profile and Ry4. Will let you know how it turns out after the steep.


@Faheem777, I added 1.0% of MF Coffee to Morning Glory. It is now perfect for my taste. The bottle is going empty at an alarming rate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff (7/6/18)

@RichJB you mention you enjoy Led Zeppola - how did you get hold of Nicvape Old Fashioned Donut? Or did you sub it with something else?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (7/6/18)

I got mine from Vaperite when they still stocked NicVape. It's a very good flavour and subbing will not work in Led Zeppola imo. Joel may have ideas on a sub that will work but nothing in my stash will sub for OFD.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jprossouw (7/6/18)

Do any of you have a mango recipe? Sweet and maybe icy mango.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (7/6/18)

jprossouw said:


> Do any of you have a mango recipe? Sweet and maybe icy mango.


I am quite enjoying this https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/29479

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Huffapuff (7/6/18)

RichJB said:


> I got mine from Vaperite when they still stocked NicVape. It's a very good flavour and subbing will not work in Led Zeppola imo. Joel may have ideas on a sub that will work but nothing in my stash will sub for OFD.



Thanks for letting me know.
@method1 any recommendations for a sub for OFD in your Led Zeppola recipe? I know you don't believe in subs, but was hoping there's something available in South Africa that would work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (7/6/18)

Huffapuff said:


> @RichJB you mention you enjoy Led Zeppola - how did you get hold of Nicvape Old Fashioned Donut? Or did you sub it with something else?


Please can you clear up my confusion....

This is the Led Zeppola I found on ATF https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/48159 and it calls for CAP Glazed Doughnut. Is there another version of this recipe floating around that calls for the Nicvape Old Fashioned Donut? If so, are you able to post a link to it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (7/6/18)

Andre said:


> @Faheem777, I added 1.0% of MF Coffee to Morning Glory. It is now perfect for my taste. The bottle is going empty at an alarming rate.



Awesome, thanks for the heads up! My experiment was decent as well with 2% Caramel coffee with sweet milk (pur)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (7/6/18)

Lawrence A said:


> Please can you clear up my confusion....
> 
> This is the Led Zeppola I found on ATF https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/48159 and it calls for CAP Glazed Doughnut. Is there another version of this recipe floating around that calls for the Nicvape Old Fashioned Donut? If so, are you able to post a link to it?


In the description


> NOTE: The Cap Glazed Donut is here as a placeholder for Nicvape Old Fashioned Donut! Do NOT use Cap Glazed!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Lawrence A (7/6/18)

craigb said:


> In the description


I really should learn to read everything, and not just check if 1st rule applies on the listed ingredients  

I've already mixed up a batch with the CAP Glazed Donut....hopefully it isn't utter crud - will report back after the steep.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/6/18)

Has anyone mixed Foggs One Shots - "recommended mixing percentages 15 - 20%"? Can offer better recommended percentages?

I mean com'mon! That's a 25% descrepency. So being a 20mls bottle, I could easily waste half a bottle trying to work it out.

One Shots are supposed to take the "homework" out of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (7/6/18)

Huffapuff said:


> Thanks for letting me know.
> @method1 any recommendations for a sub for OFD in your Led Zeppola recipe? I know you don't believe in subs, but was hoping there's something available in South Africa that would work



Sorry, no subs, it’s the heart of the recipe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (7/6/18)

method1 said:


> Sorry, no subs, it’s the heart of the recipe.


LOL, just as I thought. Pity, it looked good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (7/6/18)

Mixed the following:

A 20ml tester of:


It is a SNV and first impressions are very positive. Will sure not be having a problem finishing this sample. @Rude Rudi put me on to this in a post a couple of pages back. Thanks!

My monthly 400ml ADV mix of:

(@Dietz)

Got two new ones lined up for the weekend as well: Andre's mate and Hawaiian Pog.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ACRECCE (9/6/18)

My new mix.... And it is Devine 
PineNut Mallows :

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Andre (9/6/18)

My list of interesting recipes accumulated faster than I anticipated. So, despite my intention to clear the steeping cupboard and vape more old favourites, I was obliged to mix new recipes again. I blame it on the new VT concentrates!

Smooth Operator, by philosaphucker. Yes, it does have, the obligatory for him, INW Cactus in, but at a reasonable percentage I hope. "Tart, bright raspberry, with fragrant, silky, tropical vibes", he says.
Key Lime Pie - the ingredients just feels right to me to make this a winner.
White Chocolate Mint Fudge, by @Strontium. I like the idea and never a mistake to mix this flavour master's recipes.
Rhubarb Bellini, by renowned mixer dazcole. I love rhubarb juices. Let us see how VT Raw Rhubarb compare to INW Rhubarb.
Tipsy Coconut, by juicefairy. "A blend of Coconut Rum Cake and Bread Pudding covered with a nice warm toasty glaze" - got me.
Fruitgasm. High total flavour (22.5%), but the combination sounds divine, and I could always decrease the percentages should I like it. A remix of a cormmercial juice.
Kawayan, by well known mixer RuntDastardly. "A little grapefruit zing, some voluptuous lychee sweetness, something vaguely papaya-'nana, whipped up in a blender with a light touch of coconut milk and garnished with an island flower.". I added 0.5 % of WS-23(30%).
Yellow Snow. Was actually on my list for some time, but did not have TFA Coconut Extra. In the mean time someone (think @Rude Rudi) recommended it too.
Pash My Tart, a passion fruit tart. Been waiting for the VT concentrates to mix this one. The VT Yellow Passion concentrate smells just like real Granadilla.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (9/6/18)

Andre said:


> My list of interesting recipes accumulated faster than I anticipated. So, despite my intention to clear the steeping cupboard and vape more old favourites, I was obliged to mix new recipes again. I blame it on the new VT concentrates!
> 
> Smooth Operator, by philosaphucker. Yes, it does have, the obligatory for him, INW Cactus in, but at a reasonable percentage I hope. "Tart, bright raspberry, with fragrant, silky, tropical vibes", he says.
> Key Lime Pie - the ingredients just feels right to me to make this a winner.
> ...


Vaping some Yellow Snow at the moment, its a pretty good vape!

Mixed Hawaiian Pog and Andre's mate last night. Been digging into the Hawaiian Pog a bit, should let it steep for seven days. The Andre's Mate smelt so freaking delicious that I do not want to spoil it by testing before the end of its 28 day steep. This is going to be something special.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/6/18)

Had to work today, but still managed to do some mixing,
@Andre s Iced Coffee
Tribecca
Crema di Pistachio
Cardinal
DaVinci
Soho
St Louie Butter cake
@Rude Rudi Chilled orange
Maple Art
Having some issues with my internet so most of the links cannot be supplied.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/6/18)

Ok, so @Rude Rudi received his medal which is definitely deserved, but he created a major problem for me in that I made a 30ml tester of MorningGlory, and decided to taste yesterday on the way to resupply Locust 1, and klapped half of the bottle. Wil most probably finish it by tomorrow and I can only remix on Saturday, and then there is the steep . Dammmmmm, it’s gggggggooooodddddd.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt (12/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, so @Rude Rudi received his medal which is definitely deserved, but he created a major problem for me in that I made a 30ml tester of MorningGlory, and decided to taste yesterday on the way to resupply Locust 1, and klapped half of the bottle. Wil most probably finish it by tomorrow and I can only remix on Saturday, and then there is the steep . Dammmmmm, it’s gggggggooooodddddd.


Sooooo...wheres the link...?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (12/6/18)

Humbolt said:


> Sooooo...wheres the link...?


Cant do links at work as firewall blocks it. Will post tonight at home.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/6/18)

Humbolt said:


> Sooooo...wheres the link...?


Here or here. In the second link the name has been changed to Holy Poly. Again @Rude Rudi?

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (12/6/18)

Save you the trouble tonight @Room Fogger 
There you go @Humbolt 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-beverage-recipes.t25792/page-11#post-629003

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (12/6/18)

Snap

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (12/6/18)

Thanks @Andre and @Bulldog , this certainly sounds like an amazing recipe

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/6/18)

Thanks @Andre and @Bulldog , this is why this forum is special.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JB1987 (12/6/18)

Not sure who shared this recipe first, I believe it was you @Rude Rudi , thank you. I just mixed up some Frosted Flakes, absolutely delicious! Even just after a shake, I'm sure it will just improve with time. I did drop the Super Sweet to 0.5% and it's perfect.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/6/18)

Andre said:


> Here or here. In the second link the name has been changed to Holy Poly. Again @Rude Rudi?



Not sure what potting - this is the correct link = Morning Glory

The second one is the private, testing recipe, prior to release, which I shared here first.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/6/18)

JB1987 said:


> Not sure who shared this recipe first, I believe it was you @Rude Rudi , thank you. I just mixed up some Frosted Flakes, absolutely delicious! Even just after a shake, I'm sure it will just improve with time. I did drop the Super Sweet to 0.5% and it's perfect.



I did long ago = the is the cereal vape with no cereal in it!! Its good but too sweet for me...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tashy (14/6/18)

Bulldog said:


> Is OOO Powdered Sugar essential in this mix, any sub, so want to try it after your description @RichJB


@Bulldog I have accidentally given you a thumbs down on the post..Sorry about that..it was a finger error. I did undo the rating. Only realised it now my apologies.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (14/6/18)

No problem thanks @Tashy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/6/18)

I didn't mix this today - rather last Sunday, but it had finished steeping today. I nearly forgot about it. @Rude Rudi - you are my hero today. Vaping on last Sunday's Murky Daugters and loving it. Well done mate

@Steyn777 - you wanted my feedback: Mix it mate - you will love it too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (16/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I didn't mix this today - rather last Sunday, but it had finished steeping today. I nearly forgot about it. @Rude Rudi - you are my hero today. Vaping on last Sunday's Murky Daugters and loving it. Well done mate
> 
> @Steyn777 - you wanted my feedback: Mix it mate - you will love it too.


Thanks @RenaldoRheeder will give it go definitely.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/18)

Hello all , I basically started D I Y ing 2 weeks ago and tried a basic caramelized orange and a strawb, vanilla and banana shake and that worked out very well , What I would like to know is how long to steep esp. sweet concoctions - any advice ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (16/6/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Hello all , I basically started D I Y ing 2 weeks ago and tried a basic caramelized orange and a strawb, vanilla and banana shake and that worked out very well , What I would like to know is how long to steep esp. sweet concoctions - any advice ?



Hi @ARYANTO , i am no diy espert but it really does depend on the flavours you use
Some can steep quick while others need weeks to get to perfection
I think its best to try it every few days and see how it changes, then you know how long for that particular recipe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/6/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Hello all , I basically started D I Y ing 2 weeks ago and tried a basic caramelized orange and a strawb, vanilla and banana shake and that worked out very well , What I would like to know is how long to steep esp. sweet concoctions - any advice ?


@ARYANTO , I steep all my mixes for a minimum of a week. Some of the more experienced diyers gave the following guidelines :

fruits needs the least steeping, so between 1-7 days, 
creams and bakery 7-14 days as a minimum to allow the cream to do its thing, 
tobacco and custards need the longest steep, 14 - 30 days +, except for Inawera custard which does its thing in about 3 days. 
The main thing is to taste test by making a 10 ml tester that you can vape from at 3or 4 day intervals untill you hit the sweet spot with the taste. The more complex the recipy the longer the steep time may be. Time is your juices friend when DIYing, and the expectation while waiting is the best, especially once you get the full potential of the mix, it’s heavenly. Good luck on your diy journey, and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/18)

*Room Fogger and Silver thanks and will wait for the process to complete in the suggested space of time , like I said the orange really rocks and will need to brew up a new batch real soon !*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (17/6/18)

blueberry yogurt
blueberry wild tfa 5%
creamy yogurt cap 1.5%
cap blueberry exstra 2% 
sweetner 1%
fa marshmallow 1%
bilberry fa 0.25%
sour apple v2
cap double apple 7%
tfa green aple 6%
cap super sweet 1%
sour flavour tfa 3%
tfa marsmallow 3%
champagne tfa 0.5%
@Dietz

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (18/6/18)

Tonight's mix:


Fa apple pie 0.5%
Inw biscuit 1%
Gives an awesome light and flacky buttery crust.
Tfa strawberry 2%
Rf strawberry sc 4%
Gives a nice jam fillinng.
Fa liquid amber 1% to bake the strawberry.
Fa cream fresh 1%
Fa custard premium 2%
Adds a bit of boddy if that makes sense.
Of the shake it's good will give it a day or two and see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (19/6/18)

hi, please can someone assist me by advising what the recommended percentage for stand alone mix is on these:

VANILLA BOURBON (FA)
STRAWBERRY (RF)
HONEYDEW II (TFA)

regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/6/18)

vicTor said:


> hi, please can someone assist me by advising what the recommended percentage for stand alone mix is on these:
> 
> VANILLA BOURBON (FA)
> STRAWBERRY (RF)
> ...



VANILLA BOURBON (FA) 1.2%
STRAWBERRY (RF) 2.6%
HONEYDEW II (TFA) 4.3%

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## vicTor (19/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> VANILLA BOURBON (FA) 1.2%
> STRAWBERRY (RF) 2.6%
> HONEYDEW II (TFA) 4.3%



thanks a million @Rude Rudi 

nice quick reply !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/6/18)

just mix this now in q for steeping on the stirrer. they say 4 day steep well 3h stir is 7 days so lets do 3h 
steri stumpy bubblegum
tfa dairy milk 2%
cly bubblegum 1.9%
tfa malted milk 0.75%
ooo cream milky undertone 0.5%
cap super sweet 0.5%
cap vbic 0.5%
ws 23(1020%) 0.5%
fa meringue 0.4%

steri stumpy cream soda
tfa dairy milk 2%
cly cream soda 2%
tfa malted milk 0.75%
ooo cream milky undertone 0.5%
cap super sweet 0.5%
cap vbic 0.5%
ws 23(1020%) 0.5%
fa meringue 0.4%

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (19/6/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> just mix this now in q for steeping on the stirrer. they say 4 day steep well 3h stir is 7 days so lets do 3h
> steri stumpy bubblegum
> tfa dairy milk 2%
> cly bubblegum 1.9%
> ...




....you can't beat time ....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/6/18)

vicTor said:


> ....you can't beat time ....lol


stirrer helps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/6/18)

The new regular in my stables - Andre's Iced Coffee - another 100ml mixed and steeping

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (19/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> The new regular in my stables - Andre's Iced Coffee - another 100ml mixed and steeping


Glad you like it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/6/18)

Andre said:


> Glad you like it.



Like it? I love it 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (20/6/18)

@Dietz, added some Koolada, just to see if I can get it closer to a real soda. Should find something that will give it fizz.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (21/6/18)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 135994
> 
> @Dietz, added some Koolada, just to see if I can get it closer to a real soda. Should find something that will give it fizz.
> 
> Regards


I think this may be what you are looking for, unfortunately they are out of stock at this stage, but maybe someone else may also have
https://vapehyper.co.za/collections/real-flavors/products/rf-soda-base-sc

Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (21/6/18)

Realised my winter juices are running low so I whipped up a few to keep me going.

Blood Orange Cheesecake by @Rude Rudi since I think by now I qualify as a fanboy.
Choco chip RY4 . Based on Wayne's Cuprian recipe that is propably the only recipe from him that I got in permanent rotation.
Jenny from the Block. A caramel cream that looked good. Snozzle test wasn't so great but it could just be the Catalan cream.
Peppermint Crisp Tart by @moonunit. Because I couldn't resist. Tempted to put some JF Milk Chocolate in there but first going to see how it does as is.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (21/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I think this may be what you are looking for, unfortunately they are out of stock at this stage, but maybe someone else may also have
> https://vapehyper.co.za/collections/real-flavors/products/rf-soda-base-sc
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks @Room Fogger, have you ever used it? Does anybody have some info on this?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (21/6/18)

SophisticatedHack's Reddit review of RF Soda Base SC.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (21/6/18)

RichJB said:


> SophisticatedHack's Reddit review of RF Soda Base SC.


Much appreciated @RichJB. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (22/6/18)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 135994
> 
> @Dietz, added some Koolada, just to see if I can get it closer to a real soda. Should find something that will give it fizz.
> 
> Regards


FW Pink Champagne will also give that carbonation feeling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/6/18)

Andre said:


> FW Pink Champagne will also give that carbonation feeling.


I need to make a note of this. Eventually got the pink champagne for the Sprite recipy  and now I can’t find the recipy anywhere.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (22/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I need to make a note of this. Eventually got the pink champagne for the Sprite recipy  and now I can’t find the recipy anywhere.


Here you go @Room Fogger - I went with 4.0 % CAP Lemon Lime and 0.75 % FW Pink Champagne. I added 0.5 % FA Aurora, which adds some tart, which I like for my taste buds, but it does detract a little bit from the Sprite vibe. The creator suggests some other concentrates to add for more tart if you prefer.

Very close to real Sprite. If you leave out the additions for more tart, it is sweeter and as close as dammit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (22/6/18)

Kopel reckons TFA Citrus Punch (not sure about II, he's referring to the OG) also gets you quite close to Sprite as well. From his Reddit notes:



> I definitely get more Sprite/7up than I do Mt Dew. But with a little added CAP Golden Pineapple and a very sparing addition of TFA Honeydew (1 drop per 15ml or less even) you can get much closer to Mt Dew.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (22/6/18)

RichJB said:


> Kopel reckons TFA Citrus Punch (not sure about II, he's referring to the OG) also gets you quite close to Sprite as well. From his Reddit notes:



I love Sprite @RichJB !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (22/6/18)

Me too! Luckily, American Sprite is the same as ours afaik. It's not like cream soda where some American mixer will rave about how accurate a cream soda flavour is. Then we try it and discover that he's referring to an _entirely_ different drink. I mean, this is what American cream soda looks like:




My bottle of FA Madagascar Vanilla Classic is now more than two years old. So I reckon it should be ready for "cream soda" soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (22/6/18)

Interesting @RichJB 

But just so everyone knows - this is the Sprite I am referring to

I find it so refreshing if its ice cold!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (22/6/18)

Silver said:


> I find it so refreshing if its ice cold!



Go on, @Silver, add a few drops of menthol to it. You know you want to.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Vilaishima (22/6/18)

Silver said:


> Interesting @RichJB
> 
> But just so everyone knows - this is the Sprite I am referring to
> 
> I find it so refreshing if its ice cold!



The more I get into vaping the more I realise how people tastes differ and how differently people experience the same flavour. I for one cannot stand Sprite. The only way I will drink it is if I add lots of lemon juice to a glass of Sprite.

I tasted Majestic Cream the other day. The flavour is described as chocolate, coconut cookie (aka Romany Creams). I was very surprised as I definately tasted a hint of chocolate cookie after the exhale but before that I taste an almost fruity, yoghurt-like flavour. The people in the vape shop thought I was crazy and perhaps tasted some of the old juice in the coil. They rewicked the coil but I still tasted exactly the same flavour.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RichJB (22/6/18)

Yeah, it happens. ID10-T gets strong coconut flavour from FA Breakfast Cereals. Jennifer Jarvis gets no chocolate at all, just sweetened dry cereal. I get a strong chocolate note from it, in line with FA's description.

I mixed up Juicefairy's Suicide Bunny remix for our recent show. I haven't tasted the original but, with 5% TFA Vanilla Custard and 5% TFA Banana Cream as the two most prominent flavours, I was expecting a banana custard. And I'm getting a cinnamon bakery (the recipe also has Cap Cinnamon Danish Swirl) top note on a rich custard base with very little banana. I'm not sure that is what the mixer intended but I'm digging it anyway. I suppose we all take different things from different juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/6/18)

Vilaishima said:


> The more I get into vaping the more I realise how people tastes differ and how differently people experience the same flavour. I for one cannot stand Sprite. The only way I will drink it is if I add lots of lemon juice to a glass of Sprite.
> 
> I tasted Majestic Cream the other day. The flavour is described as chocolate, coconut cookie (aka Romany Creams). I was very surprised as I definately tasted a hint of chocolate cookie after the exhale but before that I taste an almost fruity, yoghurt-like flavour. The people in the vape shop thought I was crazy and perhaps tasted some of the old juice in the coil. They rewicked the coil but I still tasted exactly the same flavour.



Fully agreed @Vilaishima 
Our tastes can differ remarkably
I was also very surprised about this after getting more into vaping.
It's crazy sometimes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SarChasm (22/6/18)

Mixed 2 x 100ml bottles of my favourite Looper clone: 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-breakfast-recipes.t26652/#post-518571
Current ADV and a must have for me at any given time/rotation.

Mixed 1 x 100ml bottle of Tony's Revenge, first time mixing this recipe.
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/41001
Really tempted to try this but will let it sit for at least two weeks.

Mixed 1 x 20ml tester of Wayne's Killer Kustard clone.
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/100101#killa_kustard_remix_v1_by_enyawreklaw
Giving this some time as well before taste testing, will decide thereafter how close it is or not.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/6/18)

Andre said:


> Here you go @Room Fogger - I went with 4.0 % CAP Lemon Lime and 0.75 % FW Pink Champagne. I added 0.5 % FA Aurora, which adds some tart, which I like for my taste buds, but it does detract a little bit from the Sprite vibe. The creator suggests some other concentrates to add for more tart if you prefer.
> 
> Very close to real Sprite. If you leave out the additions for more tart, it is sweeter and as close as dammit.


Thank you so much @Andre , I’m definately going to make a batch. Will upload to my calculator tonight. @RichJB , interesting tip as well, when I have time I will have to play around as well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (23/6/18)

Playing around with Andre's Mate a bit. Want to see what the juice is like without the Koolada and Menthol.


Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (24/6/18)

Some late night mixing going away for two weeks
140ml of my awesome strawberry
100ml of Tigers blood
100ml of my raspberry cookie
50ml of frosted flakes the juice without any cereal.
50ml of my mint imperial
30ml of Wayne's strawberry quick
30ml of hic orange tic tac
30ml of my frozen yogurt lychee mix
30ml of my lime milkshake still needs work.
Hope this will be enough going to Mozambique don't want to be without juice there.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (24/6/18)

Lekker @Friep 
Enjoy the trip
Take a photo for us!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/6/18)

After some recipe development and getting through my stash, I had a good couple of mixing sessions:

Watermelon jelly rancher - with LA Watermelon finally landing on our shores, I could not wot to mix this baby. Off the shake, it is a Stunner!
******* Watermelon - as the name says...
Best Damn Pink Lemonade - with LA Lemonade no available, I could finally make this highly rated lemonade. SNV and it is unbelievable!
Strawb kicu lemonade a summer mix by Wayne - too sweet for me but good mix
KIWANA U WANA CUSTARD!!! - a generous restock of this intriguing combo
Hawaiian Pog Remix - still a winner! A restock
Pacha Mama (remix) based on the Charlies chalk dust PACHA MAMA profile (Fuji, Strawberry, Nectarine.)
Mango Milk - one of my creations - I’m bias but it’s gooooodddd!
RED An eclectic blend of RED heroes creating a mezmerising taste sensation
Chocolate Pear Tart A scrumptious, rich chocolate tart layered with fresh, juicy slices of pear.
Blood Orange Cheesecake A decadent orange cheesecake spritzed with a wedge of fresh orange.
Cardinal - beacuase you can never have enough of this!
Shortbread - Ella's shortbread with a new name seemingly!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (24/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Playing around with Andre's Mate a bit.
> View attachment 136409
> 
> Regards



Stop it. Stop it now 

Just kidding, I'm sure it will be awesome without the chill to.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (24/6/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Stop it. Stop it now
> 
> Just kidding, I'm sure it will be awesome without the chill to.


All in the name of science and education. I want to figure out how such low percentages can produce such a powerful result and what will happen if I start changing some of the ingredients. The only bummer is that each experiment will take 28 days steep time to complete. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (24/6/18)

Raindance said:


> All in the name of science and education. I want to figure out how such low percentages can produce such a powerful result and what will happen if I start changing some of the ingredients. The only bummer is that each experiment will take 28 days steep time to complete.
> 
> Regards


Thanks for taking one for the team,  we appreciate your commitment to help us vape better. Good luck with the 28 days, at least I just have to rewick 5 or 6 times today for testing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/6/18)

Ok, so I needed to stock up again, so did a couple of one shots and mixed two others.

Chilled Berries one shot from Coffee Mill.
The Pacific Coast one shot by Foggs, think this is going to be great, thanks @Paul33 for the advice on percentage.
Rodeo one shot from @method1 ,my evening treat.
Easy as Pie from @method1 , in regular rotation now, especially during winter.
Obsidian one shot , 90 days till nom nom heaven, lucky I have enough in my stash to last untill the next batch.
Morning Glory by @Rude Rudi , I’m going to run out before this batch is ready, really should have noticed that I just mixed 50 mls and not 150mls, https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/84671
Nutty Sweet and Smoky Soho, second recipy on this page, http://flavor-pro.com/flavor-notes-flavour-art-soho/
A tester of FA RYE59 premix at 7.5% , they say to start from 5% but the previous flavour I made was a bit weak, hence I am starting of higher, apparently 12 flavours to make the perfect tobacco, we’ll see, but it smells promising.
All of the above passed the sniff test, and a couple made me drool allready. Cannot wait.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (24/6/18)

That is superb @Room Fogger 
Man it looks and sounds amazing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (24/6/18)

Nutty Sweet and Smoky Soho is the second recipe on this page on Jennifer Jarvis's site.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (24/6/18)

Silver said:


> That is superb @Room Fogger
> Man it looks and sounds amazing


Thanks @Silver , If I have to go on smell alone I think so as well. Some are for the first time but the Rodeo, Obsidian and Easy as Pie and Morning Glory are regulars, and definately very good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (24/6/18)

RichJB said:


> Nutty Sweet and Smoky Soho is the second recipe on this page on Jennifer Jarvis's site.


Thanks @RichJB , appreciate it, couldn’t figure it out and couldn’t remember where to start looking for it! Edited original post and added link.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501 (24/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Shortbread - looking for another shortbread as Ella’s Shortbread no longer does it for me...


@Rude Rudi Please let us know if you enjoy this one better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (24/6/18)

That recipe is Ella's Shortbread afaik.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## alex1501 (24/6/18)

I know. Shhhh don't tell him yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (24/6/18)

Ah, right. It leaves me pining for the days of OG Inw Biscuit. No more Cannoli. 

In brighter news, I'm enjoying Wayne's S'mores base. I mixed up the base (i.e. everything except the JF Milk Chocolate) for the podcast, along with mixes of the base with FA Chocolate, Flv Chocolate Deutsch and OG Inw Milk Chocolate respectively. None of the chocolate mixes really did it for me but the S'mores base on its own is surprisingly good. So the nub is not to ruin a perfectly good mix by adding chocolate. Even if it is a S'mores. 

For my next trick, I shall conjure up a banging coffee mix - without any coffee. Milk and sugar, yummy. Actually, no. Not even Wayne could do a coffeeless coffee. Although I did find this Yummy Cappuccino as a means to finish my FA Cappuccino. I have First Rule on some of the flavours but it doesn't really matter. I think the aim is to use up some Cappuccino and then just bombard it with decent flavours in the hope that they'll mask the skunky coffee note.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/6/18)

RichJB said:


> That recipe is Ella's Shortbread afaik.


LOL - indeed it is!!! My bad!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SarChasm (25/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> After some recipe development and getting through my stash, I had a good couple of mixing sessions:
> 
> Watermelon jelly rancher - with LA Watermelon finally landing on our shores, I could not wot to mix this baby. Off the shake, it is a Stunner!
> ******* Watermelon - as the name says...
> ...



Bookmarking that pink lemonade for my next order.
Sounds tasty.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (25/6/18)

Raindance said:


> All in the name of science and education. I want to figure out how such low percentages can produce such a powerful result and what will happen if I start changing some of the ingredients. The only bummer is that each experiment will take 28 days steep time to complete.
> 
> Regards



Oh ya, I've been shocked before with subbing or leaving stuff out - at how different it can turn out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (25/6/18)

Dietz said:


> Last night's Mixes:
> im excited for them all. They all smell DeeeeeLeecious!!
> 
> - DoD Hawaiian Pog Remix
> ...


Put some three week old Hawaiian Pog in the new Recurve when I got home today. Freaking Awesome! A new ADV for sure!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Strontium (26/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Put some three week old Hawaiian Pog in the new Recurve when I got home today. Freaking Awesome! A new ADV for sure!
> 
> Regards



If you enjoy Pog, try this sometime. 
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/share/2545cefa-c4c5-4ceb-a20e-e557d5054b19

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (26/6/18)

Busy ordering my concentrates for the ZEWB recipe as posted here around page 78ish. 

Zewb and Orion Galaxy is my go to vape and if i can make Liters of the stuff ill be happy. Both tastes about the same but i personally think ZEWB is better than galaxy but both have that lemon cream taste.

Havent DIY'ed in a couple months so will pull everything out and get started again. 

Shot.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (26/6/18)

Strontium said:


> If you enjoy Pog, try this sometime.
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/share/2545cefa-c4c5-4ceb-a20e-e557d5054b19


Worth the while for sure @Raindance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Raindance (26/6/18)

Andre said:


> Worth the while for sure @Raindance.





Strontium said:


> If you enjoy Pog, try this sometime.
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/share/2545cefa-c4c5-4ceb-a20e-e557d5054b19


Bookmarked, first rule aplies.

Thank you gents.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SarChasm (26/6/18)

StompieZA said:


> Busy ordering my concentrates for the ZEWB recipe as posted here around page 78ish.
> 
> Zewb and Orion Galaxy is my go to vape and if i can make Liters of the stuff ill be happy. Both tastes about the same but i personally think ZEWB is better than galaxy but both have that lemon cream taste.
> 
> ...



Question about the ZEWB recipe if I may, can the 2% TFA maltol/sweetener be subbed for 1% Cap SS?
Or does it need the EM? Resulting in something like
0.5% Cap SS +
0.5% TFA EM/Cotton candy

Or would 1% TFA EM/Cotton candy be better, completely foregoing the Cap SS?

Tagging OP @Lawrence A for assistance as well, hope he doesn't mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (26/6/18)

Came into work this morning with my vapemail from @Richio already waiting for me. If that wasn't impressive enough, inside were some samples - Black Cherry TFA, CAP Kiwi Concentrate & FA Shade concentrate. Anybody have any simple ideas as to what I can do with these? 

On a side note, as usual the service from @Richio was absolutely impeccable. Thanks for the samples too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (26/6/18)

SarChasm said:


> Question about the ZEWB recipe if I may, can the 2% TFA maltol/sweetener be subbed for 1% Cap SS?
> Or does it need the EM? Resulting in something like
> 0.5% Cap SS +
> 0.5% TFA EM/Cotton candy
> ...



TBH i have no idea, i would have probably ended up just using 1% Cap SS cause i dont have EM

Will see how it turns out and notify.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (26/6/18)

Humbolt said:


> Came into work this morning with my vapemail from @Richio already waiting for me. If that wasn't impressive enough, inside were some samples - Black Cherry TFA, CAP Kiwi Concentrate & FA Shade concentrate. Anybody have any simple ideas as to what I can do with these?
> 
> On a side note, as usual the service from @Richio was absolutely impeccable. Thanks for the samples too!


blck Rasberry sluchcee 
arctic winter 1%
cap raspberry 4%
tfa raspberry sweet 4%
kohala 1%
tfa black cherry 5%

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (26/6/18)

The black cherry smells like a heavy tobacco, how do you find it @Moerse Rooikat ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (26/6/18)

unsweetened chary

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dolfie (28/6/18)

Made a few this week. 
1. Cardinal keeping 6 bottles on hand.
2. Tony's Revenge
3. 321 Creme Brulee like alot. 
4. Louie Butter Cake
5. Straw Jam monster, I just subb all the strawberries for FA Juicy strawberry and used TPA Butter. For me it works and always have 3 bottles steeping. 
6. Apple Bacco never disappoint.
7.Dinner Lady Lemon Tart remix. 
8. 5 Pawns Queenside spot on.
9. Boss Reserve
10. Buttermilk Pie this one is a winner made 2 and after a week did drip test and decided to make another 3 bottles. Thanks @Rude Rudi for sharing this one.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius (28/6/18)

Hi

Mind sharing your recipe please.
5. Straw Jam monster, I just subb all the strawberries for FA Juicy strawberry and used TPA Butter. For me it works and always have 3 bottles steeping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (28/6/18)

Dolfie said:


> Made a few this week.
> 1. Cardinal keeping 6 bottles on hand.
> 2. Tony's Revenge
> 3. 321 Creme Brulee like alot.
> ...


Agree with @Cornelius , can you please share the Strawberry Jam Monster recipy with us mortals that think the other one is too Strawberry and too sweet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SarChasm (28/6/18)

Dolfie said:


> Made a few this week.
> 1. Cardinal keeping 6 bottles on hand.
> 2. Tony's Revenge
> 3. 321 Creme Brulee like alot.
> ...



WRT to the Boss Reserve, is it possible to sub the 1.5% FLV Milk and Honey for
0.75% Dairy Milk +
0.75% Honey?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/6/18)

Cornelius said:


> Hi
> 
> Mind sharing your recipe please.
> 5. Straw Jam monster, I just subb all the strawberries for FA Juicy strawberry and used TPA Butter. For me it works and always have 3 bottles steeping.





Room Fogger said:


> Agree with @Cornelius , can you please share the Strawberry Jam Monster recipy with us mortals that think the other one is too Strawberry and too sweet.


https://diyordievaping.com/2017/12/27/strawberry-jam-monster-diy-e-liquid-recipe/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (28/6/18)

Andre said:


> https://diyordievaping.com/2017/12/27/strawberry-jam-monster-diy-e-liquid-recipe/


Thank you Andre . That is the one I usually mix. But it is a very expensive recipe for what it taste like. It seems there is an alternative as mentioned above 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (28/6/18)

Cornelius said:


> Thank you Andre . That is the one I usually mix. But it is a very expensive recipe for what it taste like. It seems there is an alternative as mentioned above
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


My understanding from @Dolfie's post is that he uses the expensive recipe, but subs all the strawberries (RF Strawberry Jam with Toast SC, RF Strawberry SC, CAP Sweet Strawberry) for FA Juicy Strawberry at 8% (I presume). He also uses TFA Butter in place of CAP Golden Butter.

@Dolfie, please confirm. If so, you lose the toast aspect?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/6/18)

Andre said:


> My understanding from @Dolfie's post is that he uses the expensive recipe, but subs all the strawberries (RF Strawberry Jam with Toast SC, RF Strawberry SC, CAP Sweet Strawberry) for FA Juicy Strawberry at 8% (I presume). He also uses TFA Butter in place of CAP Golden Butter.
> 
> @Dolfie, please confirm. If so, you lose the toast aspect?


Hi there @Andre ,That’s exactly what we need to find out. I like the original recipy, but it’s gets a bit too strawberryish and sweet after a while. Also haven’t been able to mix much and play, so hoping for a shortcut.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (28/6/18)

SarChasm said:


> WRT to the Boss Reserve, is it possible to sub the 1.5% FLV Milk and Honey for
> 0.75% Dairy Milk +
> 0.75% Honey?


I doubt it very much. Most honey concentrates are very potent and some are horrible. Also, FLV Milk and Honey tastes more like a good, not too sweet, dulce de leche than an actual combination of milk and honey.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (28/6/18)

Andre said:


> My understanding from @Dolfie's post is that he uses the expensive recipe, but subs all the strawberries (RF Strawberry Jam with Toast SC, RF Strawberry SC, CAP Sweet Strawberry) for FA Juicy Strawberry at 8% (I presume). He also uses TFA Butter in place of CAP Golden Butter.
> 
> @Dolfie, please confirm. If so, you lose the toast aspect?


I can't seem to get the toast. To me it is a Strawberry with Strawberry. 
Lets see what Dolfie comes back with. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SarChasm (28/6/18)

Andre said:


> I doubt it very much. Most honey concentrates are very potent and some are horrible. Also, FLV Milk and Honey tastes more like a good, not too sweet, dulce de leche than an actual combination of milk and honey.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/6/18)

Dolfie said:


> Made a few this week.
> 1. Cardinal keeping 6 bottles on hand.
> 2. Tony's Revenge
> 3. 321 Creme Brulee like alot.
> ...



What a list!!! All of those are winners and top notch recipes!! With these 10 in rotation, I can not see a need to mix anything else! The only profile missing there is a nice iced recipe - to reset the palate and mix things up a bit...

BTW - the 5 Pawns Queenside is a superb recipe BUT it needs a solid 4 week steep. I strongly suggest Creme de Orange - it has a very similar profile and i think it is slightly better than Queenside. I sub the Cap VC with INW VC at 2.5% and it's ready to go in 5 days!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dolfie (28/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> What a list!!! All of those are winners and top notch recipes!! With these 10 in rotation, I can not see a need to mix anything else! The only profile missing there is a nice iced recipe - to reset the palate and mix things up a bit...
> 
> BTW - the 5 Pawns Queenside is a superb recipe BUT it needs a solid 4 week steep. I strongly suggest Creme de Orange - it has a very similar profile and i think it is slightly better than Queenside. I sub the Cap VC with INW VC at 2.5% and it's ready to go in 5 days!


Creme de Orange I made the first time you posted it last year and vape probably 20 bottles of it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dolfie (28/6/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dolfie (28/6/18)

It just works for me another friend of mine don't like it at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (28/6/18)

Dolfie said:


> View attachment 136946



Very Very interesting. Thanks man, will mix up a tester.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (28/6/18)

Dolfie said:


> It just works for me another friend of mine don't like it at all.


Thanks @Dolfie , going to mix up a tester but looks more like toast and butter with strawberry than strawberry and strawberry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dolfie (28/6/18)

Hope it works for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (28/6/18)

Might be cheating to use a one shot but very eager for giving these two a go.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (28/6/18)

RayDeny said:


> Might be cheating to use a one shot but very eager for giving these two a go.
> 
> View attachment 136968


Nope, not cheating. Instead of many concentrates you added only one. That's clever, not cheating.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/6/18)

RayDeny said:


> Might be cheating to use a one shot but very eager for giving these two a go.
> 
> View attachment 136968



Interesting...where are these from?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (28/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Interesting...where are these from?



Got them from a site in the UK, just add Nic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (29/6/18)

Made this last night:
- My own Grape Watermelon Bubblegum
- Restock on Andre's version of Blue Milk (Best Recipe out there!!!)
- Restock on Hawaiian Pog Remix (Deeeeeelicious!!)
- Restock on Mother of Dragons Milk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SarChasm (29/6/18)

Mixed 3 x 60ml's last night.
- Mother of Dragon's Milk, constant rotation.
- Wayne's Killer Kustard, made a 10ml tester. Tested it yesterday after 2 weeks and already it's great, decided to make more to sit for a month.
- My own single flavour icy mango mix.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/6/18)

Baby steps 

One Shotnoob vaper first DIY session Rodeo oh Rodeo

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (29/6/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Baby steps
> View attachment 137012
> One Shotnoob vaper first DIY session Rodeo oh Rodeo


Awesome! And do not be shy to try it out after 24 hours. It does get even better with the steep, but is good to go fresh too.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/6/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Baby steps
> View attachment 137012
> One Shotnoob vaper first DIY session Rodeo oh Rodeo


You can be proud of that one! Now to resist temptation for 30 days for the steep! I think you are going to loovvveeee Rodeo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/6/18)

Mixed up 2 of my staples this afternoon (100 ml of each):

1. Andre's Irish Coffee - now to wait for a month again. I will mix another batch every 2 weeks from now on.

2. And a recipe that is close to Uncle Junk's Pink Meadow (Strawberry Shortcake Bar - Strawberry and vanilla ice cream, coated with shortcake crumbles)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (30/6/18)

Adephi said:


> Realised my winter juices are running low so I whipped up a few to keep me going.
> 
> Blood Orange Cheesecake by @Rude Rudi since I think by now I qualify as a fanboy.
> Choco chip RY4 . Based on Wayne's Cuprian recipe that is propably the only recipe from him that I got in permanent rotation.
> ...


How did the Peppermint Crisp Tart turn out?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (30/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> How did the Peppermint Crisp Tart turn out?


Its still steeping with the rest of them. Had a few drops in my dripper. Tasted ok but think the previous juice was still lingering in the tank.

Still smell bloody awesome. Pure caramel and mint.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (30/6/18)

Mixed last week but tasted today:

Chocolate Glazed Doughnut - Still trying to get close to DDD
Chocolate Therapy - Not bad, better than Golden ticket I mixed on the last batch 
A Simpler Frosteez - I am collecting every frostee recipe I can find, profile is there but Tonys Revenge still the favourite.
Au Chocolate - Will give it another week steep
Sugar Cookies and Cream - After I dumped the 200ml I mixed in February, realising that steeping is not going to save it, @Friep and @Cor suggested version 2 of the Sugar Cookie concentrate. There are still good people in the world. So much better.
Cereal Milks - Will give it another week steep
Strawberry Shortcake Bar seeing that I now have a Sugar Cookie I can actually stand, @RenaldoRheeder suggested this recipe. It's only been on the stirrer for a few hours but sampled a ml. This is strangely familiar in a very good way. Currently mixing a larger batch.

And restocked:
Marshmallow Man by DiyorDie - Can't get enough of this.
Unicorn Cum - Because Deadpool approves.
Grants Custard My Way - Will never not mix this.
Tonys Revenge

And because I need to close the open webpage that has been part of my life for the last week, this will be mixed in the next few minutes:
Caramel Swirl Ice Cream

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## yaasir (30/6/18)

D


Steyn777 said:


> Mixed last week but tasted today:
> 
> Chocolate Glazed Doughnut - Still trying to get close to DDD
> Chocolate Therapy - Not bad, better than Golden ticket I mixed on the last batch
> ...


That's alot of sweet stuff hey 
I feel that the sweet juices or desert juices caramelize and gunks up the coil much quicker than other juices.
Do you also experience that?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (30/6/18)

yaasir said:


> D
> 
> That's alot of sweet stuff hey
> I feel that the sweet juices or desert juices caramelize and gunks up the coil much quicker than other juices.
> Do you also experience that?


Yip, they are the reason RTA's and RDA's were invented, LOL.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## yaasir (30/6/18)

I mixed up a couple of DIYORDIE recipes..
Cuprian: Mint Chocolate Chip Ice Cream was one of my favourites.
Reminds me of choc99 sucka?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yaasir (30/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Yip, they are the reason RTA's and RDA's were invented, LOL.
> 
> Regards


YES!!! Definitely a squonk mod is on my list as a next buy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (30/6/18)

yaasir said:


> D
> 
> That's alot of sweet stuff hey
> I feel that the sweet juices or desert juices caramelize and gunks up the coil much quicker than other juices.
> Do you also experience that?


Lol, I literally just rewicked. I only Vape dessert and lately cereals, so even though I know it needs more regular rewicking than fruity vapes, I've only ever done this, so it's the norm. What I can say though, of all the sweet stuff I do Vape, chocolate is to me what desserts must be to fruity folks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## yaasir (30/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Lol, I literally just rewicked. I only Vape dessert and lately cereals, so even though I know it needs more regular rewicking than fruity vapes, I've only ever done this, so it's the norm. What I can say though, of all the sweet stuff I do Vape, chocolate is to me what desserts must be to fruity folks.


I agree! I feel that the dessert flavours are much more fuller than the other flavours.. 
I rewick my coils probably every 4 days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (30/6/18)

yaasir said:


> I mixed up a couple of DIYORDIE recipes..
> Cuprian: Mint Chocolate Chip Ice Cream was one of my favourites.
> Reminds me of choc99 sucka?


That Chocolate Therapy on my list is Cuprian without the mint. Mint is reserved for when my sinuses acts up and I feel that a mod, atty, coils, squonk bottles, pipe leading from squonk to atty, the cup I'm drinking out of, the drill I might use during the vape, the swivels, the spool of wire, my phone, the charger, pliers and my teddiebear needs a wash with the full bottle of sunlight and alcohol swabs.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Steyn777 (30/6/18)

yaasir said:


> I agree! I feel that the dessert flavours are much more fuller than the other flavours..
> I rewick my coils probably every 4 days


I rewick twice a day. 
Not if I'm using the Zues though, I will rewick the Zues again when my kid comes to visit at the end of the NEXT school term and he feels like watching Young Sheldon again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dolfie (1/7/18)

1. Watermelon Jelly Rancher (Ok) 
2. Best Damn Pienk Lemonade (Good) 
This is the feedback I got from my Vape buddy. We normally share consentrates for new recipes rather spend R20 on someting and if it works then we each buy his own consentrate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB (1/7/18)

yaasir said:


> I mixed up a couple of DIYORDIE recipes..
> Cuprian: Mint Chocolate Chip Ice Cream was one of my favourites.
> Reminds me of choc99 sucka?



Which chocolate did you use? OG Cuprian and Grack are two juices that have been on my desk for nearly a year and somehow, when it comes to deciding which juice to drip, my hand hovers over them but then some magic force moves it away to another bottle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Friep (1/7/18)

Dolfie said:


> 1. Watermelon Jelly Rancher (Ok)
> 2. Best Damn Pienk Lemonade (Good)
> This is the feedback I got from my Vape buddy. We normally share consentrates for new recipes rather spend R20 on someting and if it works then we each buy his own consentrate.


I need a friend like that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## yaasir (1/7/18)

RichJB said:


> Which chocolate did you use? OG Cuprian and Grack are two juices that have been on my desk for nearly a year and somehow, when it comes to deciding which juice to drip, my hand hovers over them but then some magic force moves it away to another bottle.


I used milk chocolate from jungle flabors

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Mixed last week but tasted today:
> 
> Chocolate Glazed Doughnut - Still trying to get close to DDD



Simply make Bronuts, same thing...
I like adding 2% Bavarian cream...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777 (2/7/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Simply make Bronuts, same thing...
> I like adding 2% Bavarian cream...


Bronuts was my very 1st DIY recipe and also the reason I almost (thank goodness I didn't) gave up on it immediately. I really really hope it's not the same thing @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (2/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Bronuts was my very 1st DIY recipe and also the reason I almost (thank goodness I didn't) gave up on it immediately. I really really hope it's not the same thing @Rude Rudi


Their is also a double chocolate glazed doughnut recipe where you add 1% inw milk chocolate to bronuts. Maybe give that a go and cut down on the cap chocolate glazed doughnut a bit maybe 3% to 5% and add the 2% bavarian cream. But use jf milk chocolate instead of inw. Maybe a bit of fw hazelnut can also push it in the right direction.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Humbolt (2/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Obsidian one shot , 90 days till nom nom heaven, lucky I have enough in my stash to last untill the next batch.


I mixed up some of this, although not the one shot. DIYORDIE says 7 days steep, does it really get much better after 90 days?? Thats kak long!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dolfie (2/7/18)

Made last night. 
1. Watermelon Rancher(will let it sit for 14days)
2. Best Pienk Lemonade(tested it this morning I like it. The Lemonade consentrate thinking of combining it with a cookie recipe of some sorts. 
3. Holy Holy Custard from @Rude Rudi unfortunately ran out of Inw Custard sub with V1. Will make it hopefully this week with Inw Custatd

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/7/18)

Humbolt said:


> I mixed up some of this, although not the one shot. DIYORDIE says 7 days steep, does it really get much better after 90 days?? Thats kak long!


I am not sure, I tried after 14 days and it was good, and my bottle for steeping came out last night after 90 days, may try it tonight. That idea was communicated to me by @Greyz , so following the sample he set. That bottle from him was heavenly. We are mixing ar 70/30 and not Wayne’s 50/50, so that may have something to do with it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Humbolt (2/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I am not sure, I tried after 14 days and it was good, and my bottle for steeping came out last night after 90 days, may try it tonight. That idea was communicated to me by @Greyz , so following the sample he set. That bottle from him was heavenly. We are mixing ar 70/30 and not Wayne’s 50/50, so that may have something to do with it.


Fair enough, mine is 70/30 too. Please share if you find a difference between 14 and 90 days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (2/7/18)

Humbolt said:


> Fair enough, mine is 70/30 too. Please share if you find a difference between 14 and 90 days


Will let you know, going to try a mix again this weekend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (2/7/18)

Humbolt said:


> I mixed up some of this, although not the one shot. DIYORDIE says 7 days steep, does it really get much better after 90 days?? Thats kak long!



It gets progressively sweeter the longer it steeps. I liked mine after a couple of weeks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Greyz (2/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I am not sure, I tried after 14 days and it was good, and my bottle for steeping came out last night after 90 days, may try it tonight. That idea was communicated to me by @Greyz , so following the sample he set. That bottle from him was heavenly. We are mixing ar 70/30 and not Wayne’s 50/50, so that may have something to do with it.



If we are talking about Rodeo and Obsidian then they get so much smoother and better after 12 weeks! Right now I have 100ml of Rodeo and 100ml of Obsidian doing the 6 month steep.... will let you guys know how that pans out in a week

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/7/18)

Greyz said:


> If we are talking about Rodeo and Obsidian then they get so much smoother and better after 12 weeks! Right now I have 100ml of Rodeo and 100ml of Obsidian doing the 6 month steep.... will let you guys know how that pans out in a week


Would love to know your feedback on that. I am getting used to steeping for longer on some and shorter on others. In the end I am starting to believe that nothing can beat time for any juice, except maybe some fruit flavours that bomb out if kept too long. But especially tobaccos and desserts/custard/cream seems to like more time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## JB1987 (2/7/18)

Decided it's time to give the desert mixes a break and try some fruits again, got some inspo from e-liquid-recipes.com:

*Strawberry Kiwi*
Kiwi Double (TPA) 5%
Strawberry Ripe (TPA) 6%
WS-23 0.5%

Very good after a shake, smooth, and the flavours are not overpowering, mixed up a 30ml after the 10ml tester.

If you like strawberry and want something that's not in the milkshake category, this is pretty nice.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (2/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Would love to know your feedback on that. I am getting used to steeping for longer on some and shorter on others. In the end I am starting to believe that nothing can beat time for any juice, except maybe some fruit flavours that bomb out if kept too long. But especially tobaccos and desserts/custard/cream seems to like more time.



Wholeheartedly agree that there is no sub for time when it comes to steeping. 
I am finding that I have less and less time to mix much lately, so I have been buying alot of commercial local and international ejuice. 
Best advise I ever followed was to mix ahead of how much you vape, that way steeping a juice for a month is easier as you have more than enough juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (3/7/18)

Greyz said:


> Wholeheartedly agree that there is no sub for time when it comes to steeping.
> I am finding that I have less and less time to mix much lately, so I have been buying alot of commercial local and international ejuice.
> Best advise I ever followed was to mix ahead of how much you vape, that way steeping a juice for a month is easier as you have more than enough juice.


This was good advice yes...kinda ran away from me just a tad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/7/18)

Greyz said:


> If we are talking about Rodeo and Obsidian then they get so much smoother and better after 12 weeks! Right now I have 100ml of Rodeo and 100ml of Obsidian doing the 6 month steep.... will let you guys know how that pans out in a week



Another tip to take Obsidian from good to GREAT... I add 2% FLV Coconut... It really makes this baby pop...

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Steyn777 (3/7/18)

Aftermath
Birthday Cake
Looper
Simply Cannoli
Peppermint Patty - deciding I have to mix her again now that I have malted milk. Not sure when or if I'll vape her anytime soon.
Dunk a Donut - Shake and Vape apparently, got to see this.
Friep kap n Oliebol - Friep came up with this recipe yesterday morning. Whilst in Mozambique, so technically this is an international recipe.
Best in Smell - I have no recollection as to how this recipe ended up on my phone...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## StompieZA (3/7/18)

Has Anyone here made an excellent Grape Taffy type juice? Something along the lines of Grapelicious?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## franshorn (3/7/18)

StompieZA said:


> Has Anyone here made an excellent Grape Taffy type juice? Something along the lines of Grapelicious?



Have you tried Kzor's Groot yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (3/7/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Another tip to take Obsidian from good to GREAT... I add 2% FLV Coconut... It really makes this baby pop...


Going to give this a shot. I absolutely love Obsidian, mixing a batch every 2 weeks to ensure I don’t run out. Seems I will have to add another bottle to the steeping cupboard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (3/7/18)

franshorn said:


> Have you tried Kzor's Groot yet?



No i havent? is it good?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/7/18)

StompieZA said:


> No i havent? is it good?


I like Groot as well, part of my rotation in summer. Taste is not overpowering or too sweet. Want to play around with it, apologies @KZOR , ws23 is calling out to join the party for summer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (3/7/18)

Possible link to the recipe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (3/7/18)

StompieZA said:


> Possible link to the recipe?


.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (3/7/18)

KZOR said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 137423
> 
> ...



Thank you @KZOR Cant wait to try it as the Wife loves her grape juices!

Im ordering some supplies now, will get what i need and make this tonight!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (3/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Simply Cannoli



Have you mixed the original of this before? If not, I'll be interested to hear your thoughts. It used to be my favourite juice, particularly when steeped for six months or more, but Inw absolutely killed it when they reformulated Biscuit. For me, it went from a deliciously creamy and nuanced vape to a harsh texture with a pronounced almost burnt off-note. Truly horrible. JF Biscuit works a bit better but still doesn't get close to the original.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (3/7/18)

RichJB said:


> Have you mixed the original of this before? If not, I'll be interested to hear your thoughts. It used to be my favourite juice, particularly when steeped for six months or more, but Inw absolutely killed it when they reformulated Biscuit. For me, it went from a deliciously creamy and nuanced vape to a harsh texture with a pronounced almost burnt off-note. Truly horrible. JF Biscuit works a bit better but still doesn't get close to the original.



You’re right, I always had a few bottles steeping, tried with new Inw n never made it again. Such a pity as it is a cracking recipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (3/7/18)

RichJB said:


> Have you mixed the original of this before? If not, I'll be interested to hear your thoughts. It used to be my favourite juice, particularly when steeped for six months or more, but Inw absolutely killed it when they reformulated Biscuit. For me, it went from a deliciously creamy and nuanced vape to a harsh texture with a pronounced almost burnt off-note. Truly horrible. JF Biscuit works a bit better but still doesn't get close to the original.


1st and only time I mixed this @RichJB was in February. It was part of my i hate sugar cookie v1 discovery. Mixed this now because I got suggested v2. When was it reformulated, if rather present my Inw biscuit was bought in Feb?


----------



## RichJB (3/7/18)

You will have new Inw Biscuit, it was reformulated last year sometime.


----------



## Steyn777 (3/7/18)

Well what a let down. Again. No other Cannoli struck your fancy yet?


----------



## RichJB (3/7/18)

Unfortunately the other top Cannoli recipe from the DIYorDie World Mixers Comp, Goldfish's, also uses Inw Biscuit. Tootall did a decent Lemon Meringue Cannoli but that, too, uses Inw Biscuit. However, it's less of a key ingredient so isn't borked as badly as tranceinate's original and Goldfish's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (3/7/18)

So my supplies came from BLCK vapour this afternoon. 

So i will be mixing up the following

GROOT - Kzor
ZEWB - http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2047867/ZEWB (ZOOB) leaked original recipe
Pebble cream bronuts - https://diyordievaping.com/2017/01/14/pebble-cream-bronuts/
RY4 Ice Cream
Wicks Bubblegum (Will post recipes of what i come up with) 
XXX Musk (Will post recipes of what i come up with)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (3/7/18)

So had a good mixing session tonight, made 60ml Zewb and smells like the original. 

Made 2x 30ml pebble bronuts and vaping on one tank shake and vape and right off the bat its supurb!!! Very similar to zoob, might even be better but steeping will tell. But it is seriously good for something shaked and vaped! So will only get better. 

Made a musk candy and a wicks bubblegum but havent tried yet. 

Keen to try the Groot after this tank to see and the also can compare after a week or two steep. Must say it smells pretty spot on to Grapelicious by paulies i think...

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (5/7/18)

don't hate on me for the 3% the only way i taste strawberry 
strawberry yogurt
cap greamy yogurt 5%
cap sweet strawberry 4%
tfa strawberry ripe 4%
fa meringue 0.5
fa caremal 0.5%
cap super sweet 3%

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (5/7/18)

While in mozi I had one of these now I want to attempt it in juice form:


First attempt:
Fa Apple pie 0.5%
Inw biscuit 1%
Fa custard premium 3%
Inw custard 2%
Cap vanilla wipped cream 1%
Inw crème brulee 1.5%
Of the shake the crust is too prominent hopefully this will settle after a few days but considering cutting inw biscuit to 0.5%

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (7/7/18)

Tasted a caramel cereal vape last night kind of interested in it the caramel was like fudge or toffee kind of wondering if someone can point me in a direction of a good caramel I have tfa caramel original, fa caramel and tfa Dulce De leche none of them gets me to that true caramel taste.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dolfie (9/7/18)

Was reading on another Forum they use Frosting as a enhancer in there recipes. Anybody here have played around with this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/7/18)

Dolfie said:


> Was reading on another Forum they use Frosting as a enhancer in there recipes. Anybody here have played around with this.



Frosting is a fantastic ingredient which I have used a number of times. I would not classify it as an enhancer - it is a sweet vanilla cake frosting and could be used as a sweetener perhaps. Combined with LA CCI, it is a superb frosting. Try out some of these to see its full potential:

Cake pop, Pounded, A Better World, Blond and CheebaSteeba's Cream Stone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/7/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Frosting is a fantastic ingredient which I have used a number of times. I would not classify it as an enhancer - it is a sweet vanilla cake frosting and could be used as a sweetener perhaps. Combined with LA CCI, it is a superb frosting. Try out some of these to see its full potential:
> 
> Cake pop, Pounded, A Better World, Blond and CheebaSteeba's Cream Stone


Rule1x1, rule1x3, rule 1x1, rule 1x1, rule 1x1, going to be a long day and a loooonnnngggg month.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (9/7/18)

StompieZA said:


> So my supplies came from BLCK vapour this afternoon.
> 
> So i will be mixing up the following
> 
> ...



Ok so thought id give an update after a week steep.

Both ZEWB and Pebble Cream Bronuts are amazing juices and both keep getting better and better. Zoob tastes 90% like the comercial one and its awesome. think some slight tweaking on or just a slight increase in Fruit circles %, perhaps 4%. I would also take down the sweetner to 1% cause this its very sweet but i love it! 

Pebble Cream Bronuts IMO is better although both is super good, i prefer this over zewb but its also on the sweet side. Its an authentic ZOO biscuit but its on a soft fresh doughnut. On inhale you get the vanilla biscuitty taste and on exhale get the frosting type lemony icing ontop of the biscuit. 

I never made the RY4 Icecream (Actually forgot) lol

Wicks Bubblegum - This quickly thrown together recipe came out tasting exactly like the original Wicks bubblegum without menthol. Its really good and im sure with slight tweaking can become a great ADV.

Recipe : 

Wicks (ZA) 4%
Bubblegum (CAP) 2%
Super Sweet (CAP) 0.5% 
Marshmallow (CAP) 1%

XXX Musk Candy - This needs a little bit of work but also was surprised at how authentic it came out. On inhale you get that chalky dry flavor as if you bite into the XXX candy. On Exhale you get the musk flavor. To me the musk flavor is a little muted and once you can get the musk shine through stronger then this will be a great vape. 

Recipe: 

Musk Candy (TFA) 5% 
Vanilla Shisha (INW) 1%
Sweet & Tart (TFA) 1.3%

Might change out the Vanilla Shisha to something else. 

KZOR - Groot Grape juice

This recipe after steeping a week has started to shine! It is a really good grape vape and my wife loves it. This is exactly what i was looking for. The juice is smooth, no harsh tastes or perfumery notes, its just great! It is good as a shake and vape but after a week its way better. I think after another week this juice will be epic! 

Cheers Guys!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (12/7/18)

Had a chilled mixing session. Seeing that i vaped through the 2x30ml pebble cream bronuts/zoob i made and its epic so made more. 

Made some beechees chappies, those orange/peech color ones u used to get, smells great. Made some more Zewb but added like 1% juicy lemon to see if it comes out more of a lemony cream. Will post recipes tomorrow cause im on my phone now. 

Made Frosteez flakes, excited to taste this recipe.









Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep (12/7/18)

Friep said:


> While in mozi I had one of these now I want to attempt it in juice form:
> View attachment 137828
> 
> First attempt:
> ...


Some feed back on this after 5days the crust mellowed out a bit. It's a great vape just needs some more Vanilla and egg and thickness so for v2 I am considering adding tfa vanillin 1% and tfa wipped cream 2% any suggestions on how to get that custard a bit thicker?
The inw crème brulee i added for a bit of thickness and to get that burned sugar ontop it's doing that job great but the thickness is missing

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/7/18)

Got some mixing done over the last 2 days, but it feels as if I am so far behind because I have not been able to do so for quite some time.
Did the following:
Morning Glory by @Rude Rudi - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-beverage-recipes.t25792/page-11#post-629003
Chilled Black Berries one shot - All day Vapes
Berries and Pistachio Ice Cream one shot - All Day Vapes
ADV RY4 one shot - All Day Vapes
Cardinal by @Fear - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes?sort_order=new&name_like=Cardinal
Pistachio RY4 U by Enyawreklaw -https://diyordievaping.com/2016/03/04/the-new-pistachio-ry4u-recipe/
Icee Grape by @Rude Rudi - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/page-16#post-672514
Paradise Plum and Paradise Fig, I think I saw the recipies mixed from @Rude Rudi , will have to find the links again. 
Some testers done as well:
Simply Tobacco by @savvas
DaVinci by @rogue zombie 
Fred Pear by unknown at this stage, will find it again
Cream PY4 by Ambedoo
RY4 Pistachio Vanilla by unknown at this stage, wil find again.
Flavorah Kentucky stand-alone 
Ice Dragon King by Leducksauce
Holy Nilla Rillo by Killacode
(Apologies, too tired to find all the links this time of the night)

Still sitting with a list as long as my arm of things that I want to mix and try. I really missed this, but at least discovered One Shots which has helped a lot, and I wil keep on trying them going forward. At this stage I’m sitting on so much juice it will take me a while to taste and finish it, but it’s going to be an adventure of note. Vape on !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/7/18)

Friep said:


> Some feed back on this after 5days the crust mellowed out a bit. It's a great vape just needs some more Vanilla and egg and thickness so for v2 I am considering adding tfa vanillin 1% and tfa wipped cream 2% any suggestions on how to get that custard a bit thicker?
> The inw crème brulee i added for a bit of thickness and to get that burned sugar ontop it's doing that job great but the thickness is missing



I grew up with these things. Love them and my folks always knew the best Portuguese deli's or coffee shops to get them.
I have no idea how to get the filo pastry type crust though.

You can also have a look at this Reddit thread for possible ideas.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (13/7/18)

rogue zombie said:


> I grew up with these things. Love them and my folks always knew the best Portuguese deli's or coffee shops to get them.
> I have no idea how to get the filo pastry type crust though.
> 
> You can also have a look at this Reddit thread for possible ideas.



The crust is definitely something that can make or break this recipe currently I am happy with the crust its light and flaky and buttery. But I will have to look into another crust for sustainability.
Might be imagining things but I really enjoy this vape and I don't enjoy custard vapes that much.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (13/7/18)

Friep said:


> The crust is definitely something that can make or break this recipe currently I am happy with the crust its light and flaky and buttery. But I will have to look into another crust for sustainability.
> Might be imagining things but I really enjoy this vape and I don't enjoy custard vapes that much.


Keep me up to date please, also looking for a good custard vape. I mixed something with tfa pie crust, but cant give an opinion yet. Maybe something to look at, or one of the other brands may have something similar or better or a combination of multiples. Enjoy the playing around.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wimmas (14/7/18)

All the people who mixed Pebble Cream Bronuts - I see positive comments here. I mixed it up about a year ago and it tasted like Sunlight Dishwashing liquid smells. It also tasted like Sunlight liquid smells.

Am I the only one who found it disgusting? Does it maybe require a millenium steep? Maybe just one of those things like some people dont't taste strawberry or taste pepper with TFA VBIC? Maybe I just hate lemon tasting juice? 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (15/7/18)

A big batch of my Peanut butter and banana ADV.



First production batch of Andre's mate after the initial tester proved it rather exceptional. Not an ADV but end of day treat. Really great stuff, thanks for sharing @Andre. I just had to bring the menthol down a bit.
Just mixed:


After a good shake:


Now for the 28 day wait....

And something I am working on:



Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (16/7/18)

Tonight's mix:
Portuguese custard tart v2:
Inw biscuit 1%
Fa Apple pie 0.5%
Fa custard premium 3%
Inw custard 2%
Inw crème brulee 1.5%
Cap vanilla wipped cream 1%
Tfa vanillin 1%
Cap vanilla custard v1 0.5%
Fa catalan cream 1%
Leaving this one for a few days let's see if it gets me closer.

Peach pie v2:
Fa whote peach 1.75%
Tfa straberry 2%
Inw biscuit 1%
Fa Apple pie 0.5%
Fa custard premium 2%
Fa fresh cream 1%
Fa liquid amber 1%

Single flavour tester:
Fa euphoria 2.5%
From the shake getting a light tobacco with something like menthol will leave it for a long time and see what happens.

Butterscotch cookie:
Fa caramel 3%
Fa butterscotch 3%
Cap sugar cookie 4%
Inw biscuit 1%
This was nice but will revisit the idea again.

Restock:
Awesome straberry
Tigers blood

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (16/7/18)

Wimmas said:


> All the people who mixed Pebble Cream Bronuts - I see positive comments here. I mixed it up about a year ago and it tasted like Sunlight Dishwashing liquid smells. It also tasted like Sunlight liquid smells.
> 
> Am I the only one who found it disgusting? Does it maybe require a millenium steep? Maybe just one of those things like some people dont't taste strawberry or taste pepper with TFA VBIC? Maybe I just hate lemon tasting juice?
> 
> Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk



Since mixing the Zewb and the pebble cream Bronuts, I have almost vaped 240ml in the last two weeks so its good. Everyone that have tried it from me has also given me only good feedback saying its really good. Maybe it is a thing like strawberry vapes which i battle with i dont know...lol

Shake and vape and a week to two weeks steep, both recipes have been great and just getting better. 

Try some Key lime pie concentrate and you will realize what vaping green sunlight liquid really tastes like LOL its bad!! Like super bad!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (17/7/18)

Last week i made a Frosteed Flakes/Frosteez juice from a recipe i got off http://e-liquid-recipes.com. The original recipe calls for Acetyl Pyrazine 5% (TPA) instead of Almond but Rule 1 was applied. I decided to change it out to Almond. 

Link to Original by Shroomalistic - 
*Frosted Flakes by Shroomy *
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/410262/Frosted Flakes by Shroomy 

From what i remember after tasting Frosteez about 2 years ago, its pretty close/similar. You get the cornflakes taste with the sweet coating and milky vibes. I will order some Acetyl Pyrazine 5% (TPA) to give it the correct nutty taste but this is a good juice and i will make more.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Slick (17/7/18)

StompieZA said:


> Last week i made a Frosteed Flakes/Frosteez juice from a recipe i got off http://e-liquid-recipes.com. The original recipe calls for Acetyl Pyrazine 5% (TPA) instead of Almond but Rule 1 was applied. I decided to change it out to Almond.
> 
> Link to Original by Shroomalistic -
> *Frosted Flakes by Shroomy *
> ...


I made this last year,remember it being very nice and sweet,only problem FW Cake(yellow) is a coil gunker,I think JF Cake (yellow) is the way to go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (17/7/18)

Slick said:


> I made this last year,remember it being very nice and sweet,only problem FW Cake(yellow) is a coil gunker,I think JF Cake (yellow) is the way to go



Oh....so that is why i have been rewicking weekly since making Zewb! LOL I will get some JF Cake and try it out. 

Thanks alot!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (17/7/18)

StompieZA said:


> Oh....so that is why i have been rewicking weekly since making Zewb! LOL I will get some JF Cake and try it out.
> 
> Thanks alot!


Which recipe you using to make Zewb?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SHiBBY (17/7/18)

First batch in over a year: 300ml of Unicorn Milk hmmmmm nom nom nom

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## StompieZA (17/7/18)

Slick said:


> Which recipe you using to make Zewb?



http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2047867/ZEWB (ZOOB) leaked original recipe

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1129277/Zoo Biscuits - ZEWB

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1903225/Zoo Biscuits 1:1 Clone - I made this one, The above link apparently is version 1 of zoob as per the comments by the creator of Milc it seems.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SHiBBY (17/7/18)

SHiBBY said:


> First batch in over a year: 300ml of Unicorn Milk hmmmmm nom nom nom



Tasting lekker on the first few drags, but then it becomes muted. I flipping hate it when that happens. I think that's why I stopped DIY'ing in 2016, but sadly I don't have the randelas to keep vaping retail juice at the rate it's going at the moment. I'll have to make it work.

Any ideas why flavour would become muted? I can't possibly add more concentrates. This juice already packs >10% of CAP

EDIT: I know it still needs to steep a lot, especially with the custard in there, but that would not explain why it is so great on the first few hits and then dead after that, like pure VG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (17/7/18)

@SHiBBY I have made Unicorns Milk before and other variations of it and i am one of the lucky few that has issues tasting strawberry 100% so to me it tastes muted or i dont get the strawberry kick. But after a week or two steep the cheesecake comes out great. 

I used to love making Strawberry cheesecake using NY Cheese Cake and Graham crust cheese cake, even though i didnt really taste much of the strawberry, i still have a 100Ml bottle i have been vaping on for couple months, think the 60ml that is left has been steeping/maturing for like 8 months if not more....i still dont get the strawberry...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY (17/7/18)

StompieZA said:


> @SHiBBY i am one of the lucky few that has issues tasting strawberry 100% so to me it tastes muted



That is the weirdest thing man, I've read it here and there regarding strawberry flavours. It tastes perfect in every way for the first few drags, but I have to keep the wicks super wet in order to maintain the flavour. The moment they dry out even slightly, the flavour disappears...  So in a RTA it's pretty tollie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/7/18)

I've been depleting my stock a bit and have been preoccupied with some recipe development and just had to get y mix on again!!! Had good fun with some nice new ingredients:

Frozen Orange Mall Treat - a nice mixed fruit smoothie, made with ice
Creme de Orange - a generous restock of one of my favourite juices of all time...
1-2-3 Ocean Water - a simple 3 ingredient stunner = Sprite + coconut-flavored syrup
Best Blue Raspberry - yummy Blue raspberry by Wayne. 2 ingredients, minus the sweetener...simple!
Cardinal - a 200ml restock as the 100ml doesn't last!!!!
Backwoods Lemonade - A simple berry lemonade
Va(Nilla Cupcake Custard) - a nice vanilla cupcake custard with a few twists...
Cucumber Melon Kiwi  - simple and refreshing summer vape by Emily
Papaya Yoghurt - using a base of a base from Vurve to create a delicious papaya yoghurt
Kiss My Peach - a nice and bright peach vape, made juicy with a touch of Cactus
Grape Pop - A grape sucker for the missus...
Lemon Custard - I have hight hope for this one - hope it delivers!
Strawb Guav - an odd combo, but it works!
Frosted Lemonade - putting LA Lemonade to work!
Lightning Bug - The Remix - another LA Lemonade recipe - using Cap Jelly candy! Very intriguing!
Icee Pear - Combined 3 pears here in the Icee range
Hawaiian Tiger's Blood - a different interpretation of this classic by ThirdWorldOrder
Butterface - A thick lavish creme anglaise swirled with dark butterscotch - what else can you ask for!
Pear Bacco - My own indulgence...
The Problem with Tobacco - Problem solved. Complex tobacco flavor with just 3 ingredients.
Yummy Classic - the best of the lot! "Definitely a Yummy Classic!! Here is my 3,2,1 creme brulee recipe with a little twist"

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Room Fogger (22/7/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> I've been depleting my stock a bit and have been preoccupied with some recipe development and just had to get y mix on again!!! Had good fun with some nice new ingredients:
> 
> Frozen Orange Mall Treat - a nice mixed fruit smoothie, made with ice
> Creme de Orange - a generous restock of one of my favourite juices of all time...
> ...


Some really nice ones in here I would like to try, come on weekend!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (23/7/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> I've been depleting my stock a bit and have been preoccupied with some recipe development and just had to get y mix on again!!! Had good fun with some nice new ingredients:
> 
> Frozen Orange Mall Treat - a nice mixed fruit smoothie, made with ice
> Creme de Orange - a generous restock of one of my favourite juices of all time...
> ...



Wow, what an amazing list @Rude Rudi !

Not surprised that Srawberry and Guava go nicely together. In my usual VM Strawberry Menthol blend I tried adding a bit of Paulie's Guava juice and it worked very well. Now that is my staple for my Subtank Mini car vape. It adds a bit of a guava taste to the mix which I find very tasty

Regarding the Icee Pear, its interesting because I am loving the LIT Sidechick juice which is a Pear Litchi Ice. I thought I wouldnt like pear in a juice at all, but it surprised me hugely. Have that juice now running semi permanently in my Skyline and Billet Box. Am keen to explore pear.

And thanks for the Problem with Tobacco. Let me know if youve tasted it and how you find it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## yaasir (23/7/18)

Hello all.

So I’ve spent a good couple of hours preparing my ejuice. It actually took longer than expected… 5+ hours in fact. But very rewarding in the end.

Total juice mixed: 4.8L divided into different recipes, all chosen from the forum, some rated the best and some I just wanna try.

Thanks again. And happy vaping!!!!!!

Regards 
Yaasir

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (23/7/18)

Wow, you mixed up to 20 bottles of juices that you haven't tried yet? That's a leap of faith! Still, I suppose that if you want to get a good stock of juice that will steep properly before you can vape it all, mixing up nearly 5L at a time is a good way to go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## yaasir (23/7/18)

RichJB said:


> Wow, you mixed up to 20 bottles of juices that you haven't tried yet? That's a leap of faith! Still, I suppose that if you want to get a good stock of juice that will steep properly before you can vape it all, mixing up nearly 5L at a time is a good way to go.


Hahaha yeah I've mixed up litres of juice that I had to discard immediately coz it was unvapable! Trial and error I suppose. Saves time though to mix all at once but risky and can waste money if it turns out horrible. But... so far so good.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (23/7/18)

Thats amazing @yaasir !
Let us know how it goes and which ones you like the most

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY (24/7/18)

I saw a Cherry Cola flavour for the sale the other day and thought "Oooh, that could be nice!". Then I discovered it in my fridge and decided to try and make something of it. Searched ELR till I found a simple recipe containing it stating something like "great shake and vape juice".

I made it.

It tastes like Sweeto or Tang. Not what I expected at all. I wouldn't say unvapeable, but definitely not what I wanted. I'll save it for a very rainy day lol.

I've been experiencing some DIY frustration the past month. I made the UniMilk which is okay but still needs to steep a lot before it really becomes worthwhile, and outside of that I don't really have any sure-fire recipes that I know will taste great. This failed Cherry Cola just makes me more scared to try the next one.

I'm hoping to make that Steri Stumpie base that we've been chatting about, but then split the resulting base into 3 bottles and make a bubblegum, strawberry and banana and see how it goes. Hopefully it's amazing and I can add it to the very short list of proven recipes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (24/7/18)

vicTor said:


> what's the final on that Twakkie ?
> 
> you winning ?


@vicTor , I did not adjust or try any more on this recipe BUT @Tashy made some winner changes to it and I definitely think she has made something better than my V2 recipe! Here is what she came up with:
_TashoBacco_
4.5% - (FLV) Kentucky Blend
1% - (INW) AM4A
.25% - (FLV) Sweet Coconut
.20% - (FW) Caramel Cinnamon Roll

VG/PG @ 50/50 but 60/40 also works well

Nic: Over the last couple of weeks I realized something really important (to me) about Tobacco, and its ANY Tobacco needs a decent Nic content to have the FULL aspect of a Tobacco.
I have been vaping this recipe at 10mg and boy oh boy it has a kick of note! but more importantly changes a tobacco-like juice to a Full Tobacco juice. I will be mixing this up next with a 8mg Nic content, I think this is the perfect spot for my Siren 2 with a Tight draw!

She made me taste this juice before looking at the recipe, and I was massively impressed with what she made, It tasted alot like my V2 but so much more refined and full. I almost fell off my chair when I saw what the new additions to the recipe was, I would NEVER have tried to add either coconut or Caramel cinnamon roll into any of my tobaccos, but she pulled it off! Its definitely a TOBACCO recipe, there is no dessert feel to it and the additions does not change the profile to a dessert but instead adds to the Fuller tobacco profile.
I am also surprised at what a difference such small changes made to this recipe.

I personally think it needs a Minimum steep of 5 days and recommend a month for best results.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## vicTor (24/7/18)

Dietz said:


> @vicTor , I did not adjust or try any more on this recipe BUT @Tashy made some winner changes to it and I definitely think she has made something better than my V2 recipe! Here is what she came up with:
> _TashoBacco_
> 4.5% - (FLV) Kentucky Blend
> 1% - (INW) AM4A
> ...



awesome @Dietz thanks for this

well done @Tashy !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (24/7/18)

Dietz said:


> @vicTor , I did not adjust or try any more on this recipe BUT @Tashy made some winner changes to it and I definitely think she has made something better than my V2 recipe! Here is what she came up with:
> _TashoBacco_
> 4.5% - (FLV) Kentucky Blend
> 1% - (INW) AM4A
> ...


@Dietz all these kind words you must have been out very late, wouldn't flowers of been easier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dietz (24/7/18)

Bulldog said:


> @Dietz all these kind words you must have been out very late, wouldn't flowers of been easier.


You sounding a bit jealous there @Bulldog , dont stress I have not forgotten about you, words would not do so I sent one of These in the mail for you.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (24/7/18)

Dietz said:


> You sounding a bit jealous there @Bulldog , dont stress I have not forgotten about you, words would not do so I sent one of These in the mail for you.


Mmmm, almost as disappointing as when that hard of hearing genie misunderstood my wish and gave me a twelve inch pianist...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Willielieb (24/7/18)

Can someone please refer me to a strawberry lemonade ice like dinner lady's strawberry bikini? New to this mixing thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (28/7/18)

1-2-3 Ocean Water 
Soho @ 12% (One of @Tashy s favorites) 
Soho Time (Mixed to see how it works at 7% compared to the 12% above)
Restock and Remix of Doug's Awesome Sauce
Deez Vanilla Tobacco (New tobacco Im working on)
_Cream Soda_ Stumpi Remixed from This Base
_Strawberry_ Stumpi Remixed from This Base
_Peanut Butter_ stumpi Remixed from This Base

Then finished my Nic, So once I have more nic I still need to finish mixing Cardinal too

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (28/7/18)

Dietz said:


> 1-2-3 Ocean Water
> Soho @ 12% (One of @Tashy s favorites)
> Soho Time (Mixed to see how it works at 7% compared to the 12% above)
> Restock and Remix of Doug's Awesome Sauce
> ...


If you want to mix this weekend still, I can offer you an unopened 100ml Clyronic currently sitting in my freezer. Just send me a whatsapp/sms, I'm busy in the garden preparing for spring, so will need you to come fetch.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (28/7/18)

Raindance said:


> If you want to mix this weekend still, I can offer you an unopened 100ml Clyronic currently sitting in my freezer. Just send me a whatsapp/sms, I'm busy in the garden preparing for spring, so will need you to come fetch.
> 
> Regards


Tell me when you go. We can take over and have a brai there

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (28/7/18)

Dietz said:


> 1-2-3 Ocean Water
> Soho @ 12% (One of @Tashy s favorites)
> Soho Time (Mixed to see how it works at 7% compared to the 12% above)
> Restock and Remix of Doug's Awesome Sauce
> ...


That 123Ocean water is pretty great! One I am going to mix for sure. Thanks for letting me try it! Not overly citrus as I thought it would be.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (28/7/18)

Raindance said:


> If you want to mix this weekend still, I can offer you an unopened 100ml Clyronic currently sitting in my freezer. Just send me a whatsapp/sms, I'm busy in the garden preparing for spring, so will need you to come fetch.
> 
> Regards


Thanks @Raindance , Cardinal Also mixed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SHiBBY (28/7/18)

Took that Bubblegum Milk recipe today, ripped the bubblegum out and threw 8% CAP Sweet Strawberry in there along with the 0.5% WS-23 added previously. Hoping to get a nice strong strawberry steri stumpie out. I sent them all out to club UltraSonic for the evening after mixing. Hope they return with renewed friendships

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Humbolt (28/7/18)

Restocked some Frosteez 
Mixed up some Looped, CAP Fruit Circles from the DIY OR DIE flavour book, and some Tony's Revenge. All steeping quietly in the back of the cupboard.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777 (29/7/18)

Was a mixing filled Day!

5 Pawns Queenside
Rhodonite
Ella's Shortbread Biscuit
Sugar Rush
Frosted Flakes
Snowy Fuji
Custard King
Dinner Lady
Pebbles
Grack Juice
Watermelon Crack
Sadlads Toast Crunch
Apple Buttah
Boss Reserve Clone
Strawberry Shortcake Bar

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Was a mixing filled Day!
> 
> 5 Pawns Queenside
> Rhodonite
> ...



I recognize some of my favorites in there. We should do a call later today if you have time. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (29/7/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I recognize some of my favorites in there. We should do a call later today if you have time.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Definitely. Anything after 15:00 I am good, so if you're also available that time let's do it.
Btw, that strawberry shortcake bar you recommended now gets mixed in 200ml batches at a time, cant get enough of the stuff.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (29/7/18)

SHiBBY said:


> Took that Bubblegum Milk recipe today, ripped the bubblegum out and threw 8% CAP Sweet Strawberry in there along with the 0.5% WS-23 added previously. Hoping to get a nice strong strawberry steri stumpie out. I sent them all out to club UltraSonic for the evening after mixing. Hope they return with renewed friendships


Im interested to see what you think about it. 
@SHiBBY I also mixed a strawberry but its from Strawb Ripe, Sweet Strawb and Shisha strawb. Day after mixing its a bit light, but still good, i think that it needs a few days steep so the shisha strawb can develop a bit.

Also give the same recipe a go but replace the Bubblegum with 3.5% CLY Cream Soda, Its a great SnV but even better after a day steep!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bulldog (29/7/18)

Mini mixing session, 100ml of each, only had 240ml VG left.
Morning Moo Juice
LGBT
Vanilla Wafer Banana Pudding

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (29/7/18)

Bulldog said:


> Mini mixing session, 100ml of each, only had 240ml VG left.
> Morning Moo Juice
> LGBT
> Vanilla Wafer Banana Pudding


Id like to hear your thoughts on the LGBT, been wanting to mix that for a loong time!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (29/7/18)

*Stock:*
Dry Lemon - an every day vape for me.
Lemon Condensed Milk Fridge Tart - first bottle disappeared too quickly.

*To try:*
FLV Pink Lemonade - have tried a few pink lemonades, but none came close to Element's tangy and tart one. One more to try.
Pasito - a passion fruit soda. 
Viserion - an ice cold blueberry cream by Id10t. I have yet to find a blueberry juice I like - maybe this is the one.
Frosted Lemonade - we could call it a lemonade float. And I am stocked up on the original INW Lemon and Lemon Mix concentrates.
1-2-3 Ocean Water - a coconut Sprite.

*Work in progress:*
Gooseberry - first version
Granadilla - getting there

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Bulldog (29/7/18)

Dietz said:


> Id like to hear your thoughts on the LGBT, been wanting to mix that for a loong time!


Love it @Dietz definitely worth a try, it is in my daily rotation and my go to fruity vape.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (29/7/18)

Not quite DIY but custom adjustments to my usual juices

First up, my *"VM Strawberry Ice Blend"*. Start with 18mg VM Strawberry. Bring it down to about 12 with PGVG. Then add 23 drops of VM Menthol concentrate per 10ml bottle. Shake... and ready....

This juice gets vaped as is in the workhorse Lemo1. Also gets used in the SubTank Mini with some of Paulie's Guava.







Next up some adjustments to my *LIT Sidechick.* Start with 6mg. Upnic a bit using 36mg PG Nic to about 9mg. And add 15 drops VM Menthol concentrate per 10ml bottle. All good...

This juice is for the Skyline and BB.

Reactions: Like 7 | Useful 1


----------



## SHiBBY (29/7/18)

Dietz said:


> Im interested to see what you think about it.
> @SHiBBY I also mixed a strawberry but its from Strawb Ripe, Sweet Strawb and Shisha strawb. Day after mixing its a bit light, but still good, i think that it needs a few days steep so the shisha strawb can develop a bit.
> 
> Also give the same recipe a go but replace the Bubblegum with 3.5% CLY Cream Soda, Its a great SnV but even better after a day steep!!



Look, it's super tasty, but definitely not a strawberry steri stumpie. The reason for this is that the sweet strawb tastes more like an actual strawberry fruit than that artificial candy version required for the steri stumpie, and that's what I need for this. I'm not too familiar with shisha strawb, would you rate it as more artificial? I don't want to end up with another cherry cola, that't for sure. That's VG/PG I'll never get back lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/18)

Thick strawberry milkshake 
by Jazzy_girl
wow- shaked and vaped -this will be a hit if I can leave it alone long enough...
added a drizzle of condensed milk just to sweeten it up a bit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dolfie (29/7/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Thick strawberry milkshake
> by Jazzy_girl
> wow- shaked and vaped -this will be a hit if I can leave it alone long enough...
> added a drizzle of condensed milk just to sweeten it up a bit.


Where did you get VT Strawberry Milk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/18)

Dolfie said:


> Where did you get VT Strawberry Milk


SUBSTITUTED :
*Strawberry Milkshake RF*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (29/7/18)

SHiBBY said:


> Look, it's super tasty, but definitely not a strawberry steri stumpie. The reason for this is that the sweet strawb tastes more like an actual strawberry fruit than that artificial candy version required for the steri stumpie, and that's what I need for this. I'm not too familiar with shisha strawb, would you rate it as more artificial? I don't want to end up with another cherry cola, that't for sure. That's VG/PG I'll never get back lol


Its a very unique strawberry that is part of anything strawberry that I mix and develops very well with creams and desserts but it also works great to broaden a strawberry profile on a more fruity beverage type joose, to me like a syrupy roasted fresh strawberry minus the sweetner depending on what additives you use with it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KapteinSM (30/7/18)

Hey guys,

Question from a DIY noob here. I mixed up a batch of @Rude Rudi 's awesome Icee Grape last week and I'm really enjoying it.

I realized though that the juice keeps turning a very deep purple colour in the tank? Any cause for concern?

I used the exact concentrates and percentages in the recipe,

Pics below of the juice in the atty and in the dropper:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz (30/7/18)

KapteinSM said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Question from a DIY noob here. I mixed up a batch of @Rude Rudi 's awesome Icee Grape last week and I'm really enjoying it.
> 
> ...


I dont think there is a need for concern, ive noticed the same thing with most Grape jooses.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruben (30/7/18)

Dolfie said:


> 1. Watermelon Jelly Rancher (Ok)
> 2. Best Damn Pienk Lemonade (Good)
> This is the feedback I got from my Vape buddy. We normally share consentrates for new recipes rather spend R20 on someting and if it works then we each buy his own consentrate.


Would you share the pink lemonade recipe?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (30/7/18)

Best Damn Pink Lemonade by Vurve.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## franshorn (30/7/18)

KapteinSM said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Question from a DIY noob here. I mixed up a batch of @Rude Rudi 's awesome Icee Grape last week and I'm really enjoying it.
> 
> ...



I get the same in my Zeus. Looks quite cool. 

I think my next batch I'm going to leave out the cactus altogether. My first batch I dropped it to 0.5%, next batch its at 0.08%. 
Don't know if my thinking about dropping the % lower will reduce the overwhelming flavour of Cactus, or if I'm just overly sensitive to it, but to me it ruins the juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/7/18)

KapteinSM said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Question from a DIY noob here. I mixed up a batch of @Rude Rudi 's awesome Icee Grape last week and I'm really enjoying it.
> 
> ...



Nothing to worry about here. It happens. Although my current batch of INW Grape is clear, it does happen on occasion. My last batch of LA Wateremelon is pink, the previous batch was clear. 

Well, you have a good party trick there!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (30/7/18)

Dietz said:


> 1-2-3 Ocean Water
> Then finished my Nic, So once I have more nic I still need to finish mixing Cardinal too


Boy oh Boy!! Are these two winners! 
The Ocean water is such a great recipe, So simple but still maintains a mystery to it. and best of all is this can serve as a base to many great creations, Ive already used this base to make a Passion fruit Lime and lemonade for my Wife and its awesome! This type of recipe is what shows skill of a mixer to me.

and then Cardinal... Wow  I understand why people are raving about it, its flippen blerrie delicious!! I mixed a 30ml SnV sample and have a 100ml steeping, but that is most definitely not going to be enough!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## KapteinSM (30/7/18)

Awesome thanks @Dietz , @Rude Rudi and @franshorn 

It does look really cool actually and tastes great

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/7/18)

@Dietz , @Rude Rudi and @Dolfie and the other boffins-,[COLOR=#0059b3] guys , I want to brew a strawberry champagne juice , I don't have a clue where to start -[/COLOR]
*got TFA RIPE STRAWB*, TFA-CHAMPAGNE, VAPE MTN - STRAWBERRY, [B]RF[/B] [B]Strawberry Milkshake [don't think this will help-;-)][/B]
*and other odds and ends ...sweetners etc Any idea where to start , looking at 10ml nic ,70/30 ratio.*
*Kxk idea or brainwave ? *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (30/7/18)

This cbe double mango is awesome so here goes a first attempt at making it better:
Cbe double mango 4%
Cap sweet guava 3%
Inw cactus 0.5%
Tfa papaya 1%
Cap sweet mango 2%
Guava and cactus brings out the slight sour note hoping the sweet mango and papaya brings a bit of ripeness to the mix defndefini an enjoyable vape of the shake

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (30/7/18)

defndefini going to try this.

Need to get the CBE Double Mango. Hearing too many good things about it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Friep (30/7/18)

Adephi said:


> defndefini going to try this.
> 
> Need to get the CBE Double Mango. Hearing too many good things about it.



Definitely do. I gave up on mango this mango is great sweet and slightly sour wen you vape it you can almost imagine the fiberes getingg stuck in your teath

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Thick strawberry milkshake
> by Jazzy_girl
> wow- shaked and vaped -this will be a hit if I can leave it alone long enough...
> added a drizzle of condensed milk just to sweeten it up a bit.



Yay...This m/shake rox ! tried some this morning and the flav is fab -can imagine in 2 weeks time .

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SHiBBY (1/8/18)

Grabbed the winning Cannoli recipe from a competition DIYorDIE had and threw it together. Let's see how it turns out!  #excited #smellsamazing

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB (1/8/18)

If that's Simply Cannoli by tranceinate, it won't be that great. Inw Biscuit has been reformulated since that recipe was released, and it kills the recipe. It's a pity you never got to try the original. It was one of the best recipes ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (1/8/18)

Something weird but good:
Cbe double mango 2%
Tfa strawberry 2%
Inw shisha strawberry 2%
Tfa cheesecake graman crust 3%
Tfa bavarian cream 3% 
Tfa vanilla custard 2%
Fa Vienna cream 1% 
Of the shake the mango is nice and in the front letsl see how it goes tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (1/8/18)

Razzler
Blue Raspberry candy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SHiBBY (2/8/18)

RichJB said:


> If that's Simply Cannoli by tranceinate, it won't be that great. Inw Biscuit has been reformulated since that recipe was released, and it kills the recipe. It's a pity you never got to try the original. It was one of the best recipes ever.



I'm still waiting for my Nonna's Cake before I can make the Simply Cannoli one, but I tried I did a quick shake 'n vape of the winning recipe by Goldfish last night just to see how it is. The biscuit is pretty strong. I might pull it back a bit, throw in 1% cinnamon danish swirl and 0.5% super sweet and see if I can soften the blow a little. We shall see

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SHiBBY (3/8/18)

Threw Wicked Milk together today, but instead of 1.65% CLY Bubblegum I used 5% TFA Bubblegum. Obviously not the Wicks bubblegum taste intended for this recipe but still pretty tasty. Spent 2 hours in the electronic stirrer and 30min in the ultrasonic.

Also got my Nonna's Cake today for the other cannoli recipe, but ran out of Vanilla Custard :|

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SHiBBY (4/8/18)

Ooooh shiiieeet boys, I took that Wicked Milk recipe, pulled out the 5% Bubblegum I used in the previous brew and chucked in 5% Banana Cream instead. Hello there Banana Steri Stumpie!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (4/8/18)

SHiBBY said:


> Ooooh shiiieeet boys, I took that Wicked Milk recipe, pulled out the 5% Bubblegum I used in the previous brew and chucked in 5% Banana Cream instead. Hello there Banana Steri Stumpie!



I have tried both Banana Cream and OOO Banana Milkshake.
I am not convinced in either, however I will give it a week to steep. I went with 4%, will try upping a little

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SHiBBY (4/8/18)

Cornelius said:


> I have tried both Banana Cream and OOO Banana Milkshake.
> I am not convinced in either, however I will give it a week to steep. I went with 4%, will try upping a little



It all depends on what you're trying to achieve I guess. Steri stumpies traditionally have candied fruit flavours, i e. It should not taste like a ripe banana. You want that sweet artificial banana flavour which is what Im getting from this. I wish I knew what strawberry would give me the same though :|

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (6/8/18)

Twister Lolly - strawberry, lime and pineapple ice cream. Says Wikipedia: *Twister* is an ice cream lollipop on a stick, launched in 1982 and made by Unilever's Heart brand. It is pineapple ice cream and lime flavoured fruit ice on the outside and strawberry fruit ice on the inside and is shaped in a spiral.
SIHTSTRII,IFIWPSTPEO - I called it Red Touch. A slightly tart and bright strawberry juice says the creator.
Cardinal - to try, seeing all the positive reports on this tobacco juice here.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (6/8/18)

Andre said:


> Twister Lolly - strawberry, lime and pineapple ice cream. Says Wikipedia: *Twister* is an ice cream lollipop on a stick, launched in 1982 and made by Unilever's Heart brand. It is pineapple ice cream and lime flavoured fruit ice on the outside and strawberry fruit ice on the inside and is shaped in a spiral.
> SIHTSTRII,IFIWPSTPEO - I called it Red Touch. A slightly tart and bright strawberry juice says the creator.
> Cardinal - to try, seeing all the positive reports on this tobacco juice here.



Please let me know about that SIhtf..... one. I saw it, I'm curious, but my cart is already sitting on a ludicrous bill

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (6/8/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Please let me know about that SIhtf..... one. I saw it, I'm curious, but my cart is already sitting on a ludicrous bill


Shall do @rogue zombie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (6/8/18)

Dietz said:


> Razzler
> Blue Raspberry candy


Just some feedback, DO NOT MIX the RAZZLER...
I shall leave it at that

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## SHiBBY (6/8/18)

I ventured into dangerous waters this weekend and tried to do the second last steri-stumpie-but-not-quite flavour of chocolate using CAP Double Chocolate. Dark juice, smells and tastes chocolatey as expected. The catch is that while all the steri stumpie fruits are pretty synthetic, the chocolate should be bang-on which this is not. It's also synthetic. Vapeable, sure. But not my favourite. Last one will use some LOC Creme Soda and after that I'm handing in my chefs hat for a while and sticking to the tried and trusted recipes from the pro's

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (6/8/18)

Dietz said:


> Just some feedback, DO NOT MIX the RAZZLER...
> I shall leave it at that


Pray tell, why not?
Tell me more!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SarChasm (7/8/18)

Had a quick mixing session last night, 3 x 100ml's.
- 321 Creme Brulee, first time.
- Boston Creme Bronuts, first time.
- Looper clone, staple rotation.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Humbolt (7/8/18)

SarChasm said:


> - Looper clone, staple rotation.


Which looper clone recipe do you use?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SarChasm (7/8/18)

Humbolt said:


> Which looper clone recipe do you use?



I'm really fond of this one
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-breakfast-recipes.t26652/#post-518571
However I drop the marshmallow down to 2% and add 0.5% Cap SS.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (7/8/18)

SarChasm said:


> I'm really fond of this one
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-breakfast-recipes.t26652/#post-518571
> However I drop the marshmallow down to 2% and add 0.5% Cap SS.


Thanks, pal. Those Fruit Circle are a bit too lemony for me. 
I've got Looped going at the moment which isn't too bad. 
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/84967

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SarChasm (7/8/18)

Humbolt said:


> Thanks, pal. Those Fruit Circle are a bit too lemony for me.
> I've got Looped going at the moment which isn't too bad.
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/84967



Yeah, the first batch I mixed, I mixed the recipe verbatim. Lemon was hardcore.
Which led me to adding the 0.5% Cap SS, it seems to tame it.

Will try the one you linked when I place my next order.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Humbolt (7/8/18)

SarChasm said:


> Which led me to adding the 0.5% Cap SS, it seems to tame it.


Interesting, think I should give that a shot.
I also have this one going as well which is nearly an authentic Fruit Loops flavour
https://diyordievaping.com/2017/11/13/cap-sl-fruit-circles-recipe/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SarChasm (7/8/18)

Humbolt said:


> Interesting, think I should give that a shot.
> I also have this one going as well which is nearly an authentic Fruit Loops flavour
> https://diyordievaping.com/2017/11/13/cap-sl-fruit-circles-recipe/



Amazingly simple recipe, and as rule #1 goes, I have neither of those ingredients LOL 
Looks good, really tempted to try it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## wmrigney (7/8/18)

So I had my first ever diy experience mixing jungle red which I ordered from BLCK. Its been steeping since Saturday and this morning I thought I would try it this morning. Ma se hare its rough, its like vaping on vim or hth with a kick in the throat and chest to make me stop vaping for a good few hours. Maybe I mixed wrong, but I'm sure I followed the instructions correct. Was I maybe supposed to mix something else with it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dietz (7/8/18)

wmrigney said:


> So I had my first ever diy experience mixing jungle red which I ordered from BLCK. Its been steeping since Saturday and this morning I thought I would try it this morning. Ma se hare its rough, its like vaping on vim or hth with a kick in the throat and chest to make me stop vaping for a good few hours. Maybe I mixed wrong, but I'm sure I followed the instructions correct. Was I maybe supposed to mix something else with it?


Hahhahahah Wie se hare?


What nic strenth did you mix it at?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wmrigney (7/8/18)

3mg nic. I apologise if the hare comment is a bit offensive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SarChasm (7/8/18)

wmrigney said:


> 3mg nic. I apologise if the hare comment is a bit offensive.



Did you shake the nic well before use?
Did you heat bath after mixing?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (7/8/18)

wmrigney said:


> 3mg nic. I apologise if the hare comment is a bit offensive.


No not at all, I found your description funny.

Is it the 1st mix that you ever made? If it is, it might be the nic strenth. 
Many people here (including myself) find that a 1.5mg - 2mg nic mixed by DIY is quite stronger/harsher than a commercial 3mg

try a lower nix on your next mix, Id say if you are used to the 3mg Commercial juice nic, then start your DIY at 1mg -1.9mg

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## wmrigney (7/8/18)

@SarChasm yes I did shake and I did warm bath.

@Dietz I think you hit it on the head. The card that came with shows how much to throw in for 3mg nic strength.I gave it just a little extra thinking I would like just a little more than 3mg.Guess i got what I asked for plus change.The 2nd and 3rd puffs almost put my lights out this morning. I got some more flavours to try this morning. Will definitely try the amount you suggest or maybe I should just mix it the same. That way one 60ml should last a few months at least .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wmrigney (7/8/18)

What is the jungle red supposed to taste like?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (7/8/18)

wmrigney said:


> What is the jungle red supposed to taste like?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dietz (7/8/18)

wmrigney said:


> @SarChasm yes I did shake and I did warm bath.
> 
> @Dietz I think you hit it on the head. The card that came with shows how much to throw in for 3mg nic strength.I gave it just a little extra thinking I would like just a little more than 3mg.Guess i got what I asked for plus change.The 2nd and 3rd puffs almost put my lights out this morning. I got some more flavours to try this morning. Will definitely try the amount you suggest or maybe I should just mix it the same. That way one 60ml should last a few months at least .


 You mixing Nic without a Scale?! Even after mixing for a while, I know the level my Nic should be filled at, but I still Use the scale to confirm this. A scale just makes for more accurate and easier mixing.

Hehehhe based on your "_I gave it just a little extra..._" Comment, I am almost 100% sure its the nic thats killing it for you, Do yourself a favor and get a scale, this might just save you from future over or under flavoring and the same goes for nic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SarChasm (7/8/18)

wmrigney said:


> @SarChasm yes I did shake and I did warm bath.



Hmm, sometimes a warm bath can make the nic more volatile. I'd say let it sit for 3 - 7 days and taste it again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wmrigney (7/8/18)

Cool thanks guys. Ja I think I'll let it sit for a few days until I work up the guts to try it again. Next item to order will be the scale.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dietz (7/8/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Pray tell, why not?
> Tell me more!


@Vaporator00 Some notes on the Razzler here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (8/8/18)

So I took a screenshot of this recipe ages ago but for the life of me can’t remember the name or who concocted it. 

Any ideas?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (8/8/18)

Paul33 said:


> So I took a screenshot of this recipe ages ago but for the life of me can’t remember the name or who concocted it.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 141349




https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/6222

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (8/8/18)

I'd be interested to see if Inw Biscuit has killed Goldfish's Cannoli too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/8/18)

Adephi said:


> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/6222
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 141350


@Adephi you've just earned yourself:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/8/18)

RichJB said:


> I'd be interested to see if Inw Biscuit has killed Goldfish's Cannoli too.


Oh bugger. Forgot about that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (8/8/18)

It's only used at 0.6% in tranceinate's Simply Cannoli and it completely destroyed the recipe. So I'm not hopeful. Although maybe it'll still work in Goldfish's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (8/8/18)

RichJB said:


> I'd be interested to see if Inw Biscuit has killed Goldfish's Cannoli too.



I tried it a few months back and it was my first canolli mix. To be honest it didn't wow me at all. Half the bottle is still in the cupboard hoping to steep it better.

Maybe in a few months time I will try some of the other biscuit concentrates to see of it comes out better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/8/18)

Adephi said:


> I tried it a few months back and it was my first canolli mix. To be honest it didn't wow me at all. Half the bottle is still in the cupboard hoping to steep it better.
> 
> Maybe in a few months time I will try some of the other biscuit concentrates to see of it comes out better.


Not what I wanted to hear

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (8/8/18)

Paul33 said:


> Not what I wanted to hear



I have been thinking of just killing it with chocolate and/or strawberries just to liven it up a bit. Haven't got around to it yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (9/8/18)

Still trying to rippen cbe double mango up a bit.
Tfa papaya 2%
Cbe double mango 5%
Inw cactus 0.5%
Cap sweet mango 3%
More papaya than mango but still a good vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/8/18)

Friep said:


> Still trying to rippen cbe double mango up a bit.
> Tfa papaya 2%
> Cbe double mango 5%
> Inw cactus 0.5%
> ...


I also find tfa papaya very strong


----------



## Paul33 (9/8/18)

Friep said:


> Still trying to rippen cbe double mango up a bit.
> Tfa papaya 2%
> Cbe double mango 5%
> Inw cactus 0.5%
> ...


Looks good though. Gonna try it when I get some double mango in


----------



## Paul33 (9/8/18)

Adephi said:


> I have been thinking of just killing it with chocolate and/or strawberries just to liven it up a bit. Haven't got around to it yet.


I’m gonna mix the original and see. 

Maybe my tastebuds like it


----------



## Alex (9/8/18)

I popped into the new retail store of Blck Flavour in Boksburg today, and they very kindly offered to mix up 2 x "Rodeo One Shots" for 500ml awesomeness @18mg. They even forced me into having an espresso during the mixing process.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (9/8/18)

Alex said:


> I popped into the new retail store of Blck Flavour in Boksburg today, and they very kindly offered to mix up 2 x "Rodeo One Shots" for 500ml awesomeness @18mg. They even forced me into having an espresso during the mixing process.



That's awesome @Alex !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Humbolt (9/8/18)

Alex said:


> I popped into the new retail store of Blck Flavour in Boksburg today, and they very kindly offered to mix up 2 x "Rodeo One Shots" for 500ml awesomeness @18mg. They even forced me into having an espresso during the mixing process.


pics or it didn't happen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/8/18)

Head to head custard battle... Wayne vs Folkart. Let’s see who is victorious!

Assassin (Killer Kustard Remix) - a remix of Killer Kustard by Folkart - l love Folkart’s simplistic approach to mixing and the way he can coax maximum flavour out of some flavours by toning it down and pairing it with other supporting pillars. This one is no different..
Kings Custard - Wayne finally released this recipe, currently available as a one-shot around the glove. This is more complex compared to Assassin but some restraint shown here....

I’ll report back in 2 weeks!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/8/18)

Little mix session of some staples and finally got around to mixing some Strawvana 

Strawvana
Dinner lady 
Baked pear was this one (can’t remember the original name)
Strawberry jam monster

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Dolfie (9/8/18)

Finally restock on Inw Custard and made a few ones on my to do list.
1. HOLY HOLY CUSTARD 
2. MORNING GLORY
3. Butterscotch Nice Cream
4. Creme de Orange with 3% Inw Custard. 
Have tried some of my own creations and all I can say is wow it taste kak. Rather stick to fishing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 9


----------



## Dietz (9/8/18)

Last weeks mixes:
Fookibery and Moo Meadows by MrBurgundy

And Todays Mixes:
Restock - Passion fruit Twist (inspired by this Mix, all credit to ID10-T)
new - Raspberry Twist (inspired by this Mix, all credit to ID10-T)
new - Molinberry Shock @ 6% (Plus .25% Super Sweet and .25% Cream fresh)
new - Molinberry Red Fruit @ 6% (Plus .25% Super Sweet and .25% Cream fresh)
Restock - My own Vanilla Tobacco

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre (10/8/18)

Dietz said:


> Last weeks mixes:
> Fookibery and Moo Meadows by MrBurgundy
> 
> And Todays Mixes:
> ...


Please post your twist recipes @Dietz.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (10/8/18)

I am seriously digging Silky's French Toast atm. When I reviewed it on the podcast, I was mystified by how little body it had. It's still far from being a thick and solid vape but it has developed a bit of body during a longer steep. But what it lacks in body, it makes up for in flavour. I was worried about how I was going to use up my RF French Toast SC but I will easily kill the bottle making just this recipe over and over. It is seriously delicious. 

It's maybe not true to profile as it's too sweet for a French Toast. But there's no sweetener in it so it's a 'natural' type of sweetness and all the better for it. I think of it more as a generic sweet bakery, which is right in my wheelhouse.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Vilaishima (11/8/18)

Felt like a menthol vape and thought I throw some ingredients together from what I have. I am pleased to say that it turned out great!
Quite a punchy menthol but very soothing with a remarkable likeness to Mint Tic Tac.

1% FA Arctic Winter
4% CAP Cool Mint
2% Ethyl Maltol
1% CAP Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
1% TPA Vanilla Swirl
91% VG

Mixed up 10ml as a tester but promptly finished that so I will be making a larger batch tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/18)

I would like to know if I buy nic in quantity and and store in fridge or cool dark place for how long will it stay useable ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/8/18)

ARYANTO said:


> I would like to know if I buy nic in quantity and and store in fridge or cool dark place for how long will it stay useable ?


Most of us store it in the freezer. If in PG, at least 2 years imho.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/18)

Andre said:


> Most of us store it in the freezer. If in PG, at least 2 years imho.


thanx Andre 
I seriously want to stock up and not stress to buy 1oo mls every month , it happened a few times that I ''thought'' there is 40 mls left 
and start mix like mad only to realize this ''caramelized orange'' is going to be nic free till I go online shopping ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (12/8/18)

Todays Mixes:
Restock - 100ml Cardinal @ 6mg
New - Naked Brainfreeze remix from this and this recipe
New - Best damn Pink lemonade with some additions to the strawberry profile
New - Blackcurrent Twist/Soda (still working on this name and recipe)
New - Blackcurrent Awesome sauce based on this recipe
New - Deez Too Melonz (remix of my original recipe)

Feedback on two of my last mixes:
These are both crap, really crap in my opinion. they taste similar and both have mainly a strong licorice thing going on and that's what I don't like. Not much to say other than its licorice and the other is a cool or menthol licorice.

_Molinberry Shock @ 6% (Plus .25% Super Sweet and .25% Cream fresh)
Molinberry Red Fruit @ 6% (Plus .25% Super Sweet and .25% Cream fresh)_

With that said, If _YOU_ like licorice you might like this.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (13/8/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Dietz (13/8/18)

Andre said:


>


Wow, Is it my eyes that are failing or how did you get that color on the Tigers Blood? ive never seen that before? Looks Like the Musk Karp Dip  ITs definately the Most interesting looking bottle of juice Ive seen!


Oooh and Im very quite eager to hear your thoughts on that 2nd bottle!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (13/8/18)

Dietz said:


> Wow, Is it my eyes that are failing or how did you get that color on the Tigers Blood? ive never seen that before? Looks Like the Musk Karp Dip  ITs definately the Most interesting looking bottle of juice Ive seen!
> 
> 
> Oooh and Im very quite eager to hear your thoughts on that 2nd bottle!


That is how a tiger's blood looks like!. 
No, colour of LA Watermelon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Jos (14/8/18)

Ginger Lemongrass Lemonade sounds interesting

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (14/8/18)

Jos said:


> Ginger Lemongrass Lemonade sounds interesting


Had this recipe for the longest time, but LA Lemonade was not available locally. For once I forgot to include the link when I copied it and have not being able to find the original again, but here is the recipe if you are interested. I used WS-23 (20%), aka Black Ice, at 0.25% in place of Koolada.

A refreshing asian style lemonade..
*Ginger & Lemongrass Lemonade*
LA Lemonade- 6%
FW Ginger- 1%
FLV Lemongrass- 2%
INW Lemon Mix- 0.5%
CAP Jelly Candy- 2%
FA Meringue- 1.6%
TFA Koolada- 5 drops per 10ml

_Notes:_
*LA Lemonade-* Although i prefer LA Lemonade, i use FW Natural Lemonade more often as it's not as easily overpowered and less fade. But in this recipe it works well and stays in the forefront, a good homemade style lemonade.

*FW Ginger-* To me this is a more natural tasting ginger, similar to a minced ginger you might buy at the supermarket. Decently strong concentrate that works well here at a lower percentage.

*FLV Lemongrass/INW Lemon mix-* Reasonably accurate lemongrass flavor and the floral/herbal notes are good at this percentage. A touch of lemon mix adds to the natural lemon juice element without having to take the lemongrass to a weird place.

*CAP Jelly Candy-* Used to add some body to the lemonade, also adds some syrup like wetness.

*TFA Koolada/FA Meringue-* One of my favorite combos, together adds an icy cool feel to this recipe.

Recommend letting this sit for 3-4 days, the lemongrass and ginger need a little time to settle. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## SHiBBY (15/8/18)

Mixed up the second cannoli recipe on Friday (Simple Cannoli) and it's not bad either. Bit of a toss-up between the two. The previous one I made was the competition winner, but this one smells and tastes amazing. Thinking a spoonful of VBIC and hint of Cinnamon and it's good to go!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SHiBBY (16/8/18)

SHiBBY said:


> Mixed up the second cannoli recipe on Friday (Simple Cannoli) and it's not bad either. Bit of a toss-up between the two. The previous one I made was the competition winner, but this one smells and tastes amazing. Thinking a spoonful of VBIC and hint of Cinnamon and it's good to go!



Bleh, cancel that Houston. I can't stand this taste after half a squonk bottle. Free juice anyone?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/8/18)

SHiBBY said:


> Bleh, cancel that Houston. I can't stand this taste after half a squonk bottle. Free juice anyone?



From my personal experience, simply Canolli needs no less than 1 month, but preferably 1.5-2 months steeping. It became vapeable to me only then 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## SHiBBY (16/8/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> From my personal experience, simply Canolli needs no less than 1 month, but preferably 1.5-2 months steeping. It became vapeable to me only then



This INW Biscuit needs to be dropped down to like 0.1%. It's waaaay too overwhelming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (16/8/18)

Andre said:


> That is how a tiger's blood looks like!.
> No, colour of LA Watermelon.



@Andre I'll be interested to hear your thoughts on Tiger's Blood. After the hype around LA Watermelon, I made a basic watermelon candy and I just don't like the flavour. I find it dusty and floral, but apparently I'm in the minority.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (16/8/18)

Patrick said:


> @Andre I'll be interested to hear your thoughts on Tiger's Blood. After the hype around LA Watermelon, I made a basic watermelon candy and I just don't like the flavour. I find it dusty and floral, but apparently I'm in the minority.


@Patrick I thought it was quite funny to see your post as about 15 minutes before you posted this I was having a vape outside and thinking about how good this watermelon is that I am currently vaping.

I have tried a few and find a very artificial taste to them all. I have not tried the LA Watermelon as it was hard to find, but have made a recipe that I am very happy with here using PUR Watermelon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Patrick (16/8/18)

Dietz said:


> @Patrick I thought it was quite funny to see your post as about 15 minutes before you posted this I was having a vape outside and thinking about how good this watermelon is that I am currently vaping.
> 
> I have tried a few and find a very artificial taste to them all. I have not tried the LA Watermelon as it was hard to find, but have made a recipe that I am very happy with here using PUR Watermelon.



Yup, PUR is my go-to watermelon as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (16/8/18)

Patrick said:


> @Andre I'll be interested to hear your thoughts on Tiger's Blood. After the hype around LA Watermelon, I made a basic watermelon candy and I just don't like the flavour. I find it dusty and floral, but apparently I'm in the minority.


Shall do. Waited so long for LA Watermelon it probably is old hat by now. Will be difficult to beat PUR Watermelon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/8/18)

For the *Cannoli* fans I found this all FA recipe on Vaping Underground, which the peeps there seem to like.

All Flavour Art:

Bavarian Cream 2%
Cookie 1%
Custard Premium 0.5%
Meringue 1.5%
New York Cheesecake 2%
Zeppola 1.5%

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## JB1987 (17/8/18)

If anyone is looking for a good Blueberry Jam Monster clone, give this one a go:

Blueberry Jam Monster

I've mixed a few recipes that all used RF Blueberry Jam on Toast and none of them were really close. I was sceptical about this one but gave it a go anyway and I was really surprised by the outcome. It really is excellent and super close to the original. Only edit I made was to half the Super Sweet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## Dietz (17/8/18)

Some of this week and Tonight's mixes
Cereally Easy Pebbles 
D Cream
KRUCIAL PULSAR CLONE
FINALLY got around to making Doug's Awesome Sauce - _Blueberry Mix _
FW Blueberry [Blue Yogi]

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO (18/8/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Yay...This m/shake rox ! tried some this morning and the flav is fab -can imagine in 2 weeks time .


Well dear fellow concotionists, feedback:
1]the strawb milkshake really worked well and the taste only improved with nearly 3 week steep, love it !
2]made the cream soda float without the marshmallow [replaced with tfa cotton candy ] and added a dash of sweetner -still steeping but taste divine.https://www.99juices.com/recipes/3645/
3]and the final mixup , a strawberry champagne that smells very good but it needs time for the champagne to develop more .http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/828803/Strawberry Champagne
This weekend -going to try a cherry cola float [marshmallow acquired] and a RY4 vanilla mix - need to go recipe hunting...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (18/8/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Well dear fellow concotionists, feedback:
> 1]the strawb milkshake really worked well and the taste only improved with nearly 3 week steep, love it !
> 2]made the cream soda float without the marshmallow [replaced with tfa cotton candy ] and added a dash of sweetner -still steeping but taste divine.
> 3]and the final mixup , a strawberry champagne that smells very good but it needs time for the champagne to develop more .
> This weekend -going to try a cherry cola float [marshmallow acquired] and a RY4 vanilla mix - need to go recipe hunting...



hi for the RY4 Vanilla, search the Forum for "Paul's RY4"

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor (18/8/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Well dear fellow concotionists, feedback:
> 1]the strawb milkshake really worked well and the taste only improved with nearly 3 week steep, love it !
> 2]made the cream soda float without the marshmallow [replaced with tfa cotton candy ] and added a dash of sweetner -still steeping but taste divine.
> 3]and the final mixup , a strawberry champagne that smells very good but it needs time for the champagne to develop more .
> This weekend -going to try a cherry cola float [marshmallow acquired] and a RY4 vanilla mix - need to go recipe hunting...



Paul's is basically:

RY4 Double (TFA) - 5%
VBIC (TFA) - 2%

30 day steep

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/8/18)

vicTor said:


> 30 day steep


Your favorite I know

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/8/18)

vicTor said:


> Paul's is basically:
> 
> RY4 Double (TFA) - 5%
> VBIC (TFA) - 2%
> ...


Thank you good Sir , will def give it a try and ''forget'' about it for a month 
Glad I bought a 20ml vbic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/8/18)

Guys , Dad used to smoke pipe and he used Borkum riff cherry and Rum and maple - is there any recipes out there for these aromas ? update:
@Andre & @GregF found your rum and maple ''journey'' that is now on the mix list = thank you .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (18/8/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Guys , Dad used to smoke pipe and he used Borkum riff cherry and Rum and maple - is there any recipes out there for these aromas ? update:
> @Andre & @GregF found your rum and maple ''journey'' that is now on the mix list = thank you .


Closest I could get to Borkum Riff Cherry is here. @GregF's Rum and Maple is great. In the same tradition is Mr Hardwick's One Shot called Rodeo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/8/18)

Andre said:


> Closest I could get to Borkum Riff Cherry is here. @GregF's Rum and Maple is great. In the same tradition is Mr Hardwick's One Shot called Rodeo.


Thanx Andre - you are a great help on my mixing escapades !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (18/8/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Thank you good Sir , will def give it a try and ''forget'' about it for a month
> Glad I bought a 20ml vbic!


Paul’s Ry4

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor (18/8/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Thank you good Sir , will def give it a try and ''forget'' about it for a month
> Glad I bought a 20ml vbic!



thank @Paul33 enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/8/18)

Paul33 said:


> Your favorite I know


PAUL thanx for the recipe !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (18/8/18)

ARYANTO said:


> PAUL thanx for the recipe !


Anytime @ARYANTO 

You’re on the right forum for info. Everyone is always happy to share. 

Just ask and you’ll get so much input!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (18/8/18)

Hulk Smash, "An angry green beast. Lemon and lime with some pear and cactus, wrapped in anise and cooling, fresh and yummy.". For lack of INW Anise I used FA Anise at 1.0 %.

My second version of Gooseberry. Having now tested the basic taste of NF Gooseberry, I have not much hope of rescuing it, but shall give it this one more try.

With all the good reports on FSA/CBE Double Mango, giving it a try. First like @Dog666 suggested here (without the Super Sweet) and then as a mango punch, adding some lemon, lime and a touch of ginger. If the juice translates like the Double Mango smells it is going to be a winner.

Dragon Lady. Tootall's recipe. He calls it "...a delicious simple bright fruit mix.".

Trying VT Arabica Coffee at 3.0% with 1.0 % of VT Coffee Milk Froth. Best smelling coffee concentrate ever.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Paul33 (18/8/18)

Andre said:


> VT Coffee Milk Froth. Best smelling coffee concentrate ever.



But does it taste as good as it smells?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (18/8/18)

Andre said:


> With all the good reports on FSA/CBE Double Mango, giving it a try. First like @Dog666 suggested here (without the Super Sweet) and then as a mango punch, adding some lemon, lime and a touch of ginger. If the juice translates like the Double Mango smells it is going to be a winner



I used it in Mango Crack. And it does do the smell justice

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (18/8/18)

Adephi said:


> I used it in Mango Crack. And it does do the smell justice


Ah, good to hear. At what percentage? In the place of CAP Sweet Mango I presume.


----------



## Paul33 (18/8/18)

Anyone that’s mixed “strawvana” from Mike please let me know steep time?


----------



## Andre (18/8/18)

Paul33 said:


> But does it taste as good as it smells?


Shall let you know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (18/8/18)

Andre said:


> Ah, good to hear. At what percentage? In the place of CAP Sweet Mango I presume



I find it good enough at 5% in mixes.

I also mixed some in with Icee Lychee. Will try it in tomorrow or so.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/8/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Thank you good Sir , will def give it a try and ''forget'' about it for a month
> Glad I bought a 20ml vbic!


Locked and loaded , mixed it and it smells GREAT.....now for the long wait

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/8/18)

Finally got around to mixing Gods Milk. Can’t believe I’ve never done it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (20/8/18)

Dietz said:


> Some of this week and Tonight's mixes
> Cereally Easy Pebbles
> D Cream
> KRUCIAL PULSAR CLONE
> ...


Calling @MrDeedz !!! Dude mix the Pulsar Clone... You can thank me later!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dietz (20/8/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Indeed, the LGBT is superb - I still have it in my rotation.
> If you like fruity vapes, then you HAVE to make Doug's Awesome Sauce as well as the reboot = Doug's Awesome Sauce - Blueberry mix


@Rude Rudi I finally got around to mixing the Blueberry mix, WOW Man!!! Its a definite Winner and part of my permanent rotation!!! I want to kick my own butt for not mixing it up sooner!!
Shot for the recommendation!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/8/18)

Dietz said:


> @Rude Rudi I finally got around to mixing the Blueberry mix, WOW Man!!! Its a definite Winner and part of my permanent rotation!!! I want to kick my own butt for not mixing it up sooner!!
> Shot for the recommendation!!!




Yes, it’s a keeper!! Glad you like it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (20/8/18)

Dietz said:


> Calling @MrDeedz !!! Dude mix the Pulsar Clone... You can thank me later!!


havent mixed in almost 2 months, thanks bru will add the items onto shopping list for this wknd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (20/8/18)

MrDeedz said:


> havent mixed in almost 2 months, thanks bru will add the items onto shopping list for this wknd


You will start DIYing again. This is the recipe I would have recommended to you a while back when you where looking for something good! But only found it now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (20/8/18)

Dietz said:


> You will start DIYing again. This is the recipe I would have recommended to you a while back when you where looking for something good! But only found it now


Are we going to be allowed to sample some of these potions you are so prolifically conjuring up of late? Cape Town Vape Con is coming up this weekend... Just saying...

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (20/8/18)

Raindance said:


> Are we going to be allowed to sample some of these potions you are so prolifically conjuring up of late? Cape Town Vape Con is coming up this weekend... Just saying...
> 
> Regards


 Most Definitely!! Ill have them all for you to try! Then we can all send some vape-signals to the Peeps up in GP!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (21/8/18)

Mixed up the following last night

Birthday Cake - Subbed INW Biscuit for Craham Crust
Cereal Marshmallow Strawberry Milk - Subbed the Strawberry ripe with Strawberry RF eventhough i have Ripe, i feel Strawberry RF is better.
*Chocolate Milk* - I subbed JH Milk Chocolate with CAP Double Chocolate cause its all i had
P.O.M.D - Made this but was a custom remix, I did not used the cantalope or the Passionfruit cause of rule one but changed the cantalope to Strawberry RF. Smells great, will see how it tastes.

*Blue Milkshake* - Used Wicks as this smells just like what a bubblegum steristumpi smells like to me. Left out the Malted Milk cause Rule 1.




DIY or DIE - My Custard - I made this recipe but i changed the popcorn to Almond FA

While mixing, i bumped a full 10ml of bavarian cream on the floor....kitchen now smells fantastic but i could not continue making other recipes i wanted to cause they all use Meringue which i ran out of last night and also Bavarian cream. so i need to order so that i can make the other 7 or so recipes

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Dietz (21/8/18)

StompieZA said:


> Mixed up the following last night
> 
> Birthday Cake - Subbed INW Biscuit for Craham Crust
> Cereal Marshmallow Strawberry Milk - Subbed the Strawberry ripe with Strawberry RF eventhough i have Ripe, i feel Strawberry RF is better.
> ...


It sounds like you had some challenges with this mixing session  
Im interested to hear your thoughts on the outcome of these recipes that you ended up Subbing due to Rule #1

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (21/8/18)

Dietz said:


> It sounds like you had some challenges with this mixing session
> Im interested to hear your thoughts on the outcome of these recipes that you ended up Subbing due to Rule #1



Quite the nightmare hahaha
Ill give feedback once steeped for a week but would like to get the rule 1 concentrates maybe at vapecon or will order next week and then make another batch without subbing. 

I know CAP Double Chocolate isnt the best out there so im a little skeptical of the Chocolate Milk...but if it doesnt work i will get JF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (21/8/18)

StompieZA said:


> Quite the nightmare hahaha
> Ill give feedback once steeped for a week but would like to get the rule 1 concentrates maybe at vapecon or will order next week and then make another batch without subbing.
> 
> I know CAP Double Chocolate isnt the best out there so im a little skeptical of the Chocolate Milk...but if it doesnt work i will get JF


Keep an eye out for our show, We have just started (1st episode should be out by Wednesday) a new section where we discuss staple concentrates as well as viable Subs... You know, for when Rule #1 rocks up

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (21/8/18)

Some Fantasi Mix Mango Grape 3mg and Alfonso Mango 3mg...
OMG my new Favourite E-Juice...
HAd this for months on the shelf....
Damn silly me!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (21/8/18)

Dietz said:


> Keep an eye out for our show, We have just started (1st episode should be out by Wednesday) a new section where we discuss staple concentrates as well as viable Subs... You know, for when Rule #1 rocks up



Will keep my eyes peeled for this episode, Thanks @Dietz

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SHiBBY (21/8/18)

Took the Unicorn Milk (Strawberry Custard) recipe yesterday, sans CAP Sweet Strawberry which I substituted for TFM Pineapple. Since it's got like 2% CAP Vanilla Custard V1 I won't REALLY know if it's any good before the 3 week steep comes to an end, but I suspect it's going to be nomnomnom. Until then I've got a Litchi Milk (WTF?) and Chocolate Milk to keep me company

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nadz1972 (21/8/18)

That chocolate and litchi sounds so good!

My taste buds feel like they suffered from overexposure to desert sand. I'm going to try mixing chocolate and litchi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (21/8/18)

The link to the chocolate milkshake FYI @StompieZA 
I also have this in my rotation.
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/19100#chocolate_milkshakes_revised_by_enyawreklaw

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (21/8/18)

Bulldog said:


> The link to the chocolate milkshake FYI @StompieZA
> I also have this in my rotation.
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/19100#chocolate_milkshakes_revised_by_enyawreklaw



Awesome thats the exact one yeah!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zandernwn (23/8/18)

I have had very little time to mix for pleasure, but tonight I have finally gotten around to testing and mixing some bacco profiles using a coconut, vanilla bean, arabica and rum & maple NETs is have been nurturing over the last 6 weeks.... now we wait some more

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (27/8/18)

Paul33 said:


> But does it taste as good as it smells?


Yes it does! Real campfire coffee if that is your taste. For me VT Arabica Coffee is as good as MF Coffee, at a fraction of the price. Stronger filter coffee taste than MF.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (27/8/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Please let me know about that SIhtf..... one. I saw it, I'm curious, but my cart is already sitting on a ludicrous bill


Just like matthewkocanda says - a tart and bright strawberry. Maybe too tart for some, but perfect for my taste. Nothing spectacular, but good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/8/18)

Andre said:


> Yes it does! Real campfire coffee if that is your taste. For me VT Arabica Coffee is as good as MF Coffee, at a fraction of the price. Stronger filter coffee taste than MF.


Yet more to add to the cart and the “to mix” list. 

Thanks for getting back to me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (28/8/18)

Friep said:


> While in mozi I had one of these now I want to attempt it in juice form:
> View attachment 137828
> 
> First attempt:
> ...



Any feedback on the result of this juice? quite keen to make this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (28/8/18)

StompieZA said:


> Any feedback on the result of this juice? quite keen to make this


Currently having a vape on version 3 let me quickly get the recipe:
Fa Apple pie 0.5%
Inw biscuit 1%
Inw custard 2%
Fa custard premium 3%
Inw crème brulee 2%
Cap vanilla wipped cream 1%
Cap vanilla custard v1 0.5%
Fa cream fresh 1%
Let it rest for atleast a week it's great better thickness than v1 still missing a bit of the egg but it's good...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Friep (28/8/18)

The inw biscuit is the old formula and please mix it and tell me what you think can't think that it needs anything more @Steyn777 says it needs a bit more custard I just think it needs a bit more time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (29/8/18)

Friep said:


> Currently having a vape on version 3 let me quickly get the recipe:
> Fa Apple pie 0.5%
> Inw biscuit 1%
> Inw custard 2%
> ...



Nice! Rule 1 applies here X 6 LOL!!! 

Here are two other recipes which i have found which looks promising as well both with 5 star ratings.

Complex version:
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/53890

Simple version:
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/80174

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (29/8/18)

Friep said:


> Currently having a vape on version 3 let me quickly get the recipe:
> Fa Apple pie 0.5%
> Inw biscuit 1%
> Inw custard 2%
> ...


I wonder if FLV Custard (not FLV Vanilla Custard) will not work in there? It is all eggy with no vanilla. TFM has stock.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/8/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Head to head custard battle... Wayne vs Folkart. Let’s see who is victorious!
> 
> Assassin (Killer Kustard Remix) - a remix of Killer Kustard by Folkart - l love Folkart’s simplistic approach to mixing and the way he can coax maximum flavour out of some flavours by toning it down and pairing it with other supporting pillars. This one is no different..
> Kings Custard - Wayne finally released this recipe, currently available as a one-shot around the glove. This is more complex compared to Assassin but some restraint shown here....
> ...



Ok, both had a good steep and the winner, by a country mile, is....

*Assassin* - this a simple and delicious straight up custard - no funny business. It is smooth, creamy, dense and very well balanced. The result is a satisfiying, true, custard vape. I think it can be improved by INW custard, which I prefer over CAP, just to put it over the edge.

The King’s Custard is just not for me as, in my books, it is not a true custard. There are far too many complications in this recipe which detracts from the essence of a custard. Some off notes here which makes it very unpleasant, chiefly from the butyric acid which is prevelant in the butterscotch. I gave this to the missus as she vapes just about anything and she declined the kind offer...50ml wasted...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Friep (29/8/18)

Andre said:


> I wonder if FLV Custard (not FLV Vanilla Custard) will not work in there? It is all eggy with no vanilla. TFM has stock.


That sounds exactly like what I need also looking at VT pudding base for thickness. Just to get a few new flavours then I will work on version 4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PaulaMoz (29/8/18)

Is it possible to ask if a file of some sort could be made to decode all the letters you use? I'm so confused with things like ADV rotation, HIC, IMHO, SNV, etc....just so I can better understand the lingo....hoping to get into DIY soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (29/8/18)

PaulaMoz said:


> Is it possible to ask if a file of some sort could be made to decode all the letters you use? I'm so confused with things like ADV rotation, HIC, IMHO, SNV, etc....just so I can better understand the lingo....hoping to get into DIY soon



hi this might help

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-comprehensive-glossary-to-vaping-lingo.t14868/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (29/8/18)

PaulaMoz said:


> Is it possible to ask if a file of some sort could be made to decode all the letters you use? I'm so confused with things like ADV rotation, HIC, IMHO, SNV, etc....just so I can better understand the lingo....hoping to get into DIY soon



ADV - all day vape (something you can vape all day long)

IMHO - in my honest opinion

SNV - short for Shake and Vape, so a juice which you can vape without steeping

HIC - don't know

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (29/8/18)

vicTor said:


> ADV - all day vape (something you can vape all day long)
> 
> IMHO - in my honest opinion
> 
> ...


As far as I know HIC is short for Head In Clouds, a master diy mixer, and it’s a lady.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (29/8/18)

Room Fogger said:


> As far as I know HIC is short for Head In Clouds, a master diy mixer, and it’s a lady.



thanks Mr @Room Fogger I believe you may be correct

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PaulaMoz (29/8/18)

vicTor said:


> hi this might help
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-comprehensive-glossary-to-vaping-lingo.t14868/


Thanks @vicTor - I have that glossary it's just I've seen a whole lot more lingo that seems to be dedicated to the DIY and apart from the flavor houses abbreviations.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## PaulaMoz (29/8/18)

vicTor said:


> ADV - all day vape (something you can vape all day long)
> 
> IMHO - in my honest opinion
> 
> ...


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (29/8/18)

PaulaMoz said:


> Thanks @vicTor - I have that glossary it's just I've seen a whole lot more lingo that seems to be dedicated to the DIY and apart from the flavor houses abbreviations.



cool don't be afraid to ask

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (29/8/18)

I mixed a whole bunch but too lazy to tell you

Reactions: Funny 4 | Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## RichJB (29/8/18)

The five most important DIY acronyms are:

WTF: that look you get when you try out a new bottle of an Inw flavour that you thought you knew...
OMG: a natural reaction upon tasting St Louie Butter Cake after an 8 week steep
LMAO: the cruel reaction to a mixer relating the sorry tale about how he misread his recipe app/scale, accidentally added 10% of Flv Rich Cinnamon instead of 0.1% - and now wants to know how he can fix the juice.
SMH: when you hear a new mixer saying "why should I pay R25 for FA/TFA/FW when I can buy [insert brand of dodgy no-name flavours for which no recipes or flavour notes exist] for R22??"
FML: when you buy a bunch of concentrates at full price, then two days later they get put on half-price sale.

As long as you know those ones, you'll fit right in.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 12 | Can relate 1


----------



## Huffapuff (29/8/18)

RichJB said:


> FML: when you buy a bunch of concentrates at full price, then two days later they get put on half-price sale



This one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (30/8/18)

StompieZA said:


> Mixed up the following last night
> 
> Birthday Cake - Subbed INW Biscuit for Craham Crust
> Cereal Marshmallow Strawberry Milk - Subbed the Strawberry ripe with Strawberry RF eventhough i have Ripe, i feel Strawberry RF is better.
> ...



So just an update on the following recipes i mixed

*Birthday Cake* - turned out good but it has a slight bitter after taste of sorts
*Cereal Marshmallow Strawberry Milk* - This is weird but good, like a gourmet marshmallow which is very nice, i like it
*Chocolate Milk* - Was hesitant to try this last night but to my suprise its actually pretty good with Cap Double Chocolate, can only imagine what it would taste like with JF Milk Chocolate
*P.O.M.D* - Truly a winner fruit vape, really good even though i subbed and changed it, think with some koolade it will be great!
*Blue MilkShake* - To me tastes like Steristumpi but it needs work, its not sweet enough and needs more milky/ice cream flavoring so will play around with this but is vapable.
*DIY or Die My Custard* - I think i have missed this, i have so much juice in my juice cupboard that i forgot about it so will look for it tonight and test.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/9/18)

Mango milk by @Rude Rudi 

Icee berry by @Rude Rudi 

Morning glory by @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/9/18)

VANILLA found on ATF but can’t find the original link now

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (2/9/18)

Just cheesecake 

I saw @Andre post this a while back and finally got round to mixing it. 

Smells yum

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## vicTor (2/9/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 144194



hi funny enough on friday night mixed up 30mls of that rude guy Rudi's Icee Berry also, to try, not a huge fan of chilled juices but decided to give it a try again, had a taste last night and enjoying it, gonna let it steep a little longer

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/9/18)

vicTor said:


> hi funny enough on friday night mixed up 30mls of that rude guy Rudi's Icee Berry also, to try, not a huge fan of chilled juices but decided to give it a try again, had a taste last night and enjoying it, gonna let it steep a little longer


I’ll give mine a week and give it a go. 
Me I love chilled berry things.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (2/9/18)

Paul33 said:


> Mango milk by @Rude Rudi
> 
> Icee berry by @Rude Rudi
> 
> Morning glory by @Rude Rudi


You are in for a real treat with morning glory, it is one of @Rude Rudi exceptional recipies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (2/9/18)

Second round of my attempts at nic salts. This time I made 130mls. 30mls of apple lime ice, 50mls of peachy melons, and then 50mls of spearmint Bubblegum.






Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (2/9/18)

RichJB said:


> I am seriously digging Silky's French Toast atm. When I reviewed it on the podcast, I was mystified by how little body it had. It's still far from being a thick and solid vape but it has developed a bit of body during a longer steep. But what it lacks in body, it makes up for in flavour. I was worried about how I was going to use up my RF French Toast SC but I will easily kill the bottle making just this recipe over and over. It is seriously delicious.
> 
> It's maybe not true to profile as it's too sweet for a French Toast. But there's no sweetener in it so it's a 'natural' type of sweetness and all the better for it. I think of it more as a generic sweet bakery, which is right in my wheelhouse.



@RichJB , do you perhaps still have the recipe as it is now hidden on ATF?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (3/9/18)

Had a great mixing session yesterday until my laptops battery died and my charger was at work. Mixed some recipes i found and also made my own recipes. Last week i bought myself a Wasp Nano RDA which helps alot when DIYing and tasting juice immediately after to take notes and then compare after a week or two steep.

What i mixed:

Pebble Cream Bronuts - Still my ADV and favorite especially in the morning with a cup of coffee!
E-mazing Vanilla Custard - Shake and vape it tastes good, Think this is going to be good after a two week steep.
Girl with the dragon Cheesecake - Shake and vape it seems okay, will see how it turns out after a steep. 
Sugar Cookie Sandwich - The sugar cookie taste is strong but im sure everything will gel together nicely here

_*My Own creations: *_

*My ECIGSA DIY Competition Recipe* - Strawappelly Drops - A Freshly blended apple and strawberry jelly drop candy. 

Lime Shake - Im scared of using Key Lime Pie after one flop recipe a year or so back, but gave this a go, its goodish..needs some work but i tried it after about 3 days steep, after a week or two everything might blend together great, otherwise i suggest removing the Juicy Lemon all together.

After trying out *Monsta Vape Geeky Melons* at vapecon and wanting to make a melon juice for some time i whipped up the following and created my own Crazy Melons - This as a shake and vape is good but after one night steep this morning its amazing, you get the taste of the papaya with that slight bitter but then sweet taste known to papaya. Give this a try, after a week steep this will be epic im sure! I have been vaping on it this whole morning and its real good! (Think the papaya might be better at lower percentage and upping the other fruits ever so slightly, will see how it goes)

SubZero Menthol Stinkies - Had a request for my wifes boss for a menthol cigarette and after some researching i came up with the following simple recipe. I dont like menthol vapes at all but this is refreshing and opens up your sinuses. Its not too strong but the Eucalyptus + Mint (INW) works great, a job koolade will never be able to do. 

Fruity Tuts - Another request from a girl that works with my wife, she wanted something fruity Tutti in her own words, so i grabbed my Tutti Fruity concentrate which i havent used in a very long time, mixed this up and its good (Although i dont like the flavor of Tutti Fruity that much) 

Cheers

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (3/9/18)

Room Fogger said:


> You are in for a real treat with morning glory, it is one of @Rude Rudi exceptional recipies.


It smells like its goin to a winner. 

How long did you steep it for?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (3/9/18)

Paul33 said:


> It smells like its goin to a winner.
> 
> How long did you steep it for?


Depends on how long I can hold out, but usually at least 14 days,  that’s why I mix a 50 ml and 2x100.  At least I can have the 50 and the others make full steep time.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (3/9/18)

Room Fogger said:


> that’s why I mix a 50 ml and 2x100



its that good?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (3/9/18)

Paul33 said:


> its that good?


In my most humble opinion, yes. You wil see once you try it for the first time. Between morning glory and Obsidian, they will allways be in my rotation as adv’s.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SHiBBY (3/9/18)

Finally got some more VG yesterday and mixed up a batch of Lemon Cream Biscuit that I've been putting off for a while now in lieu of my precious Unicorn Milk. I just threw together 5% TFM Lemon Cream Biscuit and 0.5% CAP Super Sweet, nice and simple. I think the 5% can probably be toned down a little to around 3-4%, but it's pretty lekker for a relatively simple juice.

Big ups to @Nadz1972 for leaving some TFM concentrates at my place after our last vape meet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (3/9/18)

Room Fogger said:


> In my most humble opinion, yes. You wil see once you try it for the first time. Between morning glory and Obsidian, they will allways be in my rotation as adv’s.


NICE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/9/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Depends on how long I can hold out, but usually at least 14 days,  that’s why I mix a 50 ml and 2x100.  At least I can have the 50 and the others make full steep time.


I just did the ultra accurate scientific sniff test and my nose agrees with you that it’s gonna be a winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (6/9/18)

Quick update - 

E-mazing Vanilla Custard - Shake and vape it tastes good, Think this is going to be good after a two week steep.

4 day steep so far and this custard really is E-mazing!!! Reminds me of my first and most favorite juice i started off vaping on which is Orions The belt without the cinnamon. Think a good small hint of cinnamon will make this taste exactly like The belt, but then again i havent had The belt in over 2 years so i could be completely wrong but either way its superb! 

Can only imagine what it would taste like after another week steep

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Humbolt (6/9/18)

StompieZA said:


> Quick update -
> 
> E-mazing Vanilla Custard - Shake and vape it tastes good, Think this is going to be good after a two week steep.
> 
> ...


I love simple recipes that turn out amazing. Thanks for this, will give it a mix soon as I am experiencing Rule 1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/18)

ok I ''found'' this taster map for us ..... grin.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/9/18)

Blackberry Cream Custard
strawberry x 3 cream on ice
Lemon cream custard cronut

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Blackberry Cream Custard
> strawberry x 3 cream on ice
> Lemon cream custard cronut



I need to mix big time this weekend - everything's running low Cream soda float inc.
tell me more about your strawberry x 3 cream on ice ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (6/9/18)

ARYANTO said:


> I need to mix big time this weekend - everything's running low Cream soda float inc.
> tell me more about your strawberry x 3 cream on ice ?



It gets better after steeping.

I mix

2% cap sweet strawberry
2% tfa ripe strawberry
2% strawberry sc (rf)
2% cap sweet cream
0.4% black ice

That's for a 500ml batch

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (6/9/18)

Latest profile I want to work on is an apple cake drenshed in custard so here goes v1:
Fw yellow cake 1.5%
Fa fuji 3%
Inw custard 2%
Fa custard premium 3%
Cap vanilla wipped cream 1%
Fa merangue 1% think ooo powdered sugar might work better
Inw crème brulee 1.5%
Will give this some time to rest

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (7/9/18)

Paul33 said:


> I just did the ultra accurate scientific sniff test and my nose agrees with you that it’s gonna be a winner


This 14 day steep is killing me....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Humbolt (7/9/18)

Had a lovely session tonight. 
Dinner Lady 
Cardinal 
Bantha Milk 
Butter Almond Custard 
Buttermilk Pie

All getting at least a 2 week steep

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (8/9/18)

Mixed up 
Another version of awesome strawberry.
V3 of the custard tart
Something with cbe mango. Moerbymix
Cbe double mango 3.5%
Tfa dragon fruit 2%
Tfa papaya 0.5%
Inw cactus 0.5%
Tfa strawberry 2%
Cap sweet guava 0.5%
Cap golden pinappine 1%
Black ice 1%
Cap super sweet 0.25%

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/9/18)

Some ADVs mixed up today - 120ml each.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/18)

ok - let me derail this thread 
what do you guys and gals use to label your mixes ?
Tried white labels with markers - no
tried writing on masking tape - no
print-outs with cellotape - no 
help ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Salamander (8/9/18)

Get a label printer. They are around R800 from Makro

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mofat786 (8/9/18)

ARYANTO said:


> ok - let me derail this thread
> what do you guys and gals use to label your mixes ?
> Tried white labels with markers - no
> tried writing on masking tape - no
> ...


Label machine works best for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (8/9/18)

Andre said:


> Some ADVs mixed up today - 120ml each.



you mix so neat @Andre 

love the labels

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (8/9/18)

Mixed up some Simple Sugar Cookie 

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/10644#simple_sugar_cookie_by_id10_t

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/9/18)

Love the mixes @Andre
What is Qebul? Or is it Qebui? 
I cant see so well on the small laptop screen I am using at the moment. 
Sounds very interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (8/9/18)

Silver said:


> Love the mixes @Andre
> What is Qebul? Or is it Qebui?
> I cant see so well on the small laptop screen I am using at the moment.
> Sounds very interesting



If it is this one then it does sound like something you might like.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/18)

What did I mix today?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver (9/9/18)

Adephi said:


> If it is this one then it does sound like something you might like.



Ah thanks @Adephi 
I recall this now
Its weird i love my menthol but dont usually like too much mint
I prefer a fruity vape with strong menthol to a minty menthol
But i do think this is worth trying, thanks again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/9/18)

Salamander said:


> Get a label printer. They are around R800 from Makro



Works for me too - with the cheapest label tape from BLCK


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dietz (11/9/18)

Some of last weeks mixes and two new ones I just created

- Breezy Fruits by Marnu! Well done Bru, its like a summer Breeze
- Prickly Victry By Hashslingingingslashur, If you like Guava and dont mind Cactus... MIX THIS UP!!!
- Restock of Cardinal by Fear
- Fizzy Cola Candy but subbed USA Pleasure (cola) With Dr Who (FA) Instead (sadly BLCK no longer stocks it). Nom nom nom 
- Deez Vitamin Z (Not done yet, will post when its tested)
- Deez Jelly Bomb (Not done yet, will post when its tested)

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Hypersonic136 (11/9/18)

Mixed up my own concoction:
Redbull
Blackberry
Harvest berry
Koolada
cactus and 
Sour wizard

I was just playing around with the mix and never really took notes. in hindsight i should have. 

Next time i make the mix i'll take notes. but its a really good mix but it needs to be cooler on the exhale so im working on that now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hypersonic136 (11/9/18)

Hypersonic136 said:


> Mixed up my own concoction:
> Redbull
> Blackberry
> Harvest berry
> ...









Sent using my microwave

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (11/9/18)

Dietz said:


> - Prickly Victry By Hashslingingingslashur, If you like Guava and dont mind Cactus... MIX THIS UP!!!



Add 1% menthol. Any menthol. Thank me later.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Hypersonic136 (11/9/18)

I shall indeed try that.

The redbull concentrate has a weird after taste by itself, its got a limey ending, but its very subtile but noticeable at the same time.


Adephi said:


> Add 1% menthol. Any menthol. Thank me later.



Sent using my microwave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hypersonic136 (13/9/18)

Mixed some Tutti Fruiti and Blue Polar Bear up last night. Its a shake and vape, but of course leaving it a while will do wonders.

Here's the recipes - credit to youtuber DIY Vapor

Tutti Fruiti

Harvest Berry TFA @ 6%
Tutti Fruiti FA @ 4%
BlackBerry TFA @ 4%
Cactus INW @ 0.2 % - added this to give it a bit of a juicy pop
Menthol FW @ 0.1 %

Blue Polar Bear

Blue Raspberry FW @ 1 %
gummy bear FW @ 0.4 %
marshmallow FA @ 0.1 % 
sour wizward FW @ 0.16 %
blackberry TFA @ 0.05 %
raspberry sweet TFA @ 0.5 %
raspberry Flavorah @ 0.25 %
Dragon Fruit @ 0.13% used this in the absence of quince that should be used at the same %
Cactus INW @ 0.16 %
Koolada TFA @ 0.1 %
Menthol FW @ 0.16 %

Open to suggestions to tweak and make better.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hypersonic136 (13/9/18)

zadiac said:


> Vodka martini. Several of them



Please share the recipe?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vilaishima (14/9/18)

Mixed 100ml each of Adam se Klokke and Punch my Mango V3. 

Mixing some RY4 Double and Banana Nut Bread single flavours tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (15/9/18)

For a mate:

Prickly icy
Baked pear
Nana shakey

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/9/18)

For me:

Morning glory by @Rude Rudi

And a new Ry4 I’m working on

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paul33 (15/9/18)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## SarChasm (15/9/18)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (15/9/18)

Dietz said:


> Some of last weeks mixes and two new ones I just created
> 
> - Breezy Fruits by Marnu! Well done Bru, its like a summer Breeze
> - Prickly Victry By Hashslingingingslashur, If you like Guava and dont mind Cactus... MIX THIS UP!!!
> ...



Thanks for posting that Prickly Victry @Dietz - sounds great!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (15/9/18)

SarChasm said:


> View attachment 145550



Mind sharing the Blueberry Custard recipe?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SarChasm (15/9/18)

Adephi said:


> Mind sharing the Blueberry Custard recipe?


I believe it was Wayne's, simple yet tasty. One of my ADV rotations.

FW Blueberry - 4.5%
TFA Vanilla Custard - 5%
Cap SS - 0.5%

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vilaishima (15/9/18)

3 x 100ml and 2 x 30ml "testers". My wife and myself like variation so even if it is not terribly good we'd still still cape it for some variation.

Strawberry Milkshake
Adam se Klokke
Mango
Banana Nut Bread
RY4 Double

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor (15/9/18)

Vilaishima said:


> 3 x 100ml and 2 x 30ml "testers". My wife and myself like variation so even if it is not terribly good we'd still still cape it for some variation.
> 
> Strawberry Milkshake
> Adam se Klokke
> ...



groovy bottles

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (16/9/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Mixed 100ml each of Adam se Klokke and Punch my Mango V3.
> 
> Mixing some RY4 Double and Banana Nut Bread single flavours tomorrow.



@Vilaishima, if you don't mind, can you please share the recipe for Punch my Mango V3?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (16/9/18)

Very productive late night mixing session.

Icee Berry - No mixing session is complete without a @Rude Rudi mix. Keep 'em coming.
Cuprian - Just a generous restock of the best ice cream mix ever.
Cappuccino Custard 
Brain Freeze Remix
SoHo
The Real Charlie Nobles Pistachio RY4 Clone
Goofy's Juice

And some experiments:
Berry Lychee. Just combining Icee Lychee and Icee Berry with some Menthol. Not sure where I got that idea from...
Blueberry Cream. Using the cream part of Creme de Orange and the Blue Berry Trinity.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (16/9/18)

Adephi said:


> Very productive late night mixing session.
> 
> Icee Berry - No mixing session is complete without a @Rude Rudi mix. Keep 'em coming.
> Cuprian - Just a generous restock of the best ice cream mix ever.
> ...



nice session

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (16/9/18)

Quick mix session restock of awesome strawberry this time with the addition of some fa coconut.
Strawberry glazed doughnut:
Fa zepola 1.5%
Cap glazed doughnut 1.5%
Fw yellow cake 1%
Fw hazelnut 0.5%
Cap sugar cookie 2%
Fa strawberry 2.5%
Jf sweet strawberry 1.5%
Tfa strawberry 3%
Tfa vanilla bean icecream 2%
Flv frosting 1%
La crram cheese icing 0.5%
Tasty of the shake hope it survives a few days or maybe I should just mix more of this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (17/9/18)

Paul33 said:


> And a new Ry4 I’m working on



Scientific sniffy test tonight and it smells promising so I’m looking forward to the taste test in a few weeks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (17/9/18)

Paul33 said:


> For me:
> 
> Morning glory by @Rude Rudi
> 
> And a new Ry4 I’m working on



I missed this, a new RY4, you say !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hypersonic136 (17/9/18)

Just mixed up some of my own concoction again. I'd call it gummy blackberry and icey raspberry marshmallow. 

Playing with percentages and will post but gona let it sit for a few days and see how it comes out... hate this waiting for success or failure

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (18/9/18)

vicTor said:


> I missed this, a new RY4, you say !!


Yes sir. I know you kinda sorta liked the last one..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (18/9/18)

Paul33 said:


> Yes sir. I know you kinda sorta liked the last one..



this is great, please keep us posted !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/9/18)

vicTor said:


> this is great, please keep us posted !


Of course I will. 

I feel pressurised

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## StompieZA (19/9/18)

I dont know how, but i think i might have mistakenly made a decent Sprite recipe while trying to make a lemon glazed doughnut...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/9/18)

Nothing yet - just started unpacking and organizing my concentrates now that I'm back in SA










Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## RichJB (19/9/18)

That's what my organised concentrates look like anyway. 

Nice touch with the oven gloves. Mixing with them really brings out the flavour in bakery juices, even if it makes tareing the scale and working with PET bottles a bit trickier.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (19/9/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Nothing yet - just started unpacking and organizing my concentrates now that I'm back in SA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like fun!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hieuvape (19/9/18)

learn from Friep

jolly jammer v1:
Inw raspberry (m) 0.25 %
Tfa sweet raspberry 1%
Pur cookie 5%
Cap sugar cookie 1%
Tfa vanilla custard 3%

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Friep (19/9/18)

hieuvape said:


> learn from Friep
> 
> jolly jammer v1:
> Inw raspberry (m) 0.25 %
> ...


Please let us know how it turns out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/9/18)

Some old, some new:

Creme Brulee Cheesecake - An intensely creamy creme brûlée cheesecake - decadently rich & luscious.
Fruit Croustade - This one is magnificent... "_This profile is a French Croustade, which is a pastry very similar to an American style pie but more of a flakey and less dense puff pastry style of crust. This French Croustade is loaded with fresh pear and a slight hint of lemon zest topped with a small dollop of whipped cream._" Calling all bakery lovers!
Four Coco - Based on Cardinal with a fantastic coconut layer
Pride POG 2018 - A brilliant interpretation of POG - takes the origonal(s) and improves them greatly. If you like the OG POG, you will love this!
Reds Apple - A recipe by Wayne - just pure apple bliss... Add a bit of WS23 to kick it up a notch...
Rhodonite (ENYAWREKLAW) - A bit of a throwback mix! Still a banger...
Cardinal - Not much to say here...made a decent 350ml batch...
Pineapple Candy - A sweet pineapple candy with a nice chewy texture, similar to those tasty, chewy candy cubes that are coated with sugar

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Paul33 (19/9/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Creme Brulee Cheesecake



Drool. 

I’m going to start sending you my DIY order receipts

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Faheem777 (19/9/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Some old, some new:.
> Pineapple Candy - A sweet pineapple candy with a nice chewy texture, similar to those tasty, chewy candy cubes that are coated with sugar



Thoughts on Jammy/Candy (fa) ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/9/18)

RichJB said:


> That's what my organised concentrates look like anyway.
> 
> Nice touch with the oven gloves. Mixing with them really brings out the flavour in bakery juices, even if it makes tareing the scale and working with PET bottles a bit trickier.



 I'm sharing that table space at the moment - my desk isn't big enough to arrange everything - hence a few non-vape related items. I will hopefully be organized again after today 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/9/18)

Faheem777 said:


> Thoughts on Jammy/Candy (fa) ?



I’ve played with it a bit and it is very interesting. It does a good job in ‘thickening’ up a fruit styled mix but not in a gummy way. Still early days but it’s good!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (20/9/18)

anyone making marijuana/cannabis flavour juice now

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (20/9/18)

Faheem777 said:


> Thoughts on Jammy/Candy (fa) ?



Jenn Jarvis was saying that it turns fruits jammy/syrupy if used in small amounts. She put a few drops in a strawberry cheesecake and it turned the strawberry into a syrup without affecting the cheesecake. Then she upped it to 1% in a kiwi cheesecake and it turned the whole thing into a lollipop. So it seems like another of those Cap Jelly Candy flavours where it'll work if used in the right amount in the right way, but can bork your mix if it isn't.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (20/9/18)

Willyza said:


> anyone making marijuana/cannabis flavour juice now



TFA Mary Jane

But according to the notes its horrible. Don't know of anybody stocking it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## darryn.britton (20/9/18)

Threw a couple together this week. A LOT of experimenting (read: trying to finish out older, unused concentrates). I'm hoping that at least a few will turn out vapeable and warrant further tweaking 

*Red Milk*
3% Bavarian Cream (CAP)
3% Cheesecake (Graham Crust) (TPA)
1% Dragonfruit (TPA)
0.5% Raspberry (Malina Koncentrat) (INAWERA)
1.5% Red Touch (Strawberry) (FA)
1.5% Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA)

Actually pretty good after 4 days. A bit too much cream/biscuit and not enough fruit. Might try drop the GC and add some Raspberry Sweet.

*Key Lime Pie*
3% Cheesecake (Graham Crust) (TPA)
1% Cookie (Biscotto) (FA)
3% Florida Key Lime (FA)
0.5% Lime Tahity (Cold Pressed) (FA)
2% Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP)

Still not sold on the lime combo. Pretty good base but the lime isn't right.

*SWAK with Lime*
0.5% Florida Key Lime (FA)
3% Kiwi Double (TPA)
0.3% Lime Tahity (Cold Pressed) (FA)
1% Marshmallow (FW)
5% Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA)
1% White Grape (FA)

Mixed today. S&V is not bad but this needs a day or two I think.

*Mango Smoothie*
2% Dairy Milk (TPA)
3% Mango (TPA)
2% Papaya (TPA)
4% Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TPA)
0.5% Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP)

Tweak on one of my favourites. CAP Mango would have been great in here, but alas. Still, smells awesome and 2-3 days should bring it together nicely.

*RY4 Vanilla*
0.25% Acetyl Pyrazine 5% (TPA)
0.5% Butter Pecan (FW)
1% Caramel (Original) (TPA)
0.2% Hazelnut (FW)
6% RY4 Double (TPA)
4% Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TPA)

A tweak on an old favourite. Can't go wrong with RY4. Gonna give it a few days before trying.

*Oh God, Why?!*
3% Apple, Fuji (FA)
1% Litchi (Clyrolinx)
1% Marshmallow (FW)
2% Pear (TPA)
0.5% Raspberry (Malina Koncentrat) (INAWERA)
2% Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA)
0.2% Tanger (Mandarin) (FA)
0.5% Vanilla Gold Clyrolinx

Yeah I dunno... this was a moment of madness recipe. Gonna give this a try tomorrow and hope for the best.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (20/9/18)

darryn.britton said:


> Threw a couple together this week. A LOT of experimenting (read: trying to finish out older, unused concentrates). I'm hoping that at least a few will turn out vapeable and warrant further tweaking
> 
> *Red Milk*
> 3% Bavarian Cream (CAP)
> ...




Oh God, Why......... ?... Can't help but be curious about this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## darryn.britton (20/9/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Oh God, Why......... ?... Can't help but be curious about this



For giggles I just tried a S&V of it and it's distinctly "meh". Bit of raspberry (perfumey), bit of pear (acidic) and bit of tanger (tart). Muted on everything else. I think they're all gonna need a day or two to recover from their punishment and decide what's going on

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (20/9/18)

darryn.britton said:


> For giggles I just tried a S&V of it and it's distinctly "meh". Bit of raspberry (perfumey), bit of pear (acidic) and bit of tanger (tart). Muted on everything else. I think they're all gonna need a day or two to recover from their punishment and decide what's going on


I'm actually hoping it turns into something decent!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Joe_Doe (20/9/18)

Made a simple recipe today. Based on Lemon Meringue (Cap ver 2)which i bought as a single flavour money saver/savour...went over to a friend we mixed some simple variations:

Lem Mer Pie (CAP ver 2) 4%
Graham Crust (FA) 3%
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (CAP) 2%
Brown Sugar (TPA) 1%
70/30 vg/pg
2mg/l nic

and

Lem Mer Pie (v2) 8%
Graham Crust (FA) 2%
Brown Sugar (1%)

70/30 vg/pg
2mg/l nic



Second ever attempt at mixing (Mixed a Lem Mer straight no nic 70/30...still steeping)

So looking forward to tasting it in a week. And hoping for the best.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## darryn.britton (21/9/18)

Joe_Doe said:


> Made a simple recipe today. Based on Lemon Meringue (Cap ver 2)which i bought as a single flavour money saver/savour...went over to a friend we mixed some simple variations:
> 
> Lem Mer Pie (CAP ver 2) 4%
> Graham Crust (FA) 3%
> ...


Would love to know how it turns out? Have almost bought that LMP concentrate a few times but haven't as yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Joe_Doe (21/9/18)

Will definitely keep you posted, with the straight lem mer it smells pretty nice, but still waiting on the steep, so far flavor is rather muted on the RDA (2 1/2 day steep). @SarChasm mentioned that it does need something extra in the "Middle of the month juice" - but cant comment on that yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tontoe (21/9/18)

Thought I would mix up something simple, but its quite yummy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/9/18)

Next week I can start mixing again. All the concentrates finally sorted out 









Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (21/9/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Next week I can start mixing again. All the concentrates finally sorted out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impressive organisation there @RenaldoRheeder !
All the best with the mixing

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (21/9/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Next week I can start mixing again. All the concentrates finally sorted out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Around 280 bottles? Not a bad restock.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/9/18)

Adephi said:


> Around 280 bottles? Not a bad restock.



Good guess - 247 to be exact - somehow managed to loose only 3 concentrates in the move from Nigeria to SA. It will probably take me a few days before I can get back into mixing - a million other things occupying my time 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/9/18)

Silver said:


> Impressive organisation there @RenaldoRheeder !
> All the best with the mixing



Thanks Silver - took a long time, but back in alphabetical order and ready to rock & roll


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (22/9/18)

I mixed absolutely nothing...

So sad

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (23/9/18)

Do you recognize this recipe? I saved a screenshot and can't remember where I got it from. 








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (23/9/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Do you recognize this recipe? I saved a screenshot and can't remember where I got it from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing on elr or atf. Whoever posted must have removed it or made it private.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Joe_Doe (23/9/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Do you recognize this recipe? I saved a screenshot and can't remember where I got it from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mmmmm....sounds yummy though,
currently in Dbn for the long weekend but mixed the muffin man clone shake and vape for the trip (was in a rush) and loving it, would maybe recommend less nic those who dont like a throat hit, was quite harsh and i kept the nic on ice after i picked it up from Juicy Joe's - but i like it a little rough






Nicotine juice 36 mg (100% PG)
8.34%

VG 
77.50%

PG
3.16%

Apple Pie v1 (CAP)
2.00%

Cinnamon Danish Swirl (CAP)

5.00%

Double Apple (CAP)

4.00%



PG/VG = 17/83%


Shoutout to @PsyCLown for original post below

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/beginner-shake-n-vape.t29087/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vilaishima (24/9/18)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @Vilaishima, if you don't mind, can you please share the recipe for Punch my Mango V3?



Sorry for only replying now - I have been giving the mango some time to steep to compare it properly with V2. V3 turned out OK but not as good as V2.
I will be making V4 tomorrow after I pick up some INW Cactus and then I'll report back and gladly share the recipe If it turns out better than V2.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/18)

Paul33 said:


> I mixed absolutely nothing...
> 
> So sad


Can relate .Have to wait for Payday to buy nic - I am totally out and will not mix and add nic later .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (25/9/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Can relate .Have to wait for Payday to buy nic - I am totally out and will not mix and add nic later .


I agree. I like to mix everything same time. 

I ordered my stock yesterday so should get a big mix in this weekend if kids leave me alone long enough.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (25/9/18)

Paul33 said:


> ...so should get a big mix in this weekend if kids leave me alone long enough.


I can relate. We have wooden floors. If anyone approaches me whilst mixing the scale jumps all over. The family, even the grandson, have now learnt to first ask before they enter the man cave.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (25/9/18)

Hence why I do my mixing at night.

Pour myself a cold one. Kids and wife asleep. Total peace while I do my mixing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (25/9/18)

Adephi said:


> Total peace



What is this total peace you speak of? I feel like I remember a time in my life when this was a thing, not so much anymore.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (25/9/18)

Paul33 said:


> What is this total peace you speak of? I feel like I remember a time in my life when this was a thing, not so much anymore.



Doesn't happen often. But when it does you make the most of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Vilaishima (25/9/18)

Mixed up a One Shot - Coffee Mill Glazed Popcorn
Mixed a Cinnamon Doughnut recipe for my wife - http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/394990?
She found this recipe online and we both liked the combination of ingredients (at face value  ). After smelling it right after mixing I suspect a LONG steep time. Will see what time delivers - I'll give it till tomorrow morning

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Joe_Doe (25/9/18)

darryn.britton said:


> Would love to know how it turns out? Have almost bought that LMP concentrate a few times but haven't as yet.




Tasting time, an......
After a five day steep and just over a week for the straight lemon meringue ver 2: i can say that it needs time to steep.lol.

Nah seriously, its quite creamy, felt like the vanilla bean was a bit overkill in combination but does leave a creamy mouth feel (much like actual meringue) which is quite satisfying. I would like to bring out the lemon notes more, and graham crust, i dont feel is the right thing to bring out the biscuity cakeness, i imagine going for a cookie crust or nutty note will add more complexity to the already rich flavour. It is really vapable on its own but yeah not so complete as of yet, but im going to let it steep - it feels like its only just showing its notes.

I am new to this so any comments, criticisms or opinions are welcome. Hope it helps.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paul33 (26/9/18)

Restock of Cardinal

Your fault @Rude Rudi 

Thanks for introducing me to this gem of a juice

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/9/18)

Paul33 said:


> Restock of Cardinal
> 
> Your fault @Rude Rudi
> 
> Thanks for introducing me to this gem of a juice



I've now resorted to mixing 350ml batches...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/9/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> I've now resorted to mixing 350ml batches...


I can see why!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wimmas (28/9/18)

Has anyone mixed Wayne's Golden Ticket V6
https://diyordievaping.com/201...-remix-v6-diy-e-liquid-recipe/

I'd like to know if it is close to the original and worth getting MB Glamour Chocolate cause only one vendor stocks it is SA. 


Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## darryn.britton (28/9/18)

Joe_Doe said:


> Tasting time, an......
> After a five day steep and just over a week for the straight lemon meringue ver 2: i can say that it needs time to steep.lol.
> 
> Nah seriously, its quite creamy, felt like the vanilla bean was a bit overkill in combination but does leave a creamy mouth feel (much like actual meringue) which is quite satisfying. I would like to bring out the lemon notes more, and graham crust, i dont feel is the right thing to bring out the biscuity cakeness, i imagine going for a cookie crust or nutty note will add more complexity to the already rich flavour. It is really vapable on its own but yeah not so complete as of yet, but im going to let it steep - it feels like its only just showing its notes.
> ...


Hopefully a bit more time brings it around? I would think that if it's not great after a week steep then it may just need something else to bump it up a bit. I'm far from a good mixer but I'd likely go with something like:

4-5% CAP LMP
2-3% TFA Cheescake GC
1% Biscuit
Maybe 1% CAP Custard
Maybe 0.5% Bavarian Cream
Maybe 0.5% Lime Tahity
I'd skip on the VBIC personally, don't think it fits with the flavour profile.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## darryn.britton (28/9/18)

Quick update on these:



darryn.britton said:


> Threw a couple together this week. A LOT of experimenting (read: trying to finish out older, unused concentrates). I'm hoping that at least a few will turn out vapeable and warrant further tweaking
> 
> *Red Milk*
> ...
> ...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/18)

Productive morning


cherry cola @7%
strawb caramel vanilla @7%
caramelized orange @3%
strawberry champagne @7%

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/18)

I bought 2 bottles of DALA Custard eclair [lovvve the stuff] at Vapecon '18 , anybody tried to clone it ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Unkl Platz (30/9/18)

Good morning to ye 

Your poor Unkl Platz's mixing ventures have been fraught with dangerous results, often repulsive to the community, known for emptying small rooms in a hurry, secure a four second nicotine overdose or invoke a prolonged session of expulsion through coughing and other means.

There have been comments made, to my great embarrassment, that perhaps some of my mixes can power vehicles or be used in riot control situations in stead of teargas.

Here is a picture of all the things I'm lopped with at the moment.





Among these, the favorites are the *butterscotch custard* and the *bubblegum icecream with a smidge of wicks* but i do, every so often reach a point of saturation where i take all the questionably ones (like probable flammable types and ones that change color to opaque green or black) and mix them in one big bottle, so i can use the other bottles again after rinsing them.

You see, your Unkl is not well to do. Hence the quality of the photograph and the rebottling of oils/juices/coilbooze as needed. My phone cost 350 raant at the ackermans store. 

The people from the wagon mountain have given me roasted almond and of course if you mix that with just a 2% addition of of honey overall in your formula... it tastes like the camel cigarettes of old, with the brown lettering, from the 80's when sigue sigue sputnik and airwolf was current.

Most of these have started to ferment instead of steep. I dont know why.

your covert surveillance detail will always acknowledge you by means of a quick swerve if you do the same first.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (30/9/18)

Unkl Platz said:


> Good morning to ye
> 
> Your poor Unkl Platz's mixing ventures have been fraught with dangerous results, often repulsive to the community, known for emptying small rooms in a hurry, secure a four second nicotine overdose or invoke a prolonged session of expulsion through coughing and other means.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum @Unkl Platz and you’ve definitely found the right thread to get your mixing up to scratch. 

There’s a wealth of DIY knowledge right here! We have some of the best leading us in our ventures!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Joe_Doe (30/9/18)

darryn.britton said:


> Hopefully a bit more time brings it around? I would think that if it's not great after a week steep then it may just need something else to bump it up a bit. I'm far from a good mixer but I'd likely go with something like:
> 
> 4-5% CAP LMP
> 2-3% TFA Cheescake GC
> ...





So ive got the CAP graham cracker (2%) and lemon meringue (8%) and brown sugar (1%) [week steep] in my RTA right now, and absolutely agree about the VBIC, without it the lemon meringue still has a creaminess but leaves room for the lemon notes, but this was a higher concentrate then the last taste test so you can mix it generously. I am actually really enjoying this vape its light and creamy at once . Id try one with and without the custard because it may just overpower it, but I think your recipe is close (that extra lime is going to cut through that rich creamy cookieness and call out for more)...up the meringue and maybe the cookie slightly (im not sure how strong that stuff is though) and keep the cheesecake at <2%. I would recommend the Lemon Meringue as the base is fruity and creamy making it a greater summer dessert - I first get a creamy burst then as i extend the draw the lemon notes intensify and youre left with a light lemon aftertaste . I thought about adding a mango, a sicilian lemon and then somehow making it cold, like its been in a fridge , (Maybe you have a suggestion for this?) Still not sure what will best suite it for the crust, suspect i might have to go eat different meringues now. We may have completely different palates so share your notes if you do pick it up...im going to get some more and the ver 1 this time too.


I mixed an apple meringue too, but didnt have enough Lemon meringue to do it justice i suspect. Will report back after a steep

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Joe_Doe (30/9/18)

PS that tank is gone already, that lemon aftertaste is addictive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Unkl Platz (30/9/18)

Paul33 said:


> Welcome to the forum @Unkl Platz and you’ve definitely found the right thread to get your mixing up to scratch.
> 
> There’s a wealth of DIY knowledge right here! We have some of the best leading us in our ventures!



Many thanks dear sir. I look forward to a good old fashioned learning curve.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Unkl Platz (30/9/18)

Again I greet ye all on this Sunday afternoon.

I was told once by the people of the wagon mountain that in order to steep an oil more rapidly, one can drop a magnet into the bottle along with the oil. Something about oxidation. Auntie Platz was not impressed with the lack of fridge adornments when she arrived back from her Crochet evening. 

Apart from that, here is some nice tips I found on a website here: https://vapingdaily.com/what-is-vaping/how-to-steep-ejuice/

For ease of reference, i'll put the important bits about *TURBOSTEEPING* (i coined that term now, patent pending) down here:

This text is taken straight from the URL above.

*FAST STEEPING METHOD #1: A HOT BATH*
This is the easiest and most common way of steeping your juice. This method blends the contents, another plus for steeping, and also activates the molecules for the oxidation.

Fill a deep bowl with warm water. Test for warmth with your elbow; it should not be unpleasantly hot.
Seal your bottles in a zip-lock bag, and then place the bottles in the bath.
When the water cools to room temperature, remove the bottles.
Uncap the bottles and let the gasses dispel, then close the bottles and shake them well.
*FAST STEEPING METHOD #2: A BIRD BATH*

Fill a container with warm water and test the heat with your elbow.
Take the cap off the bottles and place them halfway in the warm water.
Let them rest until the water is cool.
Replace the cap the bottles and shake well.
*FAST STEEPING METHOD #3: USE A SLOW COOKER*

Fill the crockpot with water.
Place the e-juice bottles in a zip-lock bag, removing as much air as possible.
Place the crock-pot on low, and place the bottles in the crock-pot.
Leave for 30 minutes to 4 hours.
Uncap, let them breathe, then cap and shake well.
*FAST STEEPING METHOD #4: USE A SLOW COOKER #2*

Place a bowl in the bottom of the crock-pot and fill with water
Place the e-juice bottles in the bowl.
Set the crock-pot on low and leave for 30 minutes to 4 hours.
Uncap, let them breathe, then cap and shake well.
*FAST STEEPING METHOD #5: USE YOUR CAR (SUMMER ONLY)*

Pack your e-liquid bottles in a zip-lock bag.
Place them in the glove box for three days.
Uncap, let them breathe, then cap and shake well.
*FAST STEEPING METHOD #6: USE A SPACE HEATER*

Place your space heater on the low to medium setting.
Place your bottles, uncapped, about a foot in front of the heater.
Cap and shake well.
Repeat until you get desired results.
*FAST STEEPING METHOD #7: USE A SPACE HEATER # 2*

Place your space heater on low to medium setting.
Place the bottles in a zip-lock bag, and fill up a mason jar halfway.
Place the mason jar a foot away from the heater, and place the bottles inside.
Let heat until the liquid is ready.
Uncap, let them breathe, then cap and shake well.
*FAST STEEPING METHOD #8: USE YOUR ELECTRIC DRYER*

Place the bottles in a zip-lock bag, and remove the air from the bag.
Place the bagged bottles in a sock and seal the sock with a rubber band.
Place the sealed sock in the dryer and run it on low for 15-20 minutes.
Remove the bottles, uncap them, let them breathe, then cap and shake well.
*FAST STEEPING METHOD #9: USE YOUR MICROWAVE - 
Warming: UNKL PLATZ TRIED THIS, THE FLAVOR HAD TO RENAMED TO "Graham Plastic Explosive Crust"*

Place your bottles in the microwave and run on high for 10 seconds
Remove the bottles, uncap them, let them breathe, then cap and shake well.
Let cool and repeat if necessary.
*FAST STEEPING METHOD #10: USE HOT RICE*

Fill a microwavable bowl with dry, uncooked rice.
Heat the rice in the microwave until hot.
Completely cover the vape juice bottles with the rice.
When the rice is cool, check the juice.
Repeat until the e-liquid is ready.
Uncap, let them breathe, then cap and shake well.
*FAST STEEPING METHOD #11: USE A COFFEE MUG WARMER*

Fill a coffee mug with dry rice.
Bury the e-juice bottles in the dry rice.
Place the cup on the warmer for 8 hours.
Every two hours, uncap the bottle, let them breathe, cap and shake for 30 seconds.
Repeat until ready.
*FAST STEEPING METHOD #12: USE AN ULTRASONIC JEWELRY CLEANER*

Fill the jewelry cleaner device with water.
Place the bottles in the water.
Turn on the heater for 30 minutes.
Uncap the bottles, let them breathe, then cap.
Repeat until ready.
*FAST STEEPING METHOD #13: USE A CANDLE WARMER*

Fill a coffee mug with dry rice.
Bury the e-juice bottles in the dry rice.
Place the mug on the warmer for 8 hours.
Every two hours, uncap the bottles, let them breathe, then cap and shake for 30 seconds.
Repeat until ready.
*FAST STEEPING METHOD #14: SEED STEEPING*

Take 10 percent of juice from a recipe that has already steeped.
Mix it in the bottle of the fresh juice.
Let sit for two days.

When taking an on-ramp onto a highway, look for your mark - normally will be going past on-ramp in fast lane at high speed. The vehicle will have familiar number plate accents. When this happens it is clear for you to proceed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (30/9/18)

Eventually had some spare time and decided that I had better mix up a batch of something or run the risk of having nothing to vape. So did 2 oneshots and also 4 tasters for future reference. Especially looking forward to the Golden Custard oneshot by @Vino1718 , two week steep is going to be tough.


Also looking forward to try the Buttermilk Pie and Stoned.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (30/9/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Eventually had some spare time and decided that I had better mix up a batch of something or run the risk of having nothing to vape. So did 2 oneshots and also 4 tasters for future reference. Especially looking forward to the Golden Custard oneshot by @Vino1718 , two week steep is going to be tough.
> View attachment 146804
> 
> Also looking forward to try the Buttermilk Pie and Stoned.


I was also running low on everything so did a beeeg mix this weekend.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (30/9/18)

Nice Sunday mixing session for me:

Mango milk 200ml restock
Cardinal 200ml restock
Morning glory 200ml restock

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/9/18)

For friends:

Choffee 250ml
Nana shakey 250ml
Morning glory 250ml
Baked pear 250ml
Daily driver 100ml
Daily driver 250ml
Mango milk 250ml

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dolfie (30/9/18)

Paul33 said:


> For friends:
> 
> Choffee 250ml
> Nana shakey 250ml
> ...




has anybody made this one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dolfie (30/9/18)

Dolfie said:


> View attachment 146805
> has anybody made this one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KUDU (30/9/18)

Made some Island Style (Kzor) Lekka stuff !!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (1/10/18)

In spirit of this Summer weather we had Today, I Restocked on some Hawaiian POG Remix, Prickly Victory and Best Damn Pink Lemonade
and some new:
Deez Jelly Bomb
Anubis' Nectar
Grapple!!
The Pink Kiwi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (1/10/18)

My first one-shot frm Blck Vapour 





It was so easy, but I wonder if I did it correctly? I expected a darker colour. It has to steep for 3 days. Does it become darker with steeping?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Dietz (1/10/18)

Hooked said:


> My first one-shot frm Blck Vapour
> 
> View attachment 146830
> View attachment 146831
> ...


Well done on your 1st DIY!! 
its probably going to get a bit darker over the next 2 weeks due to the nicotine, but not too dark as the concentrates look pretty 'clear'

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (1/10/18)

My Sunday Mix were as follow:

Tripple G Candy - 60ml (Tripple Grape, my own Purpz clone)
Cherry Pop - Rude rudi's Cherry juice
Cocoa Milk - Mollinberry Oneshot sample received from BLCK Vapour, Thanks Guys!
D-Cream 
Frosteez - This time with AP which i didnt have previosly
Menthol Stinks - A smooth 7 Leaves with Creme De mente, Eucalyptus and Mint ect, great juice that the wife loves (My own mix)
Rhodionite Macaroons - DIY or DIE mix
Jelly Babe - My own first try hazeworks clone, the wife approves the shake and vape

Then i realized that i mistakenly ordered VG instead of PG so could not continue mixing. Also somehow didnt add the Chocolate Milk JF to my cart when checking out so need that as i have a good Mint choc juice i want to mix.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vilaishima (1/10/18)

Hooked said:


> My first one-shot frm Blck Vapour
> 
> View attachment 146830
> View attachment 146831
> ...



I doubt it would get any darker. My Coffee Mill Glazed Popcorn is also perfectly clear.

Just a question, is that a 60ml bottle? The Coffee Mill One Shots make 100ml?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (1/10/18)

Vilaishima said:


> I doubt it would get any darker. My Coffee Mill Glazed Popcorn is also perfectly clear.
> 
> Just a question, is that a 60ml bottle? The Coffee Mill One Shots make 100ml?



@Vilaishima Yes, it's a 60ml bottle. It was part of the one shot kit. The instruction card also mentions 60ml, not 100ml

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (1/10/18)

StompieZA said:


> My Sunday Mix were as follow:
> 
> Tripple G Candy - 60ml (Tripple Grape, my own Purpz clone)
> Cherry Pop - Rude rudi's Cherry juice
> ...



Mind sharing the menthol stinks recipe please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (1/10/18)

Cornelius said:


> Mind sharing the menthol stinks recipe please



Not at all, need to upload the recipes to ELR later so that i can link all.

But here is the recipe.

SMS - Stompies Menthol Stinks

7 Leaves (FA) - 4%
Eucalyptus & Mint (INW) 0.2%
Liquid Amber (TFA) 0.5% - Optional
Creme De Mente (FW) 2%

If you like heavy menthol, you can up the Eucalyptus & Mint to 1% but its super strong and will open your sinuses if you have sinus issues but its excellent, But it will overpower all the other flavors.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777 (1/10/18)

StompieZA said:


> My Sunday Mix were as follow:
> 
> Tripple G Candy - 60ml (Tripple Grape, my own Purpz clone)
> Cherry Pop - Rude rudi's Cherry juice
> ...



Mind sharing Triple G candy?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (1/10/18)

Faheem777 said:


> Mind sharing Triple G candy?






The Black Currant is an optional. My wife absolutely loves this juice and so does the other girls that work with her which i had to make for as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777 (1/10/18)

StompieZA said:


> View attachment 146844
> 
> 
> The Black Currant is an optional. My wife absolutely loves this juice and so does the other girls that work with her which i had to make for as well.



Thanks. I also started working on a remix of purpz this weekend. Will let you know how my one turns out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (1/10/18)

Hooked said:


> @Vilaishima Yes, it's a 60ml bottle. It was part of the one shot kit. The instruction card also mentions 60ml, not 100ml



Hmmm, the Blck website says that 10% is the recommended mixing percentage, which means 100ml from a 10ml bottle. Did you use the whole 10ml in the mix? If so, it might be a tad strong.

On the website, they say:



> *What is an easy One Shot Kit?*
> 
> We have developed an easy way for you to mix your one shot concentrates. This kit contains the following
> 
> ...



So it's a bit unclear whether it's supposed to be 60ml or 100ml.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (1/10/18)

StompieZA said:


> Not at all, need to upload the recipes to ELR later so that i can link all.
> 
> But here is the recipe.
> 
> ...


Thank you kindly

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (1/10/18)

RichJB said:


> Hmmm, the Blck website says that 10% is the recommended mixing percentage, which means 100ml from a 10ml bottle. Did you use the whole 10ml in the mix? If so, it might be a tad strong.
> 
> On the website, they say:
> 
> ...


I think Blck changed the system subsequent to @Hooked's delivery.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (1/10/18)

RichJB said:


> Hmmm, the Blck website says that 10% is the recommended mixing percentage, which means 100ml from a 10ml bottle. Did you use the whole 10ml in the mix? If so, it might be a tad strong.
> 
> On the website, they say:
> 
> ...



Yes, I used the whole 10ml, as per instructions.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (1/10/18)

@RichJB @Andre 

I guess so because this video also refers to 100ml, but since I had received a 60ml bottle, that's what I used. If it's too strong I'll add more of the VG/PG mix. That will work, won't it? And more nic then as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Unkl Platz (2/10/18)

Dolfie said:


> View attachment 146806


I'm sure as fur going to try it. Will note it down, thank ye.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (2/10/18)

Mixed a 2nd bottle of Fizzy Cola Candy , Some of @Chukin'Vape 's MangoChew and lastly a tester sample of MB Grape Purple one shot.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/10/18)

Fixed my lemon cream clone - tasting really good!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (3/10/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Sorry for only replying now - I have been giving the mango some time to steep to compare it properly with V2. V3 turned out OK but not as good as V2.
> I will be making V4 tomorrow after I pick up some INW Cactus and then I'll report back and gladly share the recipe If it turns out better than V2.



Sorry for the late reply @Vilaishima. Thanks Dude! Tried V2 and it was awesome! Way better than V1.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Unkl Platz (4/10/18)

The perfect *butterscotch custard creme brulee flavor* just entered my facemouth, I am overjoyed and unable to concentrate on the code.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/10/18)

Dietz said:


> Mixed a 2nd bottle of Fizzy Cola Candy , Some of @Chukin'Vape 's MangoChew and lastly a tester sample of MB Grape Purple one shot.


Mango chew looks really good @Dietz 

I’ve been almost living off Mango Milk by @Rude Rudi so another mango in the rotation could never hurt!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dietz (4/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Mango chew looks really good @Dietz
> 
> I’ve been almost living off Mango Milk by @Rude Rudi so another mango in the rotation could never hurt!!


Its simple and great! Ive been vaping since I mixed it up!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (5/10/18)

So ordered a bunch of concentrates last week and i missed JF Milk Chocolate somehow but most importantly, i chose 500ml VG instead of PG and i was out of PG which sucked.

Ordered some concentrates and PG this morning so tonight this is my list of juices which will be getting mixed

Glass Apple
Black Current Ice Cream
Easy Zoob (First Rule Podcast)
Chocolate Milkshakes (REVISED - ENYAWREKLAW)
Chocolate Almond Milkshake
Cuprian: Mint Chocolate Chip Ice Cream (REVISED- ENYAWREKLAW)
Speckled Eggs Candy - changed the Dark Chocolate (MF) to Milk Chocolate (JF)

And probably have some others but these are the ones im keen on most. I also bougt some Peach Juicy...so keen on trying this.

Will update over the weekend or monday.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/10/18)

Forgot to take a picture of today’s mix, 

250 ml of East one shot by Wiener Vape Co
100 ml of Golden Custard one shot, found out that it can actually make 230 ml of juice, so did the extra with some cinnamon to see what happens, Allready made 100 ml last weekendby @Vino1718 .
100 ml of Icy Berries by @Rude Rudi 
100 mls of Doug’s Awesome Sauce. 

Wanted to do some more but left some concentrates at work, so will try again next weekend.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (7/10/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Forgot to take a picture of today’s mix,
> 
> 250 ml of East one shot by Wiener Vape Co
> 100 ml of Golden Custard one shot, found out that it can actually make 230 ml of juice, so did the extra with some cinnamon to see what happens, Allready made 100 ml last weekendby @Vino1718 .
> ...



what is the East like exactly ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/10/18)

I recently received a bottle of DIY Strawberry ice cream and loved the taste and smell ,
Asked for a recipe but I guess the mix master does'nt want to divulge ''secrets'' So the hunt for strawb ice cream begins.
Mixed this one up and WOW !! It smells like a gelato shop here !... now for the wait .
[added about 5 drops of condensed milk-Vaping Brothers]
https://www.99juices.com/recipes/6192/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/10/18)

I don't mix anymore as I am too lazy. I therefore pay my good friend @Mr. B to mix for me on a monthly basis.
This month its:
150ml obsidian pie crust 
150ml obsidian cookie dough
200ml pistachio ry4

Thanks again @Mr. B

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches (7/10/18)

30ml water-melone
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/53215#water_malone_live_mixing_summertime_recipes_by_enyawreklaw
30ml boosted remix v3
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/112297#boosted_v3_by_enyawreklaw
30ml mango sticky rice
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/56405#mango_sticky_rice_by_shyndo
Edit: upped 5% mango and dropped rice to 3.5

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (7/10/18)

vicTor said:


> what is the East like exactly ?


No idea, first time I’m trying it but it sounded interesting, Apple, some berry and almond milk. Hope I like it there is a lot of it. That is what happens when you mix without thinking and while talking to your kids.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (7/10/18)

I have been avoiding cinnamon for a while now.
Mixed a new Chelsea bun:
La cream cheese icing 1%
Tfa vanilla bean icecream 2.5%
Flv frosting 1%
This is for the swirl part ontop.
The bun:
Cap vanilla cupcake v1 2%
Fw yellow cake 1.5%
Cap cinnamon Danish 1.5%

Of the shake it seems to be a step in the right direction...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (8/10/18)

StompieZA said:


> So ordered a bunch of concentrates last week and i missed JF Milk Chocolate somehow but most importantly, i chose 500ml VG instead of PG and i was out of PG which sucked.
> 
> Ordered some concentrates and PG this morning so tonight this is my list of juices which will be getting mixed
> 
> ...



Made all of the above yesterday, LOVE the Cuprian Mint Chocolate Chip, SNV its reminds me of the brown and green ice cream - Pompous Pom Dutches

The speckled eggs is good as well, but will be better after steeping. The Easy Zoob is great for such a simple recipe, might add some sugar cookie next time to give it a biscuit base. 

Made another 60ml of my Purpz Clone - Tripple G Candy cause my wife loves this! I did change the percentage down on two of the grapes a little and added a hint of 27 bears for that jellyness.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Humbolt (8/10/18)

StompieZA said:


> Made all of the above yesterday, LOVE the Cuprian Mint Chocolate Chip, SNV its reminds me of the brown and green ice cream - Pompous Pom Dutches
> 
> The speckled eggs is good as well, but will be better after steeping. The Easy Zoob is great for such a simple recipe, might add some sugar cookie next time to give it a biscuit base.
> 
> Made another 60ml of my Purpz Clone - Tripple G Candy cause my wife loves this! I did change the percentage down on two of the grapes a little and added a hint of 27 bears for that jellyness.


maybe it's just me, but I don't see the Zoob recipe? I've found a few online but not sure which one to go with.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StompieZA (8/10/18)

Humbolt said:


> maybe it's just me, but I don't see the Zoob recipe? I've found a few online but not sure which one to go with.



Ill need to upload it onto ATF or ELR cause this recipe was in one of the First rule podcasts. 




Other Zoob recipes which i have used and tried are:

Pebble Cream Bronuts (DIY or DIE) - Very good and very close to the actual zoob.
ZEWB Leaked - Very good recipe, probably 90% close but its tasty!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Palladium65 (8/10/18)

i mixed up Taste Knock outs Ice pickle and blue milk ! Super awesome !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (8/10/18)

Palladium65 said:


> i mixed up Taste Knock outs Ice pickle and blue milk ! Super awesome !



Mind sharing your recipes?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Palladium65 (8/10/18)

Am a newbie to vaping. So pretty much just mixed up the two in a third of my 8ml bubble Voopoo Uforce T1 U1 tank and swirled it around . I know noob way of mixing but can taste the two flavours immensely


StompieZA said:


> Mind sharing your recipes?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (8/10/18)

Palladium65 said:


> Am a newbie to vaping. So pretty much just mixed up the two in a third of my 8ml bubble Voopoo Uforce T1 U1 tank and swirled it around . I know noob way of mixing but can taste the two flavours immensely



Oh okay nice and welcome to the forum and to mixing, even if it is mixing bought juices...mixing is mixing i suppose!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (8/10/18)

Another mango mix:
Cbe double mango 3%
Cap sweet mango 1%
Hs mango 1%
Tfa strawberry 2.5%
Inw Shisha strawberry 1%
Cap golden pineapple 1%
Tfa papaya 0.3%
Tfa dragon fruit 2%
Fa cream fresh 1%

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (9/10/18)

mango peace ice tea just need to ad the tea still. but what tea

fa peach 3.5%
fa peach white 3%
cbe d mango 4%
cap sweat mango 1%
fa fresh cream 1%
cap super sweet 0.5%
fa meringue%
cap pink lemonade concentrate 2%
black ice/w23 0.5%
fa passion 0.5%
i now under stand the hype about cbe mango it is lekke

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (9/10/18)

Just a quick update on the below:

Cuprian: Mint Chocolate Chip Ice Cream (REVISED- ENYAWREKLAW)







This juice with some Koolade added tastes exactly like the above! Its not too sweet but not too bitter and the chocolate is spot on. I used Super sweet at 0.3% but i think it would be better at 0.5% 

This will go into a rotation for me!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Aydhin (9/10/18)

That mango recipe looks immensely good 


Friep said:


> Another mango mix:
> Cbe double mango 3%
> Cap sweet mango 1%
> Hs mango 1%
> ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Aydhin (9/10/18)

Started diy a month back for the sake of saving money on juice , mixed up
Vanilla swirl 5%
Cap v1 custard 5% 
Ry4 double 5% 
3 week steep, it’s vapable...but not great

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (9/10/18)

Aydhin said:


> That mango recipe looks immensely good


It turned out great closer to the mango I eant playing on the acidic side of cbe mango currently getting that mango taste close to the pit and the papaya adds a bit of the mango flesh for me. Hope it makes atleast a three day steep found that cbe double mango shines after three days

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Palladium65 (9/10/18)

StompieZA said:


> Oh okay nice and welcome to the forum and to mixing, even if it is mixing bought juices...mixing is mixing i suppose!


Thanks. Cant seem to find the vg/pg ratio of taste knock outs e-liquids tho. Would be nice to see then what's what and mix accordingly

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (9/10/18)

Palladium65 said:


> Thanks. Cant seem to find the vg/pg ratio of taste knock outs e-liquids tho. Would be nice to see then what's what and mix accordingly


Welcome @Palladium65 , most mixes are at a 70%vg / 35%pg ratio and is good, 80/20 makes it creamier and more cloud, but slightly less flavour. Some prefer a 60/40 ratio for more flavour and the MTL crown usually do 50/50. I do 70/30 in summer as the juice is a bit thicker, so not affected by heat too much, and 60/40 for winter when you want it a bit thinner due to the cold, but this is just just my personal choice though. Hope you find your sweet spot soon, maybe give the percentages a try but remember, higher pg higher throat hit/harshness, but pg is also the main carrier of the flavour as well.

Welcome also @Aydhin , single recipy flavours alone can be nice, but those are few and far inbetween. If you know what profile you prefer go to the simple 1-2 recipy thread under the diy recipies main thread, many to mix up without having to buy a load of concentrates, and mostly better tasting that singles. This is usually to test a profile to start with a new juice to know the tastes of individual concentrates and how they would fit together.
I see you did a RYE4Doudle, great as part of a mix, and for tobaccos I can vouch for FA Soho mixed at 12%, sounds high but great!! And only one concentrate. Part of quite a few of our daily rotations. There are a lot of recipies out there, and a lot of concentrates, so have a look at ELR - e-liquid-recipies.com , or all the flavours, they have sections where you can see the amount of recipies that a concentrate can be used in, and focus on those concentrates that can be used in the most recipes, in this way the ones that are more popular and concentrate sharedwill ensure that , you will be able to make more recipies with a limited amount of concentrates.

Both of you can also read the DIY primer done by @RichJB , here is the link for you to be able to download.https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/ It is worthwhile and is read even by us that have been doing it for a while. Enjoy your reading and good luck in your ventures to arrive at vaping nirvanna.
Many happy clouds to you.

Any other help needed just ask, there are a lot of excellent mixers that will share recipies and advice, and some advice can also be from ones with their own juice lines.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Beserker786 (10/10/18)

mixed up a batch of mango, litchi and ice!
4% Mango, 4% litchi, 1 % ice, 2% sweetner, 1% enhance  nice
3mg VG nic, 70/30 VG/PG All flavours CLY 
edit: details

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StompieZA (10/10/18)

Beserker786 said:


> mixed up a batch of mango, litchi and ice!
> 4% Mango, 4% litchi, 1 % ice, 2% sweetner, 1% enhance  nice
> 3mg VG nic, 70/30 VG/PG
> edit: details



Perhaps add the flavor brands to each flavor in the event that someone wants to mix this recipe.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Beserker786 (10/10/18)

StompieZA said:


> Perhaps add the flavor brands to each flavor in the event that someone wants to mix this recipe.


ah thanks! they're all CLY, edited.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/10/18)

Aydhin said:


> Started diy a month back for the sake of saving money on juice , mixed up
> Vanilla swirl 5%
> Cap v1 custard 5%
> Ry4 double 5%
> 3 week steep, it’s vapable...but not great


I would drop the custard and vanilla swirl to 1% each but that’s probably more to my taste. Will make the Ry4 come through a bit stronger. 

Give it a month steep

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/10/18)

Some restocks, some new:

Prickly Victory - a two ingredient wonder: cactus and guava. Strange combo but it works! 
Icee Orange - still a flavourite of mine...pure orange blast...
Passionade - liking this one more and more...
Mother of Dragons' Milk - a generous restock of this classic...
Sugar Cookies & Cream - have not mixed this for ages - still a winner!
One Milk to Rule Them All By: Boogenshizzle - still the best SB milk around, by far. Period.
Simple - a stunning 1, 2, 3 recipe by Kopel. This is good, very good...
Vanilleaves - a good tobacco recipe by @Dietz - looks promising - steeping in progress...
DJelly BomB - another OG by @Dietz - a complex, multi ingredient recipe, a departure for me, but it works well.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (11/10/18)

Ooh I like the sound of that Prickly Victory @Rude Rudi !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dietz (11/10/18)

Silver said:


> Ooh I like the sound of that Prickly Victory @Rude Rudi !


Its awesome @Silver and goes Very well with a bit of Coolness

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/10/18)

Dietz said:


> Its awesome @Silver and goes Very well with a bit of Coolness



Thanks @Dietz 
Noted

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (11/10/18)

I also mixed up some prickly victory but dropped the cactus to 0.5%. Personally 1% is too much for me.

Yum stuff though.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Palladium65 (11/10/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Welcome @Palladium65 , most mixes are at a 70%vg / 35%pg ratio and is good, 80/20 makes it creamier and more cloud, but slightly less flavour. Some prefer a 60/40 ratio for more flavour and the MTL crown usually do 50/50. I do 70/30 in summer as the juice is a bit thicker, so not affected by heat too much, and 60/40 for winter when you want it a bit thinner due to the cold, but this is just just my personal choice though. Hope you find your sweet spot soon, maybe give the percentages a try but remember, higher pg higher throat hit/harshness, but pg is also the main carrier of the flavour as well.
> 
> Welcome also @Aydhin , single recipy flavours alone can be nice, but those are few and far inbetween. If you know what profile you prefer go to the simple 1-2 recipy thread under the diy recipies main thread, many to mix up without having to buy a load of concentrates, and mostly better tasting that singles. This is usually to test a profile to start with a new juice to know the tastes of individual concentrates and how they would fit together.
> I see you did a RYE4Doudle, great as part of a mix, and for tobaccos I can vouch for FA Soho mixed at 12%, sounds high but great!! And only one concentrate. Part of quite a few of our daily rotations. There are a lot of recipies out there, and a lot of concentrates, so have a look at ELR - e-liquid-recipies.com , or all the flavours, they have sections where you can see the amount of recipies that a concentrate can be used in, and focus on those concentrates that can be used in the most recipes, in this way the ones that are more popular and concentrate sharedwill ensure that , you will be able to make more recipies with a limited amount of concentrates.
> ...


Thanks bud .

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jag2018 (11/10/18)

Same thing I mix everyday Pinky, (and vape a month later)...
A mix that will take over the world...!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (11/10/18)

I made another batch of Dazcole's supreme Elevenses. Cap Gingerbread has become one of my favourite concentrates. If you like ginger biscuits where it tastes like a bakery ginger rather than pungent freshly ground ginger, this recipe is a banger. That ginger/honey/cinnamon combo is sublime.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Humbolt (12/10/18)

Also mixed up a bottle of Prickly Victory last week. Super simple and really not bad.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Aydhin (14/10/18)

Aydhin said:


> Started diy a month back for the sake of saving money on juice , mixed up
> Vanilla swirl 5%
> Cap v1 custard 5%
> Ry4 double 5%
> 3 week steep, it’s vapable...but not great



After a couple days being shaken and carried around this juice really came through for me , I enjoy custard ... more than I should

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/10/18)

Aydhin said:


> After a couple days being shaken and carried around this juice really came through for me , I enjoy custard ... more than I should


And that's why we diy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/10/18)

Morning glory - a good healthy restock

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/84671

Mango milk by @Rude Rudi (couldn’t find the original recipe link)

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2676213/Mango Milk don

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## lesvaches (14/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Morning glory - a good healthy restock
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/84671
> 
> ...


marked private

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (14/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> marked private


It’s Sunday. Stop shouting at me 

Should be fine now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (14/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Finally got around to mixing Gods Milk. Can’t believe I’ve never done it.
> 
> View attachment 142465


Cracked it today. Not bad. Will give it a few wicks and a go in the goon later before my final verdict so far meh...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches (14/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> It’s Sunday. Stop shouting at me
> 
> Should be fine now.


THANK YOU

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> THANK YOU


YOU’RE WELCOME

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rude Rudi (15/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Morning glory - a good healthy restock
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/84671
> 
> ...





lesvaches said:


> marked private



Here is the Mango Milk recipe

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (15/10/18)

Lemon Condensed Milk Fridge Tart for a friend who cannot get enough.
500 ml of Guitari (peach lemonade) by @Patrick, HRH's staple.
GuaBerry by @Kalashnikov. Still the best guava juice on the planet for me. Yes, I did try Frandy Pink Guava @Kalashnikov - it does not come close.
Watermelon Rush, stocking up on this old favourite by Tootall.

A few new ones to try:
Alfred's Pudding, a sweet vanilla dessert.
Pink Kiwi. I enjoy Tootall's Dragon Lady and thought to give this variation a go. 
Wild Exotic, "a tart, refreshing blend of exotic lychee, citrus and melons" says DarthVapor. Got this in the FLV Recipe Book, which @lesvaches linked to in another thread - thank you.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (15/10/18)

Andre said:


> Lemon Condensed Milk Fridge Tart for a friend who cannot get enough.
> 500 ml of Guitari (peach lemonade) by @Patrick, HRH's staple.
> GuaBerry by @Kalashnikov. Still the best guava juice on the planet for me. Yes, I did try Frandy Pink Guava @Kalashnikov - it does not come close.
> Watermelon Rush, stocking up on this old favourite by Tootall.
> ...



Aloha

@Andre, do you think the guava could be subbed in @Kalashnikov Guaberry?

Am keen to try it, but I don't have TFA Guava

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (15/10/18)

Andre said:


> Lemon Condensed Milk Fridge Tart for a friend who cannot get enough.
> 500 ml of Guitari (peach lemonade) by @Patrick, HRH's staple.
> GuaBerry by @Kalashnikov. Still the best guava juice on the planet for me. Yes, I did try Frandy Pink Guava @Kalashnikov - it does not come close.
> Watermelon Rush, stocking up on this old favourite by Tootall.
> ...


these all look really good. thank you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (15/10/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Aloha
> 
> @Andre, do you think the guava could be subbed in @Kalashnikov Guaberry?
> 
> Am keen to try it, but I don't have TFA Guava


Depends on which guava you want to replace it with?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (15/10/18)

Andre said:


> Depends on which guava you want to replace it with?


I have these available

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (15/10/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> I have these available


I would try the CAP Sweet Guava at 6%, but would NOT then add the optional TFA Strawberry Sweet (I wonder if @Kalashnikov did not mean CAP Sweet Strawberry as TFA does not have a sweet strawberry as far as I know).

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (15/10/18)

I'd also go with Cap Sweet. FA Guava at the recipe's stipulated 7% would be... interesting. I don't know the RF Guava but Cap Sweet is generally renowned as one of the tastiest and easiest to work with.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/10/18)

Andre said:


> I would try the CAP at 6%, but would NOT then add the optional TFA Strawberry Sweet (I wonder if @Kalashnikov did not mean CAP Sweet Strawberry as TFA does not have a sweet strawberry as far as I know).


That could be more correct Andre. I did try it with many strawberries. They do seem to work out not to bad. Definitely Cap strawberry can sub TFA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (16/10/18)

Last nights mixing session! 

Made the following:

Sour Worms - My own creation, 60ml top up
Jelly baby - 30ml for a friend
Pebble cream / zoob - 60ml
Blackcurrant liquorice - 15ml tester
Ystervarkies - 15ml tester






Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## wmrigney (16/10/18)

StompieZA said:


> Last nights mixing session!
> 
> Made the following:
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking what do you use to get sour? I've tried TFA sour and even after 3 weeks it tastes and smells like bubble bath.


Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (16/10/18)

wmrigney said:


> If you don't mind me asking what do you use to get sour? I've tried TFA sour and even after 3 weeks it tastes and smells like bubble bath.
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk



A combination of TFA Sour and Lemon Sicily FA

In the above Sour Worms recipe, i used Sour 1% and Lemon Sicily 0.7%. 

On inhale you get a light sour taste on your tongue and mouth. 

Dont use these concentrates too high, it will go south very quickly....less is more!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (16/10/18)

Here is my recipe i am currently working on although to me and my wife its pretty awesome to the point my wife said i should make her 60ml lol

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2718198/Sour Worms

Still has some slight tweaking to balance everything but its pretty good i think.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## wmrigney (16/10/18)

I'll give that try. Have you used malic acid before? I was given it yesterday to try but it has the same bubble bath smell to me. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (16/10/18)

StompieZA said:


> A combination of TFA Sour and Lemon Sicily FA
> 
> In the above Sour Worms recipe, i used Sour 1% and Lemon Sicily 0.7%.
> 
> ...


what’s your opinion of the rumor that CAP is releasing a super sour?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (16/10/18)

wmrigney said:


> I'll give that try. Have you used malic acid before? I was given it yesterday to try but it has the same bubble bath smell to me.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk



I have heard of Malic Acid but TFA Sour is basically Malic acid in a diluted form.

To get the sour taste via vapor is difficult due to your senses. Sour is usually picked up by your tongue and not your nose or smell. What i realized with this recipe, if you vape this juice with your tongue close to the drip tip, you can taste the vapor instead of smelling it if that makes sense.

I started off thinking that i will get a sour taste by using TFA Sour after doing lots of research but found that Lemon Sicily works better as per DIY or DIE : https://diyordievaping.com/2017/11/27/stop-using-tfa-sour-beginner-diy-ejuice-tips/ which assisted me and it seems like im on the right track.

I now use Lemon Sicily FA, Sour TFA or Juicy Lemon Cap to try and get sour

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (16/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> what’s your opinion of the rumor that CAP is releasing a super sour?



As per my previous post, unless you actually get the vapor on your tongue you probably wont taste it but i could be wrong.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (16/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> I also mixed up some prickly victory but dropped the cactus to 0.5%. Personally 1% is too much for me.
> 
> Yum stuff though.


The drop to 0.5% cactus REALLY made a difference to this juice for me. 

The guava is coming through much better and that tiny bit of cactus gives that little bit of something weird to keep it tasty. 

Gonna add some other fruits in small increments to see what that does to it. Will report back.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Humbolt (16/10/18)

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/56405

Mixed up a 50ml to try out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (16/10/18)

Driving me insane, I should save recipes immediately when I see them.
WHY? WHY? W..... Why did I buy
TFA Grape soda
FA Forest Fruit mix
TFA Crunchy Cereal????

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## lesvaches (16/10/18)

Humbolt said:


> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/56405
> 
> Mixed up a 50ml to try out


Please let us know what you think.
I think i'm going to swap the Rice % with Mango %.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Humbolt (16/10/18)

Also mixed this up some time ago. My own mix. Really wanted to do a key lime yoghurt so gave it a shot.
Didn't turn out too bad. The yoghurt is supposed to be the main event so I kept the key lime lower. Added some cactus to give it a bit of juicyness.
Steeped for a week. 

KEY LIME YOGHURT

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Humbolt (16/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> Please let us know what you think.
> I think i'm going to swap the Rice % with Mango %.


Will definitely do so. The rice did seem a bit high to me too. But I'm eager to see the result.
Its supposed to be a shake and vape, but I'll give it a week and report back.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (16/10/18)

Cornelius said:


> WHY? WHY? W..... Why did I buy
> ...
> FA Forest Fruit mix



It was for Rudi's Icee Berry. Or maybe Cheeba's Berry Creamy. It's a good flavour, you shouldn't regret buying it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt (16/10/18)

@Cornelius I have a bottle of Berry Creamy. It's really good for such a simple and easy mix.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (16/10/18)

Humbolt said:


> Will definitely do so. The rice did seem a bit high to me too. But I'm eager to see the result.
> Its supposed to be a shake and vape, but I'll give it a week and report back.


yes. i’ve been wondering why some recipes call to steep plain custard for 21 days but add banana nut bread and magic. steep time 5 days. i honestly think rice need 10 days or i’m using the wrong rice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (16/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> yes. i’ve been wondering why some recipes call to steep plain custard for 21 days but add banana nut bread and magic. steep time 5 days. i honestly think rice need 10 days or i’m using the wrong rice.


Custards and creams take long to steep due to their composition I think. Apparently rice fades very quickly. This is the first time I'm using it so will see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (17/10/18)

RichJB said:


> It was for Rudi's Icee Berry. Or maybe Cheeba's Berry Creamy. It's a good flavour, you shouldn't regret buying it.



You are absolutely correct with Icee Berry!!! Thank you for the Berry Cream recipe. Thank you very much
Want to try and guess why the other 2

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB (17/10/18)

You've got me there. There are no public recipes for Grape Soda on ATF, and only one unrated recipe for Crunchy Cereal. I have to say, those are two flavours that wouldn't be in my "must buy" list.

But look on the bright side, at least it wasn't FA Chocolate or Dark Bean. Those are both in my stash and I really, really wish I'd bought something else. I have tried every recipe by every top mixer who has used those two flavours, and nobody has been able to make them vapeable for me. But we wouldn't be DIYers if we didn't buy the occasional no bueno flavour. 

On that note, Wayne just a did a video on his Ten Worst Flavours. It's notable that he actually has all of them, haha.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lawrence A (17/10/18)

Could the grape soda not be for Kzor's Groot?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (17/10/18)

Lawrence A said:


> Could the grape soda not be for Kzor's Groot?



That and i also use it in my own creation of Tripple G Candy which also has white grape and grape candy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (18/10/18)

Cornelius said:


> Driving me insane, I should save recipes immediately when I see them.
> WHY? WHY? W..... Why did I buy
> TFA Grape soda
> FA Forest Fruit mix
> TFA Crunchy Cereal????


Same reason I bought Cap Jelly Candy in January and mixed Missionary from @Chukin'Vape last weekend.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StompieZA (18/10/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Same reason I bought Cap Jelly Candy in January and mixed Missionary from @Chukin'Vape last weekend.



Love Cap Jelly Candy and Cap 27 Bears!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (18/10/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Same reason I bought Cap Jelly Candy in January and mixed Missionary from @Chukin'Vape last weekend.



Thanks for mixing me up - Did you enjoy it? People who like candies, and sugary soda's love this mix - but if you dont have a candy sweet tooth, this recipe would be a dumpster fire for you.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (18/10/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Thanks for mixing me up - Did you enjoy it? People who like candies, and sugary soda's love this mix - but if you dont have a candy sweet tooth, this recipe would be a dumpster fire for you.


Like a sweetie ever so often, going to try over weekend,have to rewick and rebuild again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dog666 (18/10/18)

Help a brother out here
What would you say is the best strawberry to use in a strawberry shake and a banana in a banana shake

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wmrigney (18/10/18)

I use TFA banana ripe and TFA strawberry ripe


Dog666 said:


> Help a brother out here
> What would you say is the best strawberry to use in a strawberry shake and a banana in a banana shake



Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (18/10/18)

VG/PG + S


Dog666 said:


> Help a brother out here
> What would you say is the best strawberry to use in a strawberry shake and a banana in a banana shake


i can’t say if it is the best but i like the combination of Cap sweet strawberry and TPA strawberry 3-4% each.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (18/10/18)

Dog666 said:


> Help a brother out here
> What would you say is the best strawberry to use in a strawberry shake and a banana in a banana shake



Personally i would say a mixture of Strawberry Ripe TFA, Strawberry Sweet CAP and Strawberry RF SC would work very nice

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/10/18)

Dog666 said:


> Help a brother out here
> What would you say is the best strawberry to use in a strawberry shake and a banana in a banana shake


I’m a fan of INW shisha strawberry

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dog666 (18/10/18)

wmrigney said:


> I use TFA banana ripe and TFA strawberry ripe
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Thanks brother, I tried strawberry ripe but for some reason i feel it fades away

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dog666 (18/10/18)

StompieZA said:


> Personally i would say a mixture of Strawberry Ripe TFA, Strawberry Sweet CAP and Strawberry RF SC would work very nice


Gona try this

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## darryn.britton (18/10/18)

Mixed up 8 new flavours this week. Haven't tested them properly so I'll post once I know whether they're worth mentioning.

Did SnV test a concoction I threw together as an homage to my favourite juice and I'm pretty gobsmacked by how yummy it is right off the bat. Will likely play around with the recipe a bit but as a v1 I'm pretty stoked. Granted it's insultingly simple but it hit the spot 

1.50% Jackfruit (TPA)
3.00% Strawberry, Ripe (TPA)
2.00% Strawberry, Sweet (CAP)
4.00% Sweet Lychee (CAP)
3.00% Sweet Tangerine (CAP)
1.50% Vanilla Swirl (TPA)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JB1987 (19/10/18)

Hi guys, I have a question if someone can advise. My SO only likes basic vanilla juice, no custard, cookie or ice cream combos. Which vanilla would be good as a single flavour vape? My current stash is:

Holy Vanilla (DIYFS)
Vanilla Pudding (FLV)
Madagascar Vanilla (FA)
French Vanilla Cream (TFA)
Vanilla Swirl (TFA)
Shish Vanilla (INW)
French Vanilla (CAP)

Any other suggestions or recipes would be appreciated.

Thanks.

@Andre @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (19/10/18)

JB1987 said:


> Hi guys, I have a question if someone can advise. My SO only likes basic vanilla juice, no custard, cookie or ice cream combos. Which vanilla would be good as a single flavour vape? My current stash is:
> 
> Holy Vanilla (DIYFS)
> Vanilla Pudding (FLV)
> ...


My goto single flavour vanilla when I started mixing was tfa french vanilla cream at 8%

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cornelius (19/10/18)

JB1987 said:


> Hi guys, I have a question if someone can advise. My SO only likes basic vanilla juice, no custard, cookie or ice cream combos. Which vanilla would be good as a single flavour vape? My current stash is:
> 
> Holy Vanilla (DIYFS)
> Vanilla Pudding (FLV)
> ...



Also looking for a Vanilla recipe. But I want one as close as possible to the Cue Pod Vanilla.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (19/10/18)

JB1987 said:


> Hi guys, I have a question if someone can advise. My SO only likes basic vanilla juice, no custard, cookie or ice cream combos. Which vanilla would be good as a single flavour vape? My current stash is:
> 
> Holy Vanilla (DIYFS)
> Vanilla Pudding (FLV)
> ...


I have never tried any of those standalone, but if I had to, would go with FIYFS Holy Vanilla at 3.0 %. Go to 4.0 % is you want it bolder.
Here is a vanilla recipe.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB (19/10/18)

JB1987 said:


> Which vanilla would be good as a single flavour vape?



Does it need to be SF? I think you'd get more interest and depth by mixing two or more together: Shisha and French Vanilla, Swirl and Holy, etc. Madagascar is probably the purest in terms of being just straight vanilla essence but it would be an awfully thin vape. Pairing it with one of the thicker, creamier vanillas would probably work. I suppose it depends how much body/density she is willing to have behind the vanilla.

Hashslingingslashur mixes Shisha and Holy in his Vin's Vanilla Cookies and Holy, Swirl and Cap VC in his Sainte Vanilla. Those will probably be too dense/creamy/cakey for her tastes but it does give an idea of how you can pair vanillas up to get more than just a single linear vanilla note.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JB1987 (19/10/18)

RichJB said:


> Does it need to be SF? I think you'd get more interest and depth by mixing two or more together: Shisha and French Vanilla, Swirl and Holy, etc. Madagascar is probably the purest in terms of being just straight vanilla essence but it would be an awfully thin vape. Pairing it with one of the thicker, creamier vanillas would probably work. I suppose it depends how much body/density she is willing to have behind the vanilla.
> 
> Hashslingingslashur mixes Shisha and Holy in his Vin's Vanilla Cookies and Holy, Swirl and Cap VC in his Sainte Vanilla. Those will probably be too dense/creamy/cakey for her tastes but it does give an idea of how you can pair vanillas up to get more than just a single linear vanilla note.



Thanks @RichJB , it doesn't have to be SF. I'll play around with some mixes.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (19/10/18)

RichJB said:


> Does it need to be SF? I think you'd get more interest and depth by mixing two or more together: Shisha and French Vanilla, Swirl and Holy, etc. Madagascar is probably the purest in terms of being just straight vanilla essence but it would be an awfully thin vape. Pairing it with one of the thicker, creamier vanillas would probably work. I suppose it depends how much body/density she is willing to have behind the vanilla.
> 
> Hashslingingslashur mixes Shisha and Holy in his Vin's Vanilla Cookies and Holy, Swirl and Cap VC in his Sainte Vanilla. Those will probably be too dense/creamy/cakey for her tastes but it does give an idea of how you can pair vanillas up to get more than just a single linear vanilla note.


French vanilla and vanilla custard.

The vanilla custard is really good, I have it in my lemon cream cronut mix

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/10/18)

Mini mix tonight. 

A few top ups but fiddling with a new fruity thingy with a touch of cool that should hopefully be ready to share soon

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Armed (19/10/18)

Trying out
CHOFFEE http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1884263/Choffee
and 
Cerealhttp://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/92786/Cereal 

something completely different for me. Been mixing Icee Lychee (till i ran out of FA Lychee), Jango, Grape them apple and Golden Ticket almost exclusively the pass 3 months.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Aydhin (20/10/18)

Choffee sounds yum, well the word choffee that is ! Keen to hear the outcome

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (20/10/18)

Aydhin said:


> Choffee sounds yum, well the word choffee that is ! Keen to hear the outcome


I make it for a mate of mine. He goes through about 500ml a month so it can’t be all that bad

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Aydhin (21/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> I make it for a mate of mine. He goes through about 500ml a month so it can’t be all that bad


 I just checked and the recipe only contains 2 concentrates ... color me stunned

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt (21/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> I make it for a mate of mine. He goes through about 500ml a month so it can’t be all that bad


Is this your own creation? Think I'll give it a bash too. Been looking for a decent coffee mix.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (22/10/18)

Humbolt said:


> Is this your own creation? Think I'll give it a bash too. Been looking for a decent coffee mix.


Yessir. 

Hope you like it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Armed (22/10/18)

Aydhin said:


> Choffee sounds yum, well the word choffee that is ! Keen to hear the outcome


Will let you know. If I'm not mistaken it needs 2 weeks steep

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/10/18)

Armed said:


> Will let you know. If I'm not mistaken it needs 2 weeks steep


2 weeks is good. 4 is better but I normally steep all my stuff for 4 weeks so to be honest I wouldn’t know if a shorter steep time would work

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (22/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Yessir.
> 
> Hope you like it.



If I could add something here, try adding 2% Cap Van Custard or FA Cream Fresh. I personally like the Cream Fresh because it makes it slightly lighter without doing much to the flavour. Almost like adding a bit of extra milk to your coffee.

The Custard makes it a bit heavier again and adding a hint of vanilla yumminess.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Aydhin (22/10/18)

So I’m wanting to try a small mix of banana nut bread , thinking 
BnB - 8%
Acetyl pyrazine 0,5%
Brown sugar 1% 
Thoughts before I go ahead?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (22/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> 2 weeks is good. 4 is better but I normally steep all my stuff for 4 weeks so to be honest I wouldn’t know if a shorter steep time would work


What he said. The longer you steep, the better it tastes.

It's like next day curry tastes better than on the day it's cooked.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Armed (22/10/18)

Adephi said:


> If I could add something here, try adding 2% Cap Van Custard or FA Cream Fresh. I personally like the Cream Fresh because it makes it slightly lighter without doing much to the flavour. Almost like adding a bit of extra milk to your coffee.
> 
> The Custard makes it a bit heavier again and adding a hint of vanilla yumminess.


Both sounds so lekkercan't wait to try

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vilaishima (22/10/18)

Aydhin said:


> So I’m wanting to try a small mix of banana nut bread , thinking
> BnB - 8%
> Acetyl pyrazine 0,5%
> Brown sugar 1%
> Thoughts before I go ahead?



Acetyl Pyrazine could add a nice touch. I vaped my single flavour banana nut bread and it was pretty good. Over the weekend though I did:
Banana Nut Bread 8%
Brown Sugar 1%
Cinnamon Roll 0.5%

It is pretty vapeable but needs another couple of days to steep methinks.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (22/10/18)

Adephi said:


> If I could add something here, try adding 2% Cap Van Custard or FA Cream Fresh. I personally like the Cream Fresh because it makes it slightly lighter without doing much to the flavour. Almost like adding a bit of extra milk to your coffee.
> 
> The Custard makes it a bit heavier again and adding a hint of vanilla yumminess.


This sounds good!!

I’m gonna try this at month end

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/18)

OK , today I needed to have a Nesquick strawberry flavour so I mixed this up and , boy, does it smell 
like the real thing !! I added 1.5ml sweetner just for fun and it tastes about right - will see in 48 hrs time .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (22/10/18)

Aydhin said:


> So I’m wanting to try a small mix of banana nut bread , thinking
> BnB - 8%
> Acetyl pyrazine 0,5%
> Brown sugar 1%
> Thoughts before I go ahead?


10 day steep seems to be consensus on the BNB. It works.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Aydhin (22/10/18)

Woke up at about 1am this morning and mixed my simplest of vapes , 
7% could’ve been 8% cap v1 custard 
And I think there might have been 1 or 2 mls left of the vanilla swirl , 120ml batch , the hadaly is giving me reference flavor , tastes just like it smells in the concentrate bottle

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dog666 (22/10/18)

@Flavour world Sa 
Some new coffee mill one shots mixed

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Beserker786 (22/10/18)

Mixed some unicorn frap and mango raspberry ice cream! Now the steep and to sleep

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Armed (23/10/18)

Beserker786 said:


> View attachment 149347
> View attachment 149346
> Mixed some unicorn frap and mango raspberry ice cream! Now the steep and to sleep


You have to tell me how that unicorn frap tastes ... is it supposed to be a clone of juiceman unicorn frappe?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Beserker786 (23/10/18)

Armed said:


> You have to tell me how that unicorn frap tastes ... is it supposed to be a clone of juiceman unicorn frappe?


Yup but subbbed the dazzle berry with CLY and increased the sweetner a touch. Tastes decent! It’s a sweet and sour tart vape, mango and raspberry come out nice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Flavour world Sa (23/10/18)

Has anyone tried this one with the razzleberry?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Armed (23/10/18)

Flavour world Sa said:


> View attachment 149353
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried this one with the razzleberry?


Rule 1 on the razzleberry.. 
I'm afraid to buy it because it's not used in too many recipes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (23/10/18)

Please correct me if I'm wrong here.

Does nicotine have an impact on blending flavours during steeping?

I have a 500ml bottle of three strawberry flavours with sweet cream but no nic. After nearly two months, the smell / flavour is still the same as the day it was mixed. No change of colour either. I normally get a yellow tint.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cornelius (23/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong here.
> 
> Does nicotine have an impact on blending flavours during steeping?
> 
> I have a 500ml bottle of three strawberry flavours with sweet cream but no nic. After nearly two months, the smell / flavour is still the same as the day it was mixed. No change of colour either. I normally get a yellow tint.



I can't answer that, however I once read somewhere that bigger qty's need longer steep time. Reason I am commenting, I want to mix Cardinal in 500ml batches and I have a concern that this will mean a extended Steep time. So let's see what the guru's have to say

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dog666 (23/10/18)

Armed said:


> Rule 1 on the razzleberry..
> I'm afraid to buy it because it's not used in too many recipes


Not so bad

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (23/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong here.
> 
> Does nicotine have an impact on blending flavours during steeping?
> 
> I have a 500ml bottle of three strawberry flavours with sweet cream but no nic. After nearly two months, the smell / flavour is still the same as the day it was mixed. No change of colour either. I normally get a yellow tint.



Nic does change colour during steep. Some flavours as well but not a lot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre (23/10/18)

JB1987 said:


> Hi guys, I have a question if someone can advise. My SO only likes basic vanilla juice, no custard, cookie or ice cream combos. Which vanilla would be good as a single flavour vape? My current stash is:
> 
> Holy Vanilla (DIYFS)
> Vanilla Pudding (FLV)
> ...


@JB1987, found this thread on Reddit. Some agreement there on DIYFS Holy Vanilla at 3% or LB Vanilla Ice Cream at 8%.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/10/18)

Cornelius said:


> I can't answer that, however I once read somewhere that bigger qty's need longer steep time. Reason I am commenting, I want to mix Cardinal in 500ml batches and I have a concern that this will mean a extended Steep time. So let's see what the guru's have to say


Yeah the thing is i had made a previous batch with nic in and it steeped so well, you could smell all the strawberry goodness. Only took about two to three weeks, that's with nic.

This batch is without nic, nothing has changed. I'm thinking, get some Gold nic and add to the mix.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Armed (23/10/18)

Dog666 said:


> Not so bad
> View attachment 149364


But only 16 shared recipes on 'all the flavors'
I'll get to this eventually..
So many recipes to try ... So little time

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Armed (23/10/18)

So many concentrates to buy... So little money

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (23/10/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Acetyl Pyrazine could add a nice touch. I vaped my single flavour banana nut bread and it was pretty good. Over the weekend though I did:
> Banana Nut Bread 8%
> Brown Sugar 1%
> Cinnamon Roll 0.5%
> ...


I'm definitely giving this one a bash.... Seeing as I don't have AP available for the previous one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (23/10/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Acetyl Pyrazine could add a nice touch. I vaped my single flavour banana nut bread and it was pretty good. Over the weekend though I did:
> Banana Nut Bread 8%
> Brown Sugar 1%
> Cinnamon Roll 0.5%
> ...


I presume they are all TFA flavours? Mainly because of banana nut bread. If not, can you provide details, also want to try this out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (23/10/18)

Cinnamon Roll is FW afaik, TFA's is called Cinnamon Danish.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dog666 (23/10/18)

RichJB said:


> Cinnamon Roll is FW afaik, TFA's is called Cinnamon Danish.


Going to try the liquid barn cinnamon roll on this

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (25/10/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Thanks for mixing me up - Did you enjoy it? People who like candies, and sugary soda's love this mix - but if you dont have a candy sweet tooth, this recipe would be a dumpster fire for you.


I have found my grape vape , it is sweet for sure, but in a good way for me as I do have a sweet tooth that needs to be fed ever so often. Not an adv, but a great inbetweener for some relief from some of the dry stuff. Will definately be mixing it again.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (25/10/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I have found my grape vape , it is sweet for sure, but in a good way for me as I do have a sweet tooth that needs to be fed ever so often. Not an adv, but a great inbetweener for some relief from some of the dry stuff. Will definately be mixing it again.



Thanks for the feedback @Room Fogger - i'm quite surprised you enjoyed this sweet recipe. Its totally artificial and candy like! Thanks for mixing me up, please let me know if you want me to mix any of your recipes up for some feedback. I'm indebted

Here is the recipe for anyone who was wondering what this is.
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/121572#missionary_grape_strawberry_soda_by_thefogvlog

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (25/10/18)

Done and dusted, now for the wait


Vaporator00 said:


> I'm definitely giving this one a bash.... Seeing as I don't have AP available for the previous one



Also have a few mango testers in keen to have a go at

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (25/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> I make it for a mate of mine. He goes through about 500ml a month so it can’t be all that bad


i’ll be mixing your choffee tonight. eager to give it a try.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (25/10/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Room Fogger - i'm quite surprised you enjoyed this sweet recipe. Its totally artificial and candy like! Thanks for mixing me up, please let me know if you want me to mix any of your recipes up for some feedback. I'm indebted
> 
> Here is the recipe for anyone who was wondering what this is.
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/121572#missionary_grape_strawberry_soda_by_thefogvlog


I will definately do so if I manage to get something resembling a recipy, don’t want to destroy your taste buds

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Palladium65 (26/10/18)

Even tho am not DIY mixing. Mixed TKO Me Time with TKO ice pick and gives an amazing blend of sweet with a minty cool. Super awesome !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (26/10/18)

Nothing yet but I got me some goodies...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (26/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Nothing yet but I got me some goodies...
> 
> View attachment 149640



hell, what a haul, hope you left us some !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (26/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Nothing yet but I got me some goodies...
> 
> View attachment 149640


watching this space

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Humbolt (26/10/18)

Mixed up a 50ml of @Paul33 's Choffee.
Really keen to taste it, only 13 more days left to wait.

Also did a 50ml Circus Cookie Remix

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (26/10/18)

Humbolt said:


> Mixed up a 50ml of @Paul33 's Choffee.
> Really keen to taste it, only 13 more days left to wait.
> 
> Also did a 50ml Circus Cookie Remix


yip, i did the Choffee last night. 13.5 days to go.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Humbolt (26/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> yip, i did the Choffee last night. 13.5 days to go.


2 weeks is a long time as it smells just lovely.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Paul33 (26/10/18)

vicTor said:


> hell, what a haul, hope you left us some !


I think there’s a few bottles left there

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> watching this space


Will keep you updated

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/10/18)

I mixed a lot. All 250ml. Some Marietta and Morning Glory for me and the rest for a mate

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (27/10/18)

Oh and 500ml of choffee yesterday for another lazy friend!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## NOOB (27/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Oh and 500ml of choffee yesterday for another lazy friend!


Damn, why dont I have friends like you? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (27/10/18)

NOOB said:


> Damn, why dont I have friends like you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


@RainstormZA *nudge, nudge, wink, wink*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (27/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> @RainstormZA *nudge, nudge, wink, wink*


Depends on where he's located. And when I've sorted the diy mixer out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (27/10/18)

Some *w*eird and *w*onderful mixes today:

Spicy Icy Chamoyada Mangonada by ID10-T. "...modeled after the tangy, sweet, and spicy frozen Mexican confection". I made a second bottle using our FSA/CBE Double Mango in place of the FLV and CAP Mangoes.
007 Cola, a unique and different cola.
Blitz, a "hop infused rhubarb and dragonfruit energy drink"!
Gigi, the creator says it is Crack improved. Grack is weird, and not my taste, but I like to try weird stuff. So, had to try this derivative.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/10/18)

@Andre

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vilaishima (27/10/18)

So I think I have now come to the point where I need to buy VG by the 5L...

I decided to try some of the new Coffee Mill One Shots. I mixed 100ml of each:
Jungle Red
Sour Fruities
Swedish Berries

I also mixed 100ml of each
Adam se Klokke
Punch my Mango V5

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (27/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Oh and 500ml of choffee yesterday for another lazy friend!


Wow that's such a simple recipe...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> @RainstormZA *nudge, nudge, wink, wink*







One of the all time great comedy sketches. First performed about 45 years ago.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (28/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Wow that's such a simple recipe...


Simple recipes sometimes just work 

They also make mixing super easy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (28/10/18)

Got around to stocking up on some adv’s, and some new recipies for tryouts.




Honey Wood by @GSM500 http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2678925/Honey+Wood
( did 2x30ml testers with a twist as suggested by @GSM500 for me and same max VG for @vicTor )
Morning Glory by @Rude Rudi https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/84671
Cardinal by @Fear https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/24962
St Louie Butter Cake by Burgundy https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/54710
SWAK by @darryn.britton http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1427496/Swak
Soho @7.5%
All of the above now up to 200ml batches at a time, Cardinal may have to go up in quantity, thanks @Rude Rudi for the intro to this.
3-2-1 by @Rude Rudi 30ml tester - could not find the link to the recipy.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/10/18)

Jeepers @Room Fogger 
That looks amazing and very tasty!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## darryn.britton (28/10/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Got around to stocking up on some adv’s, and some new recipies for tryouts.
> 
> View attachment 149846
> 
> ...


Thanks dude that's high praise to be among such legends. I desperately want to get my hands on the Cardinal concentrates.. must just go ahead and find and order them already  My go-to doesn't stock them 

Sent from my G8341 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/10/18)

Starting to stock up for December!!

Zoo "You Biscuit" by @rogue zombie. This recipe looks solid and right up me alley!
007 Cola - Thanks @Andre for finding this masterpiece of bending... A Cola with not a drop of cola in sight... Phenomenal skills here...
Nectar of the Gods- A stunning, multi-layered Guava beverage - It's a goodie...
Moo Meadows - A simple and tasty clone = "a smooth combination of ripe strawberries and fresh, thick cream"
Peach Lemonade - A fantastic summer cooler
A few Vurve recipes which eluded me:
Honey Nut Cigar - As the name suggests...not in your face cigar, more of a Swisher type cigar - fantastic tobacco for bacco novices
Cherry Almond Cigar - a variation on the theme, albeit with a more upfront, in your face, cigar punch.
Vanilla Almond Milk - A restock of this beauty and firm favourite of many established mixers
Strawberryish & Cream - My second all time favourite S&C where you can actually taste the SB...
KIWANA U WANA CUSTARD - A generous restock of one of my all time favourites...
Cardinal - I took thew plunge and mixed up 1000mls of this... It just seems to evaporate!
Strawberry Fog - The missus loves this one...
Strawnana Custard - A restock of this classic...
Doug's Awesome sauce - The blueberry version is still rather tasty...
Tropicana - A delicious union of perfectly ripe tropical fruits.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## lesvaches (28/10/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Starting to stock up for December!!
> 
> Zoo "You Biscuit" by @rogue zombie. This recipe looks solid and right up me alley!
> 007 Cola - Thanks @Andre for finding this masterpiece of bending... A Cola with not a drop of cola in sight... Phenomenal skills here...
> ...


december 2019?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (28/10/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Got around to stocking up on some adv’s, and some new recipies for tryouts.
> 
> View attachment 149846
> 
> ...


I find cardinal gunks my coils terribly or is it just me?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> december 2019?


Nope, some 4 week steepers here so it will be ready for the holidays!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> I find cardinal gunks my coils terribly or is it just me?



A minor price to pay...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/10/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> A minor price to pay...


Oh good so it’s not just me. 

I hear you, it’s definitely worth it!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (28/10/18)

Silver said:


> Jeepers @Room Fogger
> That looks amazing and very tasty!!


Thanks @Silver , some are great as I know them, hoping the new ones turn out great.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/10/18)

darryn.britton said:


> Thanks dude that's high praise to be among such legends. I desperately want to get my hands on the Cardinal concentrates.. must just go ahead and find and order them already  My go-to doesn't stock them
> 
> Sent from my G8341 using Tapatalk


You won’t be sorry, Cardinal is a great juice. Go for it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/10/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Starting to stock up for December!!
> 
> Zoo "You Biscuit" by @rogue zombie. This recipe looks solid and right up me alley!
> 007 Cola - Thanks @Andre for finding this masterpiece of bending... A Cola with not a drop of cola in sight... Phenomenal skills here...
> ...


You wanted to make it difficult for the rest of us with Cardinal,  1l of one juice, but I have to agree, it just vanishes. Also trying to see if I can eliminate mixing in December, and have something for platsak January. Another Locust of to university, they owe me big time once they are done, take always for a month.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> I find cardinal gunks my coils terribly or is it just me?


But it is worth it, I will rewick daily for this pleasure.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Aydhin (29/10/18)

Has anybody mixed up Hawaiian pog remix by Diyordie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (29/10/18)

Yesterday i mixed recipes from scratch 

ZooMinals (my own Zewb remix) - Previous recipes i found had too much lemon so i used Fruit Circles, changed most ingerients with lower persentages and i must say, I am vaping a tank now and its pretty good, better tbh.

Smileys (My own Jolly Jammer cookie) - I had a Jolly Jammer recipe but did not have INW biscuit. So i decided to make my own by using Craham Cracker cheesecake, Raspberry Malina IWN paired with Strawberry RF (SC), Vanilla Shisha INW etc. 

From the shake and smell after mixing the smell is spot on and the taste is pretty great. Think the Strawberry and Raspberry needs to be upped a little but the rest is pretty great.







After im happy with the recipes and testing for a week or so then only will i post the recipes on here. Just need to make sure i dont need any adjusting.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## paul smit (29/10/18)

StompieZA said:


> Yesterday i mixed recipes from scratch
> 
> ZooMinals (my own Zewb remix) - Previous recipes i found had too much lemon so i used Fruit Circles, changed most ingerients with lower persentages and i must say, I am vaping a tank now and its pretty good, better tbh.
> 
> ...


Asb laat weet hoe die resep smaak ek soek al lank na so iets

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (29/10/18)

paul smit said:


> Asb laat weet hoe die resep smaak ek soek al lank na so iets



Cool no problem. 

Zewb/Zoob has been my ADV go to juice for the past couple of months, I battle to find anything i really like as much and the recipes i found online are great but not perfect. Must say the current ZooMinals that i have mixed is very very close to the original by Milc i would say. The fruit circles arent too high to turn it into a lemon cream cookie. 

I think the Smileys needs a good steep for all the flavors to bend nicely but so far it seems to be good, the smell is the best.

With my vape next to my bed, i woke a couple of times with the smell of Jolly Jammers! hahaha

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dietz (30/10/18)

Mixed up a few new ones:

a New Lychee Juice I am working on
a new Strawberry Mango Im working on
Mother Of God's Milk
Yogaberry
Simple Sugar Cookie
Snickerdoodle Cookies

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt (30/10/18)

Had some free time yesterday so ran off to Blck and got come concentrates & mixed the following:

Zoo "You Biscuits" from @rogue zombie
Elevenses
Milk & Honey

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie (30/10/18)

Let me know what you guys think please @Rude Rudi @Humbolt 

My wife and I think its pretty much a Zoo Biscuit, but would love to hear your thoughts.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## rogue zombie (30/10/18)

I mixed up *FA Pazzo Joker* a week ago and tried it last night.
What a nice 1shot. Its somewhere between a cinnamon donut or chelsea bun'ish. Really impressed.

Doesn't really need anything, but I might try the Icing Sugar combo I use to see if it sways more to Chelsea Bun.

R25 for 10mls and you use 6% - can't go wrong with it for Bakery lovers.

Official Descriptions:

The taste of the zeppola with the addition of toasted notes.

or

A favourite dessert made into sweet little cookies. Joker is our representation of a delicious cannoli in chip format!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA (30/10/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Let me know what you guys think please @Rude Rudi @Humbolt
> 
> My wife and I think its pretty much a Zoo Biscuit, but would love to hear your thoughts.



I actually cannot believe how close your recipe is to my own recipe which i whipped up over the past weekend.

Herewith my work in progress and pretty good and close. Also not trying to replicate ZEWB but rather make me a Zoo Biscuit that i like as this has been my ADV for the last year probably hahaha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## darryn.britton (30/10/18)

Aydhin said:


> Has anybody mixed up Hawaiian pog remix by Diyordie


I mixed up the original he based it on because I didn't have any orange, and it's really excellent; highly recommend. The passion fruit is subtle with guava being the dominant (albeit still mild) flavour. To me the tangerine/orange flavour gets a bit lost. When I mix it again I'll either use Wayne's recipe or maybe bump the tangerine up very slightly.

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/48703#hawaiian_pog_remix_by_gwandrei

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/10/18)

I omitted this one on my previous post

DaMomma's RY4 Delight - a restock of this brilliant tobacco custard.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dietz (30/10/18)

Aydhin said:


> Has anybody mixed up Hawaiian pog remix by Diyordie


@Aydhin YES, and its AWESOME!!!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (30/10/18)

Mango sticky rice and some threesome Hardshots

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (30/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Mango sticky rice and some threesome Hardshots
> 
> View attachment 150073



clever there with the labels

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/10/18)

vicTor said:


> clever there with the labels


I was so happy I went to find my wife and told her much I love it when the stickers pull off the bottles nicely!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Bulldog (30/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> I was so happy I went to find my wife and told her


how much I love her for buying me a Drop Dead.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (30/10/18)

Bulldog said:


> how much I love her for buying me a Drop Dead.


Well there’s that as well @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Beserker786 (30/10/18)

Mixed up some FW double mango and fantasy RAW fantasy grape single Flavour’s and some of DIYorDIE inspired fruit circle marshmallow cereal!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Beserker786 (31/10/18)

Beserker786 said:


> View attachment 150095
> Mixed up some FW double mango and fantasy RAW fantasy grape single Flavour’s and some of DIYorDIE inspired fruit circle marshmallow cereal!


So I really have to share, did a taste test and this came out better than I anticipated, easily a possible ADV for me
Edit: Fruit circle cereal treat

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## franshorn (31/10/18)

For all the Grape Lovers.

I tried something simple, as I love my Grape Vapes.

It's no way complete, but would like some input:

Fantasy Grape (RAW) 10.00%
Super Sweet (CAP) 0.25%
WS-23 1.00% 
Grapes (Inawera) 0.50%

Might drop the % of the Fantasy Grape next time to around 5% and add some Grape Soda to the mix.

Any inputs would be greatly appreciated.

Link on ELR: http://tjek.nu/r/pjnZ

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (1/11/18)

Mixed up some new things Waaay out wheelhouse

version 2.5 of a Lychee im working on
Boss reserve Clone
3-2-1 Creme Brulee 
Creme Brulee Cheesecake

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (2/11/18)

Dietz said:


> Creme Brulee Cheesecake



Damn! I forgot to order to make this. 

It sounds so yum.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/11/18)

What, Brulee' Cheesecake 
Must get to that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (2/11/18)

rogue zombie said:


> What, Brulee' Cheesecake
> Must get to that.


And I ordered some more concentrates yesterday to mix this weekend and this should’ve been there but...

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (2/11/18)

Hi All,

Need some advise please.
I want to mix Tütün v2 but I only Classic For Pipe Dark and not Classic For Pipe Gold.
Do you think it will still be ok to use the Dark?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (2/11/18)

Some new Experiments 
007 Cola
Pink Clouds with a few tweaks I made
Sweet Leaf that I added some Caramel to

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (2/11/18)

4 new tobacco mixes. Three seem to be a winner. Will wait for a month of steeping for the 4th one and judge it after.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (3/11/18)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some advise please.
> I want to mix Tütün v2 but I only Classic For Pipe Dark and not Classic For Pipe Gold.
> Do you think it will still be ok to use the Dark?


I think it could work.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Humbolt (3/11/18)

So I've popped open my bottle of @Paul33 's choffee and filled my tank. Another very delightful juice full of flavour. I was worried the chocolate glazed donut would overpower the cappuccino but it compliments it nicely with the bitter coffee taste still coming through and the chocolate just lingering in the background.
I was also worried that the juice would be harsh with the high percentage of cappuccino but the cream just smooths things out perfectly.
Very nice get up and go juice. Proof again that one doesn't need to always over complicate a recipe with lots of ingredients to produce a good and tasty juice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (3/11/18)

Humbolt said:


> So I've popped open my bottle of @Paul33 's choffee and filled my tank. Another very delightful juice full of flavour. I was worried the chocolate glazed donut would overpower the cappuccino but it compliments it nicely with the bitter coffee taste still coming through and the chocolate just lingering in the background.
> I was also worried that the juice would be harsh with the high percentage of cappuccino but the cream just smooths things out perfectly.
> Very nice get up and go juice. Proof again that one doesn't need to always over complicate a recipe with lots of ingredients to produce a good and tasty juice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Armed (3/11/18)

I still have around 10 days more for mine to steep fully.. can't wait

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (3/11/18)

Andre said:


> I think it could work.



Thank you @Andre 
Will give it a try then

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (4/11/18)

Another big one..

The legendary Solus for a mate
Cappuccino Custard for a mate
Mango Crack for a mate and a restock for myself

Da Momma's RY4 Delight - search for the perfect RY4 recipe continue with this one mentioned by @Rude Rudi 
Best Damn Blueberry Cheesecake
White Chocolate Strawberry Custard - not much hope for this one. Just wanted to do something with the white chocolate
Queen's Cookie Jar by @SthrnMixer - Playing around with FA Pear and he used this to add creaminess to the biscuit part. Want to see how that turns out.
Simply Cannoli - Giving this another chance with JF Biscuit
Prickly Icy by @Paul33 - used a bit more menthol for the summer days

Some of my own creations..

Mango Lychee
Tinroof - Chocolate, Almond and Caramel Ice cream. Will share once I get it sorted. Just trying to get the Caramel part right.
Cactus Pear - Playing around with FA pear.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Dietz (4/11/18)

Dietz said:


> Some new Experiments
> 007 Cola



Thanks @Andre and @Rude Rudi for pointing this one out.

This Absolutely Blew my mind, This is an unexpectedly expertly crafted Luxury Cola. THE best Cola Recipe for me and Definitely a masterpiece of 2018 for me. I am all about mixes like this, and its not only the flavor that makes this a top 2018 recipe for me but also the combination of the simplicity % plus tge way this was crafted, Its genius.

This reminds me of the Frankies Old Tyme Soda range that we have here. Its almost like a mix between the Cinnamon Cola and Dandelion and Burdock Soda, Definitely not your average run of the mill cola.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/11/18)

Dietz said:


> Thanks @Andre and @Rude Rudi for pointing this one out.
> 
> This Absolutely Blew my mind, This is an unexpectedly expertly crafted Luxury Cola. THE best Cola Recipe for me and Definitely a masterpiece of 2018 for me. I am all about mixes like this, and its not only the flavor that makes this a top 2018 recipe for me but also the combination of the simplicity % plus tge way this was crafted, Its genius.
> 
> This reminds me of the Frankies Old Tyme Soda range that we have here. Its almost like a mix between the Cinnamon Cola and Dandelion and Burdock Soda, Definitely not your average run of the mill cola.



Agreed. After a good 10 day steep, it is absolutely spot on. It tastes exactly like a Wilson's Cola Toffee!!
Stunning BUT it lingers - good for drippers but it will linger in a tanks forever...

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## NOOB (4/11/18)

So I just mixed a 20ml test batch of Morpheus V2, the Red Pill clone. Have to say that I am pleasantly surprised with this, but a bit upset with myself for not trying it sooner!  

Is there a preferred steep time on this, or is it pretty much a shake & vape? I tested mine straight after mixing and it's pretty good off the bat.

Just a question (out of curiosity) for those of you who have tried the authentic Red Pill; how close is Morpheus V2 to the real thing?

I personally enjoy a little more menthol in my vape, so I upped it to 1% instead of the prescribed 0.50% and I have to say, it hits the spot for me.







Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Beserker786 (5/11/18)

Mixed up a green apple lemonade! Wow! Can’t wait till the morning taste test, immediate test is promising. Also made a custard base with grants custard by ole, 3%cap french vanilla,3%cap newyork cheesecake,4% cap vanilla custard! Now I just top it off with strawberry and boom! Strawberry custard (with a touch of raspberry for body and sweetness) will use that for probably other bakery mixes! Btw, here’s the green apple lemonade recipe! Cheers

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Beserker786 (7/11/18)

This Apple lemonade I mixed up tastes quite close to Mountain Dew type flavour if someone wants to try that

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (7/11/18)

only mixing tonight but had some food for thought...
(FA) Bacon Fried
(FA) Beef Roasted
(FA) Beef Boiled
(FA) Bread Crust
(FA) Potato Boiled

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (7/11/18)

Hi all, My name is Stompie and i have not mixed any juice in probably two weeks.
Now its getting serious cause my steeps juices are running low lol

Will have to mix up some but been so busy.

Just some feedback:

Jelly Baby which i mixed up is a sure winner!!! The SO mostly vaped this, this morning i decided to take the bottle and its excellent

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> only mixing tonight but had some food for thought...
> (FA) Bacon Fried
> (FA) Beef Roasted
> (FA) Beef Boiled
> ...



I have tried to mix with some savory flavours and the results were unfortunately "less than desirable". 
The individual flavours are very good and translates the taste very well - it just does translate into an enjoyable ADV. It's like drinking french fries instead of eating it if = it is the same thing and sort of tastes the same but it is just not enjoyable. 

The essence of the balance of the elements is lost in vape form (and liquid form for that matter). A nice, hot & crispy Steers chip can only be eaten - it brings texture (crunch, density of the potato, 'flouriness' on the tongue etc), temperature, smell, taste of the potato and spices, etc, etc. These key elements are not present in vape form and therefore it lacks in its composition and not effective in execution.

The only savoury type flavour which works fairly well is FLV Brie Cheese - it is used for the mustiness and creaminess and used in small %'s

If you want to explore and develop your DIY and mixing repertoire, I suggest you get a few of the unusual ingredients and experiment...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/11/18)

Choffee for 2 mates.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vilaishima (7/11/18)

Some feedback on the Coffee Mill One Shots that I mixed a couple of weeks ago.

Jungle Red - quite pleasant berry- citrus vape with grapefruit being the most dominant flavour.

Sour Fruities - a little disappointing as the favour profile is so damn close to Jungle Red with only the grapefruit being less pronounced. So perfectly good juice but don't mix this and Jungle Red.

Swedish Berries - Don't like this at all. I decided to add a bit of mint and ice to it in an attempt to improve it but now it is simply horrible. I cannot vape this at all.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Silver (7/11/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> I have tried to mix with some savory flavours and the results were unfortunately "less than desirable".
> The individual flavours are very good and translates the taste very well - it just does translate into an enjoyable ADV. It's like drinking french fries instead of eating it if = it is the same thing and sort of tastes the same but it is just not enjoyable.
> 
> The essence of the balance of the elements is lost in vape form (and liquid form for that matter). A nice, hot & crispy Steers chip can only be eaten - it brings texture (crunch, density of the potato, 'flouriness' on the tongue etc), temperature, smell, taste of the potato and spices, etc, etc. These key elements are not present in vape form and therefore it lacks in its composition and not effective in execution.
> ...



Thats an excellent explanation
Thanks @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (7/11/18)

Analux, at high nic with menthol and WS-23 for the upcoming long plane journey (CT, Dubai, Buenos Aires, Neuquen).
Lemon Condensed Milk Fridge Tart - stock.
MangoChew by @Chukin'Vape - to try.
Sonic Fuzz - a cherry limeade to try.
A lime milkshake, using some of @Chukin'Vape's suggestions here.
About the 8th iteration of trying to get a fresh and sharp pineapple juice. Getting there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/11/18)

Andre said:


> Analux, at high nic with menthol and WS-23 for the upcoming long plane journey (CT, Dubai, Buenos Aires, Neuquen).
> Lemon Condensed Milk Fridge Tart - stock.
> MangoChew by @Chukin'Vape - to try.
> Sonic Fuzz - a cherry limeade to try.
> ...



Safe travels @Andre !
May the Analux make your plane journey more palatable !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (7/11/18)

Made a remix of https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/56405 mainly because I forgot to get flv mango so replaced it with fa lychee 1.5% and cap sweet lychee 1.5% this turned out brilliant needs two days to settle but it's great. 
A v1 cherry cigar not working out to great but let's see how it goes in the morning

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Friep (7/11/18)

Apple cake v2
Flv pound cake 2.5%
Inw custard 2%
Fa custard premium 3%
Cap vanilla whipped cream 1%
Ooo powdered sugar 1%
Fa fuji 2.5%

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chukin'Vape (8/11/18)

Andre said:


> Analux, at high nic with menthol and WS-23 for the upcoming long plane journey (CT, Dubai, Buenos Aires, Neuquen).
> Lemon Condensed Milk Fridge Tart - stock.
> MangoChew by @Chukin'Vape - to try.
> Sonic Fuzz - a cherry limeade to try.
> ...



Looking forward to the feedback - mangochew is nothing complex its just straight up mango chewy candy in your face.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Armed (8/11/18)

Icee Lychee from @ruderudi alltheflavors.com Restock I'm loving this juice

Fantastic by dazcole alltheflavors.com Restock

http://tjek.nu/r/2Pxw creamy vanilla custard try

http://tjek.nu/r/3nc2 banana man try

http://tjek.nu/r/7enb the best strawberry ice cream try

http://tjek.nu/r/2tbH fruit roll up try

http://tjek.nu/r/3M8b my sweet gasm

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JB1987 (9/11/18)

Mixed up some Leche de Coco on Sunday. After a shake was really not expecting much, a bit of a chemical taste. Tried it again today and it's absolutely amazing, creamy coconut, perfectly balanced. Will definitely mix again. I can understand why @Andre likes it.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (9/11/18)

JB1987 said:


> Mixed up some Leche de Coco on Sunday. After a shake was really not expecting much, a bit of a chemical taste. Tried it again today and it's absolutely amazing, creamy coconut, perfectly balanced. Will definitely mix again. I can understand why @Andre likes it.


And can be a great stone - as in my Iced Coffee recipe.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (9/11/18)

Andre said:


> And can be a great stone - as in my Iced Coffee recipe.



Yes I saw that, will definitely give it a go. I've mixed quote a few of the recipes you've enjoyed, I think our tastes a quite similar. I'm going by the rule of "if Andre likes it then it should be fine"

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/11/18)

ok - I decided on a marshmallow and bubblegum combo yesterday [1 and 2] - test tasted this morning need some more sweetner , but the bubblegum comes through nicely . Then I discovered a cherry cola [3] that I mixed 29/9 , forgotten in the cupboard - smells amazing and look at that colour!
As you can see, my labeling sucks but it's better than trying to write on the bottle because it just fades away /rubs off...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Beserker786 (11/11/18)

Mixed up some of my staple MLI (mango litchi ice) and two testers strawberry custard with Oles custard as a base, and some custard donut , same base with FA wow and sweetner. The strawberry custard is a winner though the other is questionable initially. Has a buttering taste. Hope I’m not getting that beer or play doh taste. May be mixing a bit more strawberry custard for keeps before the night is out.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/11/18)

Mixed up some goodies for December...

Mother of Dragons' Milk - A restock for the missus - she loves this stuff!!!
Tropicana - Another generous restock of one of my favourite fruit combos.
Holy Trinity Ice Cream - A phenomenal blueberry ice cream...just do it...
Lemon Curd Cheesecake - Another stunner by AlfredPudding, employing my favourite lemon to perfection!
Mountain Rose Apple - The hype is real...Pur Country Apple is a winner!!!
Fostering a banana cheesecake - "A rich and delectable mix of ripe bananas and creamy cheesecake"
Blackberry Ice Cream - Simple, delicious stunner by Vurve
Mountain Dew Baja blast - A bit of a departure for my taste profile but this Baja Soda is good...
Coffee Paradise - Experimenting with INW Tobacco Coffee Paradise. It's a fantastic coffee flavoured tobacco - not too heavy on the coffee with a nice and mild tobacco - I'm keen to see how this one develops @Andre @Hooked @incredible_hullk @GregF @GSM500

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Paul33 (12/11/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Mixed up some goodies for December...
> 
> Mother of Dragons' Milk - A restock for the missus - she loves this stuff!!!
> Tropicana - Another generous restock of one of my favourite fruit combos.
> ...


Some goodies in there plus yet some new stuff to add to the to mix list.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (12/11/18)

Beserker786 said:


> View attachment 151087
> Mixed up some of my staple MLI (mango litchi ice) and two testers strawberry custard with Oles custard as a base, and some custard donut , same base with FA wow and sweetner. The strawberry custard is a winner though the other is questionable initially. Has a buttering taste. Hope I’m not getting that beer or play doh taste. May be mixing a bit more strawberry custard for keeps before the night is out.


Do you feel like sharing the MLI recipe @Beserker786 ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (12/11/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Mixed up some goodies for December...
> 
> Mother of Dragons' Milk - A restock for the missus - she loves this stuff!!!
> Tropicana - Another generous restock of one of my favourite fruit combos.
> ...


Coffee paradise is marked as private. Keeping it to yourself for now @Rude Rudi?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> Coffee paradise is marked as private. Keeping it to yourself for now @Rude Rudi?



OP updated now = here is the link - nothing groundbreaking - just getting to terms with what it has to offer.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GregF (12/11/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Mixed up some goodies for December...
> 
> Mother of Dragons' Milk - A restock for the missus - she loves this stuff!!!
> Tropicana - Another generous restock of one of my favourite fruit combos.
> ...


Sorry I have not had a chance to try that INW tobacco so no comment from me.

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Beserker786 (12/11/18)

Certainly! I thought I did share this, though here we go

All the ingredients are CLY except the dragon fruit is FW and the double mango is CBE/FW.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (12/11/18)

Beserker786 said:


> View attachment 151087
> Mixed up some of my staple MLI (mango litchi ice) and two testers strawberry custard with Oles custard as a base, and some custard donut , same base with FA wow and sweetner. The strawberry custard is a winner though the other is questionable initially. Has a buttering taste. Hope I’m not getting that beer or play doh taste. May be mixing a bit more strawberry custard for keeps before the night is out.


Mind sharing your MLI recipe?
LOL, nvm.... See you just did

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (12/11/18)

Beserker786 said:


> View attachment 151139
> Certainly! I thought I did share this, though here we go


What mango is that?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Beserker786 (12/11/18)

the mango is CLY and CBE double mango. The sweetener is very high, just like I prefer, please adjust to you preference.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (12/11/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> OP updated now = here is the link - nothing groundbreaking - just getting to terms with what it has to offer.


Do you think the hazelnut can be dropped?

I’m violently allergic to nuts so avoid all juices with any nut anything in it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (12/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> Do you think the hazelnut can be dropped?
> 
> I’m violently allergic to nuts so avoid all juices with any nut anything in it.


No Nut November?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> Do you think the hazelnut can be dropped?
> 
> I’m violently allergic to nuts so avoid all juices with any nut anything in it.



Yes, no problem!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (13/11/18)

Mixed a couple of juices last night cause i was out of stock for me and the SO

Will link them later but here we go

Tropicana - By RudeRudi (Had to unfortunately sub the sweet mango for FLV Mango)
Mother of Dragons Milk - First time for me, think i have made mothers milk before.
Cinapple Fritter - Cannot remember where i got the recipe (Made without the Joy and Rich cinnamon cause rule 1)
Zoo Biscuits - My own im still working on - Made some changes and swopped out Glazed doughnut to Cake batter dip) (My own recipe)
Jelly Baby - Restock of my SO's favorite juice - 60ml (My own recipe)
Tripple G Candy - Restock of my SO's favorite juice - 60ml (My own recipe)
Chocolate Almond Milk Mint - I added Creme De Mente FW at 2% to make it a Chocolate mint shake.
Yster Varkie (Lamington in English) - Restock of this for the SO at 30ml. Revised my previous recipe and added some yellow cake FW, and JF Milk Chocolate (My own recipe)

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dietz (13/11/18)

StompieZA said:


> Mixed a couple of juices last night cause i was out of stock for me and the SO
> 
> Will link them later but here we go
> 
> ...


Give Mother of Gods Milk a try Too, Its just a good as Dragons milk but definitely becomes better than the MODM after day 10 of steeping.

do you mind sharing that Jelly Baby recipe?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (13/11/18)

Dietz said:


> Give Mother of Gods Milk a try Too, Its just a good as Dragons milk but definitely becomes better than the MODM after day 10 of steeping.
> 
> do you mind sharing that Jelly Baby recipe?



Will give that a go as well, Thanks.

No problem, Its still a work in progress but its super good. SO has probably vaped 1.5 Liter of this stuff already hahaha.

Its the red/dark jelly baby's




Sour can be made at 0.5%, think it will be better as i think this is giving off a slight bitter taste at times.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz (13/11/18)

I


StompieZA said:


> Will give that a go as well, Thanks.
> 
> No problem, Its still a work in progress but its super good. SO has probably vaped 1.5 Liter of this stuff already hahaha.
> 
> ...


 am definitely giving this one a go, I LOVE my Jelly Candies

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (13/11/18)

Dietz said:


> I
> 
> am definitely giving this one a go, I LOVE my Jelly Candies



Yeah its good and what i tried to do is make something similar to Jelly Babe of hazeworks which my SO bought at vapecon. This is very close but more raspberryish

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gorvian (13/11/18)

For any new mixers that wants to see a review of a recipe before they mix it up, I have found this guy who regularly reviews recipes 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjqiWWcaUMypTXA7-pGVfcw

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## RichJB (13/11/18)

I love reviewers who put "Honest review!" in their reviews. Because if the reviewer says it, it must be true. Ironically, if a reviewer put "Not an honest review!" in their reviews, we'd have to give them props for at least being honest about it.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Vilaishima (13/11/18)

Mixed up some more Punch My Mango and E-mazing Vanilla Custard. Will give the custard some time and see how it turns out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (14/11/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Mixed up some more Punch My Mango and E-mazing Vanilla Custard. Will give the custard some time and see how it turns out.



I enjoyed E-maizing Vanilla Custard

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JB1987 (14/11/18)

Mixed up some Tropicana from @Rude Rudi and some Melon Head , both with a bit of WS-23 added, currently my two favourite summer vapes. I've actually mixed the Malao one shot from BLCK Vapour as well but I prefer Rudi's Tropicana recipe.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## darryn.britton (14/11/18)

Crazy busy week with work, so slow week with mixing.

Mixed up another 200ml of this:

*PG-13*
2.00% Jackfruit (TPA)
2.00% Strawberry, Ripe (TPA)
2.00% Strawberry, Sweet (CAP)
3.50% Sweet Lychee (CAP)
3.50% Sweet Tangerine (CAP)
1.50% Vanilla Swirl (TPA)

I'm loving it... this stuff is damn delicious. My new ADV. Probably not to everyone's taste but I could drink it with a straw

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## NOOB (14/11/18)

darryn.britton said:


> Crazy busy week with work, so slow week with mixing.
> 
> Mixed up another 200ml of this:
> 
> ...


This looks very interesting @darryn.britton. Could you me about me flavour profile on PG-13, i.e. which flavours are more prominent on the inhale and exhale, which flavours pop etc? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## darryn.britton (14/11/18)

NOOB said:


> This looks very interesting @darryn.britton. Could you me about me flavour profile on PG-13, i.e. which flavours are more prominent on the inhale and exhale, which flavours pop etc?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hey. Sure, no prob.

I get litchi and mandarin on the inhale, with a touch of pineapple. You can kinda taste the individual flavours, especially SnV, but after a couple days they merge more into a delicious mix. I unfortunately don't pick up much strawberry, but I don't pick it up much in anything. It's there in the background though.

Exhale is a lot of mandarin with a touch of litchi and vanilla.

Mouthfeel is really good and, it's difficult to explain, but the taste is definitely moreish. Addictive stuff!

Sent from my G8341 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NOOB (14/11/18)

darryn.britton said:


> Hey. Sure, no prob.
> 
> I get litchi and mandarin on the inhale, with a touch of pineapple. You can kinda taste the individual flavours, especially SnV, but after a couple days they merge more into a delicious mix. I unfortunately don't pick up much strawberry, but I don't pick it up much in anything. It's there in the background though.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. I might just give this recipe a go! Think I might need to add to add more flavours to the shopping cart though!!! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vilaishima (14/11/18)

darryn.britton said:


> Hey. Sure, no prob.
> 
> I get litchi and mandarin on the inhale, with a touch of pineapple. You can kinda taste the individual flavours, especially SnV, but after a couple days they merge more into a delicious mix. I unfortunately don't pick up much strawberry, but I don't pick it up much in anything. It's there in the background though.
> 
> ...



Strawberry is a strange flavour. I also have Strawberry Ripe in my Mango recipe. I cannot taste the strawberry at all but I do notice when it is not there as I have omitted it from my recipe before. When combined with a vanilla flavour only you will most definitely taste it but other fruit flavours seem to drown it out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Humbolt (14/11/18)

I'm the same with strawberry that's why I avoid it. But I did the circus cookie remix and that has strawberry shisha as an ingredient and I absolutely love it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (15/11/18)

So for the last year or so i have been on the ZOO Biscuit hunt and i have 3 recipes which i usually make and ADV in my rotation. Due to these recipes having a Lemony Cream taste which is very similar to MILC's ZEWB, i have fallen into an addiction of LEMON!!

So yesterday i searched for some recipes and found a couple that have good feedback and ratings and i made them all last night.

Disclaimer: IF you are a lemon lover and a Bakery lover....you will get addicted to the below recipes!

OK onto business, i made the following recipes last night and the first think i thought was that the Lemon Sicilly is going to turn out bitter....I SNVed as highlighted below and these are truly epic so far, they will only get way better with a week steep!

So if you love bakery and are new to LEMONs, you might just love these!!

Lemon Tree (Stompies Own Creation) 
A Dinner Lady - Lemon Tart - (SNV: This is a spot on Lemon Meringue type tart and delicious)
DUDE, Where's my Lemons! (SNV: Similar to Dinner Lady but no bakery notes, Rather creamy but super tasty juice. Almost like licking the lemon curd before it has been baked)
Lemon CheeseCake - (SNV: Great cheesecake with just the right amount of lemon, this is sweet)
Strawberry Gummy Bears (Very similar ingredients to my Jelly Baby recipe but strawberry - Not my recipe)
Strawberry Shortcake Bar 

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RainstormZA (15/11/18)

Lol Lemon Tree was a favourite song of mine to dance to on a wooden floor.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (15/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol Lemon Tree was a favourite song of mine to dance to on a wooden floor.



LOL i also loved the song, so when i though of a name this was the first thing that came to mind hahaha

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## darryn.britton (16/11/18)

Mixed a few up this morning:

S1: A dairy heavy, mild chocolate ice-cream. Originally made this 2 months back to clear out some almost empty concentrates due for restock and it turned out really well. Definitely needs a good long steep.
Sjak: A variation on my SWAK recipe because I ran outta White Grape but felt like a strawberry/kiwi vape. Feel free to pronounce it: *Tsek*!
Strawberry+Guava: First try of this recipe from another mixer. SnV is pretty good but I reckon in a day or two it'll be awesome.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches (16/11/18)

Humbolt said:


> Mixed up a 50ml of @Paul33 's Choffee.
> Really keen to taste it, only 13 more days left to wait.
> 
> Also did a 50ml Circus Cookie Remix


and your opinion on the choffee?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smittie (16/11/18)

Mixed for the first time this evening, even if it was just a one shot... (Icee Lychee)

It is going to be hard to wait the 3 days for it to steep. Tasted some right off the shake and I quite like it. It is just I little bit perfumey, but I expected that with no steeping at all.

Going to mix a "Tropicana" recipe tomorrow, as well as a lemonade one...

This is going to become addictive!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/11/18)

Smittie said:


> Mixed for the first time this evening, even if it was just a one shot... (Icee Lychee)
> 
> It is going to be hard to wait the 3 days for it to steep. Tasted some right off the shake and I quite like it. It is just I little bit perfumey, but I expected that with no steeping at all.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the rabbit hole, see you on the way down.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Armed (16/11/18)

Finally my choffee is done steeping. A few people asked me to tell them how it turns out..
I'm not very good at this... but what I get is a proper doughnut vape , very warm.. there is a hint of sweetness.. No chocolate at all, slight bitterness from the coffee as an after taste. For my personal taste, I'll add sweetener to the next batch.. Maybe a cream.. Maybe some vanilla custard.. drop the coffee a teensy bit. 
I won't be able to vape this the whole day , it's too dense or heavy (if that makes sense)but it's a nice change from all the light fruit vapes I'm used to. So for me it will be good for after a solid meal. 
Well done @Paul33

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Armed (16/11/18)

My wife is now on my case to get her doughnuts lol.. Thanks a lot

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Armed (16/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (17/11/18)

I've been having an interesting time with AlfredPudding's Holy Trinity Ice Cream. It's based on a recipe by RinVapes so it's really lightly flavoured. But it does set out a very appealing template for a blueberry ice cream which uses three cheesecakes and two creams for the ice cream base. There is a lot of headroom for tweaking this recipe due to the light flavour overall, and it can be taken in any of several intriguing directions. It's not an ADV for me as is but offers some interesting building blocks to work with. The cheesecake trinity is delicious and something I'll be applying to other profiles as well.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RichJB (17/11/18)

For those who haven't heard, TFA is now getting a different supplier to make Strawberry Ripe for them. There are fears that the new flavour will be different. TFA have answered that they own the recipe and have simply contracted a different company to mix up the same formula for them. So, touch wood, it shouldn't have changed. But it may have.

Wayne is just passing along information now that FW has reformulated Butterscotch Ripple. He got given a batch of his Kings Custard which is a very different colour from what it should be, and he narrowed it down to Ripple. Whether that is just a colour change for that batch or a reformulation remains to be seen.

This is not a reassuring time for DIY with so many flavours now under the reformulation spotlight. With the FDA's focus on flavours, it seems that flavour houses are having problems with suppliers who don't wish to be associated with vaping. Let's hope it all settles down soon. If flavours like Ripe and Ripple change dramatically, it renders tens of thousands of recipes redundant. Not good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Humbolt (17/11/18)

@lesvaches



Humbolt said:


> So I've popped open my bottle of @Paul33 's choffee and filled my tank. Another very delightful juice full of flavour. I was worried the chocolate glazed donut would overpower the cappuccino but it compliments it nicely with the bitter coffee taste still coming through and the chocolate just lingering in the background.
> I was also worried that the juice would be harsh with the high percentage of cappuccino but the cream just smooths things out perfectly.
> Very nice get up and go juice. Proof again that one doesn't need to always over complicate a recipe with lots of ingredients to produce a good and tasty juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (17/11/18)

Armed said:


> Finally my choffee is done steeping. A few people asked me to tell them how it turns out..
> I'm not very good at this... but what I get is a proper doughnut vape , very warm.. there is a hint of sweetness.. No chocolate at all, slight bitterness from the coffee as an after taste. For my personal taste, I'll add sweetener to the next batch.. Maybe a cream.. Maybe some vanilla custard.. drop the coffee a teensy bit.
> I won't be able to vape this the whole day , it's too dense or heavy (if that makes sense)but it's a nice change from all the light fruit vapes I'm used to. So for me it will be good for after a solid meal.
> Well done @Paul33


Glad you enjoying it!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/11/18)

Armed said:


> My wife is now on my case to get her doughnuts lol.. Thanks a lot


Send me the bill for the doughnuts!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/11/18)

I would like to express my gratitude to all the experienced mixologists who take the time to post their recipes on this thread, as well as others.

I'm not going to single out individuals (it's difficult to resist the urge) because I might unwittingly leave someone out.

I am a lazy DIY juice maker and haven't the will (or skill) to create my own juices. You guys allow me to "steal" your efforts. I appreciate the fact that some of you spend tons of time perfecting juices. 

I also trust you guys before I trust those on other websites, forums etc. I have come to know which of you make juices which I like, which is useful. The same would apply to some of you on other threads but I thought I could express my thanks here.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Adephi (18/11/18)

Adephi said:


> Cactus Pear - Playing around with FA pear.



Ooh this one's a winner. Been enjoying it in this hot weather this last week and it just keep on getting better:

INW Cactus 0.75%
FA Pear 3%
Menthol 1% (Can be adjusted to 2%)

I just love how the menthol and Cactus work together. And the Pear just pops out. The pear doesn't really add that much flavour in the beginning but does seem to come through after a bit of steeping. It mainly adds some body natural sweetness.

Going to play with this one a bit more. Thinking of adding some lime and pomegranate. Just to for some complexity and to keep it light.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## StompieZA (19/11/18)

Mixed some Cactus and Guava and this surprisingly turned out pretty darn good, and i say this cause i have had bad luck with the exact same guava used about two years back....think i might have used too much and the guava tasted like Polony! LOL

CAP Sweet Guava - 4%
INW Cactus - 1%
Koolade 0.5% (Optional - I didnt use it but i think it would make this a perfect summers day vape)

This is a really juicy vape, like drinking a juice. Personally i would drop the guava to maybe 3% next time but it is really good.

I think there is a recipe like this which is why i tried it, but could not remember what it was called or where i saw it so it has no name currently.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches (19/11/18)

StompieZA said:


> Mixed some Cactus and Guava and this surprisingly turned out pretty darn good, and i say this cause i have had bad luck with the exact same guava used about two years back....think i might have used too much and the guava tasted like Polony! LOL
> 
> CAP Sweet Guava - 4%
> INW Cactus - 1%
> ...


prickly victory, i am currently vaping a 60ml mix, surprisingly good, really good.
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/37881

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> prickly victory, i am currently vaping a 60ml mix, surprisingly good, really good.
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/37881



Thats the one!! Remembered the prickly part. hahaha

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (19/11/18)

StompieZA said:


> Mixed some Cactus and Guava and this surprisingly turned out pretty darn good, and i say this cause i have had bad luck with the exact same guava used about two years back....think i might have used too much and the guava tasted like Polony! LOL
> 
> CAP Sweet Guava - 4%
> INW Cactus - 1%
> ...


Got 50 ml on a short steep, can’t wait. Looking at your comment I may adjust to 3 as well depending, and I didn’t Ice it up, next time I suppose.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (19/11/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Got 50 ml on a short steep, can’t wait. Looking at your comment I may adjust to 3 as well depending, and I didn’t Ice it up, next time I suppose.


I left the guava at 4% but dropped the cactus to 0.5%. This really changed it for me, I much prefer it with the lower cactus.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/11/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Got 50 ml on a short steep, can’t wait. Looking at your comment I may adjust to 3 as well depending, and I didn’t Ice it up, next time I suppose.



I did not try mine with ice mine, was out of Koolade. But think it will work great. Maybe the Guava settles after a week steep. Its good at 4%, but i want to try it at 3 as well. Great simple recipe that works

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (19/11/18)

StompieZA said:


> I did not try mine with ice mine, was out of Koolade. But think it will work great. Maybe the Guava settles after a week steep. Its good at 4%, but i want to try it at 3 as well. Great simple recipe that works


so you didn't steep this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (19/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> so you didn't steep this?



Made last week, probably stood for 3 days....TBH i didnt vape it at first cause i was scared! LOL

So over the weekend i thought let me try it out and its good. 

Nothing much in this recipe so doubt a long steep will make a difference

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (19/11/18)

StompieZA said:


> Made last week, probably stood for 3 days....TBH i didnt vape it at first cause i was scared! LOL
> 
> So over the weekend i thought let me try it out and its good.
> 
> Nothing much in this recipe so doubt a long steep will make a difference


i kind of agree but it was recommended that the cactus steeps for a week to ten day, i think it will soften both, effectively giving 3%-0.5%. i could be completely wrong.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> i kind of agree but it was recommended that the cactus steeps for a week to ten day, i think it will soften both, effectively giving 3%-0.5%. i could be completely wrong.



Agreed, Will make a difference im sure even if it is just to "soften" the flavor a bit which will only improve this juice more.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/11/18)

Adephi said:


> Ooh this one's a winner. Been enjoying it in this hot weather this last week and it just keep on getting better:
> 
> INW Cactus 0.75%
> FA Pear 3%
> ...



For the pear, give my pear combo a go. FA Pear brings the juicy, run down your chin, pear with INW Pear providing the gritty texture, crunch and mouth feel:

INW Pear 2%
FA Pear 2.5%

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Adephi (19/11/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> For the pear, give my pear combo a go. FA Pear brings the juicy, run down your chin, pear with INW Pear providing the gritty texture, crunch and mouth feel:
> 
> INW Pear 2%
> FA Pear 2.5%



I wanted to, but they don't have the INW at Vapehyper. Its on my blk shopping list.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StompieZA (22/11/18)

Mixed the following last night, now im out of Nicotine so will probably only mix again next week.

Doug's Awesome Sauce - Made last night and vaped a tank this morning and its pretty good although i have subbed Strawberry Shisha for Strawberry RF SC. I very nice strawberry and peach cream. Although i struggle to taste strawberry, you can see what the strawberry does with the Peach here. http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/716330/Doug's Awesome Sauce
Jelly Baby - 30ml x 2 made for a friend of my SO which also loves this recipe and keeps coming back for more.

Thats all folks

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Friep (23/11/18)

Mixed up a v1 of a lemon cheesecake:
Inw yes we cheesecake 3%
Fa apple pie 0.5%
Inw biscuit (og) 1%
Fa lemon scicaly 3%
Fa custard 1.5%
Cap juicy lemon 1%
Turned out great reminds me alot of dinner lady lemon tart remix. Steeping it still a bit.

Chasing a custard cake:
Flv pound cake 2%
Cap vanillacupcake 1 %
Inw custard 2%
Fa custard premium 3%
Cap vanilla whipped cream 1%
Fa coconut 1%
Ooo powdered susugar 1%
Still busy steeping

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RainstormZA (23/11/18)

Friep said:


> Fa cucustard premium 3%


New flavour? Cucumber custard?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/11/18)

Friep said:


> Mixed up a v1 of a lemon cheesecake:
> Inw yes we cheesecake 3%
> Fa apple pie 0.5%
> Inw biscuit (og) 1%
> ...



The lemon cheesecake looks good. May I suggest that you try another version with FE Lemon - this lemon is superb and works brilliantly in a a cheesecake. So keep you base but sub the Lemon only. I am currently vaping Lemon Curd Cheesecake which uses the FE Lemon and it is outstanding. Let me know how you find it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/11/18)



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (23/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> New flavour? Cucumber custard?



Lol one of the reasons I am posting less someting weird going on with my auto correct jumps all over the place

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (23/11/18)

Friep said:


> Lol one of the reasons I am posting less someting weird going on with my auto correct jumps all over the place


Mine too and @Faiyaz Cheulkar has reported the same issue too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (24/11/18)

Went to buy nic the other day, and saw the Cloudburst concentrates at R10. It was so cheap so I bought 10 of them to play around with, because I dont see any recipies with them.
One brilliant one I discovered so far is the Vanilla soft serve. Made three recipes so far and not one was really great, then I add some soft serve to it and its good
Taste like this old soft serve, not new milky lane stuff.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Friep (25/11/18)

Made something weird: turned out great after day 7.
Tfa honeydew 1.5%
TfaTfa vanilla custard 2%
Tfa vbic 2%
Tfa cheesecake graham crust 3%
Tfa Bavarian cream 1%
Fa Vienna cream 1%
The wonders of vaping never would have thought a honeydew milkshake would be this tasty

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## StompieZA (26/11/18)

Received my order this morning, and i am glad to announce that i will finally be making me some Buttermilk Pie tonight!! 

I cannot wait!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Smittie (26/11/18)

Got my order as well! 

Going to try out:

Prickly Victory
Grack Juice
Cannot wait!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (26/11/18)

50ml buttermilk pie mixed. Having a pitstop then i will give it a snv. Wanted to make 100ml right off the bat but scared i might be disappointed...lol im very picky.






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Beserker786 (26/11/18)

Like your bottle! Haha, I frequently recycle the nice glass and those nasty juice bottles!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Armed (26/11/18)

Made up:
anml looper clone . to try tjek.nu/r/TzH
Icee lychee my rock solid adv
Cactus tropical.(not sure where its from) to try out
"fantastic https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/32883#fantastic_a_fantasia_remix_by_dazcole
another adv
Cuprain. To retry http://tjek.nu/r/jnhw
Adre's Mate . To retry http://tjek.nu/r/8DHB

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/11/18)

Armed said:


> Made up:
> anml looper clone . to try tjek.nu/r/TzH
> Icee lychee my rock solid adv
> Cactus tropical.(not sure where its from) to try out
> ...



If you like Fantastic, try Funta from thefogvlog

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/11/18)

Beserker786 said:


> Like your bottle! Haha, I frequently recycle the nice glass and those nasty juice bottles!!



LOL thanks, yeah i reuse all my 30ml, 60ml bottles

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Armed (27/11/18)

Looks good @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/11/18)

Friep said:


> Tfa cheesecake *graman* crust 3%



Your auto correct is really "jumping all over the place " @Friep 

*Graman* crust ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Friep (27/11/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Your auto correct is really "jumping all over the place " @Friep
> 
> *Graman* crust ?
> 
> View attachment 152337



Thanks for the heads up.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paul33 (27/11/18)

Hawaiian pog

This smells like it’s gonna be awesome

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## daggadewet (27/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> Hawaiian pog
> 
> This smells like it’s gonna be awesome
> 
> View attachment 152410



I loved this recipe when I mixed it up, you're in for a treat

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (27/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> Hawaiian pog
> 
> This smells like it’s gonna be awesome
> 
> View attachment 152410


Good stuff. Regular in my rotation

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/11/18)

Great news if everyone likes it, I’ve got some steeping so I might end up not having to dump it. But if I like it that means I am going to have to mix some more real quick.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paul33 (27/11/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Great news if everyone likes it, I’ve got some steeping so I might end up not having to dump it. But if I like it that means I am going to have to mix some more real quick.


I’m really hoping I like it. I need a fruity mix in my rotation.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius (27/11/18)

500ml Cardinal ( Will not be enough )
250ml Rodeo
100ml Goofy Juice ( Mixed 100ml as it looks right up my alley)
100ml SMS 
100ml Golden Custard
100ml Blueberry Jam ( Mixed 100ml to try in case it is good)

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (27/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> Hawaiian pog
> 
> This smells like it’s gonna be awesome
> 
> View attachment 152410

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (28/11/18)

Cornelius said:


> 500ml Cardinal
> 250ml Rodeo
> 100ml Goofy Juice
> 100ml SMS
> ...


Copy the link. Highlight the word(s) to be linked. Click on

at the top of your reply window. Paste the link. Clink "Insert". Done.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Cornelius (28/11/18)

Andre said:


> Copy the link. Highlight the word(s) to be linked. Click on
> View attachment 152448
> at the top of your reply window. Paste the link. Clink "Insert". Done.



Thank you kindly sir. Fixed it.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (28/11/18)

Cornelius said:


> Thank you kindly sir. Fixed it.


En daar leer ek ook nou weer iets! Thanks @Andre for the tutorial, also appreciated by me. I just used to cut and paste, but this is much neater.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Vilaishima (28/11/18)

100ml Adam se Klokke
100ml Prickly Victory
100ml Punch my Mango
100ml Kiwi Strap On
100ml Cinnamon Doughnut V3

Mixed two bottles for a forum member @KnightOwl92 requiring a PIF. Have not managed to get hold of him yet though. Wanted to know what flavour profiles he like but ended up making something that I hope he likes.
30ml Kiwi Strap On
30ml RY4 Double Cream

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (28/11/18)

Cornelius said:


> 500ml Cardinal ( Will not be enough )
> 250ml Rodeo
> 100ml Goofy Juice ( Mixed 100ml as it looks right up my alley)
> 100ml SMS
> ...


You are not going to be disappointed with the Golden Custard. First juice that I’ve has in this profile that really tastes just like custard. Enjoy. Won’t comment on the Cardinal and Rodeo.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (29/11/18)

Mixing session last night includes the following 

Milky Blues - My own Bubblegum SteriStumpi Milkshake - This is my latest revision. 
Blueberry Ice Cream - I previously made this recipe, and now i changed the Black currant to Blueberry and kept the rest the same. 
Jelly Baby - Revised edition, took 27 Bears down 0.5%, Took Sour TFA down 0.5% and this is a winner now! 
Cactus Jack - I recently made Prickly Victory and love it even though i wasnt a fan of guava....last night i made up 100ML of my recipe which has evolved from Prickly Victory. I made 100ml cause i am so confident in Raspberry Malina INW, I just know it will work. 
Tiger Flakes - My take on the popular cereal Frosted Flakes. 
Raspberry Crumble - A crushed cookie base filled with a smooth custard and fresh raspberries ontop drizzled with raspberry syrup.

Then....

With my BLCK vapour order i received three free samples from Flavor Monks and made the following recipe....if this will work, only steeping will tell

Tropical Pie - Flavor Monks only concentrate recipe.

Cheers guys!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Smittie (29/11/18)

Mixed the following last night:

Icee Lychee (One Shot)- Added some Mango to the mix to see how it works
Grack Juice - To try (But i used ws23 instead of koolada)
Prickly Victory - To try. Based on the feedback here I did 60ml, as I am sure i will like this one

Also tasted Cardinal after 1 week of steeping and I'm really impressed with it. A very well balanced RY4 with enough of a tobacco taste. Mixed it for my wife as she likes more of a tobacco taste and less sweet notes.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (29/11/18)

Smittie said:


> Mixed the following last night:
> 
> Icee Lychee (One Shot)- Added some Mango to the mix to see how it works
> Grack Juice - To try (But i used ws23 instead of koolada)
> ...


Looking good. You will notice a strange phenomenon though, no matter how much you try to keep it safe, the Cardinal seems to just disappear. This will mean you will have to mix more and more every time, untill you end up mixing a liter at a time.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## lesvaches (29/11/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Looking good. You will notice a strange phenomenon though, no matter how much you try to keep it safe, the Cardinal seems to just disappear. This will mean you will have to mix more and more every time, untill you end up mixing a liter at a time.


i'm doing Prickly Victory in 1L mixes now...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Smittie (1/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> i'm doing Prickly Victory in 1L mixes now...


I see I'm going to have to do the same... It is really good and the wife likes it as well!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/12/18)

A restock of mango sticky rice (yum)

And the new Sticky litchi (hopefully yum)

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (1/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> A restock of mango sticky rice (yum)
> 
> And the new Sticky litchi (hopefully yum)
> 
> View attachment 152762


have you tried making it from scratch using shyndos recipe?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (1/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> have you tried making it from scratch using shyndos recipe?


I have not @lesvaches 

These one shots speak to my lazy side in a big way. So nice to mix after a loooooong Saturday at work.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (2/12/18)

Creme Brulee Cheesecake by @Rude Rudi

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/117476

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## takatatak (7/12/18)

Mixed these last weekend but I'm only getting around to posting here now. This is my first batch of DIY e-liquid...  Rather anxious to try them, a bit nervous about the outcome but mostly excited.

All the glass bottles are 120ml mixes which have since been decanted into small bottles. The dropper bottles are 15ml testers & the Chubby Gorilla bottle are 50ml mixes.

Hopefully this is the start of a fun and rewarding journey!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (8/12/18)

Thats a huge amount for your first mixing session @takatatak 
Congrats and i hope you find several winners when you get round to trying them

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/12/18)

takatatak said:


> Mixed these last weekend but I'm only getting around to posting here now. This is my first batch of DIY e-liquid...  Rather anxious to try them, a bit nervous about the outcome but mostly excited.
> 
> All the glass bottles are 120ml mixes which have since been decanted into small bottles. The dropper bottles are 15ml testers & the Chubby Gorilla bottle are 50ml mixes.
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/12/18)

Had a lazy mix day and made some Red Pill EZ Shot

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## takatatak (8/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> Nice!!!!


Thanks @Paul33 - I'm really looking forward to trying your RY4 (along with everything else)  Nice and simple but it sounds and smells delicious so I'm sure it's gonna be good... Many thanks to you, @Andre, @Rude Rudi, @RichJB, @GSM500, @Chukin'Vape & everyone else for all of your awesome contributions to the DIY community!! I'm pretty confident my recipe & mixing research will pay off & it wouldn't have been possible without you guys...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## takatatak (8/12/18)

Silver said:


> Thats a huge amount for your first mixing session @takatatak
> Congrats and i hope you find several winners when you get round to trying them


Lol! Yeah, it is quite a large mix for a first attempt but I'm mixing for 4 people so there's around 25-30ml of each juice per person. If all goes well, this will hopefully become a more regular activity...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (8/12/18)

takatatak said:


> Thanks @Paul33 - I'm really looking forward to trying your RY4 (along with everything else)  Nice and simple but it sounds and smells delicious so I'm sure it's gonna be good... Many thanks to you, @Andre, @Rude Rudi, @RichJB, @GSM500, @Chukin'Vape & everyone else for all of your awesome contributions to the DIY community!! I'm pretty confident my recipe & mixing research will pay off & it wouldn't have been possible without you guys...


Anytime!

This is the best place to get diy info, so much knowledge on this forum.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/12/18)

takatatak said:


> I'm mixing for 4 people



You’ll be mixing a lot. I make for mates as well

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dolfie (8/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> Had a lazy mix day and made some Red Pill EZ Shot
> 
> View attachment 153328


Really looking forward to the feedback on the Red Pil how close is it to the commercial one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Armed (8/12/18)

Haven't tried red pill. I have tried xxx , it's brilliant. What does red pill taste like

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (8/12/18)

Dolfie said:


> Really looking forward to the feedback on the Red Pil how close is it to the commercial one.


I’m assuming it’ll be exactly the same as the commercial one @Dolfie 

I can’t imagine they’ll market it as Red Pill and change the recipe. 

Taste will depend on how you mix it though. How much nic, quality of bases, % of concentrate used etc but I reckon if you mix accurately it’ll be the same awesome juice

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/12/18)

Armed said:


> Haven't tried red pill. I have tried xxx , it's brilliant. What does red pill taste like

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Armed (8/12/18)

Shew. It sounds awesome!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn (8/12/18)

Ordered some flavours from Flavourworld, mixed the following:

Double Mango 6%
CAP Sweet Mango 1%
TFA Papaya 1%
CAP Super Sweet 0.5%
WS23 (Black Ice) 1%

TFA Absinthe II 4%
FW Black Licorice 1.5%
FA Black Currant 2%
INW Cactus 0.75%
WS23 (Black Ice) 1%
CAP Super Sweet 0.5%
Menthol 1%

Both taste great with overnight steep and great hot summer vapes. 

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Vilaishima (8/12/18)

takatatak said:


> Lol! Yeah, it is quite a large mix for a first attempt but I'm mixing for 4 people so there's around 25-30ml of each juice per person. *If all goes well, this will hopefully become a more regular activity...*



Well you will have to. I don't mix less than 300ml at a time adn I don't mix for friends


acorn said:


> Ordered some flavours from Flavourworld, mixed the following:
> 
> Double Mango 6%
> CAP Sweet Mango 1%
> ...


The Absinthe one looks interesting. 
You'll see the Mango gets quite a bit better after a couple of days. There is a bit of a chemical taste that goes away.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## acorn (8/12/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Well you will have to. I don't mix less than 300ml at a time adn I don't mix for friends
> 
> The Absinthe one looks interesting.
> You'll see the Mango gets quite a bit better after a couple of days. There is a bit of a chemical taste that goes away.


Thanks, the Absinthe one is great, Double Mango went through the Magnetic stirrer overnight at 300rpm. Did not pick up any chemical notes. 

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/18)

I wanted something easy , not in the mood for complex mixes - just simple and sweet so:
Bombies Nana Cream by fizzmustard...

(LA) Banana Cream 5%
(TPA) Dragon fruit 3%
(TPA) Strawberry 7%

now for the week steep but smelling really kiff at the moment .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/18)

takatatak said:


> Thanks @Paul33 - I'm really looking forward to trying your RY4 (along with everything else)  Nice and simple but it sounds and smells delicious so I'm sure it's gonna be good... Many thanks to you, @Andre, @Rude Rudi, @RichJB, @GSM500, @Chukin'Vape & everyone else for all of your awesome contributions to the DIY community!! I'm pretty confident my recipe & mixing research will pay off & it wouldn't have been possible without you guys...


Paul's RY4 Rocks , tried it a while ago and after the long wait it was great , I will mix up a new lot when it's less hectic at work , the guys on the forum is loaded with good advice and tips , thanks to all of you .

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/18)

To all the mix masters on here , I need to know what method do you guys and girls use to mark your bottles of mixes , I can't afford to buy a Brother labeling machine and pay about R300 for the tape. I have tried writing on the bottle with a permanent marker[1] , normal labels from CNA[2] , masking tape [3], label with clear cello tape over it [4,5] and it's not long before I have to play sniffer dog to determine what's going in the tank today .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (8/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> To all the mix masters on here , I need to know what method do you guys and girls use to mark your bottles of mixes , I can't afford to buy a Brother labeling machine and pay about R300 for the tape. I have tried writing on the bottle with a permanent marker[1] , normal labels from CNA[2] , masking tape [3], label with clear cello tape over it [4,5] and it's not long before I have to play sniffer dog to determine what's going in the tank today .
> View attachment 153350


I just use normal labels but I put them at the bottom of the bottle, keeps them away from the juice and they seem to last longer and go siff!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (8/12/18)

Masking tape works for me. The caveat being that you absolutely must have bottles that don't leak, and must wipe the bottle off with a paper towel before applying the tape. If there is any juice on the bottle at all from mixing/shaking, the tape will come off. Or the juice will seep into the tape, rendering it almost transparent and illegible.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vilaishima (8/12/18)

I use a Sharpie to write on the lid/cap.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/12/18)

I write on the bottle with a permanent black marker
I only have about 3 or 4 "blends" not full DIY juices - so I only need 3 letters to tell me what it is.
The black ink stays on for quite a while (a few weeks at least). When it starts smudging, I just wipe the bottle and mark it again. But probably wont work if you have to write a bit of info on the bottle - like name and dates etc

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## takatatak (8/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> To all the mix masters on here , I need to know what method do you guys and girls use to mark your bottles of mixes , I can't afford to buy a Brother labeling machine and pay about R300 for the tape. I have tried writing on the bottle with a permanent marker[1] , normal labels from CNA[2] , masking tape [3], label with clear cello tape over it [4,5] and it's not long before I have to play sniffer dog to determine what's going in the tank today .
> View attachment 153350


Hey man, I've just started with DIY so I haven't really tested their lifespan but I used a permanent marker on some vinyl offcuts I had lying around and I'm pretty sure they're gonna last indefinitely. Self-adhesive vinyl is hydrophobic so it should work like a champion. Speaking from experience in the sign industry. You can probably pick up some offcuts for free from a local printer like Sign-a-rama or Jetline et al.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/18)

Now that is a brilliant idea , got vinyl for my Silhouette cutter that I never used so , great tip , thanx!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/12/18)

Last mixing session for December...a few restocks and some for the missus...

Raspberry Tart - a multi-layered raspberry tart
Crimson Cream | A Better Strawberry & Cream - a good looking S&C using LB VIC for a change 
Sugar Cookies & Cream - still a classic...
Mother of Dragons' Milk - a generous restock 
Berried Alive - a new berries and cream mix by Silky
BUDDERSTOTCH - a nice butterscotch bacco by Fear
Halfling's Leaf - an adaptation of Cardinal - addition of some creams - could work!
Arriba Arriba (Mexican Fried Ice Cream) - looks interesting indeed!
Yellow matter custard dripping from a dead dog's eye - what a name! Can’t wait for the steeep!
GG 2EZ - a watermelon and strawberry mix for the missus
Connoisseur - a fantastic mild tobacco with pear and apple. Delish...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (14/12/18)

Finally got round to mixing *Prickly Victory *for the first time.

Recipe is here (by hashslingingslashur)
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/37881#prickly_victory_by_hashslingingslashur

Thanks to several of you diyers that have posted it before. It caught my eye because it has guava - and I like guava!

Looking forward to finding out how this simple 2 flavour recipe tastes...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (14/12/18)

PS - this Prickly Victory smells amazing!
So that's a good sign

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Beserker786 (14/12/18)

Silver said:


> PS - this Prickly Victory smells amazing!
> So that's a good sign


SnV should be good as well.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/12/18)

@rogue zombie the answer was Simply Cannoli but the post disappeared...poof!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smittie (14/12/18)

Mixed the following yesterday:

Cardinal - Again...
Prickly Victory - Again...
These are just so damn good.

Then I mixed some new ones to try out:
BamangoMi - Quite curious about this one with the banana. I've had the plain mango Cushman and I loved it. Has anyone tried to chase the grape one with any success?

Double Mango Crack - Saw this one that @Andre posted and just had to mix it!
Mango lychee - I have @Rude Rudi Icee Lychee Oneshot so added the 2 mangos...

So they are all steeping currently, but I will start tasting tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Vilaishima (15/12/18)

Smittie said:


> Mixed the following yesterday:
> 
> Cardinal - Again...
> Prickly Victory - Again...
> ...



Prickly Victory is excellent and such a simple recipe. I have been tempted to add just a hint of sour but will try a small tester when I mix again.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smittie (15/12/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Prickly Victory is excellent and such a simple recipe. I have been tempted to add just a hint of sour but will try a small tester when I mix again.


Please let us know how it pans out...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## darryn.britton (15/12/18)

Mixed a few recently:

Choffee - this is right up my alley, can't wait to try it. Thanks @Paul33! Smells a bit weird post-mix (then again, CAP CGD smells awful) but had a quick SnV taste and even without steeping I can taste how amazing it is. Will try again in 2 weeks 
Missionary - this looks damn good, thanks @Chukin'Vape!
Double Mango Crack - loved the original and even SnV this one is phenomenal, awesome work @Andre!
RY4 Pistachio - a rule-1 forced adaption of Wayne's recipe. Gonna give this a week before trying.
Quint - an adaption of my SWAK recipe with Grapes instead of White Grape.
PG-13 - another slightly modified batch of this. Really loving this mix at the moment.
KLM - first attempt at a Lime Milk. Couple days steep and it takes, well, average. It just isn't the lime flavour I'm after... I really want to get a McDonald's Lime Milkshake type of flavour but the limes are wrong in this I think. Might try INW or FLV to hit that flavour profile... any suggestions would be greatly appreciated here?

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/12/18)

Mango milk by @Rude Rudi 

Red Pill EZ Shot @ 70/30 

Also trying some Red Pill at 50/50 just cause I can I suppose.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Paul33 (16/12/18)

Mango milk by @Rude Rudi 

Red Pill EZ Shot @ 70/30 

Also trying some Red Pill at 50/50 just cause I can I suppose.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (18/12/18)

darryn.britton said:


> Mixed a few recently:
> 
> Choffee - this is right up my alley, can't wait to try it. Thanks @Paul33! Smells a bit weird post-mix (then again, CAP CGD smells awful) but had a quick SnV taste and even without steeping I can taste how amazing it is. Will try again in 2 weeks
> Missionary - this looks damn good, thanks @Chukin'Vape!
> ...



Thanks for mixing me up cuz, let me know how it goes - hope you enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Brommer (18/12/18)

acorn said:


> Ordered some flavours from Flavourworld, mixed the following:
> 
> Double Mango 6%
> CAP Sweet Mango 1%
> ...



Hey @acorn ,
Can you please elaborate on this Mango recipe? What is the result like?
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn (18/12/18)

Brommer said:


> Hey @acorn ,
> Can you please elaborate on this Mango recipe? What is the result like?
> Thanks!


Hi great, Im not good in descriping profiles but as close as I would ever get to a fresh ripe Mango juice, no skin flavour detectable. The 1% CAP Sweet Mango was suggested from the friendly staff from Flavourworld which contributes to the exhale, havent tried it without it yet, to spot the difference. You can get by without the CAP SS if you dont like it too sweet. The TFA Papaya add a little pulp/flesh to the mixture. Worth a try, my next mixture will include INW Shisha Orange at 0.3-0.5% for a nice Mango/Orange Juice. 

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Brommer (18/12/18)

acorn said:


> Hi great, Im not good in descriping profiles but as close as I would ever get to a fresh ripe Mango juice, no skin flavour detectable. The 1% CAP Sweet Mango was suggested from the friendly staff from Flavourworld which contributes to the exhale, havent tried it without it yet, to spot the difference. You can get by without the CAP SS if you dont like it too sweet. The TFA Papaya add a little pulp/flesh to the mixture. Worth a try, my next mixture will include INW Shisha Orange at 0.3-0.5% for a nice Mango/Orange Juice.
> 
> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk



Thanks! I am after a Juicy-Sweet-Icy-Mango. My thoughts were along the same lines as your recipe, but thought to include Juicy Peach (1%) to add some "juiciness" to the recipe. Still need to order my Double Mango... therefore everything is only on paper.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn (18/12/18)

Brommer said:


> Thanks! I am after a Juicy-Sweet-Icy-Mango. My thoughts were along the same lines as your recipe, but thought to include Juicy Peach (1%) to add some "juiciness" to the recipe. Still need to order my Double Mango... therefore everything is only on paper.


Good idea on Juicy Peach, will keep that one in mind, dont wait to long on the Double Mango I ordered 50ml from the get go based on all the good reviews and do not regret it at all.

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Brommer (18/12/18)

acorn said:


> Good idea on Juicy Peach, will keep that one in mind, dont wait to long on the Double Mango I ordered 50ml from the get go based on all the good reviews and do not regret it at all.
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



Double Mango is on its way. Yeah, I blasted through my first one... didn't realize it was empty until it was too late.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## darryn.britton (18/12/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Thanks for mixing me up cuz, let me know how it goes - hope you enjoy it.


It's a total winner man, absolutely awesome. Only slight change I made was using koolada instead of WS but I don't think that'd make too big a difference?

I also made a slight adaption of yours, as a tester, here: Missionary (Adaption 1) - not as good as yours but it's also pretty great. I think the Grapes and adds a really interesting twist.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/12/18)

Some Paul’s Ry4 because it’s yum

I love what juice looks like before you shake it.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/12/18)

My one cat is so lazy she could be a permanent juice stand

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Vilaishima (21/12/18)

Mixed some:
Cinnamon Doughnut
Adam se Klokke
Punch my Mango
Vanilla Custard 
DIY or Die Water-Malone One shot

iIterested to taste what the Water-Malone is like. The others are all stock of my existing favourites. Made a slight change to Punch my Mango - will see how this change affects the juice.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vilaishima (21/12/18)

As a shake and vape the Water Malone is really pretty so-so. Artificial watermelon flavour at the moment which according to them it is not supposed to be. It has a bit of a chemical taste to it as well. Will give it a couple of days to steep then test it again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (21/12/18)

Vilaishima said:


> As a shake and vape the Water Malone is really pretty so-so. Artificial watermelon flavour at the moment which according to them it is not supposed to be. It has a bit of a chemical taste to it as well. Will give it a couple of days to steep then test it again.


I had the same experience with WaterMalone, so much so that I just left it standing in the back of my steeping space. It's a very muted artificial/candy flavour for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## X-Calibre786 (22/12/18)

I mixed some mango slushie. The smell was so good I had to try some immediately and I'm loving it. I was looking at recipes that I thought I'd like and placed my last order accordingly. Now I'm sitting with CAP sweet lychee, TFA marshmallow and CAP blackcurrant and can't for the life of me find the recipe that required these flavours again. I was stupid enough not to bookmark it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (23/12/18)

Mixed a few ADV’s for a mate:

Nana shakey 240ml restock 

Daily driver 240ml restock

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (23/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> Mixed a few ADV’s for a mate:
> 
> Nana shakey 240ml restock
> 
> Daily driver 240ml restock



Thats quite a lot of juice @Paul33 !
I notice HS flavours in those. Ive not tried the HS Strawberry yet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (23/12/18)

Silver said:


> Thats quite a lot of juice @Paul33 !
> I notice HS flavours in those. Ive not tried the HS Strawberry yet


HS ice cream and INW Strawberry shisha. 

If you like strawberry milkshakes then this one is a good. Easy and cheap to mix and very tasty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/12/18)

Silver said:


> Thats quite a lot of juice @Paul33 !
> I notice HS flavours in those. Ive not tried the HS Strawberry yet


I haven’t tried HS strawberry yet either

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/12/18)

Silver said:


> Thats quite a lot of juice



It’s for him and his wife for the month so not too bad actually.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (23/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> HS ice cream and INW Strawberry shisha.
> 
> If you like strawberry milkshakes then this one is a good. Easy and cheap to mix and very tasty.



My bad - thought that second juice had HS Strawberry
Need to try this at some point - thanks @Paul33

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (23/12/18)

Mixed my first Prickly victry
Then I just tried a mixed berry menthol own mix
And some Mango, kiwi, banana, ice cream mix

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (23/12/18)

Silver said:


> My bad - thought that second juice had HS Strawberry
> Need to try this at some point - thanks @Paul33


You must. I like juices that are simple like this because the flavours come out so nicely I think because it’s simple and not too much in there causing trouble

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Mixed my first Prickly victry
> Then I just tried a mixed berry menthol own mix
> And some Mango, kiwi, banana, ice cream mix


 
Curious to know what you think of Prickly Victory when you get a chance @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (23/12/18)

Silver said:


> Curious to know what you think of Prickly Victory when you get a chance @Jean claude Vaaldamme



Hehe dont know if I must say I was to lazy, but actually was very busy last to week, even worked yesterday, so ran out of juice, onoy had two of my own not so successfull mixes left, so was looking for easy snv. So it havent steeped, but so far I like. Seems to be nothing amazing, but the sort of thing you can vape all day. Only had cloud burst guava, so added .5% sweetner, just in case, but not really any sweet taste, nice prickly pear taste

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (23/12/18)

While on the subject. When you mix a icecream/milkshake type of juice, do you add coolant?
I mixed like a strawberry banana and few things with softserve and cream a few weeks ago. Tasted it a few times the first few days and all you could taste is cream. Then after about ten days steep cream was gone, but then is was a real nice full strawberry vape. But it had no coolant, so I dont really know what type to name it, do you get a hot milkshake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (23/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> While on the subject. When you mix a icecream/milkshake type of juice, do you add coolant?
> I mixed like a strawberry banana and few things with softserve and cream a few weeks ago. Tasted it a few times the first few days and all you could taste is cream. Then after about ten days steep cream was gone, but then is was a real nice full strawberry vape. But it had no coolant, so I dont really know what type to name it, do you get a hot milkshake


A little bit of ws23 will make it cold but no menthol taste so that’s a bonus. 

Start around 0.5% and work from there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (23/12/18)

I don't add coolant to anything except cola mixes. Warm milkshake/ice cream/fruit I can handle but warm Coke is the just evil and stupid and wrong.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/18)

RichJB said:


> I don't add coolant to anything except cola mixes. Warm milkshake/ice cream/fruit I can handle but warm Coke is the just evil and stupid and wrong.



Agreed that warm Coke is wrong, lol @RichJB 
It has to be super icy and freezing cold!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (24/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> While on the subject. When you mix a icecream/milkshake type of juice, do you add coolant?
> I mixed like a strawberry banana and few things with softserve and cream a few weeks ago. Tasted it a few times the first few days and all you could taste is cream. Then after about ten days steep cream was gone, but then is was a real nice full strawberry vape. But it had no coolant, so I dont really know what type to name it, do you get a hot milkshake



I havent made icre cream or milshake DIY juices @Jean claude Vaaldamme but i do think its appropriate to add coolant to them because ice cream is cold. I guess its a case of how you like it.

I like adding menthol to my juices and have tried adding it to most of the juices i have bought.
I like menthol in my tobacco and fruity vapes. It enhances them for me. Livens them up. Brightens it. Sometimes makes the underlying flavours taste even better. And it makes it refreshing. Also enhances throat hit a bit.

But when i try add it to desserts it usually doesnt work.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (24/12/18)

Silver said:


> Curious to know what you think of Prickly Victory when you get a chance @Jean claude Vaaldamme


Ok just after mix and snv I tasted just cactus/pricly pear. Now after a days steep the guava comes through. Both great taste, dont know which I preffered

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## X-Calibre786 (25/12/18)

X-Calibre786 said:


> I mixed some mango slushie. The smell was so good I had to try some immediately and I'm loving it. I was looking at recipes that I thought I'd like and placed my last order accordingly. Now I'm sitting with CAP sweet lychee, TFA marshmallow and CAP blackcurrant and can't for the life of me find the recipe that required these flavours again. I was stupid enough not to bookmark it.


I found it! It's called LGBT! 

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/23176#lgbt_by_seakow

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (25/12/18)

X-Calibre786 said:


> I found it! It's called LGBT!



Mind linking me?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## X-Calibre786 (25/12/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Mind linking me?


https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/23176#lgbt_by_seakow

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smittie (27/12/18)

Smittie said:


> Mixed the following yesterday:
> 
> Cardinal - Again...
> Prickly Victory - Again...
> ...


Ok, so all i can say is WOW!!! These 3 new ones i mixed are all really good. 

My wife loves the Mango Lychee and i must say that the BamangoMi is bloody magnificent! I tried it 1 week into the steep and the banana was a bit over powering for me and i didn't think much of it then. Tasted it again yesterday and OMS it is good. The banana is still there, but not as strong and it supports the mango beautifully!

The next one i want to try is 007 Cola. Sounds magnificent, but i first need to order more concentrates...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RichJB (27/12/18)

Sounds like you've got into your stride in DIY quickly, @Smittie.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Smittie (27/12/18)

RichJB said:


> Sounds like you've got into your stride in DIY quickly, @Smittie.


Getting there... All thanks to the wealth of information on this forum and you lot for sharing your knowledge and experience. You guys make it so much easier!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (30/12/18)

When you are stuck at work doing nightshift this time of year things like this happen:

Getting some long steepers done before the colder months hit us.
Orange Caramel Custard
Bourbon & Nut Custard
Coop's Kiwi Cheesecake
Caramel Custard Crisp
Goldfish's Cannoli with a light splash of Blueberry. 
Solus

And some fruities.
Icee Lychee
Summer Drink
Apple Peach recipe from Wayne.
My Cactus pear and Buzz fruits that I'm slowly working on.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (30/12/18)

All is not forgotten -grin- managed to make 2x 80 ml mixes today ,a creme soda bubblegum and a strawb shake . I can't wait to try them in the Juggerknot mini , if normally boring juice can taste so wicked in this , there is hope...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (30/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> All is not forgotten -grin- managed to make 2x 80 ml mixes today ,a creme soda bubblegum and a strawb shake . I can't wait to try them in the Juggerknot mini , if normally boring juice can taste so wicked in this , there is hope...
> View attachment 154804



Let us know how it tastes in the new tank @ARYANTO !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/12/18)

Silver said:


> Let us know how it tastes in the new tank @ARYANTO !


Silver , I can't wait , this is going to be a loooong weekAs you can see I dropped the labels to the bottom of the bottle to prevent ''fading''.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (30/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Silver , I can't wait , this is going to be a loooong week



I hope its good and you are able to taste things better and clearer in the new tank!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/12/18)

Silver said:


> I hope its good and you are able to taste things better and clearer in the new tank!


My first fill up was ''Loaded''- Smores and I never imagined all the nuances of flavours .With the previous set-up I thought the guys were exaggerating all the flavours they taste with the same juice , mine just tasted ok ish . At a stage I thought my nose and taste buds were shot because all the smokes over 36 years . I should have saved all the money I wasted on ''Mickey Mouse '' tanks and coils and invested in a grown up RTA 11 months ago, Shaun you opened up a new world !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (30/12/18)

Absolutely nothing! Zilch, zero, nada, , but had one of the best mixing sessions in a long time. Strange, I love work, can watch other people doing it for hours.

But I think I found some more victims to be dragged down the rabbit hole with me, playing teacher for @antonherbst and wife Mariska. Happy mixing time!




Quick instruction for Mariska. She is definately more accurate than me.




Anton realizing it may not be as difficult as what he thought.




Thanks for a great visit you guys, now the wait for the juice to steep starts. Can’t wait for you to try it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## antonherbst (30/12/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Absolutely nothing! Zilch, zero, nada, , but had one of the best mixing sessions in a long time. Strange, I love work, can watch other people doing it for hours.
> 
> But I think I found some more victims to be dragged down the rabbit hole with me, playing teacher for @antonherbst and wife Mariska. Happy mixing time!
> 
> ...



It was fun to mix and see that it is not that difficult to DIY. 

Thanks for the scale @Room Fogger And we will surely do so again.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (30/12/18)

Great, thanks for sharing that @Room Fogger !
Hope you enjoyed the mixing @antonherbst !

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (30/12/18)

Silver said:


> Great, thanks for sharing that @Room Fogger !
> Hope you enjoyed the mixing @antonherbst !



This DIY thing might just be the next rabbit whole for me.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (30/12/18)

antonherbst said:


> This DIY thing might just be the next rabbit whole for me.



Ya, I think this rabbit hole is very deep

I'm still at the top - trying to get into the hole - I have my torch shining down there but can't see anything. However, if I listen carefully I can hear folks like @RichJB and @Rude Rudi shouting with joy on their mixes - but its very very feint - so I think they are very far in there....

I think I need a rope and a helicopter to just lower me down so I can see what's at the bottom - but my fear is that I will ask them to hoist me up when I see what's down there because if I don't I will probably never come back up...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Room Fogger (30/12/18)

antonherbst said:


> It was fun to mix and see that it is not that difficult to DIY.
> 
> Thanks for the scale @Room Fogger And we will surely do so again.


Can’t wait, great way of spending a great time with friends, and we get to vape too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (31/12/18)

Choffee for a mate for a late Christmas present. 

Another bottle of Choffee for a friend of his but at 50/50 per request.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (31/12/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (4/1/19)

A bit of feedback on DaMommas RY4 Delight, http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/646237/DaMomma%27s%20RY4%20Delight , 
dam this stuff is good, so creamy and smooth. Going straight from a tester to the adv to mix again section.​

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Beserker786 (4/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> A bit of feedback on DaMommas RY4 Delight, http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/646237/DaMomma%27s%20RY4%20Delight ,
> dam this stuff is good, so creamy and smooth. Going straight from a tester to the adv to mix again section.​


Mixed up some one shots and prickly victory! Happy new year

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (11/1/19)

During the holidays I got very comfy vaping only ADVs. And lazy to mix. Until I ran out of some favourites. Thus, I had to stock up on:

Dry Lemon
Orchard Peach
Arabica Coffee

Whilst I was at it, also mixed the following to try:

Daily Driver, a simple strawberry cream, which some of our members recommended in this thread. And well rated on ATF.
Venus, a sour apple and strawberry lemonade by matthewkocanda. Right up my alley.
Mellow Chilli Mango - a MB one shot - "Madness! Mango, chili, dragon fruit & apricots.".
Spicy White - another MB one shot - "Power of raspberry with extreme Chili note, finished with smooth White chocolate followed by amazingly sweet Honey".

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/1/19)

Andre said:


> During the holidays I got very comfy vaping only ADVs. And lazy to mix. Until I ran out of some favourites. Thus, I had to stock up on:
> 
> Dry Lemon
> Orchard Peach
> ...


A couple more I will have to mix and sink my teeth into.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## X-Calibre786 (12/1/19)

Trying this One Shot from Coffee Mill. 
Also did another 100ml bottle of Icee Lychee

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/1/19)

Hawaiin pog restock but left out the super sweet this time. Was tooooooo sweet for me last time

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Vaporator00 (12/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> Hawaiin pog restock but left out the super sweet this time. Was tooooooo sweet for me last time


Nice. I lowered my SS to 0.25 and added some grapefruit to counter it on my mix

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (12/1/19)

Vaporator00 said:


> Nice. I lowered my SS to 0.25 and added some grapefruit to counter it on my mix


I just bombed it completely.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vaporator00 (12/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> I just bombed it completely.


Tried that as well, but it seemed to lose "something" for me, so I reverted to a lower percentage

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> Hawaiin pog restock but left out the super sweet this time. Was tooooooo sweet for me last time


Juts a question. Dont you find that dragon fruit dominates everything if you add it? I have gone to 0,5% and stil it takes over every recipe I tried with it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (13/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Juts a question. Dont you find that dragon fruit dominates everything if you add it? I have gone to 0,5% and stil it takes over every recipe I tried with it


Not for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (13/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Juts a question. Dont you find that dragon fruit dominates everything if you add it? I have gone to 0,5% and stil it takes over every recipe I tried with it


Only if you try to shake and vape it. I have found that it blends well after 14 to 21 days. Try a bit longer steep if you are not doing it allready.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Mofat786 (13/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Juts a question. Dont you find that dragon fruit dominates everything if you add it? I have gone to 0,5% and stil it takes over every recipe I tried with it


Most definitely even after a 7 to 14 day steep

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (13/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Juts a question. Dont you find that dragon fruit dominates everything if you add it? I have gone to 0,5% and stil it takes over every recipe I tried with it



I Mentioned it before somewhere, I got this theory that the South African palate is not really accustomed to Dragon Fruit. It's pretty much an exotic fruit that you don't really find in our grocery stores. Where in overseas it much more popular. Therefore most of us will find it a strange flavour especially in some of the mixes that the guys pump it up to 3-5%. But it does help to blend flavours together at lower than 0.4% without adding to the overall flavour.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (13/1/19)

Adephi said:


> I Mentioned it before somewhere, I got this theory that the South African palate is not really accustomed to Dragon Fruit. It's pretty much an exotic fruit that you don't really find in our grocery stores. Where in overseas it much more popular. Therefore most of us will find it a strange flavour especially in some of the mixes that the guys pump it up to 3-5%. But it does help to blend flavours together at lower than 0.4% without adding to the overall flavour.


Thanks my favourite mix(own recipe) is a mixed berry methol with kiwi and dragon. So even at 0.5% I still bet mostly the dragonfruit taste. Everytime I feel I wish I could taste more of teh other things, but I just cant stop vaping it, maybe the draginfruit is addictive. Will steep one for 21+ days and maybe make one without the dragonfruit.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/1/19)

Help ! 
I got a FSA milktart , do I add more flavours to the mix or is it a 1 flavour mix , maybe a sweetner or cinnamon ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (15/1/19)

What is it missing from your single flavour test? Does it need more crust, more filling, more sweetness, more cinnamon, more mouth feel, more density, more tang, more creaminess?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/19)

RichJB said:


> What is it missing from your single flavour test? Does it need more crust, more filling, more sweetness, more cinnamon, more mouth feel, more density, more tang, more creaminess?


Hav'nt started anything yet , waited for feedback from my mixing brothers .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## X-Calibre786 (16/1/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Trying this One Shot from Coffee Mill.
> Also did another 100ml bottle of Icee Lychee
> View attachment 155673


So after steeping for 3 days, it tasted like an Iced Tea that was left out in a hot car. Added 2% WS23 and it's a brilliant Lemon flavoured Iced Tea. I don't taste any Strawberry though.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RichJB (16/1/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Hav'nt started anything yet , waited for feedback from my mixing brothers .



I doubt there will be anybody who has used FSA Milk Tart extensively, if at all. This is the problem with non-mainstream flavours, you are generally not going to find recipes or even flavour notes for them.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/19)

RichJB said:


> I doubt there will be anybody who has used FSA Milk Tart extensively, if at all. This is the problem with non-mainstream flavours, you are generally not going to find recipes or even flavour notes for them.


ok would you suggest use at say 7% and work from there adding sweetner, crust,cinnamon etc ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (16/1/19)

Well, I'd single flavour test it first. I haven't used FSA flavours so I don't know how potent they are. Maybe start at 3% and see how that is. If it's too weak, gradually increase % until it attains peak flavour. From there you will be able to assess how well the flavour does at providing the various elements of a milk tart, and whether it needs help with more crust, more filling, more sweetness, more cinnamon, etc.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (16/1/19)

Perhaps make 3 x 10ml samples using single flavor FSA Milk tart. 

3%, 5% and 7% and let steep for a week and test each to get a good idea which will work better. 

Once you have that figured out, you can start adding crusts, creams, sweetner to build on the base.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DS_vaper (16/1/19)

StompieZA said:


> Perhaps make 3 x 10ml samples using single flavor FSA Milk tart.
> 
> 3%, 5% and 7% and let steep for a week and test each to get a good idea which will work better.
> 
> Once you have that figured out, you can start adding crusts, creams, sweetner to build on the base.


I agree with stumpy. What I dea for each layer I would do them in stages I.e milk tart as the main profile then add some crust let that steep as is test after a week to see if anything has mutated then add the cream etc

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (17/1/19)

Anyone keen to list some of their latest BUT great bakery and fruity recipes? Im in desperate need of some new juices. 

I know i can go through this thread again, but maybe some of you can list tried and tested yet not too complicated recipes. 

PS. I am a ZEWB lover, been DIYing this for the past year with several different variations but im dying for something new.

Made Buttermilk Pie end of last year after i read all the raves and IMO it wasnt epic, it was good but not great! Maybe needed sweetner or something. lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/1/19)

StompieZA said:


> Anyone keen to list some of their latest BUT great bakery and fruity recipes? Im in desperate need of some new juices.
> 
> I know i can go through this thread again, but maybe some of you can list tried and tested yet not too complicated recipes.
> 
> ...



Some of the juices currently in my rotation which suits your profile:

Prickly Victory - this is a 2 ingredient beauty
Mother of Dragons' Milk - love this stufff
GG 2EZ - a watermelon and strawberry combo
Berried Alive - awesome berry mix
Tropicana - love it!
Raspberry Tart - as the name says
the real churro - a nice authentic churro
1-2-3 Butter Pecan Pie - 2 week steep but worth it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (17/1/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> Some of the juices currently in my rotation which suits your profile:
> 
> Prickly Victory - this is a 2 ingredient beauty
> Mother of Dragons' Milk - love this stufff
> ...



Hi Rudi, 

So Prickly Victory has been in my rotation as well, and i also made my own version i name Cactus Jack
Mothers of Dragons Milk i also made end last year and was vaping on it yesterday, pretty good yeah!
Tropicana i have made and its also good, need to make again.

Will check the others and make, the 1-2-3 butter pecan pie seems to be up my alley, as well as the Churro recipe.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (17/1/19)

StompieZA said:


> Hi Rudi,
> 
> So Prickly Victory has been in my rotation as well, and i also made my own version i name Cactus Jack
> Mothers of Dragons Milk i also made end last year and was vaping on it yesterday, pretty good yeah!
> ...


going to do this, thank you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (17/1/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> Some of the juices currently in my rotation which suits your profile:
> 
> Prickly Victory - this is a 2 ingredient beauty
> Mother of Dragons' Milk - love this stufff
> ...


@Sheryl

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/1/19)

On the mixing desk today :
Rum and coke
My Milktart
Strawberry swirl
Friday's mixery will start with:
Mother of Dragons' Milk
and then ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/1/19)

RichJB said:


> I doubt there will be anybody who has used FSA Milk Tart extensively, if at all. This is the problem with non-mainstream flavours, you are generally not going to find recipes or even flavour notes for them.


I've done the milktart @ 7% added some sweetner and just for fun 5 drops VBIC , It smells like the real thing and a premature test
says I'm on the right track, going to steep for a week and see then.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (17/1/19)

StompieZA said:


> Hi Rudi,
> 
> So Prickly Victory has been in my rotation as well, and i also made my own version i name Cactus Jack
> Mothers of Dragons Milk i also made end last year and was vaping on it yesterday, pretty good yeah!
> ...



That Cactus Jack sounds great @StompieZA !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (18/1/19)

Silver said:


> That Cactus Jack sounds great @StompieZA !



It is quite good, the Wife loves it. Might drop the guava to around 2.5% so its not too overpowering. A little WS23 or Koolade will make this a great menthol. Let me know and ill mix you up a bottle

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (18/1/19)

So after december and me being lazy and running out of juice quickly...So last night i mixed up around 9 bottles of juice which consists of the following.

Pear Drops - 2 flavor recipe i whipped up, will steep for 3 days and test. 
Apple Pine Apple - Another simple but super delicious summer vape - ws23 or koolade will make this a great juice!
Tiger Flakes - Made a 100ml of this with some small changes from my original recipe. Great after a two week steep or longer.
ZOO Animals - My revised recipe as this is an ongoing thing...probably had 30 different recipes, found that its better with lower Fruit Rings FW.
Yster Varkies aka Lamingtons - A recipe i have been making for the Wife for a couple of weeks now, according to her its the real deal.
Tropicana by @Rude Rudi - Loved this the previous time so made more!
Dewey Cannoli - first time im making this, however i changed the Cap Vanilla Custard to INW Custard and the CAP New York Cheesecake to Grahams Crust Cheese Cake....oh and left out FA Joy cause i did not have
Buttermilk Pie - With a twist. I previously made the original Buttermilk Pie and it was good but was lacking something, so i added a little bit (3%) of Strawberry Ripe to mine this time. It smells super, will leave two weeks to steep and see how it worked.
Cola Soda - Work in progress, Bought this Cola Soda and i think its TFA as the bottle does not say. Bough probably a year ago to try and make a brandy and cola recipe which wasnt too bad. This is a WORK IN PROGRESS which i will be adding more flavors to as time goes by and i will update the recipe. Im actually going for the Red Wilson Toffee flavor as this smells exactly like the toffee.

So that was my mixing session last night. Lets hope all of these turn out great.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## lesvaches (18/1/19)

StompieZA said:


> It is quite good, the Wife loves it. Might drop the guava to around 2.5% so its not too overpowering. A little WS23 or Koolade will make this a great menthol. Let me know and ill mix you up a bottle


took 60ml of PV that i had already mixed and added the rest, really good. Does the raspberry fade a little with time?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (18/1/19)

lesvaches said:


> took 60ml of PV that i had already mixed and added the rest, really good. Does the raspberry fade a little with time?



Thanks for the feedback bud. From what i have experienced, the Raspberry Malina INW doesnt fade but does start to blend in better after a week or two. If the Guava is dropped to a lower %, i think the raspberry will shine even better. 

You can always up the raspberry to 1% if you find that it fades with time and drop the guava to around 2.5% - 3%

Busy finishing my 100ml then i will make another 100ml with less Guava.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (18/1/19)

*Stock*:
Guitari by @Patrick. The one and only juice HRH vapes.
Mango, the FSA/CBE Double Mango version. A few hundred mls down the line.

*New to try*:
Cherry Zinger, cherries and limes.
The Rickoning. Had to try this weird combination in my quest to get a blueberry juice I like.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## lesvaches (18/1/19)

StompieZA said:


> Thanks for the feedback bud. From what i have experienced, the Raspberry Malina INW doesnt fade but does start to blend in better after a week or two. If the Guava is dropped to a lower %, i think the raspberry will shine even better.
> 
> You can always up the raspberry to 1% if you find that it fades with time and drop the guava to around 2.5% - 3%
> 
> Busy finishing my 100ml then i will make another 100ml with less Guava.


i might do the reverse and up the guava and drop Raspberry. don't get me wrong i love the raspberry but it comes through a bit sharp and crisp fading the guava a bit.
also might replace raspberry with Forrest mix to see.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (18/1/19)

lesvaches said:


> i might do the reverse and up the guava and drop Raspberry. don't get me wrong i love the raspberry but it comes through a bit sharp and crisp fading the guava a bit.
> also might replace raspberry with Forrest mix to see.



Yeah Raspberry Malina INW is strong, thats why i have it at 0.5%. 

Let me know how it turns out bud.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## lesvaches (18/1/19)

StompieZA said:


> Yeah Raspberry Malina INW is strong, thats why i have it at 0.5%.
> 
> Let me know how it turns out bud.


Will do. thank you again for this, perfect for summer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Patrick (18/1/19)

Andre said:


> *Stock*:
> Guitari by @Patrick. The one and only juice HRH vapes.
> Mango, the FSA/CBE Double Mango version. A few hundred mls down the line.
> 
> ...



I'm so glad that she still enjoys it. Has she tried 007 yet? I add a little more WS-23 to the original but it's such a pleasant summer vape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (18/1/19)

Patrick said:


> I'm so glad that she still enjoys it. Has she tried 007 yet? I add a little more WS-23 to the original but it's such a pleasant summer vape.


She has, and enjoys it, but not as an adv.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> Hawaiin pog restock but left out the super sweet this time. Was tooooooo sweet for me last time


I was thinking of adding some pineapple to this but have never used pineapple from any flavour house before. 

Any recommendations and a % would be hugely appreciated

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (18/1/19)

Andre said:


> *Stock*:
> Guitari by @Patrick. The one and only juice HRH vapes.
> Mango, the FSA/CBE Double Mango version. A few hundred mls down the line.
> 
> ...


The cherry zinger should be good. I made quick snv once with Cherry crush, tahita cold press lime and menthol and it was really nice, almost like that cherry lifesaver sweets

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (19/1/19)

StompieZA said:


> It is quite good, the Wife loves it. Might drop the guava to around 2.5% so its not too overpowering. A little WS23 or Koolade will make this a great menthol. Let me know and ill mix you up a bottle



Thanks for the offer @StompieZA 
I think i may have all the ingredients to mix it up. Have noted it
Definitely would add some coolant!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## sergioj (19/1/19)

This thread just destroyed my order, went from a small simple order to you qualify for free shipping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (20/1/19)

Anyone used TFA smooth? Does it work to smooth you recipe? Anything else to use? I see the say it will give a fuller mouth feel, but Im scared thats not what you want in a fruit/summer vape.

O and I think I sorted my wicks bubblegum mission. After so many tries, different recipes etc, I went in at Vape o wave other day to get some vg. Then I saw they have their own Vape o wave icy wicks concentrate, and as I decided that I will never attempt another wicks mix, I bought the concentrate.. Yesterday mixed a few things and just tried the wicks at 5% plain. Did not test it, tried it this morning. Perfect, 1 concentrate mix. Will leave it another few days, maybe a bit strong/sweet at 5% but man, I cant believe I struggled so much with all kinds of recipes. Also will maybe add more menthol, as it is not very cool/strong menthol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (20/1/19)

Smooth works really well to mute your recipe. It's triacetin-based and very potent, using more than a fraction of a percent blunts everything quickly. You can get the same or better results using TFA Dragonfruit, Flv Cream or TFA Whipped Cream.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (20/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Also will maybe add more menthol, as it is not very cool/strong menthol



Just not 10% this time

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/1/19)

For those who have been mixing for a while, you may recall the OG Castle Long recipe from 2014.
I never really cared for it as it was terribly unbalanced and over flavoured. 

Good news!!! A rework of Castle Long by Kopel = Castle Long(er). I have high hopes for it...

@Andre @rogue zombie @GSM500 @Dietz @Tashy @Paul33 @GregF @incredible_hullk @method1

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 5


----------



## Cornelius (22/1/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> For those who have been mixes for a while, you may recall the OG Castle Long recipe from 2014.
> I never really cared for it as it was terribly unbalanced and over flavoured.
> 
> Good news!!! A rework of Castle Long by Kopel = Castle Long(er). I have high hopes for it...
> ...



Looks interesting,,, will wait for some feedback before I order the rule 1 ingredients.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GregF (22/1/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> For those who have been mixes for a while, you may recall the OG Castle Long recipe from 2014.
> I never really cared for it as it was terribly unbalanced and over flavoured.
> 
> Good news!!! A rework of Castle Long by Kopel = Castle Long(er). I have high hopes for it...
> ...



Looks interesting @Rude Rudi but I have a "warehouse" full of concentrates to get through before I start trying some new stuff.
Although saying that I do intend trying something else shortly besides heavy tobacco mixes. Three years now on only tobacco so I guess it is time to take a BOLD step and diversify a bit

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paul33 (22/1/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> For those who have been mixes for a while, you may recall the OG Castle Long recipe from 2014.
> I never really cared for it as it was terribly unbalanced and over flavoured.
> 
> Good news!!! A rework of Castle Long by Kopel = Castle Long(er). I have high hopes for it...
> ...


Thanks @Rude Rudi 

It looks really yum but I’m out with the TPA toasted almond. 

I avoid any nut concentrate like the plague due to my peanut and treenut allergy. 

Thanks for the tag though, hope everyone else enjoys

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/1/19)

Thanks. @Rude Rudi

I will take one for the team and mix this up tomorrow 

Feedback in 14 days

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/1/19)

incredible_hullk said:


> Thanks. @Rude Rudi
> 
> I will take one for the team and mix this up tomorrow
> 
> Feedback in 14 days



Lekker! Me too!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> Thanks @Rude Rudi
> 
> It looks really yum but I’m out with the TPA toasted almond.
> 
> ...



Yes, combined with the Cap 27, you may have some problems... They serve crucial roles and can’t be left out...

Next time...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/1/19)

GregF said:


> Looks interesting @Rude Rudi but I have a "warehouse" full of concentrates to get through before I start trying some new stuff.
> Although saying that I do intend trying something else shortly besides heavy tobacco mixes. Three years now on only tobacco so I guess it is time to take a BOLD step and diversify a bit



Go for it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GregF (22/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> Thanks @Rude Rudi
> 
> It looks really yum but I’m out with the TPA toasted almond.
> 
> ...


Have you tried any nut concentrates.
I heard from one of the suppliers that the concentrate only taste like nuts and doesn't have any nuts in them. So people with allergies can vape it.
I wouldn't know as I don't have that problem but just thought it was quite cool that people with allergies could get to taste it.

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (22/1/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> Yes, combined with the Cap 27, you may have some problems... They serve crucial roles and can’t be left out...
> 
> Next time...
> 
> ...


There’s something for the next time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (22/1/19)

GregF said:


> Have you tried any nut concentrates.
> I heard from one of the suppliers that the concentrate only taste like nuts and doesn't have any nuts in them. So people with allergies can vape it.
> I wouldn't know as I don't have that problem but just thought it was quite cool that people with allergies could get to taste it.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


I’ve spoken to so many people about it and have gotten a few differing stories but from my experience I don’t have a full on allergic reaction to juices with nut concentrate in them, they seem to dull my tastebuds completely and I can’t taste anything so my theory is that I’m having a minor reaction to them in some way. 

A lot of the juice makers I chat to say rather avoid them to be safe. 

Acetyl pyrazine which is widely used as we know is found naturally in nuts hence the taste it provides. I’d rather just avoid and vape fruits etc. 

My allergy is why I got into diy so there’s a silver lining

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (22/1/19)

Mixed up a batch of Red Pill One Shot. Beautiful as a snv. Thanks @Rob Fisher @Silver and the rest of the guys who've been raving over it. I think I may never mix anything else again.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (22/1/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Mixed up a batch of Red Pill One Shot. Beautiful as a snv. Thanks @Rob Fisher @Silver and the rest of the guys who've been raving over it. I think I may never mix anything else again.


Mine changed flavour the first day or two. But all nice. Im leaving the last 30% for a few days to steep to see what it taste like. But Im also thinking of leaving tej hassle of mixing and just buy red pill eezshots

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (22/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Mine changed flavour the first day or two. But all nice. Im leaving the last 30% for a few days to steep to see what it taste like. But Im also thinking of leaving tej hassle of mixing and just buy red pill eezshots


It lives in my bb. 

And when I get to towards the end of the bottle I grab another and mix quick quick and it’s ready in the morning. 

I wish everything in life was that easy.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Beserker786 (22/1/19)

Mixed some red pill magic thanks @Flavour world Sa , let’s see how this goes.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## GSM500 (22/1/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> For those who have been mixes for a while, you may recall the OG Castle Long recipe from 2014.
> I never really cared for it as it was terribly unbalanced and over flavoured.
> 
> Good news!!! A rework of Castle Long by Kopel = Castle Long(er). I have high hopes for it...
> ...


Thanks @Rude Rudi , will mix this up soon. Looks a little crazy on the Coconut Candy percentage but I guess I'll find out what Kopel is going for here.

On the OG recipe you mentioned, I felt i made it palatable by dropping all flavours by one-third and replacing Toasted Almond (TFA) with the Capella version. The OG was a real coil gunker.

Here is another version of Castle Long. I replaced the ETHYLGUAIACOL - SMOKY with (FA) Black Fire.

Edit: So I've mixed and it smells divine! Two week wait is going to be tough!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/19)

I kicked off the day with a strawberry milkshake mix and just for fun mixed up a white choc and strawb concoction , smells edible !

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DS_vaper (26/1/19)

ARYANTO said:


> I kicked off the day with a strawberry milkshake mix and just for fun mixed up a white choc and strawb concoction , smells edible !
> View attachment 156864


O g please let us know how the white chocolate turns out sounds like a real treat 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/19)

*FA Vanilla Tahity *
anybody tried this ? what is the flavour profile ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/19)

DS_vaper said:


> O g please let us know how the white chocolate turns out sounds like a real treat
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Will do , it really smells delicious , here is the recipe , don't know who is the mixer
S/B = strawberry ripe Bav creme = bavarian creme , I used TFA concentrates. 
It's in ml.
.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## DS_vaper (26/1/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Will do , it really smells delicious , here is the recipe , don't know who is the mixer
> S/B = strawberry ripe Bav creme = bavarian creme , I used TFA concentrates.
> It's in ml.
> .
> View attachment 156868


Thanks bud

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/19)

DS_vaper said:


> O g please let us know how the white chocolate turns out sounds like a real treat
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


This is the profile I'm shooting for:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/19)

I just realized I'm a strawberry addict...
strawberry custard
white choc and strawberry
strawberry milkshake
all mixed today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (26/1/19)

ARYANTO said:


> This is the profile I'm shooting for:
> View attachment 156887



Might not be the same but give White Chocolate Strawberry Custard a try. I mixed it a couple of months ago and didn't expect much of it but came out surprisingly well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/19)

I mixed nothing cause I’m outta Nic and my Blck order will only ship Monday. 

Sad days. 

Sad.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi (26/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> I mixed nothing cause I’m outta Nic and my Blck order will only ship Monday.
> 
> Sad days.
> 
> Sad.



Normally I would spend a Saturday night mixing at work when its quiet. But my boss thought I had nothing better to do and gave me a mountain of paperwork to be done.

And in 3 weeks we got a family gettogether in the Kruger park. Would have liked to get some rich RY4 mixes ready for then.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/19)

Adephi said:


> Normally I would spend a Saturday night mixing at work when its quiet. But my boss thought I had nothing better to do and gave me a mountain of paperwork to be done.
> 
> And in 3 weeks we got a family gettogether in the Kruger park. Would have liked to get some rich RY4 mixes ready for then.


I feel for you , I hate it when my boss decide I don't look busy enough..

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (26/1/19)

ARYANTO said:


> I feel for you , I hate it when my boss decide I don't look busy enough..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (26/1/19)

Adephi said:


> Normally I would spend a Saturday night mixing at work when its quiet. But my boss thought I had nothing better to do and gave me a mountain of paperwork to be done.
> 
> And in 3 weeks we got a family gettogether in the Kruger park. Would have liked to get some rich RY4 mixes ready for then.



Family get together in Kruger Park - now that is something to look forward to @Adephi !
We need to see some pictures when you go - pretty please
I would love to see a photo of an elephant! With your vape in the shot!
I love elephants

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (26/1/19)

Silver said:


> Family get together in Kruger Park - now that is something to look forward to @Adephi !
> We need to see some pictures when you go - pretty please
> I would love to see a photo of an elephant! With your vape in the shot!
> I love elephants




Its with my inlaws so there is bound to be some wild creatures that will make an appearance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RichJB (26/1/19)

ARYANTO said:


> *FA Vanilla Tahity *
> anybody tried this ? what is the flavour profile ?



It's an alternative vanilla but more than a vanilla. I get almost a nougat vibe from it, a bit nutty, sticky and sweet (but not nougat level of sweetness) behind a fairly bright vanilla. It's not a deep, spicy vanilla, more like a commercial type. It's not a single flavour, use it as you would other vanillas (Holy, Shisha, FA Madagascar, Bourbon, etc) but bearing in mind its additional qualities. It has more body than many other vanillas but you might want to restrict it to profiles (bakeries, milks, cereals) where that nuttiness and bit of sweetness will fit. It can also be a bit dry/chalky but that should be covered by other ingredients and creams.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Room Fogger (26/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> I mixed nothing cause I’m outta Nic and my Blck order will only ship Monday.
> 
> Sad days.
> 
> Sad.


I mixed nothing today because we had to fetch some stuff for Locust 2 who is starting his studies from Richfield where he is studying, spent the afternoon cutting steel for a custom desk, and now feel like I wrestled with Arnie in Predator and lost. Will post photos of the finished product once we are done, hopefully finishing frame tomorrow.  First ever for me to have a willing helper and I get to spend quality time with my son, absolutely priceless!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> I mixed nothing today because we had to fetch some stuff for Locust 2 who is starting his studies from Richfield where he is studying, spent the afternoon cutting steel for a custom desk, and now feel like I wrestled with Arnie in Predator and lost. Will post photos of the finished product once we are done, hopefully finishing frame tomorrow.  First ever for me to have a willing helper and I get to spend quality time with my son, absolutely priceless!


Can’t beat time with kids

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## darryn.britton (28/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> I was thinking of adding some pineapple to this but have never used pineapple from any flavour house before.
> 
> Any recommendations and a % would be hugely appreciated


I'm a big fan of CAP Juicy Pineapple and also somewhat TFA Pineapple. Haven't tried others unfortunately. Both are quite sweet and a bit astringent but also very mild. Taste a bit perfumey SnV but settle in a day or two. I usually go for ~3% in mixes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (28/1/19)

Mixed some CBE Double Litchi and Double Apple over the weekend. Then yesterday I got some flu so I can't tast anything. The finger test is promising. Will keep you guys updated.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (29/1/19)

DaMomma’s Ry4 delight

Been meaning to mix this for a while. 

Looks yum. 

Finally got around to making some.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (29/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> DaMomma’s Ry4 delight
> 
> Been meaning to mix this for a while.
> 
> ...


It’s really good, should have mixed 200mls, 50 didn’t hang around for too long.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (29/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> It’s really good, should have mixed 200mls, 50 didn’t hang around for too long.


I made 90mls but I bought enough concentrates to make about 300ml so if it’s good I’ll just whip up a big batch chop chop.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> I made 90mls but I bought enough concentrates to make about 300ml so if it’s good I’ll just whip up a big batch chop chop.


That’s my problem, I buy excess for a good recipy and only enough for a 50 ml taster of great stuff.  Will have to ask His Hounarable Llamaness @Smoke_A_Llama to give me a kick in the Crown Jewels to clear my mind,  he may spit at anyone else though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (29/1/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Trying this One Shot from Coffee Mill.
> Also did another 100ml bottle of Icee Lychee
> View attachment 155673


It is awesome! Put in my Siren 2 and boom! The Flavour is out of this world.
Mixed my second 30ml on Saturday and letting steep for a couple of days

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (30/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> That’s my problem, I buy excess for a good recipy and only enough for a 50 ml taster of great stuff.  Will have to ask His Hounarable Llamaness @Smoke_A_Llama to give me a kick in the Crown Jewels to clear my mind,  he may spit at anyone else though.



Wont have to ask twice, just give me a minute to stretch

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## StompieZA (30/1/19)

Mixed up something quick for the boss's lytie last night as he started vaping and quit smoking.

Son of a Boss

Raspberry Manlina INW - 0.5%
Cactus INW - 1%
Grape Soda FW - 3%

Optional: Super Sweet 0.3% 
Optional: Koolade/Ws-23 for a menthol or cool vape

Good shake and vape, Tested it immediately after a good shake on my Wasp and its pretty good.

Reactions: Like 5 | Creative 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (30/1/19)

260ml Red Pill. The 60ml was what was left in oneshot, so think it will be a bit stronger than normal 22%


Will throw the 2 100ml in fridge the next day or two

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Vilaishima (30/1/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Mixed up a batch of Red Pill One Shot. Beautiful as a snv. Thanks @Rob Fisher @Silver and the rest of the guys who've been raving over it. I think I may never mix anything else again.



Mixed up mine over the weekend. It seems like I might be the only one that is not a fan.
It has Arctic Winter Menthol in it for the cooling - I am almost willing to bet money on it. Don't like it at all.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Beserker786 (30/1/19)

I've mixed the red pill one shot as well and i'm not really a menthol fan, I presumed because I wasn't smoking stinkies, but rather was a hubbly smoker, which is where I get my strong flavor preference from. Anyway, I can appreciate what there is to like as it is very smooth and complex, though the menthol isn't my cup, I prefer a sweet something something!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (30/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> 260ml Red Pill. The 60ml was what was left in oneshot, so think it will be a bit stronger than normal 22%
> View attachment 157224
> 
> Will throw the 2 100ml in fridge the next day or two


I mix either 60ml or 100ml at a time. 

I prefer it unsteeped. 

Let us know how the the stronger one turns out!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## X-Calibre786 (30/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> I mix either 60ml or 100ml at a time.
> 
> I prefer it unsteeped.
> 
> Let us know how the the stronger one turns out!


I actually mix it at 20% so I end up with 300ml. And to me it's better after steeping for at least a week.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Vilaishima (30/1/19)

Beserker786 said:


> I've mixed the red pill one shot as well and i'm not really a menthol fan, I presumed because I wasn't smoking stinkies, but rather was a hubbly smoker, which is where I get my strong flavor preference from. Anyway, I can appreciate what there is to like as it is very smooth and complex, though the menthol isn't my cup, I prefer a sweet something something!


Same here. I have not touched a cigarette in many, many years but was an avid hookah smoker till fairly recently.

The menthol flavour in it reminds me of the Amaren Cool Mint shisha.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima (30/1/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> I actually mix it at 20% so I end up with 300ml. And to me it's better after steeping for at least a week.


Well then perhaps there is still hope.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Smittie (31/1/19)

Mixed the following last night:
E-Mazing Vanilla Custard
Daily Driver
Crème Brulee Cheescake
007 Cola

Cannot wait to start tasting!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Vilaishima (1/2/19)

Smittie said:


> Mixed the following last night:
> E-Mazing Vanilla Custard
> Daily Driver
> Crème Brulee Cheescake
> ...


 That is the same as my Vanilla Custard recipe. It is glorious but it does need a couple of days to steep and does get significantly smoother and richer over time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima (1/2/19)

So after a week of steeping I gave Red Pill another go. Ag nee siesa! Tastes like toothpaste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (1/2/19)

Vilaishima said:


> So after a week of steeping I gave Red Pill another go. Ag nee siesa! Tastes like toothpaste.


What did you Vape it in?

I love it in my bb but absolutely can’t stand it in my drippers. Very weird.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vilaishima (1/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> What did you Vape it in?
> 
> I love it in my bb but absolutely can’t stand it in my drippers. Very weird.


Aqua Reboot RTA and Dead Rabbit SQ.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (1/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> What did you Vape it in?
> 
> I love it in my bb but absolutely can’t stand it in my drippers. Very weird.


Can’t do the BB, no taste. Maybe my crap wicking. Cloned Dwarv MTL on the other hand has me wanting more, more of the time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (1/2/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Can’t do the BB, no taste. Maybe my crap wicking. Cloned Dwarv MTL on the other hand has me wanting more, more of the time.


Possibly 

I want a dwarv

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## veecee (2/2/19)

Smixed up a little bit of a cola vape, interesting thing is that the recipe has no cola flavourings in it. Was curious to try it out!






Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Smittie (2/2/19)

veecee said:


> Smixed up a little bit of a cola vape, interesting thing is that the recipe has no cola flavourings in it. Was curious to try it out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was so looking forward to that 007 Cola, but the cinnamon is a bit overpowering for me... i taste the lovely cola in the background but mostly cinnamon...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO (2/2/19)

@Adephi -followed your advise and mixed the White choc,strawb and custard , it smells really lekker 
Just have to control my urges or I will make it a shake n vape !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Adephi (2/2/19)

ARYANTO said:


> @Adephi -followed your advise and mixed the White choc,strawb and custard , it smells really lekker
> Just have to control my urges or I will make it a shake n vape !
> View attachment 157500


Patience young padawan. That custard and white chocolate need some steeping and the blend together beautifully.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/2/19)

This thing does'nt have a name: 

4.8 g tfa s/berry ripe
.8 g tfa french vanilla
3.6g [label came off bottle, but I know it's a milk choc]
10 drops VM cherry [just for fun]
Smells delish - hope it works out ...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## lesvaches (3/2/19)

Cactus Tropical
Cactus (INW) 2.5%
Forrest Fruit (Forrest Mix)(FA) 10%
Cotton Candy 1%

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paul33 (3/2/19)

lesvaches said:


> Cactus Tropical
> Cactus (INW) 2.5%
> Forrest Fruit (Forrest Mix)(FA) 10%
> Cotton Candy 1%


Have you made this before?
Cactus that high makes me scared

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## lesvaches (3/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> Have you made this before?
> Cactus that high makes me scared


yes, i have. it's quite pleasant. it is mostly cactus flavor but i actually prefer that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (3/2/19)

lesvaches said:


> yes, i have. it's quite pleasant. it is mostly cactus flavor but i actually prefer that.


I’m just not a fan of too much of it but that’s why we diy. Cause we can do whatever we want to

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## StompieZA (4/2/19)

Strawberry Buttermilk Pie

So after the huge rave about buttermilk pie, i bought all the concentrates like a happy child and made the original Buttermilk Pie by Silky. Waited two weeks and was a bit disappointed...The flavor was great but to me it was lacking something.

I then made a new 50ml but added Strawberry Ripe to this and im proud to say...this is awesome! Almost like a Strawberry Nestquick but with crust. Like fresh strawberries layered ontop that blends with the buttermilk filling like a legend. 

So here is my version Strawberry Buttermilk Pie

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Gorvian (4/2/19)

If you want a recipe that will blow your mind mix this
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/24962#cardinal_by_fear

I always loved my deserts, bakeries, cereals and fruit...and would never have guessed to try tobaccos 

By pure luck and good reviews I have mixed up some Cardinal...and it’s been my ADV for the last 2 weeks

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (4/2/19)

I mixed another fruit recipe of my own today!

Will start sharing exactly what I use, once I feel completely happy with the recipes that work out, and I become more confident in my abilities. 

Guys, I’m having way too much fun mixing! My only regret is that I didn’t start DIY juice SOONER!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (4/2/19)

Gorvian said:


> If you want a recipe that will blow your mind mix this
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/24962#cardinal_by_fear
> 
> I always loved my deserts, bakeries, cereals and fruit...and would never have guessed to try tobaccos
> ...


A lot of us go through Cardinal by the boat load already. It’s too yum. 

I know @Rude Rudi made a liter the last time!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/2/19)

lesvaches said:


> Cactus Tropical
> Cactus (INW) 2.5%
> Forrest Fruit (Forrest Mix)(FA) 10%
> Cotton Candy 1%



OK, I get the OG recipe but you can achieve the same flavour profile by drastically reducing the %'s. Both those flavours are strong and have enough back-bone to hold their own.

Try this and compare:
INW Cactus 1%
Forrest Mix 3%

This will allow you to make 3 times the volume with the same, more refined, flavour...

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> A lot of us go through Cardinal by the boat load already. It’s too yum.
> 
> I know @Rude Rudi made a liter the last time!!



Indeed... Go big or go home!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee (5/2/19)

lesvaches said:


> Cactus Tropical
> Cactus (INW) 2.5%
> Forrest Fruit (Forrest Mix)(FA) 10%
> Cotton Candy 1%


I made this exact (well almost) mix last night. Just off the top of my head. But no cotton candy and only 2% cactus. Also, it was for mtl using nic salts at 25mg. Have tried it yet, but thought it was quite the coincidence!  

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches (5/2/19)

veecee said:


> I made this exact (well almost) mix last night. Just off the top of my head. But no cotton candy and only 2% cactus. Also, it was for mtl using nic salts at 25mg. Have tried it yet, but thought it was quite the coincidence!
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


indeed! 
will mix as per @Rude Rudi suggestions on wednesday and compare.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (5/2/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> Indeed... Go big or go home!!!


The only way to do things!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GSM500 (6/2/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> For those who have been mixing for a while, you may recall the OG Castle Long recipe from 2014.
> I never really cared for it as it was terribly unbalanced and over flavoured.
> 
> Good news!!! A rework of Castle Long by Kopel = Castle Long(er). I have high hopes for it...
> ...


So the 2 week wait is up on this Castle Long rework by Kopel. He has balanced it well, it is a very good vape. The coconut he has used is giving a bit of sun tan lotion notes for me but it's not too offensive. Overall a good flavour, a fair bit sweeter than the OG.

Thanks for the heads-up again @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 5


----------



## lesvaches (9/2/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> OK, I get the OG recipe but you can achieve the same flavour profile by drastically reducing the %'s. Both those flavours are strong and have enough back-bone to hold their own.
> 
> Try this and compare:
> INW Cactus 1%
> ...


yes, it’s pretty much the same after a steep, just cheaper. however, i have discovered that what i like about the cactus is the freshness that disappears after a steep. i am now a believer in snv but cactus only.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (10/2/19)

On a hot Sunday afternoon after a bask in the sun and a spash in the pool , inspiration struck :
Mother of dragon's milk @ 6% and Cherry cola @6%

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Juan_G (10/2/19)

Diluted my 18mg menthol and ice juice with 0mg cherry pop to get the effect that nic salts give.

Thats as far as my mixologist skills goes for now

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/2/19)

A few notable mixes form the last couple of weeks:

Pango - A delicious mango & papaya blend celebrating the magnificence of FE Mango.
Prickly Victory - a staple for me now...
1-2-3 Cinapple Side Dish - A fabolous apple pie!! Simple & tasty.
 1 2 3 Banoffee - I'm not a fan of banana vapes but I really like my version with just a drop of banana
Alfred’s Pudding - I finally got round to make this one - it is superb! 
Mother of Dragons' Milk - A generous restock
Berried Alive - A restock of this berries and thick cream blend - it's good...
Burst Duo Guava Dragonfruit - Similar idea than Prickly Victory, this one being Guava & Dragonfruit
BaMangoMi - adapted with 4% FE Mango - its superb!!
Soda Bears #001 - white gummy bear soda - very refreshing this one!
Lick This - A fantastic blend of yoghurt, mango and strawberry!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## JB1987 (14/2/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> A few notable mixes form the last couple of weeks:
> 
> Pango - A delicious mango & papaya blend celebrating the magnificence of FE Mango.
> Prickly Victory - a staple for me now...
> ...



I mixed up a small sample of Burst Duo Guava Dragonfruit last night, pretty damn good, especially for such a basic recipe.

Thank you for this.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (16/2/19)

DaMommas Ry4 Delight - 200ml restock

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## lesvaches (16/2/19)

Overdrip - for work colleague 
Pistachio RY4-U - Restock (i have now officially finished 150ml's of RY4 Double)
Lychee Ice Cream - something new
Icee Berry - for the 3D Waify
Grack Juice - for the 3D Waify
and some experimenting with newly purchased RF flavours.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (18/2/19)

Friday night i got mixing and made some new juices which came out pretty amazing!

StompieStampi - a creamy Bubblegum Milkshake like steristumpi because of this thread.
Diddle Daddle Popcorn - A buttery nutty caramel Popcorn 
Cookie Loops - Here i tought i was going to make a new Zoob but OOO Fruit circles has less lemon and more fruit loops. Came out good, will be better after couple days steeping im sure. will update.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## NankeS (18/2/19)

Made 3 mixes today...they will be kept a secret for now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (18/2/19)

Mixed up a new strawberry cheesecake a few days ago. 

Tasting should be soon and if I’m happy then I’ll share the recipe. 

Scientific sniff test passes with flying colours

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vilaishima (18/2/19)

You are going to have to make a plan with those PG and VG bases. Once you really get into it, buying anything less than a liter at a time becomes a waste of time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (19/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 158541


Recipe please?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> Recipe please?



That's easy... try to do DIY Juice Making twice and give up...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (19/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> That's easy... try to do DIY Juice Making twice and give up...



@Rob Fisher , you should do it like me - its quite easy
I have a bottle of menthol that I like to add to various things to spice them up...
Boom, juice transformed.
Hehe

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/19)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , you should do it like me - its quite easy
> I have a bottle of menthol that I like to add to various things to spice them up...
> Boom, juice transformed.
> Hehe



Yip I used to do that... I will give it a go again... thanks for the reminder Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (19/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I used to do that... I will give it a go again... thanks for the reminder Hi Ho @Silver!


Hope you’re not going to add some of @Silver menthol to your Red Pill @Rob Fisher , might get a bit too cool!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (19/2/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Hope you’re not going to add some of @Silver menthol to your Red Pill @Rob Fisher , might get a bit too cool!



I mixed up some Red Pill oneshot last week. Mistaken my nic for menthol. Sinuses have never been more clear.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Hope you’re not going to add some of @Silver menthol to your Red Pill @Rob Fisher , might get a bit too cool!



Good GRIEF NO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (19/2/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Hope you’re not going to add some of @Silver menthol to your Red Pill @Rob Fisher , might get a bit too cool!



No, not for Red Pill @Room Fogger - but other fruity juices that need more menthol kick or dont have menthol at all. Its like a magic potion and sometimes can transform a juice entirely!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (19/2/19)

Silver said:


> No, not for Red Pill @Room Fogger - but other fruity juices that need more menthol kick or dont have menthol at all. Its like a magic potion and sometimes can transform a juice entirely!


Been sectretly doing it to some fruits and some tobaccos  and I have to agree, playing with VM Menthol. Sometimes it just needs that something

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (20/2/19)

Im not that into menthol juices but must admit that most fruit juices shine better with some menthol. Like warm fruit vapor isnt as good as a nice cool fresh fruit vapor.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (22/2/19)

Seems like this thread has derailed a bit, Getting back on Topic 

I recently mixed:
- Sweet Tree by SixStrings952 (This is my new favorite Sugar Cookie!)
- Blue-Strawberry Milk by SixStrings952
- ABGD (Another Blueberry Glazed Doughnut by Slashalo
- Bears all rolled up by Slashalo
- ExclusiveGirl's Pear Jelly Bean
- ExclusiveGirl's Profiterole
- Ozhoul Berries (Naked100 Azul Berries) by OddDrop a.k.a DasMoose
- RYNGZ (Froot, Cereal, Milk) by OddDrop a.k.a DasMoose
- Banana Galore

We also recently started the Layerz series where we create layers that you can incorporate into your mixes to create a full recipe. these are not Full recipes, only a layer of a recipe:
- Layerz - Dark Currantz
- Layerz - Gummy Beary Candee
- Layerz - Berry bubbly
- Layerz - Purple Mangoby @Chukin'Vapehttps://alltheflavors.com/recipes/139953#layerz_purple_mango_by_thefogvlog
- Layerz - Lemonade by 
- Layerz - Mixed Berry Jam 

Ive also been doing a few new creations of my own, Check out my Profiles on ELR or ATF to see what these are.

What have Y'all been mixing?

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger (22/2/19)

Dietz said:


> Seems like this thread has derailed a bit, Getting back on Topic
> 
> I recently mixed:
> - Sweet Tree by SixStrings952 (This is my new favorite Sugar Cookie!)
> ...


Looking good, a couple there that I would like to try.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StompieZA (22/2/19)

Havent mixed anything new, out of nic which sucks!! Payday must come, my BLCK basket is full!

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 4


----------



## Asterix (22/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> Havent mixed anything new, out of nic which sucks!! Payday must come, my BLCK basket is full!


I can relate... last 60ml mixed last night (I don't get 270ml from a bottle!). Hopefully this will get my wife and I through the weekend.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (22/2/19)

Dietz said:


> Seems like this thread has derailed a bit, Getting back on Topic
> 
> I recently mixed:
> - Sweet Tree by SixStrings952 (This is my new favorite Sugar Cookie!)
> ...



wow, long time no see any posts from you !

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marechal (22/2/19)

Asterix said:


> I can relate... last 60ml mixed last night (I don't get 270ml from a bottle!). Hopefully this will get my wife and I through the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 158835


When you say you don't get 270ml from a bottle,....at what percentage do you mix it?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Asterix (22/2/19)

Marechal said:


> When you say you don't get 270ml from a bottle,....at what percentage do you mix it?



22%. Using juice calculators 1.038 grams per ml.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (22/2/19)

Asterix said:


> 22%. Using juice calculators 1.038 grams per ml.


I do 1g per ml which is the generally accepted weight I think. 

You should get 272ml that way

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Asterix (22/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> I do 1g per ml which is the generally accepted weight I think.
> 
> You should get 272ml that way



Cool,thanks Paul. I will do that in future.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (22/2/19)

Asterix said:


> Cool,thanks Paul. I will do that in future.


Most recipes you find will be 1g is 1ml as well so better to follow it like that.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/2/19)

Asterix said:


> I can relate... last 60ml mixed last night (I don't get 270ml from a bottle!). Hopefully this will get my wife and I through the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 158835


I have about 20ml left of my red pill mix so doubt that’ll last till Tuesday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asterix (22/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> Most recipes you find will be 1g is 1ml as well so better to follow it like that.



Busy changing all concentrates in the calculator to 1g =1ml. Now, do I keep the preloaded figures for VG, PG, VG nic and PG nic as per calculator?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (22/2/19)

Asterix said:


> View attachment 158851
> 
> 
> Busy changing all concentrates in the calculator to 1g =1ml. Now, do I keep the preloaded figures for VG, PG, VG nic and PG nic as per calculator?


That seems to be the accepted norm, calculator weights for nic, pg and VG and 1mg = 1ml for the concentrates. Found that out with a shock the other day when I read @RichJB intro to diy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/2/19)

Room Fogger said:


> That seems to be the accepted norm, calculator weights for nic, pg and VG and 1mg = 1ml for the concentrates. Found that out with a shock the other day when I read @RichJB intro to diy.


1g (not mg) = 1ml?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (23/2/19)

Andre said:


> 1g (not mg) = 1ml?


Quite correct, mg like you pointed out @Andre , @Asterix , please take note. Apologies for my bad typing and not knowing my grams and mg from each other

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (23/2/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Quite correct, mg like you pointed out @Andre , @Asterix , please take note. Apologies for my bad typing and not knowing my grams and mg from each other


Now I’m confused so went to check. It is 1 g = 1 ml. @Andre @Asterix , idiot escaped from the village again, going back now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (23/2/19)

Asterix said:


> View attachment 158851
> 
> 
> Busy changing all concentrates in the calculator to 1g =1ml. Now, do I keep the preloaded figures for VG, PG, VG nic and PG nic as per calculator?


It looks right to me. 

I use ELR and that just spits it all out for me after inputting everything but those values look cool

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (23/2/19)

Thanks @Paul33 , @Room Fogger and @Andre. I appreciate your help. 

Guess I’m in for slightly different profiles in my future mixes, and my concentrates will go a bit further too!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (24/2/19)

Asterix said:


> Thanks @Paul33 , @Room Fogger and @Andre. I appreciate your help.
> 
> Guess I’m in for slightly different profiles in my future mixes, and my concentrates will go a bit further too!


They’ll only be SLIGHTLY different but yip concentrates will go further!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/2/19)

Had this recipe for a while and decided to try it today , it smells very good and looks tempting.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## StompieZA (25/2/19)

So with BLCK vapours february special, i spoiled my self with some concentrates and busy going through recipes so that i can mix tonight.

Flavors bought:

*Black Ice Concentrate (BV) WS23*
*Cereal 27 Concentrate (CAP)*
*Meringue Concentrate (CAP) SL 
Kiwi Concentrate (ZA)*
*Black Currant Concentrate (CAP) S*
*Banana Concentrate VG (RF)*
*Rainbow Candy Concentrate (CAP) SL 
Butter Pecan Concentrate (FW)*
*Caramel (Carmel) Concentrate (FA)*
*Strawberry (Red Touch) Concentrate (FA)
Cake Batter Dip Concentrate (FW)*
*Hazelnut Concentrate (FW)*
*Vanilla Bean Ice Cream Concentrate - (CAP)
Sweet Cream Flavor Concentrate (TFA) *
*Sweet Strawberry CAP
Strawberry (Ripe) Flavor Concentrate TFA
Fruity Flakes Concentrate (OOO

Frosted Cereal Concentrate VG (RF)

Frosted Animal Cookie Concentrate SC (RF)

Caramel Popcorn Concentrate (ZA)

Super Sweet Concentrate (CAP)

Strawberry (Ripe) Flavor Concentrate (TFA)

Fruit Circles Concentrate (CAP) SL

Grape Concentrate VG (RF)

27 Bears Concentrate (CAP) SL *

Any recommendations of what i can mix that is good?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## DS_vaper (25/2/19)

No idea but man what a selection 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (25/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> So with BLCK vapours february special, i spoiled my self with some concentrates and busy going through recipes so that i can mix tonight.
> 
> Flavors bought:
> 
> ...


Bust-a-Nut
Sweet Strawberry Cream

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Carnival (25/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> So with BLCK vapours february special, i spoiled my self with some concentrates and busy going through recipes so that i can mix tonight.
> 
> Flavors bought:
> 
> ...



Hi @StompieZA , may I ask where you managed to get Blackcurrant CAP from? Been looking for it and haven’t found it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (25/2/19)

Andre said:


> Bust-a-Nut
> Sweet Strawberry Cream



Bust-A-Nut has been one recipe i have been meaning to make and was the first recipe i looked at after getting Butter Pecan. Ratings are very high on this so cannot wait to try. 

Entered all of my concentrates on ATF and found 77 recipes i can make and have chosen about 15 which will be made tonight all with either 4 or 5 stars.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (25/2/19)

Carnival said:


> Hi @StompieZA , may I ask where you managed to get Blackcurrant CAP from? Been looking for it and haven’t found it.



BLCK Vapour has it on special currently for their February special.

https://blckvapour.co.za/products/black-current-concentrate-cap @ R15 for 10ml!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (25/2/19)

I seriously need to work on my stock management. Placed an order this afternoon just to find out I have my 3rd bottle of CAP Marsmallow on the way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## StompieZA (25/2/19)

Adephi said:


> I seriously need to work on my stock management. Placed an order this afternoon just to find out I have my 3rd bottle of CAP Marsmallow on the way.



Yeah i now have 2 bottles of Strawberry Ripe....but thats okay with me hahaha

Probably others as well, but cant ever have enough of some flavors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (25/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> Yeah i now have 2 bottles of Strawberry Ripe....but thats okay with me hahaha



Strawberry ripe is still fine. Plenty of recipes and its used at high %. Cap Marsmallow I'm sorted for life now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Carnival (25/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> BLCK Vapour has it on special currently for their February special.
> 
> https://blckvapour.co.za/products/black-current-concentrate-cap @ R15 for 10ml!



Totally missed it! Thank you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## StompieZA (25/2/19)

Mixing session done for tonight. Will post up all recipe links tomorrow.

All recipes fou d on ATF and are rated 4 to 5 stars.

Alot of bakery, caramel, cereals and menthol fruit!









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (26/2/19)

Ok so the mixing session of tonight looked like this:

All recipes are from All The Flavour website and are either 4 or 5 star rated.

Black Current Ice Cream
Bust-A-Nut - One that i have been wanting to try for over a year!
Carmel Swirl Ice Cream - Smells really good, especially the carmel which i have never used before!
Eye of the Tiger - a frosties recipe that looks great!
Fuji 1.0 - Found this simple Fuji apple and cactus juice, added some Ws-23 and hope its good!
Funfetti Sugar Cookie Cake - Seems like a good bakery vape
Got Dang Betterest Fruity Loopy Loops - What a name but i love fruit loop vapes!
Kix Cereal Milk - Seems quite good and similar to a frosted flakes type vape
Mango Peach - Enyaweeklaw flavorbook entry, very simple but i added some strawberry Red Toutch FA at 2% and WS23 1%, Vaping it this morning and its good.
Milk of the Poppy - A enyawreklaw remix of strawberry cereal milk
Sick AF - Found this simple recipe with a 5 star rating. the guy made it because he was sick and it turned out good...so lets see.
Sweetos Caramel - This one im quiet excited about as it looks great, sweet and bakery
Trinity Remix - I once vaped NVC trinity and loved it, im playing around to get the similar flavor...SNV is good, will see how it goes and will update the recipe as i work on this.

Will give all of these a week steep and then test and see how they are.

Thats all folks!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## darryn.britton (26/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> Trinity Remix - I once vaped NVC trinity and loved it, im playing around to get the similar flavor...SNV is good, will see how it goes and will update the recipe as i work on this.


I'm almost sure Trinity uses FA White Grape. Have remixed it before and that gave me the right grape flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (26/2/19)

darryn.britton said:


> I'm almost sure Trinity uses FA White Grape. Have remixed it before and that gave me the right grape flavour.



Yeah but i was out of white grape so i used a new RF grape which is white and purple grapes. 

The Grape RF smells like white grapes but a hint of purple grape but not like grape candy at all which i know does not work with this recipe. Grape candy doesnt taste bad, but definitely not what was used in trinity. 

Also i dont want a spot on clone, just similar flavor so lets see how this goes and what i change as we go along

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## darryn.britton (26/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> Yeah but i was out of white grape so i used a new RF grape which is white and purple grapes.
> 
> The Grape RF smells like white grapes but a hint of purple grape but not like grape candy at all which i know does not work with this recipe. Grape candy doesnt taste bad, but definitely not what was used in trinity.
> 
> Also i dont want a spot on clone, just similar flavor so lets see how this goes and what i change as we go along


Ah, I get you.
I'll give it a shot with RF as it's one of my favourite flavour profiles.
Experimented with INW too... uhhh, nope

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (26/2/19)

darryn.britton said:


> Ah, I get you.
> I'll give it a shot with RF as it's one of my favourite flavour profiles.
> Experimented with INW too... uhhh, nope



Did a SNV last night and seems good, but must confess that i filled my wifes tank and she was vaping a Cherry and Grape mix of mine so cannot say 100%.

Will test it on my RDA tonight and give some feedback, i havent had trinity in probably 3 years if not longer but will know immediately if im on the right track. Im also not sure if the Kiwi ZA i used is the best option as i have no experience with it, but ZA concentrates flavors are good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival (26/2/19)

Mixed a recipe by CheebaSteeba on ATF. Sounds yummy! It’s a shake n’ vape but will give it one day to steep just in case.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (26/2/19)

Flavour world one shots

Mango Freeze
Banana Mango Ice
Chill Pill pineapple emergency 
Blue Milkshake V2
Banana Shake

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Gorvian (27/2/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Flavour world one shots
> 
> Mango Freeze
> Banana Mango Ice
> ...



Please let us know how they turn out... especially interested to know how you rate the Banana and Blue Milkshake flavours

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Elmien (27/2/19)

First time mixing today. I mixed:

Mango Crack
A Coffee Chocolate Doughnut
Hazelnut Espresso (One Shot by Coffee Shop)
Peaches and Cream (One Shot By NCV Self Made)

I also have a question, how long should these steep for? I could not find steep time for the recipes and after some searching, it looks like the "Mango Crack" should sit for about a week and the doughnut should get about 2 weeks. The one shots I'm not sure about.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (27/2/19)

Elmien said:


> View attachment 159186
> First time mixing today. I mixed:
> 
> Mango Crack
> ...



Mango crack can go after 3 or 4 days. But best after a week.
The coffee choc doughnut I would give a month.
The oneshots I would let it stand for a week. Maybe give it a try after 4 days.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (28/2/19)

As mixed up on monday Sweetos Caramel i decided to give this a go after 3 days steeping and this is a really good bakery/cereal vape. Caramel comes through very nice, no harsh taste or after taste. This is a sweet juice, might actually reduce the sweetner on my next mix but this will become part of my rotation.

Havent mixed up a bakery juice this good in long!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Humbolt (28/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> As mixed up on monday Sweetos Caramel i decided to give this a go after 3 days steeping and this is a really good bakery/cereal vape. Caramel comes through very nice, no harsh taste or after taste. This is a sweet juice, might actually reduce the sweetner on my next mix but this will become part of my rotation.
> 
> Havent mixed up a bakery juice this good in long!


Thanks for this, always wanted to mix it but the CDS is a bit off putting to me because sometimes the cinnamon comes through too much and ruins the vape for me. Is it quite prominent or more in the background?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (28/2/19)

Humbolt said:


> Thanks for this, always wanted to mix it but the CDS is a bit off putting to me because sometimes the cinnamon comes through too much and ruins the vape for me. Is it quite prominent or more in the background?



TBH i dont actually even taste it so its blended to work with all the other flavors very good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (28/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> TBH i dont actually even taste it so its blended to work with all the other flavors very good.


cool thanks I'll mix it up tonight

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (28/2/19)

Humbolt said:


> cool thanks I'll mix it up tonight



I started vaping mine after 3 days steep and its great, im sure after a week it will be even better. I never vaped it after mixing so not sure is SNV will work but the 3 days is good. Since last night to now i ve gone through 20ml!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt (28/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> I started vaping mine after 3 days steep and its great, im sure after a week it will be even better. I never vaped it after mixing so not sure is SNV will work but the 3 days is good. Since last night to now i ve gone through 20ml!


lol I'll be patient. Also going to mix eye of the Tiger that you posted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (28/2/19)

Humbolt said:


> lol I'll be patient. Also going to mix eye of the Tiger that you posted.



i need to mix more this week so that it can steep longer lol

Eye of the tiger i havent tasted. Will try give all liquids a steep till atleast monday and then mix up again what i like.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## StompieZA (28/2/19)

UPDATE:

Anyone in the mood for some Ice cold rooibos tea? try Fuji 1.0 

Just started vaping this mix and im mind blown! My mind knows this is apple and cactus but the more i vape it the more rooibos tea aftertaste i get. You get the apple and cactus and its a very juicy vape.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches (28/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Anyone in the mood for some Ice cold rooibos tea? try Fuji 1.0
> 
> Just started vaping this mix and im mind blown! My mind knows this is apple and cactus but the more i vape it the more rooibos tea aftertaste i get. You get the apple and cactus and its a very juicy vape.


will try this weekend.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Carnival (28/2/19)

Carnival said:


> Mixed a recipe by CheebaSteeba on ATF. Sounds yummy! It’s a shake n’ vape but will give it one day to steep just in case.
> 
> View attachment 159108



Okay guys, DO NOT mix this recipe!! It tasted k@k plain and simple. Ugh. Glad I only mixed 10ml, but it’s still a pity since it sounded great. It just did not deliver.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## StompieZA (28/2/19)

Carnival said:


> Okay guys, DO NOT mix this recipe!! It tasted k@k plain and simple. Ugh. Glad I only mixed 10ml, but it’s still a pity since it sounded great. It just did not deliver.


Did it have any ratings? 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (28/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> Did it have any ratings?
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



I believe it did, since I always search a recipe by ratings. But obviously not enough.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn (28/2/19)

Carnival said:


> I believe it did, since I always search a recipe by ratings. But obviously not enough.


4 Stars...
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/2803#butterscotch_banana_frozen_custard_by_cheebasteeba

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (28/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Anyone in the mood for some Ice cold rooibos tea? try Fuji 1.0
> 
> Just started vaping this mix and im mind blown! My mind knows this is apple and cactus but the more i vape it the more rooibos tea aftertaste i get. You get the apple and cactus and its a very juicy vape.


Can’t believe this, first bit of luck for me this month, Rule 1 doesn’t apply once! Going to have to keep an eye on you @StompieZA , might just find another recipy that I can do without a hassle.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (1/3/19)

Carnival said:


> I believe it did, since I always search a recipe by ratings. But obviously not enough.



Perhaps it requires more steeping? How long did you steep it for ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (1/3/19)

A week steep and frostees who? Eye of the Tiger is the next level! If you are a lover of frosted flakes then this is the recipe you will want to make! I have tried plenty and finally i have found one that is excellent! I would say drop the super sweet to 0.4 cause its plenty sweet like eating the actual frosted flakes with two table spoons of sugar! So if you love sweet juices, this will ring all the bells! Not to fond of too sweet then dial it down a little.

I must say that CAP Cereal 27 is probably the best concentrate i have ever bought! Frosted Flakes RF which i also recently bought doenst stand a chance! Or its not even in the same league! So get some if you love cereal vapes like me!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Humbolt (1/3/19)

Restocks of some staples:

200ml Dinner Lady - One of my favourite juices which I always have in rotation.
200ml Buttermilk Pie - Another favourite always rotating
200ml Circus Cookie - Love this juice, can't go without it
100 ml Elevenses - The gingerbread just gives me something else when I feel like a break from the norm.
100ml Zoo You Biscuits by @rogue zombie - Love this recipe. Very, very tasty. 
200ml Mango Sticky Rice - The sticky rice makes this recipe for me. 

Some new mixes to try:

100ml Eye of the Tiger - I love cereal vapes, hopefully this one is good
100ml Sweet Strawberry Cream - This rates quite highly so hoping its amazing
100ml Butter Cookies - I used to love those butter cookies that came in the tin when I was young, so hopefully this mix is nostalgic
100ml Sweetos Caramel - Had the concentrates for this and @StompieZA said its good so thought I'd give it a bash
100ml Lemon Bakers Delight - FW Yellow cake is one of my favourite concentrates, so lets see if this juice can rival DInner lady
100ml Birthday cake - Also had all the required concentrates so mixed it up

So I am now sorted for juice for the next 3 - 4 months

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (1/3/19)

StompieZA said:


> A week steep and frostees who? Eye of the Tiger is the next level! If you are a lover of frosted flakes then this is the recipe you will want to make! I have tried plenty and finally i have found one that is excellent! I would say drop the super sweet to 0.4 cause its plenty sweet like eating the actual frosted flakes with two table spoons of sugar! So if you love sweet juices, this will ring all the bells! Not to fond of too sweet then dial it down a little.
> 
> I must say that CAP Cereal 27 is probably the best concentrate i have ever bought! Frosted Flakes RF which i also recently bought doenst stand a chance! Or its not even in the same league! So get some if you love cereal vapes like me!


Now make it x2, no rule 1!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/3/19)

Humbolt said:


> Restocks of some staples:
> 
> 200ml Dinner Lady - One of my favourite juices which I always have in rotation.



Try this one - according to my taste buds, this is an improvement 

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/80590#lemon_tart_remixed_by_dazcole





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (1/3/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Try this one - according to my taste buds, this is an improvement
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/80590#lemon_tart_remixed_by_dazcole
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dinner Lady Lemon tart is still one recipe i need to try and find the perfect one, but rule 1 applies x4 for me here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (1/3/19)

StompieZA said:


> Dinner Lady Lemon tart is still one recipe i need to try and find the perfect one, but rule 1 applies x4 for me here.


Rule 1 applies...but I'll sort that out later and mix this up over the weekend too. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (1/3/19)

StompieZA said:


> Dinner Lady Lemon tart is still one recipe i need to try and find the perfect one, but rule 1 applies x4 for me here.


I think you'll like it. Do it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## darryn.britton (1/3/19)

Mixed up quite a few today:

SS Blue Milk: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2953978/SS Blue Milk - First try. Wicks doesn't smell right in this mix, but gave it a go anyways.
Peach Yoghurt: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2953971/Peach Yoghurt
Tigerclaw: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2953964/Tigerclaw - Rule 1, but gave it a shot with sub anyways.
Icee Lychee: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2953961/Icee Lychee - First time trying this... SnV is damn tasty!
Golden Ticket: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2953952/Golden Ticket v6 - Please, please be a good choc milk 
Aqua: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2953950/Aqua - I just know I'm gonna love this one.
Dynomite: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2905682/Dynomite - this stuff is SO good.
Mango Crack: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2822993/Mango Crack (Adaption) - Restock... damn I love this stuff. CBE Mango is farking boss.
POG: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2799409/Hawaiian POG v3 - Love this stuff... it smells awful but tastes delicious 
PG-13: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2799401/PG-13 v2 - another restock/tweak.
SWAK: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1427496/Swak- another restock/tweak.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches (1/3/19)

Icee Lychee by @Rude Rudi 
PMS - Peach Mango Strawberry ICE by @StompieZA substituting mango with CDE Double Mango 5%
Mango Sticky Rice by Shyndo substituting mango with CDE Double Mango
Revised Mango Crack by @Adephi 
Pango by @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/3/19)

2 x 480ml Choffee for 2 mates.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paul33 (1/3/19)

And the NCV milked Selfmade oneshot. 

Smells like chocolate milk. 

Hopefully it tastes like chocolate milk.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Humbolt (1/3/19)

lesvaches said:


> Icee Lychee by @Rude Rudi
> PMS - Peach Mango Strawberry ICE by @StompieZA substituting mango with CDE Double Mango 5%
> Mango Sticky Rice by Shyndo substituting mango with CDE Double Mango
> Revised Mango Crack by @Adephi
> Pango by @Rude Rudi


I love the mango stick rice recipe but would love to try it with the CDE Double Mango. Even enquired about it at Blck today. Please let us know how yours turns out. Have you had the original Mango Sticky Rice? And what percentage of CDE did you sub?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (2/3/19)

Humbolt said:


> I love the mango stick rice recipe but would love to try it with the CDE Double Mango. Even enquired about it at Blck today. Please let us know how yours turns out. Have you had the original Mango Sticky Rice? And what percentage of CDE did you sub?


i did mix the original recipe, never mixed the one shot, hated it. the flv mango tastes like burnt rice to me.
i used 3.5% thinking i can up it later if i need too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (2/3/19)

I did a direct sub with CBE Double Mango in MSR, same percentage as the Flv. It worked fine. I haven't had the original but the reason Shyndo used Flv Mango is because of its tendency to sit on top of a base rather than blending in. He wanted the idea of the mango chunks sitting on top of the rice. The CB doesn't quite do that, it blends more into the rice base. But it was still very tasty for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Humbolt (2/3/19)

Thanks, gents. Appreciate the feedback.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (2/3/19)

Nothing yet but have to get my mix on soon cause I’m running low on everything

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## GerharddP (2/3/19)

Some new TPD compliant 10ml vanilla ry4, vanilla, custard and vanilla nutella. 70/30 3mg.

Now just to steep and enjoy...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NOOB (2/3/19)

Mixed up some Berry Breeze and Morpheus last night. 






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Paul33 (2/3/19)

Before:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Paul33 (2/3/19)

After:

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (2/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> After:
> 
> View attachment 159519



Very neat and tidy @Paul33 !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/3/19)

Silver said:


> Very neat and tidy @Paul33 !


Thanks @Silver 

I have to be when mixing for a few people so I don’t get things mixed up with the different VG/PG ratios and nic strengths

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (2/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> I have to be when mixing for a few people so I don’t get things mixed up with the different VG/PG ratios and nic strengths



When I mix (not often) it looks like a mess afterwards
Lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (2/3/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Flavour world one shots
> 
> Mango Freeze
> Banana Mango Ice
> ...


Mango Freeze and Banana Mango Ice are very similar and absolutely awesome. Mango Freeze tastes just like a juicy mango that was put in a blender with ice. 

Red Pill has been dethroned in my rotation.

The others, I didn't like so much. Added 1% ws23 to each. Will see if it improves them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches (2/3/19)

Choffee by @Paul33
Prickley Victory by the liter.
Cactus Jack by @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Paul33 (2/3/19)

lesvaches said:


> Choffee by @Paul33
> Prickley Victory by the liter.
> Cactus Jack by @StompieZA


Hope you like it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (2/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> Hope you like it


very good, simple and balanced.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (3/3/19)

Apple Pine Apple by @StompieZA (First Try)
Dirty Melons by @StompieZA (First Try)
Crazy Melons by @StompieZA (First Try)
Leopards Blööd (Nic Salt Pod) by NastyNate (First Try)
God Milk by SkiddlzNinja (restock)
Mother of Dragons Milk by ID10-T (Restock)
Simply Cannoli by tranceinate (First Try)

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Asterix (3/3/19)

Red Pill Eezi shot 100ml
Hardwicks Rodeo Hardshot 100ml
Pistachio Ry4-U 100ml
Pauls Ry4 by @Paul33 200ml

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/3/19)

Asterix said:


> Red Pill Eezi shot 100ml
> Hardwicks Rodeo Hardshot 100ml
> Pistachio Ry4-U 100ml
> Pauls Ry4 by @Paul33 200ml


Nice

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches (3/3/19)

Humbolt said:


> I love the mango stick rice recipe but would love to try it with the CDE Double Mango. Even enquired about it at Blck today. Please let us know how yours turns out. Have you had the original Mango Sticky Rice? And what percentage of CDE did you sub?


The difference between the two is vast. with the CDE DM it is very similar to Khanage where as with the FLV Mango it is very similar to the original Khan. i really do not like the FLV Mango in it. @3.5% it's there but i think it would be better @ 5%. upping it now and will try again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## StompieZA (4/3/19)

Made the following yesterday afternoon:

Eye of the Tiger  - Restock 100ml cause its so good and 30ml lasted a day! LOL
Jelly Baby - Restock for a colleague of my wife.
Musk - New juice for my wife's colleague
Grapes - New juice for my wife's colleague

Now need to order 10 bottles of 27 Cereal!! Love the stuff!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Beserker786 (4/3/19)

Mixed up some 
Tangerine, litchi Menthol. The menthol sits nice above the citrusy tangerine!
Fantasy grape with litchi and menthol, it tastes well and those two seem suited for each other.
POG with ice! Reminds me of tropica!
Prickly victory can never be complete without it.
Mango freeze , double mango staple! And some SLI (.strawberry litchi ice)

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Adephi (4/3/19)

Beserker786 said:


> Fantasy grape with litchi and menthol, it tastes well and those two seem suited for each other.
> Mango freeze , double mango staple! And some SLI (.strawberry litchi ice)



Do you have links to these recipes?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Beserker786 (4/3/19)

Adephi said:


> Do you have links to these recipes?


Hi

Well, prickly victory is the same as standard
The TLM is 
Cap tangerine at 4%, cap lychee 4%, raw lychee 1%, Malaysian lychee 0.5%, tfa menthol 1%,

SLI: strawberry sweet 3%, strawberry ripe 3%, cly strawberry 1%, cap sweet lychee 3%, raw lychee 2%, cap sweet cream 1%, clyrocool 0.75% supersweet 1%

POG: TFA juicy peach 5%, TFA juicy orange 5%, cap sweet guava 4%, clyrocool 0.75%, super sweet 0.75%

Grape litchi menthol, same menthol and litchi combo as in TLM but with 4% Malaysian fantasy grape

Mango freeze is just 8% CBE double mango, 1%cly mango, 2% TFA mango,1% supersweet and 1% clyrocool

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/19)

These sound great @Beserker786 

Thanks 

Fruity menthols for the win

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (5/3/19)

Attention all mixing maniacs!

Looking to mix this recipe, but alas, Rule 1 applies to the FA Lemon Sicily.

Any decent sub anyone can recommend for it? If it helps, I have attached a list of lemon based concentrates I have available.



@Andre, you're familiar with INW Lemon, right? Any recommendations/suggestions?​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (5/3/19)

Vaporator00 said:


> Attention all mixing maniacs!
> 
> Looking to mix this recipe, but alas, Rule 1 applies to the FA Lemon Sicily.
> 
> ...



I havent mixed with any of your available flavors but would take a stab in the dark and say INW Lemon Mix. 

From what i read up, its better than FA Lemon Sicily.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Elmien (5/3/19)

Today I mixed:
Cool Apple Juice (This recipe with some WS23 added)
Cinna'Bunnelby
And, as I just realised, I travelled back in time and mixed some Apple Butter Muffin.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (8/3/19)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vaporator00 (8/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> View attachment 160037


Sounds like an aftershave


What's the flavor?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (8/3/19)

Vaporator00 said:


> Sounds like an aftershave
> 
> 
> What's the flavor?


Cool blood is Grapefruit, red orange, strawberry and honey.
Oneshot that Im trying first time. On snv its pretty good, very sweet orange with background grapefruit. Very full juice taste. I like my menthols and coolants, will maybe steep it a few days and add some coolant, just scared Im going to mess up that full fryity juice taste. But so far I think it will be in my adv rotation with Red pill. R65 to make 250+ml, absolute bargain, hope it stays as good after few days

Blou bliksem is just my own butterscotch and huge amount of mint and coolant Im working on

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi (8/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> View attachment 160037



Cool Blue Blood Bliksem

Sounds like a Steve Hofmeyr song

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Vaporator00 (8/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Cool blood is Grapefruit, red orange, strawberry and honey.
> Oneshot that Im trying first time. On snv its pretty good, very sweet orange with background grapefruit. Very full juice taste. I like my menthols and coolants, will maybe steep it a few days and add some coolant, just scared Im going to mess up that full fryity juice taste. But so far I think it will be in my adv rotation with Red pill. R65 to make 250+ml, absolute bargain, hope it stays as good after few days
> 
> Blou bliksem is just my own butterscotch and huge amount of mint and coolant Im working on



That actually sounds quite interesting, where'd you get it from?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (8/3/19)

Adephi said:


> Cool Blue Blood Bliksem
> 
> Sounds like a Steve Hofmeyr song



No then it would have been Kool blou bloed bliksem LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Carnival (8/3/19)

Not today, but I mixed up a coconut based recipe yesterday. Felt like mixing up flavours I wouldn’t have normally gone for, so will see how it tastes after a steep!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (8/3/19)

Adephi said:


> Cool Blue Blood Bliksem
> 
> Sounds like a Steve Hofmeyr song


or a certain rugby team..

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius (8/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Cool blood is Grapefruit, red orange, strawberry and honey.
> Oneshot that Im trying first time. On snv its pretty good, very sweet orange with background grapefruit. Very full juice taste. I like my menthols and coolants, will maybe steep it a few days and add some coolant, just scared Im going to mess up that full fryity juice taste. But so far I think it will be in my adv rotation with Red pill. R65 to make 250+ml, absolute bargain, hope it stays as good after few days
> 
> Blou bliksem is just my own butterscotch and huge amount of mint and coolant Im working on



I see Blck has it @R85 for 15ml. Recommended @ 7 to 8% Meaning at best 200ml. 
Where did you get it for R65 for more ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (8/3/19)

Cornelius said:


> I see Blck has it @R85 for 15ml. Recommended @ 7 to 8% Meaning at best 200ml.
> Where did you get it for R65 for more ?


Bossvape and Vapehyper sells them for R65-69
Recommended on the box is 5-6% At 6% its 250ml.
I mixed it at 6% and its a bit sweet for me, so next batch I will go 5 or even 4%. So more than 250ml then

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Cornelius (8/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> View attachment 160058
> 
> Bossvape and Vapehyper sells them for R65-69
> Recommended on the box is 5-6% At 6% its 250ml.
> I mixed it at 6% and its a bit sweet for me, so next batch I will go 5 or even 4%. So more than 250ml then



Thank you for clearing that up. Let us know how it turns out

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (9/3/19)

Custard now my go to custard.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paul33 (9/3/19)

Oh some Red Pill EZ Shot last night. 

I mix small 30-50ml batches at a time. I prefer it fresh than steeped.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> Custard now my go to custard.



On my mixing list 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Vaporator00 (9/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> Custard now my go to custard.


With the weather starting to cool in CT, this has now been added to my list

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (9/3/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> On my mixing list
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s yum and such a short steep time especially on a custard.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paul33 (9/3/19)

Vaporator00 said:


> With the weather starting to cool in CT, this has now been added to my list


Not much cooling in Durbs at the moment

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (9/3/19)

Intention was to play with the Stixx Mixx concentrates, but a few other recipes slipped in.

*The others:*





100 ml One shot of Guitari by @Patrick. To make it easier to mix for HRH. The only and only juice she vapes.
Green Tea Kit Kat (GTKK) 2019 by ID10T.
Mango Lychee by @Adephi.
Baja Blast, which I found hidden away on Reddit. 
Pango by @Rude Rudi. Will be interesting to taste if FE Mango can hold the candle against FSA/CBE Double Mango. Smells very similar.
Berry Crunch Crisp caught my eye for those crunch concentrates, which I very rarely use.

*Stixx Mixx*




CVT - my try at a coconut vanilla tobacco, using this coconut milk recipe combined with DIYFS Holy Vanilla and SM Dark Fire Latakia.
Berry Tobacco, trying to emulate Tarks Select Reserve Maori, using SM A+ Blend with FA Forest Fruit and a bit of FLV Sweet Coconut.
SM Stokkebye Flake, at 10% with 1% DIYFS Holy Vanilla, as Boogenshizzle recommends.
Dulce de Leche Tobacco, using my Dulce de Leche recipe with SM Dark Fire Latakia at 6%.
Pub Crawl by Kopel. I used FLV Bourbon at 3% in place of both TFA Kentucky Bourbon and FA Oak Wood.
SM Butter Rum Cavendish at 10%.
SM Canadian Virginian at 10%.
Stixx's Wild Strawberry Tea.
Havana Shade.

Reactions: Like 13 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (9/3/19)

Wow @Andre!
What an amazing set of mixes....
Sounds so interesting and tasty

That Green Tea Kit Kat intrigues me - am keen to hear how it turns out

And Havana Shade - the name caught my eye - and reading the recipe it also sounds so interesting....

Enjoy them

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (10/3/19)

Mango Lychee by @Adephi
PMS - Peach Mango Strawberry ICE by @StompieZA substituting mango with CDE Double Mango 5%
PMS Variant Nic Salt Pod mix @StompieZA substituting mango with CDE Double Mango 5% and strawberry with pod mix i know.
Mango Sticky Rice by Shyndo substituting mango with CDE Double Mango still at 3.5%
Strawberry Lemonade by NastyNate
Pistachio Ry4-U by Enyawreklaw
Mango Passion Cheesecake by @Rude Rudi 
Tropicana by @Rude Rudi 
Leche de Coco (Coconut Milk) by hashslingingslarhurg
Custard now by EdibleMalfunction

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## GregF (10/3/19)

Andre said:


> Intention was to play with the Stixx Mixx concentrates, but a few other recipes slipped in.
> 
> *The others:*
> 
> ...




Waiting to see how the Berry Tobacco turns out. Let us know.
If it is anything like Maori then I am in.
A hint of berries......that smacks you in the face

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (10/3/19)

GregF said:


> Waiting to see how the Berry Tobacco turns out. Let us know.
> If it is anything like Maori then I am in.
> A hint of berries......that smacks you in the face


Shall do @GregF

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vilaishima (10/3/19)

Mixed some One Shots nd so far I like them all a lot.

Mixed 3 from Soda Shop: 7 Down, Funky Orange and Slurfee Strawberry. 7 Down smells a bit like Sunlight Liquid but turned out quite a pleasant lemon vape.

Also mixed Molinberry Green Banana and Bamboo Milk. I absolutely love it! It does not have that strong artificial banana taste but a smooth delicate banana flavour with a creamy exhale.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/3/19)

Some notable mixes which deserves a mention here:

Coconut Cream Pie - Creamy, buttery coconut goodness on a juicy biscuit base. No more, no less
Melrose - '_A creamy melon mix with the right touch of rind to make it extremely authentic and "fresh" tasting'_
Dunked Apples - candied apple, nailed...
Dat Püd - This is absolutely magnificent....A smooth, thick, sweet instant vanilla pudding mix with white chocolate
Cardinal - a generous restock
John Cena - a weird one, but it works
Pango - I love it, and then some!
Mango Passion Cheesecake - I am a bit bias here but this is damn good!
Mango Brulee - Well, and this one!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (11/3/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> Some notable mixes which deserves a mention here:
> 
> Coconut Cream Pie - Creamy, buttery coconut goodness on a juicy biscuit base. No more, no less
> Melrose - '_A creamy melon mix with the right touch of rind to make it extremely authentic and "fresh" tasting'_
> ...


John Cena sounds right up my alley, but where to get those FLV concentrates?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/3/19)

Andre said:


> John Cena sounds right up my alley, but where to get those FLV concentrates?



A few of us were lucky enough to receive their new line for testing and recipe development. It will be available at Blck soon - perhaps @Richio can advise an ETA? 

BTW, I will publish some nice recipes using these over next couple of weeks - some/most also right up your alley!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> Some notable mixes which deserves a mention here:
> 
> Coconut Cream Pie - Creamy, buttery coconut goodness on a juicy biscuit base. No more, no less
> Melrose - '_A creamy melon mix with the right touch of rind to make it extremely authentic and "fresh" tasting'_
> ...



Thanks @Rude Rudi 
Those sound amazing
My "To Mix" list keeps on growing...
My "concentrates to buy" list is now embarrassing... I think my spreadsheet needs more space....
Hehe

All in good time

*Cardinal *- i dont know why I havent added that to my list before - just re-read the notes on that and I want to try that - 

thanks again..

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (11/3/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> Some notable mixes which deserves a mention here:
> 
> Coconut Cream Pie - Creamy, buttery coconut goodness on a juicy biscuit base. No more, no less
> Melrose - '_A creamy melon mix with the right touch of rind to make it extremely authentic and "fresh" tasting'_
> ...



The Pango looks right up my alley. I might have to sub for CBE Double Mango (which I love), will let you know how it turns out.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/3/19)

JB1987 said:


> The Pango looks right up my alley. I might have to sub for CBE Double Mango (which I love), will let you know how it turns out.



No!!!!! FE, although is short supply ATM, makes this recipe. I see it is now back in stock at Blck
If you have not other choice, then use CBE at 8% BUT I urge you to get FE Mango - it will change your life!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/3/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rude Rudi
> Those sound amazing
> My "To Mix" list keeps on growing...
> My "concentrates to buy" list is now embarrassing... I think my spreadsheet needs more space....
> ...



Cardinal is an absolute must!!! I suggest you pick up a bootle of @method1 Calamity Jane to give a test drive before making a litre of this nectar...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/3/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> Dat Püd - This is absolutely magnificent....A smooth, thick, sweet instant vanilla pudding mix with white chocolate



THIS sounds GOOD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JB1987 (11/3/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> No!!!!! FE, although is short supply ATM, makes this recipe. I see it is now back in stock at Blck
> If you have not other choice, then use CBE at 8% BUT I urge you to get FE Mango - it will change your life!!!



Fine fine, I'll place an order

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> THIS sounds GOOD


It is fooking delicious...the new FLV Marshmallow Vanilla is stunning. It gives that powdery outside of the marshmallow mouth feel combined with a real, thick vanilla marshmallow taste and texture. It’s not here yet but be sure to grab a bottle as soon as it lands!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/3/19)

Andre said:


> Pango by @Rude Rudi. Will be interesting to taste if FE Mango can hold the candle against FSA/CBE Double Mango. Smells very similar.



Let me know your views - I can almost guarentee that you will love the FE Mango. It’s used at half the ratio compared to CBE Double and I believe it is superior. There some theories that they are the same thing but the FE is definitely more potent. Some reports indicate that the FE Mango fades after 6 weeks or so but I have not experienced this (yet).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (11/3/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> It is fooking delicious...the new FLV Marshmallow Vanilla is stunning. It gives that powdery outside of the marshmallow mouth feel combined with a real, thick vanilla marshmallow taste and texture. It’s not here yet but be sure to grab a bottle as soon as it lands!


I’m keeping a beady eye for it. 

It sounds super yum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/3/19)

It’s late and I’m lazy and therefore apologetic. 

Please can you fine upstanding citizens point me in the direction of some (read: super yummy) zoo biscuit recipes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/3/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rude Rudi
> Those sound amazing
> My "To Mix" list keeps on growing...
> My "concentrates to buy" list is now embarrassing... I think my spreadsheet needs more space....
> ...


You will definately not be sorry @Silver, I’m mixing up to 400 ml allready, not a dam in ever running out again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (12/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> Custard now my go to custard.


in comparison to Kreed's Custard?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/3/19)

lesvaches said:


> in comparison to Kreed's Custard?


I haven’t tried Kreeds Custard

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (12/3/19)

Mixed up 3 bottles quickly last night.

Diddle Daddle Popcorn - Mixed up 30ml for a friend upon request
Fuji 1.0 - Restock for the wife - 1% Black Ice added
Caramel Swirl Ice Cream - Mixed for a friend

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DS_vaper (12/3/19)

@Stompie I did a similar mix 2 u Fuji but I added tfa sweet raspberry at 4 and Fuji at man that Fuji really makes the raspberry pop

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## DS_vaper (12/3/19)

DS_vaper said:


> @Stompie I did a similar mix 2 u Fuji but I added tfa sweet raspberry at 4 and Fuji at man that Fuji really makes the raspberry pop
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sorry Fuji at 1 percent 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smittie (13/3/19)

Mixed the following over the last couple of days:
Perfect Melons to try out
BamangoMi - Restock... This is really good
Blueberry Custard & Cream to try out
Cardinal - Restock
Custard King to try out
MangoChew to try out
PMS to try out
Viserion to try out

Then also a restock of this one:


Was inspired by a "Straight Up Mango" i saw on this forum a while back, but cannot remember who posted it. I took out the CAP Sweet Mango, added some super sweet and boosted the WS23 a bit. My wife loves this one.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches (13/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> Custard now my go to custard.


damn good custard, thank you for posting it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JB1987 (15/3/19)

Mixed up some Pango with FE Mango, yes @Rude Rudi you were right, FE Mango is superior  Absolutely delicious!

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 2


----------



## Paul33 (15/3/19)

lesvaches said:


> damn good custard, thank you for posting it.


And it’s such a short steep as well so it justs a win all round. 

I love the stuff

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> And it’s such a short steep as well so it justs a win all round.
> 
> I love the stuff



Indeed - I can agree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches (17/3/19)

Adephi said:


> Mixed some CBE Double Litchi and Double Apple over the weekend. Then yesterday I got some flu so I can't tast anything. The finger test is promising. Will keep you guys updated.


how did the CBE Double Litchi turn out?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (17/3/19)

lesvaches said:


> how did the CBE Double Litchi turn out?


Not as great as Icee Lychee. Seems like its lacking something and also a bit sweet. Might work in a mix but not on its own.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (20/3/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> Let me know your views - I can almost guarentee that you will love the FE Mango. It’s used at half the ratio compared to CBE Double and I believe it is superior. There some theories that they are the same thing but the FE is definitely more potent. Some reports indicate that the FE Mango fades after 6 weeks or so but I have not experienced this (yet).


Have been vaping Pango for the last few days @Rude Rudi. It is awesome, thank you. Already mixed another 200 mls. 

Comparing FE Mango with FSA/CBE Double Mango as perceived in Pango and Double Mango Crack respectively: For me FE Mango is softer, smoother and sweeter. FSA/CBE Double Mango is bolder and has more of a mango-fibre taste. Both are great mango concentrates, certainly better than all the others I have tried. Shall keep using them both.

Love the shade of bitter TFA Papaya imparts in Pango, @Rude Rudi. Think I need more of that in the Double Mango recipe.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (21/3/19)

I'm absolutely loving Gachatay's Holiday Pie. It's not exactly the same as tranceinate's Simply Cannoli but has that same delicate yet creamy, luxurious vibe. It's a relatively easy mix too, not filled with expensive or difficult to find concentrates. Highly recommended.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/3/19)

RichJB said:


> I'm absolutely loving Gachatay's Holiday Pie. It's not exactly the same as tranceinate's Simply Cannoli but has that same delicate yet creamy, luxurious vibe. It's a relatively easy mix too, not filled with expensive or difficult to find concentrates. Highly recommended.


Of course Rule 1 on the JF Biscuit

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (21/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> Of course Rule 1 on the JF Biscuit



You need to make a plan to get JF Biscuit. Since I got it I have been subbing all the recipes with INW Biscuit in with JF Biscuit. Its really like an upgrade.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## lesvaches (21/3/19)

Adephi said:


> You need to make a plan to get JF Biscuit. Since I got it I have been subbing all the recipes with INW Biscuit in with JF Biscuit. Its really like an upgrade.


any idea if it would apply to the (JF) cookie or yellow cake as well?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (21/3/19)

lesvaches said:


> any idea if it would apply to the (JF) cookie or yellow cake as well?



Have not tried those as yet so I cannot say. But the JF Juicy Lemon is also a great sub for CAP Juicy Lemon that is very hard to find recently.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (21/3/19)

Adephi said:


> Have not tried those as yet so I cannot say. But the JF Juicy Lemon is also a great sub for CAP Juicy Lemon that is very hard to find recently.


dropped them onto my wishlist so i’ll get them next time and try the goldfish cannoli with subs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (22/3/19)

Got a beeeeeeg mixing session this weekend cause ive neglected my mixes and now i and running dry very quick.

Yesterday i vaped some Strawberry Almond Milkshake by Amplified and now i seriously need to try and make something similar...I already have a great Almond Milk Milkshake, so will try that and just add a couple different strawberries in.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/3/19)

StompieZA said:


> Got a beeeeeeg mixing session this weekend cause ive neglected my mixes and now i and running dry very quick.
> 
> Yesterday i vaped some Strawberry Almond Milkshake by Amplified and now i seriously need to try and make something similar...I already have a great Almond Milk Milkshake, so will try that and just add a couple different strawberries in.


I have to wait till neeeext weekend to get my mix on but I hear you on the running dry. 

I didn’t realize that I’m down to next to nothing.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (22/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> I have to wait till neeeext weekend to get my mix on but I hear you on the running dry.
> 
> I didn’t realize that I’m down to next to nothing.



Yeah it sucks big time! But will whip up some of my last sessions mixes, they were all great!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (22/3/19)

StompieZA said:


> Yeah it sucks big time! But will whip up some of my last sessions mixes, they were all great!


The other tiny problem is payday is on Monday

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (22/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> The other tiny problem is payday is on Monday



Yeah that sucks!! And i really need more 27 Cereal!! Lots More!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## DS_vaper (22/3/19)

@stompie mb u can have a look at diy or die I know he has an almond milk recipe posted on his site. Could mb give u a good reference point to start from

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/3/19)

Andre said:


> Have been vaping Pango for the last few days @Rude Rudi. It is awesome, thank you. Already mixed another 200 mls.
> 
> Comparing FE Mango with FSA/CBE Double Mango as perceived in Pango and Double Mango Crack respectively: For me FE Mango is softer, smoother and sweeter. FSA/CBE Double Mango is bolder and has more of a mango-fibre taste. Both are great mango concentrates, certainly better than all the others I have tried. Shall keep using them both.
> 
> Love the shade of bitter TFA Papaya imparts in Pango, @Rude Rudi. Think I need more of that in the Double Mango recipe.



Thanks Andre, glad that you enjoy it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DS_vaper (22/3/19)

@StompieZA here the recipe I was thinking about. I hope it helps 





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (22/3/19)

DS_vaper said:


> @StompieZA here the recipe I was thinking about. I hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great, Thanks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (22/3/19)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## StompieZA (22/3/19)

Found this one which i will be adapting https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/38564#ancient_milky_almonds_by_zamis45fingers

Here is my adaption which i will make..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DS_vaper (22/3/19)

The temptation is real. Please let me know how it comes out. I've been eyeing out the one from diy or die for a while but I'm not a lover of butterscotch so it been put on the back burner but this one looks like it rite up my alley 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (26/3/19)

Anyone used CBE Berry Mix?

So i have just received CBE Double Mango to try MangoChew @Chukin'Vape cause im after that Cushman!!

I ordered CBE Berry Mix as i want something similar to XXX/Redpil and this concentrate smells soooooo good!! I know Vapour mountain uses their own in house concentrates, but i think this Berry Mix might just give me an excellent Berry juice!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (26/3/19)

StompieZA said:


> Anyone used CBE Berry Mix?
> 
> So i have just received CBE Double Mango to try MangoChew @Chukin'Vape cause im after that Cushman!!
> 
> I ordered CBE Berry Mix as i want something similar to XXX/Redpil and this concentrate smells soooooo good!! I know Vapour mountain uses their own in house concentrates, but i think this Berry Mix might just give me an excellent Berry juice!


I have been vaping MangoChew by @Chukin'Vape for the past few days. It is delicious. A sweeter, more dessert/candy type of profile - it is a "chew" (and a very authentic one at that) after all.

Please let us have your impression on the CBE Berry Mix.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (26/3/19)

Andre said:


> I have been vaping MangoChew by @Chukin'Vape for the past few days. It is delicious. A sweeter, more dessert type of profile - it is a "chew" (and a very authentic one at that) after all.
> 
> Please let us have your impression on the CBE Berry Mix.



Thats great to hear!! Cannot wait to taste it!

Will update tomorrow with what i mixed, and will do a SNV on that berry mix and give some feedback.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB (26/3/19)

If you want a vanilla almond milk, look no further than Vurve's classic. This is one of the finest crafted recipes I've ever tasted. Vurve put a lot of work into balancing it and it shows. ID10-T also reckons it's one of his favourite recipes of all time. Ordinarily I find nutty juices quite difficult because nuts have a tendency to be really potent and throw a recipe off. But this one does it perfectly, I can vape it all day.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (26/3/19)

RichJB said:


> If you want a vanilla almond milk, look no further than Vurve's classic. This is one of the finest crafted recipes I've ever tasted. Vurve put a lot of work into balancing it and it shows. ID10-T also reckons it's one of his favourite recipes of all time. Ordinarily I find nutty juices quite difficult because nuts have a tendency to be really potent and throw a recipe off. But this one does it perfectly, I can vape it all day.



Lol i have actually mixed this before...Mixed if for a friend but never actually tasted the juice my self. Might just take this recipe as well and add in some strawberries!! Thanks for reminding me of this gem of a recipe!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## StompieZA (26/3/19)

8x60mls mixed.

Some old and some new.

The berry mix seems SNV approved. Will upload recipes tomorrow once ive created the recipes.






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (26/3/19)

Great mix up there @StompieZA !

I see you reuse the bottles from other juices. 
Hope you know whats what!
hehe

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (26/3/19)

RichJB said:


> If you want a vanilla almond milk, look no further than Vurve's classic. This is one of the finest crafted recipes I've ever tasted. Vurve put a lot of work into balancing it and it shows. ID10-T also reckons it's one of his favourite recipes of all time. Ordinarily I find nutty juices quite difficult because nuts have a tendency to be really potent and throw a recipe off. But this one does it perfectly, I can vape it all day.


Why does Vurve never put steep times on his recipes?  How long did you steep it for @RichJB?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB (26/3/19)

Mine was relatively short because I mixed it up for the show, so about ten days I'd say. It was delicious then but, like most creams, it would benefit from a bit longer. I'd say two weeks and you're good to go. Especially with the Vienna Cream in there, you want that acetone note to steep out.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/3/19)

Silver said:


> Great mix up there @StompieZA !
> 
> I see you reuse the bottles from other juices.
> Hope you know whats what!
> hehe



Thanks @Silver, Yeah i mark them with a black marker like the middle Cushman, Need to seriously invest in a small label printer hahaha

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (27/3/19)

As promised, Here are the 8 x recipes i chose to mix or create last night.

BananaRama - New Recipe im working on, a Banana Custard Milkshake
Almond Strawb Milk Used THIS recipe and then added the Strawberry Red Touch, Sweet and Ripe to the mix...will see how it comes out.
Mango Chew - Mixed this up hoping it will be similar to Cushman
Mango Crack - On my mango hunt, i found this one which has good feedback. This is an adaption from the original which @Andre posted. Not my adaption.
Sweetos Caramel - Restock 60ml this time, its super good if you have a sweet bakery tooth like me
*Zoo "You Biscuit"* - Still on the hunt for a great Zewb like recipe and this seems good after 1 night, yeah im eager like that...will give more steep time. I decided to use JF Biscuit instead of INW Biscuit. @rogue zombie
Bust-A-Nut - Restock 60ml, was pretty good and seems like the highest rated recipe on E-liquid recipes with 370 votes
Berry X - Tried out my new FSA Malaysia Berry Mix to get something similar to XXX...I think im on the right path. With some INW Cherry, this will be VERY similar. SNV Approved and pretty good off the bat!!

Thanks all

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## DS_vaper (27/3/19)

@StompieZA sorry bud every time I try to click on the link for the zewb it takes me to a discussion forum about who invented the ecig

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/3/19)

DS_vaper said:


> @StompieZA sorry bud every time I try to click on the link for the zewb it takes me to a discussion forum about who invented the ecig
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Yeah its in the thread, scroll to the bottom. 

It seems that all ZEWB/ZOOB recipes have been removed from E-Liquid's site but also didnt want to create a recipe as this is the work of @rogue zombie . Must say this is one hell of a good juice! Only stood for one night and its already great!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DS_vaper (27/3/19)

Sigh must have been removed 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (27/3/19)

DS_vaper said:


> Sigh must have been removed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



I see my Zoo recipe is still up and some others called Zoo, so seems it might be linked to the names used

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DS_vaper (27/3/19)

Thanks @StompieZA

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NewOobY (27/3/19)

RichJB said:


> If you want a vanilla almond milk, look no further than Vurve's classic. This is one of the finest crafted recipes I've ever tasted. Vurve put a lot of work into balancing it and it shows. ID10-T also reckons it's one of his favourite recipes of all time. Ordinarily I find nutty juices quite difficult because nuts have a tendency to be really potent and throw a recipe off. But this one does it perfectly, I can vape it all day.


That stuff is awe-freaking-some, made a Nic salt version upped the flavors substantially - but kept the ratio's the same. Lovely lovely stuff.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (27/3/19)

StompieZA said:


> I see my Zoo recipe is still up and some others called Zoo, so seems it might be linked to the names used


Can you post the link for yours please bud?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (27/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> Can you post the link for yours please bud?



Here you go 

ZOO - Animal Biscuits

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/3/19)

StompieZA said:


> Here you go
> 
> ZOO - Animal Biscuits


You’re a scholar and gentleman

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/3/19)

StompieZA said:


> Here you go
> 
> ZOO - Animal Biscuits


Can I leave out the AP? I have a nut allergy so all forms of it are avoided like the plague.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (27/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> Can I leave out the AP? I have a nut allergy so all forms of it are avoided like the plague.



You can im sure, just adds to the biscuit but im sure will be just as good without it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (27/3/19)

StompieZA said:


> You can im sure, just adds to the biscuit but im sure will be just as good without it.


I’ll give it a bash. Sounds yum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> I’ll give it a bash. Sounds yum.



Let me know what you think, Also give Rogue Zombie's version a try. Its pretty good as well!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (27/3/19)

StompieZA said:


> Let me know what you think, Also give Rogue Zombie's version a try. Its pretty good as well!


I looked for yours and his then got lazy so gave up 

I’ll look for it again later on.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/3/19)

StompieZA said:


> Let me know what you think, Also give Rogue Zombie's version a try. Its pretty good as well!


I’ll let you once I order some goodies in. 

I’ve got rule 1 x 3

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DS_vaper (27/3/19)

@stompiesa I c u used fruity flake would u say it's better than fruit circles?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DS_vaper (27/3/19)

DS_vaper said:


> @stompiesa I c u used fruity flake would u say it's better than fruit circles?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sorry typo @StompieZA

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (27/3/19)

DS_vaper said:


> Sorry typo @StompieZA
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



I like both, One has more lemon to it than the other and both work in this application but my preference is on FW Fruity Flakes. Fruit Circles has more of a frootloops taste but also works great.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chukin'Vape (27/3/19)

StompieZA said:


> As promised, Here are the 8 x recipes i chose to mix or create last night.
> 
> BananaRama - New Recipe im working on, a Banana Custard Milkshake
> Almond Strawb Milk Used THIS recipe and then added the Strawberry Red Touch, Sweet and Ripe to the mix...will see how it comes out.
> ...


Wuddup Cuz, Bamango is way closer to cushman than mango chew. I do like both, buy obviously Bamango is my favorite.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StompieZA (28/3/19)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Wuddup Cuz, Bamango is way closer to cushman than mango chew. I do like both, buy obviously Bamango is my favorite.



Have to agree with you 110%. After vaping the Mangochew on my wifes vape and testing Bamango on my vape...The Bamango is Cushman for sure, Not as in your face but awesome! Great recipes they are!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smittie (28/3/19)

Mixed a 100ml restock of CBE Double Mango and Ice and also a tester on Ultramilk Strawberry Custard. Looks good and smells delicious... Hope it lives up to my expectations!

The mango would have been 250ml, but i'm out of CBE Double Mango...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Speedy_11 (28/3/19)

Smittie said:


> Mixed a 100ml restock of CBE Double Mango and Ice and also a tester on Ultramilk Strawberry Custard. Looks good and smells delicious... Hope it lives up to my expectations!
> 
> The mango would have been 250ml, but i'm out of CBE Double Mango...


 What % did use for the mango ICE keen to see others compared to mine

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smittie (28/3/19)

Speedy_11 said:


> What % did use for the mango ICE keen to see others compared to mine


I'm still playing around with it, but currently i'm mixing it like this:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Speedy_11 (28/3/19)

Smittie said:


> I'm still playing around with it, but currently i'm mixing it like this:
> View attachment 161906


I made my batch 2 days ago you think i can add Bavarian cream now or rather leave it as is(been diy for a month now so im a noob)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smittie (28/3/19)

Speedy_11 said:


> I made my batch 2 days ago you think i can add Bavarian cream now or rather leave it as is(been diy for a month now so im a noob)


Lol, I'm also still new in the mixing scene... I mostly make recipe's i find online and don't create my own. This is the first one i found and started playing with.

I'm sure you can add the Bavarian cream now, you will just have to steep it a bit longer... I know the creams like a bit of steep time. The "Fresh Cream" in this recipe is only there for a fuller mouth feel, as you don't taste it as low as used here, so not sure how the Bavarian Cream will go with this. I assume you will never know if you don't try...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NewOobY (29/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> Can I leave out the AP? I have a nut allergy so all forms of it are avoided like the plague.


sheesh bro thats super unluck man. 
So you can't have the awesome-ness of marzipan? in vape and real life?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NOOB (29/3/19)

Mixed up a 15 ml test batch of PMS last night. Rule one applied to I supped Strawberry Red Touch with Strawberry and added menthol instead of black ice (I like fruity menthols). This turned out to be a damn nice fruity menthol vape. Might just become my new ADV! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StompieZA (29/3/19)

NOOB said:


> Mixed up a 15 ml test batch of PMS last night. Rule one applied to I supped Strawberry Red Touch with Strawberry and added menthol instead of black ice (I like fruity menthols). This turned out to be a damn nice fruity menthol vape. Might just become my new ADV!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Awesome, glad you like it!


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (29/3/19)

NewOobY said:


> sheesh bro thats super unluck man.
> So you can't have the awesome-ness of marzipan? in vape and real life?


Nope. Nothing nut at all ever. 

And I was a HUGE peanut butter fan but swelling up like a Kardashian isn’t fun.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (30/3/19)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Asterix (30/3/19)

You’ve been busy! I think I must look at your Choffee recipe and give it a try.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor (30/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 162091



yoh !

is your scale ok ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (30/3/19)

vicTor said:


> yoh !
> 
> is your scale ok ?


I had to use the kitchen scale for the 500ml Choffees VG so my normal mixing scale got to have a breather.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## DS_vaper (31/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 162091


Yooo champion 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DS_vaper (31/3/19)

@StompieZA how did the almod milk come out? Anticipation is killing me

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Asterix (31/3/19)

Can anybod point me in the direction of a decent icy apple lollipop recipe? 

Was given a store bought one to taste today and think I could enjoy it, with a bit of tweaking perhaps.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (1/4/19)

DS_vaper said:


> @StompieZA how did the almod milk come out? Anticipation is killing me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Turned out good, very similar to the Amplified juice, Think another week steep will do it good! But its good and i will mix more!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Beserker786 (1/4/19)

@Asterix Perhaps try Camp Tigerclaw by concrete river and add some ice to it. Its a Green Apple hard Candy profile.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (1/4/19)

Beserker786 said:


> @Asterix Perhaps try Camp Tigerclaw by concrete river and add some ice to it. Its a Green Apple hard Candy profile.


Thanks @Beserker786 
I will be placing order for concentrates hopefully this evening, and will include the 2 I’m missing.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (3/4/19)

Mixed the following last night:

Cushman Remix - Adapted from BaMangoMi @Chukin'Vape - subbed FE Mango with CBE Double Mango and added Mango FLV, Upped the Banana to 3% and this works really great. FLV Mango really compliments the CBE Double Mango. I would sy this is super close and if sweetner is raised to 1.5% it would be like 95% there.

Berry X - Made for my wifes colleague that tasted it and also want
Jelly Baby - Restock for wifes Colleague
Zoo Animal Biscuits V2 - My updated Zoo biscuit recipe, much better!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (3/4/19)

Cardinal by Fear
Ripe Vapes "VCT" Clone by Dgd79 without Marshmallow 
Cannoli by Goldfish18 swapping out Biscuit/cookie with JF Biscuit/cookie
Simply Cannoli swapping out quite a bit...
Pango restock by @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## NewOobY (3/4/19)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 162091


dude that's a lot of juice - how much do you vape a day. That would be a year supply for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (4/4/19)

NewOobY said:


> dude that's a lot of juice - how much do you vape a day. That would be a year supply for me.


That’s for me and friends for the month.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## NewOobY (4/4/19)

Paul33 said:


> That’s for me and friends for the month.


Flip I want to be your friend too , I only vape about 300ml a month

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Mollie (4/4/19)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 162091


Hi tell us what did you mixed if I may ask plz

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hypersonic136 (4/4/19)

I made a mothers milk mix but it taste like a burnt strawberry biscuit. Please advise on a way to make it better?

Tfa strawberry ripe 3%
Cap sweet strawberry 5%
Tfa cheesecake gram cracker 4.5%
Tfa vbic 2%
Cap super sweet 0.5%

Mind you i started vaping it after 24hrs of steep time with a shake every few hours.

Does this need some more time to steep or is there something wrong with the recipe?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie (4/4/19)

Hypersonic136 said:


> I made a mothers milk mix but it taste like a burnt strawberry biscuit. Please advise on a way to make it better?
> 
> Tfa strawberry ripe 3%
> Cap sweet strawberry 5%
> ...


It need atleast 2weeks to steep 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (4/4/19)

The burnt taste is the vbic it needs to blend


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StompieZA (5/4/19)

Steep Steep Steep

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Adephi (5/4/19)

Hypersonic136 said:


> I made a mothers milk mix but it taste like a burnt strawberry biscuit. Please advise on a way to make it better?
> 
> Tfa strawberry ripe 3%
> Cap sweet strawberry 5%
> ...



As they say above, the VBIC is the main culprit.

But I also find TFA Strawberry Ripe needs a week or so to let the "strawberry" fade a bit and let the "ripe" come out a bit more.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StompieZA (5/4/19)

Ok so update time!

Anyone looking for a great Cushman, This is it! Cushman Remix 

After a couple of days, this is really close and i mean 98% and really good. I think the only thing that would make it 99.5% is more sweetner as the original is quite sweet.

If you love mangos, Give this a go! 

Big ups to @Chukin'Vape for the original recipe, in my recipe i slightly changed the % and added Mango FLV and changed FE mango to CBE Double Mango.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Mollie (5/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Ok so update time!
> 
> Anyone looking for a great Cushman, This is it! Cushman Remix
> 
> ...


Thanks don't know the flavor but will try it out 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hypersonic136 (5/4/19)

The vaper said:


> It need atleast 2weeks to steep
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Since iv mixed this, having a taste everyday, its tasting more and more like a strawberry steri-stumpie or like strawberry nisquik. its definitely getting there

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mollie (5/4/19)

Hypersonic136 said:


> Since iv mixed this, having a taste everyday, its tasting more and more like a strawberry steri-stumpie or like strawberry nisquik. its definitely getting there


Good stuff
I'm working on a strawberry malt milkshake but only mixed 10ml to test Im thinking it's gonna take awhile to steep

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vilaishima (5/4/19)

Adam se Klokke
Punch my Mango
Fruit Shop Apple & Mango One Shot

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DS_vaper (5/4/19)

@The vaper have u had a look at straw quick it's quite a nice milkshake that's along those lines

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (5/4/19)

DS_vaper said:


> @The vaper have u had a look at straw quick it's quite a nice milkshake that's along those lines
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I looked at it but haven't mixed it yet can't find it again saw it when I was searching online will look again

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (5/4/19)

DS_vaper said:


> @The vaper have u had a look at straw quick it's quite a nice milkshake that's along those lines
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


You talking about this one






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DS_vaper (5/4/19)

Ja that guy is quite nice

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (5/4/19)

DS_vaper said:


> Ja that guy is quite nice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I don't have Vienna cream 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (5/4/19)

DS_vaper said:


> @The vaper have u had a look at straw quick it's quite a nice milkshake that's along those lines
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Think I'm gonna try it but gonna use fresh cream(FA) with maybe Bavarian cream or whipped cream from tfa will play around 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DS_vaper (5/4/19)

I would maybe try the whipped cream

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (5/4/19)

DS_vaper said:


> I would maybe try the whipped cream
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Cool gonna try tomorrow with FC and WC

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (6/4/19)

The vaper said:


> Hi tell us what did you mixed if I may ask plz
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


I’ll put a list up a bit later on. Stuck at work this morning.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DS_vaper (6/4/19)

Me 2 been working g on a banana fister and I'm super happy where it's at. I took an existing recipe for cinnamon role tweekes it and added banana cream so good

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## DS_vaper (6/4/19)

Sorry typo ment foster 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (6/4/19)

DS_vaper said:


> Sorry typo ment foster
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


*meant

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Hypersonic136 (8/4/19)

The vaper said:


> Good stuff
> I'm working on a strawberry malt milkshake but only mixed 10ml to test Im thinking it's gonna take awhile to steep
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


this sounds good. please let us know how this turns out!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (13/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Mixed the following last night:
> 
> Cushman Remix - Adapted from BaMangoMi @Chukin'Vape - subbed FE Mango with CBE Double Mango and added Mango FLV, Upped the Banana to 3% and this works really great. FLV Mango really compliments the CBE Double Mango. I would sy this is super close and if sweetner is raised to 1.5% it would be like 95% there.
> 
> ...


Busy vaping the Berry X , didn’t initially think I was going to like it, haven’t had that much luck with mixed berries, but I’m enjoying it. Must be the blackberry, at first read it as blueberry, therefore the hesitation, I find it usually overpowers everything. Going to up the ice a bit on the next round, thanks for sharing @StompieZA .

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## StompieZA (14/4/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Busy vaping the Berry X , didn’t initially think I was going to like it, haven’t had that much luck with mixed berries, but I’m enjoying it. Must be the blackberry, at first read it as blueberry, therefore the hesitation, I find it usually overpowers everything. Going to up the ice a bit on the next round, thanks for sharing @StompieZA .


Glad u like it 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Smittie (18/4/19)

Mixed the following about a week ago:

Apple Raspberry Cordial - Quite nice! I was not expecting too much and was pleasantly surprised. Can see myself vaping a couple of tanks every now and then, especially in summer.
Raspberry Lemonade - Cant remember where i found this recipe, but not to fond of it... Not sure if you guys have some ideas to make it better? It really feels like it is missing something to make the Lemon and Raspberry come together a little better...


Doug's Awesome Sauce - Need to taste this one still...

And then i mixed the following last night:

$1000 Strawberry Custard - Quite exited about this one... The (FA) Custard Premium and Holy Vanilla should go very well together.
Cap'n Burgundy's First Mate - Never tried a cereal recipe before, not even a commercial one. So i just had to mix this...

My own mango concoction - Put this together and really hope it works! The FE Mango smells the same as the CBE Double mango, but wanted to maybe get a more complex Mango taste. Was curious to see what the other mangos will bring to this, so i started low. I will let it sit for 3 days before i taste.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## StompieZA (18/4/19)

I bought a new CBE Mango Alphonso from Flavour world SA, Apperently this is even better and more greener than CBE double mango. 

Will be making a juice tonight using both together with FLV Mango to get even a better cushman

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (18/4/19)

Smittie said:


> $1000 Strawberry Custard - Quite exited about this one... The (FA) Custard Premium and Holy Vanilla should go very well together



This looks good. Rule 1 on the red touch but I’ll grab some and make it up month end.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vaporator00 (18/4/19)

Smittie said:


> Mixed the following about a week ago:
> 
> Apple Raspberry Cordial - Quite nice! I was not expecting too much and was pleasantly surprised. Can see myself vaping a couple of tanks every now and then, especially in summer.
> Raspberry Lemonade - Cant remember where i found this recipe, but not to fond of it... Not sure if you guys have some ideas to make it better? It really feels like it is missing something to make the Lemon and Raspberry come together a little better...
> ...


Nice! Think I'll give a couple of these a go

@StompieZA, also picked up some of the Alphonso, haven't decided what to do with it yet though.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Safz_b (18/4/19)

What's DIY juice like im so curious about it sound much more cost effective thought of buying one shots but I'm hesitant to mix amd im afraid i won't like it plus talk of diy sounds so complicated and with kids in the house im afraid to keep those stuff around

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/4/19)

A few (notable) new mixes I whipped up recently...

Pop My Grape - A simple delicious and authentic grape bubble gum recipe
Mayan Milk - The perfect chocolate milk
Blackpear - A delightful blend of juicy blackberries and crisp pear
Cinnabong - "a perfect recreation of a Cinnamon roll"
Yes, We Strawberry Cheesecake - Wayne finally discovered INW Yes, we cheesecake...
Goo in my Butter Cake - heaven....
Honey Butter Ice Cream - A masterpiece by Folkart! The best recipe I have mixed up this year. Period.
Holy Custard - Wayne finally discovered DS Holy Vanilla... A 3 ingredient (SNV) custard. Better after 5 days
The Trinity Vanilla Ice Cream - The perfect VIC base.
Fruit salad chews - An oldie but goodie!
Holiday Pie - A generous restock
Vanilla Tobacco - A fantastic vanilla tobacco ADV - SUPERB!!!
Bust my Nut - A banana nut bread custard
Eat Cake V3 - A tasty strawberry cake

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (18/4/19)

Vaporator00 said:


> Nice! Think I'll give a couple of these a go
> 
> @StompieZA, also picked up some of the Alphonso, haven't decided what to do with it yet though.



Im looking to get as close to Cushman as possible! Just love that juice! Perfect ADV

FLV Mango and CBE Double Mango makes a great Mango similar to Cushman, This Alphonso seems to have the stringyness i am lacking

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StompieZA (18/4/19)

Safz_b said:


> What's DIY juice like im so curious about it sound much more cost effective thought of buying one shots but I'm hesitant to mix amd im afraid i won't like it plus talk of diy sounds so complicated and with kids in the house im afraid to keep those stuff around



DIY is easy and the juice tastes the same if not in alot of cases better than store bought juice if you have a good recipe. 

Nothing is toxic except the nicotine so just keep that out of reach and the kids will be safe (Obviously also pack away the concentrates just as safe messure) but the concentrates are normal food grade concentrates/flavors

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (18/4/19)

Bought a 1 Liter premix 80/20 vgpg, from Flavourworld SA it says that after adding Nic and concentrates you should end up with a 70/30 +- VGPG juice. I have never used presteeped premixed base? but thought id give this a try. 

Any assistance?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smittie (18/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> I bought a new CBE Mango Alphonso from Flavour world SA, Apperently this is even better and more greener than CBE double mango.
> 
> Will be making a juice tonight using both together with FLV Mango to get even a better cushman


Please let me know how it turns out? I really love the original Cushman!

Apparently, the FE Mango tastes almost the same as CBE Double mango. It smells the same to me in the bottle...

I have not played around with enough mango's to know which will give you more sweet/Ripe/Stringiness etc... That will come with time i guess.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Bought a 1 Liter premix 80/20 vgpg, from Flavourworld SA it says that after adding Nic and concentrates you should end up with a 70/30 +- VGPG juice. I have never used presteeped premixed base? but thought id give this a try.
> 
> Any assistance?



All you do with this is change the ratio when you mix in a recipe to 80/20 and then add the premix as the total of the PG and VG values.

In the example below, you would add 68.87g of the premix as apposed to 10.38g PG and 58.49g VG.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Smittie (18/4/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> A few (notable) new mixes I whipped up recently...
> 
> Pop My Grape - A simple delicious and authentic grape bubble gum recipe
> Mayan Milk - The perfect chocolate milk
> ...


That Mayan Milk looks DELICIOUS! Rule nr 1 on half of the flavors though...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (18/4/19)

Smittie said:


> Please let me know how it turns out? I really love the original Cushman!
> 
> Apparently, the FE Mango tastes almost the same as CBE Double mango. It smells the same to me in the bottle...
> 
> I have not played around with enough mango's to know which will give you more sweet/Ripe/Stringiness etc... That will come with time i guess.



Will give an update next week, The previous Cushmann remix recipe which i posted was super good! Really tastes like the real deal but missing that slight green and pulp or stringyness of the fibres which you get with cushman so im sure this combo will work great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (18/4/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> All you do with this is change the ratio when you mix in a recipe to 80/20 and then add the premix as the total of the PG and VG values.
> 
> In the example below, you would add 68.87g of the premix as apposed to 10.38g PG and 58.49g VG.
> 
> ...



Thanks Rudi, Tought it would be as simple as this! If this works out lekker then i might change from seperate pg and vg to this way as its just easier.

Not really sure if presteeped VG and PG will make any difference? cause the flavors will still need to steep and blend together.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smittie (18/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Will give an update next week, The previous Cushmann remix recipe which i posted was super good! Really tastes like the real deal but missing that slight green and pulp or stringyness of the fibres which you get with cushman so im sure this combo will work great.


Thanks man! I've got your previous Cushman remix on my "To Mix" list!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Thanks Rudi, Tought it would be as simple as this! If this works out lekker then i might change from seperate pg and vg to this way as its just easier.
> 
> Not really sure if presteeped VG and PG will make any difference? cause the flavors will still need to steep and blend together.



It just makes things a little easier by cutting out one step - In my experience, it has not sped up the steeping process at all...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (18/4/19)

Smittie said:


> Mixed the following about a week ago:
> 
> Raspberry Lemonade - Cant remember where i found this recipe, but not to fond of it... Not sure if you guys have some ideas to make it better? It really feels like it is missing something to make the Lemon and Raspberry come together a little better...
> View attachment 164050


For an awesome (blue) raspberry lemonade try this one by @Patrick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (18/4/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> A few (notable) new mixes I whipped up recently...
> 
> Pop My Grape - A simple delicious and authentic grape bubble gum recipe
> Mayan Milk - The perfect chocolate milk
> ...


I'd be keen on some feedback on the Mayan Milk!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (18/4/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> A few (notable) new mixes I whipped up recently...
> 
> Pop My Grape - A simple delicious and authentic grape bubble gum recipe
> Mayan Milk - The perfect chocolate milk
> ...


Any idea what I can sub cheesecake(INW) with
I don't have that

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (18/4/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> Vanilla Tobacco - A fantastic vanilla tobacco ADV - SUPERB



This I’m definitely making at month end for sure!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (18/4/19)

The vaper said:


> Any idea what I can sub cheesecake(INW) with
> I don't have that
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Get it.

You can try TFA GC Cheesecake but it is nowhere near as an authentic full flavour as INW.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (18/4/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> A few (notable) new mixes I whipped up recently...
> 
> Pop My Grape - A simple delicious and authentic grape bubble gum recipe
> Mayan Milk - The perfect chocolate milk
> ...



So many wants, so many First Rules. Sometimes I miss the days we only had TFA, FA and CAP to mix with.

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mollie (18/4/19)

Adephi said:


> Get it.
> 
> You can try TFA GC Cheesecake but it is nowhere near as an authentic full flavour as INW.


Thanks I got a lot of wrong concentrates lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/4/19)

The vaper said:


> Any idea what I can sub cheesecake(INW) with
> I don't have that
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



I'm afraid you cant sub this baby...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (23/4/19)

Smittie said:


> Thanks man! I've got your previous Cushman remix on my "To Mix" list!



So i made a the new mango using FLV Mango, CBE Double Mango and CBE Alphonso Mango and this is a very good mango juice!! Still not 100% Cushman but im happy with this and will continue to make.

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3012039/CushMan+Remix

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smittie (23/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> So i made a the new mango using FLV Mango, CBE Double Mango and CBE Alphonso Mango and this is a very good mango juice!! Still not 100% Cushman but im happy with this and will continue to make.
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3012039/CushMan+Remix


Thanks man! I must just stock up on the Alphonso and Double mango... I can probably sub the double mango wit FE Mango, but still need to get my hands on the Alphonso... Luckily it is almost payday!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (25/4/19)

Made a Red Pill pod mix
12mg freebase nic
50/50 pg/vg
Red pill at 30%(normal is 22%)

Taste pretty good in the pod

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cornelius (25/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Made a Red Pill pod mix
> 12mg freebase nic
> 50/50 pg/vg
> Red pill at 30%(normal is 22%)
> ...



Are you using 100mg Nicotine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (25/4/19)

Cornelius said:


> Are you using 100mg Nicotine


No just normal 36mg scrawny

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima (26/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Will give an update next week, The previous Cushmann remix recipe which i posted was super good! Really tastes like the real deal but missing that slight green and pulp or stringyness of the fibres which you get with cushman so im sure this combo will work great.



If you need some of the green mango taste you can try FA Costarica Special. This is what I use to add a sour, less ripe mango element to my mango juice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Elmien (26/4/19)

Some one-shots:
Bamango Ice (VS)
Pearlosophy (VS)
The Pacific Coast (Foggs)

Recipes:
Reds Apple Clone
Gingernut Biscuit
Apricot's Dream
Banana Nut Custard
Strawberry Jam on Toast
Monkey Milk
Cinnamon Cookie
Strawberry Custard
G Vanilla Custardy
Peanut Butter Custard (I subbed half of the Vanilla Custard for Vanilla Pudding FLV because I ran out of it. Hope it works out OK.)

I also wanted to mix this but for some reason, I didn't order the Strawberry (RF) even though it was on my list. I guess rule 1 will work its way in even if you plan your mixing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches (26/4/19)

Elmien said:


> Some one-shots:
> Bamango Ice (VS)
> Pearlosophy (VS)
> The Pacific Coast (Foggs)
> ...


The money milk is, for me, a winter staple.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Elmien (26/4/19)

Good to know. Mine should be steeped by the time the cold weather hits.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (26/4/19)

Elmien said:


> Peanut Butter Custard (I subbed half of the Vanilla Custard for Vanilla Pudding FLV because I ran out of it. Hope it works out OK.)



That TPA PB and CAP Van Custard can easily be dropped by half.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Elmien (26/4/19)

Adephi said:


> That TPA PB and CAP Van Custard can easily be dropped by half.



Thanks for the advice. I'll see how this one turns out and maybe mix it lower next time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (26/4/19)

I saw this but rule 1 on the whipped marshmallow. 

I have CAP whipped cream and CAP marshmallow. 

Think I can sub them at 0.5% each instead of the 1% CAP whipped marshmallow for now?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (26/4/19)

lesvaches said:


> The money milk is, for me, a winter staple.



Money milk? Ohhhh I must definitely get some of that!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/4/19)

Paul33 said:


> I saw this but rule 1 on the whipped marshmallow.
> 
> I have CAP whipped cream and CAP marshmallow.
> 
> Think I can sub them at 0.5% each instead of the 1% CAP whipped marshmallow for now?


Subbed the CAP VBIC for TFA VBIC at the same % and used CAP Vanilla whipped cream instead of CAP whipped marshmallow also at the same % as the original. 

Smells nice. 

Let’s see in a few weeks.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (27/4/19)

Paul33 said:


> Subbed the CAP VBIC for TFA VBIC at the same % and used CAP Vanilla whipped cream instead of CAP whipped marshmallow also at the same % as the original.
> 
> Smells nice.
> 
> Let’s see in a few weeks.


Here is the amended recipe just in case it turns out alright.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (27/4/19)

Not mixed today ... exactly... but rather well steeped! 



Yum yum!

Regards!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/4/19)

Raindance said:


> rather well



Rather indeed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (28/4/19)

Raindance said:


> Not mixed today ... exactly... but rather well steeped!
> View attachment 164805
> 
> 
> ...


You inspired me to whip some up

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (30/4/19)

Ordered some supplies and mixed up the following last night

Dinner Lady Lemon Tart Clone - Subbed Golden butter with TFA Butter here and FA Cookie with INW Biscuit. 60ml Made...hope its good.
Frozen Berries by StompieZA - Made a 60ml for me and 60ml for a friend - Super good if i say so my self!
Zoo Animal Biscuits by StompieZA - Made 120ml for my self and 60ml for a friend
Jelly Baby by StompieZA - 30ml for a friend
StompieStampie - Blue Milk - 60ml for me and 30ml for a friend
MangTrio - A Cushman Mango remix by StompieZA - 60ml for me and 30ml for a friend

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Smittie (30/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Ordered some supplies and mixed up the following last night
> 
> Dinner Lady Lemon Tart Clone - Subbed Golden butter with TFA Butter here and FA Cookie with INW Biscuit. 60ml Made...hope its good.
> Frozen Berries by StompieZA - Made a 60ml for me and 60ml for a friend - Super good if i say so my self!
> ...


Definitely need to mix up some of these! Unfortunately rule 1 applies to all but MangTrio...  Create new basket, place new order... DIY really is a deep, dark, bottemless pitt for your money...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## StompieZA (30/4/19)

Smittie said:


> Definitely need to mix up some of these! Unfortunately rule 1 applies to all but MangTrio...  Create new basket, place new order... DIY really is a deep, dark, bottemless pitt for your money...



Yeah now thats something i will agree on but which i could choose the Agree and Funny emotions Hahaha.

When you order Berry or Double mango or Alphonso....get them in 30mls, they do not last at all!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Mollie (30/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Yeah now thats something i will agree on but which i could choose the Agree and Funny emotions Hahaha.
> 
> When you order Berry or Double mango or Alphonso....get them in 30mls, they do not last at all!!


Only blck stocks mango(FLV) AND it's not cheap to buy all concentrates by them
This is getting a bit expensive now
Been mixing PMS about the whole month now

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (30/4/19)

Do you guys think boss vapes silverline pack (Cap) is worth to buy
Seen some recipes I wanna try on the forum

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smittie (30/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Yeah now thats something i will agree on but which i could choose the Agree and Funny emotions Hahaha.
> 
> When you order Berry or Double mango or Alphonso....get them in 30mls, they do not last at all!!


Thanks! I have the double mango in 30ml, but will need to change the Alphonso to 30ml as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (30/4/19)

The vaper said:


> Only blck stocks mango(FLV) AND it's not cheap to buy all concentrates by them
> This is getting a bit expensive now
> Been mixing PMS about the whole month now
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Yeah im mostly using Flavorworld now cause their concentrates are super cheap and they are the only ones stocking the CBE/FSA malysian range of flavors which i love. 

Flavorworld also doesnt have all the concentrates which BLCK has which sucks at times so it means two courier fees...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (30/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Yeah im mostly using Flavorworld now cause their concentrates are super cheap and they are the only ones stocking the CBE/FSA malysian range of flavors which i love.
> 
> Flavorworld also doesnt have all the concentrates which BLCK has which sucks at times so it means two courier fees...


Thanks will check flavorworld out

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (30/4/19)

The vaper said:


> Thanks will check flavorworld out
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


I’ve had nothing but brilliant service from Flavour World as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kirsty101 (30/4/19)

Mixed up 7 test batches 
Blue voodoo clone
Icee lychee
Lava smash
Blue ps
Icee berry
Doug's awesome sauce 
Cafe creme

Thanks to everyone that shared your recipes
I cannot wait to dig in and try them

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Christos (30/4/19)

Getting ready to mix cardinal...
Waiting for junior to go to sleep.
If he sees my new beaker it's going to be his coke cup...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Vilaishima (1/5/19)

Mixed up 100ml each of my two staples:
Adam se Klokke
Punch my Mango

And also some one shots:
Super Shots Grape Slushie
Hardshots Mango Sticky Rice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hypersonic136 (2/5/19)

Hypersonic136 said:


> this sounds good. please let us know how this turns out!



Soooo? how did this turn out?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hypersonic136 (2/5/19)

Hypersonic136 said:


> I made a mothers milk mix but it taste like a burnt strawberry biscuit. Please advise on a way to make it better?
> 
> Tfa strawberry ripe 3%
> Cap sweet strawberry 5%
> ...



so this has been steeping for a month, its really come into its own... Taste like strawberry steri-stumpie with a hint of gram cracker.

you can really taste the warmth from the gram cracker and then the cooling (if i could say cooling/soothing) taste of the strawberry milk like feeling on the exhale. 

not exactly what I was going for but it tastes good so ill take it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kirsty101 (2/5/19)

Another 6 test batches done for the day standing on 19 total lol

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/5/19)

A few notable mixes over the last week or two...

Classic South African Milk Tart - The winning recipe in the the DIYDU vs TFV recipe challenge! A goodie indeed!!!
Doug's Awesome Sauce - a classic...
CTRL+Z - by @zandernwn 'a simple ruyan 4 styled dessert profile with light tobaccos tones, smooth caramel and a creamy custard base'
Teleos The Milk Remix - A remix by the Developed team = Skiddlz, AlfredPudding, Max Savage, Graham, folkart, and ID10-T 
Strawberry Cookie - simple & tasty...
Blondike - Icecream Sandwich - a vanilla ice cream and sugar cookie sandwich
Coconut ICE - A winner by MECH_MOD_RN. Her version of coconut ice which is a creamy coconut type candy that is usually made with condensed milk, coconut and icing sugar
The Frenchie - a fresh baked Croissant with a little complexity of almond and honey
Vanilla Slice - this one is superb!
Honeyed Pears - Juicy pears ladened with honeycomb and crunchy cookie clusters.
Pistachio cheesecake - based on Wayne's cheesecake base
The Honeycomb Bomb - another winner from Pippa
Fett’s Reward- A Tribute To Boba’s Bounty - A clone/interpretation of Boba's Bounty - a must have for all tobacco lovers
Dutchie - a delicious stroopwafel - a generous restock

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/5/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> A few notable mixes over the last week or two...
> 
> Classic South African Milk Tart - The winning recipe in the the DIYDU vs TFV recipe challenge! A goodie indeed!!!
> Doug's Awesome Sauce - a classic...
> ...



Classic
Thank you @Rude Rudi 
That Bobas clone intrigues me. Amazing to read the notes on it. And also amazing to think that the original was created such a long time ago and is still well known today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/5/19)

Silver said:


> Classic
> Thank you @Rude Rudi
> That Bobas clone intrigues me. Amazing to read the notes on it. And also amazing to think that the original was created such a long time ago and is still well known today.



I have never tasted the original so it is difficult to compare. Before I mixed it, I read your review and it sounded like something I would like. 
I'm letting mine steep for another week or two as it was not quite there after a week but I certainly get the granola bar vibe form it.
I would recommend this mix to all tobacco lovers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (3/5/19)

Man this DIY is so exciting
Just wish I had more time...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (5/5/19)

Tropical NicSalt
Leopards Blood
Tobacco Salt

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz (6/5/19)

lesvaches said:


> Tropical NicSalt
> Leopards Blood
> Tobacco Salt


The tropical looks tasty!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hypersonic136 (6/5/19)

Hypersonic136 said:


> so this has been steeping for a month, its really come into its own... Taste like strawberry steri-stumpie with a hint of gram cracker.
> 
> you can really taste the warmth from the gram cracker and then the cooling (if i could say cooling/soothing) taste of the strawberry milk like feeling on the exhale.
> 
> not exactly what I was going for but it tastes good so ill take it



EDIT a few days later: Changed flavor completely! it now tastes like a strawberry ice cream, the gram cracker has blended in all the flavors and brought out the strawberry, the gram cracker has still a lingering presence on the inhale giving you a warm/full mouthful of strawberry on the exhale.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DizZyRaScaL (7/5/19)

Just finish mixing:

Grack Juice
Doug's Awesome Sauce
Mikes Melons
Blue Milky Way
PMS

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Smittie (9/5/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> A few notable mixes over the last week or two...
> 
> Classic South African Milk Tart - The winning recipe in the the DIYDU vs TFV recipe challenge! A goodie indeed!!!
> Doug's Awesome Sauce - a classic...
> ...


@Rude Rudi, did you have (INW) Waffle for "Dutchie" or did you find something worthwhile to sub it with? I've been looking at this recipe for a while and wishing i could get my hands on the INW Waffle...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (9/5/19)

DizZyRaScaL said:


> Just finish mixing:
> 
> Grack Juice
> Doug's Awesome Sauce
> ...


Where did you find blue milky way

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (9/5/19)

Also did some mixing over weekend and yesterday

Strawberry scone - first try
Blue milk (trying another mix v3)
PMS (restock made 2x60 ml need to make another 60ml)
Working on a strawberry milkshake/cream
Banana milkshake
Bronuts - first try
Cactus tropical - not bad at all
Mother's milk - retest again
Forrest cream - gonna add more Forrest mix next time 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (9/5/19)

The vaper said:


> Also did some mixing over weekend and yesterday
> 
> Strawberry scone - first try
> Blue milk (trying another mix v3)
> ...



Glad to see you liking PMS so much! (I seriously need to give it a better name LOL)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hypersonic136 (9/5/19)

The vaper said:


> Also did some mixing over weekend and yesterday
> 
> Cactus tropical - not bad at all
> 
> Mind sharing the recipe for Cactus tropical please?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (9/5/19)

Smittie said:


> @Rude Rudi, did you have (INW) Waffle for "Dutchie" or did you find something worthwhile to sub it with? I've been looking at this recipe for a while and wishing i could get my hands on the INW Waffle...



There is no sub for Inw Waffle unfortunately. If you don't have it, I would avoid the Dutchie recipe. It sucks but what can we do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (9/5/19)

StompieZA said:


> Glad to see you liking PMS so much! (I seriously need to give it a better name LOL)


I still don't have Mango (FLV) it's a bit pricey
I mix with double Mango (CBE) sometimes with Mango (TFA)
Then I used strawberry(RF) which is also a very nice vape

And the name is fine lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (9/5/19)

I found it on ELR still the original recipe
Did a 10ml tester and made a 30ml
It's a bit sweet so you can drop the sweetness if you like






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie (9/5/19)

DizZyRaScaL said:


> Just finish mixing:
> 
> Grack Juice
> Doug's Awesome Sauce
> ...


I found that blue milky way recipe I call it blue milk lol but I use Clyrolinx bubblegum

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (9/5/19)

Anyone looking for a great smooth and creamy Blue Milk then give my StompieStampie (Blue Sterristumpie) recipe a go. It will not dissapoint!

Its spot on the blue bubblegum sterri Stumpie shake.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (9/5/19)

StompieZA said:


> Anyone looking for a great smooth and creamy Blue Milk then give my StompieStampie (Blue Sterristumpie) recipe a go. It will not dissapoint!
> 
> Its spot on the blue bubblegum sterri Stumpie shake.


I want to try it but The thing is I got about 80ml of clyrolinx bubblegum and that's the only bubblegum I got

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (9/5/19)

The vaper said:


> I want to try it but The thing is I got about 80ml of clyrolinx bubblegum and that's the only bubblegum I got
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



I might be wrong but i think ZA Wicks Bubblegum and Clyrolinx Bubblegum is very similar if not the same thing...but like i say i might be wrong but sure i read something along these lines before.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/5/19)

Smittie said:


> @Rude Rudi, did you have (INW) Waffle for "Dutchie" or did you find something worthwhile to sub it with? I've been looking at this recipe for a while and wishing i could get my hands on the INW Waffle...



I have a sufficient supply of OG INW Waffle left... There is unfortunately no suitable sub...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (9/5/19)

StompieZA said:


> I might be wrong but i think ZA Wicks Bubblegum and Clyrolinx Bubblegum is very similar if not the same thing...but like i say i might be wrong but sure i read something along these lines before.


I'm gonna try your recipe but Im only gonna use Cly bubblegum at maybe 1.5 - 1.6% and give it a test

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (9/5/19)

The vaper said:


> I'm gonna try your recipe but Im only gonna use Cly bubblegum at maybe 1.5 - 1.6% and give it a test
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Cool, Let it steep for a week and let me know what you think!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (9/5/19)

StompieZA said:


> Cool, Let it steep for a week and let me know what you think!


Will mix on Saturday and let you know

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DizZyRaScaL (9/5/19)

The vaper said:


> Where did you find blue milky way



Here you go:

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/80969#milky_blue_way_by_bjorncoetsee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (12/5/19)

Let me know what you think about the Cactus Tropical when you have mixed it
Give it about a 3 day steep but as always the longer the better

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (14/5/19)

Mixed a couple of juices last night to restock

Dinner Lady Lemon Tart Clone - Restock 60ml, Loving this so much!!
MangTrio - Restock 60ml cause this only lasts a week. A good Cushman remix
Caramel Swirl Ice Cream - This is like a KFC Caramel swirl ice cream and super tasty!
Mint Chocolate Chip Shake - Made this after using the Mint Choc Nic Salt from All day vapes.
Chocolate Milk and Honey Tobacco - This is my first version, not even sure if it will work. Still want to add some caramel to this to give it a RY4 taste i hope. Will steep and work on this and change as i go along. Initially i had made a good 7 Leaves and Liquid Amber tobacco but saved over the recipe, so im starting over heading into a new direction

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Safz_b (14/5/19)

My first try at DIY

Mixed Up some VS one shots
Bamango
Icee Lycee
Golden Custard 

Dno if it counts as DIY

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Mollie (14/5/19)

StompieZA said:


> Mixed a couple of juices last night to restock
> 
> Dinner Lady Lemon Tart Clone - Restock 60ml, Loving this so much!!
> MangTrio - Restock 60ml cause this only lasts a week. A good Cushman remix
> ...


Will definitely mix and try the Caramel Swirl Ice Cream

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (14/5/19)

Safz_b said:


> My first try at DIY
> 
> Mixed Up some VS one shots
> Bamango
> ...



Congrats @Safz_b 
Hope the outcome is good?

Sure does qualify as DIY because you added the PG/VG/Nic
And its a great way to start!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Safz_b (14/5/19)

@Silver I've discovered the most difficult part of DIY is waiting for them to steep

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## Hypersonic136 (22/5/19)

mixed a little something something up.. not much.. should last a while

forest mix
lemon raspberry
blue voodoo
vbic -single flavoring mix
strawberry (cap) and 
mothers milk with a drop of koolda - just wanted to see what that would do.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/5/19)

Hypersonic136 said:


> mixed a little something something up.. not much.. should last a while
> 
> forest mix
> lemon raspberry
> ...



Looks great @Hypersonic136! Please link the recipes for us?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/5/19)

A few notable mixes made recently:

Boss Reserve Clone #RemixMonth - A generous restock of this masterpiece where less is more...
Bloody Juniper - A stunning blood orange gin by @Dietz - do it!!!
Bluey Boba - Blueberry and Orange Bubble milk tea by @zandernwn
Pearly Boba - Pear and Bergamot Bubble milk tea by @zandernwn - this one is a winner!
Peachy Keen Ice Cream - a rich vanilla ice cream with a sweet sticky peach sauce all over it
Pop my Cherry - a morish cherry Popsicle sure to turn your lips red!
Getting Guava With It! - a delicious guava with a touch of pear and dragon fruit...
Apple Custard Tart - what's not to like!!!
Dark Fruits Cider - a stunner by Liam, one of the TFV team mixers, based in the UK - available as a one shot here

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Safz_b (22/5/19)

Argh man I'm so liss to mix some juices plus they need time for steeping

But I haveto wait now budget doesnt allow for me to get all the items needed to start up atm



Safz_b said:


> My first try at DIY
> 
> Mixed Up some VS one shots
> Bamango
> ...


 
Made these one shots and they still steeping looking forward to @Rude Rudi icee lychee hoping I like it

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hypersonic136 (22/5/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> Looks great @Hypersonic136! Please link the recipes for us?



I was just messing around but i have already converted flavors from % to grams

but here goes:

Vanilla Bean Ice Cream Flavor TFA- 5%, 70vg/30pg
Blue voodoo clone – https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/#post-396437
Forest mix – Cactus Flavour (INW) 1.5g, Tutti Fruity (Blenderize) Flavour FA 6g, Super sweet (CAP) 0.6, 70vg/30pg (not sure where i got this recipe from)
Lemon Raspberry - http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/706243/Lemon raspberry
Strawberry - Sweet Strawberry Rf Flavor CAP 5%, and tossed in a few drops of Strawberry (Ripe) Flavor TFA just for good measure, .70vg/30pg
Mothers milk - Strawberry Ripe (TFA), 3%, Sweet Strawberry (CAP)5%, Cheesecake Graham Crust (TFA) 4.5%, Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TFA) 2%, Super Sweet (CAP)0.5% - This puppy needs steeping time, i left my previous batch for a month before taking a puff and boy oh boy did it pay off!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paul33 (29/5/19)

Nasty Cushman One Shot. I like it. 

Choffee 240ml restock for a mate

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (29/5/19)

Oh and a restock of Morning Glory by @Rude Rudi cause its yum

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vaporator00 (29/5/19)

Paul33 said:


> Nasty Cushman One Shot. I like it.
> 
> Choffee 240ml restock for a mate



Did you mix O/S @ the recommended percentage @Paul33?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (29/5/19)

Vaporator00 said:


> Did you mix O/S @ the recommended percentage @Paul33?


Yessir. 

25%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (29/5/19)

Paul33 said:


> Yessir.
> 
> 25%


Cool, expecting some tomorrow. Can't wait

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (29/5/19)

Vaporator00 said:


> Cool, expecting some tomorrow. Can't wait


What else did you order?

I just made the MALAO one shot from BLCK. Smells good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (29/5/19)

Paul33 said:


> What else did you order?
> 
> I just made the MALAO one shot from BLCK. Smells good.



Got some Nasty Bad Blood and some Trap Queen as well.

Curious about that MALAO, let us know how it turns out!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/5/19)

Vaporator00 said:


> Got some Nasty Bad Blood and some Trap Queen as well.
> 
> Curious about that MALAO, let us know how it turns out!


For sure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (30/5/19)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Vilaishima (30/5/19)

Apple Sours - my own recipe for my wife. Same as one I always mix but without ice.
Then mixed up a couple more one shots, some that I like and some new ones:

Soda Shop Funky Orange
FWSA Super Shots - Mango Freez
DIY or Die Watermalone - Added 2% WS-23 and now I really like it.

The new ones:
CloudBurst Mixed Fruit Juice
FWSA Super Shots Banana Milkshake

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vaporator00 (30/5/19)

These just arrived!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paul33 (30/5/19)

Vilaishima said:


> Apple Sours - my own recipe for my wife. Same as one I always mix but without ice.
> Then mixed up a couple more one shots, some that I like and some new ones:
> 
> Soda Shop Funky Orange
> ...


I saw those super shots and I reckon I’m gonna add them to my cart next months order. 

Those milkshakes sound good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (30/5/19)

Mixed this up on the weekend for the first time, been vaping this the whole week now. 

Simple recipe i created after getting my first Forrest berry mix concentrate

Forrest Mix FA - 4%
Black Current CAP - 1%
Vanilla Swirl TFA - 1%
Super Sweet - 0.4%
Black ICE - 1%

Really a good icey berry vape!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima (30/5/19)

Paul33 said:


> I saw those super shots and I reckon I’m gonna add them to my cart next months order.
> 
> Those milkshakes sound good.



They are so cheap at under R100 and make 200ml @15% and 300ml @10%. I mixed them at 15%. So far I like the banana shake but I think it needs a couple of days and a fresh wick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (30/5/19)

Vilaishima said:


> They are so cheap at under R100 and make 200ml @15% and 300ml @10%. I mixed them at 15%. So far I like the banana shake but I think it needs a couple of days and a fresh wick.


I’m definitely going to try them. I like the Nasty One shot but at the price to make 100ml it’s not really cost effective in DIY terms.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Humbolt (31/5/19)

Been very busy these past few days. Mixed up around 2 Litres of Juice. Some new, some staples:

250ml Buttermilk Pie
250ml Dinner Lady - thanks to @StompieZA for arranging the custard Pi. 
100ml Grapple
100ml Bamango Ice but without the Ice
100ml Thai Coconut Ice Cream
100ml Strawberry Wafers
250ml Frosteez
100ml Cardinal
100ml Coffee Milkshake - subbed CAP Cappuccino
100ml Cinnabong
100ml Butter Almond Custard - added the 1,5% Yellow Cake
100ml Cap's Burgundy's First Mate
250ml Yes We Strawberry Cheesecake
100ml Mango Sticky Rice - Subbed FE Mango
100ml Cereally Easy Pebbles
100ml Oatmeal Cream Pie

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (31/5/19)

Humbolt said:


> Been very busy these past few days. Mixed up around 2 Litres of Juice. Some new, some staples:
> 
> 250ml Buttermilk Pie
> 250ml Dinner Lady - thanks to @StompieZA for arranging the custard Pi.
> ...



Dinner Lady doesnt use any Custard Pi? lol but its a pleasure bru, i wasnt using it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (31/5/19)

StompieZA said:


> Dinner Lady doesnt use any Custard Pi? lol but its a pleasure bru, i wasnt using it.


It does, bru. From the creators notes:

FA Custard PI 3.14

I needed something to create the curd aspect i tried alot of variations and to this day this is one aspect that still bugs me and is something i'll go back to. However this seems my best option so it stays for the time being. It seems to work very well with combining with the lemons and the pie. Its not a heavy custard like capella vanilla custard which i did try and to some degree it works,but it does add vanilla which i didn't want in the recipe. Custard pi gives it that creamy curd feel and the custard also has citrus notes which is a win win and really works well into the lemons to create a kind of curd.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (31/5/19)

Humbolt said:


> It does, bru. From the creators notes:
> 
> FA Custard PI 3.14
> 
> I needed something to create the curd aspect i tried alot of variations and to this day this is one aspect that still bugs me and is something i'll go back to. However this seems my best option so it stays for the time being. It seems to work very well with combining with the lemons and the pie. Its not a heavy custard like capella vanilla custard which i did try and to some degree it works,but it does add vanilla which i didn't want in the recipe. Custard pi gives it that creamy curd feel and the custard also has citrus notes which is a win win and really works well into the lemons to create a kind of curd.



Ahh i see it in the notes now, but on the physical recipe it seems the creator did not put it on the recipe? or am i missing something. Cause i mix this exact recipe without the custard and its great

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (31/5/19)

StompieZA said:


> Ahh i see it in the notes now, but on the physical recipe it seems the creator did not put it on the recipe? or am i missing something. Cause i mix this exact recipe without the custard and its great


Yes it's amazing even with the FA Custard sub. I'm not sure why the Custard Pi is not in the actual recipe, as the concentrate does exist on ATF.
Dinner Lady is my favourite juice, but after tasting the OG I thought I'd try the custard pi to see if it gets the recipe even closer because the OG is even more amazing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/5/19)

Humbolt said:


> 100ml Coffee Milkshake - subbed CAP Cappuccino



This sounds good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (31/5/19)

Paul33 said:


> This sounds good


I hope it turns out ok. Going to give it a full month's steep before giving it a taste.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/6/19)

Small restock for myself 

Paul’s Ry4

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (8/6/19)

Humbolt said:


> I hope it turns out ok. Going to give it a full month's steep before giving it a taste.



Hi @Humbolt, did you use the same percentage?


----------



## Humbolt (8/6/19)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Hi @Humbolt, did you use the same percentage?


used the CAP Capuccino at 3%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/6/19)

Paul33 said:


> What else did you order?
> 
> I just made the MALAO one shot from BLCK. Smells good.


Just got around to testing the MALAO one shot and it’s nice. 

Testing it in the pulse 22 on a quad core Clapton on the pulse mech squonker. 

My juice descriptions are limited as I I’m not a huge one for distinguishing the different Flavour notes but I must say it’s really good. 

I’ll go through a few mls throughout the day and see how I feel about it later on but so far it’s a thumbs up from me.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rude Rudi (10/6/19)

A few notable recent mixes:

007 Bubblegum - Another masterpiece by AlfredPudding, this time creating a bubblegum without any bubblegum flavours...
SomeSortof Hobbs Unicorn - one of my favourite releases this year! A delicious authentic custard layer over rich creamy cheesecake, sitting on top of warm buttery biscuit.
Sweet Sesame Bananas - a fried glazed banana with sesame seeds sprinkled on top by Tootall
Honey Sesame Popcorn - as the name says! Delicious!
Cardinal - a generous restock...
Mango Dragonfruit Refresher - based on a Starbucks drink wit the same name
AMORPHOUS - "one of those recipes that changes it's flavor profile depending on how you vape it"
Mother of Dragons' Milk - A restock for the missus
Counter Punch - an Hawaiian ounch by ID10-T _- _The use of INW over 4% is daring , but it kinda works!
Amber - A pecan nut pie by mlNikon - stunning!
Forest Panna Cotta - An uber creamy panna cotta drenched in a vibrant forrest fruit coulis.
Lich my Manguav - A colab by the TFV crew - This is a perfectly blended tropical mango and pink guava juice, fused with sweet lychee and a touch of papaya, giving you a succulent juicy tropical explosion in your mouth hole.
Orango Passion - A colab by the TFV crew - The original idea from this blend comes from a Monster Energy drink called Mucho Loco.
Pear Frulata - A delectable, thick and creamy pear and ice cream frulata.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (10/6/19)

@Rude Rudi - your mixing posts are just amazing

I am always intrigued to read about the great flavours and juices
But it sometimes makes me stress a bit because my "concentrates to order" and "recipes to mix" list keeps on growing... 


Stop it I like it

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (10/6/19)

Vilaishima said:


> Apple Sours - my own recipe for my wife. Same as one I always mix but without ice.
> Then mixed up a couple more one shots, some that I like and some new ones:
> 
> Soda Shop Funky Orange
> ...


I ended up giving away the Banana Milkshake. Couldn't handle it. Their Blue Milkshake V2 is a lot better though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beserker786 (10/6/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> A few notable recent mixes:
> 
> 007 Bubblegum - Another masterpiece by AlfredPudding, this time creating a bubblegum without any bubblegum flavours...
> SomeSortof Hobbs Unicorn - one of my favourite releases this year! A delicious authentic custard layer over rich creamy cheesecake, sitting on top of warm buttery biscuit.
> ...



Inspirational Indeed Rude Rudi! I made an order for some premium custard to try out the SomeSortof Hobbs Unicorn, as well as some VT fizzy sherbet to make some slurpies, with the inspiration of course from Amorphous.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (10/6/19)

Beserker786 said:


> Inspirational Indeed Rude Rudi! I made an order for some premium custard to try out the SomeSortof Hobbs Unicorn, as well as some VT fizzy sherbet to make some slurpies, with the inspiration of course from Amorphous.
> 
> Thanks!


For once rule 1 can kiss my @ss and I actually had all the concentrates to mix up SomeSortof Hobbs Unicorn ADV which I have duly done 5 mins ago. 

does it reeeeaaaalllllyyyyyy need to steep for a month @Rude Rudi?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (10/6/19)

Arabica Coffee, no frills, but still my favourite DIY coffee juice, and I have tried many.
Strawberry Kiwi Bubbles (bubblegum). From the FLV Vape Recipe Book. The amounts are so minute I had to mix 100ml.
Double Alphonso Mango Crack. I have been adapting this one since July 2016. On @StompieZA's reports (I think), had to try the FSA Malaysian Alphonso Mango in it. It is great, less heavy mango and allowing more layers to show. My new favourite mango juice.
Lemon Condensed Milk Fridge Tart has become a favourite among friends and family. I have to mix at least 300 mls per month.
Rodeo, @method1's NET based Hardshot, always in rotation.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (10/6/19)

Andre said:


> Arabica Coffee, no frills, but still my favourite DIY coffee juice, and I have tried many



Not sure how I’ve never mixed this one @Andre bit it’s going onto the “have to mix this month end list”

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (10/6/19)

Will custard(FA) work instead of premium custard

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/6/19)

The vaper said:


> Will custard(FA) work instead of premium custard
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Not sure which recipe you are referring to, but those are two very different custard concentrates - I would not substitute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (10/6/19)

Paul33 said:


> For once rule 1 can kiss my @ss and I actually had all the concentrates to mix up SomeSortof Hobbs Unicorn ADV which I have duly done 5 mins ago.
> 
> does it reeeeaaaalllllyyyyyy need to steep for a month @Rude Rudi?



Nah...I think most mixers say that out of habit. I started vaping it after 10 days and it was good. Yes, it got better over time but a month is not really necessary. 

I subbed the FA custard premium with INW Custard (as I am not a PC fan), which only needs 5 days and it’s delicious. 

I’m going to adapt it as I find the BC to be a bit lost in there - needs a little boost for me but fantastic all the same. 

Enjoy it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (10/6/19)

Andre said:


> Not sure which recipe you are referring to, but those are two very different custard concentrates - I would not substitute.


The somesortof Hobbs recipe cause I only got custard(FA) 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (10/6/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> Nah...I think most mixers say that out of habit. I started vaping it after 10 days and it was good. Yes, it got better over time but a month is not really necessary.
> 
> I subbed the FA custard premium with INW Custard (as I am not a PC fan), which only needs 5 days and it’s delicious.
> 
> ...


At what percentage did you used custard(INW)
Maybe I can use that

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (10/6/19)

The vaper said:


> At what percentage did you used custard(INW)
> Maybe I can use that
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


As per @Andre, do not sub with FA Custard - it has lemon notes which will not work here. 

I used INW Custard (THE best(est) custard in the world ever!) at 2%. It can work here up to around 3% if you want a more custardy vibe but 2% is sufficient here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mollie (10/6/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> As per @Andre, do not sub with FA Custard - it has lemon notes which will not work here.
> 
> I used INW Custard (THE best(est) custard in the world ever!) at 2%. It can work here up to around 3% if you want a more custardy vibe but 2% is sufficient here.


Thanks alot I will mix this with INW and test 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (10/6/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> Nah...I think most mixers say that out of habit. I started vaping it after 10 days and it was good. Yes, it got better over time but a month is not really necessary.
> 
> I subbed the FA custard premium with INW Custard (as I am not a PC fan), which only needs 5 days and it’s delicious.
> 
> ...


I also enjoy INW custard so maybe I’ll do a second batch with that and see which I prefer.

Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/6/19)

Andre said:


> Arabica Coffee, no frills, but still my favourite DIY coffee juice, and I have tried many.
> Strawberry Kiwi Bubbles (bubblegum). From the FLV Vape Recipe Book. The amounts are so minute I had to mix 100ml.
> Double Alphonso Mango Crack. I have been adapting this one since July 2016. On @StompieZA's reports (I think), had to try the FSA Malaysian Alphonso Mango in it. It is great, less heavy mango and allowing more layers to show. My new favourite mango juice.
> Lemon Condensed Milk Fridge Tart has become a favourite among friends and family. I have to mix at least 300 mls per month.
> Rodeo, @method1's NET based Hardshot, always in rotation.



Thanks @Andre 

I still need to get to mix Arabica Coffee
And I also want to try this Double Alphonso Mango Crack. Sounds very good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Safz_b (11/6/19)

Mixed up some one shots
Nasty Sicko Blue
Loaded Apple Fritter
When you have work to do but mix up juices instead

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Vilaishima (13/6/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> I ended up giving away the Banana Milkshake. Couldn't handle it. Their Blue Milkshake V2 is a lot better though.


Yeah banana flavour is a strange one, same a litchi. Certain flavours don't work for some people. I really like the Banana Milkshake.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/6/19)

REAL cream soda milkshake with long blue srtawsin your mouths not mods
@ but there is a juice recipe oh here!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/6/19)

ARYANTO said:


> REAL cream soda milkshake but there is a juice recipe oh here!



Please share

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Beserker786 (19/6/19)

i mixed up some Hardwicks Mango Sticky Rice one shot, some Fantastic Grape one shot as well as my own Peach and Mango Ice cream that came out pretty good. im on the 3rd 120 ml currently. I don't usually like ice, but this is an exception.
P&M IC:
JF Honey peach 1.5%
CBE Double Mango 4%
Malaysian Flavours Milk 4%
TFA Dulche de leche 1.5%
Cap Meringue 0.5%
Cap Vanilla Swirl 1 %
WS ice 1%
TFA Supersweet 1%

If anyone tries it out, let mw know what you think. The JF honey peach is amazing, and cuts the Mango sharpness a bit, plus the sweet creamy base from the milk, dulche de leche and vanilla swirl is just perfect for the ice cream (meringue to blend them together nicely). The ice makes this recipe what it is, and give the authentic ice cream feel. Sweetener is as you prefer, and I like it sugary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix (21/6/19)

One Shots....

214ml NCV Milked Chocolate & 214ml Milked Strawberry. Well, actually @BellaBum did the mixing, I got in the way!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Vapington (21/6/19)

Asterix said:


> One Shots....
> View attachment 169974
> 214ml NCV Milked Chocolate & 214ml Milked Strawberry. Well, actually @BellaBum did the mixing, I got in the way!


Oooo awesome! Hope you enjoy those

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/6/19)

A big thank you to @Rude Rudi . 

Last weekend I decided to go against the grain and mix up some fruity mixes for winter. 

All of these are recipes supplied by @Rude Rudi .

Icee Berry
Icee Lychee
Icee Grape 
Pango
Tropicana

Mixed 100ml of each 3mg nic, 70VG/ 30PG. You can find them all on ATF.

I have already tried them all. Squonking, RTAs, RDAs, single/dual coils, high and low Ohms.

They are all as described. Fantastic. I am sure that I will mix them all again.

Most of them are available from BLCK as VS One Shots at a very reasonable price. Go out and grab some. You won't be disappointed.

https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/vs-one-shots

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (26/6/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> A big thank you to @Rude Rudi .
> 
> Last weekend I decided to go against the grain and mix up some fruity mixes for winter.
> 
> ...



Here is my review of Pango i did yesterday in my mixing reviews thread for those that are interested : https://www.ecigssa.co.za/one-shot-mixing-reviews-pango.t59681/page-3

Im busy vaping Malao which is Tropicana in a way and its super good, Review will be up tomorrow in the same thread.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/6/19)

StompieZA said:


> Here is my review of Pango i did yesterday in my mixing reviews thread for those that are interested : https://www.ecigssa.co.za/one-shot-mixing-reviews-pango.t59681/page-3
> 
> Im busy vaping Malao which is Tropicana in a way and its super good, Review will be up tomorrow in the same thread.




Will take a look. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/6/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> A big thank you to @Rude Rudi .
> 
> Last weekend I decided to go against the grain and mix up some fruity mixes for winter.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the support @Puff the Magic Dragon!!
Yes, I love a chilled vape in winter - it somehow just works!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Gorvian (27/6/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> A few (notable) new mixes I whipped up recently...
> 
> Vanilla Tobacco - A fantastic vanilla tobacco ADV - SUPERB!!!
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (27/6/19)

I have been searching for it as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/6/19)

Cornelius said:


> I have been searching for it as well.


Anyone know where one can get the flv sweet and smoky tobacco concentrate?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (27/6/19)

Cornelius said:


> I have been searching for it as well.


Ditto

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/6/19)

@Richio will bring the new FLV line in soon!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gorvian (8/7/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> @Richio will bring the new FLV line in soon!!!!



@Richio Hey Guys, any idea when we can expect this to be available ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Smittie (8/7/19)

Gorvian said:


> @Richio Hey Guys, any idea when we can expect this to be available ?


I would also like to know... Cannot wait to mix this one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (17/7/19)

No one mixing anymore? haven't seen much happening here lately?

Mixed a whole bunch of local and international one shots for my Mixing Review Thread and the usual

Mangtrio - 500ml for a friend and 120ml for me
Zoo biscuit - 60ml for me and 60ml for a friend
Frozen Berry - Love this stuff! 

*Local One Shots:*
Grape Ice
Pango
Malao
Captain Cool
Jelly Bomb
Pearlosophy
*
International Oneshots*
JM - Blackcurrant Lemonade
JM Cranberry Blush
JM Kiwi Acai Mint
Loaded Chocolate Glaze
Loaded Cran Apple Juice
Loaded Melon Milkshake
Loaded Smores

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wesley (17/7/19)

StompieZA said:


> No one mixing anymore? haven't seen much happening here lately?



I'm testing a few new mixes tonight, I may or may not post them depending on how they've turned out

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Safz_b (17/7/19)

Just mixed up some oneshots

NCV strawberry milk 
Captain Cool
Bamango

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sheryl (19/7/19)

I didn't mix today. 
This was mixed on the 29yh of June



I used a Recipe from this E-Liquid app I have. 

The YOGURT was what I was hoping for, but this is more like a strawberry biscuit than yogurt. 

I am looking for something close to Rebel Lion Strawberry yogurt. 

Any advice please

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DS_vaper (19/7/19)

StompieZA said:


> No one mixing anymore? haven't seen much happening here lately?
> 
> Mixed a whole bunch of local and international one shots for my Mixing Review Thread and the usual
> 
> ...


Been a while sins I mixed something new but have something in the pipeline  will post it soon

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wimmas (20/7/19)

Sheryl said:


> I didn't mix today.
> This was mixed on the 29yh of June
> View attachment 172603
> 
> ...


Strawberry biscuit is right up my ally. Mind sharing the recipe please? 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (22/7/19)

Please help...
Is Coffee Paradise (INW) the same as Coffee (Kawa) (INW)?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (22/7/19)

No. Paradise has tobacco notes, Kawa is plain coffee.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (22/7/19)

Thank you @RichJB!
Appreciated!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gorvian (23/7/19)

Is there any supplier or forum member that can supply (FLV) Sweet and Smokey tobacco ?

https://store.flavorah.com/concentrated-sweet-and-smokey-tobacco-flavor

Desperately looking for this flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gorvian (23/7/19)

Sheryl said:


> I didn't mix today.
> This was mixed on the 29yh of June
> View attachment 172603
> 
> ...




Try this recipe, and just leave out the kiwi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (23/7/19)

Mixed the following for my wifes work collegue last night

StompieStampie - My version of a perfect wicks bubblegum Blue bubblegum milkshake like a SteriStumpie
Musktus - Friend wanted some musk flavor, i know using the Musk candy i have gives it a chalky taste so i added some Cactus and Vanilla swirl and it came out quite good on the SNV
Jelly Babe - My strawberry and raspberry jelly baby gummies
Mangtrio - Made 60ml for my SO as she loves the stuff.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches (12/8/19)

12mg MTL for the Pasito "Pod":
RuyanY4
Cardinal
The Problem with Tobacco

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (13/8/19)

RY4 Classic Cracker by Enyawreklaw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mo_MZ (13/8/19)

Did the Peach Gummies Coffee Mill ones hot.. Hits perfectly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (14/9/19)

Today was mixing day after i went to get some supplies thanks @Vape Hyper for being open on a saturday
So far mixed 

Cushman
Mango Crack(double mango crack,thanks @Andre )

Frozen Berries (@StompieZA i changed the mix a bit will let you know how it turned out so far goood)

KZOR's Groot - have to test

StompieStampi - hope it turns out fine used wicks(CBE)

And need to mix some testers on new concentrates 


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SparkySA (15/9/19)

Today I made a simple yet tasty shake and vape 
70/30
6mg nic 

8% Cherry
4% polar blast
1% supersweet

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/19)

Anybody knows where I can get a ''Turkish delight''type flavour ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (15/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Anybody knows where I can get a ''Turkish delight''type flavour ?


You can look at BLCK vapour 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (15/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Anybody knows where I can get a ''Turkish delight''type flavour ?



Here

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (15/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Anybody knows where I can get a ''Turkish delight''type flavour ?



Haven't tried it due to extreme first rule. But @Rude Rudi got a recipe here

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (16/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Anybody knows where I can get a ''Turkish delight''type flavour ?


New one on the Block

https://blckvapour.co.za/products/turkish-delight-concentrate-vt

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Beserker786 (16/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Anybody knows where I can get a ''Turkish delight''type flavour ?


Turkish delight is a sweet chewy rose flavoured jelly like sweet. You can use the Turkish delight to get the sweet flavor, or rose if you want to get the essence and less of the sweet chewy sweet...  but damn! that's a great price for Turkish delight in @RichJB post above.

_"Turkish delight or lokum is a Turkish delicacy that is based on a mixture of starch and sugar that is colored with food coloring.

Lokum varieties include pistachios, chopped dates, hazelnuts or walnuts. They can be flavored with rosewater, orange blossom water, or lemon"_

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (16/9/19)

acorn said:


> New one ln the Block
> 
> https://blckvapour.co.za/products/turkish-delight-concentrate-vt
> 
> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk


i just mixed the ZA concentrate Turkish Delight from BLCK and its Spot on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (16/9/19)

Yes, I haven't tried it myself but I have heard good things about the ZA Turkish Delight. For five bucks, why not?

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gorvian (19/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Anybody knows where I can get a ''Turkish delight''type flavour ?



Check this recipe https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/73484#turkish_delight_by_kemmo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (2/10/19)

Is it just me or has this thread died down alot? 

I know i havent mixed anything new or exciting of recent, DIY has been taking a little back seat since i been doing the one shot reviews but still mix my Mango recipes as its our ADV!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (2/10/19)

StompieZA said:


> Is it just me or has this thread died down alot?
> 
> I know i havent mixed anything new or exciting of recent, DIY has been taking a little back seat since i been doing the one shot reviews but still mix my Mango recipes as its our ADV!


Too much work to mix lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (2/10/19)

The vaper said:


> Too much work to mix lol
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



I just need to find a way to reorganize my flavors cause if it takes me like 10 mins to sift through all the flavors looking for one specific flavor then i get annoyed!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Wesley (2/10/19)

StompieZA said:


> Is it just me or has this thread died down alot?
> 
> I know i havent mixed anything new or exciting of recent, DIY has been taking a little back seat since i been doing the one shot reviews but still mix my Mango recipes as its our ADV!



I'm mixing like every other day - but mostly tobacco recipes and there doesn't seem to be much interest in them around these parts. Posted a couple recipes in the tobacco thread and there was minimal response.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500 (2/10/19)

Wesley said:


> I'm mixing like every other day - but mostly tobacco recipes and there doesn't seem to be much interest in them around these parts. Posted a couple recipes in the tobacco thread and there was minimal response.


Agree with you 100%. Tobacco's don't get the airtime they deserve, they can be amazing and not just bitter, dank and smokey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Silver (2/10/19)

At least you have me listening to the tobacco discussion @Wesley and @GSM500 
I just wish I had more time to experiment and properly get into it.
For now I am just a very keen observer and will mix the occasional recipes to try

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## GSM500 (2/10/19)

Silver said:


> At least you have me listening to the tobacco discussion @Wesley and @GSM500
> I just wish I had more time to experiment and properly get into it.
> For now I am just a very keen observer and will mix the occasional recipes to try


Glad we have your attention @Silver , but I think it's fair to say the majority of DIYer's mix the supposedly sweeter things in life

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Wesley (2/10/19)

GSM500 said:


> Agree with you 100%. Tobacco's don't get the airtime they deserve, they can be amazing and not just bitter, dank and smokey.



Excuse me, but bitter, dank and smokey can be amazing too!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mollie (2/10/19)

GSM500 said:


> Glad we have your attention @Silver , but I think it's fair to say the majority of DIYer's mix the supposedly sweeter things in life


To be honest i stopped smoking(tobacco)and started vaping for the only reason to get away from smokes.
So for me tobacco flavored e juice is big NO go 
But there need to be some people like me lol 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSM500 (2/10/19)

Wesley said:


> Excuse me, but bitter, dank and smokey can be amazing too!


I'm not slating the bitter, dank and smokey for those that love it but vapers that I have spoken to that avoid tobacco flavours seem to have this fixation that all tobacco's are like that, which is just not true.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Silver (2/10/19)

GSM500 said:


> I'm not slating the bitter, dank and smokey for those that love it but vapers that I have spoken to that avoid tobacco flavours seem to have this fixation that all tobacco's are like that, which is just not true.



I know the bitter and smokey part @GSM500

But a message to all vapers who think all tobaccoes taste like that - they dont!

Especially when it comes to the "fusion" tobaccoes. I.e. mixing the tobacco with something else. And im not talking about the classical RY4 - caramel type. But all sorts of things. Coffee - some fruits.
I just wish there was more variety available to buy

I suppose there is not a huge demand for that because a lot of vapers want to make the flavour switch away from tobacco too.

Not me though 

Look, I LOVE my fruity menthols and am starting to enjoy some desserts of late
But just like there is nothing like an ice cold Coke, there is nothing like a strong MTL tobacco vape on a great setup after a meal!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft (2/10/19)

Silver said:


> I know the bitter and smokey part @GSM500
> 
> But a message to all vapers who think all tobaccoes taste like that - they dont!
> 
> ...



I was one of those vapers that thought all tobaccos were bitter, smokey and kind of gross, until I tried vgods cubano, which opened my eyes to the intricacies of tobacco profiles, now I’m exploring tobaccos because I’ve seen how good they can be. The only problem I have is that I’m not all that keen to wait 6 months for a mix to steep...

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/10/19)

The vaper said:


> To be honest i stopped smoking(tobacco)and started vaping for the only reason to get away from smokes.
> So for me tobacco flavored e juice is big NO go
> But there need to be some people like me lol
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



I used to feel the same - mainly because I was scared that it would get me back onto cigarettes. So for nearly two years of vaping, I avoided tobacco profiles like the plague. Now I vape tobaccos 90% of the time. And @GSM500 is 100% to blame for that 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mollie (3/10/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I used to feel the same - mainly because I was scared that it would get me back onto cigarettes. So for nearly two years of vaping, I avoided tobacco profiles like the plague. Now I vape tobaccos 90% of the time. And @GSM500 is 100% to blame for that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried Pauls Ry4 i think is the name steeped for a month and NO NO No lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/10/19)

The vaper said:


> I tried Pauls Ry4 i think is the name steeped for a month and NO NO No lol
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



I must say that I have not come across any DIY tobacco recipes that make me want to rush out and mix by the bucket. I like tobacco profiles that are tobacco-forward. I have also mixed Paul's RY4 and although it is vapeable, it is not near what I look for in a tobacco. You can see that from the steeped-by date below of a sample that I mixed and the quantity that is still left. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (3/10/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I must say that I have not come across any DIY tobacco recipes that make me want to rush out and mix by the bucket. I like tobacco profiles that are tobacco-forward. I have also mixed Paul's RY4 and although it is vapeable, it is not near what I look for in a tobacco. You can see that from the steeped-by date below of a sample that I mixed and the quantity that is still left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the time when i test recipes i only mix 10ml testers to avoid wasting concentrates and nic

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gorvian (3/10/19)

I have been a bakeries, desert and cereal vaping fan and never thought I would like any tobacco profiles.

Till of course I decided to mix this recipe https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/24962 (because of FOMO and all the positive reviews) ...and soooo glad I did

Has been one of my go-to mixes in my ADV rotation ever since ...it is devine !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (4/10/19)

Wesley said:


> I'm mixing like every other day - but mostly tobacco recipes and there doesn't seem to be much interest in them around these parts. Posted a couple recipes in the tobacco thread and there was minimal response.



@Wesley going to mix your tobacco recipe as soon as I get a chance 
It's on my list but that thing called work just gets in the way all the damn time

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/19)

A Red velvet cake and a S/berry bubblegum nothing serious watching Lion King with one eye

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (13/10/19)

ARYANTO said:


> A Red velvet cake and a S/berry bubblegum nothing serious watching Lion King with one eye
> View attachment 180170


Where did you find the recipe for strawberry bubblegum?I'm thinking of going back to the basic mixes

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/19)

The vaper said:


> Where did you find the recipe for strawberry bubblegum?I'm thinking of going back to the basic mixes
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2061896/Experimental strawberry bubblegum
https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1576206/Strawgum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie (13/10/19)

ARYANTO said:


> https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2061896/Experimental strawberry bubblegum
> https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1576206/Strawgum


Thanks alot

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## takatatak (19/10/19)

Let the Saturday mixing begin!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (19/10/19)

takatatak said:


> Let the Saturday mixing begin!!
> View attachment 180710


My mixing will start tomorrow 
Nice trays where did you buy them

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NOOB (20/10/19)

Freshly mixed Red Pill one shot for the Topside Dual and Profile RDA. Happy days!





Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tanja (28/10/19)

Hi all... Haven't been on here in a while... thought I would pop in for a quick hello...

It seems very quiet on here lately...

Thought I'd share 2 of my favorites lately... I love custards! 

Holiday Pie
27 Custard

Grabbed some ideas off here to try out as well...

I normally make 3 x 1litre juices every month... so my stash has been growing and I have 9 in rotation right now... I just couldn't spend a full day making juices anymore once a month! And I don't do the ADV thing... every tank is something different... And then I normally try out 2 new ones every month as well...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (7/11/19)

My mix of Prime Fizzy Apple
I think its pretty close i lowered the super sweet to 0.40% but if you have a sweet tooth you can adjust it to your taste
Feel free to add ws 23 for the ice effect





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Asterix (7/11/19)

The vaper said:


> My mix of Prime Fizzy Apple
> I think its pretty close i lowered the super sweet to 0.40% but if you have a sweet tooth you can adjust it to your taste
> Feel free to add ws 23 for the ice effect
> 
> ...


 
Thanks. Will be adding ingredients to my next order. Steep or Shake ‘n Vape?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (8/11/19)

Asterix said:


> Thanks. Will be adding ingredients to my next order. Steep or Shake ‘n Vape?



With those ingredients, you should be able to shake and vape although the apple might settle down better after a day or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (8/11/19)

Asterix said:


> Thanks. Will be adding ingredients to my next order. Steep or Shake ‘n Vape?


Sorry didnt see the msg yes you can shake n vape but 2 - 3 days is always better

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/11/19)

I recently came across an old 10ml bottle of Clyrolinx Cream Soda. It must be about three years old and was about half full. I couldn't remember ever using it but at my age, I can't remember what I had to eat last night.

I mixed up 100ml at 70/30 with 2.5 nic and 4 ml well-aged Cream Soda. A quick shake and vape.

It is really good. It won't win any prizes but it is something different. South African cream soda tastes pretty different to the rest of the world's version in my experience. It is a very artificial taste but I like it. Definitely not an ADV but a tank every now and then.

This got me thinking about SA flavours and I remembered an old favorite from way back. Caramel Popcorn. Bought a bottle from BLCK yesterday and mixed 100ml at 4 percent. A great ADV for me.

There are some really good SA flavours (including Wicks Bubblegum) and it is a pity that we seem to have given up on them. In the early days of vaping, there were several forumites who came up with some pretty good recipes based on SA flavours.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## kkemc (11/11/19)

No mix.
I prefer fruit flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (13/11/19)

Hey guys! I'm new to DIY (about 3 weeks into my journey) but have managed to mix quite a few very decent juices so far  

Made this one yesterday that I'm really enjoying -

4% TFA Peanut Butter
1% FW Sweet Cream
1% TFA Sweetener

70/30 at 3mg, tastes great after +-24 hours steep. Reminds me alot of Orion's Asteroid

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jguile415 (13/11/19)

The vaper said:


> My mix of Prime Fizzy Apple
> I think its pretty close i lowered the super sweet to 0.40% but if you have a sweet tooth you can adjust it to your taste
> Feel free to add ws 23 for the ice effect
> 
> ...



Thanks! Definitely going try this... I'm quite partial to the original!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jguile415 (24/11/19)

A simple cinnamon custard juice that I can't get enough of at the moment!

10% TFA Vanilla Custard
0.4% FLV Cinnamon (diluted down to 10%)
2.5% TFA Bavarian Cream
1.2% CAP Super Sweet

It might be a bit sweet for some so you can reduce the amount of super sweet to taste.

Mixed at 70/30, 3mg Nic

Needs at least a week steeping time

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NOOB (24/12/19)

All mixed up and ready for our holiday getaway.





Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/12/19)

Quite a few Gin concoctions with strawberries and a lot of tonic , that's the last I remember...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (25/1/20)

Deep fried strawberry ice cream hardshot by Hardwicks and the VS Rice Pudding by @Rude Rudi got mixed on Friday so patiently waiting for those to steep.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cornelius (26/1/20)

Been stupidly lazy to mix the last month or so. Stock piles were non existing. Sat my lazy bum down and mixed some juice.

Wont type it all out on the phone so took a picture 












Hope the Dear Mints turn out ok. Bottle cap came off during mixing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Humbolt (27/1/20)

Cornelius said:


> Been stupidly lazy to mix the last month or so. Stock piles were non existing. Sat my lazy bum down and mixed some juice.
> 
> Wont type it all out on the phone so took a picture
> 
> ...


Please share the Golden Custard Recipe. I'm loving custards at the moment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (27/1/20)

Humbolt said:


> Please share the Golden Custard Recipe. I'm loving custards at the moment.



This is a one shot from blck. By far the best available on the market today. 
https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/vs-one-shots/products/golden-custard-one-shot-vs

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DS_vaper (27/1/20)

jguile415 said:


> Hey guys! I'm new to DIY (about 3 weeks into my journey) but have managed to mix quite a few very decent juices so far
> 
> Made this one yesterday that I'm really enjoying -
> 
> ...


If u like banana u can add a banana cream to that at a 0.5 % and its would b rite on the money

Sent from my LM-X525 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (27/1/20)

Cornelius said:


> This is a one shot from blck. By far the best available on the market today.
> https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/vs-one-shots/products/golden-custard-one-shot-vs


Thanks will give it a bash


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/1/20)

Humbolt said:


> Please share the Golden Custard Recipe. I'm loving custards at the moment.



Here is another custard that you can try. It is one of my favorites to mix

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/9..._dripping_from_a_dead_dog_s_eye_by_wadeyloops

PS. Don't be put off by the name 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Humbolt (31/1/20)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Here is another custard that you can try. It is one of my favorites to mix
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/9..._dripping_from_a_dead_dog_s_eye_by_wadeyloops
> 
> ...


thank you, I'm missing some concentrates so will pick them up and give this a shot. Dat name doe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/2/20)

Took this recipe Hawaiian Pog and switched the % of the guava and the tangerine and it came out quite lekker. 

the guava was a bit much for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/2/20)

Paul33 said:


> Custard now my go to custard.


This is mentioned to be such a good custard a number of times but the recipe is marked as private now. Please can you share the recipe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (8/2/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> This is mentioned to be such a good custard a number of times but the recipe is marked as private now. Please can you share the recipe?


If I recall correctly it is...

INW Custard 1,5%
FA Madagascar Vanilla 1%
CAP NY Cheesecake 3%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/2/20)

Lawrence A said:


> If I recall correctly it is...
> 
> INW Custard 1,5%
> FA Madagascar Vanilla 1%
> CAP NY Cheesecake 3%


Your memory is spot on @Lawrence A 

this recipe is super yum @ivc_mixer and ready in a few days. Win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/2/20)

Thanks @Lawrence A ! I love me a good custard, so super curious to try this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (11/2/20)

Anybody used Atmoslabs concentrates? They are from Greece and tend to mix at 4-6% in general!


----------



## Mollie (11/2/20)

Paul33 said:


> Your memory is spot on @Lawrence A
> 
> this recipe is super yum @ivc_mixer and ready in a few days. Win.


Mixed this up last night any  what's the steeping time?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adephi (11/2/20)

The vaper said:


> Mixed this up last night any  what's the steeping time?
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



That Cheesecake needs 2 weeks at least.


----------



## Mollie (11/2/20)

Adephi said:


> That Cheesecake needs 2 weeks at least.


Thanks alot 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mollie (11/2/20)

Mixed some one shots 

1.Red Pill
2.Grape slushi (smells great)
3.Black Mango
4.Blue Raz Slushi

Also mixed Custard now really hopes it will be good 

Still need to mix Frosted Cereal 

Thinking of trying more one shots 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (11/2/20)

The vaper said:


> Mixed this up last night any  what's the steeping time?
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


You can go on this after 3 or 4 days. You can wait a few weeks but it’s really good after a few days.


----------



## Mollie (11/2/20)

Paul33 said:


> You can go on this after 3 or 4 days. You can wait a few weeks but it’s really good after a few days.


I might have to mix another one tonight my hand kind of slipped when i added nicotine lol went about 0.25g over 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/2/20)

The vaper said:


> I might have to mix another one tonight my hand kind of slipped when i added nicotine lol went about 0.25g over
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


I do that sometimes with Nic or concentrates but then I just carry on, I like to live life on the edge...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mollie (11/2/20)

Paul33 said:


> I do that sometimes with Nic or concentrates but then I just carry on, I like to live life on the edge...


I have dump a few mixes down the drain due to not concentrating what im doing
Dont vape stuff when its messed up gives me bad heartburn 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeekerZA (17/2/20)

Mixed the following:

Mother of Gods milk ( To me, the flavour really is better that God milk and mother of dragons milk )
Zoo Biscuits ( Cant believe how fast i finished my 1st 100ml. Also prefer this zoo biscuits over the Cloud Burst One Shot - Fruity Frosted Cookies and Cloud Burst One Shot - Fruit Circles Cereal )
007 Cola
The Ice Cream Trinity
Chocolate Hazelnut Gelato v2

A few that I've mixed not too long ago:

Blushing Lady
Morning Glory: Apple of my eye
Caramel Coffee Frothee
Passionade - This still seems a bit harsh on the throat. Maybe i should explore other passionfruit and lemonade recipy's. There has to be others


----------



## Mollie (17/2/20)

SeekerZA said:


> Mixed the following:
> 
> Mother of Gods milk ( To me, the flavour really is better that God milk and mother of dragons milk )
> Zoo Biscuits ( Cant believe how fast i finished my 1st 100ml. Also prefer this zoo biscuits over the Cloud Burst One Shot - Fruity Frosted Cookies and Cloud Burst One Shot - Fruit Circles Cereal )
> ...


Nice to hear do you got links for 007 cola,Zoo cookies and trinity ice cream?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeekerZA (17/2/20)

007 Cola: 
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/121307#007_cola_by_alfredpudding

Zoo "You Biscuit": ( From our DIY Bakery thread )
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-bakery-recipes.t26650/page-10 


Trinity Ice Cream:
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/143364


----------



## Mollie (17/2/20)

SeekerZA said:


> 007 Cola:
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/121307#007_cola_by_alfredpudding
> 
> Zoo "You Biscuit": ( From our DIY Bakery thread )
> ...


Thanks alot

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CJB85 (18/2/20)

Cornelius said:


> Been stupidly lazy to mix the last month or so. Stock piles were non existing. Sat my lazy bum down and mixed some juice.
> 
> Wont type it all out on the phone so took a picture
> 
> ...


Hi Cornelius, I have mixed Goofy Juice twice and love it as an MTL vape. Curious (based on the size of that bottle) if you also do it in MTL form, or if you have given it a bash in DL form? If you have gone DL on old Goofy, how is it?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/2/20)

SeekerZA said:


> The Ice Cream Trinity



Mixed 100ml of this a while ago. Added a bit of lime. I have about 20ml left..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeekerZA (18/2/20)

Here are some other trinity mixes:

The Ice Cream Trinity

LB Vanilla Ice Cream 5%
TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.5%
HS French Vanilla Ice Cream .75%


Ice Cream Trinity + 1% FW Hazelnut
Ice Cream Trinity + 2% FLV Bubblegum
Ice Cream Trinity + WF Papaya 3%
Ice Cream Trinity + 3% FLV Lemonade
Ice Cream Trinity + 0.25% FLV Rich Cinnamon
Ice Cream Trinity + Bourbon Trinity

Blackberry Trinity

0.5% TFA Blackberry
1.5% RF SC Blackberry
0.35% FLV Boysenberry

Blackberry Trinity + Ice Cream Trinity - Going to try this


The Cheesecake Trinity

INW Yes, We Cheesecake 3%
Cap New York Cheesecake 2%
TFA Cheesecake (Graham Crust) 1%


The Blueberry Trinity

Co. Flavor %
TFA Blueberry Extra 3%
FW Blueberry 2%
FA Bilberry 0.5%



The Strawberry Trinity

Co. Flavor %
INW Shisha Strawberry 3%
FA Red Touch 2%
JF Sweet Strawberry 1.5%


Strawberry Trinity + Ice Cream Trinity

All information from the interwebs. Just here in case anyone stumbles across it and wants something different without having to scout for recipy's. I've only mixed the ice cream trinity but will try a few additions based on that trinity. Great base to work from.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (18/2/20)

Is the Ice Cream Trinity as good as they say @Puff the Magic Dragon @SeekerZA

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (18/2/20)

CJB85 said:


> Hi Cornelius, I have mixed Goofy Juice twice and love it as an MTL vape. Curious (based on the size of that bottle) if you also do it in MTL form, or if you have given it a bash in DL form? If you have gone DL on old Goofy, how is it?


Don't know about goofy juice i mixed it up and waited for the steep and it's was awfull maybe it's not my kinda profile

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeekerZA (18/2/20)

I've just filled up a tank on the QP M25 and it's done again. Can't compare to any ice cream mixes as haven't vaped any other ice creams but this is really nice. If your ordering concentrates again, add it to the order. Definitely worth trying. 

As for myself, i'll keep some sort of ice cream mix going using the Ice Cream Trinity base


----------



## Bulldog (18/2/20)

Thanks @SeekerZA order placed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/2/20)

Bulldog said:


> Is the Ice Cream Trinity as good as they say @Puff the Magic Dragon @SeekerZA

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DS_vaper (18/2/20)

@SeekerZA it that the actual name of the concentrate? Ive knly eva used tfa's icecream

Sent from my LM-X525 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DS_vaper (18/2/20)

Nvm bud  didnt scroll up high enough to see thats an actual name of a mix

Sent from my LM-X525 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (19/2/20)

CJB85 said:


> Hi Cornelius, I have mixed Goofy Juice twice and love it as an MTL vape. Curious (based on the size of that bottle) if you also do it in MTL form, or if you have given it a bash in DL form? If you have gone DL on old Goofy, how is it?



Hi 

It is DL, and I vape about 300ml a month of it. 
Not sure if it is the same recipe, but see below

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (19/2/20)

Oh no its crack juice which is not lekke for me will try this goofy juice don't know if it is some sort of a tobacco flavor in it

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (19/2/20)

Cornelius said:


> Hi
> 
> It is DL, and I vape about 300ml a month of it.
> Not sure if it is the same recipe, but see below
> ...


Yep, same recipe.
I have just been doing it at 50/50 and 9mg Nic.
Will mix up a DL batch tonight and let you know in about a month!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (20/2/20)

Some light mixing done.
- Viserion: Iced blueberry cream
- Folkart Reserve (Clone of Boss Reserve)
- Butterscotch Reserve: Butterscotch, Caramel, RY4 something something.
- Chai Latte









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (20/2/20)

Havent been mixing DIY at all lately, stuck on the one shots its just so much quicker and easier and yummy!

Mixed the following last week:

Super Shot - Grape Slush (Very good real type grape juice with ice)
Super Shot - Blue Raz Slush (Also very good raspberry ice juice)
Super Shot - Mango Freeze (My ADV and switched to this as my own DIY was very similar so this works out cheaper and quicker to mix)
Super Shot - Black Mango (Its good but has a slight perfumy taste from the blackcurrant it seems even after week steep but still very good)
Cloudburst - Frosted Cereal (A very good frosted cereal, better than the well known premium one IMO)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (5/3/20)

Daily driver - restock, cause it’s yum and simple and lekker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SeekerZA (5/3/20)

Mixed the following recently:

VM 1 shot
Funta ( Orange Soda )
Blackcurrent Lemonade ( had to sub blackcurrent flavour  )
Make purple Grape again 
Custard Now 
Orange lemonade ( own mix, hoping it tastes good )


----------



## Paul33 (20/3/20)

DIYFS holy grail Ry4 @ 10%

let’s see after 2 weeks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (26/3/20)

Hopefully this thread fills up with some new, interesting mixes over this time for us to sink our teeth into. 

my goals are to mix up new recipes with the concentrates I have in the cupboard already and see where I end up. 

definitely after some nice tasty simple fruity recipes

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CJB85 (29/3/20)

Okay...
Butterscotch Reserve
Carasmack
Butterscotch Caramel custard
Goofy’s Juice
Mayan Milk
Vanilla Chai Latte
Vanilla Custard that I tweaked to a Vanilla chai custard
Shamrock Shake

Mixing up a few more today.

The Butterscotch Reserve is VERY good if you like Ry4 style vapes.

Carasmack is a caramel custard, but I found it a little flat and muted (in my wife’s Serpent Elevate).

Butterscotch Caramel was a little better in the elevate, pretty good in my Intake, but I will 100% add some more sweetener the next time.

Goofy’s juice is the well known Hazelnut, Peanut RY4 juice. I mix mine in a 9mg 50/50 for Mtl. Third time mixing this one.

Mayan Milk is a REALLY good chocolate milk by FolkArt. This is my second time mixing this.

The two chai vapes were both tweak attempts to get close to the Joose E-liqs Chai Latte. 
The Vanilla Chai Latte was pretty good by the third tweak, but came out as a much “lighter” chai forward vape.
Still waiting for the Chai Custard to finish steeping.

Shamrock Shake is a mint milkshake by the Developed guys. Pretty decent, but the verdict is still out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## leila_mcdonald (29/3/20)

I am vaping coffee flavor and it's amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (30/3/20)

Mixed up these 4 last night:
Cardinal by FEAR... like an RY4 tobacco that went to the gym.
Smokin Bananas - Banana Cream Tobacco
Pink Vanilla Cotton Candy
Clone of Cuttwood Unicorn Milk (looks like a complex strawberry milk/cream/custard with a crumb).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cornelius (8/4/20)

CJB85 said:


> Mixed up these 4 last night:
> Cardinal by FEAR... like an RY4 tobacco that went to the gym.
> Smokin Bananas - Banana Cream Tobacco
> Pink Vanilla Cotton Candy
> ...



Please link up some recipes. Especially "Butterscotch Reserve"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (8/4/20)

Cornelius said:


> Please link up some recipes. Especially "Butterscotch Reserve"



Will do!
If you like the sweeter tobacco stuff, I am now vaping another new one called Smokin Bananas. Kind of weird for the first tank, but pretty damn good once your brain gets used to the profile.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (8/4/20)

CJB85 said:


> Will do!
> If you like the sweeter tobacco stuff, I am now vaping another new one called Smokin Bananas. Kind of weird for the first tank, but pretty damn good once your brain gets used to the profile.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Share them bud. I will try it ! Sounds weird but interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (8/4/20)

Recently mixed recipes with links:

Goofy's Juice (winner) - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/66571#goofy_s_juice_by_vladimirosstafylidis

Butterscotch Reserve (winner) - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/80057#butterscotch_reserve_by_ihavenoidea

Butterscotch Caramel Custard (decent) - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/160346#my_butterscotch_caramel_custard_by_xoxmx

Carasmack (decent) - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/175854#carasmack_3_2_1_by_furiousmixer

Mayan Milk (WINNER) - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/129931#mayan_milk_by_folkart

Folkart Reserve (could be a winner, my one bottle collapsed and I added double the INW Biscuit and it showed, but still good) - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/76822#boss_reserve_clone_remixmonth_by_folkart

Smokin' Bananas (weird at first, but pretty damn good) - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/54633#smokin_banana_by_highwind

Pink Vanilla Cotton Candy (didn't like this one at all, tried it in a Dvarw and MavT RDTA and was bad in both) - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/109974#pink_vanilla_cotton_candy_by_diesel223

Chai Tea Custard (adapted from this vanilla custard, but I dropped the 3% French Vanilla and replaced it with 2% Chai Tea. Chai is not everyone's cup of tea (hee-hee), but I quite like it. The idea was to get close to Joose's Chail Latte and while this is definitely not that, it is pretty good if you like Chai flavours) - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/79203#creamy_vanilla_custard_by_cloudymotherchucker **I never mixed the original vanilla version, so can't comment on the recipe**

Shamrock Shake (hmmm, not sure about this one yet... will mix it again and decide if it is on the "keep" or "trash" list of recipes) - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/188476#shamrock_shake_developed_by_developed

Bombshell Coffee MTL (REALLY like this as a break from tobaccos in MTL, but can't vape it for as long as the tobaccos before getting tired of it. Will definitely mix it again and keep it in my MTL rotation) - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/159079#bombshell_coffee_mtl_by_fadedjay1

Viserion (I think blueberry fans might really like this. I can vape it, but it's not a favourite... Do steep it a week longer than the recipe says, it defiitely becomes better and more creamy with time) - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/103899#viserion_by_id10_t

THE FOLLOWING HAVE BEEN MIXED, BUT ARE STILL STEEPING

Cardinal (I can already tell this is a WINNER by fingertip test) - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/24962#cardinal_by_fear

Derailed 1-2-3 "Suicide Bunny clone" (fingertip test is promising, my first cinnamon recipe) - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/176318#derailed_1_2_3_suicide_bunny_clone_by_slushy

Cuttwood Unicorn Milk Clone (fingertip test is more cookie than strawberry milk for me. It makes me think of those Bakers Strawberry Whirls biscuits) - https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1027540/Cuttwood Unicorn Milk

THIS IS A RECIPE I AM TRYING TO DEVELOP - Anyone willing to mix it, please give some feedback!


3 - *(FW)* *Blackberry*
1 - *(FW)* *Blueberry*
1 - *(FA)* *Forrest Mix (forest Fruit Mix)*
0.5 - *(FW)* *Hard Candy*
1 - *(CAP)* *Super Sweet*
1 - *(CAP)* *Sweet Lychee*
0.5 - *(OTHR)* *WS-23 (Black ICE)*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (8/4/20)

Cornelius said:


> Share them bud. I will try it ! Sounds weird but interesting.


Recipes up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deemo (8/4/20)

CJB85 said:


> Recently mixed recipes with links:
> 
> Goofy's Juice (winner) - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/66571#goofy_s_juice_by_vladimirosstafylidis
> 
> ...




I dont have the hard candy otherwise i would have looks promising


----------



## CJB85 (8/4/20)

Deemo said:


> I dont have the hard candy otherwise i would have looks promising



Do it without the hard candy, I’m not sure if it adds that much to the recipe tbh... perhaps add some cactus if you have it, make it a more juicy vape instead of a candy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deemo (8/4/20)

CJB85 said:


> Do it without the hard candy, I’m not sure if it adds that much to the recipe tbh... perhaps add some cactus if you have it, make it a more juicy vape instead of a candy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that i have plenty of will mix and let you know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (8/4/20)

Today's Mixes

1) Deadly Sin (RY4, Butterscotch, Cinnamon Danish Swirl, Cookie...) - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/61620#deadly_sin_by_kylezkloudz

2) Mother of God's Milk - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/32469#mother_of_god_s_milk_by_id10_t

3) God Milk - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/15504#god_milk_by_skiddlzninja

4) Mother of Dragon's Milk - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/6851#mother_of_dragons_milk_by_id10_t

5) Mephisto - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/135352#mephisto_by_untitled

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cornelius (10/4/20)

CJB85 said:


> Recipes up!


Thank you kindly, we seem to have similar taste. Goofy juice is a winner and has been a ADV for a long time. Cardinal is probably the best tobacco to mix. Try https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/84671 , this is always in rotation for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (10/4/20)

Cornelius said:


> Thank you kindly, we seem to have similar taste. Goofy juice is a winner and has been a ADV for a long time. Cardinal is probably the best tobacco to mix. Try https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/84671 , this is always in rotation for me.



I’ve made this in both MTL and DL, but just can’t get myself to finish a batch. I’m sure the mix is good, but just not for me. Btw, the “Derailed” one I shared has finished steeping and I like that a lot! It’s a strawberry, cinnamon sugar cookie. Subtle and not sweet at all, this one will be a keeper!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (12/4/20)

CJB85 said:


> I’ve made this in both MTL and DL, but just can’t get myself to finish a batch. I’m sure the mix is good, but just not for me. Btw, the “Derailed” one I shared has finished steeping and I like that a lot! It’s a strawberry, cinnamon sugar cookie. Subtle and not sweet at all, this one will be a keeper!
> Crap... just saw my typo...
> EDIT: The Derailed is a BANANA and Cinnamon sugar cookie, not strawberry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/20)

Guys and girls , I ordered some CBD juice from Vaperite and expect it tomorrov , now this is new to me , it's ''no nic'' can I ramp it up with nic ? can I use it as if normal juice ? Want to see if it can de-stress me a little ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/20)

Paul33 said:


> Arabica coffee 1%
> 
> mixed this 2 days ago and tested tonight in the dead rabbit sq on a vgod tube mech. Really really happy.
> 
> ...


I think it's time I get off my lazy axx and start mixing again , got enough sealed shop stock but need to get out of the ''lazy'' vibe.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/4/20)

Paul33 said:


> Really really happy.



Hi
Does this mean that it is a good solution to all our coffee issues or that it is another "nearly made it"?

I can't wait for a coffee that tastes like real coffee. This would preferably be with low flavouring content as I believe that they are the only likely possible problem with vaping safety. Your recipe is really low in concentrates which would be a huge plus for me.

I will definitely give it a go but unfortunately missing concentrates and will have to wait until lockdown ends.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (14/4/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi
> Does this mean that it is a good solution to all our coffee issues or that it is another "nearly made it"?
> 
> I can't wait for a coffee that tastes like real coffee. This would preferably be with low flavouring content as I believe that they are the only likely possible problem with vaping safety. Your recipe is really low in concentrates which would be a huge plus for me.
> ...


Hey

for me I’m happy with it and I don’t get any off tastes like I do with every other coffee I’ve tried so yip happy and I would definitely recommend it to get to play with cause it’ll go wonderfully with creams, ice creams, custards etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (14/4/20)

leila_mcdonald said:


> I am vaping coffee flavor and it's amazing



Hi @leila_mcdonald 
If you like coffee vapes, check out this thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-juice-reviews.t48002/

Prepare for a coffee explosion
Those reviews are all done by @Hooked on the forum. She is a coffee vaper enthusiast, shall we say.
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (15/4/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi
> Does this mean that it is a good solution to all our coffee issues or that it is another "nearly made it"?
> 
> I can't wait for a coffee that tastes like real coffee. This would preferably be with low flavouring content as I believe that they are the only likely possible problem with vaping safety. Your recipe is really low in concentrates which would be a huge plus for me.
> ...



What coffee issues? I have no coffee issues

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (15/4/20)

Silver said:


> Hi @leila_mcdonald
> If you like coffee vapes, check out this thread:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-juice-reviews.t48002/
> 
> ...



Thanks @Silver - that I am!!

@leila_mcdonald I'm so happy to have found another coffee lover! What are you vaping at the moment? 
It would be great if you add to my reviews. N.B. Mine are all commercial coffees. I don't DIY. 
PM me and I'll advise where you should post your reviews.

FYI in the same thread mentioned by Silver, I've categorised (by flavour) all coffees which I've reviewed. It makes it easy to find a coffee which you might like.

If you would like to see what I'll be reviewing next go to this thread 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/page-22

Happy Coffee Vapes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/4/20)

Hi @Hooked 

I think that the main reason for your coffee obsession is because there are no perfect concentrates. You keep looking because none of them are perfect.

Wayne (DIY or Die) recently shared his flavour notes for around 40 coffee-related concentrates. I have quoted a few of them below. As you can see there are huge problems with coffee concentrates.

*FLAVOR NOTES:*
*Flavor Name * *Notes * 
SA Cappuccino : Milky, creamy skunk spray 

JF Coffee : Like drinking watered down coffee in a nail salon 

JF Cappuccino : Good, like a cheap gas station cappuccino. A little bit dark, slight chocolate note, more authentic as a mocha. Pretty sweet as well 

VT Caramel Mocha : In your face burnt plastic 

NicVape Coffee : Tastes like dirt from under a log. Decomposing wood taste to it 

HiLiq Coffee : No go, doesn’t have the skunk or popcorn flavor, it tastes like flower garden dirt 

OOO Coffee (black): Tastes very ashy and burnt 

WF Crispy Coffee : Slight burnt popcorn note, and skunk spray notes. Great texture, nice chocolate, creamy and sweet 

FW Cappuccino : Burnt toast milk farts 

INW Irish Coffee Tastes like butter infused with an alcohol flavor that is nothing like whiskey. 

FLV Mocha Tastes like it has burnt peanuts in it 

RF SC Coffee Tastes like refried black beans with some stale coffee inside it. Also is dry and thin and top heavy 

VT Iced Coffee Not iced coffee, like coffee with koolada added to it, so not very good 

MB Fresh Coffee A whisp of slightly bitter, dirty flavor at 4%, at 8% very weak coffee flavor 

MB Dark French Coffee Not as weak, but still pretty light flavor at 4%. Tastes like cold bitter stale coffee 

FW Café Coffee Like coffee candy with a bit of caramel. Even the mouthfeel is very candy-like. It will gunk your coils for sure 

VT Arabica Coffee Like coffee with grounds still in it. Tastes slightly dirty or like campfire coffee. 

Wayne is one of the most respected DIY gurus. Recommend a look at his Youtube channel and website (for those who don't know of him).
Enjoy your search.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (15/4/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi @Hooked
> 
> I think that the main reason for your coffee obsession is because there are no perfect concentrates. You keep looking because none of them are perfect.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha! BURNT TOAST MILK FARTS has to be my favourite new quote!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## CJB85 (15/4/20)

Quick update on some of the mixes I made (recipes posted in earlier post).

1) Derailed (Banana, Cinnamon cookie-ish) - pretty good, neither flavour dominates, though there is no question about the presence of the cinnamon. the banana is slightly in the background and rounds the flavour off quite nicely. Not a very sweet vape at all, which in this case is a good thing.
2) Deadly Sin (Butterscotch, RY4, Cinnamon Danish, cookie-ish) - Definitely a much sweeter vape than Derailed, but sweet in a pleasant way. It is sort of the way I wish Cinnabons would be. It is sweet right off the bat, but doesn't become overwhelming or cloyingly sweet if you vape a lot of it.
3) Cardinal (RY4 based tobacco that grew some chest hair thanks to Kentucky Blend and Red Burley) - Holy cow... If anyone is looking for a tobacco that is made for DL, packs a hefty punch but not in an intimidating way, look no further. This stuff is gold. I mixed mine as a 60/40 (VG/PG) at 4mg freebase nic and it is GORGEOUS.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## CashKat88 (15/4/20)

Hey guys, so i've tried to make some nice coffee juice as a change because im a straight up icey fruit vaper, so i ordered this coffee concentrate called "Kona" from boss vapes....My f#%k that stuff is strong, the concentrate smells like hot garbage, like really hot garbage....terrible smelling stuff so i said maybe once mixed it will be okay , i mixed it at 1% with some vanilla bourbon at 3% and some hazelnut at 1.5%, that coffee smell is a bit diluted but it just takes over that whole mix, its crazy........still havent vaped it, not sure how it gonna be but im gonna wick up the MD MTL and give it a whirl...... is there a really good coffee concentrate i can buy in future, this "Kona" is soooo strong smelling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (15/4/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Hey guys, so i've tried to make some nice coffee juice as a change because im a straight up icey fruit vaper, so i ordered this coffee concentrate called "Kona" from boss vapes....My f#%k that stuff is strong, the concentrate smells like hot garbage, like really hot garbage....terrible smelling stuff so i said maybe once mixed it will be okay , i mixed it at 1% with some vanilla bourbon at 3% and some hazelnut at 1.5%, that coffee smell is a bit diluted but it just takes over that whole mix, its crazy........still havent vaped it, not sure how it gonna be but im gonna wick up the MD MTL and give it a whirl...... is there a really good coffee concentrate i can buy in future, this "Kona" is soooo strong smelling


I have tried to mix a bunch of different coffee vapes in both MTL and DL... honestly, most are terrible. @Rude Rudi 's Morning Glory is pretty good and I quite like this one for MTL - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/159079#bombshell_coffee_mtl_by_fadedjay1 (this one is more caramel with some coffee than a straight up coffee).

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/4/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi @Hooked
> 
> I think that the main reason for your coffee obsession is because there are no perfect concentrates. You keep looking because none of them are perfect.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing this @Puff the Magic Dragon , amazing how he manages to describe them all. I laughed.

Talking coffee, and tagging @Hooked - what I discovered when trying to find a great coffee vape for my mom ages ago - was that if you mix Vapour Mountain's Coffee juice (commercial juice) with Vape King's Coffee juice it made for a wonderful great tasting coffee vape.

The Vapour Mountain Coffee is very strong, dark and quite bitter 
And the VK coffee is light and creamy and a bit sweet.
So about 2/3 VK coffee and 1/3 VM Coffee was perfect. 

I doubt these juices are still available. This was a few years back. 

But maybe a similar approach of mixing a dark and bitter juice with a lighter creamier one would work well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked (15/4/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi @Hooked
> 
> I think that the main reason for your coffee obsession is because there are no perfect concentrates. You keep looking because none of them are perfect.
> 
> ...



You should write reviews - they would be most entertaining!! 

And no, I'm not looking for the perfect coffee. I've already found a few which I would be most happy to stay with, but since there are others on the market why not try them?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (17/4/20)

Yesterday's mixes...

StompieStampi by @StompieZA (sorry, I know this was waaaaay overdue) - https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2934797/StompieStampi (Fingertip test after an overnight steep is very promising, if the taste translates to the actual vaping flavour, this one might be around for a while)

Cartoffee by @Rude Rudi - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/189705#cartoffee_by_ruderudi I did the standard version without the Red Burley and a taste off the shake is very good. Not sure what the vape will be like, but on the knuckle the RY4 seems to add that decadent depth to the toffee and caramel flavours, rather than make it a tobacco. 

Toffee Custard by the DEVELOPED team - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/174996#toffee_custard_developed_by_developed Off the shake a quick taste suggests a less intense flavour than Rudi's above, but it also has a bit of a funky twang to it. I assume that will disappear after the suggested steep time. Update to follow at some point.

UPDATE ON PREVIOUS MIXES

God Milk - Not bad, I think I'm simply not a strawberry milk guy. For one of the most mixed, most praised DIY recipes, this definitely didn't knock my socks off.

Cuttwood Unicorn Milk clone - I like this better than the God Milk, subtle strawberry works a lot better with a biscuit/cookie than in a milk. I can see me including this in my rotation for a while.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor (17/4/20)

pineapple beer

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Motheo (2/5/20)

I just mixed a one-shot juice (nasty ballin bloody berry) should I wait before vaping it? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (2/5/20)

Motheo said:


> I just mixed a one-shot juice (nasty ballin bloody berry) should I wait before vaping it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yes give it 3 -7 days

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Motheo (2/5/20)

The vaper said:


> Yes give it 3 -7 days
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Thank man, first time mixing and I chose fruit cause it seems easier, do you reuse your syringes or can I throw them away? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (2/5/20)

Motheo said:


> Thank man, first time mixing and I chose fruit cause it seems easier, do you reuse your syringes or can I throw them away?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


You can reuse them again but if you can clean them out with pg you only need to use a little bit otherwise hot water and a bit of lemon juice

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## franshorn (2/5/20)

Motheo said:


> Thank man, first time mixing and I chose fruit cause it seems easier, do you reuse your syringes or can I throw them away?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I also started out with syringes. 
Get yourself a scale. It's a lot faster and less messy than using syringes

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Motheo (2/5/20)

franshorn said:


> I also started out with syringes.
> Get yourself a scale. It's a lot faster and less messy than using syringes
> 
> Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


Funny thing I just ordered one from bossvape  but im still waiting for the courier to give me a tracking no

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/20)

franshorn said:


> I also started out with syringes.
> Get yourself a scale. It's a lot faster and less messy than using syringes
> 
> Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


Depends on the size of your batch - op to 100ml -syringes are fine [and yes , clean and reuse]
bigger batches - use your scale.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/20)

BIG shoutout to @Paul33
Remember that RY4 Vanilla recipe you gave me when I started mixing ? Mixed up a batch today and boy,oh boy -still a winner .
Thank you again .Check the nifty blk bottles and white writing!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (7/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> BIG shoutout to @Paul33
> Remember that RY4 Vanilla recipe you gave me when I started mixing ? Mixed up a batch today and boy,oh boy -still a winner .
> Thank you again .Check the nifty blk bottles and white writing!
> View attachment 195589


Of course I remember and glad you still enjoy it!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## KobusMTL (7/5/20)

Hi Guys. 
So today I did my first to mixes. Waiting for my scale from blckflavour so had to use syringes. 
Been reading alot and it is my own creations. 
Sour gummy apple and a type of fizzy sherbet. 
Giving them till the weekend to try them out. 
Mix is 70%vg/30%pg 6mg nic and flavour total is about 6%
Hope it works

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (7/5/20)

30ml mint just for fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (7/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> BIG shoutout to @Paul33
> Remember that RY4 Vanilla recipe you gave me when I started mixing ? Mixed up a batch today and boy,oh boy -still a winner .
> Thank you again .Check the nifty blk bottles and white writing!
> View attachment 195589


That inferno looks good.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/20)

*CLOSED*
*Dear Customer*

BLCK has always been about going the extra mile for our clients and as much as we would love to supply level 4 essentials items, unfortunately we cannot continue doing so as we have been inundated with requests to supply non-essential items and this is not what our brand is about.

We know this is a tough time for our clients & vendors but we have had to make this difficult decision in order to sustain our long term goal.

We will not be taking any more orders at this time

Our payment options have been deactivated until further notice

All existing orders for essential items will be shipped out

Orders containing non-essential items will be shipped once the tobacco ban has been lifted as mentioned in our previous mailer

Please expect delays as courier services are working with minimal staff

*We do apologize for this inconvenience and we cannot wait to start trading again with our full range of products.*

Our online support team will be available to help with track and trace as well as any other queries you may have.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (8/5/20)

Okay, so not technically mixed today, but rather started vaping these two after the required steeps:

1) Flavourworld Supershot - Litchi Freeze: Fingertip taste is 100% Litchi Liqui Fruit with ice. One shot makes 100ml at a R69 price tag and it is a bargain. Vaping this one one the Gen, in a VLS RDA in single coil mode (Wotofo Alien with one wrap added to the out-the-bottle coil, came in at .36). I started this one at 50W (started the build at 40W on a previous liquid and it was flat and slow to ramp) and didn't get as much of the litchi juice as I wanted. Lots of ice and a "floral" litchi flavour. I then ramped it up to 60W and the Liqui Fruit is back (still a slight floral angle in the background). The VLS still delivers a cool-ish vape at 60W, so I think this one will be a juice that you need to play around with depending on the atty and coils you are running. Final verdict, damn nice. I love a good litchi juice and this one delivered everything that Red Pill failed to do.

2) PB Haze off ATF (https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/112431#pb_haze_by_nastynate): I added 0.3 Super Sweet to this one right off the bat to see if my wife will like it. Running this one in an Intake single with a Coilology Framed Staple at 0.34 and 40W. The first tank was REALLY weird, lots of in your face peanut (I even got the flavour of the peanut skins you get with roasted skin-on peanuts), but not much ice cream. To be honest the taste had a "chalky" or dry finish to it. It grew on me and maybe the cotton settled, but 20mls in and I really like it, the peanut skin angle is gone and I just get a really full peanut butter, creamy, custardy vape. If you are tired of all the Vanilla, strawberry, butterscotch etc custards, give this one a go.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SeekerZA (9/5/20)

Some good suggestions back here. Thanks! Wanted to try something different. Ended up mixing the following:

Bliss : A rich, sticky & creamy caramel tobacco.

Zoo "You Biscuit" ( Only old recipe i made previously of the lot )

Mayan Milk - chocolate milk

Goofy's Juice - Semi-tobacco (RY4 styled) with peanut butter and hazelnut cream.

Butterscotch Reserve - A creamy butterscotch RY4 inspired by the deliciousness of Glas Basix "Butterscotch Reserve."

S&M - A deeply delicious strawberry milk

A first for me, having to steep for 20 days ( Goofy Juice ). All my mixes have been around the 3 - 7 days steep time , max.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (9/5/20)

SeekerZA said:


> Some good suggestions back here. Thanks! Wanted to try something different. Ended up mixing the following:
> 
> Bliss : A rich, sticky & creamy caramel tobacco.
> 
> ...



Mayan Milk and Butterscotch Reserve are winners. Please let me know how Bliss turns out, was looking at that myself the other day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/5/20)

The vaping gods have provided blessings... found a bottle of nic in my beer fridge 

mixed some cardinal and ruthless swamp thing one shots ... and 10 liters pineapple beer on the go as well

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85 (10/5/20)

Mixed up some more Mayan Milk last night, as well as a Drip Hacks Butterboy One Shot and 60ml of Abuela (cigar with vanilla and mango) by FEAR.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (10/5/20)

Mixed up some ADV’s that I’ve been missing greatly while trying to thin out the testers I did so they don’t go to waste, should be ready just as the other stuff finishes:
Soho
Cardinal
Goofy’s juice, first real mix but it moved right up the list, now for that 30 day wait
Red Pill one shot, it’s been a while! 
Lemon Meringue, all @Christos fault, now I’m hooked on the flavour
Doing some more today, as winter is coming more bakery and puddings joining, and all at 60/40 for good wicking in colder temps.
Coffee cake
Custard now, first try 
3 One shots from All day Vapes to see if they scratch a itch I’ve got
See if I see something else I want to try
And 2 or 3 “care packages” that will fall of my cars roof while shopping tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## RichJB (10/5/20)

I've just been throwing recipes together using some of my older and less-used concentrates, in an effort to get at least some value from them before they waste away. I haven't hit a winner yet but nothing has been awful either, I've happily vaped everything I've mixed. I adopt the Wayne reaction of "This isn't bad, it needs some work but it's 90% there". Except, in my case, it's about 72% there. But hey, I have juice during lockdown. So I count my blessings.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## CJB85 (10/5/20)

RichJB said:


> I've just been throwing recipes together using some of my older and less-used concentrates, in an effort to get at least some value from them before they waste away. I haven't hit a winner yet but nothing has been awful either, I've happily vaped everything I've mixed. I adopt the Wayne reaction of "This isn't bad, it needs some work but it's 90% there". Except, in my case, it's about 72% there. But hey, I have juice during lockdown. So I count my blessings.



I wish I had the confidence of just throwing stuff together. I think once I have some adv staples locked down I will start playing. I think the random mixes teach you what effect different flavours have on each other, so makes for some valuable experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (10/5/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Mixed up some ADV’s that I’ve been missing greatly while trying to thin out the testers I did so they don’t go to waste, should be ready just as the other stuff finishes:
> Soho
> Cardinal
> Goofy’s juice, first real mix but it moved right up the list, now for that 30 day wait
> ...


It was @GSM500 who introduced me to it and I can’t get enough  
So a big thank you to the pied piper for always being willing to assist.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (10/5/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Mixed up some ADV’s that I’ve been missing greatly while trying to thin out the testers I did so they don’t go to waste, should be ready just as the other stuff finishes:
> Soho
> Cardinal
> Goofy’s juice, first real mix but it moved right up the list, now for that 30 day wait
> ...



Do you have links to the lemon meringue and coffee cake recipes?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/5/20)

Adephi said:


> Do you have links to the lemon meringue and coffee cake recipes?


Screenshots pm’d as I can’t remember the links.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (10/5/20)

Mixed up Stompie’s Mango Fandango today, been waiting way too long to get that done.

Also mixed up some Georgia Cardinal (FEAR)... starts as Cardinal as a base, but with Apricot and White Peach added. If this tastes as good as it smelled off the shake, it’s going to be a definite winner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (11/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> Mixed up Stompie’s Mango Fandango today, been waiting way too long to get that done.
> 
> Also mixed up some Georgia Cardinal (FEAR)... starts as Cardinal as a base, but with Apricot and White Peach added. If this tastes as good as it smelled off the shake, it’s going to be a definite winner!
> 
> ...


I’ve tried it and I really like it, may eventually replace the original in the adv section, something I thought was impossible. But then again, I adore apricot. Come to think of it, added to the list to mix in the coming week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (12/5/20)

Ok here we go for today

Frozen berries - Can't get enough had to adjust the base for the wife

Black slushi - One shot from Drip Hacks decrease the percentage now for the wait

Blood orange ice - made some adjustments hope it turns out ok

Passion pine - real good also adjust the base for the miss

Missionary - real great stuff this

Coco pineapple - 10 ml tester 

Cushman - another 240 ml mixed 2 days ago






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (12/5/20)

The vaper said:


> Ok here we go for today
> 
> Frozen berries - Can't get enough had to adjust the base for the wife
> 
> ...


Coco pineapple and Cushman are recipies or one shots ? 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (12/5/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Screenshots pm’d as I can’t remember the links.


Please send me the recipe for lemon meringue too

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (12/5/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Coco pineapple and Cushman are recipies or one shots ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


They are recipes 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tinykey (12/5/20)

Hi guys... So sumone said sumthing about lemon meringue... I would love to get this as well... And yes lockdown forced me to start diy... At this point trying very easy-to-use recipes with least ingredients... Until I made up constrate flav

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Motheo (12/5/20)

Tinykey said:


> Hi guys... So sumone said sumthing about lemon meringue... I would love to get this as well... And yes lockdown forced me to start diy... At this point trying very easy-to-use recipes with least ingredients... Until I made up constrate flav


Yeah plz plz share 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Room Fogger (12/5/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Please send me the recipe for lemon meringue too
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


@Tinykey @Motheo 

Here is a link to the one recipy that is currently on the atf site
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/12504#dinner_lady_a_lemon_tart_remix_by_dazcole
I have a v2 that I mix but can’t remember where I got it from, so see screenshot

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Motheo (12/5/20)

Room Fogger said:


> @Tinykey @Motheo
> 
> Here is a link to the one recipy that is currently on the atf site
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/12504#dinner_lady_a_lemon_tart_remix_by_dazcole
> ...


Thank you!!!  

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tinykey (12/5/20)

Room Fogger said:


> @Tinykey @Motheo
> 
> Here is a link to the one recipy that is currently on the atf site
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/12504#dinner_lady_a_lemon_tart_remix_by_dazcole
> ...


Thank you... How long steep

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn (12/5/20)

Room Fogger said:


> @Tinykey @Motheo
> 
> Here is a link to the one recipy that is currently on the atf site
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/12504#dinner_lady_a_lemon_tart_remix_by_dazcole
> ...


This one?
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/80590#lemon_tart_remixed_by_dazcole

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (13/5/20)

Tinykey said:


> Thank you... How long steep


At least 7 days, just gets better the longer, as with all juices. You can try it earlier, but can’t guarantee that it would have reached its potential.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (13/5/20)

acorn said:


> This one?
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/80590#lemon_tart_remixed_by_dazcole
> 
> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk


That’s the one I’ve been mixing, was looking for v 2 that’s why I could not find it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spyker41771 (13/5/20)

Blue razz slush from Cloud Burst, thanks @Vape Hyper for the one shots . But this was the last of my nic and only one strip bacon left, can survive for more or less two weeks more then that i am screwed .

https://vapehyper.co.za/collections/one-shots/products/cloud-burst-one-shot-blue-raz-slush

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Motheo (13/5/20)

Spyker41771 said:


> Blue razz slush from Cloud Burst, thanks @Vape Hyper for the one shots . But this was the last of my nic and only one strip bacon left, can survive for more or less two weeks more then that i am screwed .
> 
> https://vapehyper.co.za/collections/one-shots/products/cloud-burst-one-shot-blue-raz-slush
> 
> View attachment 196003


 I would trade you cotton for some mesh coils if I could. Down to my last one

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (13/5/20)

Spyker41771 said:


> Blue razz slush from Cloud Burst, thanks @Vape Hyper for the one shots . But this was the last of my nic and only one strip bacon left, can survive for more or less two weeks more then that i am screwed .
> 
> https://vapehyper.co.za/collections/one-shots/products/cloud-burst-one-shot-blue-raz-slush
> 
> View attachment 196003


You can order all the cotton you want from Vaperite, as long as you buy a CBD liquid along with it, if I am not mistaken?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyker41771 (13/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> You can order all the cotton you want from Vaperite, as long as you buy a CBD liquid along with it, if I am not mistaken?


Maybe, thing is i dont like cbd at all, will rather hit the real deal  and R300 bit heavy to spend just to buy cotton for R100, but thanks for the suggesting  and bought some dis-chem organic cotton pads if it comes to that ... Vape Hyper told me they not allowed to sell cotton, so not sure seems depend on where you buy. I am just hoping lvl 3 will come in the next week or 2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (14/5/20)

Paul33 said:


> DIYFS holy grail Ry4 @ 10%
> 
> let’s see after 2 weeks


This turned out really yum. Been vaping it for a few days now and it hasn’t disappointed at all.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/5/20)

I have been slack in posting here...sorry...
Here are some of the best of the best mixes which I have enjoyed over the last couple of months:

Granate - A simple & delicious pomegranate and berry coco cream.
10-Loop - a complex Fruit Loops in Milk by Wayne
The Vanilla Almond Milk - a stunner by Zugmaschine
TOC'S Fluffy White Clouds - rich, creamy, marshmallow
CARASMACK (3-2-1) - LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!!!
3, 2, 1 Caramel Cheesecake - just love the simplicity of this...my ADV
Forest Freaks - a forest fruit blend with a touch of cream...
Dulce De Leche Done Right! - enough said....
SomeSortof Nasty Cush Man Mango - THE best mango vape I have had to date...
Blueberry Milk - contender for recipe of the year...simple stunner at just over 3% flavour %

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (14/5/20)

The vaper said:


> They are recipes
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


please share the recipe, I would definitely would want to try these out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (14/5/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> please share the recipe, I would definitely would want to try these out


Passion Pine is the work of @Rey_Rey i've just lowered the coconut exstra a bit more in my mix but this is the original recipe








Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (14/5/20)

The vaper said:


> Passion Pine is the work of @Rey_Rey i've just lowered the coconut exstra a bit more in my mix but this is the original recipe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know I am being lazy, but please can you tell me the best place to order all the ingredients together ? or do I have to do it piece meal


----------



## Mollie (14/5/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I know I am being lazy, but please can you tell me the best place to order all the ingredients together ? or do I have to do it piece meal


You can order from Flavor World just check if they got stock 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mollie (14/5/20)

On the the Malaysian double mango you can also just order double mango(CBE)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rey_Rey (14/5/20)

The vaper said:


> Passion Pine is the work of @Rey_Rey i've just lowered the coconut exstra a bit more in my mix but this is the original recipe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credit to the guys @ Blck vapour for this.
I need to try it without the coconut as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedy_11 (15/5/20)

Question?

what bottles do you guys store your nic in? and do you store them in the fridge or freezer?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (15/5/20)

Speedy_11 said:


> Question?
> 
> what bottles do you guys store your nic in? and do you store them in the fridge or freezer?


I use glass bottles and yes i store mine in the fridge

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Speedy_11 (15/5/20)

The vaper said:


> I use glass bottles and yes i store mine in the fridge
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Thanks,and is it the glass bottles with the pipets inside or what top,im not a fan of what i have and saw online that some guys use plastic when they decant,i just wanted to know what plastics they decanting to?


----------



## Mollie (15/5/20)

Speedy_11 said:


> Thanks,and is it the glass bottles with the pipets inside or what top,im not a fan of what i have and saw online that some guys use plastic when they decant,i just wanted to know what plastics they decanting to?


You can use the bottles with dripper pipets as long as no air is coming in
I'm using my old glass bottled e juice to store my nic






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/5/20)

I store spare nic (when I have some) in the bottle it came, they seal well, and a plastic bottle for what I use to mix. A piece of cling wrap under the cap prevents air contamination as much as possible

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Speedy_11 (15/5/20)

The vaper said:


> You can use the bottles with dripper pipets as long as no air is coming in
> I'm using my old glass bottled e juice to store my nic
> 
> 
> ...


Yip i even bought three of them to ensure i can cover up my 100ml when I buy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (15/5/20)

This stuff is MAGIC...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Speedy_11 (16/5/20)

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/76822 
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/78780
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/8789
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/138541
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/129931
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/32469
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/177209 

all 30 mls

my own mango ice 60 ml,not perfected yet lol been working on this for over a year 
and my own mango fusion 100ml


my nic level is below 40 mls now getting tough hope this juice lasts me 

was tough to get my hand on that fizzy sherbit for the jelly bomb and its like r50 a 10 ml lol don't let me talk about the milk % honey lol this my fist step to the desert realm so i spent big this week getting dessert flavors


Thank to the local guys @Rude Rudi , @deetzz, and @thefogvlog

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (16/5/20)

Speedy_11 said:


> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/76822
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/78780
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/8789
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/138541
> ...



I really liked the Boss Reserve Clone, my wife has crashed through more than 500ml of Mayan Milk already.
I was incredibly disappointed with the Mother of God’s Milk, but no Strawberry vape has rocked my boat yet... so it’s probably me and not the liquid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tinykey (16/5/20)

Oky guys need to find out what tabaco is better


----------



## Room Fogger (16/5/20)

Tinykey said:


> Oky guys need to find out what tabaco is better


It’s all going to depend on what you are expecting for a tobacco. 

I have Soho which is a single concentrate mix @10%, nutty flavour and I love it as a adv. Next is Cardinal which is a more complex tobacco but still subtle enough for adv, and then you get into the flavored tobaccos , peach, custard, cookie, pistachio, peanut butter, apricot alla Georgia Cardinal, mint, vanilla, more pipe like, dry, more ashy, etc

You will have to decide subtle or more in your face first, NET, added flavor profile or not, and then look at recipes that may satisfy your needs. Have a look in the diy section on the site under tobacco recipes, will give you an idea of what can be done, and with which concentrate. It’s going to be a journey of note.

Some of the tobacco Guru’s may be able to advise some more, @Andre @GSM500 @Rude Rudi @method1 , I know I’m missing some but these I know and like their recipes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (16/5/20)

Room Fogger said:


> It’s all going to depend on what you are expecting for a tobacco.
> 
> I have Soho which is a single concentrate mix @10%, nutty flavour and I love it as a adv. Next is Cardinal which is a more complex tobacco but still subtle enough for adv, and then you get into the flavored tobaccos , peach, custard, cookie, pistachio, peanut butter, apricot alla Georgia Cardinal, mint, vanilla, more pipe like, dry, more ashy, etc
> 
> ...



Fogger nailed it, then add if you want an MTL or DL tobacco. 
I haven’t got much experience, but I like tobaccos and have tried a few. So here is my personal experience, anything with RY4 will lean sweeter and be easier as an adv (especially in DL). Something like Georgia Cardinal distracts even further from the tobacco profile, as the peach and apricot is VERY present. 
Whatever someone has as their favourite may be terrible to the next guy. My suggestion is start somewhere and keep a scorecard of how good/bad a recipe was. Patterns will form at some point and the journey will get a little easier. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (16/5/20)

@volcom27101982

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (18/5/20)

Busy weekend...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Slick (24/5/20)

Just a few 1shots and single flavour juices to keep me going for a while

@CJB85 thanks to you mentioning the Boss Reserve Clone I decided to mix all these up 1time,otherwise I would not have been in the mood at all

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## CJB85 (24/5/20)

Slick said:


> Just a few 1shots and single flavour juices to keep me going for a while
> 
> @CJB85 thanks to you mentioning the Boss Reserve Clone I decided to mix all these up 1time,otherwise I would not have been in the mood at all
> 
> View attachment 196698



Nice batch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (24/5/20)

Started vaping the Abuela and Mango Fandango yesterday...
The Abuela is a very nice tobacco, but the vanilla and mango are VERY subtle. It could be that the Intake RTA isn’t doing it justice, so would love to taste it in a proper RDA.
The Mango Fandango (thanks Stompie) is a winner. Hands down the best mango I have ever tasted (commercial ones included). Sweet, sticky, juicy mango on the inhale and on the exhale you get that authentic “green” mango flavour that you get close to the skin. Anyone still spending big bucks on malaysian mango liquids should hop on this one, like YESTERDAY.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jase (29/5/20)

This is what I am left with choice wise... That bottle to the bottom left has left me a sad panda. Berry ice I think today.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (29/5/20)

*Pink Starwburst *By AnarchyRains

Check that stirrer bar going , wow this smells like heaven

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (29/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> *Pink Starwburst *By AnarchyRains
> 
> Check that stirrer bar going , wow this smells like heaven
> View attachment 197077



is there gold, I mean nic in there ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/5/20)

vicTor said:


> is there gold, I mean nic in there ?


Yes Sir , a whole 6% - my nic stock is not depleted yet , bought 2 100ml mid Feb and 1 is nearly finished ,enough for another say 80 ml juice .
So not yet in kak straat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Safz_b (29/5/20)

Mixed up some oneshots last night its been a while since I've last mixed some juice good thing I still have a stash of nic 
Hopefully this wil last a while

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (29/5/20)

Safz_b said:


> Mixed up some oneshots last night its been a while since I've last mixed some juice good thing I still have a stash of nic
> Hopefully this wil last a while
> 
> View attachment 197127



trend setter with that sock on your mod, nice one

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (31/5/20)

I tried this for my squonk and Recurve dual.

Turned out far better than I expected. Really nice lime flavour on the inhale and the creamy banana custard on the way out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (19/6/20)

So not something I mixed today, but started vaping some previous mixes yesterday.

Canoli B One clone (as was tested on the DIYorDIE channel)
Cinnamon Danish Swirl CAP 0.6%
Cream Cheese Icing LA 0.25%
Cream Fresh FA 1%
Funnel Cake CAP 0.5%
New York Cheesecake CAP 3%
Pie Crust TFA 0.25%
Shisha Vanilla INW 0.5%
Sugar Cookie CAP 3%
Vanilla Custard CAP 3.5%
Vienna Cream FA 2.5%
Super Sweet CAP 0.8%
Flavoring Total: 15.9%
Mix at 70vg/30pg

I tried this for the first time last night and it is GOOOOD. I am usually not a fan of bakery vapes at all, but this one strikes a very nice balance between a thick, creamy (imagine that thick, sticky custard you find in bienenstich) vape and a supporting biscuit that holds its own in the mix. The combination of the cinnamon and the cream cheese icing (I assume it is these two) give the slightest citrus feel to the cream, but in a way that won't bother people who are not fond of citrus vapes. I keep coming back to bienenstich, because some of them also have that slight citrus brightness, without any of the tartness that usually comes with citrus. If you have the concentrates, absolutely give this one a mix.

Dinner Lady Lemon tart remix (https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/12504#dinner_lady_a_lemon_tart_remix_by_dazcole)
This seems to be a super popular recipe everywhere and I am glad to say that it was (personal opinion) waaaaay better than any of the God/Dragon/Mother Milk variants that many people rave about. The recipe is for a lemon tart, someone on the forum here even mentioned lemon meringue pie (my mom has a store that sells what is probably the very best Lemon Meringue on the planet, so I had to jump in and test this one). I do not get lemon meringue pie from this liquid (Venna RDA with a Framed staple at 35W) at all, but I get 100% Bakers Lemon Cream biscuits... Maybe more lemon, someone else mentioned a biscuit with one half removed, so maybe this is more accurate in this case as well. I love those biscuits, so the liquid is an instant winner for me. My wife isn't fond of citrus and HATES the lemon cream biscuits, she took one drag of this and nearly hit me with the mod (for not warning her). The recipe is good, but as with so many "good recipes", it will only be good if it suits what you like in terms of tastes and flavours.

NCV Milked Strawberry (One Shot)
ATTENTION ALL STRAWBERRY BLIND VAPERS!!!!
I struggle to taste strawberry liquids, that is perhaps why I was so disappointed in all the God/Mother/Dragon/Mustard Milk recipes. If you are like me and have to look REALLY hard for the strawberry in your juice, then here is your solution. This liquid is so in your face, flat out sweet Strawberry Nesquik that your neighbours will be able to find the strawberry in the liquid you are vaping on your couch. It is so intense that I dont even think it can be an ADV (my wife made it through half a 4ml tank and gave up), like a naughty kid who added an extra heaped teaspoon to the recommended Nesquik mix. It is VERY sweet, but in a pleasant way. Even if this is not an ADV, I think I will really enjoy the occasional tank full as a sweet treat.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lightbringer (22/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> Busy weekend...
> 
> View attachment 196332


Silly question, but how do you find getting stickers like that off the bottles? I like to reuse bottles when possible, but don't want to scrape off stickers, as it's a pita.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (23/6/20)

Lightbringer said:


> Silly question, but how do you find getting stickers like that off the bottles? I like to reuse bottles when possible, but don't want to scrape off stickers, as it's a pita.


I usually just stick a new one over the top! They rarely last more than two goes anyway.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## LeislB (23/6/20)

Lightbringer said:


> Silly question, but how do you find getting stickers like that off the bottles? I like to reuse bottles when possible, but don't want to scrape off stickers, as it's a pita.


Dampen with warm water and pull off as much as you can and then wipe with a cloth with terpentine on it. Works like a bomb. Just have to wash properly afterwards.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (23/6/20)

Lightbringer said:


> Silly question, but how do you find getting stickers like that off the bottles? I like to reuse bottles when possible, but don't want to scrape off stickers, as it's a pita.



Soak in water to soften, then spray a bit of furniture polish on and use a kitchen sponge. Rinse the bottle properly afterwards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Acidkill (25/6/20)

Pango oneshot by @Rude Rudi I mixed last week, very nice indeed

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (3/7/20)

720ml of pure NDZ defiance...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## LeislB (3/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> 720ml of pure NDZ defiance...
> View attachment 200118


What's M-Milk?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (3/7/20)

LeislB said:


> What's M-Milk?





LeislB said:


> What's M-Milk?


https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/129931#mayan_milk_by_folkart

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## takatatak (3/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> 720ml of pure NDZ defiance...
> View attachment 200118


Like chocolate much?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (3/7/20)

takatatak said:


> Like chocolate much?


Not me, my wife!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (3/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/129931#mayan_milk_by_folkart


Damn, need more flavours. This happens every time! Sigh. Thanks for the recipe!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (3/7/20)

LeislB said:


> Damn, need more flavours. This happens every time! Sigh. Thanks for the recipe!


Get the chocolate NCV Milked One Shot, it is similar, just less “rich”. It will give you a good idea if you like the profile. It is a sweet, almost syrupy chocolate milk... I can almost describe it like making chocolate milk from a thick chocolate sauce made for ice cream, rather than Nesquik.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wimmas (4/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> 720ml of pure NDZ defiance...
> View attachment 200118


Also made my first ever batch of it 2 days ago.... Made 200ml. Smells very nice, hopefully is tastes great too!

Seems quite dark and possibly a coil killer?

How's it compare with Golden Ticket? 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (4/7/20)

Wimmas said:


> Also made my first ever batch of it 2 days ago.... Made 200ml. Smells very nice, hopefully is tastes great too!
> 
> Seems quite dark and possibly a coil killer?
> 
> ...


It’s relatively heavy on cotton, but not ridiculously so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marcelle Brand (17/7/20)

Back down the rabbit hole I go…have not done any diy for quite sometime and decided to give it another shot today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (17/7/20)

Marcelle Brand said:


> View attachment 201562
> Back down the rabbit hole I go…have not done any diy for quite sometime and decided to give it another shot today.


Pecan Custard looks interesting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## GerrieP (18/7/20)

Some samples to try and the old faithfull @ Red Pill.
Strawberry, Watermelon, Ice, Forrest Mix, Lychee......

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## LeislB (18/7/20)

Trying my hand at a berry mojito, steeping, I can't wait to try it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (18/7/20)

About 4 different Gummy Bear base mixes. Let you guys know which one comes out best

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cornelius (18/7/20)

Managed to mix a little today.




Have just enough Nic left to sustain the fresh Red pill flow

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (18/7/20)

Cornelius said:


> Managed to mix a little today.
> 
> View attachment 201708
> 
> ...


Looking lekker!!

what have you got going on there? I’m on the hunt for some new juices.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cornelius (19/7/20)

Paul33 said:


> Looking lekker!!
> 
> what have you got going on there? I’m on the hunt for some new juices.



I am not going to link the recipes as they are old favorites. The Nicotine challenge does not allow for any new ones to be tried. Also need some concentrates to mix all the latest ones @Rude Rudi posted. 

Cardinal 200ml - ADV
Golden custard one shot 200ml - ADV 
Goofy juice 200ml - ADV 
Butter boy 1 shot. I think @StompieZA suggested this 
Choffee 100ml - I think is your recipe Paul 
Cappuccino Custard 100ml - Can't remember who's recipe this is 
Hardwick's Jelly Dots 100ml - Extremly nice 
Hardwick's Peach tart 100ml -
NCV Milked Strawberry 100ml - This one is a firm favorite 
Coffee Mill Roasted Latte 1shot 100ml - To try 
Custard King 100ml - Instead of Pauls RY4, alternate these 2 

Wanted to mix 200ml Morning Glory but out of some Concentrates

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/7/20)

Cornelius said:


> I am not going to link the recipes as they are old favorites. The Nicotine challenge does not allow for any new ones to be tried. Also need some concentrates to mix all the latest ones @Rude Rudi posted.
> 
> Cardinal 200ml - ADV
> Golden custard one shot 200ml - ADV
> ...


Indeed choffee is mine 

Paul’s Ry4 as well 

that butter boy caught my eye, I’ll go look for that one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (19/7/20)

Cornelius said:


> I am not going to link the recipes as they are old favorites. The Nicotine challenge does not allow for any new ones to be tried. Also need some concentrates to mix all the latest ones @Rude Rudi posted.
> 
> Cardinal 200ml - ADV
> Golden custard one shot 200ml - ADV
> ...


Custard king sounds interesting. I like me some custards.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (19/7/20)

Cornelius said:


> I am not going to link the recipes as they are old favorites. The Nicotine challenge does not allow for any new ones to be tried. Also need some concentrates to mix all the latest ones @Rude Rudi posted.
> 
> Cardinal 200ml - ADV
> Golden custard one shot 200ml - ADV
> ...


The Roasted Caramel Latte is great, was the very first DIY I ever mixed.
I found the Butterboy disappointing, especially after @StompieZA ’s review. Just goes to show how subjective e-liquid is. If you can still find some, I also mixed Drip Hacks’ Honeycomb Latte and that was pretty damn epic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stew (19/7/20)

Lightbringer said:


> Silly question, but how do you find getting stickers like that off the bottles? I like to reuse bottles when possible, but don't want to scrape off stickers, as
> I find three things work, water for some, Benzene for others (Carcinogenic) and Methelated Spirits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/7/20)

Try nail polish remover 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (20/7/20)

Or stick over  most of the time if you're really really careful out getting the corner off with the label and the glue if you peel it off really slowly you can just take it off. I use handy Andy and an old face cloth for glue residue

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (20/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> The Roasted Caramel Latte is great, was the very first DIY I ever mixed.
> I found the Butterboy disappointing, especially after @StompieZA ’s review. Just goes to show how subjective e-liquid is. If you can still find some, I also mixed Drip Hacks’ Honeycomb Latte and that was pretty damn epic.



Yeah this is very true, did you steep it for 6 weeks?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius (20/7/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Or stick over  most of the time if you're really really careful out getting the corner off with the label and the glue if you peel it off really slowly you can just take it off. I use handy Andy and an old face cloth for glue residue


This is basically what I do as well. I did throw 4 bottles away which I could not get clean. 

The stickers are from a Brother machine using M-Tapes. These are not too expensive

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rey_Rey (20/7/20)

Guys, get some Genkem Contact Adhesive remover.
You use a little bit on a cloth and it works like a charm.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Mollie (20/7/20)

For me peel of the label close the bottle and use kitchen towels with some acetone or benzine make sure your top cap is on you don't want any fumes coming inside the bottle

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (20/7/20)

StompieZA said:


> Yeah this is very true, did you steep it for 6 weeks?


Yeah, both the Butterboy and Honeycomb Latte steeped the full 42 days (actually went 50 before we got around to test them). It is not that the Butterboy is bad, not at all, I just prefer many other juices to it. It is definitely rich, but I expected it to be sweeter?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/7/20)

Rey_Rey said:


> Guys, get some Genkem Contact Adhesive remover.
> You use a little bit on a cloth and it works like a charm.



I would seem that this could be a perfect product for removing labels on juice bottles. Genkem does issue a hazardous product warning and should be used with care. One other issue is that they seem to only sell 500ml bottles. I doubt that I could use 100ml in my lifetime.

*Genkem Contact Adhesive Cleaner*
*Description*
A unique, solvent-based liquid specially designed to remove residue from solvent adhesives, and is able to tackle wet or dry adhesives. Genkem Contact Adhesive Cleaner can also be used for cleaning substrates prior to bonding, in particular rubber, metals and many other impervious surfaces. It can also be used to dilute the spread rate of Genkem Contact Adhesive as well as for priming very porous surfaces.

*SUITABLE FOR USE ON:*
• Removing old adhesive from small areas
• Removing grease, wax and similar stains
• Cleaning spills or excessive Genkem Contact Adhesive squeeze out, without affecting the glue line

*HEALTH & SAFETY*
• *Caution: This product contains ingredients that are hazardous*.
• In case of accidental contact with eyes or skin, wash the affected area with plenty water and seek medical advice.
• This product is harmful if swallowed. Do not induce vomiting, call your local poison or doctor.








Thanks for letting us know about this product @Rey_Rey

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (20/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> Yeah, both the Butterboy and Honeycomb Latte steeped the full 42 days (actually went 50 before we got around to test them). It is not that the Butterboy is bad, not at all, I just prefer many other juices to it. It is definitely rich, but I expected it to be sweeter?



True, Its a good custard and i like it but i have had better custards. But yeah taste differs alot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (20/7/20)

StompieZA said:


> True, Its a good custard and i like it but i have had better custards. But yeah taste differs alot.


I agree, the custard part is good, but I expected the butterscotch to be a little more forward in the profile. That being said, am I correct when saying that in all recipes, butterscotch seems to be less sweet and more subtle than toffees, for instance?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (20/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> I agree, the custard part is good, but I expected the butterscotch to be a little more forward in the profile. That being said, am I correct when saying that in all recipes, butterscotch seems to be less sweet and more subtle than toffees, for instance?



Yeah, Its not that sweet in this profile but Butterscotch Ripple for instance which is very similar to the one in Good boy is sweeter but also not sweet as Caramel FA or English Toffee ect.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (20/7/20)

StompieZA said:


> Yeah, Its not that sweet in this profile but Butterscotch Ripple for instance which is very similar to the one in Good boy is sweeter but also not sweet as Caramel FA or English Toffee ect.


Speaking of custards, did you ever post a recipe for last year's DIY competition Mango Custard that you did?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (20/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> Speaking of custards, did you ever post a recipe for last year's DIY competition Mango Custard that you did?



I think i did post it on the DIY contest thread cause a couple of people were asking for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (20/7/20)

StompieZA said:


> I think i did post it on the DIY contest thread cause a couple of people were asking for it.


Awesome, just found it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/7/20)

Furniture polish also works well to remove the goo. Just a little spray on the gooey area - let it sit for 30 seconds and wash off


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Drikusw (23/7/20)

At first off the shake I was a little disappointed but now after a week steep I cannot be happier 
Note I did add 0.3 Cap Sweet Guava as well

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85 (24/7/20)

I got so mad at Cyril for closing the schools, that I went a bit mix crazy...






Heizen Blezzard - Drip Hacks one shot
Winter Cherry - Drip Hacks one shot
NCV Milked Banana one shot
Black Slush - Drip Hacks one shot
Cryo Mango - Drip Hacks one shot
10 Loop - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/191599#10_loop_by_enyawreklaw
TOC's Forgive me I have Sinned - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/197074#toc_s_forgive_me_i_have_sinned_by_tocmichellehughes
Cereal Milk Frozen Custard - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/164985#cereal_milk_frozen_custard_by_vensyboy
Stoned Alone - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/194882#stoned_alone_by_id10_t
Mango Cinnamon Ice Cream - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/127214#mango_cinnamon_ice_cream_by_freshepies
The Count - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/77013#the_count_by_coop34
Honeycomb Custard & Cookies - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/129958#honeycomb_custard_and_cookies_by_wildgypsy
Salted Caramel Pecan Ice cream- added 2% VT Salted Caramel, 1% FW Butter Pecan and 0.5% FW Butterscotch Ripple to https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/143364#the_trinity_vanilla_ice_cream_by_eyemakepizza

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12 | Funny 3


----------



## takatatak (30/7/20)

Some juice for the family, my half brother & his wife...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Mollie (3/8/20)

Just a quick fresh one shot mixes, supplies is running low





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (6/8/20)

Looking for some new custard recipes to try so please help a fellow out and post your favourites please please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (6/8/20)

Paul33 said:


> Looking for some new custard recipes to try so please help a fellow out and post your favourites please please



Been enjoying 27 Custard lately.

And Cardinal with the new formulation of HHG RY4 is much more custard heavy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (6/8/20)

Paul33 said:


> Looking for some new custard recipes to try so please help a fellow out and post your favourites please please


@Rude Rudi ’s Cartoffee is pretty good. I add some marshmallow to make it a little “softer”.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## CJB85 (7/8/20)

Some more lock down defiance...
600ml of Mayan Milk for my wife.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## NecroticAngel (7/8/20)

What is mayan milk?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (7/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> What is mayan milk?


https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/129931#mayan_milk_by_folkart

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/8/20)

Found this last nightanight gave it a mix, without the coconut. Looks yum.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (8/8/20)

Thinking of making something with passionfruit and lime.... Working. On it

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Thinking of making something with passionfruit and lime.... Working. On it


You put the lime in the passion fruit and vape it all up. You put the lime in the passion fruit and vape it all up....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## NecroticAngel (8/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> You put the lime in the passion fruit and vape it all up. You put the lime in the passion fruit and vape it all up....


I totally hear that to the shake it all about song

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NecroticAngel (8/8/20)

Giving me an excuse to use some of the cactus. Don't use it much as it's so damn strong. Should suit this though

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (8/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Thinking of making something with passionfruit and lime.... Working. On it


Recently made this and vaping it now, pretty good.
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/194882#stoned_alone_by_id10_t

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (8/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> Recently made this and vaping it now, pretty good.
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/194882#stoned_alone_by_id10_t
> View attachment 203582


Looks lekker but not in my concentrates range

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (8/8/20)

I love passion fruit but haven't had much success with it yet so I'll be watching in anticipation @NecroticAngel! Also, most citrusy flavours taste so strong, like the white pith. Clyrolinx naartjie is very nice though, good, clean naartjie!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (8/8/20)

I know off the SNV this is just going to taste like the cactus always does hehe, so Ill come back to you in a few days @LeislB unfortunately my passion fruit is nto a common one, its RF 100% VG I should get a few more as I love passion fruit too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (8/8/20)

LeislB said:


> I love passion fruit but haven't had much success with it yet so I'll be watching in anticipation @NecroticAngel! Also, most citrusy flavours taste so strong, like the white pith. Clyrolinx naartjie is very nice though, good, clean naartjie!


https://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavor/282945 That one is excellent, I use it in small amounts as its strong but its really gorgeous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (8/8/20)

Needs about a week steep I would say because of the high vg, but satisfies my craving for passion fruit off the snv today

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (8/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> View attachment 203606
> 
> Needs about a week steep I would say because of the high vg, but satisfies my craving for passion fruit off the snv today


Which Passion fruit do you use for this? Putting it into ELR right now! I don't have TPA lemon lime so will have to use CAP (rule 1!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/8/20)

Oh and playing with another Ry4 but this time with custard as the back up flavour. 

Scientific smell test seems promising but will taste test in a few weeks.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (8/8/20)

Cornelius said:


> I am not going to link the recipes as they are old favorites. The Nicotine challenge does not allow for any new ones to be tried. Also need some concentrates to mix all the latest ones @Rude Rudi posted.
> 
> Cardinal 200ml - ADV
> Golden custard one shot 200ml - ADV
> ...


... that Morning Glory is brilliant!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (8/8/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I would seem that this could be a perfect product for removing labels on juice bottles. Genkem does issue a hazardous product warning and should be used with care. One other issue is that they seem to only sell 500ml bottles. I doubt that I could use 100ml in my lifetime.
> 
> *Genkem Contact Adhesive Cleaner*
> *Description*
> ...



I use cooking or olive oil and saturate the label. Then later just remove and wipe with a oil dabbed rag and then a clean one. Better than using solvents although it takes a little time. (For me at least)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (8/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> You put the lime in the passion fruit and vape it all up. You put the lime in the passion fruit and vape it all up....





Meringue is spelt that way in DIY.
Work in progress. Don't have a recipe for it...yet!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyker41771 (12/8/20)

Got some one shots today :

Drip Hacks Blue Slush ( very nice ) just shake and vape and turned out very nice, will let it steep for a week now.



Air Factory Kookie Krunch ( will wait for one week to steep before i try )



Last Humble Juice Hop Scotch ( will wait one week before try ) Hope this is better than drip hacks butterboy, really didn't like butterboy and steeped for 6++ weeks ..

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ShortCutNinja (13/8/20)

Couldn't find a straight vanilla custard so I mixed my own.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (13/8/20)

Mixed up 2 different blends of strawberry bubblegum. Steep gonna be looonnnng

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SJY124 (13/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Mixed up 2 different blends of strawberry bubblegum. Steep gonna be looonnnng


@NecroticAngel Hmm. With cotton candy? LOL. Or is that "Candyfloss"?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (13/8/20)

SJY124 said:


> @NecroticAngel Hmm. With cotton candy? LOL


Yep the one has cotton candy in  the other enough sweetener to make you diabetic

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/8/20)

ShortCutNinja said:


> Couldn't find a straight vanilla custard so I mixed my own.
> 
> View attachment 204152



Wayne's Custard (DIYorDie)

*Brand* *Flavoring* *%*
CAP Vanilla Custard v1 8%
TFA Sweet Cream 1%
FW Yellow Cake 2%
INW Shisha Vanilla 1.75%
FLV Popcorn 0.75%
CAP Super Sweet 0.5%
*MIX AT* *70VG * *30PG 
STEEP * *LONG * *2 Weeks Min. *

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ShortCutNinja (13/8/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Wayne's Custard (DIYorDie)
> 
> *Brand* *Flavoring* *%*
> CAP Vanilla Custard v1 8%
> ...



FA Custard Premium 3%
CAP Sweet Cream 2%
FW Yellow Cake 2%
INW Custard 2%
TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust 1%
CAP Super Sweet 0.5%

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## LeislB (13/8/20)

ShortCutNinja said:


> FA Custard Premium 3%
> CAP Sweet Cream 2%
> FW Yellow Cake 2%
> INW Custard 2%
> ...


What do you call this one?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShortCutNinja (13/8/20)

LeislB said:


> What do you call this one?


Freakin Custard

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## LeislB (13/8/20)

ShortCutNinja said:


> Freakin Custard


Saved it as ShortcutNinja custard but will correct it now, thank you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wimmas (17/8/20)

During lockdown someone who quit vaping gave me their leftover NOMS X2 Cactus, Jackfruit and Mandarin juice. I was very impressed with it, tasted very nice a citrus fruity. Decided to try and clone it and my first attempt was quite successful. Not a 1:1 clone, but a very tasty recipe, so much so that I decided to share it so other fruity vape lovers can give it a go.

The only thing I am still going to change is adding some Malayasian Soda Base from Flavourworld to it on my next purchase.

The dragonfruit was just to try and get that sherbet / sour taste added and it did it quite successfully.

INW Cactus - 2%
TFA Jackfruit - 3%
FA Mandarin - 2%
TFA Dragonfruit - 2%
CAP Super Sweet - 0.5%

Total flavoring: 9.5%

Mine has been steeping 10 days, but I am sure it will be good after 3 or 4 days seeing as it is fruity flavorings.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CJB85 (17/8/20)

Technically not what I mixed today, but whipped up 9mg MTL versions of these on Friday, 60ml each:

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/47894#abuela_by_fear - Cigar with Mango

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/70669#bounty_abuela_de_coco_by_herrhut - same cigar base as above, but with thick, heavy coconut.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER (20/8/20)

Super taster or non taster or normal dont know where i fall in but will try this some time. Think this could help me, maybe to see must i use more flavoring or less flavoring. So when i do try mixing again i can know where i fit in cause my taste buds are a bit wacky lol.


----------



## NecroticAngel (23/8/20)

I was given a gift of Molinberry Red Cherry, so mixed that up with a bit o this and that yesterday, OMG. Pretty much in my top 5 juices of all time and it hasn't even had time to steep!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> I was given a gift of Molinberry Red Cherry, so mixed that up with a bit o this and that yesterday, OMG. Pretty much in my top 5 juices of all time and it hasn't even had time to steep!!


What was your recipe and watts.... been looking for a good cherry @NecroticAngel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (23/8/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> What was your recipe and watts.... been looking for a good cherry @NecroticAngel


 40 watts is a sweet spot for me. You probably get more flavor at higher but this is just awesome anyway! Credit to @ivc_mixer we made the recipe together, he was also the awesome friend who gifted me with the cherry  I'll work on the recipe a bit in future but it's super yummy as it is on the first run

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (23/8/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> What was your recipe and watts.... been looking for a good cherry @NecroticAngel


PS the name is wrong of the cherry because it wasn't automatically coming up on ELR

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShortCutNinja (25/8/20)

ShortCutNinja said:


> FA Custard Premium 3%
> CAP Sweet Cream 2%
> FW Yellow Cake 2%
> INW Custard 2%
> ...


So after almost 2 weeks, this turned out fantastic.

I'll be using this as base for the following
Strawberry Ripe 5%
RY4 double 3%d
Dark bean coffee espresso 2%
Acytel Pyrazine 0.5%

I tasted tge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShortCutNinja (25/8/20)

ShortCutNinja said:


> FA Custard Premium 3%
> CAP Sweet Cream 2%
> FW Yellow Cake 2%
> INW Custard 2%
> ...


So after almost 2 weeks, this turned out fantastic.

I'll be using this as base for the following
Strawberry Ripe 5%
RY4 double 3%d
Dark bean coffee espresso 2%
Acytel Pyrazine 0.5%

I already tasted the strawberry and its fantastic off the bat. I'll let the others sit a bit. 

For the richer custard, I added 1% Sisha vanilla and 2% new york cheesecake v2 to the base to see if I can achieve that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (25/8/20)

Marathon mix session for friends and family. 

About 4 litres before you ask @vicTor

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger (25/8/20)

Paul33 said:


> Marathon mix session for friends and family.
> 
> About 4 litres before you ask @vicTor
> 
> View attachment 205587


You need a lab for that amount,  and I feel your scales pain

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (26/8/20)

Paul33 said:


> Marathon mix session for friends and family.
> 
> About 4 litres before you ask @vicTor
> 
> View attachment 205587



boom, back in action !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/8/20)

vicTor said:


> boom, back in action !

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Safz_b (8/9/20)

Mixed up some one shots most I ever did in one go

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## LeislB (9/9/20)

@Safz_b where do you buy your bottles?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (9/9/20)

Safz_b said:


> View attachment 206851
> 
> Mixed up some one shots most I ever did in one go


Is that Turk Ice Cream from Thrifty Clouds?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Safz_b (9/9/20)

LeislB said:


> @Safz_b where do you buy your bottles?



I got them from blckvapour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Safz_b (9/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> Is that Turk Ice Cream from Thrifty Clouds?



Yup it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (9/9/20)

Safz_b said:


> Yup it is


I have only tried it once (a 10ml sample that Wayne sent to me), but I really liked it. It is a good one if you like Turkish Delight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Safz_b (9/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> I have only tried it once (a 10ml sample that Wayne sent to me), but I really liked it. It is a good one if you like Turkish Delight.



That's good to hear 
I only found 1review regarding it
So lets see how we find 
Guess I'll leave it a week atleast before i try vaping it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (14/10/20)

First time i have mixed by weight so used my brother as a guinea pig and just mixed and sent these:

2 x Cherry Cola Ice
Mango Ice
Mint Menthol Ice
Banana Custard
Orange Cake
Bubblegum
Bumbleberry, Pear & Custard
Toffee Apple
Red Liquorice
Caramela




And an XROS for his wife!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (14/10/20)

Safz_b said:


> That's good to hear
> I only found 1review regarding it
> So lets see how we find
> Guess I'll leave it a week atleast before i try vaping it


What’s your verdict on the Turk Ice Cream?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (14/10/20)

Timwis said:


> First time i have mixed by weight so used my brother as a guinea pig and just mixed and sent these:
> 
> 2 x Cherry Cola Ice
> Mango Ice
> ...


I hope he’s sending a case of fine ale your way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (14/10/20)

What is bumbleberry @Timwis? That's a broad range of flavours, should keep your taste buds in their toes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (14/10/20)

LeislB said:


> What is bumbleberry @Timwis? That's a broad range of flavours, should keep your taste buds in their toes!


A blend of burble and binkle berries from the giggle bush, yes you heard that right but sometimes people make pies with random berries in it and call it Bumbleberry pie!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (15/10/20)

LeislB said:


> What is bumbleberry @Timwis? That's a broad range of flavours, should keep your taste buds in their toes!


Don't your kids watch Pocoyo?  Hera does

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (15/10/20)

Cherry n berry. Been so long I forgot why everyone likes this stuff so much  doubled down on ice and menthol as it's a super hot day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/10/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Cherry n berry. Been so long I forgot why everyone likes this stuff so much  doubled down on ice and menthol as it's a super hot day!
> View attachment 210846


What are you busy programming in the back there?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (15/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> What are you busy programming in the back there?


Recoding a broken WordPress plug-in

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Safz_b (15/10/20)

CJB85 said:


> What’s your verdict on the Turk Ice Cream?


Its nyc but not a adv

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (15/10/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Don't your kids watch Pocoyo?  Hera does


Nope, haven't even heard of it! Surprising cause they watch a bit of everything. What is cherry berry?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (16/10/20)

LeislB said:


> Nope, haven't even heard of it! Surprising cause they watch a bit of everything. What is cherry berry?


Something I came up with in the beginning of lockdown I was sneaking it to friends and family

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (21/10/20)

Blonde moment:

Is CBE double mango and CBE Malaysian double mango the same thing?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (21/10/20)

Paul33 said:


> Blonde moment:
> 
> Is CBE double mango and CBE Malaysian double mango the same thing?



Yep

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/10/20)

Adephi said:


> Yep


Shot dude.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerrieP (25/10/20)

Anyone tasted the energy drink Switch - Orange and bubble gum. Ooh that flavour combination made me want to try my 1st shot diy from ground 0. 
1. So tester 1 and 2 mixed.
2. Cherry menthol, Eucalyptus from @William vermaak(2017). Finger test tastes like a Halls/fisherman's.
3. Red Pill. My other staple juice. 
4. Brandy & coke for oral consumption only.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## THE REAPER (25/10/20)

GerrieP said:


> Anyone tasted the energy drink Switch - Orange and bubble gum. Ooh that flavour combination made me want to try my 1st shot diy from ground 0.
> 1. So tester 1 and 2 mixed.
> 2. Cherry menthol, Eucalyptus from @William vermaak(2017). Finger test tastes like a Halls/fisherman's.
> 3. Red Pill. My other staple juice.
> ...


Yes but what is the % of flavors mixed? 
4. Brandy & coke for oral consumption only.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GerrieP (25/10/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Yes but what is the % of flavors mixed?
> 4. Brandy & coke for oral consumption only.


‍‍
25 % ice( for the cool effect)
15 % brandy (atleast no surgical gloves needed)
60 % coke (flavour and enhancer). 
But locally is only called a dubbel brandewyn en coke

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## THE REAPER (25/10/20)

GerrieP said:


> ‍‍
> 25 % ice( for the cool effect)
> 15 % brandy (atleast no surgical gloves needed)
> 60 % coke (flavour and enhancer).
> But locally is only called a dubbel brandewyn en coke


That sounds like the perfect mix enjoy bud.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (28/10/20)

500ml of https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/129931#mayan_milk_by_folkart
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/129780#georgia_cardinal_by_tamvapes
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/61783#lychee_blossom_by_havohej
Litchi Bears by @Adephi 
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/129476#strawberry_lemonade_pod_nic_salt_by_nastynate
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/1...e_ice_cream_pineapple_dump_3_3_by_rockyharlow
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/105425#word_to_your_mother_low_voltage_by_bravesfan
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/35021#budderstotch_aka_burleyscotch_v2_by_fear
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/30486#here_come_the_boys_by_mlnikon
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/61633#shadow_clone_jutsu_ninja_man_clone_by_2wikky
Pop My Cherry by @Rude Rudi (added the wrong damn cherry, so will see how it turns out).
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/171846#1_2_3_mango_sprite_by_rushg93
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/66385#currantly_black_by_spacolie16
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/136775#rainforest_by_rockyharlow

And then also https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/101068#pacha_mama_remix_by_mathematical that I forgot to add to the picture.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## NecroticAngel (28/10/20)

CJB85 said:


> View attachment 212006
> 
> 
> 500ml of https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/129931#mayan_milk_by_folkart
> ...


That's a hell of a list son

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (29/10/20)

This is when you know you have a problem.


You start mixing your ADV flavor base in 500ml batches.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Gadgetboy (30/10/20)

CJB85 said:


> View attachment 212006
> 
> 
> 500ml of https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/129931#mayan_milk_by_folkart
> ...



How is that Mango Sprite? I have seen many variations of it but never tried Mango. My favorite is to substitute the Mango with some Watermelon (PUR) and add a bit of ws-23 for a nice cooling feel. (McDonalds Watermellon McFizz for those that know....)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/10/20)

Raindance said:


> This is when you know you have a problem.
> View attachment 212144
> 
> You start mixing your ADV flavor base in 500ml batches.
> ...



Ahhh, good old Pickle & Banana, sounds delicious....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (30/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Ahhh, good old Pickle & Banana, sounds delicious....


It’s an acquired taste.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CJB85 (30/10/20)

Gadgetboy said:


> How is that Mango Sprite? I have seen many variations of it but never tried Mango. My favorite is to substitute the Mango with some Watermelon (PUR) and add a bit of ws-23 for a nice cooling feel. (McDonalds Watermellon McFizz for those that know....)


I haven't vaped it yet, but the knuckle test is definitely more lemon/lime forward. I assume this is going to be a fizzy lemon/lime forward with Mango as a slight accent. I will give you an update as soon as I get around to it. One thing I have come to learn from squonking with small RDA's like the Venna, is that your juice seems to just last and last and last...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (30/10/20)

Hahaha, it lasts and lasts because there is 500ml of it!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (30/10/20)

Munro31 said:


> Hahaha, it lasts and lasts because there is 500ml of it!!!


Lol, the 500ml of Mayan milk is for my wife, what I mean is it literally takes me days to finish a 30ml bottle on the squonk setup.
I would definitely recommend a squonk mod with a small chambered single coil RDA to anyone with a tight liquid budget.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (31/10/20)

It wasn’t today but a few days ago

Mixed 4 one shots that I got ages ago and forgot about

*Rodeo* - by @method1
*Pear Losophy* - by @Vino1718
*Grape Ice* - by @Chukin'Vape
*Pango* - by @Rude Rudi

Did them all at 10mg and 40VG

Looking forward to trying them out!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Adephi (31/10/20)

Silver said:


> It wasn’t today but a few days ago
> 
> Mixed 4 one shots that I got ages ago and forgot about
> 
> ...



Don't know if you tried Rodeo before, but I suspect its right up your alley.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/10/20)

Thanks @Adephi 

I haven’t tried it before
Smells amazing
Seems like a no nonsense tobacco!
I know @Alex likes it a lot and I’ve seen a few others also liking it. 

Can’t believe I’m only getting to it now!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi (31/10/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Adephi
> 
> I haven’t tried it before
> Smells amazing
> ...



I'm not that big into tobaccos appart from RY4s. But I keep a bottle of Rodeo around for when I do feel like it. 

Can vape it after a 3 day steep but its better after a week. After a month you start getting all the hidden flavours thats mixed into it. Sometimes I et a bit of sweetness, sometimes a bit of bakery. Everytime its something else.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/10/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Adephi
> 
> I haven’t tried it before
> Smells amazing
> ...


I agree with @Adephi, you are going to definitely like Rodeo @Silver

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (31/10/20)

I won this today, very mixed reviews but I guess I'll need a squonk mod now!

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/11/20)

LeislB said:


> View attachment 212310
> 
> I won this today, very mixed reviews but I guess I'll need a squonk mod now!



If you don't want to buy one I'm sure one of us at the vape meet will lend you one to take home and try out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## LeislB (1/11/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> If you don't want to buy one I'm sure one of us at the vape meet will lend you one to take home and try out.


It's still got to get here, USPS + SAPO could mean I'll only need to borrow one next year, lol
You guys are so awesome, I so appreciate the willingness to help. I can't wait to meet you all next weekend!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (2/11/20)

Last night after some chicken and jalapeno bake I needed something sweet and cool

80/20 3mg nic
Banana TFA 4%
Meringue FA 1%
Sour TFA 2%
WS23 (20%) 1%

Made a very nice sweet and sour banana that vaped very well in the Nano Wasp. Single clapton at .3 on a mech.

Nice rich clouds, lot's of flavour

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ShowMeTwice (10/12/20)

Here is one of my recipes. Didn't mix this today. Tested it the other day after a decent steep...




Apple Danish Thingy (I'm not so creative with naming my recipes )

FA Apple Pie (more crust than apple + a bit of spice) 1%
FA Cookie (very neutral cookie flavor) 0.5%
WF Fluffy White Cake 0.75% ---> those 3 flavors = my foundation
FA Fuji (tart apple) 2.5%
FA Apple (sweet) 0.5%
FA Pear (creaminess + balance for the apples) 1.5%
SSA Apple Strudel 0.5%

It's tasty, much like my Grandmother's apple strudel. Mine is not too sweet like the actual is in real life. I don't care for real sweet juices. To make this even less sweet remove the FA Apple and lower FA Pear to between 0.5-1%.

The FA Apple Pie in my recipe has a tiny bit of spice in it but I don't taste it. There is a tiny bit of cinnamon but at 1% anything spicy is covered up by the other flavors. I don't know why Flavour Art named it 'Apple Pie' cause IMO it's more of a basic pie crust than anything else. It's pretty neutral. Perhaps at 3% the cinnamon and spice might stand out. IDK, I've never gone that high.

FA Cookie is similar in that it's super neutral. No spices. Not sweet compared to other vendors cookie flavors. In my recipe it helps to lower the overall apple flavor and add to the crust/cake foundation.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## LeislB (10/12/20)

M mmm, missing a few concentrates for this recipe. Damn! I just placed a concentrate order

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kiai (10/12/20)

Peach Custard. 

I do not know if the recipe is listed in here or have been mentioned so if I repeat I apologize.

One of my adv is now the Elder King. This is the vaping with Vic recipe. I think he got lots of help with this one. I have been enjoying it and mixed 500ml today.

bavarian cream cap 6%
Dx sweet cream tfa 2%

Peach tfa 2%
Peach juicy tfa 2%
Strawberry ripe tfa 2%
Strawberry tfa 1%
Super sweet cap ,4%
Vanilla custard cap 7%

with his other recipes he used mainly tfa flavours. This is so much better with the cap custard.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (10/12/20)

ShowMeTwice said:


> Here is one of my recipes. Didn't mix this today. Tested it the other day after a decent steep...
> 
> View attachment 216418
> 
> ...


Did you start chewing your cheeks after this?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (10/12/20)

Kiai said:


> Peach Custard.
> 
> I do not know if the recipe is listed in here or have been mentioned so if I repeat I apologize.
> 
> ...



26% concentrates ?

can't be ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Kiai (10/12/20)

vicTor said:


> 26% concentrates ?
> 
> can't be ?


I shit you not

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (10/12/20)

sorry I see its 22.4%

that would kill me

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ShowMeTwice (10/12/20)

Resistance said:


> Did you start chewing your cheeks after this?


And my tongue. 

I have two very dear neighbor ladies, in their 80's and 90's, who will be making apple strudel for Christmas. Everything they bake is superior to anything found around here in bakeries. They're always bringing me goodies. 

So, very soon I will be chewing the real thing.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ShowMeTwice (10/12/20)

vicTor said:


> sorry I see its 22.4%
> 
> that would lokill me


Agreed, that would be _way_ too much flavoring for me. If I was making that recipe I would knock the %'s down by 1/2 and more with a few. Just my opinion , but I would use completely different flavors altogether.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Teunh (11/12/20)

ShowMeTwice said:


> Here is one of my recipes. Didn't mix this today. Tested it the other day after a decent steep...
> 
> View attachment 216418
> 
> ...




So I have to mix this. Looks like it will be good. Ill Maybe add some fa - joy.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ShowMeTwice (11/12/20)

LeislB said:


> M mmm, missing a few concentrates for this recipe. Damn! I just placed a concentrate order


Lol, that happens to me too. We never have enough or the right concentrates.

I recently tried reducing my concentrate stash by PIFing many to someone who was just starting out. The very next week I placed a fairly large order for new ones. Too funny.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ShowMeTwice (11/12/20)

Teunh said:


> So I have to mix this. Looks like it will be good. Ill Maybe add some fa - joy.


With FA Joy would you be looking to boost the spice (cinnamon) in FA Apple Pie? A small amount of Joy will do that. If you are looking to have the cinnamon more pronounced I would just add a small amount of FA Cinnamon Ceylon instead of Joy.

I would try the recipe first as is so you know what you have. Then add what you feel it needs from there. Just a thought.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Teunh (11/12/20)

ShowMeTwice said:


> With FA Joy would you be looking to boost the spice (cinnamon) in FA Apple Pie? A small amount of Joy will do that. If you are looking to have the cinnamon more pronounced I would just add a small amount of FA Cinnamon Ceylon instead of Joy.
> 
> I would try the recipe first as is so you know what you have. Then add what you feel it needs from there. Just a thought.



I will first try it  because it looks allready good. I have a recipe that is right in the same corner and I like it with joy or cotton candy. Iam making the original recipe today. Then ill have to order more aroma. Because a few are minimal leftovers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (11/12/20)

ShowMeTwice said:


> And my tongue.
> 
> I have two very dear neighbor ladies, in their 80's and 90's, who will be making apple strudel for Christmas. Everything they bake is superior to anything found around here in bakeries. They're always bringing me goodies.
> 
> So, very soon I will be chewing the real thing.


I'll send you my shipping details for that Apple strudel then

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Teunh (11/12/20)

I have a 25% apple pie recipe  so I'm not shocked by 22% recipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/12/20)

Passionade one shot from BLCK. Smells nice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (16/12/20)

Paul33 said:


> Passionade one shot from BLCK. Smells nice


Rewicked today to test this one and it’s definitely time for a review. 

review: it’s yum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/1/21)

This thread has been quiet of late??

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (5/1/21)

Made some Paul’s Ry4 last night cause it’s been a while and this was a yum one.

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/1/21)

Paul33 said:


> Made some Paul’s Ry4 last night cause it’s been a while and this was a yum one.



Thanks for the recipe @Paul33

I'm going to make some today.

I really like RY4 and usually make DIYorDie's (Wayne) Obsidian and Pistachio RY4

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/44101#obsidian_by_enyawreklaw_by_enyawreklaw

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/3354#the_new_pistachio_ry4_u_by_enyawreklaw

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (6/1/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Thanks for the recipe @Paul33
> 
> I'm going to make some today.
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoy it @Puff the Magic Dragon

it’s a long steep though, minimum 2 weeks but I prefer it after 4. But maybe you’ll like it after 1

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/1/21)

500ml of Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs' juice.... just for in case tobacco ban happens... methinks she will be good for a while now.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Stranger (27/1/21)

I am stressed at work so mixed this at lunchtime for after supper tonight,

70/30 vg/pg 3% nic

Bavarian cream (TPA) 1%
Biscuit (Inawera) 1%
Cheesecake graham crust (TPA) 3%
Custard premium (FA) 2%

Not sure if it will work as a shake and vape but I am going to give it a shot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (27/1/21)

Paul33 said:


> Passionade one shot from BLCK. Smells nice



Just finished the last of mine and no where near ready to order again yet. I am sad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Thanks for the recipe @Paul33
> 
> I'm going to make some today.
> 
> ...


Did you mix it @Puff the Magic Dragon?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> 500ml of Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs' juice.... just for in case tobacco ban happens... methinks she will be good for a while now.
> 
> View attachment 218537


Would you be so kind as to please share this recipe good sir?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/21)

Whipped up some golden custard and red pill one shots for me and topped up my owners menthol tobacco to keep her happy for another month. 

more Ry4 to follow I’m sure, it’s just yum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/1/21)

Paul33 said:


> Would you be so kind as to please share this recipe good sir?



Sure thing...

10% TFA RY4 Double
10% TFA Vanilla Custard V2
1% Super Sweet
50/50 Mix
18mg Nic
I let it stand for 2 days before adding the Nic
Steeping time minimum 7 days... it only gets better after that... 

Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs vapes it either just like that or she blends it with other 12-18mg MTL Juice, so perfect as a stand-alone vape or a blend.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/1/21)

Paul33 said:


> Did you mix it @Puff the Magic Dragon?



Yes, I did. I mixed it about two weeks ago together with several others.

Here's the problem. I tried it after less than a week and liked it. A lot. After two weeks it is tasting even better. I am beginning to worry that I won't have any left of this batch after four weeks steep. I am already down to about 45 ml of the 100ml I started with, and have been rationing it so that I can give it the month you recommended. I have decided that if I make another 100ml now then when the first batch runs out the second batch will be around two weeks old. I should then have enough to try at one month. I have bought 30ml of RY4 Double and more VBIC. Come to think of it, if I make two 100ml bottles now I should have plenty month old to try.

Simple recipes are often really good. I often find that the more complex recipes are great in the beginning but I get tired of them very quickly. I seem to prefer "simple" recipes as ADVs.

Thanks for sharing this recipe I really appreciate it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (28/1/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Yes, I did. I mixed it about two weeks ago together with several others.
> 
> Here's the problem. I tried it after less than a week and liked it. A lot. After two weeks it is tasting even better. I am beginning to worry that I won't have any left of this batch after four weeks steep. I am already down to about 45 ml of the 100ml I started with, and have been rationing it so that I can give it the month you recommended. I have decided that if I make another 100ml now then when the first batch runs out the second batch will be around two weeks old. I should then have enough to try at one month. I have bought 30ml of RY4 Double and more VBIC. Come to think of it, if I make two 100ml bottles now I should have plenty month old to try.
> 
> ...


I like to mix juice like I cook, simple and to the point. The flavours speak for themselves and often too complicated turns out disappointing. 

glad you’re enjoying it, I’m mixing 200ml tomorrow so that’s ready when I’m done this current bottle

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (28/1/21)

Stranger said:


> I am stressed at work so mixed this at lunchtime for after supper tonight,
> 
> 70/30 vg/pg 3% nic
> 
> ...



https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3111769

The above says steep time 30 days, hell no tastes really good straight outa the bottle. Not only is it good on it's own, as suggested I am sure it will be great as a base. Where is my banana ? (that sounds so wrong)


----------



## Cornelius (28/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Sure thing...
> 
> 10% TFA RY4 Double
> 10% TFA Vanilla Custard V2
> ...


What would you suggest for mixing at 3mg? The same percentages.?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/1/21)

Cornelius said:


> What would you suggest for mixing at 3mg? The same percentages.?



I would suggest halving it for 3mg on a 70/30 mix, I made myself a batch a while back and it was a bit intense.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerrieP (30/1/21)

Can't get enough of my fisherman's... 
Cherry and Blackcurrant.. 
Also a new test sample.
Banana, Bubblegum and spearmint. 
I do not eat bananas but man do I LOVE a banana milkshake and some oldschool banana shaped chewy sweets.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (2/3/21)

Funny you mention that. This lunch time looked around and had very little for my after dinner vape. Made this up quick for the first time

Banana TFA 4 %
Vanila bean ice cream TFA 1%
Sour TFA 2%
WS 23 0.5%

Shake and vape, Dvarw clone. .4 coil @ 30 W

Tastes just like those gummy banana sweeties. Not like real banana, and not sweet like candy. I think it will do well after hot food like curry.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/3/21)

Damn. I just checked my stash. No banana.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (3/3/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Timwis (3/3/21)

More Additions to my stash!

*Item #* *Description* *Qty*
LBN0033x Banana Liquid Barn Concentrate 1
LBN0043x Belgian Waffle Liquid Barn Concentrate 1
LBN0193x Sour Liquid Barn Concentrate 1
ITA01310 Meringue Arte Italiano Flavour Concentrate 1
TPA006110 Key Lime Perfumer's Apprentice Flavour Concentrate 1
TPA012910 Peach (Juicy) Perfumer's Apprentice Flavour Concentrate 1
TPA010410 Vanilla Bean Ice Cream Perfumer's Apprentice Flavour Concentrate 1
TPA002410 Cheesecake (Graham Crust) Perfumer's Apprentice Flavour Concentrate 1
TPA006310 Koolada 10 PG Perfumer's Apprentice Flavour Concentrate 1
ITA02310 Blackjack Vintage Italiano Flavour Concentrate 1
INA001010 Coconut Inawera Flavour Concentrate 1
INA003010 RY-4 Inawera Flavour Concentrate 1
INA007010 Pitaya Dragon Fruit Inawera Flavour Concentrate 1
INA001710 Peach Inawera Flavour Concentrate 1
INA007610 Cappuccino Inawera Flavour Concentrate 1
INA008710 Pear Inawera Flavour Concentrate 1
WON06310 Thai Apple Wonder Flavours Super Concentrated 1
WON02510 Butter Tart Wonder Flavours Super Concentrated 1
WON04810 Princess Cake Wonder Flavours Super Concentrated 1
WON00310 Blackcherry Jelly Bean Wonder Flavours Super Concentrated 1
WON05010 Ripe Pear Wonder Flavours Super Concentrated 2
WON04410 Oats & Cream Cookie Wonder Flavours Super Concentrated 1
WON07610 Vanilla Ice Cream Wonder Flavours Super Concentrated 1
WON07010 Blueberry Jam Wonder Flavours Super Concentrated 1
WON07810 Bourbon (Aged Cream) Wonder Flavours Super Concentrated 1
WON08110 Crumble Topping Wonder Flavours Super Concentrated 1
WON04510 Peanut Brittle Wonder Flavours Super Concentrated 1
WON03010 Coconut Custard Wonder Flavours Super Concentrated 1
WON01510 Pistachio Cream Wonder Flavours Super Concentrated 1
WON02210 Banoffee Pie Wonder Flavours Super Concentrated 1
WON03410 Fluffy White Cake Wonder Flavours Super Concentrated 1
LBN009100 Creme Brule Liquid Barn Concentrate 1
LBN018100 Rainbow Sherbet Liquid Barn Concentrate 100ml 1
CFL01330 Fizz Base Crystal Flavour Labs Concentrate 1
total-discount Total Discount 1

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Munro31 (3/3/21)

Timwis said:


> More Additions to my stash!
> 
> *Item #* *Description* *Qty*
> LBN0033x Banana Liquid Barn Concentrate 1
> ...


Show off!!!! I'm so broke I'm mixing Fanta with nic

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Timwis (3/3/21)

Munro31 said:


> Show off!!!! I'm so broke I'm mixing Fanta with nic


And i bet if i look up a recipe i will still be a flavour or two short!
It's my Birthday present from my wife!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Timwis (3/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> 500ml of Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs' juice.... just for in case tobacco ban happens... methinks she will be good for a while now.
> 
> View attachment 218537


In the 70's and 80's we had the green cross code advert on TV daily which was to teach kids to cross the road safely. On the advert there was a large super hero type man with cape called the "Green Cross Code Man" AKA "Darth vader", it's not his voice but he is in the suit!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (4/3/21)

Shame, Dave Prowse, passed away November last year.

His family said it was a shame that fans could not attend due to Covid. He was a much loved figure.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stranger (4/3/21)

The taste tester was not happy, said I had to work on it so I added

Custard premium (FA) 0.75%

Banana TFA 4 %
Vanila bean ice cream TFA 1%
Sour TFA 2%
WS 23 0.5%

Shake and vape, Dvarw clone. .4 coil @ 30 W

This has lifted the recipe without making it all about custard, just enough to highlight the other flavours. Got that gummy mouth feel now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (5/3/21)

My stash now, let's get down to some serious mixing!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/3/21)

Some seriously long 7 day steeping ahead, don't know if I am going to make it....




2x 150ml Drip Hacks Congo Bongo
1x 150ml Drip Hacks Forbidden Fruit

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew (9/3/21)

Eat more muffins @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CJB85 (9/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Some seriously long 7 day steeping ahead, don't know if I am going to make it....
> 
> View attachment 224522
> 
> ...


You think that’s bad? 
The one liquid I picked up today has to steep for 3 weeks, the other for 6!!!
I have two other bottles in my drawer that needs to steep for 2... going mad here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (9/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> You think that’s bad?
> The one liquid I picked up today has to steep for 3 weeks, the other for 6!!!
> I have two other bottles in my drawer that needs to steep for 2... going mad here.


It's serious stuff once my e-liquid takes longer than my beer, i expect results lol!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> You think that’s bad?
> The one liquid I picked up today has to steep for 3 weeks, the other for 6!!!
> I have two other bottles in my drawer that needs to steep for 2... going mad here.



I feel your pain... I have been putting off ordering some more one shots for a while now, been trying to use some of the juice I still have in the drawer and some of-the-shelve ones I used in the past. It was just not the same, had to get some in. Just prolonged my suffering by another week, but next week this time it will all be worth it! Good luck with your 6 week stint, that is torture!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/3/21)

Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs ADV: RY4 Double Vanilla Custard. 500ml, 18mg nic (to be added Monday), 7 day steep from there (minimum).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (20/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs ADV: RY4 Double Vanilla Custard. 500ml, 18mg nic (to be added Monday), 7 day steep from there (minimum).
> 
> View attachment 225542


Nice! I also mix 500ml batches for owner but not 18mg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs ADV: RY4 Double Vanilla Custard. 500ml, 18mg nic (to be added Monday), 7 day steep from there (minimum).
> 
> View attachment 225542


Share bietjie recipe wena...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/3/21)

@Dela Rey Steyn 

It's a bit intense, but that is the way she likes it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn
> 
> It's a bit intense, but that is the way she likes it...
> 
> View attachment 225561


Will give it a go. Ek is Stout vir n 18mg

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mollie (21/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Will give it a go. Ek is Stout vir n 18mg


Eish met 18mg sit my keel buite my vel lol

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CJB85 (23/3/21)

Technically not mixed today, but started vaping this today after a 2 week steep.
Holy Nilla Rillo was a recommendation by @GSM500 and it is pretty damn awesome. It is a very authentic cigarillo (I get memories of an old cricket team member smoking Moods in the locker room), but much easier to vape a lot of than it was to smoke a lot of.
I am vaping this as a 60/40 mix in a citadel, but have a 50/50 12mg still steeping (I bumped the %s by 20% for the MTL).
Tobacco fans, mix this if you have the flavours, it’s awesome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (23/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn
> 
> It's a bit intense, but that is the way she likes it...
> 
> View attachment 225561


Any ideas for a sub for the Smooth? It’s the only one I’m missing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> Any ideas for a sub for the Smooth? It’s the only one I’m missing.



I have only been adding the smooth recently, up to 2 batches ago I have not added it at all. Not sure what to use a sub for that though, if anyone has any suggestions, please let us know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (26/3/21)

A work in progress, a creamy Fig RY4!

Creamy RYFIG4

Connecticut Shade(flv) 1.00%
Caramel(flv) 0.70%
Butterscotch(flv) 1.00%
FIG(flv) 0.70%
Sweet Cream(flv) 1.30%
Vanilla Bean(flv) 0.70%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (27/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (29/3/21)

Another 3 creations, a Bubblegum Mallow, Coconut Custard and Tea Cake!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (1/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Timwis (2/4/21)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (3/4/21)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (3/4/21)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (6/4/21)

A sweet boozy pudding!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (6/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (10/4/21)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis (13/4/21)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (4/5/21)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (5/5/21)

Tweaked Turkish Delight to try and get a more Jelly texture rather than gummy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (5/5/21)

This worked out really well and can simply add my favourite Cherry, Lemon, Blackcurrant etc for flavoured Fisherman Friends!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (5/5/21)

Timwis said:


> Tweaked Turkish Delight to try and get a more Jelly texture rather than gummy!
> 
> View attachment 229019


I will keep testing both versions but will steep a good while before any further adjustments! Trying them fresh both are not bad and if i was to guess at what might need adjusting (can only be certain after steeping) is the Rose percentage! My initial concern especially using the FLV Rose Essence was i might have gone too strong but if anything it might need an higher percentage which surprises me!


----------



## Timwis (5/5/21)

What a sweet, gooey mess but tastes fantastic!!!! After a steep this is going to be a good un!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (6/5/21)

Will probably be upping the Violet to 2% but this is pretty much there!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Drikusw (6/5/21)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (7/5/21)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (8/5/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 229239


Curious to hear how this one turns out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (8/5/21)

Vaporator00 said:


> Curious to hear how this one turns out!


Will let you know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (24/5/21)

Timwis said:


> What a sweet, gooey mess but tastes fantastic!!!! After a steep this is going to be a good un!
> 
> View attachment 229081


Hi Tim
Any update on this? Looks right up my alley.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (24/5/21)

Cornelius said:


> Hi Tim
> Any update on this? Looks right up my alley.


Yeah turned out really well, would be up to the individual on what background fruits and strengths but i am happy with my mix, a sweet creamy meringue with both strawberry and a slight syrupy strawberry very evident and background fruits coming through on the exhale!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (28/5/21)

@Rude Rudi are your SFT notes of the new FA concentrates anywhere on the forum, can't find them on here they are very informative!


----------



## Rude Rudi (31/5/21)

Timwis said:


> @Rude Rudi are your SFT notes of the new FA concentrates anywhere on the forum, can't find them on here they are very informative!



I just posted em here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (4/6/21)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (4/6/21)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (4/6/21)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (4/6/21)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (4/6/21)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (4/6/21)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (4/6/21)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (4/6/21)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (4/6/21)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Timwis (4/6/21)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (5/6/21)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (7/6/21)

I wanted something banana today but not too far off my minty ADV

Arctic menthol 1.25 % FA
Peppermints 0.75% FA
Spearmint 0.5 % TFA
Banana 3% FA
WS23 0.5 %

Something about Arctic menthol that always lifts the dominant flavour. Good banana coming through with a nice cool exhale.

That'll do Donkey, that'll do

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (7/6/21)

Stranger said:


> I wanted something banana today but not too far off my minty ADV
> 
> Arctic menthol 1.25 %
> Peppermints 0.75%
> ...


I might do an all Flavorah version of this if you don't mind! Out of interest what is the brand of each concentrate used?


----------



## Stranger (8/6/21)

Saved changes above, mostly FA and TFA. I have tried many banana recipes and they all turned out not right if I thought banana, if you know what I mean. Meringue, creams and so on just tend to mute the banana. I am a cool guy as you know so this type of mix works very well for me. Put it in the Voopoo with a PnP "chill" mesh coil @ 35 W and it's bloody good. Just as good for breakfast this morning as it was for supper last night. You could go easy on the WS23 as well if you are not into "cool" but it still needs to be there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (9/6/21)

Stranger said:


> Saved changes above, mostly FA and TFA. I have tried many banana recipes and they all turned out not right if I thought banana, if you know what I mean. Meringue, creams and so on just tend to mute the banana. I am a cool guy as you know so this type of mix works very well for me. Put it in the Voopoo with a PnP "chill" mesh coil @ 35 W and it's bloody good. Just as good for breakfast this morning as it was for supper last night. You could go easy on the WS23 as well if you are not into "cool" but it still needs to be there.


I'm going to have a mess with that mate not because i think i know best will keep the same flavours but i just have so many concentrates i will use brands i prefer for each flavour which is why i needed to know what brands you used so i can convert the %'s because i use a lot of Flavorah which really brings the %'s down! Looks a really good recipe!


----------



## Timwis (9/6/21)

Stranger said:


> Saved changes above, mostly FA and TFA. I have tried many banana recipes and they all turned out not right if I thought banana, if you know what I mean. Meringue, creams and so on just tend to mute the banana. I am a cool guy as you know so this type of mix works very well for me. Put it in the Voopoo with a PnP "chill" mesh coil @ 35 W and it's bloody good. Just as good for breakfast this morning as it was for supper last night. You could go easy on the WS23 as well if you are not into "cool" but it still needs to be there.


Will do a few testers and post my version in a couple of days but it will basically be a copy just using different brands!


----------



## Timwis (9/6/21)

A Blast From The Past!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (9/6/21)

Stranger said:


> Saved changes above, mostly FA and TFA. I have tried many banana recipes and they all turned out not right if I thought banana, if you know what I mean. Meringue, creams and so on just tend to mute the banana. I am a cool guy as you know so this type of mix works very well for me. Put it in the Voopoo with a PnP "chill" mesh coil @ 35 W and it's bloody good. Just as good for breakfast this morning as it was for supper last night. You could go easy on the WS23 as well if you are not into "cool" but it still needs to be there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (9/6/21)

Hope you like it ....... I made 50 ml on Monday .... it's gone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/6/21)

400ml RY4 VCT for Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs... she'll be good for a month or so again...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> 400ml RY4 VCT for Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs... she'll be good for a month or so again...
> 
> View attachment 232261



RY4 VCT?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (15/6/21)

Very Cool sTuff

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (17/6/21)

Not what i mixed today but tested after a steep!

Obviously ignore i used some TFA Kentucky bourbon as this is a copy of the Jack Daniel’s Tennessee Apple Whisky!






After just over 3 weeks steeping this has turned out better than expectations. The using both heat and coolant to give both the on the rocks and that warming effect didn’t work but helped make this very authentic!

The heat really gives this a lot of warmth on the throat while using the coolant cancels that out to bring the temperature down but not cool! So what’s the point? The coolant wears off on the back end so towards the end of the exhale i get a real warming which leaves that warmth on the back of my throat and even chest after the vape just like with the real thing!

The Apple strength in this is just right as is the bourbon, the only improvement i need to do is mess around with the types of Apple as although the strength is spot on it needs to have a bit more sharpness!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (26/6/21)

Stranger said:


> Hope you like it ....... I made 50 ml on Monday .... it's gone
> 
> View attachment 231758


Only did 10ml tester but when i do another mixing session will be making a bigger bottle!


----------



## Adephi (26/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> 400ml RY4 VCT for Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs... she'll be good for a month or so again...
> 
> View attachment 232261



Recipe?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/6/21)

Adephi said:


> Recipe?

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (26/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 233145


How long do you steep this bad boy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/6/21)

CJB85 said:


> How long do you steep this bad boy?



I let it stand for a day or two before adding the Nic, then it steeps for at least a week before use, gets better after 2 weeks. From there it is much the same.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/6/21)

So I found this and mixed it now. Scientific sniff test seems promising. Will give it a day or 3 and then see where we are.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/6/21)

And just for @vicTor I made some Guava Cactus. Doesn’t that seem like a long time ago dude!!

CAP sweet guava 4%
INW cactus 1%

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (28/6/21)

Paul33 said:


> Scientific sniff test


Tell me more!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/6/21)

Timwis said:


> Tell me more!



It is effective to establish which glass of mix with coke is yours, whether it is time to change the baby's diaper and certain DIY juices...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (28/6/21)

Paul33 said:


> And just for @vicTor I made some Guava Cactus. Doesn’t that seem like a long time ago dude!!
> 
> CAP sweet guava 4%
> INW cactus 1%



you know, this is still one of my adv's, got to have it in one of my setups or something just feels wrong, although I did tone down the cactus a tad

better call Saul, I mean Paul !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CJB85 (2/7/21)

What did I mix today?
EVERYTHING, I pretty much mixed everything!
15 x 30ml recipes from ATF
4 x 60ml MTL mixes from leftover one shots
1 x 100ml MTL mix from a one shot
1 x 100ml tweaked Holy Nilla Rillo MTL
1 x 100ml of @DarthBranMuffin ‘s Chuck Norris RY4 Custard
1 x 100ml Double Trouble MTL (a souped up mashup between Cardinal and Goofy’s Juice)
2 x 100ml of @GSM500 ’s Red Wood MTL
2 x 100ml of @GSM500 ’s Nutty Woody Custard MTL (Woody’s Nut Custard)
2 x 100ml of Fett’s Reward (a tribute to Boba’s Gifts) on recommendation from @GSM500

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## CJB85 (2/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> What did I mix today?
> EVERYTHING, I pretty much mixed everything!
> 15 x 30ml recipes from ATF
> 4 x 60ml MTL mixes from leftover one shots
> ...


Now I simply need to steep all of this until my sense of taste/smell returns

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (2/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> What did I mix today?
> EVERYTHING, I pretty much mixed everything!
> 15 x 30ml recipes from ATF
> 4 x 60ml MTL mixes from leftover one shots
> ...


You good until Christmas? 2026?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> And just for @vicTor I made some Guava Cactus. Doesn’t that seem like a long time ago dude!!
> 
> CAP sweet guava 4%
> INW cactus 1%



I used to make Prickly Victory. I think that it is time for it to return

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/7/21)

A couple of weeks ago I mixed 100ml of My Custard (DiyorDie). I was running short of some concentrates and had what I needed for this one. I like a lot of Wayne's creations. I have just tried it and it is really good.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/7/21)

vicTor said:


> *Greed* (or *avarice*) is an uncontrolled longing for increase in the acquisition or use of material gain (be it food, money, land, vape juice, or animate/inanimate possessions); or social value, such as status, or power. Greed has been identified as undesirable throughout known human history because it creates behavior-conflict between personal and social goals.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (4/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Me? Probably not, my wife, yup! Pregnant and zero nic at the moment.


Geluk Boet!


----------



## MoeWaseem (5/7/21)

vicTor said:


> @MoeWaseem
> @Muhammedv
> @jprossouw
> 
> here's your juice guys


Hi there brother.. how do we get the juice ?


----------



## CJB85 (5/7/21)

MoeWaseem said:


> Hi there brother.. how do we get the juice ?


Send me a pm, I can courier it to you if you will pay for the shipping. Bottles are on me.


----------



## ARYANTO (5/7/21)

About the vapers in need, did @ARYANTO not also get some from you? NO I DID NOT - KLIM VAN MY CASE AF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (5/7/21)

ARYANTO said:


> About the vapers in need, did @ARYANTO not also get some from you? NO I DID NOT - KLIM VAN MY CASE AF


Nie op jou case nie, alles behalwe. Ek onthou maar net jy het ook in die PiF thread gevra of jy kan kry. Ek wil op niemad se case wees nie, ek wil net vreedsaam voortgaan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> So while @Paul33 joked about being good till 2026



All in jest from my side dude. No offence intended at all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (5/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> All in jest from my side dude. No offence intended at all


And none taken, took it as poking fun.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> What did I mix today?
> EVERYTHING, I pretty much mixed everything!
> 15 x 30ml recipes from ATF
> 4 x 60ml MTL mixes from leftover one shots
> ...


I mixed two litres of my ADV this weekend. So I should be good until about.... well, August. August 2021. Man, I vape too much...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MoeWaseem (5/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Just lay off @Slick for a moment, please @vicTor . He is allowed an opinion, just like everyone else who has probably ended up judging me for taking some juice which had been offered over and over.
> 
> I must apologise, I did not follow the PiF thread from the start (as it wasn’t something I was interested in). I dropped in at some point seeing you struggling to get rid of it, so I asked you for 4x500 for someone in our estate who struggles. I paid for the bottles, the shipping of the bottles and the shipping of everything to me. I gave all of the nicotine to turn the 2000ml of 0 nic to 2000ml of 3mg juice. I wasn’t as awesome as @DarthBranMuffin to split it into 50ml bottles though.
> 
> ...


Hi there sorry to hear about you having covid.. I have no idea what's going on. I am in need of juice but I honestly dont want fighting or disagreementz over juice. We all supposed to be here for each other in this times

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (5/7/21)

MoeWaseem said:


> Hi there sorry to hear about you having covid.. I have no idea what's going on. I am in need of juice but I honestly dont want fighting or disagreementz over juice. We all supposed to be here for each other in this times


There is absolutely no fighting here, or I hope not and you are more than welcome to grab these. Like I said, If I had known I was keeping liquid from anyone, I would not have asked. I purely asked for these because it looked like Timothy was struggling to get rid of it. Drop me a PM and we can get it sorted for you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (5/7/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> I mixed two litres of my ADV this weekend. So I should be good until about.... well, August. August 2021. Man, I vape too much...


Lightweight!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (5/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> And none taken, took it as poking fun.


No poking allowed. Covid level 4 restrictions in place.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CJB85 (5/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> No poking allowed. Covid level 4 restrictions in place.


I already have it, so poke away!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (5/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> I already have it, so poke away!


This got weird

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/7/21)

Poking can be hazardous to your health....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (5/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Poking can be hazardous to your health....


And we get weirder.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## CJB85 (5/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> And we get weirder.


It’s weird alright, but I can’t quite put my finger on it...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (5/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> It’s weird alright, but I can’t quite put my finger on it...


Or in it

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CJB85 (5/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> Or in it


Not going there, I’ve already put my FOOT in enough today.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mollie (5/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/7/21)

100ml of 3mg ADV... now to see if it's as nice as Master @Stranger Wan Kenobi's own creation...

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (7/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (7/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (7/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (7/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (7/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (7/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (7/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (7/7/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 234110



we moer ish other here in SA

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MoeWaseem (7/7/21)

Thank you so much @CJB85 for the vapemail. This is a real care package sent thanks so much for the juice and all the lovely extra things they will really help me out alot . Thanks brother

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## CJB85 (7/7/21)

MoeWaseem said:


> Thank you so much @CJB85 for the vapemail. This is a real care package sent thanks so much for the juice and all the lovely extra things they will really help me out alot . Thanks brother


Enjoy them, hope everything turns up roses for you soon! Hang in there and at least vaping is one less thing you need to worry about. A big thanks to @vicTor , the juice was his after all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## MoeWaseem (7/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Enjoy them, hope everything turns up roses for you soon! Hang in there and at least vaping is one less thing you need to worry about. A big thanks to @vicTor , the juice was his after all!


Thank you brother I hope so too.. and thank you for shipping them to me with the extra vaping essentials..yes atleast I'm sorted for awhile with vaping .. @vicTor thank you for the juice brother it's much appreciated. GOD BLESS THE BOTH OF YOU BROTHERS

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Timwis (10/7/21)

Improved my Jaffa Cake Recipe to Incorporate MF Dark Chocolate and getting the Orange element more tangier by adding Tangerine while giving the Blood Orange the Red Card for this recipe! I also swapped out the pound cake for Madeleine which is much nearer the actual cake part in my opinion!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> So I found this and mixed it now. Scientific sniff test seems promising. Will give it a day or 3 and then see where we are.
> 
> View attachment 233328


This came out very nice. I forgot about it and tried it today. Very happy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> This came out very nice. I forgot about it and tried it today. Very happy.


Might up the ice by 0.5% next time though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (12/7/21)

That fizzy sherbet makes my gums go like sucking lemons


----------



## LeislB (13/7/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 234111


HI there, this recipe really interests me. I love horchata but never seen lorann supplied locally. I see you use it at quite a high percent. I think I have cap horchata. Have you compared other horchata concentrates? Which one do you rate most highly?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (13/7/21)

LeislB said:


> HI there, this recipe really interests me. I love horchata but never seen lorann supplied locally. I see you use it at quite a high percent. I think I have cap horchata. Have you compared other horchata concentrates? Which one do you rate most highly?


Lorann are not the strongest and i also wanted the Horchata to be dominant, unfortunately i haven't used the Capella!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (13/7/21)

LeislB said:


> HI there, this recipe really interests me. I love horchata but never seen lorann supplied locally. I see you use it at quite a high percent. I think I have cap horchata. Have you compared other horchata concentrates? Which one do you rate most highly?


I believe Flavorah did Horchata which would of been a good one but pretty sure it's discontinued!


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (14/7/21)

Hey guys, 

I want to attempt a Strawberry Jam Monster but I've found two distinct recipes - one that includes "Cereal 27" concentrate and one that excludes it. 

Has one made JM with/without this concentrate and what was your experience? 

Any help would be appreciated here!


----------



## Paul33 (14/7/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I want to attempt a Strawberry Jam Monster but I've found two distinct recipes - one that includes "Cereal 27" concentrate and one that excludes it.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 234837


This one is very good. The original link is there in the comments.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## MIKE6236 (1/8/21)

Only started mixing a week ago. I'm busy vaping a watermelon/litchi mix that I was confident enough to mix a 50ml batch. This morning I mixed a original version of tiger's blood(100ml biggest batch yet, hope I didn't screw it up) and a simple litchi/strawberry(40ml)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## LeislB (1/8/21)

MIKE6236 said:


> Only started mixing a week ago. I'm busy vaping a watermelon/litchi mix that I was confident enough to mix a 50ml batch. This morning I mixed a original version of tiger's blood(100ml biggest batch yet, hope I didn't screw it up) and a simple litchi/strawberry(40ml)


Sounds like you're doing very well after just one week!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MIKE6236 (9/8/21)

Getting ready for the week ahead.


MIKE6236 said:


> I'm busy vaping a watermelon/litchi mix that I was confident enough to mix a 50ml batch. This morning I mixed a original version of tiger's blood(100ml biggest batch yet, hope I didn't screw it up) and a simple litchi/strawberry(40ml)


That batch is almost finished(getting more flavourful by the day, so sad that it will be finished soon.), so I went ahead and made a few new ones to steep for a few days before I run out completely.

Tutti Frutti feat. Watermelon and a dash of honey.
Forest Fruit feat. Mad Fruit, hint of coconut and litchi.
Last but not least, we have a solo Watermelon.

On the previous batches I noticed the Super Sweet was way to sweet. So knocked it a bit down with these new ones.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Deemo (14/8/21)

So i am browsing my local suppliers for concentrates and just can not find any PURILUM condensed milk. Looks like a huge shortage.
Then i placed a few orders between them and i saw this Super Shots from Flavour World.

Being a milkshake fan amongst others i ordered Pink Milkshake and Lime Milkshake.

I just mixed up a 100ml @ 15% (recommended 14-18%) with 4mg NIC at a 70/30 ratio. 
I am using a HOTCIG RST mod and IMPI rda with tricore alliens sitting at 15 ohms at 65W.

Damn this is now Unexpected. This is like drinking a true lime milkshake.
Creamy, full and thick on the inhale and the tingling lime and vanilla on the exhale with a bit of fiz (my experience) on the exhale.

Summing it up, it is DAMN good.
Thanks @ Zaahid from Flavour World i will definitely get some more.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/8/21)

You also have to give them credit for the price. R80 for a 200ml one-shot is very reasonable. Especially if you like it as much as @Deemo does.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lightbringer (1/9/21)

I unfortunately can't taste the most used strawberry concentrates that are used.

So I am determined to try every strawberry out there to try find at least one or two that I can taste.

Here is the start of my madness...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## LeislB (2/9/21)

@Lightbringer, I look forward to hearing your results. I can't taste strawberry either, haven't found a juice where it's represented that I can. I can taste the straw but none of the berry.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Steve Claassen (2/9/21)

LeislB said:


> @Lightbringer, I look forward to hearing your results. I can't taste strawberry either, haven't found a juice where it's represented that I can. I can taste the straw but none of the berry.


Same here strawberry tasted like nothing and guava tastes like


----------



## LeislB (4/9/21)

Steve Claassen said:


> Same here strawberry tasted like nothing and guava tastes like


Well well, another similarity between our tastes. How do you feel about citrus? I'm not a fan at all!


----------



## Paul33 (15/9/21)

Anyone got any new interesting yum different lekker etc fruity recipes going on? 

I need some inspiration to get mixing again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (1/10/21)

1.5 litre of juice out of which 600ml Red Pill, 300ml Mango Freeeeeeze and some other awesome fruity flavours

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (3/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (3/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MIKE6236 (3/10/21)

Just a quick 40min session.


Vaping like a king this month...

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (25/10/21)

Mega mixing session last night, did a load to send to my brother as he prefers mine to commercial juice!

Coconut Custard
Rum & Maple Pudding
Golden Batter
Turkish Delight
Parma Violets
Captain Black
Blueberry Bubblegum
Fig & Pear Crumble with Custard
Tropical Passion
Fruit Flapjack

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (25/10/21)

Timwis said:


> Fig & Pear Crumble with Custard



that sounds interesting!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mzr (25/10/21)

That fig pear crumble with custard sounds good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (25/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> that sounds interesting!!!





Mzr said:


> That fig pear crumble with custard sounds good



Recipe above but used MF and CCW Fig neither of which most people have, both excellent flavour with MF being more a SC while CCW is weak but good, alternative figs I would recommended are FA Fresh Fig, Chefs new SC Fig and Flavorah Fig or even Sweet Fig but would need to alter the %'s to preferred taste!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/11/21)

5x 100ml of "Chucky" for Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs... let the steeping begin...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/1/22)

Jip... it's that time again to get some Chucky brewing for the Mrs!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rivera (26/1/22)

Mixed one batch of apple, kiwi and watermelon, then strawberry and apricot, and finally blackcurrant and cherry

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/22)

Mixed up some Super Shot Lime Milkshake from @Flavour world Sa

Also trying their new Baker Boys lemon biscuit. 

holding thumbs!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (27/1/22)

guava cactus

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rivera (27/1/22)

Paul33 said:


> Anyone got any new interesting yum different lekker etc fruity recipes going on?
> 
> I need some inspiration to get mixing again!



I second this! Inspiration please?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/22)

vicTor said:


> guava cactus


Still? How many years has this one lasted with you?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rivera (27/1/22)

Just made a banana, apricot and vanilla custard mix

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Mzr (28/1/22)

Just mixed up some pear berry cookie own recipe now for a slight steep

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (28/1/22)

Paul33 said:


> Still? How many years has this one lasted with you?



from the day you taught me till now, love it

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (28/1/22)

vicTor said:


> from the day you taught me till now, love it


I’m so proud

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## LeislB (28/1/22)

Paul33 said:


> I’m so proud


Tell us too!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/1/22)

LeislB said:


> Tell us too!


It’s a very very very complicated mix

CAP sweet guava 4%
INW cactus 1%

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rivera (28/1/22)

Feeling like a total BOSS since my strawberry and apricot recipe turned out great

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/1/22)

I've also made this several times. Will start again !!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## X-Calibre786 (29/1/22)

Caramel Cowboy - 2x60ml
Greg's Rum & Maple - 60ml
Greg's Rum & Maple V2 - 60ml
Double Alphonso Mango Crack - 100ml
Flavour World Super Shots Mango Freez - 100ml
Flavour World Super Shots Mango Grape - 100ml
Flavour World Super Shots Black Lemonade - 100ml
Versus 1-shots Bamango Ice - 100ml

Been a while since I did a large mix session like this.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Paul33 (30/1/22)

Paul33 said:


> Mixed up some Super Shot Lime Milkshake from @Flavour world Sa
> 
> Also trying their new Baker Boys lemon biscuit.
> 
> holding thumbs!


So far the scientific sniff test is promising. 

Going to give them another week then test but they smell lekker!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rivera (30/1/22)

Just mixed some strawberry, raspberry and lime

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/4/22)

Busy mixing up some Chucky one-shots for Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs.... 15 in total of which 5 will be fully mixed today. The rest of the one-shots and premixed VG/PG will go into the back of the cupboard for when she runs out again. Mixing one-shots makes life so much easier, thanks for the push in the right direction @Paul33 !

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (9/4/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Busy mixing up some Chucky one-shots for Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs.... 15 in total of which 5 will be fully mixed today. The rest of the one-shots and premixed VG/PG will go into the back of the cupboard for when she runs out again. Mixing one-shots makes life so much easier, thanks for the push in the right direction @Paul33 !
> 
> View attachment 253671


I’m all about making life as simple as possible!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (9/4/22)

_4% tfm Cactus.
3% tfm Mint. _
.25% tfm cream
. 25% tfm milktart
. 25% citrus
Two drops tfm fireball spice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/4/22)

Resistance said:


> _4% tfm Cactus.
> 3% tfm Mint. _
> .25% tfm cream
> . 25% tfm milktart
> ...


Now this is different!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/4/22)

Resistance said:


> _4% tfm Cactus.
> 3% tfm Mint. _
> .25% tfm cream
> . 25% tfm milktart
> ...



What did you name it?

Pièce de Résistance

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## LeislB (9/4/22)

Resistance said:


> _4% tfm Cactus.
> 3% tfm Mint. _
> .25% tfm cream
> . 25% tfm milktart
> ...


I'm not going to lie, this sounds completely bizarre! Are you pregnant?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SessionDrummer (13/4/22)

Golden Grahams -- SessionDrummer Original 


Ingredient%Cereal 27 (CAP)3.00Cream Fresh (Panna Fresca) (FA)1.00Meringue (FA)1.50Waffle Cone (FW)2.00

Flavor total: 7.5%

Remember to rate it at e-liquid-recipes.com!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SessionDrummer (13/4/22)

Soft Servin' Up Pineapple 


Ingredient%Fizzy Sherbet (VTA)0.60French Vanilla Ice Cream (Hangsen)0.40Juicy Lemon (CAP)0.40Sugarloaf Pineapple (VTA)2.95Vanilla Ice Cream (LB)2.00Vanilla Swirl (TPA)1.75Vienna Cream (FA)2.00

Flavor total: 10.1%

Remember to rate it at e-liquid-recipes.com!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SessionDrummer (13/4/22)

C.P.C by FLV 


Ingredient%Coconut (Flavorah)0.40Cookie (Flavorah)1.10Cream (Flavorah)0.40Graham Cracker (Flavorah)0.40Sweet Coconut (Flavorah)0.95Vanilla Bean (Flavorah)0.40Vanilla Pudding (Flavorah)1.25

Flavor total: 4.9%

Remember to rate it at e-liquid-recipes.com!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SessionDrummer (13/4/22)

The Rumble Crumble 


Ingredient%Biscuit (INAWERA)0.60Crumble Topping (SC) (WF)1.50Frosting (Flavorah)0.60Lemon (MF)0.30Raspberry Syrup (SSA)1.00Shortbread Cookie (SSA)1.50Super Sweet (CAP)0.40Wild Raspberry (MF)0.55

Flavor total: 6.45%

Remember to rate it at e-liquid-recipes.com!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SessionDrummer (13/4/22)

Flavorah Banana Pudding with Cookies 


Ingredient%Banana (Flavorah)1.00Cookie (Flavorah)1.00Vanilla Pudding (Flavorah)1.50Whipped Cream (Flavorah)1.00

Flavor total: 4.5%

Remember to rate it at e-liquid-recipes.com!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SessionDrummer (13/4/22)

S'mores NOW with Real Flavors Graham Cracker !! 


Ingredient%Caramel (Original) (DX) (TPA)0.50Cookie (Biscotto) (FA)0.70Dark Chocolate (MF)0.55Graham Cracker (Clear) (TPA)2.00Graham Cracker (SC) (Real Flavors)1.20Marshmallow (LA)1.50Marshmallow (TPA)2.35Super Sweet (CAP)0.30Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (FW)1.65

Flavor total: 10.75%

Remember to rate it at e-liquid-recipes.com!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (15/4/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> What did you name it?
> 
> Pièce de Résistance





LeislB said:


> I'm not going to lie, this sounds completely bizarre! Are you pregnant?


@LeislB just named it. "Bizarre! "

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (15/4/22)

LeislB said:


> I'm not going to lie, this sounds completely bizarre! Are you pregnant?


Well I got some compliments on how it smells.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/7/22)

Any lekker new fruit/ice/menthol recipes flying around?

Need something new and different to try!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (22/7/22)

Since Covid Delta messed up my lungs, this is my only ADV....

INW Eucalyptus & Mint 1%
INW Lemon Shisha 0,75%
Black Ice WS-23 1%
PG/VG = 30/70

Simple yet effective....

Sent from my BV6300Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/7/22)

acorn said:


> Since Covid Delta messed up my lungs, this is my only ADV....
> 
> INW Eucalyptus & Mint 1%
> INW Lemon Shisha 0,75%
> ...


Sorry to hear about the post covid complications.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (23/7/22)

@Paul33, this turned out pretty decent

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/7/22)

LeislB said:


> @Paul33, this turned out pretty decent
> View attachment 259689


The only concentrate I have is the super sweet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## LeislB (23/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> The only concentrate I have is the super sweet


OH dear, that's taking missing a concentrate or 2 to the extreme!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## LeislB (23/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> The only concentrate I have is the super sweet


If you like passion fruit I can highly recommend the Malaysian sour passion. It's yhr first passion fruit I've had that tastes authentic to me. 

The Reka starfruit is very interesting, has a slight pineapple vibe to it. 

The pure peach is also very good. Don't know the other ones well enough to comment further.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/8/22)

A little bit of "CHUCKY" for Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs and the old guy next door.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (2/8/22)

Has anyone tried the prickly pear from INW?

Looks interesting...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (5/8/22)

Paul33 said:


> Has anyone tried the prickly pear from INW?
> 
> Looks interesting...


So I grabbed a 10ml INW prickly pear from BLCK. 

Gonna try a prickly pear forward/cactus/ice/other fruit mix over the weekend. 

Will play a bit and report back.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/8/22)

6x Chucky One Shots for Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs
3x Sub-Lime One Shots for me
2x Cloudburst Tobacco's 
2x Sub-Limes

Not in pic:
100ml NIC Decanted into 20ml Bottles, back in the fridge
1l 50/50 PreMix for the Mrs
200ml 70/30 PreMix for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (7/8/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> 6x Chucky One Shots for Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs
> 3x Sub-Lime One Shots for me
> 2x Cloudburst Tobacco's
> 2x Sub-Limes
> ...


Busy boy I see!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LeislB (8/8/22)

What is Chucky?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/8/22)

LeislB said:


> What is Chucky?



Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs' juice....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (8/8/22)

What a pleasure to mix a recipe like that. I bet you know if off by heart by now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/8/22)

LeislB said:


> What a pleasure to mix a recipe like that. I bet you know if off by heart by now?



Yeah, been running it for about 2 years now, even got the neighbor on it (old uncle that does not want to run to the shop once a month). That is why I now make one-shots of it so that I can just keep churning them out. Mrs goes through about 100ml a week.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/8/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Yeah, been running it for about 2 years now, even got the neighbor on it (old uncle that does not want to run to the shop once a month). That is why I now make one-shots of it so that I can just keep churning them out. Mrs goes through about 100ml a week.




!00ml / week at 3mg/ml sounds fine. At 18mg....wow!

@MrGSmokeFree aldo vapes at 18mg. I wonder how many ml/week he vapes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/8/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> !00ml / week at 3mg/ml sounds fine. At 18mg....wow!
> 
> @MrGSmokeFree aldo vapes at 18mg. I wonder how many ml/week he vapes.



2 setups, 4.5ml per tank, 2 fills per day each... maybe more over weekends... and best of all, at 0.2ohm and 35W... Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs scares the crap out of me....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/8/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> 0.2ohm and 35W


With 18mg freebase?! I am both scared and impressed now...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/8/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> !00ml / week at 3mg/ml sounds fine. At 18mg....wow!
> 
> @MrGSmokeFree aldo vapes at 18mg. I wonder how many ml/week he vapes.


Hi mate, about 40 ml a week give or take a few ml.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (18/8/22)

Paul33 said:


> So I grabbed a 10ml INW prickly pear from BLCK.
> 
> Gonna try a prickly pear forward/cactus/ice/other fruit mix over the weekend.
> 
> Will play a bit and report back.


So this came pretty good as a first mix. I completely forgot about it in the cupboard so it’s well steeped. Will up the pear next mix and maybe drop the guava down slightly as well but definitely on to something here I think.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Drikusw (22/9/22)

I have mixed these two recipes a few weeks ago. Awesome stuff.








Honey Slice


A thick, layered custard slice adorned with honeycomb. FILLING The filling is comprised of my unfailing 1-2-3 brulee stone with the brûlée knocked down ever so slightly. I have been using this base for a while now & it keeps on delivering. To me, the is a pre-eminent custard which just works...




alltheflavors.com












Edward


Same pudding base from Alphonse, but with TPA Pistachio for a sweeter, greener nut and FLV Pistachio for more realistic undertones. [1.5% VT Pudding Base] [2.5% FLV Vanilla Pudding] [0.5% FLV Milk & Honey] [3.5% TPA Pistachio] [0.75% FLV Pistachio]




alltheflavors.com

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/11/22)

Refill of red pill that has been my adv for a few years now and then the new Blue Pill EZ shot!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (28/11/22)

And a whole bunch more for friends just for @vicTor ’s amusement!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (28/11/22)

Paul33 said:


> And a whole bunch more for friends just for @vicTor ’s amusement!
> 
> View attachment 266471



I bet you can do this with your eyes closed by now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (28/11/22)

vicTor said:


> I bet you can do this with your eyes closed by now


Pretty much! Especially the big bottles! Made 2 a month for the last few years! Couldn’t be easier!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (28/12/22)

3 litres of yummiess !

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (28/12/22)

Grand Guru said:


> 3 litres of yummiess !
> View attachment 267838


Should be good for a month or so…

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (28/12/22)

Grand Guru said:


> 3 litres of yummiess !
> View attachment 267838


So what did you mix?


----------



## Grand Guru (28/12/22)

Mainly fruity one shots that I ordered during the Black Friday sale : melon, litchi, mango, pineapple and I’m testing some cinnamon rolls and glazed donuts of which I saw some good reviews.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (29/12/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Mainly fruity one shots that I ordered during the Black Friday sale : melon, litchi, mango, pineapple and I’m testing some cinnamon rolls and glazed donuts of which I saw some good reviews.


I spy the super shots from flavour world. I must try them next time. 

I’m assuming you like them if you made 3l of them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (29/12/22)

Paul33 said:


> I spy the super shots from flavour world. I must try them next time.
> 
> I’m assuming you like them if you made 3l of them


Not my first purchase indeed. I find Cloudburst one shots phenomenal if you like icy monotone flavours. I don't like sophisticated juices where you end up wondering what you're vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (29/12/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Not my first purchase indeed. I find Cloudburst one shots phenomenal if you like icy monotone flavours. I don't like sophisticated juices where you end up wondering what you're vaping.


I can’t vape sophisticated juices. I can’t taste much. 

I’ll give these a go next month when I order again thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

